# Current 457 visa processing time March 2017



## arafin

Some one told me that There is a backlog at this moment and it is taking 6 months to process 457 visa. Anyone knows about it?
Regards


----------



## Mania

perhaps ask "someone" where they got their information from.


----------



## arafin

I know where Someone got the information from. 
If you can not help, just keep off please. Thanks for nothing!


----------



## Mania

No problem more then happy to provide nothing for free, thanks for being so thankful for it!

For the record it's always useful to let us know where you got the information from, as it may after the reply you get likewise the amount of information. 

In answer to the question does anyone know about it? Yes I do know about 457 processing times. Thanks for asking.


----------



## arafin

As I said, if you can not help with information, just keep off. Don't bother.
All these you said was no help for me, just waste of time.


----------



## Mania

Yawn, firstly how about you apply some manners, people give up their time to answer questions on here, I'm not paid nor are the other members that you have previously asked questions of and never bothered to reply with thanks too.

My initial comment was a valid response if "someone" is a case officer then they will have more up to date information then us and thus the information we have may potentially be out dated, if it is John smith down the pub then we can assume he knows very little and that the information we have and reasoning behind it is still current.

My second comment was a sarcastic response to your passive aggressive comment that frankly served to isolate me and probably prevent other members from replying to you. 

As you haven't been able to comprehend or chose to ignore the question in there I will rephrase it.

Where have you come across the idea that a 6 month backlog exists? If you aren't prepared to answer that question and continue to make comments as above then I would suggest you will struggle to find someone to answer your questions.


----------



## newbienz

I have applied for my 457 Visa on 15th March 2017 through an agent

Only medical tests pending which will be done next week.
Will post when I eventually get the same or if any further queries are raised.

Request members who have applied earlier to share their timeline to give the other members an idea of the actual current processing delay
Anybody having an application pending from Dec 2016 or even earlier?

Cheers


----------



## Richard_Gregan

for 457s, anywhere from 86 days to six months according to DIBP. 

Regards,

Richard


----------



## newbienz

I have also read the above estimates 

But I was wondering if it is actually true and those who applied in November or early December are actually still waiting ?

Thanks for advising


----------



## Richard_Gregan

I'm afraid there's no way to be sure as yet. These estimates have just been published.

Only time will tell.

Regards,

Richard


----------



## newbienz

newbienz said:


> I have also read the above estimates
> 
> But I was wondering if it is actually true and those who applied in November or early December are actually still waiting ?
> 
> Thanks for advising


http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ng-457-visa-after-having-medicals-2017-a.html

Nov-Dec 2016 Applicant still waiting

The applicant got his Visa in the last week of March
So it took nearly 4 months

Cheers


----------



## newbienz

Hi there

Got an email from the Agent that the Immigration officer has asked the additional information form 1221 to be filled and health cover taken confirmation to be submitted.

Completing the same and should be uploaded tomorrow by the agent

Medical results should also be uploaded by the clinic by Friday

Cheers


----------



## isoy05

Hi everyone! My agency said they lodged my application last Feb.25 with a 2-3 month waiting period. Is this "backlog" issue really true? If it is,is there a way where we can get in touch with an immigration case officer and ask them? Thanks!


----------



## Tushar217

I applied in the last week of November 2016. Have done the medical. And still waiting


----------



## jinjo

i applied 26th november still waiting.

what will happen now with the 457 being abolished
????


----------



## CollegeGirl

If you've already applied for the 457 it looks like you'll be grandfathered in.


----------



## JandE

jinjo said:


> i applied 26th november still waiting.
> 
> what will happen now with the 457 being abolished
> ????


According to one of the official Information releases:



> 457 visa applicants that had lodged their application on or before 18 April 2017, and whose application had not yet been decided, with an occupation that has been removed from the STSOL, may be eligible for a refund of their visa application fee. Nominating businesses for these applications may also be eligible for a refund of related fees.
> https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Documents/abolition-replacement-457.pdf


----------



## newbienz

CollegeGirl said:


> If you've already applied for the 457 it looks like you'll be grandfathered in.


Can you please clarify
.
I couldn't understand what you meant by "Grandfathered in"

I have applied for a 457 visa early March 2017 under 261314 which is not on the axed list but appears in the short term list with a caveat of minimum 2 years experience requirement.

I have nearly 8 years experience so I fulfill that requirement.

Will all the applications require ACS assessment ?
I am not assessed by ACS as it was not required earlier

Which rule will apply for the visas which are under advance stage of processing like mine ? The old rules or new rules ?

Any clarity from the department on this issue ?

Cheers


----------



## JandE

newbienz said:


> Any clarity from the department on this issue ?
> 
> Cheers


I think clarity is in short supply at the moment. Some news reports are conflicting.

The migration agents may get the right info eventually.

However, it has been said that those applicants, whose occupations have been axed, can get a fee refund, therefore it would be assumed the rest will still proceed in the application pipeline.

Immigration do say:

From *19 April 2017*, for the existing 457 visa:
- Occupation lists: The occupation lists that underpin the 457 visa will be significantly condensed from 651 to 435 occupations, with 216 occupations removed and access to 59 other occupations restricted.

From *1 July 2017*, for the existing 457 visa:
- Occupation lists: The STSOL will be further reviewed based on advice from the Department of Employment.

From *March 2018*, the 457 visa will be abolished and replaced with the TSS visa.


----------



## wrussell

I have had a 457 in progress since mid-october 2016.


----------



## newbienz

It would be interesting to know when the 1st 457 visa is issued after 18th April 2017

Cheers


----------



## PlasticSurgPH

isoy05 said:


> Hi everyone! My agency said they lodged my application last Feb.25 with a 2-3 month waiting period. Is this "backlog" issue really true? If it is,is there a way where we can get in touch with an immigration case officer and ask them? Thanks!


Hi isoy05,

We're basically within the same timeframe.  My wife and I, along with our newborn kid, have lodged our 457 visa application on Feb 12 2017, and completed our health exam in Feb 20 2017. No word yet from immi regarding the status of our visa except for the "Application Received" status at the immi account portal.

I was really worried about not getting any news/updates regarding our visa application but an officer from my sponsor's institution pointed out that if our visa application had any problems, they would've already contacted us by now (thankfully they haven't still) .

The current processing time published at the immi website is 51 days for 75% of applications, and 6 months for 90% of applications.  I guess we'll just have to wait. 

Let us know if you get any updates!


----------



## PlasticSurgPH

newbienz said:


> It would be interesting to know when the 1st 457 visa is issued after 18th April 2017
> 
> Cheers


Yes, I agree! I'm not sure if this has any implications for applicants like us who're just waiting for our application decision (lodged before April 18). 

As I understand, at this early stage of implementing the new policy on 457 visa change, only those whose skills were removed from the SOL list, are the ones who will be affected. But what about those whose skills are still in the new skill list? Is it safe to assume that the processing time will NOT be affected? 

-Gerald


----------



## wrussell

*Is it safe to assume that the processing time will NOT be affected?*

* No*.

*and note:

For some occupations that are still on 'the list' there are caveats to be satisfied. *


----------



## newbienz

wrussell said:


> *Is it safe to assume that the processing time will NOT be affected?*
> 
> * No*.
> 
> *and note:
> 
> For some occupations that are still on 'the list' there are caveats to be satisfied. *


A question on caveats Russell:

Software Tester 261314 has a caveat (Note 20) of at least 2 years relevant work experience.

What will be the parameter for deciding relevant work experience ?

Employer self declarations that this job requires 2 year experience and the applicant certifying that he has 2 years experience be sufficient ?

In your personal opinion can they ask the Applicant to submit ACS assessment to confirm 2 years relevant experience ?

Cheers


----------



## ab21

PlasticSurgPH said:


> Yes, I agree! I'm not sure if this has any implications for applicants like us who're just waiting for our application decision (lodged before April 18).
> 
> As I understand, at this early stage of implementing the new policy on 457 visa change, only those whose skills were removed from the SOL list, are the ones who will be affected. But what about those whose skills are still in the new skill list? Is it safe to assume that the processing time will NOT be affected?
> 
> -Gerald


Hi Gerald,

I have the same dilemma at the moment. My husband is already in Australia under a 457 visa which has been issued last September 2016. He was regularized last March and his employer agreed to extend their sponsorship to our daughter and myself. We have lodged our application for 457 - subsequent entrant last March 15, paid the fee the same day and completed medicals last March 17.

At the moment, the status of our application online is still "Received" and we are wondering when a case officer will be assigned. My husband's co-worker who applied for his family's subsequent entry under his 457 visa got the grant after 42 days and I am hoping this will be the case for us too. I am just worried about the news on Abolishing the 457 visas as there is no clarity if we are affected or not. His job is still on the new Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) though.

Ana


----------



## wrussell

newbienz said:


> A question on caveats Russell:
> 
> Software Tester 261314 has a caveat (Note 20) of at least 2 years relevant work experience.
> 
> What will be the parameter for deciding relevant work experience ?
> 
> Cheers


*It was never possible to obtain a '457 skills assessment' for 261314. The only skills assessment option available is a full pre-migration skills assessment, which should not be required, but might be called for.*


----------



## PlasticSurgPH

ab21 said:


> Hi Gerald,
> 
> I have the same dilemma at the moment. My husband is already in Australia under a 457 visa which has been issued last September 2016. He was regularized last March and his employer agreed to extend their sponsorship to our daughter and myself. We have lodged our application for 457 - subsequent entrant last March 15, paid the fee the same day and completed medicals last March 17.
> 
> At the moment, the status of our application online is still "Received" and we are wondering when a case officer will be assigned. My husband's co-worker who applied for his family's subsequent entry under his 457 visa got the grant after 42 days and I am hoping this will be the case for us too. I am just worried about the news on Abolishing the 457 visas as there is no clarity if we are affected or not. His job is still on the new Medium and Long-term Strategic Skills List (MLTSSL) though.
> 
> Ana


Hi Ana,

We're currently on our 60th day of waiting since we've completed our medical. I was really worried the past days thinking that our visa processing might have problems since we haven't heard from the DIBP since they sent the acknowledgement letter last February. We're also not sure if a case officer has already been assigned since there are no correspondence sent yet.

Reading through this forum is sort of "comforting" for me, knowing that somehow there are other people who are also on the same situation as ours. I'm glad I stumbled upon this.

I guess we'll just have to wait some more.

Regards,

Gerald


----------



## newbienz

Have you heard if anyone been issued a 457 Visa after 18th April 2017 ?

Or everything is at standstill till further clear directives are issued by the Government ? 

Cheers


----------



## wrussell

newbienz said:


> Have you heard if anyone been issued a 457 Visa after 18th April 2017 ?
> 
> Or everything is at standstill till further clear directives are issued by the Government ?
> 
> Cheers


It would not amaze me if the Honourable Minister Dutton (or one of his underlings) were to introduce a quota for 457 visas and then invoke:

*MIGRATION ACT 1958 - SECT 39
Criterion limiting number of visas
*
(1) In spite of section 14 of the Legislation Act 2003 , a prescribed criterion for visas of a class, other than protection visas, may be the criterion that the grant of the visa would not cause the number of visas of that class granted in a particular financial year to exceed whatever number is fixed by the Minister, by legislative instrument, as the maximum number of such visas that may be granted in that year (however the criterion is expressed).

(2) For the purposes of this Act, when a criterion allowed by subsection (1) prevents the grant in a financial year of any more visas of a particular class, any outstanding applications for the grant in that year of visas of that class are taken not to have been made. 
***********************************************************************************

This is the wretched 'cap and cease' strategy; well known to those who know it well.


----------



## ab21

PlasticSurgPH said:


> Hi Ana,
> 
> We're currently on our 60th day of waiting since we've completed our medical. I was really worried the past days thinking that our visa processing might have problems since we haven't heard from the DIBP since they sent the acknowledgement letter last February. We're also not sure if a case officer has already been assigned since there are no correspondence sent yet.
> 
> Reading through this forum is sort of "comforting" for me, knowing that somehow there are other people who are also on the same situation as ours. I'm glad I stumbled upon this.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait some more.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gerald


Hi Gerald,

Good news! My visa and my daughter's has been granted today!!! Don't lose hope! Good luck on you application! 

Date visa lodged: March 15 2017
Date fee paid: March 15 2017
Date Medical completed: March 17 2017
Date assigned to assessor: April 21 2017
Date granted: April 21 2017

Ana


----------



## newbienz

Congratulations 

It also proves that the application are being processed 

Under what ANZSCO code did you apply and did you get for 2 years or 4 years ?

Cheers


----------



## ab21

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> It also proves that the application are being processed
> 
> Under what ANZSCO code did you apply and did you get for 2 years or 4 years ?
> 
> Cheers


Thank you! My husband was under Motor Mechanic (general). Me and my daughter were subsequent entrants to his visa which was granted last September 2016 so our visa is valid until September 2020. Hopefully there will be no changes in PR eligibility so we can convert to PR after 2 years.

Ana


----------



## coverdrive4six

Any 457 visa issued today ?


----------



## Rickysuann

I submit my 457 file in last of nov they ask more documents I gave them till now waiting for visa is there any update or someone can help me out plz thks


----------



## arafin

Mania said:


> Yawn, firstly how about you apply some manners, people give up their time to answer questions on here, I'm not paid nor are the other members that you have previously asked questions of and never bothered to reply with thanks too.
> 
> My initial comment was a valid response if "someone" is a case officer then they will have more up to date information then us and thus the information we have may potentially be out dated, if it is John smith down the pub then we can assume he knows very little and that the information we have and reasoning behind it is still current.
> 
> My second comment was a sarcastic response to your passive aggressive comment that frankly served to isolate me and probably prevent other members from replying to you.
> 
> As you haven't been able to comprehend or chose to ignore the question in there I will rephrase it.
> 
> Where have you come across the idea that a 6 month backlog exists? If you aren't prepared to answer that question and continue to make comments as above then I would suggest you will struggle to find someone to answer your questions.


Well, just saw your reply. You better know some manners before you reply someone. And please don't reply if you don't want to. I did not force you to reply me in the first place.
I don't want you to comment in any of my post, because you are not in any help to me.


----------



## Ponty

*457 visa after medicals*

Sir,

I have applied for 457 visa from India through migration agent in Australia,I have done my medicals on 24th march 2017 and visa nomination also nominated by the sponsor, till now i did not get any visa information,how much time it will take to issue visa.


----------



## Ponty

*457 visa after medicals*

I have applied for 457 visa from India through migration agent in Australia,I have done my medicals on 24th march 2017 and visa nomination also nominated by the sponsor, till now i did not get any visa information,how much time it will take to issue visa.


----------



## newbienz

Ponty said:


> I have applied for 457 visa from India through migration agent in Australia,I have done my medicals on 24th march 2017 and visa nomination also nominated by the sponsor, till now i did not get any visa information,how much time it will take to issue visa.


It is best to ask your migration agent
They can contact the department also if necessary

Cheers


----------



## javeshai

Ponty said:


> I have applied for 457 visas from India through migration agent in Australia, I have done my medicals on 24th march 2017 and visa nomination also nominated by the sponsor, till now i did not get any visa information, how much time it will take to issue visa.


Hi, Did you received your visa? Mine application was lodged on 1st May, medical was completed on 9th May.

Can anybody know how much time it will take? My occupation is there in the new list and my sponsor is well known IT giant in the word.

Cheers !


----------



## AntipStacey

Hi All,

Jus thought i would join this thread and give you info on my case.My migration lawyer lodged my 457 visa 19th April (great timing) as well as the company nomination etc.

I have been in Aus for over 7 years and due to my last visa which i had to withdraw i had to leave Aus and currently working for my company in NZ which is so annoying. 

My migration agent has asked for priority processing and stated It is in my favour to be working for the company in NZ. I made a note on the application that the position was an intracompany transfer. She got approved priority processing for another applicant 1st may and is still waiting for a CO.

My occupation is Information and Organisational professional, so it has that employment experience caveat. I have more than enough experience so hoping I am gonna be ok. Its just so hard that I have had to leave my life in Aus because of the bridging visa I was put on.

Good luck all!!


----------



## porial

Hello! 

I would like to ask if anyone knows the estimated processing days for 457 visa application.

Date Lodged: 20 February 2017
Medical: 14 March 2017
Submitted Additional Document: 28 April 2017 

Until now, waiting for 457 Visa. 

Thank you.


----------



## wrussell

*I have had one case on foot for more than 7 months.*
* Check here for the DIBP extimate:*

Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## javeshai

Dear All,

I have been going through this forum since a couple of weeks after my 457 application has been lodged reading all of your replies and messages to this thread.

Finally, I got my golden email today for my 457 visa grant.

Below are my timelines:

Date of application and nomination lodged: 1st may 2017
Date of medical done: 9th May 2017
Date of visa grant: 25th May 2017

I want all of you to believe in yourself, stay calm, your patience will be rewarded soon. Good luck with your appilcation.


----------



## porial

javeshai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been going through this forum since a couple of weeks after my 457 application has been lodged reading all of your replies and messages to this thread.
> 
> Finally, I got my golden email today for my 457 visa grant.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> Date of application and nomination lodged: 1st may 2017
> Date of medical done: 9th May 2017
> Date of visa grant: 25th May 2017
> 
> I want all of you to believe in yourself, stay calm, your patience will be rewarded soon. Good luck with your appilcation.


Congratulations to you! I hope our visa will be granted at the soonest possible time. I am glad that you had a fast transaction. My visa is lodged last 20th of February, until now we are waiting for the result.


----------



## PlasticSurgPH

Hi everyone,

I guess most of us here came across this forum because of the ultimate concern that our visa processing time is taking too long.

I would just like to share that today I've finally received my 457 visa grant letter! This was after more than 3 months (16 weeks) of waiting.

On my 10th week of waiting, I finally sent a follow-up email to	[email protected]. After 5 days, I received a reply saying that they could not finalize my application since I was missing a document (evidence of professional registration). I was able to comply with this requirement after 4 weeks. 4 days after uploading this document via the Immi website, I received my visa grant!

So I guess my take home advise for those of you who are still waiting is that it pays to be persistent, and a lot of patience really helps. Know what the current published processing time is (you can check it here) so that you know when there's a problem.

Here's my timeline:

February 12 - Lodged my 457 Visa Application
February 18 - Completed my medical
April 27 - Case officer informed me that I lacked one requirement
May 26 - Uploaded the missing requirement via IMMI
May 30 - 457 Visa granted!


----------



## AntipStacey

Congrats!!! Wonderful news. What is your job?


----------



## Ouday

Hey Guys

My lawyer submitted my 457 visa application since the 15th of March, on the 21st of March they requested further information and me to complete form 1221, on 23rd of March the Health Insurance was submitted, and now my Visa Status shows ( Assessment in Progress ). 
Medical Exams haven't been requested till now, wish the process won't take much more time


----------



## porial

Hello everyone!

I just want to give you guys an update. I got my 457 Visa grant today.

February 20 -Lodged Application
March 14- Medical
April 28- Submitted Additional Document
June 2-VISA Granted

After one month of submitting the additional document that the DIBP is asking, I made a follow up with my migration agent and the company that is sponsoring me. They said that they will expedite the process and prioritise my application. Finally, after 3 months and 13 days of waiting, I received the good news today.

Do not lose hope and remember Patience is a virtue!
Goodluck, everyone!


----------



## Ouday

Congrats Mate, wish my turn comes and be granted the 457 visa &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## PlasticSurgPH

AntipStacey said:


> Congrats!!! Wonderful news. What is your job?


Thanks! I'm starting my Plastic and Reconstructive Surgery fellowship in Sydney. Excited to start!


----------



## jimcwk

Hi Everyone,

I have been waiting for my 457 visa since 22nd Feb. My application was submitted through agent appointed by my company. During 19th of March, additional information related to my company was requested by IMMI and submission completed in 19th April. 

My agent emailed the 457 processing team in Parramatta on 2nd May and received a reply on 9th May updating me that my application is in queue with a position #6451.

Until today i am still waiting which almost 102 days. Anyone can tell me if I will be rejected?

Jimmy


----------



## manjureddy42

Hi jimcwk,

I am in same situation. Applied my 457 visa on Feb 24th and submitted my medicals on 4th March.

I am still waiting for finalization. Current visa status is "Assessment in Progress"


----------



## Tushar217

Everyone's situation is much better than me. I applied on 28th November 2016. Done my medicals on 6th December 2016. I was on 457 visa in the same restaurant I applied now. It's been over 6 months. They just approved the sponsorship for the restaurant. After that my agent done an inquiry and they said they will done this case as soon as possible. Don't know why they are taking so longer. Anyone have any ideas about this. Please help me with the information. Thanks everyone for your concerns about this processing time.


----------



## Kam03

Hii everyone 
I lodged my 457 visa application on May 16th. Medical was done on 30th of may. When we view health assessment it says medical clearance is provided but the application status is still received. Is there any idea that how long normally it take to get the approval.
Thanks in advance!

Cheers


----------



## Kin

Lodged my application on 16th Feb and done my health assessment on 1st Apr. The application was last updated on 22th May and is in 'Assessment in progress'. Hopefully, it'll be granted soon.

Cheers


----------



## subhashjoshi7

Tushar217 said:


> Everyone's situation is much better than me. I applied on 28th November 2016. Done my medicals on 6th December 2016. I was on 457 visa in the same restaurant I applied now. It's been over 6 months. They just approved the sponsorship for the restaurant. After that my agent done an inquiry and they said they will done this case as soon as possible. Don't know why they are taking so longer. Anyone have any ideas about this. Please help me with the information. Thanks everyone for your concerns about this processing time.


Hi Tushar,

I have also applied for the same category on 18th April.My agent told me that probably i will get visa for 2 years which could be further extended for 2 more years.Under which category have to applied as all main categories which fall under restaurant falls under caveats.

Regards


----------



## subhashjoshi7

javeshai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been going through this forum since a couple of weeks after my 457 application has been lodged reading all of your replies and messages to this thread.
> 
> Finally, I got my golden email today for my 457 visa grant.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> Date of application and nomination lodged: 1st may 2017
> Date of medical done: 9th May 2017
> Date of visa grant: 25th May 2017
> 
> I want all of you to believe in yourself, stay calm, your patience will be rewarded soon. Good luck with your appilcation.


Hi Dear,

Many congratulations for your visa.May i ask you if your skill was under the new list.Actually my skill is not in new list, its under caveats.

And you got visa for 2 years or 4 years.

Regards


----------



## madhav

newbienz said:


> I have also read the above estimates
> 
> But I was wondering if it is actually true and those who applied in November or early December are actually still waiting ?
> 
> Thanks for advising


are u still waiting for ur visa


----------



## madhav

manjureddy42 said:


> Hi jimcwk,
> 
> I am in same situation. Applied my 457 visa on Feb 24th and submitted my medicals on 4th March.
> 
> I am still waiting for finalization. Current visa status is "Assessment in Progress"


what is ur occupation manoj


----------



## Ouday

Hey guys today i was in contact with my Migration Agent regarding my Visa Status, she told me that as an Aircraft Maintenance Engineer my position is under the short term list so i will be granted a 2 years visa after the new changes in the rules.

Also she said that i need to undertake a Skill Assessment in order to be eligible. She has requested an update from the DIBP and we are waiting for their reply.


----------



## 282282

Hey everyone, 

Not that active with this thread but I was reading through it a lot lately. Anyway, I personally think that the processing time greatly depends on the profession if not location. I'm a registered nurse in Sunshine Coast, QLD and I was nominated by my employer on the 21st of April, the approval of nomination came out on the 22nd of May. I lodged our application on the 31st of May. The medicals were done prior to lodgement I should mention and the visa grant was issued today 16 June. A similar case was with a friend who was nominated, took less than a week for the approval, lodged and got her grant in 2 days. She is also a registered nurse in Sydney, NSW. Not even regional.


----------



## AntipStacey

My Lawyer got asked for further information and I we sent it off 4 weeks ago. Still not heard anything.

Applied for visa 19 April Offshore


----------



## Ouday

*457 Visa decision delay*

Hiii Everyone

Anyone got any reply regarding his 457 visa ?? after two weeks I'll be on my 4rth month waiting for the decision.

I've got both Sponsor, and nomination approval visa application was lodged in March, Health insurance was uploaded with the form 1221 on the 23rd of March and till now we've got no reply.


----------



## wrussell

*Visa Subclass Temporary Work(Skilled) (subclass 457)
Date of visa application 07 October 2016
Visa Grant Date 28 June 2017
The original of this letter including any attachments was sent to:
Westly RUSSELL
[email protected]
*


----------



## jimcwk

wrussell said:


> *Visa Subclass Temporary Work(Skilled) (subclass 457)
> Date of visa application 07 October 2016
> Visa Grant Date 28 June 2017
> The original of this letter including any attachments was sent to:
> Westly RUSSELL
> [email protected]
> *


May I know the occupation? With or without caveat?


----------



## wrussell

Nominated Occupation Cafe or Restaurant Manager - 141111 With Caveat.


----------



## neenu sebastian

Hi,

some please tell me how long it will take to approve the nomination for 457 visa once DIBP requested for additional documents?
I have submitted my visa on 9,May 2017 and my employer submitted the nomination on 3,May 2017.On 29 May 2017 DIBP contacted my employer and requested additional documents regarding evidence of my offer letter and PD.since then as per my employer conveyed that the nomination status is Assessment in progress.Does anyone know how long it takesfor the approval and grant of visa.PLease

Thank you


----------



## Rickysuann

Got my visa today applied 1 of dec 2016 and granted on 31 July 2017 best of luck to all thks


----------



## manjureddy42

Rickysuann said:


> Got my visa today applied 1 of dec 2016 and granted on 31 July 2017 best of luck to all thks


Congrats. Did u submitted any extra information regarding the your loaction from 16 yrs?
My agent is asking for this information as per new process.


----------



## elvaxiaobai

I am eager to learn too as the police check will take 10-12 weeks in my current location + visa processing time.
Is the reference from current employer an optional or compulsory item?


----------



## elvaxiaobai

btw i found this site super slow i need to wait for a few seconds before seeing what I typed. Is this the wifi speed i should expect in Australia?


----------



## lovenpeace

*Hi,*

My visa application for 457 subclass was submitted on 15th June 2017, medicals were also completed and till now after 8 weeks I am getting the same status as Application Received on the site.
As per site, it mentioned 61 days for processing 75 % of applications ...
So wanted to check if anyone who submitted their application around June have received their visas or still waiting ,,,just wanted to get an idea as 
I am not sure how much more to wait before getting the visa.
Please do post if anyone has any idea about the same..

Thanks


----------



## memcc

lovenpeace said:


> My visa application for 457 subclass was submitted on 15th June 2017, medicals were also completed and till now after 8 weeks I am getting the same status as Application Received on the site.
> As per site, it mentioned 61 days for processing 75 % of applications ...
> So wanted to check if anyone who submitted their application around June have received their visas or still waiting ,,,just wanted to get an idea as
> I am not sure how much more to wait before getting the visa.
> Please do post if anyone has any idea about the same..
> 
> Thanks


Hi Lovenpeace,

I'm in the same boat - application was submitted on 9th June, with no change in status so far.

I e-mailed the department, and an automated reply e-mail states that they are currently processing applications from 18th April. Hopefully it won't be too much longer...


----------



## lovenpeace

memcc said:


> Hi Lovenpeace,
> 
> I'm in the same boat - application was submitted on 9th June, with no change in status so far.
> 
> I e-mailed the department, and an automated reply e-mail states that they are currently processing applications from 18th April. Hopefully it won't be too much longer...


Hey memcc,

Thanks for replying and sharing the details,
visa status is same as of today as well.
I believe it was 18th April when the first changes were announced regd. the 457 subclass and when I checked through this forum it appeared that people got their visa which were submitted around may,
This waiting period is really tough but hoping that we get the visas asap..
Pls do post if you see any progress at your end..

Thanks


----------



## AntipStacey

Hi All,

I applied 18th April and still waiting...Will keep you all posted


----------



## jimcwk

Hi everyone,

My visa granted on 10th Aug 2017.

1.	457 nomination application lodgement, 22nd February 2017
2.	457 visa application lodgement, 22nd February 2017
3.	Request for additional information received, 24th of March 2017
4.	Additional information submitted, 18 April 2017


----------



## memcc

jimcwk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My visa granted on 10th Aug 2017.
> 
> 1.	457 nomination application lodgement, 22nd February 2017
> 2.	457 visa application lodgement, 22nd February 2017
> 3.	Request for additional information received, 24th of March 2017
> 4.	Additional information submitted, 18 April 2017


Congrats!! What occupation did you apply under?


----------



## jimcwk

memcc said:


> Congrats!! What occupation did you apply under?


Occupation applied: Sales and Marketing


----------



## mzbebol

Hi, I'm in the same boat, all documents (including police checks from 2 countries lived in the last 10 years) on 24th of June and still no news.....


----------



## AntipStacey

Hi,

Wait time update min 4 months max 9 months. Looks like still a while to go!


----------



## Ouday

They are making us crazy and nervous with those NEW updates, every month they decrease the processing dates and the next month they increase it !!!! 

At least they post an update about what file numbers they reached studying, or why is this delay, My Application was submitted at the Beginning of March and still no reply additional information was requested at the 23rd of March to fill form 1221 and from that time no News at all. &#55357;&#56853;&#55357;&#56853;&#55357;&#56853;&#55357;&#56853;&#55357;&#56853;&#55357;&#56853;


----------



## AntipStacey

I know its very frustrating when you think you are close to the max timeframe and they change it to more - its clearly to save their own back so that if so many applications do go over the timeframe then it avoids complaints...Thats my theory anyway?!

I applied April and they asked for more docs about 3 weeks later, just got news from my boss that the company part has been approved 10th August so still have the occupation nomination and personal one to go. Does anyone know if its just the one CO that deals with all the applications? I hope I am close - surely they cant just pick up part of an application then leave it?


----------



## piyoosh

*piyoosh*



memcc said:


> Hi Lovenpeace,
> 
> I'm in the same boat - application was submitted on 9th June, with no change in status so far.
> 
> I e-mailed the department, and an automated reply e-mail states that they are currently processing applications from 18th April. Hopefully it won't be too much longer...


I e-mailed department today and got automated reply below
"This automated response contains answers to our most frequently asked questions. If this automated response addresses your question, you will NOT receive a further email.
The network is processing applications lodged from 28 April 2017

"

looks like in 1 week they processed 10 days.


----------



## Ouday

piyoosh said:


> I e-mailed department today and got automated reply below
> "This automated response contains answers to our most frequently asked questions. If this automated response addresses your question, you will NOT receive a further email.
> The network is processing applications lodged from 28 April 2017
> 
> "
> 
> looks like in 1 week they processed 10 days.


My Application was lodged in March Still no reply  , the way they are processing the applications is strange.

We will have to wait until they reply to us, otherwise we can't do anything


----------



## AntipStacey

Yeah if you are within the timeframe then no can do...I spoke with my lawyer and she said she still has a few pending March applications. 

Everytime your application gets picked up, if they ask for more info it then gets placed back in the pool for re-allocation - this could be the hold up for you Ouday. (Me too)


----------



## Johnprince18

Hello,

Is it true when they say 41 working days or 61 days.

Here is my timeline
June 28 - application lodged
June 28 - medical completed
July 27 - Sponsor approved
Aug 22 - Status : Still received in Immi

Job : Marketing Consultant


----------



## AntipStacey

Johnprince18 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is it true when they say 41 working days or 61 days.
> 
> Here is my timeline
> June 28 - application lodged
> June 28 - medical completed
> July 27 - Sponsor approved
> Aug 22 - Status : Still received in Immi
> 
> Job : Marketing Consultant


Depends on if it is application ready - if you have included all information and they do not require any further info then it could be anything from the minimum time given or max. If you are asked for further info then you get put back in the pile to get reselected again hence the delays on personal applications and people getting approved before others....Hold tight!!!


----------



## Ouday

AntipStacey said:


> Yeah if you are within the timeframe then no can do...I spoke with my lawyer and she said she still has a few pending March applications.
> 
> Everytime your application gets picked up, if they ask for more info it then gets placed back in the pool for re-allocation - this could be the hold up for you Ouday. (Me too)


Maybe you're right AntipStacey about the (Re-allocation) if new information was requested, is leading to the delay about the Decision.

I wish we'll get a reply as soon as Possible, as all of us hates to Wait


----------



## alchemsit

Congrats on your visa being granted! Did you have to provide a criminal record check?



jimcwk said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My visa granted on 10th Aug 2017.
> 
> 1.	457 nomination application lodgement, 22nd February 2017
> 2.	457 visa application lodgement, 22nd February 2017
> 3.	Request for additional information received, 24th of March 2017
> 4.	Additional information submitted, 18 April 2017


----------



## linazk

*Additional documents*

Which were the additional documents required for imigration please tell me ?


----------



## AntipStacey

linazk said:


> Which were the additional documents required for imigration please tell me ?


It personal to each case. Mine was to do with the company


----------



## Ponty

Any one who had been received the 457 visa granted copy can mail to [email protected], its a humble request to all, bcoz I can show to my Lawer for the quick assessment. Nomination on28th February 2017, fee paid on 28th February, medicals submitted on 31st March. Once again a humble request to all.


----------



## Km16

piyoosh said:


> memcc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lovenpeace,
> 
> I'm in the same boat - application was submitted on 9th June, with no change in status so far.
> 
> I e-mailed the department, and an automated reply e-mail states that they are currently processing applications from 18th April. Hopefully it won't be too much longer...
> 
> 
> 
> I e-mailed department today and got automated reply below
> "This automated response contains answers to our most frequently asked questions. If this automated response addresses your question, you will NOT receive a further email.
> The network is processing applications lodged from 28 April 2017
> 
> "
> 
> looks like in 1 week they processed 10 days.
Click to expand...

Any idea which date they are processing now?


----------



## piyoosh

Km16 said:


> Any idea which date they are processing now?


Sent another email yesterday and it says 11th May updated on 23rd Aug.

** PLEASE READ **

Your receipt of this automated response confirms that we have received your email.
This automated response contains answers to our most frequently asked questions. If this automated response addresses your question, you will NOT receive a further email.
The network is processing applications lodged from 11 May 2017

PROCESSING STATUS REQUESTS

We do not respond to status-related enquiries that fall within the published processing times. You should wait until after the processing time has elapsed before contacting us.


----------



## Km16

piyoosh said:


> Km16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea which date they are processing now?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent another email yesterday and it says 11th May updated on 23rd Aug.
> 
> ** PLEASE READ **
> 
> Your receipt of this automated response confirms that we have received your email.
> This automated response contains answers to our most frequently asked questions. If this automated response addresses your question, you will NOT receive a further email.
> The network is processing applications lodged from 11 May 2017
> 
> PROCESSING STATUS REQUESTS
> 
> We do not respond to status-related enquiries that fall within the published processing times. You should wait until after the processing time has elapsed before contacting us.
Click to expand...

Thanks man for the update..we have may 22 filed application and june 7 application..


----------



## Ouday

Heyy guys today i have been granted the visa horrayyyy !!!!

it took me 6 month adequately, from the 23rd of March and was granted on the 23rd of August. My lawyer in Australia sent it to me today since she was out of office.

Good luck for you all.

And nice to meet all of you, another time good luck for every one &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## pistolpete

elvaxiaobai said:


> I am eager to learn too as the police check will take 10-12 weeks in my current location + visa processing time.
> Is the reference from current employer an optional or compulsory item?


10-12 weeks? are you talking about the FBI background check?


----------



## AntipStacey

Ouday said:


> Heyy guys today i have been granted the visa horrayyyy !!!!
> 
> it took me 6 month adequately, from the 23rd of March and was granted on the 23rd of August. My lawyer in Australia sent it to me today since she was out of office.
> 
> Good luck for you all.
> 
> And nice to meet all of you, another time good luck for every one ����


Wahoo! Amazing news congrats! Were you asked for any further info for your applications?

What is your job?


----------



## pistolpete

pistolpete said:


> 10-12 weeks? are you talking about the FBI background check?


It is an compulsory item unfortunately . I believe it takes 3 weeks from the day they charge your credit card. cheers!


----------



## Km16

The application which was lodged on may 26 is finalised. Anybody knows any such updates.keep it posted here.Thanks !!


----------



## Ouday

AntipStacey said:


> Wahoo! Amazing news congrats! Were you asked for any further info for your applications?
> 
> What is your job?


Thanks mate, wish you'll receive your visa soon, I am an Aircraft Maintenance Engineer, and no further information were requested, also the Medical examinations were also not requested.


----------



## Km16

Are they giving 2 years visa or 4 years visa now ?


----------



## richplatt

Submitted July 23rd 17 and still not heard anything. 
Company already approved and have completed visa's for others. 
No update on mine yet.


----------



## Geoff_Hotchkiss

hi all. 

So good to read all the happy people being granted their visas. it sure gives hope to me. 

Is the process applying for a 4571 and defector relationship similar in terms of waiting time from submitting medicals & police reports? I did this a couple of weeks ago and was told by a friend that applied last year for a 4571 that it normally means its only a couple of weeks wait from this point. 

thanks in advance,


----------



## AntipStacey

I applied in April and still waiting...Its hard but have to push it to the back of mind!


----------



## EnggTech

*457 Nomination Delay*



Ouday said:


> Hiii Everyone
> 
> Anyone got any reply regarding his 457 visa ?? after two weeks I'll be on my 4rth month waiting for the decision.
> 
> I've got both Sponsor, and nomination approval visa application was lodged in March, Health insurance was uploaded with the form 1221 on the 23rd of March and till now we've got no reply.


May I know who is the employer. Mine is AICA Engineering. I have applied for it in April end but they have again taken revised documents in May end. I am told they have filed for Visa Nomination in May end/ June 1st week but no updates since then.

whenever I contact them they say whenever they will receive any updated from Visa Office they will inform me. The time taken is too long getting a bit irritated now.


----------



## EnggTech

neenu sebastian said:


> Hi,
> 
> some please tell me how long it will take to approve the nomination for 457 visa once DIBP requested for additional documents?
> I have submitted my visa on 9,May 2017 and my employer submitted the nomination on 3,May 2017.On 29 May 2017 DIBP contacted my employer and requested additional documents regarding evidence of my offer letter and PD.since then as per my employer conveyed that the nomination status is Assessment in progress.Does anyone know how long it takesfor the approval and grant of visa.PLease
> 
> Thank you


Mine is also similar to you. I am also waiting for nomination approval since May end and when I contact my employer they say they will update me whenever they receive any update from Visa office and no update till now. May I know your employer's name. Mine is AiCA Engineering.

Regards


----------



## memcc

EnggTech said:


> Mine is also similar to you. I am also waiting for nomination approval since May end and when I contact my employer they say they will update me whenever they receive any update from Visa office and no update till now. May I know your employer's name. Mine is AiCA Engineering.
> 
> Regards


Hey EnggTech,

Same situation here - Nomination lodged early May, with further documentation requested and submitted back mid-June. No update since then - just Assessment in Progress status on the portal.


----------



## EnggTech

memcc said:


> Hey EnggTech,
> 
> Same situation here - Nomination lodged early May, with further documentation requested and submitted back mid-June. No update since then - just Assessment in Progress status on the portal.


OK. I am not able to check anything as all documents and everything is processed by the employer. They have taken documents from me and then applied for nomination so I myself not able to check.

In your employer filed for nomination?


----------



## memcc

EnggTech said:


> OK. I am not able to check anything as all documents and everything is processed by the employer. They have taken documents from me and then applied for nomination so I myself not able to check.
> 
> In your employer filed for nomination?


Yes, my employer has filed the nomination, so I don't have direct access to the application. They have been giving me regular updates about the status.


----------



## EnggTech

memcc said:


> Yes, my employer has filed the nomination, so I don't have direct access to the application. They have been giving me regular updates about the status.


OK. same here then.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## EnggTech

Ouday said:


> Heyy guys today i have been granted the visa horrayyyy !!!!
> 
> it took me 6 month adequately, from the 23rd of March and was granted on the 23rd of August. My lawyer in Australia sent it to me today since she was out of office.
> 
> Good luck for you all.
> 
> And nice to meet all of you, another time good luck for every one ����


Hey Congrats! Could you tell once again what was the time taken for approval of your nomination?

Regards


----------



## Km16

piyoosh said:


> Km16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea which date they are processing now?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent another email yesterday and it says 11th May updated on 23rd Aug.
> 
> ** PLEASE READ **
> 
> Your receipt of this automated response confirms that we have received your email.
> This automated response contains answers to our most frequently asked questions. If this automated response addresses your question, you will NOT receive a further email.
> The network is processing applications lodged from 11 May 2017
> 
> PROCESSING STATUS REQUESTS
> 
> We do not respond to status-related enquiries that fall within the published processing times. You should wait until after the processing time has elapsed before contacting us.
Click to expand...

What's the current update ?or kindly let me know how to check this..
Thanks


----------



## piyoosh

Km16 said:


> What's the current update ?or kindly let me know how to check this..
> Thanks


you need to sent an email to '[email protected]' with your details you will get an automatic reply immediately with processing date detail . if luck you might get manual reply as well in 5 working days. 
I did not sent any email from last 1 week so not sure about details.

For me it was depended 457 Visa for my Son which got approved on 31st August.

It was lodged on 30th June 2017.

All the best Guys.


----------



## rab7816

Good day All,

I just want to ask to those who have lodged their application recently (June-August 2017), how was your application's progress?

Mine was, still in a status of 'Received' on my immi acct.; I was done with my medical 3 weeks ago. (2nd week of August).

Hoping I could get some response from you Guys.

Thanks and have a good day ahead.


----------



## Stefrom

Hi every one ,

Looking to this topic for long time now , and to others thread as well and I'm so upset some people submitted their visa after my partner and myself and got their visa granted before us! How come ? What's the difference between all the applications ? Don't understand and feel very useless as we can't do anything !  

we submitted the application on 30th of June 2017 and the statue is still "received" it's really hard to wait and try to work and live our life normally while waiting to get this visa ..


----------



## AntipStacey

You are not the only one! I applied in April and there are others that applied around that time as well that are still waiting.

It is on a case by case basis - they say they work through the applications as per the date but if more info is required then you go back to the bottom of the pile to get selected again. The wait time is up to 9 months so they will not give you any answers as it is within the timeframe.


----------



## rab7816

Good day, after you have finished your medical, how long you had to wait until a case officer handle your applicaton? Mine was actually a month ago, but still remarked as Receive on myimmi acct.

Thank you.


----------



## Anderson9

My wife applied mid april. 
Immigration asked us for more information in May.
Waiting since then. 9 months will take us to 2018. I gotta say that I'm a bit sad about how long it is currently taking.


----------



## prabhu2aust

Hi,
My company has filled visa application on 10/08/17 and have not received the lodgement confirmation email from DIBP, will it take more time to get the acklowdgement email? is there any specific reason for not getting acklowdgement email? Please help me to understand the situation.


----------



## memcc

prabhu2aust said:


> Hi,
> My company has filled visa application on 10/08/17 and have not received the lodgement confirmation email from DIBP, will it take more time to get the acklowdgement email? is there any specific reason for not getting acklowdgement email? Please help me to understand the situation.


Hey prabhu2aust,

When I submitted my 457 application back in June, I received an acknowledgment e-mail pretty much straight away. It's worth checking the IMMIAccount portal, to ensure that your e-mail address is correct.

Good luck!


----------



## Ponty

Hi mates [email protected] is a invalid i'd, I tried alot to send my details to the IDBI but msg was failed so many times. Somebody can help application submitted on 28th February 2017


----------



## prabhu2aust

memcc said:


> Hey prabhu2aust,
> 
> When I submitted my 457 application back in June, I received an acknowledgment e-mail pretty much straight away. It's worth checking the IMMIAccount portal, to ensure that your e-mail address is correct.
> 
> Good luck!


Hello,
Thanks for your response.
My company visa team has submitted the visa application through the immigration agent. I am checking with the visa team. Is it an auto generated email or some one will send the acknowledgement email manually? Please let me know.


----------



## nndshkhr

*457 Subsequent entrant*

I raised a 457 subsequent entrant visa for my partner on 17th Aug.

What should be the time frame to expect for the VISA to process.
I wanted to know if we have separate queues for 457 and 457 subsequent entrant VISA types.

Any information regarding this is much appreciated.

TIA.


----------



## baloch1991

Hello Everyone,

I lodged 457 application for myself and my partner, still waiting for final decision. Following are the timelines.

21st July: Application Lodged
2nd Aug: Nomination approved and request for further information.
4th Aug: Further info provided.

According to MA, case is still under processing.

Does anyone know when should I expect it to arrive?

TIA


----------



## memcc

prabhu2aust said:


> Hello,
> Thanks for your response.
> My company visa team has submitted the visa application through the immigration agent. I am checking with the visa team. Is it an auto generated email or some one will send the acknowledgement email manually? Please let me know.


It was an auto generated e-mail.


----------



## lukkipapaw

rab7816 said:


> Good day, after you have finished your medical, how long you had to wait until a case officer handle your applicaton? Mine was actually a month ago, but still remarked as Receive on myimmi acct.
> 
> Thank you.


Hey man, also from the PH. Hope you can let me know how things are going for you regarding your visa. I'm also waiting for mine.


----------



## lukkipapaw

baloch1991 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I lodged 457 application for myself and my partner, still waiting for final decision. Following are the timelines.
> 
> 21st July: Application Lodged
> 2nd Aug: Nomination approved and request for further information.
> 4th Aug: Further info provided.
> 
> According to MA, case is still under processing.
> 
> Does anyone know when should I expect it to arrive?
> 
> TIA


Hey Baloch, almost in the same timeline as you. My application was lodged 27 July. More info requested 9 Aug. Provided 29 Aug. No visa yet. Let me know how it goes for you.

Thanks


----------



## esra

Hi everyone. I applied to 457 as secondary on 8th Aug , my husband's 457 visa will expire on 25th Nov 2017 (he just applied for PR now). my agent saysthat I may get a reply in 3 months normally but I couldn't be sure of that. My application status is "application received and will be asessed" since 8th Aug on immi account. I'm stress a bit as I don't know whether I can get an aproval before visa expires. Any experience ?


----------



## baloch1991

lukkipapaw said:


> Hey Baloch, almost in the same timeline as you. My application was lodged 27 July. More info requested 9 Aug. Provided 29 Aug. No visa yet. Let me know how it goes for you.
> 
> Thanks


Did they approve your nomination when they requested for additional information?


----------



## lukkipapaw

baloch1991 said:


> Did they approve your nomination when they requested for additional information?


It does not say. Where will I see that?


----------



## baloch1991

lukkipapaw said:


> It does not say. Where will I see that?


I dont know where it shows up, I was informed by my migration agent.

I believe nomination approval is sent to the sponsoring company.

Perhaps someone else would be able to confirm this.


----------



## jeffshankar

neenu sebastian said:


> Hi,
> 
> some please tell me how long it will take to approve the nomination for 457 visa once DIBP requested for additional documents?
> I have submitted my visa on 9,May 2017 and my employer submitted the nomination on 3,May 2017.On 29 May 2017 DIBP contacted my employer and requested additional documents regarding evidence of my offer letter and PD.since then as per my employer conveyed that the nomination status is Assessment in progress.Does anyone know how long it takesfor the approval and grant of visa.PLease
> 
> Thank you


It will take approx 6 months..


----------



## jeffshankar

Ponty said:


> Hi mates [email protected] is a invalid i'd, I tried alot to send my details to the IDBI but msg was failed so many times. Somebody can help application submitted on 28th February 2017


Did you receive your VISA?


----------



## jeffshankar

Km16 said:


> The application which was lodged on may 26 is finalised. Anybody knows any such updates.keep it posted here.Thanks !!


It will take approx. min. 6 months to process the application.


----------



## kuldeepshah

It would be great if anybody got their visa granted recently. It helps to identify which months application they are processing currently.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lukkipapaw

I saw this in an article:

The 457 program experienced major changes in April 2017 when the government announced its abolition from March 2018. However, another round of changes were made on 1 July 2017, including a further overhaul of eligible occupations, major changes to the 'caveat' system, minor amendments to the English requirements, skills assessments and implementation of a new sponsor accreditation framework.

Implementation of the changes appears to be causing major delays in processing. Timeframes have increased to 4 months for 75 percent of applications and 9 months for 90 per cent of applications. Longer delays appear to be related to the processing of nominations for caveated occupations.


----------



## spakajewia

jeffshankar said:


> It will take approx. min. 6 months to process the application.


Jeff -- why do you state six months? Is that due to the processing times on the Immigration Dept's website?


----------



## bizzle

Hi guys, Could someone please tell the current proccessing date?


----------



## AntipStacey

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/457-

This is where to look.


----------



## manmohanmakkar

I believe there is a backlog but now they are clearing it fast. Some applications subject to caveats are taking longer regardless of their lodgement dates are before new rules (that was 18 Apr 2017). If you are an employer and need the applicant urgently then send the priority request with appropriate reasoning and evidence. You will get a reply in a week time.


----------



## bizzle

Thanks but I mean the date from automated response email:
The last that I saw here was: 
"The network is processing applications lodged from 11 May 2017" updated on 23rd Aug.

Does someone know the current processing date?


----------



## Km16

Your receipt of this automated response confirms that we have received your email.

This automated response contains answers to our most frequently asked questions. If this automated response addresses your question, you will NOT receive a further email.

The network is processing applications lodged from 19 June 2017


----------



## Saron

Has anyone got 457 visa recently?


----------



## Stefrom

Km16 said:


> Your receipt of this automated response confirms that we have received your email.
> 
> This automated response contains answers to our most frequently asked questions. If this automated response addresses your question, you will NOT receive a further email.
> 
> The network is processing applications lodged from 19 June 2017


Hi all !

When did you send this message ? When was the update ? 
Got our application lodged on the 30th of June hope it's not going to last much longer .. fingers crossed for every one !


----------



## Samy1

Got nomination approval on 3rd June 2017. Applied for 457 visa on 6th June. The medical was submitted upon request by the CO on the 12 July. Until now no news from the DIBP. My agent told me that it will take between 3-6 months for the visa to be finalised. If truely they are processing 19th of June, I would have received mine by now. Automated response does not reflect their actual position.


----------



## Saron

Samy1 said:


> Got nomination approval on 3rd June 2017. Applied for 457 visa on 6th June. The medical was submitted upon request by the CO on the 12 July. Until now no news from the DIBP. My agent told me that it will take between 3-6 months for the visa to be finalised. If truely they are processing 19th of June, I would have received mine by now. Automated response does not reflect their actual position.


Which occupation did you apply and when did you apply your nomination?


----------



## Samy1

The company applied for nomination on 3rd May 2017 through the same agent and it was approved on 3rd June. Approved exactly one month.
Occupation is Dental Technician.


----------



## Saron

processing time increase to 10 month for 457 visa. Instead for decreasing it is increasing every month.


----------



## manjureddy42

*My 457 Application resubmitted*

Hi All,

Please share if anyone experienced same.

My agent submitted my application Feb 26th and medicals completed on 8th March.

But yesterday my agent submitted new application saying we need to upgrade to new forms which contains your stay and address for last 16 years. and this new application got new TRN number.

I am in confusion whether processing time will take as per new application or based on my previous application. In my new application status is showing submitted but last status as Assessment in Progress.

My agent is not giving proper information.

Please let me know if any one came across this situation. sometimes i am afraid of scams as well


----------



## Samy1

They are increasing the processing time intertionally to deter employers from employing foreign workers. It is unimaginable that employers as well as employees has to wait for 10 good months. There is no rational for this kind of action. We have no choice but to wait.


----------



## lukkipapaw

Saron said:


> processing time increase to 10 month for 457 visa. Instead for decreasing it is increasing every month.


This is just indicative. I would like to think that those who got their visas last month waited 5 to 10 months.

Still hopeful we get ours sooner!


----------



## richplatt

Updated processing times are available:
Global visa processing times
75 per cent of applications processed in 5 months
90 per cent of applications processed in 10 months
Last updated 18 September 2017 (for month ending 31 August 2017)

The auto response from emailing the 457 address states that they are processing applications submitted on 19th June. 
23rd Aug update said 11th May
16th Sep update said 19th June. 
So they are slowly hitting the backlog.

You have to assume the published processing time is how long it would take if you submitted today. However the auto response mentions you can not inquire about your current processing time if this time period has not elapsed.

Some forum posts are a bit conflicting. For a 457 visa you have to have a company sponsor. The company will have to "submit" an application to become an approved company. Then you will have your own application.

*When posting an update, please include all the information! *
Company Approved: 2015
Application Submitted: 23rd July 2017
Assigned Case Officer: Not yet! 
More Information requested: 
Medical: Nope
Police Checks: Included with original application 
De Facto Partner/ Children: My Partner (girlfriend).
Status in Immi Portal: Received


----------



## Saron

Nomination Applied: 2nd Feb
Additional Document Submitted: March 23
Visa application applied: March 22
Nomination Status: Assessment in progress
Visa application : Received

Had followed up with immigration on August 28 and they said they will give u decision soon and still no sign of any update................


----------



## pranaydiwate

*visa granted*



javeshai said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have been going through this forum since a couple of weeks after my 457 application has been lodged reading all of your replies and messages to this thread.
> 
> Finally, I got my golden email today for my 457 visa grant.
> 
> Below are my timelines:
> 
> Date of application and nomination lodged: 1st may 2017
> Date of medical done: 9th May 2017
> Date of visa grant: 25th May 2017
> 
> I want all of you to believe in yourself, stay calm, your patience will be rewarded soon. Good luck with your appilcation.


hi,
just anted to know what is your profession and which consultant processed your application


----------



## pranaydiwate

richplatt said:


> Updated processing times are available:
> Global visa processing times
> 75 per cent of applications processed in 5 months
> 90 per cent of applications processed in 10 months
> Last updated 18 September 2017 (for month ending 31 August 2017)
> 
> The auto response from emailing the 457 address states that they are processing applications submitted on 19th June.
> 23rd Aug update said 11th May
> 16th Sep update said 19th June.
> So they are slowly hitting the backlog.
> 
> You have to assume the published processing time is how long it would take if you submitted today. However the auto response mentions you can not inquire about your current processing time if this time period has not elapsed.
> 
> Some forum posts are a bit conflicting. For a 457 visa you have to have a company sponsor. The company will have to "submit" an application to become an approved company. Then you will have your own application.
> 
> *When posting an update, please include all the information! *
> Company Approved: 2015
> Application Submitted: 23rd July 2017
> Assigned Case Officer: Not yet!
> More Information requested:
> Medical: Nope
> Police Checks: Included with original application
> De Facto Partner/ Children: My Partner (girlfriend).
> Status in Immi Portal: Received


hi,
just wanted to know how you can get "The auto response from emailing the 457 " ? 
also where to check for the status of application on ImmiPortal ?

Regards,
Pranay


----------



## pranaydiwate

Saron said:


> Nomination Applied: 2nd Feb
> Additional Document Submitted: March 23
> Visa application applied: March 22
> Nomination Status: Assessment in progress
> Visa application : Received
> 
> Had followed up with immigration on August 28 and they said they will give u decision soon and still no sign of any update................


Hi,

How to follow up with immigration dept. on your visa application


----------



## pranaydiwate

Km16 said:


> Your receipt of this automated response confirms that we have received your email.
> 
> This automated response contains answers to our most frequently asked questions. If this automated response addresses your question, you will NOT receive a further email.
> 
> The network is processing applications lodged from 19 June 2017


Hi,

where to send the mail to get the above mentioned information and what should details to be included in the mail while enquiring?


----------



## richplatt

Sorry, I can not post links to the email as a new forum member. It is on a previous post by someone.

You should have created an ImmiAccount. It is on the main Australian Government border immigration page. My company is sponsoring me and when I setup the account they associated it to their account.


----------



## lukkipapaw

richplatt said:


> 23rd Aug update said 11th May
> 16th Sep update said 19th June.
> So they are slowly hitting the backlog.


At this rate, they would only be able to catch up by February 2018. And I haven't even factored in the weekends. Really hope they act faster. Cheers!


----------



## AntipStacey

lukkipapaw said:


> At this rate, they would only be able to catch up by February 2018. And I haven't even factored in the weekends. Really hope they act faster. Cheers!


Me too! I applied 18th April - I have had the company nomination approved. They asked for more info on the job application that we provided in May and my Lawyer said that they still havent allocated a CO and she assumed that they would do the job and company application together but clearly havent. My nomination has been received, which means that they have seen it and do not require any further info.

My lawyer still has March applications pending and said that immigration are being very very quiet....


----------



## fromdenmark

*Since April*

Hello all,

I registered to give some info about my process as other's contributions have helped me a lot when trying to deal with the long waiting time of getting my 457 visa approved.

I am a software developer from Denmark and the migration agent lodged the company's nomination application and my application in the beginning of April. My wife made her health check as requested in the beginning of July. We have been waiting since then, neither the migration agent nor I have heard anything since then from the department of immigration.

I wrote to [email protected] and got an automatic reply on the 10 of September with the statement below. Not sure what it means as that is more than a month later than the date our migration agent lodged my visa application.

"The network is processing applications lodged from 11 May 2017"

I would like to know from where members get their information when writing that applications go to the end of a queue once further documents are requested? This sounds not only weird and stupid (if it really works that way), but also wrong since some get their visas approved just days after providing additional documents.

I would also ask anyone posting waiting times without specifications not do so as it is quite disrespectful for anyone still waiting. It is one thing to write that you are guessing or assuming, it is another thing to deliberately give someone false information.

The official waiting times from the department of immigration are 5 to 10 months, those who write 6 months specifically are lying as there is no official page stating that.


----------



## youngcholo

AntipStacey said:


> I know its very frustrating when you think you are close to the max timeframe and they change it to more - its clearly to save their own back so that if so many applications do go over the timeframe then it avoids complaints...Thats my theory anyway?!
> 
> I applied April and they asked for more docs about 3 weeks later, just got news from my boss that the company part has been approved 10th August so still have the occupation nomination and personal one to go. Does anyone know if its just the one CO that deals with all the applications? I hope I am close - surely they cant just pick up part of an application then leave it?


G'day AntipStacey. My company's sponsorship got approved the same date as yours 10th of August, have you got any updates on your nomination?

Kind regards


----------



## AntipStacey

youngcholo said:


> G'day AntipStacey. My company's sponsorship got approved the same date as yours 10th of August, have you got any updates on your nomination?
> 
> Kind regards


Hey!

Nope nothing at all...How about you? When did you initially apply and were you asked for any further info?


----------



## Stefrom

Hi all ! 

Does anyone who applied in June got their visa granted? 

Thanks


----------



## Lou2k13

I am currently waiting for a decision on my 457 since 13 january 2017. My company was asked to give additional docs on 5th march..we sent additional documents on 27th march. 
The business was approved on the 28th june. Since then i have had no contact from immigration. I am wondering is there anyone else awaiting a decision on a 457 since January.


----------



## youngcholo

AntipStacey said:


> Hey!
> 
> Nope nothing at all...How about you? When did you initially apply and were you asked for any further info?


We lodge our application 21st March, Immigration got back asking additional documents for the company, for my medical exam and a copy of my passport last week of April. We provided everything around the 2nd week of May.

Company sponsorship got approved 10th of August.

I'm currently on shore, the company that's sponsoring me got me a business visa last January for 3 months and then they decided to offer me a permanent job here, at the moment I'm on bridging visa waiting for the 457.

Been waiting for 6 months already since we lodged the application.


----------



## Samy1

Praise the Lord.
My 457 visa has been approved today. Just believe and trust God for yours.
Nomination lodge on 3rd May 2017 and approved on 3rd June. 
Visa application lodged on 6th June and approved on 20th September.


----------



## lukkipapaw

Samy1 said:


> Praise the Lord.
> My 457 visa has been approved today. Just believe and trust God for yours.
> Nomination lodge on 3rd May 2017 and approved on 3rd June.
> Visa application lodged on 6th June and approved on 20th September.


Congrats! May we know your occupation? Thanks and good luck!


----------



## AntipStacey

Samy1 said:


> Praise the Lord.
> My 457 visa has been approved today. Just believe and trust God for yours.
> Nomination lodge on 3rd May 2017 and approved on 3rd June.
> Visa application lodged on 6th June and approved on 20th September.


Congratulations!!!! Enjoy Australia


----------



## Saron

congratulation. What was your occupation for the visa?


----------



## Samy1

My occupation is Dental Technician. It was exactly four days after my agent sent a reminder letter to the DIBP that I received the approval letter both for myself, my wife and two children. Please dont loose hope. It will surely come.


----------



## rab7816

Hey, may I know your application details? How's the status??


----------



## Ponty

Hi mates I very very happy to inform you all that my visa granted today hurrreyyyy,


----------



## Helples

Congrats..


----------



## Helples

My nomination and 457 visa application lodged on 23 march. its almost 6 months now. Still waiting.
Just hope I will get response in the upcoming days.
Wait is really frustrating.


----------



## Saron

Ponty said:


> Hi mates I very very happy to inform you all that my visa granted today hurrreyyyy,


what was your occupation please and how long does it take time to get your visa?


----------



## Lou2k13

Saron said:


> Ponty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mates I very very happy to inform you all that my visa granted today hurrreyyyy,
> 
> 
> 
> what was your occupation please and how long does it take time to get your visa?
Click to expand...

Ponty were you asked for anymore information? Im waiting since january.. u are givng me some hope?


----------



## rab7816

lukkipapaw said:


> Hey man, also from the PH. Hope you can let me know how things are going for you regarding your visa. I'm also waiting for mine.


Hey, may I know you application details? How was your visa application status?


----------



## Ponty

I am a chef, nothing was asked and it took 7 months after application submission


----------



## Lou2k13

Ponty said:


> I am a chef, nothing was asked and it took 7 months after application submission


Thanks for replying ponty

Its good to know they are looking at applicatons from feb...hopefully they will get to mine soon? 
best of luck


----------



## lukkipapaw

rab7816 said:


> Hey, may I know you application details? How was your visa application status?


Here are the details:
Medical - July 12
Lodged application - July 27
More info requested - August 9
Submitted additional info - August 29

Still waiting for my visa. What's your status?


----------



## aspirecorner

Hi Everyone !

Nomination approved - November,2016
Visa Applied - November,2016
Case Officer assigned- January,2017
Medical and additional information supplied - January,2017
Caveat Occupation
Since then no further information or querry. It only says " Assessment in Progress". In between I had also sent them a mail about my application status but received an auto generated reply that it will be processed soon.

Can anyone tell whether nominations are valid for one year only ? Or should I lodge further querry about by application status ?

Regards


----------



## Saron

which occupation and did you applied onshore or offshore?


----------



## Saron

aspirecorner said:


> Hi Everyone !
> 
> Nomination approved - November,2016
> Visa Applied - November,2016
> Case Officer assigned- January,2017
> Medical and additional information supplied - January,2017
> Caveat Occupation
> Since then no further information or querry. It only says " Assessment in Progress". In between I had also sent them a mail about my application status but received an auto generated reply that it will be processed soon.
> 
> Can anyone tell whether nominations are valid for one year only ? Or should I lodge further querry about by application status ?
> 
> Regards


which occupation and did you applied onshore or offshore?


----------



## rab7816

lukkipapaw said:


> rab7816 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, may I know you application details? How was your visa application status?
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the details:
> Medical - July 12
> Lodged application - July 27
> More info requested - August 9
> Submitted additional info - August 29
> 
> Still waiting for my visa. What's your status?
Click to expand...

Mine was:

Lodged application - Aug.20,2017
medical - 1 week after lodgement
Status- still Recieved

How did they ask for additional docs? Thru yahoo mail or thru your immi account??

Do you have fb acct Sir?


----------



## lucka

We lodged our application on Aug 10 2017. With already approved employer. No nomination needed. I wrote to [email protected] today with automatic reply: The network is processing applications lodged from 20 June 2017. There is also note in the subject of email : Thank you for contacting 457 - please read this automated response (UPDATED ON 15 September 2017). You saying you received your reply on Sep. 10 but when was it updated? Can you see it in you email subject. Apparently they updating it regularly. Just wondering how often.
Good luck with your process.
Thanks.


----------



## Saron

has anyone got 457 visa recently?


----------



## niteshgupta120

Hi All,

Just an update. DIBP is currently processing Visa's logged on 20th June 2017. This info is as per the automated email reply I sent to 457 @ border . gov . au SO I believe we have to expect a waiting time of 3.5 months for an processing ready application and even more for application with further requirements. SO all the best.



Nomination: 15th August 2017
Apllication Logged (Will Medical & PCC) : 15th August 2017
Visa Granted:


----------



## Saron

niteshgupta120 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just an update. DIBP is currently processing Visa's logged on 20th June 2017. This info is as per the automated email reply I sent to 457 @ border . gov . au SO I believe we have to expect a waiting time of 3.5 months for an processing ready application and even more for application with further requirements. SO all the best.
> 
> Nomination: 15th August 2017
> Apllication Logged (Will Medical & PCC) : 15th August 2017
> Visa Granted:


If the DIBP is processing 20th June 2017 application then why my application is still assessment in progress which is lodge in March 22. 
I don't know how they process the application and why there processing time increase every month?


----------



## richplatt

Has the company sponsoring you been approved?


----------



## manjureddy42

madhav said:


> what is ur occupation manoj


261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER..

Did you applied new application again for new forms?

Regards,
Manjunath


----------



## niteshgupta120

Hi Saron were you asked to submit anymore info so far??



Saron said:


> niteshgupta120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just an update. DIBP is currently processing Visa's logged on 20th June 2017. This info is as per the automated email reply I sent to 457 @ border . gov . au SO I believe we have to expect a waiting time of 3.5 months for an processing ready application and even more for application with further requirements. SO all the best.
> 
> Nomination: 15th August 2017
> Apllication Logged (Will Medical & PCC) : 15th August 2017
> Visa Granted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the DIBP is processing 20th June 2017 application then why my application is still assessment in progress which is lodge in March 22.
> I don't know how they process the application and why there processing time increase every month?
Click to expand...


----------



## lucka

niteshgupta120 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just an update. DIBP is currently processing Visa's logged on 20th June 2017. This info is as per the automated email reply I sent to 457 @ border . gov . au SO I believe we have to expect a waiting time of 3.5 months for an processing ready application and even more for application with further requirements. SO all the best.
> 
> Nomination: 15th August 2017
> Apllication Logged (Will Medical & PCC) : 15th August 2017
> Visa Granted:


We lodged application on August 10, 2017 with already approved sponsor. Wrote email to [email protected] border.gov.au as well with the same answer: they working on applications from June 20th 2017. But it also says it is an update from September 15, 2017. Just wondering how often they update automated responses.

ALL the BEST!
Cheers!


----------



## richplatt

457 email auto response:

23rd Aug update said 11th May.
15th Sep update said 20th June. 

So in the three weeks between updates (23rd Aug - 15th Sept) they managed to start processing just over 5 weeks of applications.


----------



## Saron

niteshgupta120 said:


> Hi Saron were you asked to submit anymore info so far??


yes and i already submitted my additional document in March 23.
i email them they said my additional document have been received and they will give me decision soon but its been 6 month already. I don't know how long i have to wait.


----------



## lukkipapaw

Saron said:


> yes and i already submitted my additional document in March 23.
> i email them they said my additional document have been received and they will give me decision soon but its been 6 month already. I don't know how long i have to wait.


Hi Saron, were you able to ask your migration agent about where you are?


----------



## richplatt

My company are looking at other options to get me to Australia quicker. My application was submitted on 24th July and I've not heard anything back yet. 

Looking at a Working Holiday visa (subclass 417). Current processing times are:
75 per cent of applications processed in 15 days
90 per cent of applications processed in 26 days

So I could hopefully get this in a couple of weeks and then fly to Australia. Work for my company and then when my 457 is approved it means that takes priority. 

Anyone else looked at doing this?


----------



## ganeshindia

Hello All,

i following this forum since 1 month, need some clarity on what will be approximate time for my visa processing.

Profession : Software Engineer
457 Nomination + 457 Visa Lodged : 29 July 2017
Medical : 30th July 
Application submitted with Business approved Sponsors only 

No update from DIBP 

Asked my immigration agent he says approximate processing time is 4 months. So what you guys think what will be the processing time in my case


----------



## lukkipapaw

ganeshindia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i following this forum since 1 month, need some clarity on what will be approximate time for my visa processing.
> 
> Profession : Software Engineer
> 457 Nomination + 457 Visa Lodged : 29 July 2017
> Medical : 30th July
> Application submitted with Business approved Sponsors only
> 
> No update from DIBP
> 
> Asked my immigration agent he says approximate processing time is 4 months. So what you guys think what will be the processing time in my case
> 
> Thanks
> Gajanan Hiroji


Hi Gajanan, what's the current status of your application in IMMIAccount?


----------



## ganeshindia

lukkipapaw said:


> Hi Ganesh, what's the current status of your application in IMMIAccount?


Not sure what is the status of my application.
But my Immigration agent says we have submitted everything and Medical also got clear now its everything will be with DIBP.


----------



## baloch1991

I have just checked, DIBP network is now processing applications lodged from 23rd June, this was updated today on 26th September.

This pace is very disappointing, they have processed only 3 days of backlog in last 11 days.


----------



## Stefrom

baloch1991 said:


> I have just checked, DIBP network is now processing applications lodged from 23rd June, this was updated today on 26th September.
> 
> This pace is very disappointing, they have processed only 3 days of backlog in last 11 days.


Oh waw..
I agree with you this is very disappointing as last month they were processing 10 days of backlog in 5 days .. 
still have to wait it's terrible


----------



## lucka

So it`s look like like their pace of processing is irregular. Hard to figure out how long we will wait. 
Need lot`s of patience. Not easy though!


----------



## TODDMR

Hey,

Just wanted to throw my two cents in as i've been following this forum for a while trying to look for positive news.

Visa Submitted: 3rd May 17
Additional Info: 11th May 17
Assessment In Progress since around June and no medicals have been required.
The role falls under the category of 'Urban Planner'

Unfortunately i've not heard anything since we've submitted all of our information. It looks as though there's no formaility to when and who is processed at what time. Having your life put on hold for months on end really isn't the most ideal of situations and in no way is it helpful to the employers who require the workforce. My company have now submitted a request to speed up the process and be placed in a priority queue, although with how long it's taken so far I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## lucka

TODDMR said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wanted to throw my two cents in as i've been following this forum for a while trying to look for positive news.
> 
> Visa Submitted: 3rd May 17
> Additional Info: 11th May 17
> Assessment In Progress since around June and no medicals have been required.
> The role falls under the category of 'Urban Planner'
> 
> Unfortunately i've not heard anything since we've submitted all of our information. It looks as though there's no formaility to when and who is processed at what time. Having your life put on hold for months on end really isn't the most ideal of situations and in no way is it helpful to the employers who require the workforce. My company have now submitted a request to speed up the process and be placed in a priority queue, although with how long it's taken so far I won't be holding my breath.


Was your employer already approved as a sponsor?


----------



## TODDMR

lucka said:


> Was your employer already approved as a sponsor?


Yes they were.


----------



## karthikk31

There has been a sudden increase in number of applications from mid June to end of June 2017. Hence, the slow pace.


----------



## richplatt

457 email auto response:

23rd Aug update processing applications submitted 11th May.
15th Sep update processing applications submitted 20th June. 
26th Sep update processing applications submitted 23rd June


----------



## JasonDylan

Just wondering what part does the visa processing start. Is it after lodging the visa, sponsorship approval, submitting the documents, medicals or after nomination approval? TIA


----------



## esra

richplatt said:


> 457 email auto response:
> 
> 23rd Aug update processing applications submitted 11th May.
> 15th Sep update processing applications submitted 20th June.
> 26th Sep update processing applications submitted 23rd June


Actually I sent an email to them on 25 Sept and got an auto reply as processing from 20th June.


----------



## Stefrom

Hi all 
When you guys send an email to 457visa does they use to reply to you? And what do you really ask them as I think it's always about processing time right ? And does it chance anything when you email them ? 
Thanks


----------



## lucka

esra said:


> Actually I sent an email to them on 25 Sept and got an auto reply as processing from 20th June.


Yes and that email also says it is an update from Sep 15:

Thank you for contacting 457 - please read this automated response (UPDATED ON 15 September 2017)


----------



## bulsey86

Hi All

New to the Forum. Currently on a 417 Work & Holiday Visa. The company I work for are sponsoring me. My 457 application was submitted on 6th September, and status is currently sitting at 'Received' - this is to be expected, given the current processing times.

6th September: Application submitted
6th September: Bridging Visa Granted
6th Setpember: 1445 - Permission to work longer than six months with an employer approved.

I'll provide updates on my application as and when I get a notification.

(I work in IT - Infrastructure support)


----------



## bizzle

I am not sure but what I think is that 3 parts of 457 visa(sponsorship, nomination, application) has different processing dates. 

When you contact them you need to fill a form which includes "application number" field that is different for sponsorship, nomination, application. And they respont about the specific application processing date(sponsorship or nomination or application).

So looks like here is a mix of those dates.


----------



## richplatt

JasonDylan said:


> Just wondering what part does the visa processing start. Is it after lodging the visa, sponsorship approval, submitting the documents, medicals or after nomination approval? TIA


I'm not sure what exactly you are asking. They can't start processing until you have applied...

Generally, it appears they won't start looking at your application until:
Company sponsoring you has been approved. 
You have been nominated.
Documents submitted.

Once you have the "Received" status in Immi portal you are on the list to be looked at. You will then get assigned a CO (Case Officer) who will review what you have submitted. They may request more evidence or documents. If all this is good they may ask you to go for a medical. Then once uploaded, approval has come through for people after a week.

The main wait if to get assigned a case officer once you have submitted your application. I've been waiting 2 months so far for someone just to look at my application...


----------



## Stefrom

Hey .
Application and nomination submitted same day : 30th of June 2017 
Companie was already an accredited sponsor.
Nomination hasn't been approved yet it's now 3 months.
Does any one knows what could be the reasons for this delay ? 
Thanks


----------



## richplatt

Stefrom said:


> Hey .
> Application and nomination submitted same day : 30th of June 2017
> Companie was already an accredited sponsor.
> Nomination hasn't been approved yet it's now 3 months.
> Does any one knows what could be the reasons for this delay ?
> Thanks


Big backlog. 
The auto-response published on 26th Sep states they are processing applications submitted 23rd June. You might get an update soon.

I submitted on 23rd July...


----------



## Stefrom

richplatt said:


> Big backlog.
> The auto-response published on 26th Sep states they are processing applications submitted 23rd June. You might get an update soon.
> 
> I submitted on 23rd July...


Yeah I know but they will not look at my application if my nomination hasn't been approved , no ?

23th of July , has you nomination been approved ?


----------



## richplatt

Stefrom said:


> Yeah I know but they will not look at my application if my nomination hasn't been approved , no ?
> 
> 23th of July , has you nomination been approved ?


I am not certain, but I think your company will "nominate" you in the Immi portal. Then you can add documents and supporting evidence to the "application".

In my company portal, both still say "Received".


----------



## JasonDylan

Anyone from June got their visa approved?


----------



## JasonDylan

richplatt said:


> I'm not sure what exactly you are asking. They can't start processing until you have applied...
> 
> Generally, it appears they won't start looking at your application until:
> Company sponsoring you has been approved.
> You have been nominated.
> Documents submitted.
> 
> Once you have the "Received" status in Immi portal you are on the list to be looked at. You will then get assigned a CO (Case Officer) who will review what you have submitted. They may request more evidence or documents. If all this is good they may ask you to go for a medical. Then once uploaded, approval has come through for people after a week.
> 
> The main wait if to get assigned a case officer once you have submitted your application. I've been waiting 2 months so far for someone just to look at my application...


Hi richplatt

How will you know in our end if a case officer is already assigned?

Thanks


----------



## lukkipapaw

JasonDylan said:


> Anyone from June got their visa approved?


Hey Jason, may we know the details of your application (dates, occupation and status)? Thanks!


----------



## Shivabala

*Current 457 processing time*

Hi All, I have been following this forum for quite some time. Wanna shed some light which might be useful for people waiting eagerly for their turn. My friend has got his visa today. His lodgment date was May 3rd 2017 and visa granted on September 30th. So it has taken almost 5 months for him. Mine was lodged on june 5th but dint get any news so far. Hoping to have some updates during end of 5 months for me as well. So people from India. I thing its gonna be 5 months for everyone for normal quota.


----------



## JasonDylan

The visa was lodge June and 20. I am a ultrasound technician. the status in immi account is still receive. I live in the Philippines a high risk country.


----------



## Stefrom

Shivabala said:


> Hi All, I have been following this forum for quite some time. Wanna shed some light which might be useful for people waiting eagerly for their turn. My friend has got his visa today. His lodgment date was May 3rd 2017 and visa granted on September 30th. So it has taken almost 5 months for him. Mine was lodged on june 5th but dint get any news so far. Hoping to have some updates during end of 5 months for me as well. So people from India. I thing its gonna be 5 months for everyone for normal quota.


Hi ! 
5 months is not so long it's still okay for you it's soon ! 
But visa granted 30th of September ? A Saturday ? Immi works on week end ?

Cheers and good luck for the wait


----------



## Shivabala

Hi, His company did everything on his behalf and information was shared to him on 30th saying his visa got approved, I think its friday then]


----------



## Shivabala

Hi, His company did everything on his behalf and information was shared to him on 30th saying his visa got approved, I think its friday then


----------



## Johnprince18

*457 Approval*

Hello Guys,

I'd like to update you on my process.

Lodge - June 29
Sponsor Approved - July 29
Onli Immi Status - RECEIVED - Sept 28
Nomination Job Approved - Sept 29
Employee Nomination Approved - Sept 29
Visa Granted - Sept 29

No additional documents. Status never changed from Received all of the sudden "Finalised"

Filipino, Marketing Consultant, Worked in SG previously.

Total of 3 months exactly , although in border.gov.au now says max 5 months.

Thank God! Have faith and be strong!


----------



## Stefrom

*E*



Johnprince18 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'd like to update you on my process.
> 
> Lodge - June 29
> Sponsor Approved - July 29
> Onli Immi Status - RECEIVED - Sept 28
> Nomination Job Approved - Sept 29
> Employee Nomination Approved - Sept 29
> Visa Granted - Sept 29
> 
> No additional documents. Status never changed from Received all of the sudden "Finalised"
> 
> Filipino, Marketing Consultant, Worked in SG previously.
> 
> Total of 3 months exactly , although in border.gov.au now says max 5 months.
> 
> Thank God! Have faith and be strong!


Hi !! 
Thank you for your update that gives me real hope ! 
As my nomination hasn't been approved since 30th of June , we've lodge everything on 30th of June so just 1 day after you . 
Hope we will have the same time line as you ! Wich would mean having our nomination and visa approved this week ! 
Finger crossed and thanks for the details! 
Enjoy Australia !


----------



## rab7816

Hi Sir,

I am from Philippines also. I lodged my application last Aug.20 as well as medical a week after. What are the documents you've attached? What's your real name Sir so that I can add you on FB.


----------



## AntipStacey

Stefrom said:


> Hi !!
> Thank you for your update that gives me real hope !
> As my nomination hasn't been approved since 30th of June , we've lodge everything on 30th of June so just 1 day after you .
> Hope we will have the same time line as you ! Wich would mean having our nomination and visa approved this week !
> Finger crossed and thanks for the details!
> Enjoy Australia !


Without being negative...I have been waiting since 18th April and nothing yet. The business application has been approved and that was over 2 months ago, since then nothing


----------



## Stefrom

AntipStacey said:


> Without being negative...I have been waiting since 18th April and nothing yet. The business application has been approved and that was over 2 months ago, since then nothing


April is a long time ago .. have you think about asking for the priority processing ? Have you lodge the application by your self or with a MA ?


----------



## AntipStacey

Stefrom said:


> April is a long time ago .. have you think about asking for the priority processing ? Have you lodge the application by your self or with a MA ?


Yeah and they didnt approve the priority. I have an MA - the time frame is up to 10 months so not really got a leg to stand on.

I know that when they do ask for more info - which they did, it puts you back to the bottom of the pile to be allocated to a CO again. Patience is running pretty thin....


----------



## Stefrom

AntipStacey said:


> Yeah and they didnt approve the priority. I have an MA - the time frame is up to 10 months so not really got a leg to stand on.
> 
> I know that when they do ask for more info - which they did, it puts you back to the bottom of the pile to be allocated to a CO again. Patience is running pretty thin....


Oh ! Do you have any idea for the reasons given by your MA for the priority ? 
Okay now I understand why it's taking so long :/
I understand it's really hard to wait , why don't you call them ? Don't know if it would change anything :/


----------



## aspirecorner

*Hi!*

It is for Cafe Manager and I'm offshore.


----------



## AntipStacey

Stefrom said:


> Oh ! Do you have any idea for the reasons given by your MA for the priority ?
> Okay now I understand why it's taking so long :/
> I understand it's really hard to wait , why don't you call them ? Don't know if it would change anything :/


Because the company can still work whilst I am waiting, there is no real need to be prioritised.

No point - they just tell you its within the timeframe basically! I will defo update when i hear anything


----------



## wrussell

> the company can still work whilst I am waiting,


*In that case you might not be necessary for the conduct of thew business.
If you have a registered migrationn agent acting for you, stay out of it.
*


----------



## AntipStacey

wrussell said:


> *In that case you might not be necessary for the conduct of thew business.
> If you have a registered migrationn agent acting for you, stay out of it.
> *


That wasnt the actual response i got back its just what I assumed


----------



## baloch1991

*Current Processing*

Updated on 3rd October, 2017.

Network is processing applications lodged from 28th June, 2017.

I think once we are past 1st July, the pace would be higher as there were a huge number of applications lodged just before 1st July reforms.


----------



## niteshgupta120

Johnprince18 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'd like to update you on my process.
> 
> Lodge - June 29
> Sponsor Approved - July 29
> Onli Immi Status - RECEIVED - Sept 28
> Nomination Job Approved - Sept 29
> Employee Nomination Approved - Sept 29
> Visa Granted - Sept 29
> 
> No additional documents. Status never changed from Received all of the sudden "Finalised"
> 
> Filipino, Marketing Consultant, Worked in SG previously.
> 
> Total of 3 months exactly , although in border.gov.au now says max 5 months.
> 
> Thank God! Have faith and be strong!


As per Auto reply from [email protected]



> ** PLEASE READ **
> 
> Your receipt of this automated response confirms that we have received your email.
> 
> This automated response contains answers to our most frequently asked questions. If this automated response addresses your question, you will NOT receive a further email.
> 
> The network is processing applications lodged from 28 June 2017


So i am bit skeptical on your post anyways congratulations


----------



## richplatt

457 email auto response:

23rd Aug update processing applications submitted 11th May.
15th Sep update processing applications submitted 20th June. 
26th Sep update processing applications submitted 23rd June.
3rd Oct update processing applications submitted 28th June.


----------



## Saron

anybody onshore got 457 visa recently?


----------



## esra

richplatt said:


> 457 email auto response:
> 
> 23rd Aug update processing applications submitted 11th May.
> 15th Sep update processing applications submitted 20th June.
> 26th Sep update processing applications submitted 23rd June.
> 3rd Oct update processing applications submitted 28th June.


So, they could review 48 days application in 41 days since 23rd Aug.


----------



## TODDMR

esra said:


> So, they could review 48 days application in 41 days since 23rd Aug.


I highly doubt it, we submitted our application on May 3rd and haven't heard anything. "Application Under Assessment" for a solid 5 months now!


----------



## richplatt

It's hard to gauge. It is completely on the amount of applications received. 
The only input we can guess from is the current processing time published each month.


----------



## esra

TODDMR said:


> I highly doubt it, we submitted our application on May 3rd and haven't heard anything. "Application Under Assessment" for a solid 5 months now!


it is torture really !


----------



## Stefrom

TODDMR said:


> I highly doubt it, we submitted our application on May 3rd and haven't heard anything. "Application Under Assessment" for a solid 5 months now!


Did they ask for more information to your application yet?


----------



## richplatt

My company need me in Australia. On their advice I have applied for: 
Working Holiday visa (subclass 417)
This will hopefully come through in a 1-3 weeks and means I can work immediately. 

Once my Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) is approved, it will take over the 417 visa. 
My 457 was submitted on 23rd July, so it could still take a few months. 

Has anyone else considered this?


----------



## TODDMR

Stefrom said:


> Did they ask for more information to your application yet?


All they asked for was details regarding insurance and this was sent to them no more than two weeks after the initial submission. Since then its just been a waiting game.


----------



## TODDMR

richplatt said:


> My company need me in Australia. On their advice I have applied for:
> Working Holiday visa (subclass 417)
> This will hopefully come through in a 1-3 weeks and means I can work immediately.
> 
> Once my Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) is approved, it will take over the 417 visa.
> My 457 was submitted on 23rd July, so it could still take a few months.
> 
> Has anyone else considered this?


I would have done but my partner has already used one before which is why we opted for the sponsorship route. Have you checked to make sure it won't have any effect on the outcome of the 457? There are other temporary short term visas that you can look at which can last up to a few months apparently.


----------



## richplatt

The restrictions are a bit stricter. 
Fortunately both me and my partner were eligible. 
My company lawyers advised me to apply as it should have no effect on the 457. 
Hopefully it will come soon shortly as I submitted a week ago.


----------



## AntipStacey

TODDMR said:


> All they asked for was details regarding insurance and this was sent to them no more than two weeks after the initial submission. Since then its just been a waiting game.


Sounds like we are quite similar - Applied in April got asked for more info in May I think and just waiting. We apparently get put back in the pile to be allocated to a case officer again...


----------



## PK-India

Some info regarding my Application.

Company: Approved Sponsor
Nomination lodge date : 14th July
457 visa application date: 17th July
Current status for nomination : "Received"
Current status for 457 : "Received"
Occupation : Engineering Professional (NEC)

--> Medical examination, police clearance etc. done before applying the visa.
--> Applied as a primary applicant with 2 dependents.
--> No intimation from the department until today, not even asked for any further docs.(2.5 months)

and, one strange info in my immiaccount noticed. --> for both the dependents the Health assessment shows *"Health clearance provided - no action required - (HAP-ID*)". But for the primary applicant (myself) Health assessment shows *"Required examinations not yet determined"* . We did the health assessment together and mentioned the HAP-ID in the application. Is it common that the message will appear until the CO takes this application?

and thank you all for the valuable info shared here.


----------



## jazzmahi

Sounds similar to my application:

Company: Approved Sponsor
457 visa application date:* 19th Jun*
Current status for 457: *"Received"*

Health assessment shows as *Submitted* - "Health clearance provided - no action required - (HAP-ID)" for myself and dependents


----------



## PK-India

jazzmahi said:


> Sounds similar to my application:
> 
> Company: Approved Sponsor
> 457 visa application date:* 19th Jun*
> Current status for 457: *"Received"*
> 
> Health assessment shows as *Submitted* - "Health clearance provided - no action required - (HAP-ID)" for myself and dependents


okkay..!! let me make it clear... under health examinations section it shows - *"Health clearance provided - no action required" * - For all three of us (myself +2 dependents)
but under 457 visa application section it shows - *"Health assessment shows "Required examinations not yet determined" * - only for me.

can you please check the message displaying at visa application part?

thank you.


----------



## lukkipapaw

PK-India said:


> for me it shows - Health assessment shows "Required examinations not yet determined" - don't know why this is showing like this.


Can you try checking this link to see if you need to do further medical tests?

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## EnggTech

ganeshindia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> i following this forum since 1 month, need some clarity on what will be approximate time for my visa processing.
> 
> Profession : Software Engineer
> 457 Nomination + 457 Visa Lodged : 29 July 2017
> Medical : 30th July
> Application submitted with Business approved Sponsors only
> 
> No update from DIBP
> 
> Asked my immigration agent he says approximate processing time is 4 months. So what you guys think what will be the processing time in my case


Are you able to track your Visa Status. My company also processed everything. I was told they have filed for Nomination in the 1st week of June. Nomination still not approved. Once nomination is approved they are saying they will lodge visa application. Not sure what's the case here.


----------



## EnggTech

Do Visa Authorities issue any Registration) Reference no etc. for applications which are filed for Nomination so that we can track.

Note: I was told by company Application for Visa will be lodged only after Nomination is approved.

Any experienced person here who could shed some light what might be happening and also regarding if any reg/ ref no issued for applications lodged for nomination?


Thanks in Advance


----------



## niteshgupta120

EnggTech said:


> Do Visa Authorities issue any Registration) Reference no etc. for applications which are filed for Nomination so that we can track.
> 
> Note: I was told by company Application for Visa will be lodged only after Nomination is approved.
> 
> Any experienced person here who could shed some light what might be happening and also regarding if any reg/ ref no issued for applications lodged for nomination?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


First of all it is applicant choice to 
- either first submit application for Nomination & then for Visa
- Or Submit both of them in together & wait for approval on both

Every time you lodge an application be it Nomination or Visa you receive a TRN i.e. Transaction Reference Number which you can track via the Immiaccount that you create or use to apply for VISA/NOMINATION.

So you can ask for a TRN number from your organization and then call DIBP for the status & if your organization does not give you the reference number that means they have not yet applied for Nomination/Visa.

I hope this helps


----------



## niteshgupta120

jazzmahi said:


> Sounds similar to my application:
> 
> Company: Approved Sponsor
> 457 visa application date:* 19th Jun*
> Current status for 457: *"Received"*
> 
> Health assessment shows as *Submitted* - "Health clearance provided - no action required - (HAP-ID)" for myself and dependents


Were you asked to submit any more info if yes then hard luck bro expect another 4-5 months before your visa gets processed because as per my observation if they come back to you asking for anymore info then your application is moved backed in the queue for processing.


----------



## EnggTech

niteshgupta120 said:


> EnggTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do Visa Authorities issue any Registration) Reference no etc. for applications which are filed for Nomination so that we can track.
> 
> Note: I was told by company Application for Visa will be lodged only after Nomination is approved.
> 
> Any experienced person here who could shed some light what might be happening and also regarding if any reg/ ref no issued for applications lodged for nomination?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> 
> 
> First of all it is applicant choice to
> - either first submit application for Nomination & then for Visa
> - Or Submit both of them in together & wait for approval on both
> 
> Every time you lodge an application be it Nomination or Visa you receive a TRN i.e. Transaction Reference Number which you can track via the Immiaccount that you create or use to apply for VISA/NOMINATION.
> 
> So you can ask for a TRN number from your organization and then call DIBP for the status & if your organization does not give you the reference number that means they have not yet applied for Nomination/Visa.
> 
> I hope this helps
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot. This information was very helpful.


----------



## bizzle

I am really worried about delays, my company lodged unsigned employment contract with the "Nomination application" and I think it can be a reason to ask additional information(signed employment contract). 

Could someone tell me does employment contract must be signed? 

My occupation is "Developer Programmer".


----------



## amil

Mania said:


> No problem more then happy to provide nothing for free, thanks for being so thankful for it!
> 
> For the record it's always useful to let us know where you got the information from, as it may after the reply you get likewise the amount of information.
> 
> In answer to the question does anyone know about it? Yes I do know about 457 processing times. Thanks for asking.


my two freinds file taken with in one month


----------



## EnggTech

bizzle said:


> I am really worried about delays, my company lodged unsigned employment contract with the "Nomination application" and I think it can be a reason to ask additional information(signed employment contract).
> 
> Could someone tell me does employment contract must be signed?
> 
> My occupation is "Developer Programmer".


I guess Yes. Without signing of employment contract how can one submit your Visa Applcation. In my case they did take signatures on employment contract.


----------



## niteshgupta120

Just an Update 

26th Sep - Application Processing for 23rd June
3rd Oct - Application Processing for 28th June
9th Oct - Application Processing for 29th June

There processing time seems to be really erratic hence it scares the shit out of me


----------



## PK-India

lukkipapaw said:


> Can you try checking this link to see if you need to do further medical tests?


Hi Lukki, thanks for sharing the link.

I can see that- the required medical examination is done and submitted to DIBP. if further examination is required, visa officer will contact directly...

the message is same for all three.


----------



## niteshgupta120

PK-India said:


> Hi Lukki, thanks for sharing the link.
> 
> I can see that- the required medical examination is done and submitted to DIBP. if further examination is required, visa officer will contact directly...
> 
> the message is same for all three.


I believe your application was lodged on 19th July, currently network is processing application for 29th June. The processing time has been erratic but I believe you should have some communication by en of this month.

All the best !!


----------



## PK-India

niteshgupta120 said:


> I believe your application was lodged on 19th July, currently network is processing application for 29th June. The processing time has been erratic but I believe you should have some communication by en of this month.
> 
> All the best !!


Thank you.. yes, it was on 17th July.. but the nomination is also not yet approved, which is submitted on 14th July. Is that common?? fingers crossed..!!


----------



## niteshgupta120

PK-India said:


> Thank you.. yes, it was on 17th July.. but the nomination is also not yet approved, which is submitted on 14th July. Is that common?? fingers crossed..!!


Yes, In general the practice is to process both i.e. Nomination & Visa together. Mine is the same case.

Nomination - 15th August
Visa - 15th August
Health & Pcc - 15th August


----------



## PK-India

niteshgupta120 said:


> Yes, In general the practice is to process both i.e. Nomination & Visa together. Mine is the same case.
> 
> Nomination - 15th August
> Visa - 15th August
> Health & Pcc - 15th August


Good luck..!


----------



## Stefrom

EnggTech said:


> I guess Yes. Without signing of employment contract how can one submit your Visa Applcation. In my case they did take signatures on employment contract.


Hi ! 
By reading this I actually didn't sign any contrat as well .. my companie is working with a migration agent , is it normal that they didn't ask us to sign it ? 
Processing 29th of June and we have our application on 30th of June

Thanks


----------



## EnggTech

Stefrom said:


> Hi !
> By reading this I actually didn't sign any contrat as well .. my companie is working with a migration agent , is it normal that they didn't ask us to sign it ?
> Processing 29th of June and we have our application on 30th of June
> 
> Thanks


Hi.

I can't guarantee that signature is mandatory. In my case they did take signatures on forms...956 and 1221 and Employment Contract as well. You can ask your Employer/ MA what is the case here and why signatures and all were not taken.


----------



## EnggTech

niteshgupta120 said:


> First of all it is applicant choice to
> - either first submit application for Nomination & then for Visa
> - Or Submit both of them in together & wait for approval on both
> 
> Every time you lodge an application be it Nomination or Visa you receive a TRN i.e. Transaction Reference Number which you can track via the Immiaccount that you create or use to apply for VISA/NOMINATION.
> 
> So you can ask for a TRN number from your organization and then call DIBP for the status & if your organization does not give you the reference number that means they have not yet applied for Nomination/Visa.
> 
> I hope this helps


Hi.

I have asked my organization for the TRN no and they are saying as below:

_"Thank you for the mail.

Please note that the Nomination is for the employer and contains many confidential data of the employer so we can not share that information.

Thanks,"_

Is that so? Can an organization deny the TRN on such grounds?

Thanks in advance


----------



## niteshgupta120

EnggTech said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have asked my organization for the TRN no and they are saying as below:
> 
> _"Thank you for the mail.
> 
> Please note that the Nomination is for the employer and contains many confidential data of the employer so we can not share that information.
> 
> Thanks,"_
> 
> Is that so? Can an organization deny the TRN on such grounds?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes, It is upto employer if they part the info. Although I received my Nomination TRN mentioned in my Visa application correspondence. Even the DIBP people will refuse to give you any info on Nomination untill unless you are authorised personel from your organization. You can suggest your company to simultaneously apply for your visa mentioning the existing Nomination TRN.


----------



## EnggTech

niteshgupta120 said:


> Yes, It is upto employer if they part the info. Although I received my Nomination TRN mentioned in my Visa application correspondence. Even the DIBP people will refuse to give you any info on Nomination untill unless you are authorised personel from your organization. You can suggest your company to simultaneously apply for your visa mentioning the existing Nomination TRN.


Thanks. I guess that would be a good idea otherwise once nomination is approved and if after that Visa Application is lodged it would be further more months of waiting.


----------



## PK-India

EnggTech said:


> Hi.
> 
> I have asked my organization for the TRN no and they are saying as below:
> 
> _"Thank you for the mail.
> 
> Please note that the Nomination is for the employer and contains many confidential data of the employer so we can not share that information.
> 
> Thanks,"_
> 
> Is that so? Can an organization deny the TRN on such grounds?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have one doubt. Did you apply for 457 visa? while applying, I think you have to provide the TRN of nomination, to proceed further with the application.


----------



## EnggTech

PK-India said:


> I have one doubt. Did you apply for 457 visa? while applying, I think you have to provide the TRN of nomination, to proceed further with the application.


Not yet. My employer will lodge application for 457 Visa once the Employer Nomination is approved by the Visa Authorities. And Employer Nomination has not yet been approved, waiting since May end.

God knows when will Visa happen. May be next 6-7 months at best I can hope.


----------



## PK-India

EnggTech said:


> Not yet. My employer will lodge application for 457 Visa once the Employer Nomination is approved by the Visa Authorities. And Employer Nomination has not yet been approved, waiting since May end.
> 
> God knows when will Visa happen. May be next 6-7 months at best I can hope.


Is there any appreciable benefit if you apply 457 visa along with nomination?

which one take more time? Nomination approval or visa approval?

any idea? _Question is open to forum members_


----------



## EnggTech

PK-India said:


> Is there any appreciable benefit if you apply 457 visa along with nomination?
> 
> which one take more time? Nomination approval or visa approval?
> 
> any idea? _Question is open to forum members_


As far as I know Employer Nomination is part of entire Visa Process. Basically your employer is nominated to sponsor you for your stay/ work in Australia..and once Employer Nomination is approved it means that that organization can sponsor your stay in Australia.

Through forum posts I have come to know that both Employer Nomination and Visa can be lodged together...In my case things are all processed by my Employer and they have first filed for Employer Nomination and once Employer Nomination is approved they will lodge my Visa Application. If both are done parallely it's better total time will be less. In my case, times for both processes will add up.


----------



## AntipStacey

My lawyer has actually stated that they do not always process the applications at the same time. So after your work gets approved it does not mean the rest will follow soon after.

It is luck of the draw and if you have a decision ready application. If you dont, they ask more info and you get put the the bottom of the pile.

I really wouldnt go by processing times as they are a rough guide only and everyones application is treated different. This is coming from me who is been waiting since April.


----------



## PK-India

AntipStacey said:


> My lawyer has actually stated that they do not always process the applications at the same time. So after your work gets approved it does not mean the rest will follow soon after.
> 
> It is luck of the draw and if you have a decision ready application. If you dont, they ask more info and you get put the the bottom of the pile.
> 
> I really wouldnt go by processing times as they are a rough guide only and everyones application is treated different. This is coming from me who is been waiting since April.


did they ask you to provide more info/ docs? which are the docs they may ask other than the usual ones?
I submitted PCC, Form-80, Health assessment, all required professional and academic certificates, IELTS-TRF, Health Insurance etc.


----------



## PK-India

*commecing date of Health insurance*

When should be the commencing date of Insurance? is it ok to have a post dated insurance, anticipating the travel date will be after 2-3 months?


----------



## lukkipapaw

PK-India said:


> When should be the commencing date of Insurance? is it ok to have a post dated insurance, anticipating the travel date will be after 2-3 months?


Yes, you can have it dated in the future. Just update it when you have a final date of arrival. Did you get from Bupa?


----------



## ssjk

Hi All,

I have just found this site. I have lodged for 457 on 22nd August. Medicals, insurance, educational certificates , Pcc all submitted in a week. 

Status 'Received and will be assessed '


----------



## ssjk

*hi*



PK-India said:


> I have one doubt. Did you apply for 457 visa? while applying, I think you have to provide the TRN of nomination, to proceed further with the application.


I have lodged my 457 after receiving Nomination from my employer. and my organisation gave me that in a week.

SOmeone in the group waiting for nomination since May I do not know will it take somuch time ???


----------



## PK-India

lukkipapaw said:


> Yes, you can have it dated in the future. Just update it when you have a final date of arrival. Did you get from Bupa?


Medibank. My cousin brother is there. He told me to get either from Medibank of Bupa


----------



## PK-India

ssjk said:


> I have lodged my 457 after receiving Nomination from my employer. and my organisation gave me that in a week.
> 
> SOmeone in the group waiting for nomination since May I do not know will it take somuch time ???


Another guy for the same company applied on 2nd June and he got the visa in 23 days. But he applied onshore.
my nomination is lodged on 14th July and still not processed.

so, I think it depends on the time you applied, location, current holding visas etc.


----------



## parameshbilla

Hi All,

I have lodged 457 dependent visa for my wife and kid.

Visa Lodged date: 11th May 2017

Its been five months till now, and still the status in the immi portal shows as received.

At least i would have been happy if the status would have been changed to "Assessment is In Progress". Now i am worried that even after 5 months, there is no visibility that the application is picked for processing or not.


Just waiting and hoping it will come by this month end.


----------



## Stefrom

Hi all ! 
Updates for my 457 visa my partner and me !

Visa lodge 30 th of June 
Nomination lodge 30th of June 
Medical done few days after 
Visa granted today 11th of October 
So a total of 3 months and 11days ! 
Nany information requested between the logement and date of granted notification. only the statut change from “ received” to finalised! 
Occupation : roof plumber in Melbourne 
Got the visa for 4 years and we will be flying in a month.

Good luck every one !!!!! Stay strong while waiting


----------



## PK-India

Stefrom said:


> Hi all !
> Updates for my 457 visa my partner and me !
> 
> Visa lodge 30 th of June
> Nomination lodge 30th of June
> Medical done few days after
> Visa granted today 11th of October
> So a total of 3 months and 11days !
> Nany information requested between the logement and date of granted notification. only the statut change from " received" to finalised!
> Occupation : roof plumber in Melbourne
> Got the visa for 4 years and we will be flying in a month.
> 
> Good luck every one !!!!! Stay strong while waiting


woow..!! congrats..!
and, that's a message which keeps our hopes alive..!
two questions, when did a case officer assign to your application? is your nomination approved before, or is it approved along with visa application?

cheers..!


----------



## niteshgupta120

Stefrom said:


> Hi all !
> Updates for my 457 visa my partner and me !
> 
> Visa lodge 30 th of June
> Nomination lodge 30th of June
> Medical done few days after
> Visa granted today 11th of October
> So a total of 3 months and 11days !
> Nany information requested between the logement and date of granted notification. only the statut change from " received" to finalised!
> Occupation : roof plumber in Melbourne
> Got the visa for 4 years and we will be flying in a month.
> 
> Good luck every one !!!!! Stay strong while waiting


Hey Thanks, Your update gives us hope


----------



## Stefrom

PK-India said:


> woow..!! congrats..!
> and, that's a message which keeps our hopes alive..!
> two questions, when did a case officer assign to your application? is your nomination approved before, or is it approved along with visa application?
> 
> cheers..!


Hey ! 
Sorry didn't said that nomination was approved same day as visa !! 
I checked my application yesterday and still received and when I checked today it was finalized so can't really tell you when the case officer took my application I guess the same day as it was granted!

Good luck and happy to hear that you keep hope !


----------



## PK-India

Stefrom said:


> Hey !
> Sorry didn't said that nomination was approved same day as visa !!
> I checked my application yesterday and still received and when I checked today it was finalized so can't really tell you when the case officer took my application I guess the same day as it was granted!
> 
> Good luck and happy to hear that you keep hope !


my application date was on 17th July... nomination on 14th July.... until now no one contacted for any additional docs... so, a very similar case like yours, with 15 days apart..! 

and, you got the visa by e-mail?


----------



## RKW74

*457 Processing*

Hi,

I have been following the thread for a while I would just like to shed some light.

Applied for Visa on the 29th of September

Granted visa 12th of October 

Have faith and ensure all documents are correct and in order.


----------



## AntipStacey

RKW74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been following the thread for a while I would just like to shed some light.
> 
> Applied for Visa on the 29th of September
> 
> Granted visa 12th of October
> 
> Have faith and ensure all documents are correct and in order.


Congratulations! What is your job? Are you onshore?


----------



## RKW74

Hi,

Yes applied onshore
And the job is in health and safety.


----------



## lukkipapaw

Stefrom said:


> Hi all !
> Updates for my 457 visa my partner and me !
> 
> Visa lodge 30 th of June
> Nomination lodge 30th of June
> Medical done few days after
> Visa granted today 11th of October
> So a total of 3 months and 11days !
> Nany information requested between the logement and date of granted notification. only the statut change from " received" to finalised!
> Occupation : roof plumber in Melbourne
> Got the visa for 4 years and we will be flying in a month.
> 
> Good luck every one !!!!! Stay strong while waiting


Hi Stefrom. Congrats! Did you mean there were many information requested or there were none? Thanks and enjoy Melbourne!


----------



## jazzmahi

Just checked it there, and it says "Health clearance provided – no action required" for myself and dependents


----------



## jazzmahi

PK-India said:


> okkay..!! let me make it clear... under health examinations section it shows - *"Health clearance provided - no action required" * - For all three of us (myself +2 dependents)
> but under 457 visa application section it shows - *"Health assessment shows "Required examinations not yet determined" * - only for me.
> 
> can you please check the message displaying at visa application part?
> 
> thank you.


Just checked it there, and it says "Health clearance provided - no action required" for myself and dependents


----------



## Stefrom

lukkipapaw said:


> Hi Stefrom. Congrats! Did you mean there were many information requested or there were none? Thanks and enjoy Melbourne!


SORry no , absolutely nothing was requested , lucky us !


----------



## Stefrom

PK-India said:


> my application date was on 17th July... nomination on 14th July.... until now no one contacted for any additional docs... so, a very similar case like yours, with 15 days apart..!
> 
> and, you got the visa by e-mail?


Hey ! Shouldn't be to long for you I guess maybe you'll get a reply next months ! 
Our migration agent send us the visa granted letter by email but we can check in our ImmiAccount !


----------



## TODDMR

RKW74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been following the thread for a while I would just like to shed some light.
> 
> Applied for Visa on the 29th of September
> 
> Granted visa 12th of October
> 
> Have faith and ensure all documents are correct and in order.


Two Weeks!?! The fact that i'm nearly at six months makes this very depressing reading!


----------



## PK-India

jazzmahi said:


> Just checked it there, and it says "Health clearance provided - no action required" for myself and dependents


No idea, why it is showing different for me.


----------



## richplatt

Two weeks to get a 457. This doesn't sound correct, even if you are already in Australia.


----------



## richplatt

So my 417 (working holiday visa) came through today. Exactly two weeks after I applied. This means I can go to Australia and start work for my company. Then when my 457 comes through, I just move on to that visa.


----------



## RKW74

Hi that's correct I'm afraid lodged 29th September visa granted on the 12th of October so its actually only took 10 working days.


----------



## EnggTech

PK-India said:


> When should be the commencing date of Insurance? is it ok to have a post dated insurance, anticipating the travel date will be after 2-3 months?


What insurance are you talking about? Is it Health Insurance or Travel Insurance? Do we need to get a Travel Insurance as well before the date of travel to Australia?


----------



## EnggTech

I am told My Visa Application has been lodged. How do I track it on ImmiAccount? I have the client ID and Application ID.


----------



## EnggTech

My Employer Nomination got approved and the employer has lodged the Visa Application. Documents requested are PCC, Evidence of Adequate Health Insurance and Medicals.

I submitted my documents to employer on 28th May. They filed for nomination on 6th July and it got approved on 13th October and they lodged my Visa Application yesterday itself. Now I will submit my above requested documents and hope Visa is approved at the earliest.

Hoping for good!


----------



## alchemsit

*Time-frame after natural justice*

Hey!

Anyone has an idea how long it should take for DIBP to look back into the application after natural justice letter? Does it go back to the end of the pile, or is there any chance it has a different time-frame?
My application was submitted by April end, medicals requested/submitted first week of June, received natural justice beginning of September (since my nominated occupation was removed on July 1st). Now its been about a month the Uni (I'm sponsored by Uni of Queensland) has submitted a new nomination (which was quickly approved as well). So just wondering if it is going to take another 5 months for a further notification (?)


----------



## bizzle

Hi guys, Could someone please tell the current processing date?


----------



## lukkipapaw

bizzle said:


> Hi guys, Could someone please tell the current processing date?


July 7 as of today.


----------



## bizzle

Last updated: 16 October 2017 (for month ending 30 September 2017)
457 Temporary Work (Skilled): 
75% of applications processed in 6 months
90% of applications processed in 10 months


----------



## PK-India

EnggTech said:


> What insurance are you talking about? Is it Health Insurance or Travel Insurance? Do we need to get a Travel Insurance as well before the date of travel to Australia?


Health Insurance


----------



## PK-India

EnggTech said:


> My Employer Nomination got approved and the employer has lodged the Visa Application. Documents requested are PCC, Evidence of Adequate Health Insurance and Medicals.
> 
> I submitted my documents to employer on 28th May. They filed for nomination on 6th July and it got approved on 13th October and they lodged my Visa Application yesterday itself. Now I will submit my above requested documents and hope Visa is approved at the earliest.
> 
> Hoping for good!


That's a good news..!! fingers crossed, for your visa approval.

6th July Nomination approved on 13th Oct.
14th July Nomination (mine).... waiting..!!


----------



## esra

bizzle said:


> Last updated: 16 October 2017 (for month ending 30 September 2017)
> 457 Temporary Work (Skilled):
> 75% of applications processed in 6 months
> 90% of applications processed in 10 months


Hi Bizzle,

If you could chase other posts, immi department announced the processing time for 457 up to 3 months for complete applications (means the applications which they do not need to ask additional documents)


----------



## PK-India

esra said:


> Hi Bizzle,
> 
> If you could chase other posts, immi department announced the processing time for 457 up to 3 months for complete applications (means the applications which they do not need to ask additional documents)


my understanding-
out of 100 application, if 70 got processed in 2 months and remaining 5 took 6 months, then the website will show the processing time as 6 months as the 75% application(as a whole) took 6 months to process.


----------



## EnggTech

Can anyone tell me at the time of submitting PCC do we also need to attach Character Statutory Declaration form as well?

Also, I want to confirm whether PCC for Visa can be obtained by applying through online on passportindia.gov.in and how much time it usually takes to get the PCC.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## PK-India

EnggTech said:


> Can anyone tell me at the time of submitting PCC do we also need to attach Character Statutory Declaration form as well?
> 
> Also, I want to confirm whether PCC for Visa can be obtained by applying through online on passportindia.gov.in and how much time it usually takes to get the PCC.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


PCC can be obtained from psk (passport seva Kendra) on the same day of appointment. (but you have to take appointment and visit psk in person after making application thru online)

its better to upload character stat. declaration also, as it will not take much effort to have it; your signature and details on the form attested by a Notary.


----------



## EnggTech

PK-India said:


> PCC can be obtained from psk (passport seva Kendra) on the same day of appointment. (but you have to take appointment and visit psk in person after making application thru online)
> 
> its better to upload character stat. declaration also, as it will not take much effort to have it; your signature and details on the form attested by a Notary.


OK. Thanks for the info!


----------



## PK-India

EnggTech said:


> OK. Thanks for the info!


which location you are going?
what is your profession?


----------



## EnggTech

PK-India said:


> which location you are going?
> what is your profession?


I am going to Perth, Australia. My Profession is Engineering Technologist in a Solar Energy Firm.

You?.......


----------



## PK-India

EnggTech said:


> I am going to Perth, Australia. My Profession is Engineering Technologist in a Solar Energy Firm.
> 
> You?.......


to Adelaide.. engineering (mech) professional in Automotive firm


----------



## EnggTech

PK-India said:


> to Adelaide.. engineering (mech) professional in Automotive firm


O That's great. So your employer nomination was filed on 14th July? Did you also lodge application for Visa at the same time?


----------



## PK-India

EnggTech said:


> O That's great. So your employer nomination was filed on 14th July? Did you also lodge application for Visa at the same time?


yes.. Employer lodged nomination on 14th July.... I lodged 457 visa application on 17th July...


----------



## CanadianOT

I applied for the 457 on July 12, 2017. Nomination lodged a week before. Immi account said received up until today, when I received a request for more information. The request was for a Police Clearance Certificate, however I had already provided a scan of my Canadian Fingerprint/name/birthdate background check when I initially submitted my application in July. I went back to check today, and it is still there under my documents on my immi account.

I am very confused now as to why they are requesting this. The document is in english, it has the same name and birthdate as my passport, and it clearly states that there is no associated criminal record. I uploaded another scan of the document, in case the first one wasn't clear enough (it was though...) and I checked information submitted on immi account. I also replied to the email notification, asking for further guidance.

I don't know if maybe it was an oversight on their part, or if I actually did something incorrectly. However, I am extremely concerned that I won't hear from them again until my application comes up to be processed again (which apparently could take another 7 months!) I am devastated right now as it has been excruciating waiting even just the 3 months so far. I am hoping someone here can provide any kind of further guidance now. Has anyone out there experienced something like this before?


----------



## PK-India

PK-India said:


> Some info regarding my Application.
> 
> Company: Approved Sponsor
> Nomination lodge date : 14th July
> 457 visa application date: 17th July
> Current status for nomination : "Received"
> Current status for 457 : "Received"
> Occupation : Engineering Professional (NEC)
> 
> --> Medical examination, police clearance etc. done before applying the visa.
> --> Applied as a primary applicant with 2 dependents.
> --> No intimation from the department until today, not even asked for any further docs.(2.5 months)
> 
> .


Update: (from immi department on 17th October)

Nomination: *rejected* (_company's status as a Nominating body expired on 6th October_)

Visa Application : *withdrawn* (_as the nomination is rejected_)

now the HR of the company is trying to contact immi department and trying to sort this out. so, now the things are in uncertainty.

And good luck to others.


----------



## AntipStacey

PK-India said:


> Update: (from immi department on 17th October)
> 
> Nomination: *rejected* (_company's status as a Nominating body expired on 6th October_)
> 
> Visa Application : *withdrawn* (_as the nomination is rejected_)
> 
> now the HR of the company is trying to contact immi department and trying to sort this out. so, now the things are in uncertainty.
> 
> And good luck to others.


I am sorry to hear this news. Please do keep us updated! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## PK-India

AntipStacey said:


> I am sorry to hear this news. Please do keep us updated! Fingers crossed for you


Thank you..!! I will update..


----------



## nndshkhr

PK-India said:


> Update: (from immi department on 17th October)
> 
> Nomination: *rejected* (_company's status as a Nominating body expired on 6th October_)
> 
> Visa Application : *withdrawn* (_as the nomination is rejected_)
> 
> now the HR of the company is trying to contact immi department and trying to sort this out. so, now the things are in uncertainty.
> 
> And good luck to others.


I am so Sorry for the news.

Just trying to find silver lining for others, based on your update it means they have actually started processing application for 17th July.


----------



## EnggTech

PK-India said:


> Update: (from immi department on 17th October)
> 
> Nomination: *rejected* (_company's status as a Nominating body expired on 6th October_)
> 
> Visa Application : *withdrawn* (_as the nomination is rejected_)
> 
> now the HR of the company is trying to contact immi department and trying to sort this out. so, now the things are in uncertainty.
> 
> And good luck to others.


Oh that's very sad. Hope all things go well. Good Luck!


----------



## lukkipapaw

CanadianOT said:


> I applied for the 457 on July 12, 2017. Nomination lodged a week before. Immi account said received up until today, when I received a request for more information. The request was for a Police Clearance Certificate, however I had already provided a scan of my Canadian Fingerprint/name/birthdate background check when I initially submitted my application in July. I went back to check today, and it is still there under my documents on my immi account.
> 
> I am very confused now as to why they are requesting this. The document is in english, it has the same name and birthdate as my passport, and it clearly states that there is no associated criminal record. I uploaded another scan of the document, in case the first one wasn't clear enough (it was though...) and I checked information submitted on immi account. I also replied to the email notification, asking for further guidance.
> 
> I don't know if maybe it was an oversight on their part, or if I actually did something incorrectly. However, I am extremely concerned that I won't hear from them again until my application comes up to be processed again (which apparently could take another 7 months!) I am devastated right now as it has been excruciating waiting even just the 3 months so far. I am hoping someone here can provide any kind of further guidance now. Has anyone out there experienced something like this before?


Hi, do you have any other declared names? Like if you've changed your name previously (marriage for example). Those other names must be on the police record as well. Hope this guides you.


----------



## PK-India

EnggTech said:


> Oh that's very sad. Hope all things go well. Good Luck!


Thank you,
My employer contacted immigration department and they asked me to hold the 457 visa application and later link to the new nomination, once it is done.
Unfortunately, the system automatically withdrawn my application. I am afraid, I need to start it from scratch.
only relief is, the processing time is getting reduced now, may be in a month it will come down to 2 months (max).


----------



## PK-India

nndshkhr said:


> I am so Sorry for the news.
> 
> Just trying to find silver lining for others, based on your update it means they have actually started processing application for 17th July.


information from immigration department :

*Processing time for complete subclass 457 applications are significantly shorter (upto 3 months) than processing time for incomplete applications (currently upto 10 months)*


----------



## EnggTech

PK-India said:


> Thank you,
> My employer contacted immigration department and they asked me to hold the 457 visa application and later link to the new nomination, once it is done.
> Unfortunately, the system automatically withdrawn my application. I am afraid, I need to start it from scratch.
> only relief is, the processing time is getting reduced now, may be in a month it will come down to 2 months (max).


That's Great!


----------



## youngcholo

AntipStacey said:


> Hey!
> 
> Nope nothing at all...How about you? When did you initially apply and were you asked for any further info?


Hey mate, any update on your nomination? Nothing from me yet.


----------



## niteshgupta120

CanadianOT said:


> I applied for the 457 on July 12, 2017. Nomination lodged a week before. Immi account said received up until today, when I received a request for more information. The request was for a Police Clearance Certificate, however I had already provided a scan of my Canadian Fingerprint/name/birthdate background check when I initially submitted my application in July. I went back to check today, and it is still there under my documents on my immi account.
> 
> I am very confused now as to why they are requesting this. The document is in english, it has the same name and birthdate as my passport, and it clearly states that there is no associated criminal record. I uploaded another scan of the document, in case the first one wasn't clear enough (it was though...) and I checked information submitted on immi account. I also replied to the email notification, asking for further guidance.
> 
> I don't know if maybe it was an oversight on their part, or if I actually did something incorrectly. However, I am extremely concerned that I won't hear from them again until my application comes up to be processed again (which apparently could take another 7 months!) I am devastated right now as it has been excruciating waiting even just the 3 months so far. I am hoping someone here can provide any kind of further guidance now. Has anyone out there experienced something like this before?


Please do check with DIBP the format require or check for samples online


----------



## niteshgupta120

PK-India said:


> Thank you,
> My employer contacted immigration department and they asked me to hold the 457 visa application and later link to the new nomination, once it is done.
> Unfortunately, the system automatically withdrawn my application. I am afraid, I need to start it from scratch.
> only relief is, the processing time is getting reduced now, may be in a month it will come down to 2 months (max).


Did provide you with a reason to rejection??


----------



## Km16

Any updates on your visa ?


----------



## Km16

Shivabala said:


> Hi All, I have been following this forum for quite some time. Wanna shed some light which might be useful for people waiting eagerly for their turn. My friend has got his visa today. His lodgment date was May 3rd 2017 and visa granted on September 30th. So it has taken almost 5 months for him. Mine was lodged on june 5th but dint get any news so far. Hoping to have some updates during end of 5 months for me as well. So people from India. I thing its gonna be 5 months for everyone for normal quota.


Any updates on your visa ?


----------



## melbourne2

Hi all, just starting the 457 process after receiving a job offer. In UK at moment and was wondering the following after seeing the processing time for FBI background check (I worked in the US in the last 10 years) is 12-14 weeks. Can my application be submitted and then the FBI approval/pass be processing in parallel or do I have to get this approval from FBI and then start the visa application process? At current timeframes, that would be 12-14 weeks plus another 3 months processing time at least!! Any ideas?


----------



## CanadianOT

lukkipapaw said:


> Hi, do you have any other declared names? Like if you've changed your name previously (marriage for example). Those other names must be on the police record as well. Hope this guides you.


Thanks. I do not have any other former names. I actually talked to someone at the Australian high commission here in Canada yesterday, and after they reviewed the whole situation, she concluded that the agent who processed my application must have made a mistake and overlooked my police check. The one I provided was the correct one. While this is a relief, I am still very frustrated because the person I talked to said all I could do was wait until my application is further processed. She did put a note on my file, but she said there is no way flag the mistake and have it looked at right away to rectify the situation.

I'm praying this doesn't take months longer. I actually delayed sending in my application so that I could make sure it was complete at the time I submitted it.


----------



## PK-India

niteshgupta120 said:


> Did provide you with a reason to rejection??


my visa is not rejected... it's withdrawn... and the reason is the refusal of nomination due to the expiry of sponsoring power of the company.


----------



## PK-India

melbourne2 said:


> Hi all, just starting the 457 process after receiving a job offer. In UK at moment and was wondering the following after seeing the processing time for FBI background check (I worked in the US in the last 10 years) is 12-14 weeks. Can my application be submitted and then the FBI approval/pass be processing in parallel or do I have to get this approval from FBI and then start the visa application process? At current timeframes, that would be 12-14 weeks plus another 3 months processing time at least!! Any ideas?


You can start the visa application process in parallel and later you can attach the FBI clearance certificate to the application. this will reduce at least the time taken for FBI clearance (12-14 weeks).


----------



## Km16

I got this reply from immi team:

?At this stage, I understand that no further documentation is required for the visa. The visa is, however, pending an approved Nomination. If you wish to seek more information regarding why your prospective employer does not yet have an approved nomination for you, please be advised that you will need to contact them directly?

What does this mean ?


----------



## nndshkhr

Km16 said:


> I got this reply from immi team:
> 
> ?At this stage, I understand that no further documentation is required for the visa. The visa is, however, pending an approved Nomination. If you wish to seek more information regarding why your prospective employer does not yet have an approved nomination for you, please be advised that you will need to contact them directly?
> 
> What does this mean ?


I believe your Visa is pending approval of your employers nomination.

When did you apply and when did you get this information


----------



## Km16

So who has to approve the nomination? It has to be approved while submitting the petition? It?s filed on June 7


----------



## extrobe

Hi,
reading through some of this thread has been really useful whilst we wait for our 457's

We submitted in early July, and finally had something back from the agent (who, in all honesty, hasn't been great at keeping us abreast of the whole thing)

He stated that 'I have the nomination approved', but that they've requested medicals for us _(we're from the UK, so would have been exempt, but we spent a year or so living in a high TB area, which is why we think we've been asked)_

I wonder if someone could shed some light on what is likely to happen from this point?
(We've asked the agent, but don't yet have a response)

My initial reaction to that mail was that we were essentially approved pending the outcome of the medicals. So I hoped that once clear medicals were loaded, it would simply be a matter of days / week for us to get the final green light.

Now though, I'm not so sure. Could he be referring to the role nomination rather than our actual application? I was under the impression this part had been done, but not certain of that.

Does this mean we could still be looking at months before we get final approval? I know 'requests for more info' usually see you go to the back of the queue - does a medicals request all into this category?

thanks for any advice / thoughts - I know there are no certainties with these visas, just after a view of what is typically seen.


----------



## Jonny5

Our application changed status on immi account to - "Application in progress" on the 9th of October. Any ideas on timescale from here?


----------



## lukkipapaw

extrobe said:


> Hi,
> reading through some of this thread has been really useful whilst we wait for our 457's
> 
> We submitted in early July, and finally had something back from the agent (who, in all honesty, hasn't been great at keeping us abreast of the whole thing)
> 
> He stated that 'I have the nomination approved', but that they've requested medicals for us _(we're from the UK, so would have been exempt, but we spent a year or so living in a high TB area, which is why we think we've been asked)_
> 
> I wonder if someone could shed some light on what is likely to happen from this point?
> (We've asked the agent, but don't yet have a response)
> 
> My initial reaction to that mail was that we were essentially approved pending the outcome of the medicals. So I hoped that once clear medicals were loaded, it would simply be a matter of days / week for us to get the final green light.
> 
> Now though, I'm not so sure. Could he be referring to the role nomination rather than our actual application? I was under the impression this part had been done, but not certain of that.
> 
> Does this mean we could still be looking at months before we get final approval? I know 'requests for more info' usually see you go to the back of the queue - does a medicals request all into this category?
> 
> thanks for any advice / thoughts - I know there are no certainties with these visas, just after a view of what is typically seen.


In our case here in the Philippines - we are required to do a medical prior or upon application. We have to be cleared first before our application can be processed.

After your health exam, the clinic will upload your results to the system. If your results are all good, you'll be cleared within minutes. If they find something significant, they'll advise you on other tests. If they find something minor, they'll upload it with notes - the receiving medical officer will be the one to assess if you will need additional tests or not.

More info here:
https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...ment/assessment-of-health-examination-results

Hope this helps.


----------



## bizzle

Stefrom said:


> Hi all !
> Updates for my 457 visa my partner and me !
> 
> Visa lodge 30 th of June
> Nomination lodge 30th of June
> Medical done few days after
> Visa granted today 11th of October
> So a total of 3 months and 11days !
> Nany information requested between the logement and date of granted notification. only the statut change from " received" to finalised!
> Occupation : roof plumber in Melbourne
> Got the visa for 4 years and we will be flying in a month.
> 
> Good luck every one !!!!! Stay strong while waiting


Hey Stefrom, Could you please say how much time passed after you attached additional documents and notify the department about it to the day of the visa grant ?
Or just please say when you had attached additional documents and notified the department.
Thank you mate.


----------



## PK-India

Stefrom said:


> SORry no , absolutely nothing was requested , lucky us !


Hii Bizzle,

it was a typo... please see his reply few days before.
please read it like this -_ *No information requested between the logement and date of granted notification. only the statut change from " received" to finalised!* _


----------



## nndshkhr

Anyone got there Visa processed in last week.


----------



## ganeshindia

Hello All,

Does anyone one know what date applications are getting processed?


----------



## niteshgupta120

ganeshindia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anyone one know what date applications are getting processed?


Currently Network is processing application for 21st July


----------



## ganeshindia

niteshgupta120 said:


> Currently Network is processing application for 21st July


Thank you so much, My 457 Nomination + 457 Visa Lodged on 29th July, So i should be able to get something by end of this week.


----------



## nndshkhr

ganeshindia said:


> Thank you so much, My 457 Nomination + 457 Visa Lodged on 29th July, So i should be able to get something by end of this week.


Please post on the forum if you get some news.


----------



## ssjk

Jonny5 said:


> Our application changed status on immi account to - "Application in progress" on the 9th of October. Any ideas on timescale from here?


wow that s great news... may i know when did u lodge your application


----------



## ssjk

bizzle said:


> Hey Stefrom, Could you please say how much time passed after you attached additional documents and notify the department about it to the day of the visa grant ?
> Or just please say when you had attached additional documents and notified the department.
> Thank you mate.


good to hear that... congratulations and happy stay in australia.i wish you all the best


----------



## ssjk

niteshgupta120 said:


> Currently Network is processing application for 21st July[/QUO
> 
> How can we find out the current processing dates ???


----------



## ssjk

ganeshindia said:


> Thank you so much, My 457 Nomination + 457 Visa Lodged on 29th July, So i should be able to get something by end of this week.


Great all the best...


----------



## niteshgupta120

ssjk said:


> niteshgupta120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently Network is processing application for 21st July[/QUO
> 
> How can we find out the current processing dates ???
> 
> 
> 
> Write an email to [email protected] and you will get an auto response with all the details
Click to expand...


----------



## PK-India

niteshgupta120 said:


> Currently Network is processing application for 21st July


My Observation: *actual processing may be some 5-6 days ahead. In my case, the auto replay thrown a current processing date as 6th of July, but the same day my application got considered *(which was actually lodged on14th July)


----------



## PK-India

ganeshindia said:


> Thank you so much, My 457 Nomination + 457 Visa Lodged on 29th July, So i should be able to get something by end of this week.


my guess: may be in 2 days.  all the best.


----------



## ganeshindia

PK-India said:


> ganeshindia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, My 457 Nomination + 457 Visa Lodged on 29th July, So i should be able to get something by end of this week.
> 
> 
> 
> my guess: may be in 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the best.
Click to expand...

Thanks you so much lets see how it goes . Will post in forum as soon as i get any update.


----------



## Kin

Finally got my visa granted.
Lodged: 16th Feb 2017
Granted: 20th Oct 2017
An unbelievable of 8 months processing time.

All the best to those who are still waiting.


----------



## nndshkhr

Kin said:


> Finally got my visa granted.
> Lodged: 16th Feb 2017
> Granted: 20th Oct 2017
> An unbelievable of 8 months processing time.
> 
> All the best to those who are still waiting.


Congrats Kin.

Was any clarification or additional documents required from you?


----------



## Kin

nndshkhr said:


> Kin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my visa granted.
> Lodged: 16th Feb 2017
> Granted: 20th Oct 2017
> An unbelievable of 8 months processing time.
> 
> All the best to those who are still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Kin.
> 
> Was any clarification or additional documents required from you?
Click to expand...

Thanks.
Health assessment and insurance were requested back in may and no update since then until it was granted last Friday. The status was in "Assessment in progress" for more than 5 months. Nothing I could do but to wait.


----------



## karthikk31

*457 Dependent visa*

Hi all. I am in Sydney on 457 Primary visa. I got my visa extension filed on 13th April 2017 and got it extended for 2 years on new rules basis on 20th June 2017. 457 Dependent visa was applied for my wife who was in INDIA then, on June 30th. I observed that there was a mistake in passport expiry date in application so asked my company to make the change. They sent an email to DIBP on 17th Aug. There is no update on my wife's dependent visa yet. Does this mean our application is considered as 'incomplete' application ? Please throw some light if someone has faced anything similar to this or aware of such situations.


----------



## Cardup

Hi, I am new to the forum. Company nomination and visa lodged through the company's immigration agent on 11 October. Medicals, PCC all submitted along with application.


----------



## ssjk

Kin said:


> Finally got my visa granted.
> Lodged: 16th Feb 2017
> Granted: 20th Oct 2017
> An unbelievable of 8 months processing time.
> 
> All the best to those who are still waiting.


Congratulations


----------



## mvrswamy09

*Need Inputs*

My consultant had filed 457 visa to me and my wife on april 18th 2017, cleared medical test on july 17th, since then i have not heard anything about the visa grant.Any idea how long it'll take. Did anyone has got grant which was filed in april 18th,2017. Awaiting for your response.

Thanks,
Ramana.


----------



## tired

Hello everybody, I am new to the forum. I read a lot of posts where people are waiting for the nomination and visa to be processed. I haven't read a lot about the companies sponsorship application, which is step a). So I am assuming most of the people are applying with companies already holding this registration. 

Does anybody know from experience if the company a) registration and b) nomination are lodged and processed together or they are two entirely different processes?

Thanks


----------



## nndshkhr

ganeshindia said:


> Thanks you so much lets see how it goes . Will post in forum as soon as i get any update.


Hi Ganesh any update for your application


----------



## ganeshindia

nndshkhr said:


> Hi Ganesh any update for your application


No update , Still waiting !!!


----------



## PK-India

tired said:


> Hello everybody, I am new to the forum. I read a lot of posts where people are waiting for the nomination and visa to be processed. I haven't read a lot about the companies sponsorship application, which is step a). So I am assuming most of the people are applying with companies already holding this registration.
> 
> Does anybody know from experience if the company a) registration and b) nomination are lodged and processed together or they are two entirely different processes?
> 
> Thanks


The visa processing time is including sponsorship+nomination+Visa. What I understood from my employer is, the sponsorship approval can happen in 2-3 days.

Registration(sponsorship) and nomination are two entirely different process which happens parallel. a nomination will only be granted if the company has the right to sponsor. Sponsorship approval is for a particular period of time. Need not have to apply each time when they recruit someone outside Australia. But nomination is employee specific.

you can read the chat no: 329 in this thread regarding my experience in expiry of sponsorship.


----------



## tired

PK-India said:


> The visa processing time is including sponsorship+nomination+Visa. What I understood from my employer is, the sponsorship approval can happen in 2-3 days.
> 
> Registration(sponsorship) and nomination are two entirely different process which happens parallel. a nomination will only be granted if the company has the right to sponsor. Sponsorship approval is for a particular period of time. Need not have to apply each time when they recruit someone outside Australia. But nomination is employee specific.
> 
> you can read the chat no: 329 in this thread regarding my experience in expiry of sponsorship.


Thanks PK-India. In my recent experience the sponsorship was approved after 2 months but there is some indication that during this time they also had a look at the nomination application, because by the time my employer got approved, the Department came back at the same time asking one document that had to do with the nomination part.

For your reference the whole application was lodged on the 1st week of September.


----------



## tired

PK-India said:


> Update: (from immi department on 17th October)
> 
> Nomination: *rejected* (_company's status as a Nominating body expired on 6th October_)
> 
> Visa Application : *withdrawn* (_as the nomination is rejected_)
> 
> now the HR of the company is trying to contact immi department and trying to sort this out. so, now the things are in uncertainty.
> 
> And good luck to others.


@PK-India Just found the post you were referring to. Sorry to hear this sad news mate, it sucks!


----------



## PK-India

tired said:


> Thanks PK-India. In my recent experience the sponsorship was approved after 2 months but there is some indication that during this time they also had a look at the nomination application, because by the time my employer got approved, the Department came back at the same time asking one document that had to do with the nomination part.
> 
> For your reference the whole application was lodged on the 1st week of September.


okay.. in my employer's case, the sponsorship got expired and they need to renew that. this may happen faster than a new sponsorship application, I think.


----------



## PK-India

tired said:


> @PK-India Just found the post you were referring to. Sorry to hear this sad news mate, it sucks!


yup, but things are not in our hands.... peace..!


----------



## lukkipapaw

Kin said:


> nndshkhr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my visa granted.
> Lodged: 16th Feb 2017
> Granted: 20th Oct 2017
> An unbelievable of 8 months processing time.
> 
> All the best to those who are still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Kin.
> 
> Was any clarification or additional documents required from you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> Health assessment and insurance were requested back in may and no update since then until it was granted last Friday. The status was in "Assessment in progress" for more than 5 months. Nothing I could do but to wait.
Click to expand...

Hi mate, was it the same case officer who initially required you for additional docs and finalised your application? Thanks!


----------



## niteshgupta120

Hi All

Did anybody got a visa grant in past few days


----------



## ganeshindia

Hello All,

Finally I received that email today. 
Visa Nomination + Visa application filled : 29th July 
Medical done on : 30th July
Visa Grant on : 26th Oct

So approximate time is 3 months. 

Guy make sure that you are providing all the documents to the DIBP at starting only.
make sure your Employer has approved your nomination with 10 days of your Visa Application Filled. 

Thanks for your motivations and hopes guys.


----------



## nndshkhr

ganeshindia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally I received that email today.
> Visa Nomination + Visa application filled : 29th July
> Medical done on : 30th July
> Visa Grant on : 26th Oct
> 
> So approximate time is 3 months.
> 
> Guy make sure that you are providing all the documents to the DIBP at starting only.
> make sure your Employer has approved your nomination with 10 days of your Visa Application Filled.
> 
> Thanks for your motivations and hopes guys.


Great News Ganesh!!


----------



## niteshgupta120

ganeshindia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally I received that email today.
> Visa Nomination + Visa application filled : 29th July
> Medical done on : 30th July
> Visa Grant on : 26th Oct
> 
> So approximate time is 3 months.
> 
> Guy make sure that you are providing all the documents to the DIBP at starting only.
> make sure your Employer has approved your nomination with 10 days of your Visa Application Filled.
> 
> Thanks for your motivations and hopes guys.


Congratulations Ganesh & All the best


----------



## PK-India

PK-India said:


> my guess: may be in 2 days.  all the best.


Congrats Ganesh..! 
so my guess was correct..!


----------



## a2017

Hey guys,

I've been following this forum for a while and I'd like to know if anyone else is one the same situation.

Business got the approval before lodge my application.
Applied Nomination+Visa on 30th May
More information requested on 05th of June
Information provided on 03rd of July
Since then, the status of my application is Assessment in Progress. 


Thanks!


----------



## ganeshindia

PK-India said:


> Congrats Ganesh..!
> so my guess was correct..!


Ya you were right. Now Network is processing 29th July applications.

All the best Guys.


----------



## esra

ganeshindia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally I received that email today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Nomination + Visa application filled : 29th July
> Medical done on : 30th July
> Visa Grant on : 26th Oct
> 
> So approximate time is 3 months.
> 
> Guy make sure that you are providing all the documents to the DIBP at starting only.
> make sure your Employer has approved your nomination with 10 days of your Visa Application Filled.
> 
> Thanks for your motivations and hopes guys.


I am so happy to hear that! Congrats Ganesh! All the best for your new journey!


----------



## alaknir

ganeshindia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally I received that email today.
> Visa Nomination + Visa application filled : 29th July
> Medical done on : 30th July
> Visa Grant on : 26th Oct
> 
> So approximate time is 3 months.
> 
> Guy make sure that you are providing all the documents to the DIBP at starting only.
> make sure your Employer has approved your nomination with 10 days of your Visa Application Filled.
> 
> Thanks for your motivations and hopes guys.


Congrats Ganesh, Please explain how to identify that employer has approved our nomination. If you don't mind please share your profession. 
I am an IT professional my employer is a CMM level 5 organisation

Like many others i am waiting from a long time:
Petition filed on: 22-Jun-2017
Status: received

No other evidence is yet been asked from 457 team


----------



## niteshgupta120

a2017 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been following this forum for a while and I'd like to know if anyone else is one the same situation.
> 
> Business got the approval before lodge my application.
> Applied Nomination+Visa on 30th May
> More information requested on 05th of June
> Information provided on 03rd of July
> Since then, the status of my application is Assessment in Progress.
> 
> Thanks!


As per the current processing time & trend expect another 2-3 months time


----------



## Helples

Hi guys.
My nomination+ visa lodged on 28 march
Additional documents submitted in the first week of august upon request.
No update since then. Medical is also not requested.
Plz tell me how much time it will take to proceed?
It's already 7 months now.
Thanks.


----------



## lukkipapaw

ganeshindia said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Finally I received that email today.
> Visa Nomination + Visa application filled : 29th July
> Medical done on : 30th July
> Visa Grant on : 26th Oct
> 
> So approximate time is 3 months.
> 
> Guy make sure that you are providing all the documents to the DIBP at starting only.
> make sure your Employer has approved your nomination with 10 days of your Visa Application Filled.
> 
> Thanks for your motivations and hopes guys.


Hi Ganesh, congrats!

When you submitted your medical, what was the status?

Is it the same case officer who finalised your application and requested medicals?

Thanks!


----------



## ssjk

esra said:


> I am so happy to hear that! Congrats Ganesh! All the best for your new journey!


COngratulations and all the best


----------



## ssjk

Currently network is processing 27th July applicatications.

Mine is 22nd August..

All the best mates


----------



## baloch1991

*457 email auto response in October.*

3rd Oct update processing applications submitted 28th June.
5th Oct update processing applications submitted 29th June.
9th Oct update processing applications submitted 29th June.
11th Oct update processing applications submitted 30th June.
16th Oct update processing applications submitted 7th July.
18th Oct update processing applications submitted 16th July.
23rd Oct update processing applications submitted 21st July.
26th Oct update processing applications submitted 27th July.


----------



## baloch1991

Helples said:


> Hi guys.
> My nomination+ visa lodged on 28 march
> Additional documents submitted in the first week of august upon request.
> No update since then. Medical is also not requested.
> Plz tell me how much time it will take to proceed?
> It's already 7 months now.
> Thanks.


Technically your application got completed in first week of August, I think when they start processing August, your application might get finalised.

Hope for the best and be patient.


----------



## PK-India

*Update*

*17th July 2017*
Company: *Approved Sponsor*
Nomination lodge date : *14th July*
457 visa application date: *17th July*
Occupation : *Engineering Professional (NEC)*
--> Medical examination, police clearance etc. done before applying the visa.
--> Applied as a primary applicant with 2 dependents.

*17th October 2017*
Nomination : *Refused*
457 visa application: *withdrawn* _automatically_
Reason: *company's sponsorship power got expired on 6th Oct 2017.* (Thus for 12 days delay in processing along with ignorance from our side, we lost solid 3 months)

*26th October 2017* (re-applied)
Sponsorship re-applied: *26th October 2017*
Nomination re-applied: *26th October 2017*
457 Visa re-applied: *26th October 2017*


----------



## Helples

Guys pls tell me am very confused.
Will department process only those application who lodged in august or those applications will also processed whose additional documents also submitted in august???


----------



## Helples

All the best..


----------



## ssjk

PK-India said:


> *17th July 2017*
> Company: *Approved Sponsor*
> Nomination lodge date : *14th July*
> 457 visa application date: *17th July*
> Occupation : *Engineering Professional (NEC)*
> --> Medical examination, police clearance etc. done before applying the visa.
> --> Applied as a primary applicant with 2 dependents.
> 
> *17th October 2017*
> Nomination : *Refused*
> 457 visa application: *withdrawn* _automatically_
> Reason: *company's sponsorship power got expired on 6th Oct 2017.* (Thus for 12 days delay in processing along with ignorance from our side, we lost solid 3 months)
> 
> *26th October 2017*
> Sponsorship Lodged: *26th October 2017*
> Nomination lodged: *26th October 2017*
> 457 Visa lodged: *26th October 2017*


oo great congratulations you got nomination... wish you all the best


----------



## PK-India

ssjk said:


> oo great congratulations you got nomination... wish you all the best


hi,

not yet. just lodged the sponsorship+nomination+ visa application ( I edited my "update" now to avoid confusion)


----------



## Samuk

Visa Sponsorhip, Nomination + Visa application submitted: 27th July 
Medical done on : 30th July
Visa Grant on : 26th Oct

Occupation: Civil Engineer

No additional documents requested.


----------



## ssjk

Samuk said:


> Visa Sponsorhip, Nomination + Visa application submitted: 27th July
> Medical done on : 30th July
> Visa Grant on : 26th Oct
> 
> Occupation: Civil Engineer
> 
> No additional documents requested.


wow Congratulations to you and all the best.

Feeling happy to read that people getting their visa...

All the best rest of the people..


----------



## James230

Hi people. 
Sponsor + Nomination + visa application submitted : 02th May 
Nomination approved: 20th October 
Still waiting for a visa 😩

No additional documents requested 
Occupation: Lanscape manager ( in Sydney)


----------



## PK-India

James230 said:


> Hi people.
> Sponsor + Nomination + visa application submitted : 02th May
> Nomination approved: 20th October
> Still waiting for a visa &#55357;&#56873;
> 
> No additional documents requested
> Occupation: Lanscape manager ( in Sydney)


Since you are waiting for more than the standard processing time, please enquire to immi department. They will reply you back.


----------



## James230

PK-India said:


> Since you are waiting for more than the standard processing time, please enquire to immi department. They will reply you back.


Thank mate ! I did today. Hope so I'll get something next week.


----------



## extrobe

Hi our nomination was approved on 17th October (submitted 7th July), at this point they requested medicals (we're from the UK, so medicals not normally required).

Medicals just done, how long are we likely to need to wait for the final visas to be approved? Is it another 3+ months again?

(I know it's normal for 'requests for more info' to see you go to the back of the queue to be reviewed again, so wonder if this counts as a request for more info in the same way)


----------



## AntipStacey

James230 said:


> Thank mate ! I did today. Hope so I'll get something next week.


Hey,

The standard max wait time is 10 months so you are still within the timeframe! I applied 19 April and still waiting so I hope this helps you keep faith


----------



## niteshgupta120

Guys do we have any view to which date network is proccessin the applications for?


----------



## baloch1991

niteshgupta120 said:


> Guys do we have any view to which date network is proccessin the applications for?


Updated today!

They were processing 31st July.


----------



## James230

AntipStacey said:


> Hey,
> 
> The standard max wait time is 10 months so you are still within the timeframe! I applied 19 April and still waiting so I hope this helps you keep faith


Hi. Mate ! After 6 months waiting you can contact them to ask about your application.. my company has contact the immigration 10 days ago about my application., then we received a nomination approval straight away. This week we're going to call about the visa. You should ask about your application.


----------



## EnggTech

I am done with my Medicals and submission of PCC for my Visa Application. Hoping to get the Visa approval in about 2 months time.

I would like to take my wife along with me so what would be required to have her as subsequent entry to my 457 Visa? Would my Sponsoring Company require to sponsor her as well? and also what are the fees for that?

Could someone clarify on this.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ssjk

EnggTech said:


> I am done with my Medicals and submission of PCC for my Visa Application. Hoping to get the Visa approval in about 2 months time.
> 
> I would like to take my wife along with me so what would be required to have her as subsequent entry to my 457 Visa? Would my Sponsoring Company require to sponsor her as well? and also what are the fees for that?
> 
> Could someone clarify on this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Hi,

I have the same questions actually.

I have lodged my application and submitted all docs.

Fee is same $1080 only children below 18 have less fee

As per my knowledge your employer need to add your partner to apply for dependent visa ( not 100% sure )

I will update is I come to know more info and expect same from you.

Wish you all the best for your processing


----------



## ssjk

baloch1991 said:


> Updated today!
> 
> They were processing 31st July.


From Friday it sis showing 31st July only 

if anyone get next dates in enquiry pls post


----------



## exodus2go

Hello e-friend, I need your comments on my 457 application applied by my employer. All the application is handled by my sponsor.He applied on 27th of July 2017.He got in touch with me on 25th of Oct.2017 sending me N.E.R pin....AuDE1A0573633LuG...I want to confirm if this pin above is relevant to nomination or visa.


----------



## PK-India

EnggTech said:


> I am done with my Medicals and submission of PCC for my Visa Application. Hoping to get the Visa approval in about 2 months time.
> 
> I would like to take my wife along with me so what would be required to have her as subsequent entry to my 457 Visa? Would my Sponsoring Company require to sponsor her as well? and also what are the fees for that?
> 
> Could someone clarify on this.
> 
> Thanks in Advance


hello Bro, she will be the dependent applicant in your 457 visa, thus *no need* for any sponsorship from company. 
while filling the 457 application form online, you will get one option to add the applicant.

*documents required: *
1. passport copy
2. health assessment (same like yours, 501 & 502)
3. PCC
4. marriage certificate
5. health insurance (you can take a combined family insurance, for urslf & ur wife)

*as per my knowledge:* If your visa application is already lodged, you cannot add your spouse to that application. But instead, you can apply this separately once your visa is finalized. (please check this with some agents)


----------



## PK-India

ssjk said:


> From Friday it sis showing 31st July only
> 
> if anyone get next dates in enquiry pls post


they are not updating the auto reply time to time.

on 17th Oct, the auto reply was the processing of 6th July;, but actually it was 13th July.


----------



## EnggTech

ssjk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have the same questions actually.
> 
> I have lodged my application and submitted all docs.
> 
> Fee is same $1080 only children below 18 have less fee
> 
> As per my knowledge your employer need to add your partner to apply for dependent visa ( not 100% sure )
> 
> I will update is I come to know more info and expect same from you.
> 
> Wish you all the best for your processing


OK. WIll update you as soon as I come to know something.


----------



## EnggTech

PK-India said:


> hello Bro, she will be the dependent applicant in your 457 visa, thus *no need* for any sponsorship from company.
> while filling the 457 application form online, you will get one option to add the applicant.
> 
> *documents required: *
> 1. passport copy
> 2. health assessment (same like yours, 501 & 502)
> 3. PCC
> 4. marriage certificate
> 5. health insurance (you can take a combined family insurance, for urslf & ur wife)
> 
> *as per my knowledge:* If your visa application is already lodged, you cannot add your spouse to that application. But instead, you can apply this separately once your visa is finalized. (please check this with some agents)


Hey Bro!

Thanks for the info. Could you tell me if PCC has to be as per passport name or as per marriage certificate where her surname would change?

And how to get health insurance for her? As my health insurance has already been done by the employer. I am not sure if employer would do health insurance for her as well...Also I don't want to be very much dependent on my employer for everything. I am told my already existing health insurance (ICICI) would not work there so my employer did the Health Insurance there on my behalf. Is it that I should look for a health insurance company who is operating both here in India and Australia as well? Could that be done?


----------



## ssjk

Hi friends,

DIBP updated current processing date as 4th of August.

all the best to me and all applicants who lodged in August.


----------



## niteshgupta120

ssjk said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> DIBP updated current processing date as 4th of August.
> 
> all the best to me and all applicants who lodged in August.


This means it is safe to assume that they are processing applications for 8th August. All the best mine is 15th August.


----------



## ssjk

niteshgupta120 said:


> This means it is safe to assume that they are processing applications for 8th August. All the best mine is 15th August.


Mine is 22nd August


----------



## archlad1198

hi guys

how do you guys know the processing times for the 457?


457 lodged: 5 oct 2017


----------



## ssjk

archlad1198 said:


> hi guys
> 
> how do you guys know the processing times for the 457?
> 
> 457 lodged: 5 oct 2017


By sending email to : [email protected]

your file turn may come in end of Dec or Jan 2018.

all the best to you


----------



## PK-India

hello all,

Update:

Nomination applied: *27 Oct 2017*
Sponsorship Applied: *27 Oct 2017*
Visa applied: *27 Oct 2017*

Nomination + Sponsorship + Visa granted : *2nd Nov 2017*

FYI, we requested for an expedited visa processing and thus the visa is granted in 5 days..!

All the best for everyone.


----------



## alaknir

PK-India said:


> hello all,
> 
> Update:
> 
> Nomination applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> Sponsorship Applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> Visa applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> 
> Nomination + Sponsorship + Visa granted : *2nd Nov 2017*
> 
> FYI, we requested for an expedited visa processing and thus the visa is granted in 5 days..!
> 
> All the best for everyone.


Hey Pk!
Congrats, Happy that you wait ended at last.
Can you explain me what is expedited visa processing, and who has to take action on this Employer/Employee


----------



## ssjk

PK-India said:


> hello all,
> 
> Update:
> 
> Nomination applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> Sponsorship Applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> Visa applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> 
> Nomination + Sponsorship + Visa granted : *2nd Nov 2017*
> 
> FYI, we requested for an expedited visa processing and thus the visa is granted in 5 days..!
> 
> All the best for everyone.


wow Congratulations.... all the best and happy stay in Australia


----------



## niteshgupta120

PK-India said:


> hello all,
> 
> Update:
> 
> Nomination applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> Sponsorship Applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> Visa applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> 
> Nomination + Sponsorship + Visa granted : *2nd Nov 2017*
> 
> FYI, we requested for an expedited visa processing and thus the visa is granted in 5 days..!
> 
> All the best for everyone.


Congratulations....If you are moving to Sydney & if everything moves smoothly may be we can meet in person.

feel free to get in touch on facebook

https://www.facebook.com/nitesh.gupta120


----------



## PK-India

Thank you every one..& good luck to all


----------



## PK-India

alaknir said:


> Hey Pk!
> Congrats, Happy that you wait ended at last.
> Can you explain me what is expedited visa processing, and who has to take action on this Employer/Employee


Thank you.

The action is taken by the employer. I just sent them my visa application acknowledgement.


----------



## PK-India

ssjk said:


> wow Congratulations.... all the best and happy stay in Australia


Thank you.. & Good Luck..!


----------



## PK-India

niteshgupta120 said:


> Congratulations....If you are moving to Sydney & if everything moves smoothly may be we can meet in person.
> 
> feel free to get in touch on facebook
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/nitesh.gupta120


Thank you..! I am moving to Adelaide.

we can get in touch on fb... good luck..!


----------



## ssjk

PK-India said:


> hello all,
> 
> Update:
> 
> Nomination applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> Sponsorship Applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> Visa applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> 
> Nomination + Sponsorship + Visa granted : *2nd Nov 2017*
> 
> FYI, we requested for an expedited visa processing and thus the visa is granted in 5 days..!
> 
> All the best for everyone.


Hi Pk,

What is Expedited Visa processing


----------



## PK-India

ssjk said:


> Hi Pk,
> 
> What is Expedited Visa processing


it's just speeding up (or by-passing) the normal visa processing. the immigration department will consider this if there is some genuine reason... and also depends upon the employer.


----------



## esra

PK-India said:


> hello all,
> 
> Update:
> 
> Nomination applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> Sponsorship Applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> Visa applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> 
> Nomination + Sponsorship + Visa granted : *2nd Nov 2017*
> 
> FYI, we requested for an expedited visa processing and thus the visa is granted in 5 days..!
> 
> All the best for everyone.


That is so great! Congrats PK- India !


----------



## PK-India

esra said:


> That is so great! Congrats PK- India !


Thank you.. and Good luck..


----------



## Shankarr

Many Congragulations! I am new to this forum and have just filed my 457, could you help me the criteria for priority processing for 457. What requirements need to be met and what are the additional costs ?


----------



## PK-India

Shankarr said:


> Many Congragulations! I am new to this forum and have just filed my 457, could you help me the criteria for priority processing for 457. What requirements need to be met and what are the additional costs ?


hi bro, Thank you...
as per my experience and knowledge, few of those criteria for priority processing for 457 are,

1. the company badly needs you for it's smooth function, which cannot be substituted by anyone else.
2. much delayed processing time
3. application refused/ rejected/withdrawn due to some unexpected reason (as in my case).

for all these, the employer has to take a move and it all depends on how better you can convince for priority processing.

There is no extra fee for this.


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*457 Visa*

Hi How are you congratulation on getting visa after such a long wait, do we need any bank statement for 457employer sponsor visa?

I applied on 30 Aug 2017, medical done on 10th Sep 2017 , the application status shows "Receive" if we send an email to Immi will it slow down our process, how to know which dates application are now in process?

any guess when my application will be processed?

Thank you,

New to forum

Regards,

Ijaz Ahmad


----------



## PK-India

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> Hi How are you congratulation on getting visa after such a long wait, do we need any bank statement for 457employer sponsor visa?
> 
> I applied on 30 Aug 2017, medical done on 10th Sep 2017 , the application status shows "Receive" if we send an email to Immi will it slow down our process, how to know which dates application are now in process?
> 
> any guess when my application will be processed?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> New to forum
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Ijaz Ahmad


Hi bro,
you don't have to give any bank statement.
currently they are processing visa applied around 6th -10th August.
I think you will get your visa in another 15 days, fingers crossed..!
application status will change from "received" to "finalized".


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Hi*

Thank you so much, could you please let me know how to check which dates application are under process now? do we have to send an email ?

i heard if we send email they are slowing down the process?


----------



## rab7816

Hello Guys,

Any update on the date they are processing now?

Application lodge last Aug.20, still "Received" status until now.

Thank You.


----------



## ssjk

rab7816 said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Any update on the date they are processing now?
> 
> Application lodge last Aug.20, still "Received" status until now.
> 
> Thank You.


Hi,

They didn't update the autoreply dates yet. as of friday 4th August.

I am also waiting for my turn Lodged on 22nd August.

coming next 1 week to 10 days our turn will come fingers crossed.

All the best


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

ssjk said:


> Hi,
> 
> They didn't update the autoreply dates yet. as of friday 4th August.
> 
> I am also waiting for my turn Lodged on 22nd August.
> 
> coming next 1 week to 10 days our turn will come fingers crossed.
> 
> All the best


Hi Wish both of you good luck , could you please also update here in forum once you have any news from immi as i filed my application on 30th Aug 2017, medical done on 10th Sep 2017.


----------



## marihanla

Mine was lodged on May 3rd when the waiting time was 53 days (75% of the visas) and then it changed to 4 months. 
My Visa was finally approved on 18/08/2017.

Short term valid until 18/08/2019.


----------



## ssjk

Hi, 

Todays update of processing date is 10th August. 

all the best to all


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

marihanla said:


> Mine was lodged on May 3rd when the waiting time was 53 days (75% of the visas) and then it changed to 4 months.
> My Visa was finally approved on 18/08/2017.
> 
> Short term valid until 18/08/2019.


Hi after application approval, how much time it takes for visa to be stamped on passport? is there any kind of interview or documents submission (hard copies) required with the immigration department after application approval?

how was the process once the application got approved?


----------



## evo7

ssjk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Todays update of processing date is 10th August.
> 
> all the best to all


Hi all, I am new in this forum. I just wondering how you guys know the processing date from immigration?
Has been submitted the application since May, but not heard any news until now.
Cheers


----------



## EnggTech

PK-India said:


> hello all,
> 
> Update:
> 
> Nomination applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> Sponsorship Applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> Visa applied: *27 Oct 2017*
> 
> Nomination + Sponsorship + Visa granted : *2nd Nov 2017*
> 
> FYI, we requested for an expedited visa processing and thus the visa is granted in 5 days..!
> 
> All the best for everyone.


Hey PK-India Many Congrats! Enjoy your time in Australia!


----------



## PK-India

EnggTech said:


> Hey PK-India Many Congrats! Enjoy your time in Australia!


Thank you dear friend...

( I'm still following the thread until you all get the visa  )


----------



## lukkipapaw

evo7 said:


> Hi all, I am new in this forum. I just wondering how you guys know the processing date from immigration?
> Has been submitted the application since May, but not heard any news until now.
> Cheers


Hi evo7,

You can send a blank email to [email protected]. The auto-reply will contain the date currently being processed.

Can you share the key dates of your application so we can compare?

Date of application, nomination approval, medical, request for more information, submission additional info, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## evo7

lukkipapaw said:


> Hi evo7,
> 
> You can send a blank email to [email protected]. The auto-reply will contain the date currently being processed.
> 
> Can you share the key dates of your application so we can compare?
> 
> Date of application, nomination approval, medical, request for more information, submission additional info, etc.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi lukkipapaw,
Below my info,
Date of visa applicant: 10 May 2017
Nomination submitted: 28 April 2017
Nomination approval: still waiting
Medical: 15 May 2017
Submission add info: 2 Sept 2017
Sponsored as Chef

Anyone has been sponsored as Chef?
Is it normal take this long for visa processing time?
Cheers


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

PK-India said:


> Thank you dear friend...
> 
> ( I'm still following the thread until you all get the visa  )


Hi Pk-India, did you got the visa on your passport?

after application approval, how much time it takes for visa to be stamped on passport? is there any kind of interview or documents submission (hard copies) required with the immigration department after application approval?

how was the process once the application got approved?


----------



## bizzle

Hi everyone! 

If CO request additional documents for nomination and application, does someone know how it can delay the process?


----------



## ssjk

Hi Friends,

Current processing date is 14th August.

all the best

kindly update if your application status change from " Received " to ..........


----------



## nk_nepal

Visa lodged on 29 june 
10th oct. They requested health insurance and updated status received to application is processing. 
Subimeted requested docents same day on 10th october. Do you guys think my application goes back to queue? 
How long do i have to wait any idea guys?


----------



## nk_nepal

evo7 said:


> lukkipapaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi evo7,
> 
> You can send a blank email to [email protected]. The auto-reply will contain the date currently being processed.
> 
> Can you share the key dates of your application so we can compare?
> 
> Date of application, nomination approval, medical, request for more information, submission additional info, etc.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi lukkipapaw,
> Below my info,
> Date of visa applicant: 10 May 2017
> Nomination submitted: 28 April 2017
> Nomination approval: still waiting
> Medical: 15 May 2017
> Submission add info: 2 Sept 2017
> Sponsored as Chef
> 
> Anyone has been sponsored as Chef?
> Is it normal take this long for visa processing time?
> Cheers
Click to expand...

 yes i was sponsored as a chef as well, In nsw regional area. 
How do you guys check nomination status. In my immiaccount didnt see nomination status and date.


----------



## nndshkhr

My visa got approved today 

Date of Application -17th August


----------



## nk_nepal

nndshkhr said:


> My visa got approved today
> 
> Date of Application -17th August


that was really quick. Congratulations mate


----------



## alaknir

nndshkhr said:


> My visa got approved today
> 
> Date of Application -17th August


Congrats Dude! 
Don't know how the applications are processed. 
Current date processing in the system is displayed as 14th August. 
I think the processing is done based criterias
1. Profession
2. Country

@nndshkhr, if you don't mind what is your profession.


----------



## nndshkhr

alaknir said:


> Congrats Dude!
> Don't know how the applications are processed.
> Current date processing in the system is displayed as 14th August.
> I think the processing is done based criterias
> 1. Profession
> 2. Country
> 
> @nndshkhr, if you don't mind what is your profession.


The application was for 457 subsequent entrants, so I don't think it depends on profession.

The official date is off by 2-3 days, so if it says 14 that means 16-17


----------



## alaknir

Guys i am having a doubt on Nomination approval.
What is that actually?
Who all require nomination approval?

I have not come across the step in initiating visa(I am from a MNC)


----------



## alaknir

nndshkhr said:


> The application was for 457 subsequent entrants, so I don't think it depends on profession.
> 
> The official date is off by 2-3 days, so if it says 14 that means 16-17


That is good to hear but My Visa was lodged on June 22.
And i know my colleague's visa lodged date is July 12.
Embassy never asked for further docs and still in received state.

Yes, may be for subsequent entrance there may be some quick process


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

nndshkhr said:


> My visa got approved today
> 
> Date of Application -17th August


Congrats wish you good luck

so what is the next step, for how long the embassy will keep the passport?

are they stamping the visa on passport?


----------



## ssjk

nndshkhr said:


> My visa got approved today
> 
> Date of Application -17th August


Hi nndshkhr,

CONGRATULATIONS GOOD TO hear.

"If you don't mind can you tel me how the status changed in your immiaccount ???

from " received " to Assessment is in progress ??? to visa approval ??

If the status changed how much time it took to get visa approval ??

My application date is 22nd August hoping by next week I get some update.


----------



## EnggTech

nndshkhr said:


> The application was for 457 subsequent entrants, so I don't think it depends on profession.
> 
> The official date is off by 2-3 days, so if it says 14 that means 16-17


Hi nndshkhr,

Whose Subsequent Entry it was? and Could you tell me the key documents required to be provided for Subsequent Entry? And what was the fees?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

EnggTech said:


> Hi nndshkhr,
> 
> Whose Subsequent Entry it was? and Could you tell me the key documents required to be provided for Subsequent Entry? And what was the fees?
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Hi , did you got the visa on your passport?

after application approval, how much time it takes for visa to be stamped on passport? is there any kind of interview or documents submission (hard copies) required with the immigration department after application approval?

how was the process once the application got approved?

i am curious about the process after application status changes from received to finalize


----------



## manjureddy42

*I dont think there is physical stamping of visa.. It will be Digital*



ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> Hi , did you got the visa on your passport?
> 
> after application approval, how much time it takes for visa to be stamped on passport? is there any kind of interview or documents submission (hard copies) required with the immigration department after application approval?
> 
> how was the process once the application got approved?
> 
> i am curious about the process after application status changes from received to finalize


I don't think there is physical stamping of visa.. It will be Digital.. My application submitted on 18th aug.. Waiting for update from visa agent.


----------



## EnggTech

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> Hi , did you got the visa on your passport?
> 
> after application approval, how much time it takes for visa to be stamped on passport? is there any kind of interview or documents submission (hard copies) required with the immigration department after application approval?
> 
> how was the process once the application got approved?
> 
> i am curious about the process after application status changes from received to finalize


I have not got the Visa approval yet. Hoping to get it approved soon in about a month's time. My engagement with my to-be-wife is planned to be sometime in December end so I was planning for how should I go about.


----------



## ssjk

manjureddy42 said:


> I don't think there is physical stamping of visa.. It will be Digital.. My application submitted on 18th aug.. Waiting for update from visa agent.


Hi Manjureddy,

Any status change in your immi account ??? if yes when and what kindly update. you may get it soon

mine 22nd aug

Thank you


----------



## manjureddy42

Immiaccount from agent update shows Assessment completed and agent is telling that anytime u get the grant number. i got the application update sheet from the agent saying 4 years grant will be given from Immigration..

So finger crossed and waiting


----------



## nikunj

This specific forum has been very helpful.

My 457 application was lodged on 9th Sept, and it looks like currently, DIPB is processing applications lodged from 14 August 2017.

Can any expert here can confirm by when can I expect my turn? November month end?


----------



## PK-India

ssjk said:


> Hi nndshkhr,
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS GOOD TO hear.
> 
> "If you don't mind can you tel me how the status changed in your immiaccount ???
> 
> from " received " to Assessment is in progress ??? to visa approval ??
> 
> If the status changed how much time it took to get visa approval ??
> 
> My application date is 22nd August hoping by next week I get some update.


*for me both cases* ( first application withdrawn & re-application approved) *the status suddenly changed from "received" to "finalized".*
And the mail came between 4-5am, India time


----------



## PK-India

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> Hi Pk-India, did you got the visa on your passport?
> 
> after application approval, how much time it takes for visa to be stamped on passport? is there any kind of interview or documents submission (hard copies) required with the immigration department after application approval?
> 
> how was the process once the application got approved?


Hi Ijaz, there won't be any stamping on passport. the visa issued is E-visa. you only need to carry a copy of this.
Once the E-visa is approved (you will get it through mail), you can fly..!


----------



## ssjk

manjureddy42 said:


> Immiaccount from agent update shows Assessment completed and agent is telling that anytime u get the grant number. i got the application update sheet from the agent saying 4 years grant will be given from Immigration..
> 
> So finger crossed and waiting


O thats great Manjureddy.

all the best to you. pls do post the updates in the forum .


----------



## ssjk

PK-India said:


> *for me both cases* ( first application withdrawn & re-application approved) *the status suddenly changed from "received" to "finalized".*
> And the mail came between 4-5am, India time


Hi PK,

Thank you somuch for your reply. so nice of you responding for queries.

when are you moving to Aus ?? happy journey and all the best to you


----------



## ssjk

nikunj said:


> This specific forum has been very helpful.
> 
> My 457 application was lodged on 9th Sept, and it looks like currently, DIPB is processing applications lodged from 14 August 2017.
> 
> Can any expert here can confirm by when can I expect my turn? November month end?


I guess in Dec 1 st or 2nd week your turn may come.

all the best to you


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*HI PK-India*



PK-India said:


> Hi Ijaz, there won't be any stamping on passport. the visa issued is E-visa. you only need to carry a copy of this.
> Once the E-visa is approved (you will get it through mail), you can fly..!


Hi Pk India , i just received an email today from IMMI that my employer sponsor ship has been expired on 11 oct 2017 but my application status is still the same "received"

they asked me to respond to them within 28 days, can i have your no (if you dont mind on my email add ([email protected]), how did you proceed with your case, do i need to make a new application?


----------



## JasonDylan

*Worried*

Hi guys should I be worried of my visa application?
Business nomination approval: June 15 2017
Visa lodge: June 20
Documents submitted: July 15
Medical exam submitted: July 17
Nomination approval: Sept 15, No additional documents required.
High risk country: Philippines
Profession: Vascular Sonographer
Worried the application might expired


----------



## ssjk

Hi Friends,


I am happy to share that MY VISA GRANTED TODAY 11 NOV.

My date of application lodgement : 22nd August .

No further documents requested.

Thank you for all your support.

all the best to all


----------



## lukkipapaw

JasonDylan said:


> Hi guys should I be worried of my visa application?
> Business nomination approval: June 15 2017
> Visa lodge: June 20
> Documents submitted: July 15
> Medical exam submitted: July 17
> Nomination approval: Sept 15, No additional documents required.
> High risk country: Philippines
> Profession: Vascular Sonographer
> Worried the application might expired


Hey JasonDylan,

Do you have a migration agent? I'm sure they will inform you if something's up. I'm still waiting for my visa, too. Let me know if you want to connect!

Thanks!


----------



## PK-India

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> PK-India said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ijaz, there won't be any stamping on passport. the visa issued is E-visa. you only need to carry a copy of this.
> Once the E-visa is approved (you will get it through mail), you can fly..!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pk India , i just received an email today from IMMI that my employer sponsor ship has been expired on 11 oct 2017 but my application status is still the same "received"
> 
> they asked me to respond to them within 28 days, can i have your no (if you dont mind on my email add ([email protected]), how did you proceed with your case, do i need to make a new application?
Click to expand...

Hi Ijaz, im so sorry to hear that...
Let me try to analyse the situation.

I think it's exactly same thing happened in my case with one exception. While applying the visa, i opted "to withdraw the application if the nomination/sponsorship get refused". Thus my visa got withdrawn.
In your case you might not have opted this, thus they( immi department) gave you an option to reply back in 28 days, so that in mean time you can contact your employer and seek for further steps. So i think you dont have to go with a new application, but need to follow the below process.

My understanding is, your employer should now apply for sponsorship renewal and a new nomination. After this, you need to inform immi department to link the TRN of the new nomination (which the employer will give to tou immediatly after the new application). This is possible, i am sure. This should happen within the deadline, 28 days.

Same time, once the sponsorship & nomination are done, you employer can contact the immi department also quoting your 457 visa TRN to expedite the process.

Then you may get it within a week.

If you still have any doubt, please call me to this number 96 20 20 62 66 with india code as prefix.

Stay strong, happy day...


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Hi*



PK-India said:


> Hi Ijaz, im so sorry to hear that...
> Let me try to analyse the situation.
> 
> I think it's exactly same thing happened in my case with one exception. While applying the visa, i opted "to withdraw the application if the nomination/sponsorship get refused". Thus my visa got withdrawn.
> In your case you might not have opted this, thus they( immi department) gave you an option to reply back in 28 days, so that in mean time you can contact your employer and seek for further steps. So i think you dont have to go with a new application, but need to follow the below process.
> 
> My understanding is, your employer should now apply for sponsorship renewal and a new nomination. After this, you need to inform immi department to link the TRN of the new nomination (which the employer will give to tou immediatly after the new application). This is possible, i am sure. This should happen within the deadline, 28 days.
> 
> Same time, once the sponsorship & nomination are done, you employer can contact the immi department also quoting your 457 visa TRN to expedite the process.
> 
> Then you may get it within a week.
> 
> If you still have any doubt, please call me to this number 96 20 20 62 66 with india code as prefix.
> 
> Stay strong, happy day...


Hi ,Thank you for your detailed email it was quite a frustrated day but something is not in our hands 

My employer contacted me in the morning and they are going to find out a solution within next week ,to be on safe side if i have to make a new application can i use the old docs (Police certificate-it has expired it was for 3 months , i am currently residing in UAE, i can make UAE one easily but to get one from pak it will be difficult) , i will call you at your convenient time .


----------



## PK-India

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> PK-India said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ijaz, im so sorry to hear that...
> Let me try to analyse the situation.
> 
> I think it's exactly same thing happened in my case with one exception. While applying the visa, i opted "to withdraw the application if the nomination/sponsorship get refused". Thus my visa got withdrawn.
> In your case you might not have opted this, thus they( immi department) gave you an option to reply back in 28 days, so that in mean time you can contact your employer and seek for further steps. So i think you dont have to go with a new application, but need to follow the below process.
> 
> My understanding is, your employer should now apply for sponsorship renewal and a new nomination. After this, you need to inform immi department to link the TRN of the new nomination (which the employer will give to tou immediatly after the new application). This is possible, i am sure. This should happen within the deadline, 28 days.
> 
> Same time, once the sponsorship & nomination are done, you employer can contact the immi department also quoting your 457 visa TRN to expedite the process.
> 
> Then you may get it within a week.
> 
> If you still have any doubt, please call me to this number 96 20 20 62 66 with india code as prefix.
> 
> Stay strong, happy day...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ,Thank you for your detailed email it was quite a frustrated day but something is not in our hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My employer contacted me in the morning and they are going to find out a solution within next week ,to be on safe side if i have to make a new application can i use the old docs (Police certificate-it has expired it was for 3 months , i am currently residing in UAE, i can make UAE one easily but to get one from pak it will be difficult) , i will call you at your convenient time .
Click to expand...

I think you can use the old application. In worst case, if you need to lodge a new one, you can submit the same docs, but all should be valid. Regarding Police certificate, im afraid, you may have to apply a new one


----------



## manjureddy42

*How many years u got the approval*



ssjk said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to share that MY VISA GRANTED TODAY 11 NOV.
> 
> My date of application lodgement : 22nd August .
> 
> No further documents requested.
> 
> Thank you for all your support.
> 
> all the best to all


For how many years u got the visa and where you will check the visa verification.

I don't have access to my application via immi as it is managed by agents.


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*congrats*



ssjk said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am happy to share that MY VISA GRANTED TODAY 11 NOV.
> 
> My date of application lodgement : 22nd August .
> 
> No further documents requested.
> 
> Thank you for all your support.
> 
> all the best to all


congrats wish you good luck ahead


----------



## ssjk

manjureddy42 said:


> For how many years u got the visa and where you will check the visa verification.
> 
> I don't have access to my application via immi as it is managed by agents.


Hi Manjureddy,

I got email from DIBP about Visa grant. I got visa for 4 years.

I also checked in my Immiaccount.


----------



## ssjk

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> congrats wish you good luck ahead


Thank you.

all the best to you too


----------



## JasonDylan

lukkipapaw said:


> Hey JasonDylan,
> 
> Do you have a migration agent? I'm sure they will inform you if something's up. I'm still waiting for my visa, too. Let me know if you want to connect!
> 
> Thanks!


Hi lukkipapaw....... I dont have a migration agent. ME and my employer where the one who lodge the visa.


----------



## nikunj

ssjk said:


> I guess in Dec 1 st or 2nd week your turn may come.
> 
> all the best to you


Thanks ssjk! And congratulations on you Visa approval. All the best!!


----------



## manjureddy42

Is this the right link for checking the visa status using TRN.
https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query
Everytime when i check with my TRN is shows TRN is not lodged or not finalized. 
Please someone confirm others can see the details from this link.


----------



## ssjk

manjureddy42 said:


> Is this the right link for checking the visa status using TRN.
> https://online.immi.gov.au/evo/firstParty?actionType=query
> Everytime when i check with my TRN is shows TRN is not lodged or not finalized.
> Please someone confirm others can see the details from this link.


I dont think so u can check visa status in DIBP website....

We need to check in our immi account only.


----------



## manjureddy42

ssjk said:


> I dont think so u can check visa status in DIBP website....
> 
> We need to check in our immi account only.


Thanks for reply. 
Even this is also dibp link. Can you please check in this link with your details if you get details or not??


----------



## MA457

Hi. First of all Many Congratulations. Wish you all the best.

If it's OK with you, could you please share your work category, and your country of origin. 

My application was also submitted on same date 22 Aug 2017 but, haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## ssjk

MA457 said:


> Hi. First of all Many Congratulations. Wish you all the best.
> 
> If it's OK with you, could you please share your work category, and your country of origin.
> 
> My application was also submitted on same date 22 Aug 2017 but, haven't heard anything yet.


Hi,

did your nomination got approved ??? that is also important

along with all required docs... donot worry you will get it.

all the best


----------



## MA457

ssjk said:


> Hi,
> 
> did your nomination got approved ??? that is also important
> 
> along with all required docs... donot worry you will get it.
> 
> all the best


Thank you so much to address the query. Sorry, but I am not aware about nomination approval. How can I know more about it. I did some Googling and to my understanding the application moves from "Received" to "Approved" status. Could you please advise in case I am missing something.

Yup hoping for the best.

Thanks again. Cheers!


----------



## Cardup

*Update*

Any recent updates on the DIBP processing dates?


----------



## Smgawt123

Hi Guys,

First time posting,

We applied for our visa on the 25th May and are still waiting, we are coming up to six months now. Anyone out there in the same boat?


----------



## Cardup

Smgawt123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First time posting,
> 
> We applied for our visa on the 25th May and are still waiting, we are coming up to six months now. Anyone out there in the same boat?


Did you receive any requests for additional documentation?


----------



## memcc

Smgawt123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First time posting,
> 
> We applied for our visa on the 25th May and are still waiting, we are coming up to six months now. Anyone out there in the same boat?


Hey!

Yep, in a similar boat. Nomination went in 8th May, and the visa application in a few weeks later. No news since..!


----------



## ssjk

MA457 said:


> Thank you so much to address the query. Sorry, but I am not aware about nomination approval. How can I know more about it. I did some Googling and to my understanding the application moves from "Received" to "Approved" status. Could you please advise in case I am missing something.
> 
> Yup hoping for the best.
> 
> Thanks again. Cheers!


Hi,

Your employer will get the information about nomination approval. If all other docs from your side is submitted and no further docs requested then may be they are waiting for nomination approval.

Yes the status changing from Received to Finalised nothing in between.

all the best to you


----------



## Smgawt123

Hi,

Thanks for the replies, yes they requested more information in Mid August and we sent the required information in the beginning of September. It was only one piece of documentation.
Was just wondering whether it was normal we were waiting so long? I guess re assuring knowing that others are in the same boat. Anyone heard of it going past 6 months?


----------



## memcc

Smgawt123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the replies, yes they requested more information in Mid August and we sent the required information in the beginning of September. It was only one piece of documentation.
> Was just wondering whether it was normal we were waiting so long? I guess re assuring knowing that others are in the same boat. Anyone heard of it going past 6 months?


Did they request more information as part of the nomination? Or as part of the visa application? This wait is such a nightmare...!

We had more information requested as part of our nomination at the end of May. All been quiet since then.


----------



## nikunj

*Processed till?*



Cardup said:


> Any recent updates on the DIBP processing dates?


Guys any update?, I didn't get an autoresponse email.


----------



## Smgawt123

I am not sure mate, I think it was part of the visa application. 

Have you been waiting long? Its a nightmare putting your life on hold in waiting for a decision. Such a stressful time!


----------



## memcc

Smgawt123 said:


> I am not sure mate, I think it was part of the visa application.
> 
> Have you been waiting long? Its a nightmare putting your life on hold in waiting for a decision. Such a stressful time!


Yep, for sure! Will be worth it in the end...! We've just passed the 6 month mark. Hoping for an answer soon!


----------



## Smgawt123

We were hoping for a decision before they announce more changes to the list in January. If the occupation comes off the list then we would have to withdraw the application. Stressful times ahead


----------



## TODDMR

Smgawt123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> First time posting,
> 
> We applied for our visa on the 25th May and are still waiting, we are coming up to six months now. Anyone out there in the same boat?


Currently in the same boat here! We submitted our application on May 3rd with additional documents requested and submitted on May 11th. This means we've been waiting over six months now, even after the additional information. Further to that the company I will be working for have had visa approvals since ours was submitted!


----------



## MA457

ssjk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Your employer will get the information about nomination approval. If all other docs from your side is submitted and no further docs requested then may be they are waiting for nomination approval.
> 
> Yes the status changing from Received to Finalised nothing in between.
> 
> all the best to you


Thank you to clarify. That is helpful.


----------



## eila

hi, i have a pending 457visa application submitted last september.I have read that someone got his visa after few days due to expedite visa processing. Does anyone know how to do that? 

Also, is it possible to apply for a tourist visa while waiting for the 457 visa decision? 

thanks!


----------



## AntipStacey

TODDMR said:


> Currently in the same boat here! We submitted our application on May 3rd with additional documents requested and submitted on May 11th. This means we've been waiting over six months now, even after the additional information. Further to that the company I will be working for have had visa approvals since ours was submitted!


You are not alone! Applied 18th April off shore got asked for more info and still waiting.

My business application has been approved just waiting on the job nomination and my nomination gaaaah!!


----------



## SNART

AntipStacey said:


> You are not alone! Applied 18th April off shore got asked for more info and still waiting.
> 
> My business application has been approved just waiting on the job nomination and my nomination gaaaah!!


Hi All, 
I am also in same boat.

My application has been submitted on March 17th. Anyhow I am in OnShore with bridging visa A.
Still I am waiting my visa.
They requested additional documents with medical. I have already submitted all.

--
Regards,
SNART


----------



## baloch1991

Processing time for 457 has been updated today for month ending October 31st.

75% processed in 5 months.
90% processed in 10 months.


----------



## lukkipapaw

eila said:


> hi, i have a pending 457visa application submitted last september.I have read that someone got his visa after few days due to expedite visa processing. Does anyone know how to do that?
> 
> Also, is it possible to apply for a tourist visa while waiting for the 457 visa decision?
> 
> thanks!


Hello kabayan,

You have to ask your employer to request for priority processing based on the these criteria:


nominations where the nominee is already a subclass 457 visa holder (i.e. change of employer nominations);
claims of large-scale contracts/projects with imminent deadlines - where documentary evidence is provided;
applications from sponsors/positions in a remote location

If you think at least one of these criteria is applicable to your case, just feel free to ask your migration agent or your employer.

I'm also looking at applying for a tourist visa while my work visa is pending. My migration agent said there may be risks. We just have to make sure we can prove that we don't intend to stay and work without the right visa. A return ticket might be sufficient.

Let's connect via Facebook! PM me your details. 

Thanks


----------



## evo7

Hi, I am in the same boat as well. Applied on 5 may, haven't get any news for nomination. Additional documents submitted on 1 September.


----------



## MA457

457 Auto response mentions -"The network is processing applications lodged from 29 August 2017". 

Are these responses accurate. If so what does it mean. Is it for all the applications?

For instance my application was lodged on 22 Aug, but status has not changed however, the auto response tells some other story.

PROCESSING TIMES UPDATE


----------



## memcc

MA457 said:


> 457 Auto response mentions -"The network is processing applications lodged from 29 August 2017".
> 
> Are these responses accurate. If so what does it mean. Is it for all the applications?
> 
> For instance my application was lodged on 22 Aug, but status has not changed however, the auto response tells some other story.
> 
> PROCESSING TIMES UPDATE


Hey MA457,

Think it depends on if your nomination has been approved. Our application from early June is still 'received' status, because the nomination is still not approved.


----------



## CanadianOT

richplatt said:


> So my 417 (working holiday visa) came through today. Exactly two weeks after I applied. This means I can go to Australia and start work for my company. Then when my 457 comes through, I just move on to that visa.


Any updates on this process for you? I looked into this option but got conflicting advice from agents at the Australian High commission in Canada when I asked. One said, shouldn't be a problem as long as I don't work beyond the 6 months at one company while waiting for the 457. The other said it is a risk that I could be turned away at the border for not being a genuine tourist (even if 417 is granted) since I have an application for the 457 pending. That person also said there is a risk that if my 457 is approved while the 417 is pending, the 457 could be cancelled as soon as the 417 is granted.

Have you moved to Australia yet and begun working on the 417? Thanks in advance for any update you can provide!


----------



## MA457

memcc said:


> Hey MA457,
> 
> Think it depends on if your nomination has been approved. Our application from early June is still 'received' status, because the nomination is still not approved.


I see. Thank you memc.


----------



## StRalia

Hey guys,

My question is not related to processing time but thought it might worth a shot here as a lot of 457 applicants read this thread.

I have applied for our 457 visa on 18th April, assessment still in progress. My occupation is *not* on the MLTSSL.

If I happen to get the visa, am I going to be eligible to apply for PR according to the new transitional arrangements that will be valid from March 2018?

The wording of fact sheet and the FAQ is confusing and I am not sure if it is going to be valid for the applications filed that day or only till 17th April.

Thanks a lot for any help in advance.


----------



## James230

memcc said:


> Hey MA457,
> 
> Think it depends on if your nomination has been approved. Our application from early June is still 'received' status, because the nomination is still not approved.


Hi I have a question for you., I got a nomination approved in October 20th .. my application has been lodged first week of may. I still waiting for a visa. I thought it gonna takes less than a week after the nomination approval


----------



## EnggTech

James230 said:


> memcc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MA457,
> 
> Think it depends on if your nomination has been approved. Our application from early June is still 'received' status, because the nomination is still not approved.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have a question for you., I got a nomination approved in October 20th .. my application has been lodged first week of may. I still waiting for a visa. I thought it gonna takes less than a week after the nomination approval
Click to expand...

It depends, first employer nomination has to be approved then only Visa processing takes place. Sometimes employer nomination is applied first and once employer nomination is approved Application for Visa is filed and it takes 2-3 months after that for visa clearance. Sometimes Employer Nomination and Application for Visa is lodged together and once Employer nomination is approved Visa clearance doesn't take much time. In my case Employer told me they filed for Visa later I got to know that they first applied for only for nomination which got approved on 13th October and on that same date they applied for Visa.......so I am waiting for my Visa clearance now. My employer nomination was filed on 6th July. When did you give your Medicals and PCC? Also you can check your Application status on ImmiAccount.


----------



## James230

EnggTech said:


> It depends, first employer nomination has to be approved then only Visa processing takes place. Sometimes employer nomination is applied first and once employer nomination is approved Application for Visa is filed and it takes 2-3 months after that for visa clearance. Sometimes Employer Nomination and Application for Visa is lodged together and once Employer nomination is approved Visa clearance doesn't take much time. In my case Employer told me they filed for Visa later I got to know that they first applied for only for nomination which got approved on 13th October and on that same date they applied for Visa.......so I am waiting for my Visa clearance now. My employer nomination was filed on 6th July. When did you give your Medicals and PCC? Also you can check your Application status on ImmiAccount.


Thank you man ! No documents requested in my case. ( no medical etc ) my employer applied for nomination & visa at the same time. And i work for my employer right now in Sydney on bringing visa A. Almost 7-8 months now and still waiting .. every I tried to not thinking about, but it's really hard. &#129310;&#128558;


----------



## MA457

EnggTech said:


> James230 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memcc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MA457,
> 
> Think it depends on if your nomination has been approved. Our application from early June is still 'received' status, because the nomination is still not approved.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have a question for you., I got a nomination approved in October 20th .. my application has been lodged first week of may. I still waiting for a visa. I thought it gonna takes less than a week after the nomination approval
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It depends, first employer nomination has to be approved then only Visa processing takes place. Sometimes employer nomination is applied first and once employer nomination is approved Application for Visa is filed and it takes 2-3 months after that for visa clearance. Sometimes Employer Nomination and Application for Visa is lodged together and once Employer nomination is approved Visa clearance doesn't take much time. In my case Employer told me they filed for Visa later I got to know that they first applied for only for nomination which got approved on 13th October and on that same date they applied for Visa.......so I am waiting for my Visa clearance now. My employer nomination was filed on 6th July. When did you give your Medicals and PCC? Also you can check your Application status on ImmiAccount.
Click to expand...

Well this is classic case from James230. That was my initial question. What is the auto response then- * "The network is processing applications lodged from xyz date" *. In James' case he has already received the nomination approval, and the application filling date is also well ahead of what the applications are getting processed now as per the auto response.


----------



## Wduplessis

*Current processing time*

Automated system updated 20 November 2017, and showing "The network is processing applications lodged from 01 September 2017"


----------



## nikunj

Wduplessis said:


> Automated system updated 20 November 2017, and showing "The network is processing applications lodged from 01 September 2017"


Thanks a ton for the update Wduplessis! Application lodged on 9th Sept, waiting with Fingers crossed!


----------



## PKNIndia

EnggTech said:


> It depends, first employer nomination has to be approved then only Visa processing takes place. Sometimes employer nomination is applied first and once employer nomination is approved Application for Visa is filed and it takes 2-3 months after that for visa clearance. Sometimes Employer Nomination and Application for Visa is lodged together and once Employer nomination is approved Visa clearance doesn't take much time. In my case Employer told me they filed for Visa later I got to know that they first applied for only for nomination which got approved on 13th October and on that same date they applied for Visa.......so I am waiting for my Visa clearance now. My employer nomination was filed on 6th July. When did you give your Medicals and PCC? Also you can check your Application status on ImmiAccount.


Few points what you have mentioned are very valid in my case. For me my employer told me that, they filed for visa on AUG-29 (i got reference number as well), but i don't know that both nomination and visa applied together or not. 
I can't get that information from my employer, Is there any way to get these information from immiaccount? 
I have provided, Medical verification, PCC and English test proof all together on AUG-29, but still no response and my application status is still received state in immiaccount.
Can you or someone please provide any information related to this case.


----------



## JasonDylan

*Visa confusion*

So confused right now. Me and my friend applied for a 457 visa and almost the same time of processing. I got a nomination approval last sept 15 while my friend got a additional documents requirement. Nov 21 my friend got a nomination approval while the immigration asked me an additional requirement. So depress I will be kick back from the starting line of the application.


----------



## lukkipapaw

Hey guys,

Has anyone here, who were requested for more information, recently received their visa? Would be great if you could update us all. A lot of us are on the same boat and would like to know what to expect.

Thanks!


----------



## aba9291

Hi,


I'm waiting for 6 months. Anyone else in similar situation?


Applied: 28/05
Requested more info: 05/06
Info provided: 04/07
Status: Assessment in Progress


----------



## SNART

aba9291 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm awaiting for 6 months. Anyone else in a similar situation?
> 
> Applied: 28/05
> Requested more info: 05/06
> Info provided: 04/07
> Status: Assessment in Progress


Currently are you in Ausi? (I mean do you have bridging Visa A?)


----------



## TODDMR

So I can finally visit this forum with the news that my visa has been accepted! It's just taken shy of 7 months for approval so hopefully this will be encouraging for the many of you out there still waiting for a similar period of time. Below is the timeline of the visa process: 

Nomination: Already approved
Date of application submission: 3rd May
Additional documents requested and submitted: 11th May
Date of approval: 22nd November

Best of luck to everyone, I know how hard it is to wait but it should pull through in the end!


----------



## aba9291

SNART said:


> Currently are you in Ausi? (I mean do you have bridging Visa A?)


Yes, I am.


----------



## AntipStacey

TODDMR said:


> So I can finally visit this forum with the news that my visa has been accepted! It's just taken shy of 7 months for approval so hopefully this will be encouraging for the many of you out there still waiting for a similar period of time. Below is the timeline of the visa process:
> 
> Nomination: Already approved
> Date of application submission: 3rd May
> Additional documents requested and submitted: 11th May
> Date of approval: 22nd November
> 
> Best of luck to everyone, I know how hard it is to wait but it should pull through in the end!


Many congrats to you!!! I applied 18th April and got asked for more info in May then got the company sponsorship approved in August so hoping i will be close!

What is your occupation?

Enjoy your life in Aus


----------



## Wduplessis

Automated system updated 23 November 2017, and showing "The network is processing applications lodged from 07 September 2017"


----------



## PKNIndia

*Need information about Nomination.*

Hi All,

My employer nominated for AUS WP 457 (i have also submitted all docs, medical, PCC, Degree certificate) and i got reference number on AUG-29. Can someone share there experience about how may months it took from the date of nomination till date we get visa approved.

Right now network is processing application from Sep-7, but i haven't received any notification about my visa and status in immi account is still in received.


----------



## nikunj

The network is processing applications lodged from 07 September 2017 (UPDATED on 23 November 2017)


----------



## lucka

Applied August -10 (nomination + visa)

Nomination approved November - 7 

Additional info requested November - 7 (they were not happy with criminal record provided) 

New criminal record provided November 17

And waiting again.......


----------



## lucka

TODDMR said:


> So I can finally visit this forum with the news that my visa has been accepted! It's just taken shy of 7 months for approval so hopefully this will be encouraging for the many of you out there still waiting for a similar period of time. Below is the timeline of the visa process:
> 
> Nomination: Already approved
> Date of application submission: 3rd May
> Additional documents requested and submitted: 11th May
> Date of approval: 22nd November
> 
> Best of luck to everyone, I know how hard it is to wait but it should pull through in the end!


Congrats!!! You finally got it. That was a long wait. All the best down under!!!


----------



## TODDMR

AntipStacey said:


> Many congrats to you!!! I applied 18th April and got asked for more info in May then got the company sponsorship approved in August so hoping i will be close!
> 
> What is your occupation?
> 
> Enjoy your life in Aus


Cheers, you shouldn't be too far off yours either then hopefully! My job falls within the 'Urban & Regional Planner' category, the visa was also approved wih a defacto partner attached if that's any help.


----------



## PKNIndia

EnggTech said:


> It depends, first employer nomination has to be approved then only Visa processing takes place. Sometimes employer nomination is applied first and once employer nomination is approved Application for Visa is filed and it takes 2-3 months after that for visa clearance. Sometimes Employer Nomination and Application for Visa is lodged together and once Employer nomination is approved Visa clearance doesn't take much time. In my case Employer told me they filed for Visa later I got to know that they first applied for only for nomination which got approved on 13th October and on that same date they applied for Visa.......so I am waiting for my Visa clearance now. My employer nomination was filed on 6th July. When did you give your Medicals and PCC? Also you can check your Application status on ImmiAccount.


Thanks for this information, if you know, can you please tell me how to check if my nomination is approved or not?


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

Hi everyone, is there any link where we can see if the nomination has been approved or not? 

second i received an email from case officer asking explanation about expired nomination, i replied back to that email [email protected] by mentioning the case officer name and position no in the email, is that ok ? 

do i need to follow up if my case officer received my reply or no need?

any one passed through this situation could you please share your experience with us.


----------



## JasonDylan

*VISA approved*

Just got my visa approved
Med-long term (4 years)
Timeline:
Sponsorship approval: May 15, 2017
Visa Application June 20, 2017
Medicals and Documents lodge: July 15, 2017
Nomination approved: September 15, 2017
Visa approval: November 21, 2017

Always stay positive guys.


----------



## baloch1991

JasonDylan said:


> Just got my visa approved
> Med-long term (4 years)
> Timeline:
> Sponsorship approval: May 15, 2017
> Visa Application June 20, 2017
> Medicals and Documents lodge: July 15, 2017
> Nomination approved: September 15, 2017
> Visa approval: November 21, 2017
> 
> Always stay positive guys.


Hello JasonDylan,

Congratulations on your Visa approval. Happy travelling. 

Were you requested for additional information? What was the status of your application before it got finalised.

TIA


----------



## JasonDylan

Nov 20 they requested a copy of my passport. Then the status of my visa changed from received to assessment in progress. The following day visa was approved.


----------



## sbt Everest

*same boat*



nk_nepal said:


> Visa lodged on 29 june
> 10th oct. They requested health insurance and updated status received to application is processing.
> Subimeted requested docents same day on 10th october. Do you guys think my application goes back to queue?
> How long do i have to wait any idea guys?


even my visa lodged on 20 june and same day medical also. till now waiting , 457sucks


----------



## bulsey86

Hi Guys

Update:

Application and nomination submitted: 6th September 2017
Nomination Approval: 22nd November 2017
Visa Granted: 22nd November 2017

No other information requested.

Good Luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Rcaballero

bulsey86 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Update:
> 
> Application and nomination submitted: 6th September 2017
> Nomination Approval: 22nd November 2017
> Visa Granted: 22nd November 2017
> 
> No other information requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone waiting.


Hi mate, what's your profession and what state are you gonna be working in australia? Congratulations btw.


----------



## lukkipapaw

JasonDylan said:


> Nov 20 they requested a copy of my passport. Then the status of my visa changed from received to assessment in progress. The following day visa was approved.


Hi JasonDylan,

Did your friend get his visa already?

Thanks.


----------



## dombivliindian

Hello,

Any people pending since April 2017 post their visa lodgement ???


----------



## AntipStacey

dombivliindian said:


> Hello,
> 
> Any people pending since April 2017 post their visa lodgement ???


Hi,

Yes I applied 18th April and still waiting!


----------



## evo7

I am waiting from May still haven't get any nomination nor visa approval ?


----------



## EnggTech

PKNIndia said:


> Thanks for this information, if you know, can you please tell me how to check if my nomination is approved or not?


Nomination only your employer can check. You can ask your employer to request Visa authorities to expedite your Visa Process. That's what you can do.

Once Nomination is approved then your employer will share with you the application no and using that application no then you can keep checking the status through your Immiaccount.


----------



## Cardup

*Update*

DIBP update on 27 November: Currently processing visas from 12 September 2017.


----------



## EnggTech

JasonDylan said:


> Just got my visa approved
> Med-long term (4 years)
> Timeline:
> Sponsorship approval: May 15, 2017
> Visa Application June 20, 2017
> Medicals and Documents lodge: July 15, 2017
> Nomination approved: September 15, 2017
> Visa approval: November 21, 2017
> 
> Always stay positive guys.


Hey Congrats!

So that means they have started going through applications which are complete of that week.

So if there is anyone here who has complete application submitted on Sep 18-22 week should be able to get their Visa soon. Lets see.

My Application lodged on 6th July, Nomination approved on 13th October, Additional Documents requested (PCC & Medicals) and submitted on 2nd Nov. So I guess I have to wait for another month or so. Lets see. Waiting anxiously!


----------



## anant

*Update from DIBP*



Cardup said:


> DIBP update on 27 November: Currently processing visas from 12 September 2017.


How we can check that they are processing files for some specific date...Is there any specific link for same?


----------



## mporwal

anant said:


> How we can check that they are processing files for some specific date...Is there any specific link for same?


You can just send an email to [email protected], and you will receive an automated response in a few seconds with this information.

I generally use anonymous email address using apps like https://www<dot>guerrillamail<dot>com

They generally update this info every 3 days, last update was on 27th Nov, so next update should be sometime tomorrow.


----------



## PKNIndia

EnggTech said:


> Nomination only your employer can check. You can ask your employer to request Visa authorities to expedite your Visa Process. That's what you can do.
> 
> Once Nomination is approved then your employer will share with you the application no and using that application no then you can keep checking the status through your Immiaccount.


Thanks for the details.
But i got my TRN details on Aug 29 and i am able to check my status through immiaccont, my nomination is completed right?

But till now no update, status is still an received in immiaccount. As other in the forum updated they are processing application starting from 12 September.


----------



## anant

*Any update*

What is latest update for which date they are processing files???


----------



## dombivliindian

anant said:


> What is latest update for which date they are processing files???


They are working on application submitted from 8th September 2017


----------



## dombivliindian

anant said:


> How we can check that they are processing files for some specific date...Is there any specific link for same?


you can send an email to [email protected]

then youll recieve a system generated email which will tell you as to which lodged date applications are they working on !!!


----------



## dombivliindian

EnggTech said:


> Hey Congrats!
> 
> So that means they have started going through applications which are complete of that week.
> 
> So if there is anyone here who has complete application submitted on Sep 18-22 week should be able to get their Visa soon. Lets see.
> 
> My Application lodged on 6th July, Nomination approved on 13th October, Additional Documents requested (PCC & Medicals) and submitted on 2nd Nov. So I guess I have to wait for another month or so. Lets see. Waiting anxiously!


did your employer get an RFI on your application ???
what were you advised ???

my employer informed me that my nomination was rejected and they have refiled the nomination.

they also asked for PCC, IELTS TRF, previous 457 VISA Approval and sponsorship approval along with visa cancellation letter which I submitted to my employer on 6th November and they advised that it will take 2 to 4 weeks for re assessment of the nomination and visa approvals.

so I am waiting for it ...

Please share your thoughts on it


----------



## dombivliindian

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> Hi everyone, is there any link where we can see if the nomination has been approved or not?
> 
> second i received an email from case officer asking explanation about expired nomination, i replied back to that email [email protected] by mentioning the case officer name and position no in the email, is that ok ?
> 
> do i need to follow up if my case officer received my reply or no need?
> 
> any one passed through this situation could you please share your experience with us.


Salam Vallekum Jiaz

unfortunately there is no link or app to check validity of the nomination.

however there is an App that could help you in checking whether you hold a valid visa or not

name of the App is MyVEVO

below is the link :-

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=au.gov.border.myvevo&hl=en

see if that helps


----------



## dombivliindian

AntipStacey said:


> Many congrats to you!!! I applied 18th April and got asked for more info in May then got the company sponsorship approved in August so hoping i will be close!
> 
> What is your occupation?
> 
> Enjoy your life in Aus


it looks like we are in the same boat

my visa and nomination was applied on 24th April 2017
more information requested 6th Nov 2017
information submitted 7th Nov

i was advised that will have to wait for 2 tp 4 weeks for the case officer to re assess the applications for both nomination and visa
'
however a website said it takes from 28 to 56 days depending how you share the information with DIBP. either visa immiaccount or email.


----------



## EnggTech

dombivliindian said:


> EnggTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Congrats!
> 
> So that means they have started going through applications which are complete of that week.
> 
> So if there is anyone here who has complete application submitted on Sep 18-22 week should be able to get their Visa soon. Lets see.
> 
> My Application lodged on 6th July, Nomination approved on 13th October, Additional Documents requested (PCC & Medicals) and submitted on 2nd Nov. So I guess I have to wait for another month or so. Lets see. Waiting anxiously!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did your employer get an RFI on your application ???
> what were you advised ???
> 
> my employer informed me that my nomination was rejected and they have refiled the nomination.
> 
> they also asked for PCC, IELTS TRF, previous 457 VISA Approval and sponsorship approval along with visa cancellation letter which I submitted to my employer on 6th November and they advised that it will take 2 to 4 weeks for re assessment of the nomination and visa approvals.
> 
> so I am waiting for it ...
> 
> Please share your thoughts on it
Click to expand...

Yes. My Application was lodged on 6th July. On 13th October Nomination was approved but they requested further information which were (1) PCC (2) HEALTH INSURANCE and (3) MEDICALS.

Employer took care of HEALTH INSURANCE rest PCC and MEDICALS I got done and submitted on 2nd Nov. Since my complete documentation was done on 2nd Nov it should be evaluated when 2nd Nov Applications evaluation time will come. I am at present not making much enquiry with my Employer as they said it should take about a month or one and half months' time.......only when Visa Authorities will be done with evaluating Nov 1st week Applications and if mine is not cleared then I will make enquiry with my employer.......as of now I am just waiting for Visa authorities to reach the Nov 1st week applications......Lets see.


----------



## anant

*strange*



dombivliindian said:


> They are working on application submitted from 8th September 2017


Strange, someone has posted day before yesterday that they are working on 12th September application.

dombivliindian: Did you get this message today?


----------



## Wduplessis

dombivliindian said:


> They are working on application submitted from 8th September 2017


DIBP already updated their email response on the 27th Nov that they are busy processing applications from the 12th of September, meaning three days later they should be way beyond that. Their system should have an updated date either end of today or tomorrow again.


----------



## Kris87

My 457 visa was granted this morning. Details are as follows:

Position Nomination: 14 September 2017
Visa Application: 14 September 2017
Medicals done: 4 October 2017
Visa granted: 30 November 2017


----------



## EnggTech

Kris87 said:


> My 457 visa was granted this morning. Details are as follows:
> 
> Position Nomination: 14 September 2017
> Visa Application: 14 September 2017
> Medicals done: 4 October 2017
> Visa granted: 30 November 2017


Congrats!!

It means Visa Authorities are evaluating Visas of around that week (Mid September).

My Nomination was approved a month later than yours i.e. 13th October and I submitted my PCC and Medicals on 2nd Nov which is again a month later than yours. I am hoping to get the Visa approval around a months' time from now. Lets see.


----------



## amit07

Hello There,

Is anyone know how long it will take for Nomination 457 visa ?
If the business sponsoring first time ? 
Visa application/Nomination application Date: 12th Oct 2017.
Medical/PCC : 12 Oct 2017.
Occupation : Registered Nurse 
Application done onshore. 
How long it will take to grant 457 visa. 
Please HELP !


----------



## amit07

bulsey86 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Update:
> 
> Application and nomination submitted: 6th September 2017
> Nomination Approval: 22nd November 2017
> Visa Granted: 22nd November 2017
> 
> No other information requested.
> 
> Good Luck to everyone waiting.


Will you please inform me your sponsor is done nomination first time ? did you apply inside Australia ?


----------



## lucka

dombivliindian said:


> it looks like we are in the same boat
> 
> my visa and nomination was applied on 24th April 2017
> more information requested 6th Nov 2017
> information submitted 7th Nov
> 
> i was advised that will have to wait for 2 tp 4 weeks for the case officer to re assess the applications for both nomination and visa
> '
> however a website said it takes from 28 to 56 days depending how you share the information with DIBP. either visa immiaccount or email.


Hey there buddy,

We have submitted additional info on Nov 17. We are on the same boat.
Which website mentioned 28 to 56 days? Was it DIBP website or some agent website?

I was looking war this kind of info everywhere and could not find it.

Thanx for sharing!

lucka


----------



## dombivliindian

lucka said:


> Hey there buddy,
> 
> We have submitted additional info on Nov 17. We are on the same boat.
> Which website mentioned 28 to 56 days? Was it DIBP website or some agent website?
> 
> I was looking war this kind of info everywhere and could not find it.
> 
> Thanx for sharing!
> 
> lucka


you can visit Emigra Worldwide's website @ Australia - Subclass 457 Visa Processing Times and Policy Guidelines - Emigra Worldwide
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Initial Assessment - Forty (40) working days

This is the first assessment of an application. If the application is assessment ready, the Department will seek to finalize the application. Note: Initial Assessments are prioritized by the Department, with cases shifted across the 457 processing network to keep allocation dates as closely aligned as possible across Australia.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Case related emails - Five (5) working days

The Department places a priority on responding to email enquiries quickly given that most communication with agents is now via email. Note: This does not include emailed responses to Request for Further Information (RFI) submitting documents (see below).
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RFIs - responses uploaded through ImmiAccount - Twenty-eight (28) working days

Reducing this time frame is not as high priority as reducing the time taken to make Initial Assessments because feedback from 457 processing staff is that responses to RFIs are often provided in a series of separate uploads to ImmiAccount over the twenty-eight (28) day response period.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RFIs - responses provided via email	Twenty-eight (28) and up to fifty-six (56) working days

Providing supporting documents via ImmiAccount delivers processing efficiency; consequently, ImmiAccount users are given priority processing.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This immigration agency is based out of Toronto as far as the Canadian Office is concerned

67 Yonge Street, Suite 600
Toronto, ON M5E 1J8
Canada

[email protected]
+1-416-979-9600

youre from which city in canada ?? and where would you be heading in australia ???

even i want to move to Canada for few years. I have also applied for Canada's Express entry through Federal Govts skilled worker program. I have a job waiting for me in Canada which i will pick up later. for now I am moving to sydney.

I have stayed for 7 months in melbourne in year 2015.

we can stay in touch and we could catch up over a beer if we meet up in Oz.

i am in mumbai at the present and my email is [email protected]

my mobile is +919167473815 i am available on imessage and whatsapp

feel free to buzz or chat.

i hope the info that i have shared would help you

Cheers !!!!


----------



## dombivliindian

Kris87 said:


> My 457 visa was granted this morning. Details are as follows:
> 
> Position Nomination: 14 September 2017
> Visa Application: 14 September 2017
> Medicals done: 4 October 2017
> Visa granted: 30 November 2017


Congratulations Mate !!!!


----------



## dombivliindian

EnggTech said:


> Yes. My Application was lodged on 6th July. On 13th October Nomination was approved but they requested further information which were (1) PCC (2) HEALTH INSURANCE and (3) MEDICALS.
> 
> Employer took care of HEALTH INSURANCE rest PCC and MEDICALS I got done and submitted on 2nd Nov. Since my complete documentation was done on 2nd Nov it should be evaluated when 2nd Nov Applications evaluation time will come. I am at present not making much enquiry with my Employer as they said it should take about a month or one and half months' time.......only when Visa Authorities will be done with evaluating Nov 1st week Applications and if mine is not cleared then I will make enquiry with my employer.......as of now I am just waiting for Visa authorities to reach the Nov 1st week applications......Lets see.


Thank you for the insight.

is there a way to check as to which date's application id DIBP re assesing for the RFI recieved ones ?????


----------



## manjureddy42

Hi All,

I have query on visa status.

My visa application status shows Assessment completed on November 1st but still i am waiting for grant number from DIBP. My agent is saying anytime they will give the grant.

Please someone in this group clarify me on this.


----------



## EnggTech

dombivliindian said:


> Thank you for the insight.
> 
> is there a way to check as to which date's application id DIBP re assesing for the RFI recieved ones ?????


I myself haven't checked yet. But people here are discussing that you need to send an email to [email protected] and they will reply you informing the applications they are presently assessing.

Can anyone tell here if I can send an enquiry email from my personal gmail id to the above id? and what should I write in my email to make the enquiry? Would it be OK if I just give them my Visa Application TRN no and ask them the status?

Your suggestions will be of great help!

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## dombivliindian

Hello enggTech
You have to just mention is your email that visa update required. 

Currently they are processing applications lodged from 12th September. 

If that way it will take 2 to 3 months to re assess our applications they might have a different que for processing / re assessing applications on which RFI has been updated along with requested documents


----------



## dombivliindian

EnggTech said:


> dombivliindian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the insight.
> 
> is there a way to check as to which date's application id DIBP re assesing for the RFI recieved ones ?????
> 
> 
> 
> I myself haven't checked yet. But people here are discussing that you need to send an email to [email protected] and they will reply you informing the applications they are presently assessing.
> 
> Can anyone tell here if I can send an enquiry email from my personal gmail id to the above id? and what should I write in my email to make the enquiry? Would it be OK if I just give them my Visa Application TRN no and ask them the status?
> 
> Your suggestions will be of great help!
> 
> Thanks in Advance!
Click to expand...

Unfortunately they informed me that they will not be able to share update on my application


----------



## keira

Hi all, 

This thread has been very helpful for me to understand the current processing status. Sharing my update with you all:

UK & Hong Kong citizen. Using UK passport for application. 

Employer Nomination and VISA application: 18 September
DIBP Request for evidence of previous name change: 19 September
DIBP Request for police clearance: 20 September 
Nomination granted: 2 October
Evidence of previous name change submitted: 5 October
DIBP receives police clearance: 6 November 
DIBP Request for Further Information (RFI): 30 November - requested a notarised certified true copy of my Hong Kong identity card (includes both front and back sides of the card). My agent said it is unusual for them to request both front and back sides and to be notarised. The copy they already have was a copy of the front side of my ID card. 

Will submit the notarised copy coming Monday and provide you all with an update when I hear back. 

- Keira


----------



## amit07

*457 Process Time*

For first time sponsor to get nomination on 457 visa Registered Nurse how long it will take ????

Is there any chance we can deal with DIBP for fast process if the staff need urgently or the place comes in regional area ???

Please any MARA agent or any person advice here .... I m waiting from 2 months ......


----------



## auchero

Hi everyone. I applied 457 nomination and application in 21 June. DIBP send RFI for Further Infomation in 30 August. Then we sent all additional information in 14 September. Now we are stilling waiting. Unluckily, my occupation is Hair and Beauty Salon Manager which could be removed from the STSOL list in January 18. I am confusing now. Is DIBP processing 457 applications from 12 September now ? Will they finalize my application soon or we have to wait . 
Any information from you guys will help me a lot. 
Thank you.


----------



## auchero

The network is processing applications lodged from 18 September 2017. ( Updated 4 December 2017)


----------



## baloch1991

*Visa Granted*

Hello guys,

Visa has been granted for me and my partner today after around 4.5 months.

Here are the details of my applications.

Lodged: 21st July 2017.
Nomination Approved: 3rd August, 2017.
Request for further information: 3rd August, 2017.
Further info provided: 4th August, 2017.
Granted: 5th December, 2017
Occupation: ICT Support Engineer.
Country: Pakistan

All of those who are still waiting should remain positive. It wont be that far from here.


----------



## AntipStacey

baloch1991 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Visa has been granted for me and my partner today after around 4.5 months.
> 
> Here are the details of my applications.
> 
> Lodged: 21st July 2017.
> Nomination Approved: 3rd August, 2017.
> Request for further information: 3rd August, 2017.
> Further info provided: 4th August, 2017.
> Granted: 5th December, 2017
> Occupation: ICT Support Engineer.
> Country: Pakistan
> 
> All of those who are still waiting should remain positive. It wont be that far from here.


Lovely news! Wishing you all the best, please keep your fingers crossed for the rest of us


----------



## baloch1991

AntipStacey said:


> Lovely news! Wishing you all the best, please keep your fingers crossed for the rest of us


Just don't loose hope, you will get it soon. All the best.


----------



## dombivliindian

baloch1991 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Visa has been granted for me and my partner today after around 4.5 months.
> 
> Here are the details of my applications.
> 
> Lodged: 21st July 2017.
> Nomination Approved: 3rd August, 2017.
> Request for further information: 3rd August, 2017.
> Further info provided: 4th August, 2017.
> Granted: 5th December, 2017
> Occupation: ICT Support Engineer.
> Country: Pakistan
> 
> All of those who are still waiting should remain positive. It wont be that far from here.


Congratulations @baloch1991. intezaar toh shiddat se kar rahe hai. Dua karein ki hamara visa bhi jald approve ho jayein.


----------



## keira

keira said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This thread has been very helpful for me to understand the current processing status. Sharing my update with you all:
> 
> UK & Hong Kong citizen. Using UK passport for application.
> 
> Employer Nomination and VISA application: 18 September
> DIBP Request for evidence of previous name change: 19 September
> DIBP Request for police clearance: 20 September
> Nomination granted: 2 October
> Evidence of previous name change submitted: 5 October
> DIBP receives police clearance: 6 November
> DIBP Request for Further Information (RFI): 30 November - requested a notarised certified true copy of my Hong Kong identity card (includes both front and back sides of the card). My agent said it is unusual for them to request both front and back sides and to be notarised. The copy they already have was a copy of the front side of my ID card.
> 
> Will submit the notarised copy coming Monday and provide you all with an update when I hear back.
> 
> - Keira


Hi all, glad to say that I have submitted my document on 4 December and my visa was granted on 5 December! A very quick response!

All the best to you all! Good things will come through soon!

- Keira


----------



## SNART

baloch1991 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Visa has been granted for me and my partner today after around 4.5 months.
> 
> Here are the details of my applications.
> 
> Lodged: 21st July 2017.
> Nomination Approved: 3rd August, 2017.
> Request for further information: 3rd August, 2017.
> Further info provided: 4th August, 2017.
> Granted: 5th December, 2017
> Occupation: ICT Support Engineer.
> Country: Pakistan
> 
> All of those who are still waiting should remain positive. It wont be that far from here.


Congrats boss!
If you do not mind please let us know your IELTS results?


----------



## m&m2369

Hi Everyone!

Just a bit of good news and hope for those out there. Me and my girlfriend applied for 457 visa on 13th November. Having read the processing times and through this forum we were thinking we were in for a long wait. We got an email on 4th December saying are visa had been granted! 

So it took exactly 3 weeks for us, which is a bit crazy as we really thought we would be waiting at least a few months. 

We submitted a full application with as much informations as we possibly could fit.


----------



## Smgawt123

nice one mate, good too hear the good stories, we will soon be reaching the 7 month mark!


----------



## BlackRider

*Finally!*

Hey Guys,

I have been lurking on this forum for quite some time and your messages have been a big help. Finally, today morning I got my visa granted.

Application Date: 19 September
Grant Date: 06 December

Thank you all and all the best for all the ones still waiting!


----------



## AntipStacey

Smgawt123 said:


> nice one mate, good too hear the good stories, we will soon be reaching the 7 month mark!


I am a few weeks off the 8 month wait....


----------



## auchero

BlackRider said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been lurking on this forum for quite some time and your messages have been a big help. Finally, today morning I got my visa granted.
> 
> Application Date: 19 September
> Grant Date: 06 December
> 
> Thank you all and all the best for all the ones still waiting!


Congratulation mate !


----------



## dombivliindian

AntipStacey said:


> I am a few weeks off the 8 month wait....


same here mate !!! lodgement date 24th April and on Christmas eve it will be 8th month !!!


----------



## AntipStacey

dombivliindian said:


> same here mate !!! lodgement date 24th April and on Christmas eve it will be 8th month !!!


18th April for me!! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## nk_nepal

29 june for me .additional document requested & submeted on 10th oct .still waiting .457 sucks


----------



## baloch1991

SNART said:


> baloch1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Visa has been granted for me and my partner today after around 4.5 months.
> 
> Here are the details of my applications.
> 
> Lodged: 21st July 2017.
> Nomination Approved: 3rd August, 2017.
> Request for further information: 3rd August, 2017.
> Further info provided: 4th August, 2017.
> Granted: 5th December, 2017
> Occupation: ICT Support Engineer.
> Country: Pakistan
> 
> All of those who are still waiting should remain positive. It wont be that far from here.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats boss!
> If you do not mind please let us know your IELTS results?
Click to expand...

Thank you 

I appeared in TOEFL iBT exam, and got 101/120.
R:26, L:27, S:24, W:24.


----------



## bulsey86

Rcaballero said:


> Hi mate, what's your profession and what state are you gonna be working in australia? Congratulations btw.


Apologies for the late response

I work in IT support, supporting Windows & iOS. Hold MS and Apple certs


----------



## StRalia

AntipStacey said:


> 18th April for me!! Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you


18th April here as well! I am starting to loose my hope, this waiting time is waaay too long.


----------



## dombivliindian

StRalia said:


> 18th April here as well! I am starting to loose my hope, this waiting time is waaay too long.


i have few chaps here in mumbai and pune from april lodgments. we have got RFIs( Request for information) from DIBP australia and they requested police clearence certificate and few additional documents from us which we have submitted in early november and we have been advised to wait for 2 to 4 weeks by our employer immigration cell. few state that it can take 28 to 56 working days for re assesment.

would suggest you to check with your immigration agent for an update on your application if they have recieved RFI ...

Cheers


----------



## Smgawt123

AntipStacey said:


> I am a few weeks off the 8 month wait....


fingers crossed for you mate, the longer it goes there more stressful it becomes!


----------



## StRalia

dombivliindian said:


> i have few chaps here in mumbai and pune from april lodgments. we have got RFIs( Request for information) from DIBP australia and they requested police clearence certificate and few additional documents from us which we have submitted in early november and we have been advised to wait for 2 to 4 weeks by our employer immigration cell. few state that it can take 28 to 56 working days for re assesment.
> 
> would suggest you to check with your immigration agent for an update on your application if they have recieved RFI ...
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your suggestion. They have requested missing documents in the middle of May and we supplied everything in a couple of days. There is nothing else we could do for now I think.


----------



## dombivliindian

I am not sure @StRalia why haven’t you got your approval yet. If you have submitted RFI in May what exactly is making it take so long ????


----------



## nk_nepal

Ithink the reason is july changes.looks Department is messed up with unprecedented changes aanouced without a plan last April and july resulting many applications lodged prior to July being delayed.


----------



## Smgawt123

StRalia said:


> Thanks a lot for your suggestion. They have requested missing documents in the middle of May and we supplied everything in a couple of days. There is nothing else we could do for now I think.


Don't get your hopes up on the 56 day mark mate, myself as well as others have surpassed this time, I think its just random. Some have theirs assessed and approved in weeks, others take months.


----------



## memcc

Hey guys,

Finally received the good news this morning!

Nomination: 8th May.
Nomination: RFI 22nd May and sent back 9th June.
Visa application date: 9th June.
Grant: 12th December.


----------



## dombivliindian

memcc said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally received the good news this morning!
> 
> Nomination: 8th May.
> Nomination: RFI 22nd May and sent back 9th June.
> Visa application date: 9th June.
> Grant: 12th December.


congratulations Mate !!! please do pray for us !!! fingers, toes and everything crossed LOL


----------



## AntipStacey

memcc said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally received the good news this morning!
> 
> Nomination: 8th May.
> Nomination: RFI 22nd May and sent back 9th June.
> Visa application date: 9th June.
> Grant: 12th December.


Great news!! What a lovely Xmas present


----------



## rab7816

memcc said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Finally received the good news this morning!
> 
> Nomination: 8th May.
> Nomination: RFI 22nd May and sent back 9th June.
> Visa application date: 9th June.
> Grant: 12th December.


Congrats..

May I ask, when was your nomination approval?


----------



## anant

Any idea about latest processing date of files??


----------



## memcc

AntipStacey said:


> Great news!! What a lovely Xmas present


Thanks! I'm hoping this means they are finally clearing all the older applications...! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## memcc

rab7816 said:


> Congrats..
> 
> May I ask, when was your nomination approval?


Thanks - sponsored as a Software Engineer


----------



## Harrypannu

Hi there
I have submitted a complete file as a subsequent entrant on 457 visa and its been 2 months now but havent heard anything yet does they take long to process subsequent files as well any info would be helpful thnx..


----------



## dombivliindian

Hello Guys..

I have 2 good news for the day..

2 457 visa approvals by 13th dec 2017..
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Case 1:- Anurag Mahto Employer :- Tata Consultancy Services India 

WP Petition Filed/ Lodgement Date :- 18th April 2017

RFI (Request for Information) Recieved from DIBP Australia :- 02nd November 2017

RFI Submitted :- 02nd November 2017

Nomination Approved on 12th December 2017

457 Visa Approved on 12th December 2017

Visa Validity :- 2 Years

Occupation Nominated by Employer :- ICT Support Engineer
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Case 2 :- Dombivliindian (Ro)

WP Petition Filed/ Lodgement Date :- 24th April 2017

RFI (Request for Information) Recieved from DIBP Australia :- 06nd November 2017

RFI Submitted :- 07nd November 2017

Nomination Approved on 13th December 2017

457 Visa Approved on 13th December 2017

Visa Validity :- 2 Years

Occupation Nominated by Employer :- ICT Support Engineer
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know guys that the process is really irritating and annoying. the wait is very frustrating but eventually you all will get your visas approved. I had to wait for 7 and half month to get mine. just hold on tighter on this bumpy ride.

will pray for you all.

Cheers and god bless !!!!


----------



## StRalia

Oh, these are amazing news! Congratulation to both of them and all the best with the new adventures!


----------



## Robsy

Does anyone know from what date they are currently processing...that message you get from the auto-reply? The last I saw on this thread was that they were processing applications form the 18th Sept, which was updated on 4th Dec.

My husband is main applicant and my daughter and myself are dependents.
Application submitted on 27 Sept 2017
Medicals done on 4th Oct 2017.

This wait is a killer!!!


----------



## AmeerahAmihan2015

The network is processing applications lodged from 20 September 2017.

UPDATED on 12 DECEMBER 2017


----------



## Smgawt123

Am I correct in thinking the RFI is your submission date?


----------



## EnggTech

Smgawt123 said:


> Am I correct in thinking the RFI is your submission date?


The date of final submission of documents can be considered as your submission date. Even after one RFI they may ask for further information if they are not satisfied with your documents against RFI. So till the time you are done with submission of complete documents your submission date isn't final. Some are asked 2-3 times for documents.


----------



## Smgawt123

Ah Ok, for me in not paying much attention to what dates they are supposed to be assessing. Their is no correlation in this thread that supports it for me. I think it literally just random, as people receive their visas in weeks, others a couple of months and then people like us who are now at the 7 month stage.


----------



## AntipStacey

Smgawt123 said:


> Ah Ok, for me in not paying much attention to what dates they are supposed to be assessing. Their is no correlation in this thread that supports it for me. I think it literally just random, as people receive their visas in weeks, others a couple of months and then people like us who are now at the 7 month stage.


Hey,

Agreed it is the same for me! I am at 8 months and to be honest there is not a thing we can do the max at the moment is 10 months and even then we cannot rely on it not changing or them sticking to it.

Fingers crossed for a nice Xmas visa present!


----------



## EnggTech

*Stuck at 20th September*

These people got stuck at 20th September it seems. The earliest time I can remember they started assessing last week's Applications was Dec 4th. At that time they were assessing Applications from Sep 14th.......So in last 11 days they have moved past only 1 week of applications.

They were going at pretty good speed earlier at about 1.6 times the actual nos. days so I was guessing they would reach Nov 1st week applications by around end of December now it looks like they would take Jan mid to end to reach Nov 1st week applications. Hope they speed up whatever they are doing!


----------



## anant

EnggTech said:


> These people got stuck at 20th September it seems. The earliest time I can remember they started assessing last week's Applications was Dec 4th. At that time they were assessing Applications from Sep 14th.......So in last 11 days they have moved past only 1 week of applications.
> 
> They were going at pretty good speed earlier at about 1.6 times the actual nos. days so I was guessing they would reach Nov 1st week applications by around end of December now it looks like they would take Jan mid to end to reach Nov 1st week applications. Hope they speed up whatever they are doing!


Moreover it is going to be delay because of Christmas shutdown period till jan 1st week.


----------



## EnggTech

anant said:


> Moreover it is going to be delay because of Christmas shutdown period till jan 1st week.


Oh Yeah! That too.


----------



## SavAnna

Hi guys.
Just wanted to share my story here.
Our visa aplication as Subsequent Entrant has been lodged on 03 of July and we are still waiting....
The sad thing we are use to live in AU for the last three years, just because my previos visa has been expired 13th of October 2017, me and two little kids come back to the East of Ukraine (few hours away from conflict zone), my husbund and little one (7th month young which was born in Brisbane) have their visas already, by migration rules my son got his visa automaticly.
We also still believing to get our visas before Christmas and reun our family.
But also we are very upset because my daughter missed last term in her school and we don't know for how long we still need to wait; and most important we were planing to baptize our son 7th of January and only because of it my husbund's sister with her family bought tickets to Brisbane 6th month ago and will come next week, but we are not there!!!
We sended few letters to migration in hope to speed this process up, but still no results.
Last week when my husbund call to migration they told him, because of some issues with their system period of waiting time is 10-16 month now.
Can't imagine to be separeted with him for another 10 month.
Good luck to everyone who is still waiting, hope we will receive our visas granted soon!


----------



## AmeerahAmihan2015

*PC issue*

Hi everyone! Our lodging period of subsequent entrant was last September 20 and I was so excited to have our (my daughter and I) visa be granted last week, for the system update that they were processing the applications from September 20. However, in the late afternoon, yesterday,my husband called me up, he was asking me to send again my PC, because the DIBP is requesting for it. We were both confuse because all the documents have been submitted to our agent thus, why all of a sudden there is a request of PC from me. Yesterday, I did what I have to do. I sent my PC to the agent again,the same PC which we submitted last time, the problem PC has 90 days validity. I got my PC last August 30 which will be valid until November 30 (90daysvalidity). Will the department still accept that PC or they will be asking a new one? And I am also worried if how long will it gonna be finalise if there was a resubmittion of document. It wasn't our negligence. My husband and I are hoping to have our visa granted , for our little child grow with her father. She was born when his father already deployed to AUSTRALIA and he wasn't there on her birthday. So, I hope everything will turn positive before this year end.


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Case office response*

Hi All, I applied on 30 Aug 2017 Med done on 10th Sep, all docs provided unfortunately my employer sponsorship expired and the case officer send us a letter on 11th Nov 2017 regarding it, my employer put new sponsorship application and nomination on 22nd Nov and both me and my employer requested case officer to link my application to new nomination for which today i receive below response, how you guys consider it from your exp?

Dear Ijaz,

Thank you for your email and apologies for our late response.

Your visa application has been linked to the new nomination application.

We will contact you if further information is required for your visa application.

Kind regards,

XYZ,
Decision Maker
Position number:00000000
Economic and Skilled Visa Program Branch
Visa and Citizenship Management Division
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## Robsy

Hi everyone, seems the dept. are stuck on 20th Sept applications.

The system was updated today (18th Dec) and since 12th Dec they are still currently processing applications form 20th Sept.

We were so hoping to find out before Christmas!!

Good luck to everyone still waiting, hopefully you receive some awesome news before Christmas


----------



## Robsy

SavAnna said:


> Hi guys.
> Just wanted to share my story here.
> Our visa aplication as Subsequent Entrant has been lodged on 03 of July and we are still waiting....
> The sad thing we are use to live in AU for the last three years, just because my previos visa has been expired 13th of October 2017, me and two little kids come back to the East of Ukraine (few hours away from conflict zone), my husbund and little one (7th month young which was born in Brisbane) have their visas already, by migration rules my son got his visa automaticly.
> We also still believing to get our visas before Christmas and reun our family.
> But also we are very upset because my daughter missed last term in her school and we don't know for how long we still need to wait; and most important we were planing to baptize our son 7th of January and only because of it my husbund's sister with her family bought tickets to Brisbane 6th month ago and will come next week, but we are not there!!!
> We sended few letters to migration in hope to speed this process up, but still no results.
> Last week when my husbund call to migration they told him, because of some issues with their system period of waiting time is 10-16 month now.
> Can't imagine to be separeted with him for another 10 month.
> Good luck to everyone who is still waiting, hope we will receive our visas granted soon!


That is so sad, how awful to be away from your husband and child!!!
I hope you get your answer before Christmas!!
Stay Safe!!!


----------



## mmmg

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> Hi All, I applied on 30 Aug 2017 Med done on 10th Sep, all docs provided unfortunately my employer sponsorship expired and the case officer send us a letter on 11th Nov 2017 regarding it, my employier put new sponsorship application and nomination on 22nd Nov and both me and my employer requested case officer to link my application to new nomination for which today i receive below response, how you guys consider it from your ?
> 
> Dear Ijaz,
> 
> Thank you for your email and apologies for our late response.
> 
> Your visa application has been linked to the new nomination application.
> 
> We will contact you if further information is
> 
> required for your visa application.
> 
> Kind
> 
> XYZ,
> Decision Maker
> Position number:00000000
> Economic and Skilled Visa Program Branch
> Visa and Citizenship Management Division
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection


Hi,
What do u mean employer sponsorship expired?


----------



## SavAnna

Thank you!
I took little one with me, so both of them with me.
And I forgot to tell my medical and insurans was done in July.


----------



## EnggTech

Visa Authorities are not moving past 20th September week and it's frustrating. Are they in actual assessing but not updating the same in auto-response system or they are in fact still stuck in 20th September week. So many decisions lie in limbo because of waiting for this Visa!


----------



## PKNIndia

EnggTech said:


> Visa Authorities are not moving past 20th September week and it's frustrating. Are they in actual assessing but not updating the same in auto-response system or they are in fact still stuck in 20th September week. So many decisions lie in limbo because of waiting for this Visa!


Yes, same case mine as well. I was expecting assessment to be stopped from Dec-23-2017 to Jan-6-2018, but looks like they have stopped assessment a week before only, no change after 20-Sep date in auto response. I am really confused and so many of my future decision are pending because of this.

Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## EnggTech

PKNIndia said:


> Yes, same case mine as well. I was expecting assessment to be stopped from Dec-23-2017 to Jan-6-2018, but looks like they have stopped assessment a week before only, no change after 20-Sep date in auto response. I am really confused and so many of my future decision are pending because of this.
> 
> Fingers crossed!!!


HIP HIP HURRAY!!!!!!!

They moved to 21st September!.......At last!!!!!!!

Phewww!!!!!!


----------



## anant

EnggTech said:


> HIP HIP HURRAY!!!!!!!
> 
> They moved to 21st September!.......At last!!!!!!!
> 
> Phewww!!!!!!


Did they update today??


----------



## EnggTech

anant said:


> Did they update today??


Yes they updated it today.


----------



## auchero

EnggTech said:


> anant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did they update today??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they updated it today.
Click to expand...

What does it mean mate ? You applied your 457 in 21 Dec ?


----------



## EnggTech

auchero said:


> What does it mean mate ? You applied your 457 in 21 Dec ?


No, I applied on 2nd Nov. I am just celebrating the fact that finally they moved from 20th Sep Applications. They have been stuck at 20th September Applications since past 1/2 week or so.

Hopefully they now move at brisk speed and clear all the pending visas quickly!


----------



## PratikSain

*457 Visa*

Hi All,

Today I got my 457 Visa 
Please find below the details.

Date of visa application: 28 November 2017
Nomination Approved: 7 December 2017
Visa Grant Date: 20 December 2017
Stay Period: 20 December 2019
Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer - 261313
Country: India

Thanks and Regards,
Pratik Sain


----------



## anant

PratikSain said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got my 457 Visa
> Please find below the details.
> 
> Date of visa application: 28 November 2017
> Nomination Approved: 7 December 2017
> Visa Grant Date: 20 December 2017
> Stay Period: 20 December 2019
> Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer - 261313
> Country: India
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Pratik Sain


So Lucky man.....Did you apply for priority processing??
From which company did you apply??


----------



## EnggTech

PratikSain said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Today I got my 457 Visa
> Please find below the details.
> 
> Date of visa application: 28 November 2017
> Nomination Approved: 7 December 2017
> Visa Grant Date: 20 December 2017
> Stay Period: 20 December 2019
> Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer - 261313
> Country: India
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Pratik Sain


Hey, Congrats Man!!

How did it happen so quick? I have been waiting since April. My Application was lodged on 6th July though. Lucky you!!


----------



## Harrypannu

Hi everyone 
In what time frame they generally access subsequent entrants coz i applied in oct17 since then no news at all. Any info guys. Thnx .


----------



## lukkipapaw

This could be why they are so slow. The department changed their name.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1766198200081234&id=192826734085063


----------



## EnggTech

What the Heck is happening. Today they have updated that they are processing applications lodged from 20th September. They are moving in reverse gear now it seems!


----------



## lukkipapaw

They've updated the global visa processing times today. Should be a good sign.

75 per cent of applications processed in 88 days
90 per cent of applications processed in 8 months
Last updated 21 December 2017 (for month ending 30 November 2017)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/457-


----------



## Holly9999

Hi
I applied for a 457 visa on 6th December 2017 and it was granted on 18th December 2017
I had every thing ready including medical done in september
8 working days, I'm happy with that


----------



## Smgawt123

EnggTech said:


> What the Heck is happening. Today they have updated that they are processing applications lodged from 20th September. They are moving in reverse gear now it seems!


How long have you been waiting mate? I'm "celebrating" the 7 month mark today!


----------



## AntipStacey

They have updated the max wait time to 8 months! I am just over 8 months - dont really know or get what the point of the wait time is as it clearly means nothing.


----------



## lukkipapaw

Hi guys,

My visa was granted yesterday evening.

Application date: 27 July 2017
RFI - 9 August 2017
Info Provided - 29 Aug 2017
Visa Granted - 22 December 2017
Occupation - Web Designer

Almost 5 months wait. Hoping everyone gets their visas soon!


----------



## EnggTech

lukkipapaw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday evening.
> 
> Application date: 27 July 2017
> RFI - 9 August 2017
> Info Provided - 29 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted - 22 December 2017
> Occupation - Web Designer
> 
> Almost 5 months wait. Hoping everyone gets their visas soon!


Hey Many Congrats! Hope we get ours too soon.

Enjoy Australia!


----------



## mmmg

Jin mate did u get ur visa?


----------



## nk_nepal

lukkipapaw said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> My visa was granted yesterday evening.
> 
> Application date: 27 July 2017
> RFI - 9 August 2017
> Info Provided - 29 Aug 2017
> Visa Granted - 22 December 2017
> Occupation - Web Designer
> 
> Almost 5 months wait. Hoping everyone gets their visas soon!


Congrats mate ! Best of luck for Australia ahead!!


----------



## mmmg

dose any one has nominations approved and waiting for visa ?? What the different between them 
Looking forward to hear answers 
Thanks


----------



## nk_nepal

mmmg said:


> dose any one has nominations approved and waiting for visa ?? What the different between them
> Looking forward to hear answers
> Thanks


I have applied visa on 29th June . Still nominations has not approved .applied for chef position in NSW area . Don't know how they process visa and nomination . Waiting periods is very frustrating!!


----------



## phoenix_88

Has anyone received 457 VISA grant recently? How have been the turnaround times recently?


----------



## EnggTech

A Very Happy New Year 2018 to all the members here!

Our Visa Wait Continues. Hope New Year brings Good News quickly!


----------



## nk_nepal

EnggTech said:


> A Very Happy New Year 2018 to all the members here!
> 
> Our Visa Wait Continues. Hope New Year brings Good News quickly!


Thanks mate and i hope the same .


----------



## Croggles

I have been reading this thread for the last month, but this is my first time posting. I have today been granted my 457 Visa and am now making final plans to move! It's happened much quicker than I'd thought, so now in a bit of race to get myself there as soon as possible (this is a great problem to have).

Details as follows:
Sponsor: Pre-approved
Role: Recruitment Consultant
Application date: 29/11/2017
Grant Date: 03/01/2018

Just wanted to let you all know not to give up hope. I wasn't expecting a decision until March or April. I'm over the moon!


----------



## nk_nepal

Croggles said:


> I have been reading this thread for the last month, but this is my first time posting. I have today been granted my 457 Visa and am now making final plans to move! It's happened much quicker than I'd thought, so now in a bit of race to get myself there as soon as possible (this is a great problem to have).
> 
> Details as follows:
> Sponsor: Pre-approved
> 
> Role: Recruitment Consultant
> Application date: 29/11/2017
> Grant Date: 03/01/2018
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know not to give up hope. I wasn't expecting a decision until March or April. I'm over the moon!


wow lucky you .That was really quick process .Btw where are u from .I think they process application much faster for citizen of country like UK ,Canada ,and Europeans. Best of luck for upcoming time in Australia.


----------



## Croggles

nk_nepal said:


> wow lucky you .That was really quick process .Btw where are u from .I think they process application much faster for citizen of country like UK ,Canada ,and Europeans. Best of luck for upcoming time in Australia.


I'm UK based. The company I am going to work for also used a migration agent, which probably helped. It's a real relief as they are currently deciding whether to remove Recruitment Consultant from the occupations list. Best new years present ever.

Fingers crossed you get news soon.


----------



## auchero

Hi guys,

I applied 457 visa on 23 June 2017
RFI : 30 August 
Submit RFI : 21 September 2017
Nomination approval : 3 January 2018.

Occupation : Hair and Beauty Salon Manager.

It is really meaningful with me because my occupation could be removed from STSOL in this month. If it happens before nomination approved, it means my application will refusal. 

Do not give up guys. Hope everyone has the visas .


----------



## Croggles

auchero said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied 457 visa on 23 June 2017
> RFI : 30 August
> Submit RFI : 21 September 2017
> Nomination approval : 3 January 2018.
> 
> Occupation : Hair and Beauty Salon Manager.
> 
> It is really meaningful with me because my occupation could be removed from STSOL in this month. If it happens before nomination approved, it means my application will refusal.
> 
> Do not give up guys. Hope everyone has the visas .


My occupation could be removed from the STSOL this month and my application was approved today also. It makes me wonder if they are prioritizing applications for skills that could be removed before it's too late to process them?


----------



## Graven

Hi there,
I had my 457 visa application lodged by my sponsoring company’s migration agent at the end of September 2017. I submitted all documentation (police reports, medical checks etc.) at the same time. So I’ve been waiting over three months now. Currently my application status is ‘Received’. I’m really trying to stay positive for a good result this month, and I’ll definitely update this forum when I’m successful.

I have a question - a lot of people on the forum mention ‘Nomination Approved’ as a processing stage. Where do people see this - under their application status? Also how long after nomination approved does the 457 visa get issued usually?

Thanks.


----------



## AntipStacey

nk_nepal said:


> wow lucky you .That was really quick process .Btw where are u from .I think they process application much faster for citizen of country like UK ,Canada ,and Europeans. Best of luck for upcoming time in Australia.


I think you are wrong - I am from UK and have known plenty of people from UK, USA etc who have been waiting. I am at the 9 month wait this month.

Luck of the draw and efficiency of the case officer.


----------



## Maggie-May24

Graven said:


> Hi there,
> I had my 457 visa application lodged by my sponsoring company's migration agent at the end of September 2017. I submitted all documentation (police reports, medical checks etc.) at the same time. So I've been waiting over three months now. Currently my application status is 'Received'. I'm really trying to stay positive for a good result this month, and I'll definitely update this forum when I'm successful.
> 
> I have a question - a lot of people on the forum mention 'Nomination Approved' as a processing stage. Where do people see this - under their application status? Also how long after nomination approved does the 457 visa get issued usually?
> 
> Thanks.


You won't see any information about the nomination on your account, because the employer is the applicant for the nomination step. Hopefully they or their migration agent would keep you informed when the nomination is approved. Once the nomination is approved, often the visa follows soon after but there's never any guarantee on timing so it could still be some time. All I can recommend is that you try to stay patient and be quick to respond to any requests for information you may get from your case officer if you are contacted.


----------



## savithageorge

AntipStacey said:


> They have updated the max wait time to 8 months! I am just over 8 months - dont really know or get what the point of the wait time is as it clearly means nothing.


Hi, Have you received the visa. Me also waiting for the same with my dependents.
On 9th Jan 2018, it is going to be 8 months.

BTW, what is the health declaration status in immiaccount?


----------



## NehaSharma20

The Australia 457 Visa is closed by DIBP. So you must take care about that. The government of Australia has come up with certain,immigration changes for overseas Australian Immigration.


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Hi*

Hi Neha Sharma,

could you please explain more? by closing you mean no more 457 visa ?what about the one who already lodged application.



NehaSharma20 said:


> The Australia 457 Visa is closed by DIBP. So you must take care about that. The government of Australia has come up with certain,immigration changes for overseas Australian Immigration.


----------



## Wduplessis

457 visas are not closed yet. 457 visas will be phased out after which it will be replaced by a TSS (Temporary Skills Shortage) Visa. Currently the date is set at March 2018. Until such time as the TSS visa program is introduced, 457 visas are still available to be applied for.


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Hi*

Hi ,

what do you think what they will do with the currently lodged application for the 457 visa ,if some one till march did not get the visa ,will it be swap to TSS or they will be simply refused? just wondering what will happen



Wduplessis said:


> 457 visas are not closed yet. 457 visas will be phased out after which it will be replaced by a TSS (Temporary Skills Shortage) Visa. Currently the date is set at March 2018. Until such time as the TSS visa program is introduced, 457 visas are still available to be applied for.


----------



## Wduplessis

It currently looks like a phased process, so any applications lodged before the time will be processed as such.



ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> what do you think what they will do with the currently lodged application for the 457 visa ,if some one till march did not get the visa ,will it be swap to TSS or they will be simply refused? just wondering what will happen


----------



## Dennis111

@Everyone,

at what stage the visa officer will ask for police clearance ? can I lodge my 457 visa without submitting police clearance and submit them later because they will take some time and I do not want to delay my case. 

thanks.


----------



## expatnetsys

Hi,

Can anyone please describe what is nomination approved means ?

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24

expatnetsys said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please describe what is nomination approved means ?
> 
> Thanks


It means the employer's nomination for the position to be sponsored has been approved, and now the visa application can be processed.


----------



## aplikantepinoy

Does anyone have an update if they started processing past September 20th?

I lodged a subsequent visa for my dependents back in April but medical got cleared September 26. We still haven't gotten any feedback.


----------



## nk_nepal

aplikantepinoy said:


> Does anyone have an update if they started processing past September 20th?
> 
> I lodged a subsequent visa for my dependents back in April but medical got cleared September 26. We still haven't gotten any feedback.


The network is processing applications lodged from 22 September 2017


----------



## Graven

nk_nepal said:


> The network is processing applications lodged from 22 September 2017


Thanks for the information. How did you find this out?


----------



## EnggTech

It's getting so frustrating!

The Visa Processing is progressing at snail's speed!

In last one month they have moved from 20th Sep to 22nd Sep. At this speed my application would be assessed next year I guess!


----------



## aplikantepinoy

EnggTech said:


> It's getting so frustrating!
> 
> The Visa Processing is progressing at snail's speed!
> 
> In last one month they have moved from 20th Sep to 22nd Sep. At this speed my application would be assessed next year I guess!


So today they are still assessing Sept 22?!? That is very slow. 2 days processed in 1 month!


----------



## EnggTech

aplikantepinoy said:


> So today they are still assessing Sept 22?!? That is very slow. 2 days processed in 1 month!


YESS!! 

Updated today itself that they are processing applications from 22nd September.


----------



## Smgawt123

EnggTech said:


> YESS!!
> 
> Updated today itself that they are processing applications from 22nd September.


how long you been waiting now mate? im at the 8 month mark almost


----------



## EnggTech

Smgawt123 said:


> EnggTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> YESS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated today itself that they are processing applications from 22nd September.
> 
> 
> 
> how long you been waiting now mate? im at the 8 month mark almost
Click to expand...

Just crossed 6 months mate. Little bit less than yours! My application submitted in July. When did you complete sumitting your documents? What was the last update/ status change?

I got the Job Appointment letter last year March 28th only though......so I am kind of expecting since then.......Lets see when it gets completed finally.


----------



## expatnetsys

Hi All,

1). How did you all find out the application processing date ? And what it actaullay means ?

2). This date means they haven't still processed any of the application submitted after that date ? I have seen in this forum there are people who has submitted applications on December and received the invitation as well.

Thanks


----------



## Graven

Thanks for your questions. I would also like to know where people are seeing the current application processing date? Is it listed on a website?
Cheers.


----------



## Wduplessis

They process applications according to application date. The current application date that their network is processing has been updated on their automated email system to show 22 September 2017. They also have priority processing and other rare unknown cases where applications are processed outside of the network date. These applications are what you saw where visas were applied for in, for example December, and then also processed a couple of days later. But overall majority of 457 applications gets processed in order of date as said above and that is why everyone posts these dates on this forum. DIBP has been running on skeleton staff over the holidays, so they've basically processed 20th, 21st and now 22nd September over a period of a month. They've also been processing older applications that are still pending, but clearly not a lot. We should be seeing a better processing rate from this week again, and even better next week once they are in full force again.



expatnetsys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1). How did you all find out the application processing date ? And what it actaullay means ?
> 
> 2). This date means they haven't still processed any of the application submitted after that date ? I have seen in this forum there are people who has submitted applications on December and received the invitation as well.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## irenemaciasp

I lodged my second application by the end of May 2017, that would make 10 months wait now! Plus I had to wait previously since December 2016 when I did my first 457 application and then the Government changed the law and I did not meet the caveats in the profession I first applied for. Would that be the reason why is taking so long? because I applied twice with different profession titles? My job could apply to both of the professions in the list. This wait is killing me. More than a year wait now.


----------



## Smgawt123

EnggTech said:


> Just crossed 6 months mate. Little bit less than yours! My application submitted in July. When did you complete sumitting your documents? What was the last update/ status change?
> 
> I got the Job Appointment letter last year March 28th only though......so I am kind of expecting since then.......Lets see when it gets completed finally.


Everything applied, submitted and paid for in May, a request for more evidence in September, which was sent, heard nothing since. Coming up to 8 months, I reckon we may beat the record for the longest time waited!


----------



## EnggTech

irenemaciasp said:


> I lodged my second application by the end of May 2017, that would make 10 months wait now! Plus I had to wait previously since December 2016 when I did my first 457 application and then the Government changed the law and I did not meet the caveats in the profession I first applied for. Would that be the reason why is taking so long? because I applied twice with different profession titles? My job could apply to both of the professions in the list. This wait is killing me. More than a year wait now.


I guess you should contact your Migration Agent. Yours is extraordinarily long time taken plus there are some complicacies also as you say. Better to try to get some clarifications from the Department than waiting just like that.


----------



## savithageorge

Smgawt123 said:


> Everything applied, submitted and paid for in May, a request for more evidence in September, which was sent, heard nothing since. Coming up to 8 months, I reckon we may beat the record for the longest time waited!


Same here as well. Submitted everything on May 9th and no news after that. Processing time in immiaccount is showing as 88 days to 8 months and I am into the 9th month


----------



## EnggTech

Smgawt123 said:


> Everything applied, submitted and paid for in May, a request for more evidence in September, which was sent, heard nothing since. Coming up to 8 months, I reckon we may beat the record for the longest time waited!


Yups Mate! Mine also additional documents (PCC, Medical and Insurance) were requested in October and submitted then only. Hope our times come soon. Some people are lucky their applications gets processed quickly. We are not. Taking solace in the fact that there are others in the boat!


----------



## Smgawt123

We have contacted the agent, there is simply nothing we can do but wait. We also get the same answer from the Immigration department, when it comes to our turn it comes to our turn. We have just been unfortunate that is has taken so long.


----------



## Graven

Hey all,
Thanks for all the comments which have been really helpful.
I’m wondering how people who are waiting for their 457 are managing the wait?

Personally I’m not working at the moment, and after signing a contract with my new sponsoring company and leaving my previous job in September, I have been traveling whilst whilst waiting. Whilst this is not an ideal situation, it is OK as I don’t have dependents, but I could imagine it must be tough to manage with a family.


----------



## EnggTech

Smgawt123 said:


> We have contacted the agent, there is simply nothing we can do but wait. We also get the same answer from the Immigration department, when it comes to our turn it comes to our turn. We have just been unfortunate that is has taken so long.


Yeah that's true. I made an enquiry through my Agent. Agent is also helpless as they get no clarifications from the department. Wait is the only option left!


----------



## EnggTech

Graven said:


> Hey all,
> Thanks for all the comments which have been really helpful.
> I'm wondering how people who are waiting for their 457 are managing the wait?
> 
> Personally I'm not working at the moment, and after signing a contract with my new sponsoring company and leaving my previous job in September, I have been traveling whilst whilst waiting. Whilst this is not an ideal situation, it is OK as I don't have dependents, but I could imagine it must be tough to manage with a family.


I have not quit my present job but in the wait of this Aus Visa I have skipped many applying opportunities for good jobs. 

The Visa thing makes you hang in limbo, you can't do this you can't do that...that's the most frustrating thing. If you know a definite time say it will be cleared on such and such date then you can plan things. Now you are not sure when it's going to get cleared. You plan your long term schedule based expected timelines of 4-5 months then it gets extended to 6 months then 7 then 8.......so it gets really difficult to plan your things.......Can't help it.......Wish Immi. Dept issue specific timelines for all applicants..be it be 3 months for one applicant and 7 months for other applicant based certain individual terms and conditions, criterias etc. but at least applicants would be sure about their timelines......so they would be able to plan their schedule.......

Now, one can only hope for good news not knowing when it would arrive!


----------



## richplatt

Smgawt123 said:


> Everything applied, submitted and paid for in May, a request for more evidence in September, which was sent, heard nothing since. Coming up to 8 months, I reckon we may beat the record for the longest time waited!


Applied in July. RFI in October, provided within a week. Heard nothing since.

I applied for a 417 (working holiday visa) and got approved in a week. Came to Aus with that visa as my company needed me.

It seems silly that a visa designed for a skill shortage takes over 6 months to get...


----------



## Graven

richplatt said:


> Applied in July. RFI in October, provided within a week. Heard nothing since.
> 
> I applied for a 417 (working holiday visa) and got approved in a week. Came to Aus with that visa as my company needed me.
> 
> It seems silly that a visa designed for a skill shortage takes over 6 months to get...


I think that's a very interesting point, as many employers may not want to wait eight months. Company situations change significantly in this length of time. I'm fortunate to have an understanding new employer.


----------



## Smgawt123

EnggTech said:


> I have not quit my present job but in the wait of this Aus Visa I have skipped many applying opportunities for good jobs.
> 
> The Visa thing makes you hang in limbo, you can't do this you can't do that...that's the most frustrating thing. If you know a definite time say it will be cleared on such and such date then you can plan things. Now you are not sure when it's going to get cleared. You plan your long term schedule based expected timelines of 4-5 months then it gets extended to 6 months then 7 then 8.......so it gets really difficult to plan your things.......Can't help it.......Wish Immi. Dept issue specific timelines for all applicants..be it be 3 months for one applicant and 7 months for other applicant based certain individual terms and conditions, criterias etc. but at least applicants would be sure about their timelines......so they would be able to plan their schedule.......
> 
> Now, one can only hope for good news not knowing when it would arrive!


Mate, I could not agree with you more. I have passed up opportunities because i am not allowed to do certain things on my current visa. We planned our short term future on the average processing time way back in May, but it has been pushed back and pushed back. Now , we see there is no point in planning anything as you never know when a decision will be made. The system is unfair to those who wait, they should process those first instead of doing the new ones. All we can do is sit back and wait !


----------



## parkesy

Hey all, Im about to transfer my 457 to a new employer. Any idea what the processing time is for a new nomination? Cant find a straight answer anywhere! Last time it took 2 weeks...

The employer has been through the process several times before.

Cheers


----------



## swetajsr

Hello All,

As like others, I am also following this thread from last 2 months. My application lodged on 2nd November. Sponsorship was done in July.
Waiting for the 457 visa... really frustrating.


----------



## aplikantepinoy

Smgawt123 said:


> Everything applied, submitted and paid for in May, a request for more evidence in September, which was sent, heard nothing since. Coming up to 8 months, I reckon we may beat the record for the longest time waited!


Mine got submitted April and additional requirements completed in September so you're not alone BUT do take note that your wait time starts at the time you completed everything. So technically your day 1 of wait started when you submitted what they asked in September. This is according to my agent that the wait time resets and goes back to the queue everytime there's RFI.


----------



## Smgawt123

aplikantepinoy said:


> Mine got submitted April and additional requirements completed in September so you're not alone BUT do take note that your wait time starts at the time you completed everything. So technically your day 1 of wait started when you submitted what they asked in September. This is according to my agent that the wait time resets and goes back to the queue everytime there's RFI.


Yeah, its nice to know others are in the same boat (although I mean that in the best way), agreed that you go to the back of the que once a rfi is requested (although I think this is unfair) so we are at the 5 month (ish) stage, but we were still waiting between the months of May-August so from first application it is nearly 8 months. The wait is really frustrating and testing but what can you do but wait.


----------



## aplikantepinoy

Honestly, I'm really frustrated that my wife and kids have been waiting a very long time for their dependent 457. We already stopped them from enrolling last year thinking that they'd be here before 2017 ends. Now the school here in Sydney starts in 2 weeks and my kids won't be able to make it to the enrollment.


----------



## EnggTech

aplikantepinoy said:


> Honestly, I'm really frustrated that my wife and kids have been waiting a very long time for their dependent 457. We already stopped them from enrolling last year thinking that they'd be here before 2017 ends. Now the school here in Sydney starts in 2 weeks and my kids won't be able to make it to the enrollment.


Oh That's a very critical situation! Understand your frustration Mate!

Just checked auto-reply updation from DIBP. They are now processing applications from 25th September. Hope they speed up now and quickly finalize the Visas!


----------



## Graven

Hi all,
I got my 457 visa today. I lodged my application in September 26th 2017, granted 10th January 2018. So it took 3 months 15 days. Thanks everyone for your help and advice, and please don’t give up guys, they are processing visas still!

Good luck, G


----------



## EnggTech

aplikantepinoy said:


> Honestly, I'm really frustrated that my wife and kids have been waiting a very long time for their dependent 457. We already stopped them from enrolling last year thinking that they'd be here before 2017 ends. Now the school here in Sydney starts in 2 weeks and my kids won't be able to make it to the enrollment.


Hey Mate, Could you tell me what were the fees and how did you apply for dependent visas?

Many Thanks in Advance!


----------



## aplikantepinoy

EnggTech said:


> Hey Mate, Could you tell me what were the fees and how did you apply for dependent visas?
> 
> Many Thanks in Advance!


My company paid for it and it was submitted by the partner-agency of the company as dependent 457 visas are sponsored.


----------



## Smgawt123

Just going back to the processing date of 25th September. Do you think that some assessment officers are behind and some are ahead, and therefore this is the average?


----------



## EnggTech

aplikantepinoy said:


> My company paid for it and it was submitted by the partner-agency of the company as dependent 457 visas are sponsored.


OK. Could you tell me about the documents that you provided from your side? like Proof of Spouse/ Child, Insurance Documents etc?


----------



## savithageorge

Anyone please tell me the processing of 457 application submitted on the month of May 2017. Did anyone get the visa recently whose application filed on or around that date?


----------



## Graven

Smgawt123 said:


> Just going back to the processing date of 25th September. Do you think that some assessment officers are behind and some are ahead, and therefore this is the average?


I got mine today and I lodged it on the 26th September. So they are moving ahead of this date as well. G


----------



## phoenix_88

Graven said:


> I got mine today and I lodged it on the 26th September. So they are moving ahead of this date as well. G


Congrats ! Can you share your timeline? When did your nomination get approved?


----------



## jsenthilkumar

Hi, my employer filed my petetion yesterday and provided me TRN#, how to track the visa status using this trn number? I have created Immi Account using my personal id.


----------



## jsenthilkumar

Hi, My employer lodged my application yesterday and shared TRN#, how to track my visa status using TRN# and where? I have created immi account using my personal mail id. Also she mentioned like processing time is 3-8 months...


----------



## manjureddy42

Hi Guys,

Need small clarification. What is the meaning of Last Update Status: Assessment Completed. 
This status got changed in immiaccount in November 1st. 

I am not why still grant is not rececived in my case. 

Please help on this.


----------



## jsenthilkumar

manjureddy42 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need small clarification. What is the meaning of Last Update Status: Assessment Completed.
> This status got changed in immiaccount in November 1st.
> 
> I am not why still grant is not rececived in my case.
> 
> Please help on this.


Hi, can u pls tell me how did u check this in immi account?
Can I track the status using my personal id immi account?


----------



## manjureddy42

jsenthilkumar said:


> Hi, can u pls tell me how did u check this in immi account?
> Can I track the status using my personal id immi account?


Status update screenchot given by agent. From personal id we cannot checck. We will be able see only from the user account on which application is submitted.


----------



## Smgawt123

Graven said:


> I got mine today and I lodged it on the 26th September. So they are moving ahead of this date as well. G


congrats!!! I cant even imagine the feeling of getting it! Yeah I thought this was the case as our submission was prior to 26th September. So I think this date is an average I think.


----------



## aplikantepinoy

EnggTech said:


> OK. Could you tell me about the documents that you provided from your side? like Proof of Spouse/ Child, Insurance Documents etc?


Marriage cert and birth certificates. For insurance, my company paid for it and they presented evidence.


----------



## Smgawt123

savithageorge said:


> Same here as well. Submitted everything on May 9th and no news after that. Processing time in immiaccount is showing as 88 days to 8 months and I am into the 9th month


Any news on your yet mate? where you asked for additional information at any point?


----------



## savithageorge

Smgawt123 said:


> Any news on your yet mate? where you asked for additional information at any point?


No, Nothing They haven't asked any additional information. Please let me know if you get any update as well.

I think the problem is we have submitted it earlier

Thanks.


----------



## Shivankghai

Hi everyone 
Please help me with this
My application was lodged on 30th june 2017
Hap id medical was done on 4aug2017
Bupa medical insurance registered on 1st nov2017.
Still assessment is in progress.
Almost 6months are finished.
Any clue?


----------



## phoenix_88

Hey Guys 

I got my 457 VISA today, details below

Nationality : Indian, Sponsor: Approved Finance firm
Lodged 4th Dec 2017 (with all medical, PCC etc)
RFI: 7th Dec, submitted 8th Dec 2017
Nomination Approved: 22nd Nov 2017 
Grant: Jan 11th 2018
Was in priority queue as confirmed by my Australia based agents, and though i expected to have this in December, given the holidays i believe this should work well for my purposes

My suggestion from what i have experienced, always submit application only after all docs are ready(obv with complete info). A good agent always helps i believe

All The Best to everyone still in queue, hopefully will come soon.


----------



## nk_nepal

Shivankghai said:


> Hi everyone
> Please help me with this
> My application was lodged on 30th june 2017
> Hap id medical was done on 4aug2017
> Bupa medical insurance registered on 1st nov2017.
> Still assessment is in progress.
> Almost 6months are finished.
> Any clue?


did you submit Bupa insurance as RFI on nov 2017 ?


----------



## savithageorge

phoenix_88 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I got my 457 VISA today, details below
> 
> Nationality : Indian, Sponsor: Approved Finance firm
> Lodged 4th Dec 2017 (with all medical, PCC etc)
> RFI: 7th Dec, submitted 8th Dec 2017
> Nomination Approved: 22nd Nov 2017
> Grant: Jan 11th 2018
> Was in priority queue as confirmed by my Australia based agents, and though i expected to have this in December, given the holidays i believe this should work well for my purposes
> 
> My suggestion from what i have experienced, always submit application only after all docs are ready(obv with complete info). A good agent always helps i believe
> 
> All The Best to everyone still in queue, hopefully will come soon.


Lucky guy I have submitted my application with all docs on May 2017, still waiting.


----------



## Shivankghai

nk_nepal said:


> did you submit Bupa insurance as RFI on nov 2017 ?


Yes submitted bupa insurance as RFI


----------



## nk_nepal

Shivankghai said:


> nk_nepal said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you submit Bupa insurance as RFI on nov 2017 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes submitted bupa insurance as RFI
Click to expand...

looks like your turn will come when network will process november application unless priory request accepted .at the moment network is processing application lodged after September 26


----------



## swetajsr

aplikantepinoy said:


> My company paid for it and it was submitted by the partner-agency of the company as dependent 457 visas are sponsored.


Hello Friends,

Can anyone help me with the fee or charges the immi takes if wanted to speed up the 457 visa process? My application was lodged on 2nd Nov 2017. But what if after 2 months 1-week wait I wanted them to consider my application as urgent and process it on a priority basis.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## swetajsr

Hello Friends,

Can anyone help me with the fee or charges the immi takes if wanted to speed up the 457 visa process? My application was lodged on 2nd Nov 2017. But what if after 2 months 1-week wait I wanted them to consider my application as urgent and process it on a priority basis.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Shivankghai

How much time do you think that it would take?


----------



## Smgawt123

savithageorge said:


> Lucky guy I have submitted my application with all docs on May 2017, still waiting.


Wow! so lucky, still waiting .....coming up-to 8 months for some of us. Losing the faith slowly but surely!


----------



## expatnetsys

Hi All,

Anyone knows the current application processing date ?

Thanks


----------



## Daisy32

Hello beautiful people!

Anyone here who lodged their application in November 2017. Have they asked for further documents, out of curiosity?

Reading through this thread it is shocking on how some people have been waiting for over 8 months. Whilst my visa has only been submitted in November, I have actually signed my contract at the end of August and have been dealing with the immigration agent since September 2017. I am Italian but UK resident since 2011 - who knows when I am gonna get the visa! 

Speak soon 

Daisy


----------



## nk_nepal

expatnetsys said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone knows the current application processing date ?
> 
> Thanks


The network is processing applications lodged from 26 September 2017


----------



## expatnetsys

nk_nepal said:


> The network is processing applications lodged from 26 September 2017


Thanks @nk_nepal!

I just want to know if an application is logged without priority, Is there a possibility of processing an application logged in November if the system says "network is processing applications lodged from 26 September 2017"?
Just want to know how the application processing works in related to the date it is logged!

Thanks


----------



## nk_nepal

expatnetsys said:


> nk_nepal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The network is processing applications lodged from 26 September 2017
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @nk_nepal!
> 
> I just want to know if an application is logged without priority, Is there a possibility of processing an application logged in November if the system says "network is processing applications lodged from 26 September 2017"?
> Just want to know how the application processing works in related to the date it is logged!
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I guess ,you got to wait until network start process application lodged in November .But few ppl mention in this forum, its about 
luck of the draw and efficiency of the case officer.


----------



## Smgawt123

Yeah, the processing date doesn't really mean much as mine was prior to 26th. It's just the lick of the draw and your assessment officer.


----------



## Shivankghai

nk_nepal said:


> The network is processing applications lodged from 26 September 2017


But i have lodged file in june @ nk_nepal


----------



## Shivankghai

nk_nepal said:


> I have applied visa on 29th June . Still nominations has not approved .applied for chef position in NSW area . Don't know how they process visa and nomination . Waiting periods is very frustrating!!


@nk_nepal have you got your visa approved?
I am also a chef


----------



## nk_nepal

Shivankghai said:


> nk_nepal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The network is processing applications lodged from 26 September 2017
> 
> 
> 
> But i have lodged file in june @ nk_nepal
Click to expand...

That mean you would have asked for RFI by DIBP on October .I think our application goes back to queue.
I have also lodged my file in June and submited RFI on october 10 .Since that time just waiting .


----------



## aplikantepinoy

I'm not sure how the workflow is. Documents submitted April and completed all additional requirements before Sept 26 but we are still waiting. I'm starting to think there's no logical workflow.


----------



## expatnetsys

I guess as a summary there is no specific date in relationship with CO assignment and grant. It's based on luck ?


----------



## Shivankghai

nk_nepal said:


> That mean you would have asked for RFI by DIBP on October .I think our application goes back to queue.
> I have also lodged my file in June and submited RFI on october 10 .Since that time just waiting .


@nk_nepal yes same here. Still waiting


----------



## anant

any Update on latest Processing date??


----------



## Smgawt123

aplikantepinoy said:


> I'm not sure how the workflow is. Documents submitted April and completed all additional requirements before Sept 26 but we are still waiting. I'm starting to think there's no logical workflow.


exactly the same for me mate, no logic whatsoever, when your officer gets to it its your turn.

All of this "assessing applications from.........." is a load of rubbish.


----------



## expatnetsys

anant said:


> any Update on latest Processing date??


Any update ?


----------



## Wduplessis

The processing date given on 15 January 2018, was still 26 September 2017.



expatnetsys said:


> Any update ?


----------



## Shivankghai

Any update on processing date?


----------



## Kirstipops

Smgawt123 said:


> Yeah, the processing date doesn't really mean much as mine was prior to 26th. It's just the lick of the draw and your assessment officer.


Same here. My application was lodged 16th June. My companies sponsorship was done straight away. Then they requested further information mid-September for the nomination, this was provided within 24 hours and they have still not processed the nomination. It's been 7 months today and as far as I can tell it has not even been looked at. They also have no interest in providing any update until the advertised period has elapsed, which will probably be increased again this month from 8 to 10 months. Even my company has made a complaint as it is having a negative impact on the business, and one of our directors from the UK has now had to go out there for 6 months to try and help out meaning even more cost to our business.


----------



## Daisy32

Quick question..

I do have an immigration agent but how bad do you think it is if I send an email to the [email protected] myself to inquiry about my visa? I truly doubt they will reply but I just wanted to give it a try. What stops me it's just I do not want to step on someone feet.

As I said, I doubt I will receive an email as my time has not elapsed yet. All I am looking for is for an update. My agent has not provided anything for the past 2 months and my company is getting really busy.. I am also living on a limbo where I cannot plan anything and it is really getting me - guess also because my current job sucks!

Thank you in advance.


----------



## aplikantepinoy

9 months waiting since April. Can't get worse than that.


----------



## expatnetsys

Hi All,

Are the applications prioritized based on occupation and completeness of the application ?

Thanks


----------



## brudtabb

Hey -

My employers' nomination of me was submitted on 1st August and was approved in the first week of December. I submitted and paid for my 457 application on 12th October 2017.

I emailed the processing team in December and on 2nd January was told my case had not yet been allocated, but they were allocating cases lodged at the start of October - see full text below.

Not sure whether this is the case or not, but thought I'd share in case it's useful to anyone.

The estimated processing time seems to change all the time, so who knows how long it will take...

/...

_This case has not yet been allocated to a case officer. Cases are being allocated based on lodgement date, the Department is currently allocating cases lodged in beginning of October. Consideration for priority allocation will be given where compelling circumstances exist and written advice of these circumstances is provided.

Kind regards,
WA 457 Section
Economic and Skilled Visa Program Branch
Department of Home Affairs_


----------



## brudtabb

Daisy32 said:


> Quick question..
> 
> I do have an immigration agent but how bad do you think it is if I send an email to the [email protected] myself to inquiry about my visa? I truly doubt they will reply but I just wanted to give it a try. What stops me it's just I do not want to step on someone feet.
> 
> As I said, I doubt I will receive an email as my time has not elapsed yet. All I am looking for is for an update. My agent has not provided anything for the past 2 months and my company is getting really busy.. I am also living on a limbo where I cannot plan anything and it is really getting me - guess also because my current job sucks!
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I did (after thinking about it for a long while) and received a response eventually (posted below) but I'm not sure they'll give you any useful updates tbh. Sounds like we are in a similar situation!


----------



## Smgawt123

aplikantepinoy said:


> 9 months waiting since April. Can't get worse than that.


Only the one month behind mate, been 8 months for me. Although no doubt a decision won't be made yet. Have a feeling I will be going the full calender year.


----------



## Kirstipops

Smgawt123 said:


> aplikantepinoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9 months waiting since April. Can't get worse than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the one month behind mate, been 8 months for me. Although no doubt a decision won't be made yet. Have a feeling I will be going the full calender year.
Click to expand...

We were told once the application has been submitted longer than the advertised processing time you can request an update. ITs currently 8 months on the online portal so you should be able to ask now


----------



## Daisy32

brudtabb said:


> I did (after thinking about it for a long while) and received a response eventually (posted below) but I'm not sure they'll give you any useful updates tbh. Sounds like we are in a similar situation!


Thanks for your reply brudtabb! What did they say - can't see what they responded unless it's me doing something weird with this App!
I am really tempted to email them just to say hey I am alive but wasn't sure how bad it looks to them given that I have an agent.

I have been dealing with the company since July, signed the contract in August and then Nomination etc. It's just such a long time!!


----------



## Daisy32

brudtabb said:


> Hey -
> 
> My employers' nomination of me was submitted on 1st August and was approved in the first week of December. I submitted and paid for my 457 application on 12th October 2017.
> 
> I emailed the processing team in December and on 2nd January was told my case had not yet been allocated, but they were allocating cases lodged at the start of October - see full text below.
> 
> Not sure whether this is the case or not, but thought I'd share in case it's useful to anyone.
> 
> The estimated processing time seems to change all the time, so who knows how long it will take...
> 
> /...
> 
> _This case has not yet been allocated to a case officer. Cases are being allocated based on lodgement date, the Department is currently allocating cases lodged in beginning of October. Consideration for priority allocation will be given where compelling circumstances exist and written advice of these circumstances is provided.
> 
> Kind regards,
> WA 457 Section
> Economic and Skilled Visa Program Branch
> Department of Home Affairs_


Seeing it now. Just my App being silly!
I genuinely thinking that this processing time does not make sense. Some people got theirs in no time others are still waiting.
Let's wait and see. Thank you for sharing this anyway.


----------



## Smgawt123

Kirstipops said:


> We were told once the application has been submitted longer than the advertised processing time you can request an update. ITs currently 8 months on the online portal so you should be able to ask now


Asking for an update serves no purpose unfortunately. You get the same answer either via email or phone. It really is just based on luck and how fast your case officer is. I think the system is really unfair on those who have waited this long, not only that, you can not do anything about it. In addition to this, its only a temporary visa, yet it seems the criteria you have to meet is for Permanent Residency even though its not.


----------



## Shivankghai

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...announced-australias-skilled-occupation-lists
New occupation list declared today.
Please check yours


----------



## jsenthilkumar

"Processing times for complete subclass 457 applications are significantly shorter (up to 3 months) than processing times for incomplete applications (currently up to 8 months)."


"The network is processing applications lodged from 27 September 2017"

is it true?


----------



## aplikantepinoy

jsenthilkumar said:


> "Processing times for complete subclass 457 applications are significantly shorter (up to 3 months) than processing times for incomplete applications (currently up to 8 months)."
> 
> "The network is processing applications lodged from 27 September 2017"
> 
> is it true?


if this is true then i should have my visa by now 

We completed everything on the 26th Sept


----------



## expatnetsys

Bit confused! One of the posts it says allocating case officers for the applications logged beginning of October and above post says 27th September ?


----------



## Wduplessis

There's a difference between case allocation and processing. The allocation post simply meant cases has been allocated to case officers for processing...



expatnetsys said:


> Bit confused! One of the posts it says allocating case officers for the applications logged beginning of October and above post says 27th September ?


----------



## expatnetsys

Wduplessis said:


> There's a difference between case allocation and processing. The allocation post simply meant cases has been allocated to case officers for processing...


Thanks! So when there is no required for Information, Those will be granted as soon as the case officer is allocated ? If it is true grants should happen now for applications logged in beginning of October I guess


----------



## Shivankghai

after I submitted my RFI which was asked in October. It was submitted on 1st nov.
And then status was changed to assessment in progress on 6th dec.
Any clue? When will they reach at that date?


----------



## EnggTech

Shivankghai said:


> after I submitted my RFI which was asked in October. It was submitted on 1st nov.
> And then status was changed to assessment in progress on 6th dec.
> Any clue? When will they reach at that date?


God knows !_0_!

I submitted my RFI documents on 2nd Nov. My RFI Documents were also requested in October on 13th. Hope this wait ends


----------



## aplikantepinoy

General rule - let's not depend on the "processing date from..." anymore. I'm way beyond at 9 months wait with no update. My agent told me a few weeks ago that I was already requested for "priority queue" and still no updates. This is just sad.


----------



## Shivankghai

August Immigration Update - 457 delays and training benchmark changes - Immigration - Australia

Everyone in the forum, read this


----------



## duyanhth

now the processing time takes from 7 months to 10 months.


----------



## jsenthilkumar

jsenthilkumar said:


> "Processing times for complete subclass 457 applications are significantly shorter (up to 3 months) than processing times for incomplete applications (currently up to 8 months)."
> 
> "The network is processing applications lodged from 27 September 2017"
> 
> is it true?


when will we get the mail like "Case officer has been assigned" ?


----------



## Smgawt123

aplikantepinoy said:


> General rule - let's not depend on the "processing date from..." anymore. I'm way beyond at 9 months wait with no update. My agent told me a few weeks ago that I was already requested for "priority queue" and still no updates. This is just sad.


Could not agree more, I am 8 months in and had my evidence in before the current processing time. Five months have past since the latest RFI submission, so if they are taking 7-10 months say, I should have a decision by March/April.


----------



## Shivankghai

Every month they are changing processing dates


----------



## Daisy32

It might sound really silly but why a bridging visa cannot be issued to people who have been waiting for more than 5/6 months or more in general if the company needs you? Will a bridging visa allow you to work? 

All these changes to the processing times make no sense. Every application is different as much as people and no rules applies which is crazy!


----------



## expatnetsys

Hi,

Will the prioritizing the case benefits ?

How long it usually takes to grant the case prioritizing request ?

Any update on current processing date/CO allocation ?

Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24

Daisy32 said:


> It might sound really silly but why a bridging visa cannot be issued to people who have been waiting for more than 5/6 months or more in general if the company needs you? Will a bridging visa allow you to work?
> 
> All these changes to the processing times make no sense. Every application is different as much as people and no rules applies which is crazy!


A bridging visa is automatically issued when someone files their application while in Australia on a substantive visa. But the bridging visa doesn't take effect until the existing visa ceases naturally, and until then you need to comply with the conditions of the existing visa. There is no possibility for a bridging visa if you apply from outside Australia.


----------



## savithageorge

Smgawt123 said:


> Only the one month behind mate, been 8 months for me. Although no doubt a decision won't be made yet. Have a feeling I will be going the full calender year.


In immiaccount, the processing time is showing as 7 to 10 months.


----------



## Shivankghai

savithageorge said:


> In immiaccount, the processing time is showing as 7 to 10 months.


Yesterday they updated the new processing time


----------



## Smgawt123

savithageorge said:


> In immiaccount, the processing time is showing as 7 to 10 months.


Yeah so should hear something within the next two months, looking at March (would bring me to the 10 month mark) to hear something back from the department.

Waited 8 months now, whats a couple of months eh


----------



## Shivankghai

Smgawt123 said:


> Yeah so should hear something within the next two months, looking at March (would bring me to the 10 month mark) to hear something back from the department.
> 
> Waited 8 months now, whats a couple of months eh


Which occupation? @smgawt123


----------



## kjackson951

Hi all. My sponsor is making use of an agent to process the visa. We have submitted all documentation to them already and completed medicals. They should lodge in the next couple of days. Does it make a difference making use of a migration agent? and does it also seem as though different occupations affect processing times?


----------



## Wduplessis

According to dibp it's solely based on submission dates, but some applications are luck of the draw. The agent shouldn't make a difference to the processing time, as some applications submitted by agents take just as long as those submitted without one. Technically the only applications that should be processed faster are those where priority processing have been requested...



kjackson951 said:


> Hi all. My sponsor is making use of an agent to process the visa. We have submitted all documentation to them already and completed medicals. They should lodge in the next couple of days. Does it make a difference making use of a migration agent? and does it also seem as though different occupations affect processing times?


----------



## kjackson951

Thank you!


----------



## Dennis111

@ everyone

I have an Urgent question regarding TRA /VETASSESS for 457 visa

question 1)

my skill is "UNIT GROUP 3423 ELECTRONICS TRADES WORKERS"

i have 3 years of experience as ELECTRONICS TRADES WORKERS in Australia with the same company who is sponsoring me ,

I also have cert 3 in electronics and communication from a well known and recognized institution from Australia .

My agent told me i won't need to submit skills assessment from TRA /VETASSESS because i already have experience and qualification.

is this true that my case officer will not ask for any skills assessment result from TRA in order to grant me a 457 visa?

question 2)

*If I do need a skills assessment from TRA , when will it be needed? in sponsorship, nomination or 457 visa application?*

I checked the TRA website, do I need to submit Migration points advice or Migration skills assessment ?

how do i submit my application online from overseas and what forms should I fill? please provide me a link

will i only have to submit my employment details, personal details etc or do I have to actually go somewhere and perform some sort of practical assessment?

question 3)

is my migration agent correct or I am being misguided?

thanks


----------



## Shivankghai

Dennis111 said:


> @ everyone
> 
> I have an Urgent question regarding TRA /VETASSESS for 457 visa
> 
> question 1)
> 
> my skill is "UNIT GROUP 3423 ELECTRONICS TRADES WORKERS"
> 
> i have 3 years of experience as ELECTRONICS TRADES WORKERS in Australia with the same company who is sponsoring me ,
> 
> I also have cert 3 in electronics and communication from a well known and recognized institution from Australia .
> 
> My agent told me i won't need to submit skills assessment from TRA /VETASSESS because i already have experience and qualification.
> 
> is this true that my case officer will not ask for any skills assessment result from TRA in order to grant me a 457 visa?
> 
> question 2)
> 
> *If I do need a skills assessment from TRA , when will it be needed? in sponsorship, nomination or 457 visa application?*
> 
> I checked the TRA website, do I need to submit Migration points advice or Migration skills assessment ?
> 
> how do i submit my application online from overseas and what forms should I fill? please provide me a link
> 
> will i only have to submit my employment details, personal details etc or do I have to actually go somewhere and perform some sort of practical assessment?
> 
> question 3)
> 
> is my migration agent correct or I am being misguided?
> 
> thanks


Giving skilled assessment from vetassess will make your case and file more strong, because you are being hired as a skilled labour. I would prefer you to complete your skilled assessment if you are not in Australia. .
It will not give your case officer a second thought.
Ask your agent to book an assessment for you in case.
They might ask you to give practical assessment as well.


----------



## Dennis111

Shivankghai said:


> Giving skilled assessment from vetassess will make your case and file more strong, because you are being hired as a skilled labour. I would prefer you to complete your skilled assessment if you are not in Australia. .
> It will not give your case officer a second thought.
> Ask your agent to book an assessment for you in case.
> They might ask you to give practical assessment as well.


as far as i know, my occupation of electronic equipmetn trade worker is a trade occupation and TRA will provide me a skill assessment for that, not VETASSESS

Anyone know how can i get a TRA skill assessment from overseas as I am not in Australia?


----------



## expatnetsys

Hi All,

Any update regarding the processing date/CO allocation time frame ?

Thanks


----------



## Smgawt123

Do you guys think the average processing time advertised on the website, 7-10 months is from your first original submission, or the latest rfi submission?


----------



## Wduplessis

The stats are based on all applications received from submission of application to grant/refusal of visa. 7 months are for 75% of applications from submission to grant/refusal and 10 months from submission to grant/refusal for 90% of applications.



Smgawt123 said:


> Do you guys think the average processing time advertised on the website, 7-10 months is from your first original submission, or the latest rfi submission?


----------



## Wduplessis

Processing date have been adjusted on 22nd January to show the network is processing applications lodged on 28 Sept 2017. I have seen on another group though of a visa granted on the 19th of Jan which was lodged on 29 Sept 2017...so guessing they are already beyond the email date...


----------



## Smgawt123

AH OK, sitting on the 8 month mark so hopefully in the next two months I will be part of the 90%.

Not taking much notice of the "processing from" (as many other in this forum are) mine was in before September 28th September. The wait continues.....


----------



## jsenthilkumar

Wduplessis said:


> Processing date have been adjusted on 22nd January to show the network is processing applications lodged on 28 Sept 2017. I have seen on another group though of a visa granted on the 19th of Jan which was lodged on 29 Sept 2017...so guessing they are already beyond the email date...


May be the application was moved to priority queue......


----------



## kjackson951

So, with all the uncertainty around visa processing times - how does one even plan around giving notice of resignation at your current employer?


----------



## JandE

kjackson951 said:


> So, with all the uncertainty around visa processing times - how does one even plan around giving notice of resignation at your current employer?


You wait until you get the Visa Granted or Denied, and then sort out when you will travel, and give your notice accordingly.

No point giving notice before the grant decision is made.


----------



## Robsy

Hi guys, this is our timeline:

Nomination Application: 26/09/17
Visa Application: 27/09/17 - all documents except medicals
Medicals Done: 04/10/17
Nomination Approved: 03/01/18
RFI: 11/01/18 - (they asked for proof of health insurance, which we had submitted to our agent on 26/09/17, which I believe she forgot to upload to the immi account)
Resent Health Insurance: 11/01/18

Now we sit and wait!!! Had our health insurance been uploaded I am almost sure we would have gotten our approval on the 11th Jan 

The RFI was asked to be in by 8th Feb 2018, do you think our case officer will only look at our application again on this day?


----------



## Wduplessis

Probably. Sounds like a bad agent



Robsy said:


> Hi guys, this is our timeline:
> 
> Nomination Application: 26/09/17
> Visa Application: 27/09/17 - all documents except medicals
> Medicals Done: 04/10/17
> Nomination Approved: 03/01/18
> RFI: 11/01/18 - (they asked for proof of health insurance, which we had submitted to our agent on 26/09/17, which I believe she forgot to upload to the immi account)
> Resent Health Insurance: 11/01/18
> 
> Now we sit and wait!!! Had our health insurance been uploaded I am almost sure we would have gotten our approval on the 11th Jan
> 
> The RFI was asked to be in by 8th Feb 2018, do you think our case officer will only look at our application again on this day?


----------



## Robsy

Wduplessis said:


> Probably. Sounds like a bad agent


I don't want to bad mouth them, they are Australian based and have been fantastic up to this mishap. 
There was a discussion around moving the date of commencement of the health insurance so that may have been the issue. But ours commenced on 12th Jan 2018, so we are decision ready, just need that case office to look at our application again 

Very frustrating having to wait, as I saw another Saffa family get their 457 visa approval and they applied 2 weeks after us.\
Trying to remain positive!


----------



## anant

Any idea when they have applied for it?
and 
Any idea after RFI how much time they will take to consider it finally?


----------



## Mrcosta

From 18 November 2017, applicants for the 457 visa will no longer need provide evidence confirming they hold appropriate health insurance coverage in support of their visa application. Instead applicants will be required to indicate that they have made suitable arrangements in the online application form.

Applicants will still be required to maintain suitable health insurance (or hold Medicare where eligible) as a condition of their visa. Failure to comply with this requirement may result in visa cancellation.


----------



## Robsy

Mrcosta said:


> From 18 November 2017, applicants for the 457 visa will no longer need provide evidence confirming they hold appropriate health insurance coverage in support of their visa application. Instead applicants will be required to indicate that they have made suitable arrangements in the online application form.
> 
> Applicants will still be required to maintain suitable health insurance (or hold Medicare where eligible) as a condition of their visa. Failure to comply with this requirement may result in visa cancellation.


Well I had done to show that...but I just hope they re look at our application again soon, as my health insurance has now commenced and we are not there!


----------



## Mrcosta

Robsy said:


> Well I had done to show that...but I just hope they re look at our application again soon, as my health insurance has now commenced and we are not there!


 Because your application was lodged before that you had to submit that , DIBP have changed the online application post 18 Nov.

Also few insurance provider do change the dates as per your visa , you should drop a mail to your insurance provider and ask them to change the date to a future date or ask them the process.


----------



## Robsy

Mrcosta said:


> Because your application was lodged before that you had to submit that , DIBP have changed the online application post 18 Nov.
> 
> Also few insurance provider do change the dates as per your visa , you should drop a mail to your insurance provider and ask them to change the date to a future date or ask them the process.


I thought about doing that, but if we get the approval soon, my husband is needed within 2 weeks, so no point in changing really.


----------



## expatnetsys

Hi All,

Logged my application on 20th November 2017.Any idea when can I expect the CO allocation/grant ?

Thanks


----------



## Daisy32

Hi All,

Just to let you know, out of the blue, I received my visa approval as of last night at 9pm (UK time)!

My visa was submitted via an agent on the 21st November with no priority request. I am Italian but UK resident, 32 yo, single applicant and sponsored as Construction Project Manager (I am a Civil Engineer by trade). No medicals requested.

I do deeply believe that the processing time is just a thing for the Department to take time whilst checking people details and credentials. 

I hope that you will all receive some good news soon and to rock on this 2018. Maybe we should all create a new group called visa granted in 2018 for a nice catch up once in Australia.

Well, good luck for now.
Daisy


----------



## brudtabb

Daisy32 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know, out of the blue, I received my visa approval as of last night at 9pm (UK time)!
> 
> My visa was submitted via an agent on the 21st November with no priority request. I am Italian but UK resident, 32 yo, single applicant and sponsored as Construction Project Manager (I am a Civil Engineer by trade). No medicals requested.
> 
> I do deeply believe that the processing time is just a thing for the Department to take time whilst checking people details and credentials.
> 
> I hope that you will all receive some good news soon and to rock on this 2018. Maybe we should all create a new group called visa granted in 2018 for a nice catch up once in Australia.
> 
> Well, good luck for now.
> Daisy


That's amazing Daisy! Congratulations! Put in a good word for us when you get over there


----------



## Shivankghai

Robsy said:


> Well I had done to show that...but I just hope they re look at our application again soon, as my health insurance has now commenced and we are not there!


I am also on the same boat,
RFI health insurance was submitted on 1st nov 2017. Still waiting


----------



## nk_nepal

Shivankghai said:


> Robsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I had done to show that...but I just hope they re look at our application again soon, as my health insurance has now commenced and we are not there!
> 
> 
> 
> I am also on the same boat,
> RFI health insurance was submitted on 1st nov 2017. Still waiting
Click to expand...

same boat also.I submited RFI health insurance on 10th oct 2017 .BTW Shivankghai have you done skill assessment?


----------



## nk_nepal

brudtabb said:


> Daisy32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know, out of the blue, I received my visa approval as of last night at 9pm (UK time)!
> 
> My visa was submitted via an agent on the 21st November with no priority request. I am Italian but UK resident, 32 yo, single applicant and sponsored as Construction Project Manager (I am a Civil Engineer by trade). No medicals requested.
> 
> I do deeply believe that the processing time is just a thing for the Department to take time whilst checking people details and credentials.
> 
> I hope that you will all receive some good news soon and to rock on this 2018. Maybe we should all create a new group called visa granted in 2018 for a nice catch up once in Australia.
> 
> Well, good luck for now.
> Daisy
> 
> 
> 
> wow .Congratulations Daisy .m so happy for u .best of luck for upcoming days in Australia.I was in uk as well .i hope to see u one day in Australia very soon .
Click to expand...


----------



## Smgawt123

That's awesome daisy!! 

I am officially starting to count towards the nine month wait now........nine months!!!!!! . It's so frustrating, when first applying I did not realise it would take nine months, the processing time when I applied was 3-6 months.


----------



## Shivankghai

nk_nepal said:


> same boat also.I submited RFI health insurance on 10th oct 2017 .BTW Shivankghai have you done skill assessment?


Yes from vetassess, as a chef


----------



## aplikantepinoy

Waiting for 9 months and 3 weeks since lodging. Also in priority queue for 3 weeks now. Still waiting...


----------



## Smgawt123

aplikantepinoy said:


> Waiting for 9 months and 3 weeks since lodging. Also in priority queue for 3 weeks now. Still waiting...


Mate that's rough, did you pay extra for priority? I think mines taking the same path as yours to be honest, 8 months in and I've heard nothing. I think I'm going the whole ten months!! even then there's a ten percent chance it may be longer. ?


----------



## Mrcosta

How to find out out current Procesing date , since last 2 months it has been stuck with September 

I believe it should speed up post 15th as DIBP start running with full strength.

Also DIBP has announced that from 15 January 457 Nomination and Business Sponsorship applications which are not decision ready within two days of lodgement will be refused.


----------



## anant

Mrcosta said:


> How to find out out current Procesing date , since last 2 months it has been stuck with September
> 
> I believe it should speed up post 15th as DIBP start running with full strength.
> 
> Also DIBP has announced that from 15 January 457 Nomination and Business Sponsorship applications which are not decision ready within two days of lodgement will be refused.


Send a mail to [email protected]
but they are still struck at September month


----------



## Mrcosta

I guess somebody in this forum mentioned that they are allocating October cases.

Also few people who applied much later (even Nov\Dec) has got their visa, I am too much confused how they are picking up applications.


----------



## StRalia

Hey guys, After 9 months and a week waiting time they refused our nomination. The company will apply again but do we need to apply for the visa again? If yes, it will leave us with no chance to apply for residency. The original visa application was done before 18th January leaving us a chance for residency application with STSOL occupation.


----------



## ajiashi2010

Your nomination refused but visa still process, right ?


----------



## ajiashi2010

What did it say on nomination refused


----------



## StRalia

ajiashi2010 said:


> Your nomination refused but visa still process, right ?


Yes, when we check it online visa application is still in progress.


----------



## StRalia

ajiashi2010 said:


> What did it say on nomination refused


Our online status of the visa application hasn't been changed, it is still in progress. We just got an email from the future employer saying that the nomination has been refused, no further details.


----------



## ajiashi2010

Do you know why nomination refused ? Do you read the letter. Figure out why and then resubmit the nomination.


----------



## ajiashi2010

Did case officer request any documents for nomination?


----------



## StRalia

ajiashi2010 said:


> Did case officer request any documents for nomination?


No, he just denied it straight.


----------



## StRalia

ajiashi2010 said:


> Do you know why nomination refused ? Do you read the letter. Figure out why and then resubmit the nomination.


Yeah, thanks, we will re-submit. Do we have to re-submit our visa application as well?


----------



## ajiashi2010

if your visa not yet refuse, you do not need to re submit the visa. Are you in Australia? Oh yes , please appeal your nomination. I think the case officer wrote down something to refuse nomination. Ask your agent and prepare new nomination


----------



## Shivankghai

StRalia said:


> Yeah, thanks, we will re-submit. Do we have to re-submit our visa application as well?


Which occupation?


----------



## Daisy32

Smgawt123 said:


> That's awesome daisy!!
> 
> I am officially starting to count towards the nine month wait now........nine months!!!!!! . It's so frustrating, when first applying I did not realise it would take nine months, the processing time when I applied was 3-6 months.


Thank you Smgawt123! Totally unexpected. As in, I was hoping for it but never thought it could all happen so fast. Your wait is insane though. Has anyone ever given you some feeback/updates for it?

Anyway, I hope you will hear something real soon.. And yeah let's keep in touch with you all. One day we can all have a drink or two and laugh about this silly process. I am not a weirdo I just think that sharing frustration etc is good for the brain and since we all shared the same feelings why not calling a new thread - 457 visa granted in 2018!

Anyhoo...I hope to hear good news from your side soon!


----------



## Daisy32

nk_nepal said:


> brudtabb said:
> 
> 
> 
> wow .Congratulations Daisy .m so happy for u .best of luck for upcoming days in Australia.I was in uk as well .i hope to see u one day in Australia very soon .
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I hope you will hear good news soon guys!
Click to expand...


----------



## Daisy32

Robsy said:


> Well I had done to show that...but I just hope they re look at our application again soon, as my health insurance has now commenced and we are not there!


I am just reading that thing about the health insurance!!! Bloody hell I had to apply for insurance. I did it with Bupa.

They are pretty good. You basically keep telling them to change the start date of your cover until you move that. But remember one thing:
start date cover is different than start date of payment.

This is what happened to me:
- Applied for insurance for my visa application with a random date. This date was the same as the start date of payment (from when the payment was taken for the first time)
- kept changing the date until visa got approved
- when you inform to move the start cover date they will have to MANUALLY change the start date payment (this if the operator knows about it!)

Long story short, I later found out that although the start cover date was changed they did not updated the start date payment. As a result, they charged me extra money even if the cover start date was different.

No big deal..I know have 2 months paid until my next payment.

Just giving a heads up!


----------



## jsenthilkumar

Processing status update:

First time assessment/Initial assessment
(Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)
applications lodged from 29 September 2017

Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)
applications lodgement dates in March 2017


----------



## Mrcosta

Does that mean they are still in September?

How did you get this information?


----------



## jsenthilkumar

Mrcosta said:


> Does that mean they are still in September?
> 
> How did you get this information?


Just sent mail to [email protected] got automated reply.


----------



## Mrcosta

Thanks .They are really very slow ,they have only processed one week applications in January.


----------



## Shivankghai

What about people who have applied in june?
Any updates?


----------



## EnggTech

Mrcosta said:


> Thanks .They are really very slow ,they have only processed one week applications in January.


Yeah. This is very very frustrating. Going by this speed they will take whole lot of months to process applications. Why there is so much randomness in processing applications. This is really frustrating.


----------



## Aupr04

With the changes coming up in March 2018 ( 457 to TSS) any suspected delays again? Or effect on visas logged last year?


----------



## KDL1201

can anyone advise time frame for approval when adding dependants (children) to existing 457 sponsorship visa. children are in south African and father is the holder of the 457 in Australia?


----------



## Smgawt123

EnggTech said:


> Yeah. This is very very frustrating. Going by this speed they will take whole lot of months to process applications. Why there is so much randomness in processing applications. This is really frustrating.


you still not heard anything mate? you are on month 9 now right?


----------



## EnggTech

Smgawt123 said:


> EnggTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. This is very very frustrating. Going by this speed they will take whole lot of months to process applications. Why there is so much randomness in processing applications. This is really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> you still not heard anything mate? you are on month 9 now right?
Click to expand...

No, I am on 8 month now.......


----------



## Wduplessis

It usually goes through the normal time frame as if you've lodged a new application. Of you are lucky they will process faster, but normally not.



KDL1201 said:


> can anyone advise time frame for approval when adding dependants (children) to existing 457 sponsorship visa. children are in south African and father is the holder of the 457 in Australia?


----------



## Wduplessis

Processing status update:

First time assessment/Initial assessment
(Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)
applications lodged from 2 October 2017

Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)
applications lodgement dates in March 2017

The processing should start picking up from this week, as Australians are operating per normal from this week after the holidays.


----------



## nk_nepal

Wduplessis said:


> Processing status update:
> 
> First time assessment/Initial assessment
> (Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)
> applications lodged from 2 October 2017
> 
> Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)
> applications lodgement dates in March 2017
> 
> The processing should start picking up from this week, as Australians are operating per normal from this week after the holidays.


My RFI submited on 10 oct so i am hoping my application will finalized when network will start process application lodged on 10th oct.?


----------



## AnilKm

Mine was filed on 13th Sep 2017 and still no update. Looks like they are still working on SEP 2017 ones.


----------



## anant

AnilKm said:


> Mine was filed on 13th Sep 2017 and still no update. Looks like they are still working on SEP 2017 ones.


For what role did you apply?


----------



## AnilKm

analyst programmer it is.


----------



## ajiashi2010

hope you grant your visa soon.... please update later. Bless you.


----------



## Mrcosta

They have removed processing time line from web site ,any idea why?


----------



## JandE

Mrcosta said:


> They have removed processing time line from web site ,any idea why?


Possible because the 457 visa is ceasing soon.


----------



## aplikantepinoy

mine is almost 10 months now. my kids grew up a year already without me by their side.


----------



## aplikantepinoy

Has anyone been asked for an 815 health undertaking? How much more time did you wait to get your visa after signing it?


----------



## ajiashi2010

hope you grant your visa soon.... please update later. Bless you. did you ask case officer to link the new nomination with your previous visa?


----------



## Mrcosta

You are in priority queue so should not take much time for you.


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Hi*

Hi JandE,

what do you think they will process all the applications till March as i heard they are some changes coming in March . if your priority request is not accepted what is better to do beside waiting 



JandE said:


> Possible because the 457 visa is ceasing soon.


----------



## Wduplessis

They have issued official communication advising that all applications lodged before March 2018, will be processed under the current rules. All apps lodged from March 2018 will be decided under the new TSS program.



ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> Hi JandE,
> 
> what do you think they will process all the applications till March as i heard they are some changes coming in March . if your priority request is not accepted what is better to do beside waiting


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Hi*

I believe it doesn't guarantee that they will process all the application before March ,only it will be process under current rules and regulation



Wduplessis said:


> They have issued official communication advising that all applications lodged before March 2018, will be processed under the current rules. All apps lodged from March 2018 will be decided under the new TSS program.


----------



## Wduplessis

That's correct. It will never be processed in time.

[/B]


ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> I believe it doesn't guarantee that they will process all the application before March ,only it will be process under current rules and regulation


----------



## swetajsr

Congratulation!!!
Your post raised our hopes.
My application was submitted on 2nd Nov. Wait is going on....



Daisy32 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you know, out of the blue, I received my visa approval as of last night at 9pm (UK time)!
> 
> My visa was submitted via an agent on the 21st November with no priority request. I am Italian but UK resident, 32 yo, single applicant and sponsored as Construction Project Manager (I am a Civil Engineer by trade). No medicals requested.
> 
> I do deeply believe that the processing time is just a thing for the Department to take time whilst checking people details and credentials.
> 
> I hope that you will all receive some good news soon and to rock on this 2018. Maybe we should all create a new group called visa granted in 2018 for a nice catch up once in Australia.
> 
> Well, good luck for now.
> Daisy


----------



## Gannicus

Processing status update:



First time assessment/Initial assessment

(Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)

applications lodged from 2 October 2017

Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)

applications lodgement dates in March 2017


----------



## Mrcosta

This is same status as yesterday...


----------



## aplikantepinoy

After 10 long months of wait, we finally got our subsequent visa today!

Lodged: April
Finished additional medical requirements: September
Released: today

Thanks to everyone for keeping each other strong and encouraged!


----------



## Mrcosta

Wow that's a great news... congratulations


----------



## Smgawt123

aplikantepinoy said:


> After 10 long months of wait, we finally got our subsequent visa today!
> 
> Lodged: April
> Finished additional medical requirements: September
> Released: today
> 
> Thanks to everyone for keeping each other strong and encouraged!


Thats awesome news mate! did you take out health insurance for your additional evidence?


----------



## EnggTech

aplikantepinoy said:


> After 10 long months of wait, we finally got our subsequent visa today!
> 
> Lodged: April
> Finished additional medical requirements: September
> Released: today
> 
> Thanks to everyone for keeping each other strong and encouraged!


Many many congratulations buddy! Enjoy Australia!


----------



## aplikantepinoy

Smgawt123 said:


> Thats awesome news mate! did you take out health insurance for your additional evidence?


Thanks! Since it's company sponsored, they paid for and presented it to immi. But yeah, it's a requirement. I have a feeling you'll have yours soon since you're on your 9th month.


----------



## swetajsr

Congratulations Buddy!!!
Hope we all will get it soon.


----------



## AnilKm

Congratulations ..!!


----------



## Smgawt123

aplikantepinoy said:


> Thanks! Since it's company sponsored, they paid for and presented it to immi. But yeah, it's a requirement. I have a feeling you'll have yours soon since you're on your 9th month.


Not sure about that!! Just want a decision now to help plan the future. Its been a long time, think I will be going the full length. So with you applying in April, I guess the time has moved from March to April?


----------



## Wduplessis

As at 31 January 2018

Processing status update:



First time assessment/Initial assessment

(Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)

applications lodged from 3 October 2017

Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)

applications lodgement dates in March 2017


----------



## Mrcosta

Anybody got the grant in last few days?


----------



## Shivankghai

But the thing is, why have they removed the processing time from the website?


----------



## Mrcosta

No Idea why ,are they processing any visa's?


----------



## rdjn

Hi all! 

Its my first time here... 
Sponsorship: July 27
Nomination done: October 27
Lodge everyhting: October 28

no one told us about the health assesment (since we dont have agent and were just updating with the employer) then we found out that we needed to do it asap.. but we got our 

medical Clearance: last January 30 
just after 3days from we had the examination.. 

anyone here is d same with nomination approval?

and how did you applied or submit the health insurance? we dont have any idea about it ?


----------



## Wduplessis

Where do you get this information? I've been on their site when the original post about this was made, and again just now, and both times the processing of 457 visas showed as 7 months and 10 months. It was never removed...



Shivankghai said:


> But the thing is, why have they removed the processing time from the website?


----------



## Mrcosta

Wduplessis said:


> Where do you get this information? I've been on their site when the original post about this was made, and again just now, and both times the processing of 457 visas showed as 7 months and 10 months. It was never removed...


It is removed , it shows as below :
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/457-

Global visa processing times

75 per cent of applications processed in
90 per cent of applications processed in

Last updated (for month ending )
For more information see Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## rab7816

*kababayan*



rdjn said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Its my first time here...
> Sponsorship: July 27
> Nomination done: October 27
> Lodge everyhting: October 28
> 
> no one told us about the health assesment (since we dont have agent and were just updating with the employer) then we found out that we needed to do it asap.. but we got our
> 
> medical Clearance: last January 30
> just after 3days from we had the examination..
> 
> Hi Sir,
> 
> I am also from Philippines.
> 
> anyone here is d same with nomination approval?
> 
> and how did you applied or submit the health insurance? we dont have any idea about it ?


Do you have your fb account? I'll add you. Thanks a lot.


----------



## nk_nepal

Shivankghai said:


> But the thing is, why have they removed the processing time from the website?


Processing status update:

First time assessment/Initial assessment

(Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)

applications lodged from 3 October 2017

Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)

applications lodgement dates in March 2017
And you can see processing time in immi account as:
Estimated Processing Time

7 months to 10 months


----------



## Wduplessis

All processing times are shown in the full list. Might be that they don't update certain individual pages..

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times



Mrcosta said:


> It is removed , it sehows as below :
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/457-
> 
> Global visa processing times
> 
> 75 per cent of applications processed in
> 90 per cent of applications processed in
> 
> Last updated (for month ending )
> For more information see Global visa and citizenship processing times


----------



## EnggTech

nk_nepal said:


> Processing status update:
> 
> First time assessment/Initial assessment
> 
> (Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)
> 
> applications lodged from 3 October 2017
> 
> Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)
> 
> applications lodgement dates in March 2017
> And you can see processing time in immi account as:
> Estimated Processing Time
> 
> 7 months to 10 months


Frustrated. They are moving at such slow pace! 

This whole week they have processed only 2 days' applications!


----------



## SNART

Happy News.
I got the visa after more than 10 months today.

Applied visa on March 2017
Granted: 02 Feb 2018
Applied for 261312 (Developer Programmer)

I was always looking for this forum and today I got the chance to share this happy news.

Thanks guys.


----------



## anant

SNART said:


> Happy News.
> I got the visa after more than 10 months today.
> 
> Applied visa on March 2017
> Granted: 02 Feb 2018
> Applied for 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> I was always looking for this forum and today I got the chance to share this happy news.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Congrats, On which date did you apply???


----------



## jsenthilkumar

Guys, can anyone tell me how to track my petition status using TRN#, my company lodged my application and provided TRN#. but i am unable to track the status in my personal immi account.


----------



## Gannicus

SNART said:


> Happy News.
> I got the visa after more than 10 months today.
> 
> Applied visa on March 2017
> Granted: 02 Feb 2018
> Applied for 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> I was always looking for this forum and today I got the chance to share this happy news.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Hi Snart

Congratulations.

Is there any date written on your visa for entry to Australia ?


----------



## anant

jsenthilkumar said:


> Guys, can anyone tell me how to track my petition status using TRN#, my company lodged my application and provided TRN#. but i am unable to track the status in my personal immi account.


you can login into this portal : https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login

then import your application by providing TRN number


----------



## anant

Gannicus said:


> Hi Snart
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Is there any date written on your visa for entry to Australia ?


Earlier it was 3 months to enter after issued visa date.
Now no idea as per new rules.


----------



## jsenthilkumar

anant said:


> you can login into this portal : https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 
> then import your application by providing TRN number


Hi , Thanks i am able to see my application status as "Received" and 
Processing time is mentioned as 7-10 months.


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Congrats*

Hi Thats good news, did they ask for any further information or you just wait for ten month straight?

if they asked further information when was it?



SNART said:


> Happy News.
> I got the visa after more than 10 months today.
> 
> Applied visa on March 2017
> Granted: 02 Feb 2018
> Applied for 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> I was always looking for this forum and today I got the chance to share this happy news.
> 
> Thanks guys.


----------



## ajiashi2010

Congrats!! Welcome to Australia. good questions. I am also curious . It took too long. I think it may require any documents,right?


----------



## SNART

Gannicus said:


> Hi Snart
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Is there any date written on your visa for entry to Australia ?


Applied on 17 March 2017
Additional Docs requested on Apr 21,
Additional docs submitted on 19 May..
I was in Bridging Visa A then changed it to Bridging Visa B


----------



## ajiashi2010

SNART said:


> Gannicus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Snart
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> Is there any date written on your visa for entry to Australia ?
> 
> 
> 
> Applied on 17 March 2017
> Additional Docs requested on Apr 21,
> Additional docs submitted on 19 May..
> I was in Bridging Visa A then changed it to Bridging Visa B
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. Give us a hope.What did case officer request? Health insurance or health examination? Something not important?


----------



## Gannicus

ajiashi2010 said:


> Thanks mate. Give us a hope.What did case officer request? Health insurance or health examination? Something not important?


Thanks for the info.

I am looking for the date which is like "must not arrive after" or something like "should arrive before"

Is there anything on 457 visa ?


----------



## ajiashi2010

Gannicus said:


> ajiashi2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. Give us a hope.What did case officer request? Health insurance or health examination? Something not important?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I am looking for the date which is like "must not arrive after" or something like "should arrive before"
> 
> Is there anything on 457 visa ?
Click to expand...

if you apply offshore, will have this condition


----------



## SNART

ajiashi2010 said:


> if you apply offshore, will have this condition


Hi
I was in onshore. So "must not arrive after" or something like "should arrive before" dates are not mentioned.

Below is the requested details.
- Signed employment contract
- Evidence of terms and conditions of employment that are no less favourable
- Certification - duties of the nominated position
- Evidence of genuine position
- Health Examination


----------



## ajiashi2010

SNART said:


> ajiashi2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you apply offshore, will have this condition
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I was in onshore. So "must not arrive after" or something like "should arrive before" dates are not mentioned.
> 
> Below is the requested details.
> - Signed employment contract
> - Evidence of terms and conditions of employment that are no less favourable
> - Certification - duties of the nominated position
> - Evidence of genuine position
> - Health Examination
Click to expand...

i think your agent is very very smart. It is difficult to support "favorable" and "genuine". Congrats and thanks for updated. I am waiting for 7 months I think. I don't want to calculate any more. Hope next time I can have good news.


----------



## gurten

Hi all
I followed this forum for a while now, as we (my wife and daughter) waiting for our 457 visa as well.
I decided to register with this forum, when I found out, that immigration decided to slow down processing time for applications with RFI. 
We didn't go with an agent and therefore never got this information sent to us directly. I guess in this case you just need to search such info's yourself...
We applied on September 9 and have been requested for more information (actually the police clearances were from the wrong authorities!!) on November 23. We updated the new documents on December 3. 
If I read the e-news letter right, we still have to wait at least 6 months because we had to provide new police clearances...Or do I miss something here?


----------



## Mrcosta

They started processing of September applications on 20th November and till 30th January worked on September applications , Going by by this speed its going to take a real long time.


----------



## Robsy

gurten said:


> Hi all
> I followed this forum for a while now, as we (my wife and daughter) waiting for our 457 visa as well.
> I decided to register with this forum, when I found out, that immigration decided to slow down processing time for applications with RFI.
> We didn't go with an agent and therefore never got this information sent to us directly. I guess in this case you just need to search such info's yourself...
> We applied on September 9 and have been requested for more information (actually the police clearances were from the wrong authorities!!) on November 23. We updated the new documents on December 3.
> If I read the e-news letter right, we still have to wait at least 6 months because we had to provide new police clearances...Or do I miss something here?


Hi Gurten
We were also asked for RFI on 11th Jan 2018. They said the info had to be submitted by 8th Feb 2018. (28 days)

I also thought by reading that e-news that our application would go to the back of that March 2017 queue, but our agent said it shouldn't and that our application should be picked up again during those 28 days.
This is on Thursday, so If we don't get approval by Thursday then I can assume that maybe it has gone to the back of the queue.

But I see you have been waiting for much much longer than 28 days so this makes me worry!

Will keep you in the loop!


----------



## EnggTech

*Visa Applications Assessment Status*

Update today (5th Feb) they are currently assessing applications lodged from 4th October. Below is the automated reply received from them.

First time assessment/Initial assessment
(Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)
applications lodged from 4 October 2017

Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)
applications lodgement dates in March 2017

Hope they speed up otherwise unless they speed up there will be further delays in applications processing in coming times.


----------



## gurten

Hi Robsy

Interesting to hear.
According your agent, it would then be the application date plus 28 days. Then we should get there soon, but i doubt it...
I will keep you updated, hopefully soon and with some good news.
Fingers crossed and good luck.


----------



## gurten

Robsy said:


> gurten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all
> I followed this forum for a while now, as we (my wife and daughter) waiting for our 457 visa as well.
> I decided to register with this forum, when I found out, that immigration decided to slow down processing time for applications with RFI.
> We didn't go with an agent and therefore never got this information sent to us directly. I guess in this case you just need to search such info's yourself...
> We applied on September 9 and have been requested for more information (actually the police clearances were from the wrong authorities!!) on November 23. We updated the new documents on December 3.
> If I read the e-news letter right, we still have to wait at least 6 months because we had to provide new police clearances...Or do I miss something here?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gurten
> We were also asked for RFI on 11th Jan 2018. They said the info had to be submitted by 8th Feb 2018. (28 days)
> 
> I also thought by reading that e-news that our application would go to the back of that March 2017 queue, but our agent said it shouldn't and that our application should be picked up again during those 28 days.
> This is on Thursday, so If we don't get approval by Thursday then I can assume that maybe it has gone to the back of the queue.
> 
> But I see you have been waiting for much much longer than 28 days so this makes me worry!
> 
> Will keep you in the loop!
Click to expand...

Hi Robsy

Pressed the wrong button, but my reply to you is further down...


----------



## DeeKyu

Just want to share a good news, I and my wife have just got our grants. The timeline is as follows:

Nomination Approved: 29 Sep 2017
Visa Application Lodged: 28 Oct 2017
RFI for health and PCC: 31 Oct 2017
RFI Response: 22 Nov 2017
Grant: 6 Feb 2018

I'm a University lecturer at a reputed University in Sydney. All the best luck to those who are still waiting, you will get yours eventually!!


----------



## nk_nepal

DeeKyu said:


> Just want to share a good news, I and my wife have just got our grants. The timeline is as follows:
> 
> Nomination Approved: 29 Sep 2017
> Visa Application Lodged: 28 Oct 2017
> RFI for health and PCC: 31 Oct 2017
> RFI Response: 22 Nov 2017
> Grant: 6 Feb 2018
> 
> I'm a University lecturer at a reputed University in Sydney. All the best luck to those who are still waiting, you will get yours eventually!!


Many many congratulations mate. Gud luck for upcoming days in Australia.


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*congrats*

it is really a good news , did your employer requested for a priority ?

though they are saying that they are processing application lodged from 4th Oct but keeping in view your time line it seems the visa approval is random



DeeKyu said:


> Just want to share a good news, I and my wife have just got our grants. The timeline is as follows:
> 
> Nomination Approved: 29 Sep 2017
> Visa Application Lodged: 28 Oct 2017
> RFI for health and PCC: 31 Oct 2017
> RFI Response: 22 Nov 2017
> Grant: 6 Feb 2018
> 
> I'm a University lecturer at a reputed University in Sydney. All the best luck to those who are still waiting, you will get yours eventually!!


----------



## DeeKyu

I'm not sure if they did, but our application might get the priority processing since my employer is a public, state university


----------



## roxannereddy

Good day All,

So happy to be a part of this website. Hoping it will keep me sane since the wait on our visa is so frustratingly long.

Our visa application and company nomination with submitted on 17 November 2017. All requirements was submitted. We playing the waiting game now. Initially our application process times was 88 days to 7 months, then changed to 4-10 months and now its 7-10 months. So yeah very frustrating and eager for everything to happen. We are so ready to start this new life!

All the way from South Africa! Keep in touch all. Rox


----------



## Smgawt123

EnggTech said:


> Update today (5th Feb) they are currently assessing applications lodged from 4th October. Below is the automated reply received from them.
> 
> First time assessment/Initial assessment
> (Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)
> applications lodged from 4 October 2017
> 
> Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)
> applications lodgement dates in March 2017
> 
> Hope they speed up otherwise unless they speed up there will be further delays in applications processing in coming times.


Waiting for that to tick over to April seem to have been stuck on March for a while now, Im in the May camp. Coming close to 9 months wait from first submission for us now.


----------



## expatnetsys

Hi All,

Just want to know, If the case is handled by an agent. How do they get notified if a case officer get assigned or nomination get approved ? Is it via mail ?


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Hi*

Hi Smgawt123, when did you lodge your application the nine month period you are mentioning is from the date of application lodge or the submission of additional documents.



Smgawt123 said:


> Waiting for that to tick over to April seem to have been stuck on March for a while now, Im in the May camp. Coming close to 9 months wait from first submission for us now.


----------



## EnggTech

Smgawt123 said:


> Waiting for that to tick over to April seem to have been stuck on March for a while now, Im in the May camp. Coming close to 9 months wait from first submission for us now.


Commiserate with you brother!

What's frustrating is the rate at which they are progressing.

Today's update same as was on 5th Feb! They are assessing 4th October Fresh Applications and March Applications for Subsequent Entrants.


----------



## roxannereddy

EnggTech said:


> Commiserate with you brother!
> 
> What's frustrating is the rate at which they are progressing.
> 
> Today's update same as was on 5th Feb! They are assessing 4th October Fresh Applications and March Applications for Subsequent Entrants.


Hi there, sorry is this may be a silly question. How do we go about checking the timelines like you posted?


----------



## Robsy

roxannereddy said:


> Hi there, sorry is this may be a silly question. How do we go about checking the timelines like you posted?


Hello Roxy, you can get those processing times by sending an email to [email protected]

Did you submit a complete application with health insurance, medicals and police clearance?

Has your nomination been approved yet?


----------



## Chirandu

I have been following this thread since October. Our visa got approved today. Below are our timelines

Nomination and application lodged on 06 October 2017
Further information requested on 30 October 2017
Further information sent on November 14
Visa approved on 07 February 

This group has been very helpful, all the best to everyone.


----------



## jsenthilkumar

Chirandu said:


> I have been following this thread since October. Our visa got approved today. Below are our timelines
> 
> Nomination and application lodged on 06 October 2017
> Further information requested on 30 October 2017
> Further information sent on November 14
> Visa approved on 07 February
> 
> This group has been very helpful, all the best to everyone.


wow! congrats buddy!!!

Anybody lodged your application on Jan 2018??


----------



## Robsy

chirandu said:


> i have been following this thread since october. Our visa got approved today. Below are our timelines
> 
> nomination and application lodged on 06 october 2017
> further information requested on 30 october 2017
> further information sent on november 14
> visa approved on 07 february
> 
> this group has been very helpful, all the best to everyone.


congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjackson951

jsenthilkumar said:


> wow! congrats buddy!!!
> 
> Anybody lodged your application on Jan 2018??


Yip! Lodged on 23rd of Jan with complete application


----------



## jsenthilkumar

kjackson951 said:


> Yip! Lodged on 23rd of Jan with complete application


Cheers!!! Me on Jan 9th


----------



## Mrcosta

Chirandu said:


> I have been following this thread since October. Our visa got approved today. Below are our timelines
> 
> Nomination and application lodged on 06 October 2017
> Further information requested on 30 October 2017
> Further information sent on November 14
> Visa approved on 07 February
> 
> This group has been very helpful, all the best to everyone.


Congratulation , what is your occupation?


----------



## Chirandu

My occupation is Heavy Duty Automotive Electrician


----------



## ajiashi2010

I think people can get visa soon because of the employer/ company is famous or big firm


----------



## roxannereddy

Robsy said:


> Hello Roxy, you can get those processing times by sending an email to [email protected]
> 
> Did you submit a complete application with health insurance, medicals and police clearance?
> 
> Has your nomination been approved yet?


Hi Robsy, yes our agent made sure we have everything before submitting our application and the nomination.


----------



## roxannereddy

Robsy said:


> Hello Roxy, you can get those processing times by sending an email to [email protected]
> 
> Did you submit a complete application with health insurance, medicals and police clearance?
> 
> Has your nomination been approved yet?


Nomination not yet approved


----------



## Ethankyrie

*@roxannereddy*

How will you know if your nomination got approved/ granted? Will they send an email? Thanks!


----------



## savithageorge

Hi all, I have lodged the application on May 2017 and I got my visa on 5th Feb. But unfortunately my DOB was incorrect when they typed, so waiting for the updated one.


----------



## EnggTech

savithageorge said:


> Hi all, I have lodged the application on May 2017 and I got my visa on 5th Feb. But unfortunately my DOB was incorrect when they typed, so waiting for the updated one.


Hi, Congrats! 

You have lodged your application on May 2017 and Did they request for further information later or you submitted all your Medicals and PCC in May 2017 itself?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Congrats*

Congrats dear, it is good hearing visa grant news, why it took so long, did they ask for additional informations and when?



savithageorge said:


> Hi all, I have lodged the application on May 2017 and I got my visa on 5th Feb. But unfortunately my DOB was incorrect when they typed, so waiting for the updated one.


----------



## anant

savithageorge said:


> Hi all, I have lodged the application on May 2017 and I got my visa on 5th Feb. But unfortunately my DOB was incorrect when they typed, so waiting for the updated one.


Congrats!!
On which date did you apply?


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Hi*

Hi EnggTech,

what happened to your application, when did you apply?

did they ask for any additional information from you, i am trying to figure out when my turn will come as the visa approval process is some how beyond our understanding



EnggTech said:


> Hi, Congrats!
> 
> You have lodged your application on May 2017 and Did they request for further information later or you submitted all your Medicals and PCC in May 2017 itself?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Shivankghai

assessment
(Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)
applications lodged from 5 October 2017
Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)
applications lodgement dates in MaRch 2017


----------



## roxannereddy

Ethankyrie said:


> How will you know if your nomination got approved/ granted? Will they send an email? Thanks!


Yes correct. Our Agent said she will advise us once its approved.


----------



## EnggTech

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> Hi EnggTech,
> 
> what happened to your application, when did you apply?
> 
> did they ask for any additional information from you, i am trying to figure out when my turn will come as the visa approval process is some how beyond our understanding


Hi Ijaz,

I applied on July 6th, RFI requested on 13th October, RFI Provided on 2nd November.

Yeah Visa Approval Process kind of quite random! What are your application dates though?


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Hi*

As they are now processing application lodge on 6th Oct i believe they will pick your application again once they reach 13th Oct application or may be when they reach 2nd Nov application ,it seems they will revert back to you within 24 days something like that.

i lodged application on 30th Aug but then they sent us an email on 11th Nov that my employer sponsorship has expired which my employer re applied for on 22nd Nov along with new nomination for me , i think they will revert back to me once they start processing application lodged from 22nd Nov, this is what i am guessing by reading this forum. may be it will take 44 more days, i think so.

i provided complete informations like PCC, Medical ,insouciance , IELTS etc



EnggTech said:


> Hi Ijaz,
> 
> I applied on July 6th, RFI requested on 13th October, RFI Provided on 2nd November.
> 
> Yeah Visa Approval Process kind of quite random! What are your application dates though?


----------



## savithageorge

EnggTech said:


> Hi, Congrats!
> 
> You have lodged your application on May 2017 and Did they request for further information later or you submitted all your Medicals and PCC in May 2017 itself?
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


Thanks. I have submitted everything on May 2017. No response from them after that, not even a single query


----------



## jsenthilkumar

savithageorge said:


> Hi all, I have lodged the application on May 2017 and I got my visa on 5th Feb. But unfortunately my DOB was incorrect when they typed, so waiting for the updated one.


Congrats Savitha


----------



## Mrcosta

Congratulations ,any idea why did it take so long for you? What is your occupation?


----------



## EnggTech

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> As they are now processing application lodge on 6th Oct i believe they will pick your application again once they reach 13th Oct application or may be when they reach 2nd Nov application ,it seems they will revert back to you within 24 days something like that.
> 
> i lodged application on 30th Aug but then they sent us an email on 11th Nov that my employer sponsorship has expired which my employer re applied for on 22nd Nov along with new nomination for me , i think they will revert back to me once they start processing application lodged from 22nd Nov, this is what i am guessing by reading this forum. may be it will take 44 more days, i think so.
> 
> i provided complete informations like PCC, Medical ,insouciance , IELTS etc


Hope they pick 13th October date than 2nd Nov date and hope they reach those dates quickly. The speed at which they are processing applications it seems it will take another about 2 months to reach 2nd Nov applications.


----------



## EnggTech

savithageorge said:


> Thanks. I have submitted everything on May 2017. No response from them after that, not even a single query


Ohkay . Nice that was. 

Lucky you no RFI was there. Mine applied in July, RFI was there in October, RFI Response submitted on 2nd Nov. Hopefully my Visa gets finalized soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

You are right they were really fast in Nov and then due to christmas break followed by Jan which was quite slow , i hope they will pick up speed in this month as some changes are expected in March to 457 Visa.

hope we get our visa before new changes.



EnggTech said:


> Hope they pick 13th October date than 2nd Nov date and hope they reach those dates quickly. The speed at which they are processing applications it seems it will take another about 2 months to reach 2nd Nov applications.


----------



## Mrcosta

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> You are right they were really fast in Nov and then due to christmas break followed by Jan which was quite slow , i hope they will pick up speed in this month as some changes are expected in March to 457 Visa.
> 
> hope we get our visa before new changes.


What happen to people who don't get their Grant til 28 Feb , as They will start processing TSS in March.


----------



## INDIA2AUS

Hi ,

I got a job in one of the prestigious bank in Australia. An agent has been assigned to process my application. 

Nomination & VISA applied: 19th Dec 2017
Nomination approved: 1st week of January 2018
Role: Analytics consultant ( Software engineer). 

I have been told that the VISA process should be completed with in 4 weeks time as my sponsor is one of the named organization,accredited sponsor, in Australia. However, there is no luck. 

In addition, my agent requested for priority allocation request a few weeks back, but there was no response from the DIBP. 

Furthermore, a request has been placed with DIBP to split my application from my family application to speed up the process and even my employer has provided a supporting letter. No response even after 3rd working day. 

Any idea how long does it take to get VISA in my case?



Waiting is killing me!!!

Thanks
INDIA2AUS


----------



## kjackson951

I enjoy this forum for updates to processing times and any other IMMI correspondence that some of us may have missed. But gee, none of us can say how long anyone's visa approval will take when 1) we are all in the same boat and 2) it seems every case is really different. It just adds to the existing stress. Patience is key!


----------



## Rieldbest

Hi i just want to share my enlighted gift im reading this forum for almost 1year and we lodge 457 visa last may 2017 it takes almost 9months to grant my 457 visa just came yesterday
Nomination applied april 2017
Visa lodged may 2017
Health and everything done in june 2017
No further information ask
Just show on the immi account receieved
Visa granted feb 8 2017 
Just show on the immi account finalised
Just to share this for all of the people in this forum just believe and dont loose hope 
Everthings gonna be alright
Godbless all


----------



## youngcholo

SNART said:


> Happy News.
> I got the visa after more than 10 months today.
> 
> Applied visa on March 2017
> Granted: 02 Feb 2018
> Applied for 261312 (Developer Programmer)
> 
> I was always looking for this forum and today I got the chance to share this happy news.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Congratulations mate. I also got my visa approval this week and it took more than 10 months.

Applied visa on 21 Mar 2017
Sponsorship Finalised: 10 Aug 2017
Nomination Finalised: 05 Dec 2017
Granted: 07 Feb 2018
261312 (Developer Programmer)

Long painful wait for me being onshore for more than a year while waiting for the result.


----------



## MartinNL1

*457 Intercompany transfer*

Hi guys,

I am a Dutch citizen and offered a intercompany transfer from Holland to Australia (we have offices in both countries). It is a senior management position.

My Visa application is lodged by a Sydney based immigration law firm. All documents required are lodged at the same date.

Sponsorship licence lodged - 8 Nov 2017
457 application lodged - 8 Nov 2017

The agent estimated a total processing time of 10 weeks. So my wife, my 3 kids and myself re-located early Jan to Australia.

So far no update from immigration at all, even after 14 weeks status is still "received" and not even assigned to immigration officer.

My kids cant go to school until visa is processed, agent does not want to comment on how much longer we need to wait.

Happy to find this forum, would be great if someone could help with some estimated waiting times for visa lodged beginning November


----------



## phamduysc

Hello everyone, I'm a newbie and very happy to see you guys here. 
I have a question about my case: my company is going to sponsor this February, do I have to log before 1st Mar? What if I cannot finish my application before this date - it will change to TSS automatically, right?


----------



## colorsofmysea

phamduysc said:


> Hello everyone, I'm a newbie and very happy to see you guys here.
> I have a question about my case: my company is going to sponsor this February, do I have to log before 1st Mar? What if I cannot finish my application before this date - it will change to TSS automatically, right?


Check this:

Subject to final approval of transitional arrangements, it is expected that:

if subclass 457 nomination and visa applications are both lodged prior to TSS implementation, they will be processed under the current framework.
if a subclass 457 nomination application is lodged without an associated 457 visa application being lodged before the commencement of TSS, it will, however, effectively become 'redundant' as subclass 457 nominations cannot be linked to TSS visa applications, even where the nomination has already been approved (subject to the specific scenarios below).
Arrangements will be put in place to ensure that such 'redundant applications' can be finalised and/or withdrawn with a refund of the fee provided. To avoid delays or unnecessary additional processing steps, RMAs are, however, strongly encouraged to:

lodge complete subclass 457 nomination and visa applications together before the end of February, or
postpone lodgement until commencement of TSS.


----------



## MartinNL1

Yes if you apply after Feb the new rules apply.


----------



## gurten

MartinNL1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am a Dutch citizen and offered a intercompany transfer from Holland to Australia (we have offices in both countries). It is a senior management position.
> 
> My Visa application is lodged by a Sydney based immigration law firm. All documents required are lodged at the same date.
> 
> Sponsorship licence lodged - 8 Nov 2017
> 457 application lodged - 8 Nov 2017
> 
> The agent estimated a total processing time of 10 weeks. So my wife, my 3 kids and myself re-located early Jan to Australia.
> 
> So far no update from immigration at all, even after 14 weeks status is still "received" and not even assigned to immigration officer.
> 
> My kids cant go to school until visa is processed, agent does not want to comment on how much longer we need to wait.
> 
> Happy to find this forum, would be great if someone could help with some estimated waiting times for visa lodged beginning November


Hi MartinNL1
Welcome in the forum. We have a similar story and were told by the agent, that we should get the visa in about 2 months.
Visa lodged in September and still waiting. Processing time just got worse after Christmas. 
Despite not having a visa, we decided to come to Australia anyway for a longer sabbatical. 
We have one child and she just started private school. Nobody asked for a visa there. I guess they're happy, as long as they get the money ?.
If your company pays for the school or you can afford to send them to private school, there is nobody stopping them of going even without a visa.


----------



## EnggTech

Rieldbest said:


> Hi i just want to share my enlighted gift im reading this forum for almost 1year and we lodge 457 visa last may 2017 it takes almost 9months to grant my 457 visa just came yesterday
> Nomination applied april 2017
> Visa lodged may 2017
> Health and everything done in june 2017
> No further information ask
> Just show on the immi account receieved
> Visa granted feb 8 2017
> Just show on the immi account finalised
> Just to share this for all of the people in this forum just believe and dont loose hope
> Everthings gonna be alright
> Godbless all


Hey Many Congratulations! 

One interesting thing I observed is that Yours and one Other Guy, Youngcholo's, timings suggest that the Visa Process is quite random. DIBP on their automated reply mention that they are processing October and March Applications and by the timelines you and youngcholo mentioned it seems yours and his timings fall in neither of the times mentioned in DIBP automated replies. God knows which date applications DIBP are processing currently! 

Congrats btw and Enjoy Australia!


----------



## Sidmud

Hi guys I have been following this forum for quite a long time now, I have applied for 457 subsequent entrant visa for my wife and kids on October 2017, was expecting the visa to be processed latest before December 2017, but this wait has been really long and tiring, I wanted them to join me at the earliest, so I was thinking of getting them here on visit visa, but I m not sure what happens with the 457 visa, will it go on hold till the time they are here on visit visa or will it be processed parallel and once they are here on visit visa and 457 visa is approved, do they have to leave the country and re-enter, or can the visa be transferred from visit to 457 without leaving Australia.
Your valuable reply would be of grt help.
Thx in advance.....


----------



## gurten

Sidmud said:


> Hi guys I have been following this forum for quite a long time now, I have applied for 457 subsequent entrant visa for my wife and kids on October 2017, was expecting the visa to be processed latest before December 2017, but this wait has been really long and tiring, I wanted them to join me at the earliest, so I was thinking of getting them here on visit visa, but I m not sure what happens with the 457 visa, will it go on hold till the time they are here on visit visa or will it be processed parallel and once they are here on visit visa and 457 visa is approved, do they have to leave the country and re-enter, or can the visa be transferred from visit to 457 without leaving Australia.
> Your valuable reply would be of grt help.
> Thx in advance.....


Hi Sidmud

I'm in Australia with my family on a tourist visa, while we're waiting on the 457 visa. The tourist visa is not interfering with the 457 visa process. Once the 457 is granted, the tourist visa will be obsolete.


----------



## Sidmud

gurten said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I have been following this forum for quite a long time now, I have applied for 457 subsequent entrant visa for my wife and kids on October 2017, was expecting the visa to be processed latest before December 2017, but this wait has been really long and tiring, I wanted them to join me at the earliest, so I was thinking of getting them here on visit visa, but I m not sure what happens with the 457 visa, will it go on hold till the time they are here on visit visa or will it be processed parallel and once they are here on visit visa and 457 visa is approved, do they have to leave the country and re-enter, or can the visa be transferred from visit to 457 without leaving Australia.
> Your valuable reply would be of grt help.
> Thx in advance.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sidmud
> 
> I'm in Australia with my family on a tourist visa, while we're waiting on the 457 visa. The tourist visa is not interfering with the 457 visa process. Once the 457 is granted, the tourist visa will be obsolete.
Click to expand...

Thx a lot for ur feedback 
1 more query Did u apply for visit visa first or applied for 457 visa and then applied visit visa
Thx


----------



## gurten

Sidmud said:


> gurten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I have been following this forum for quite a long time now, I have applied for 457 subsequent entrant visa for my wife and kids on October 2017, was expecting the visa to be processed latest before December 2017, but this wait has been really long and tiring, I wanted them to join me at the earliest, so I was thinking of getting them here on visit visa, but I m not sure what happens with the 457 visa, will it go on hold till the time they are here on visit visa or will it be processed parallel and once they are here on visit visa and 457 visa is approved, do they have to leave the country and re-enter, or can the visa be transferred from visit to 457 without leaving Australia.
> Your valuable reply would be of grt help.
> Thx in advance.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sidmud
> 
> I'm in Australia with my family on a tourist visa, while we're waiting on the 457 visa. The tourist visa is not interfering with the 457 visa process. Once the 457 is granted, the tourist visa will be obsolete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx a lot for ur feedback
> 1 more query Did u apply for visit visa first or applied for 457 visa and then applied visit visa
> Thx
Click to expand...

Your welcome
We have a mixed setup. My wife got a tourist visa first and applied for the 457 visa afterwards while she was traveling to Australia on her own. My daughter and I got the tourist visa after my wife applied for the 457 visa.


----------



## Sidmud

gurten said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gurten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I have been following this forum for quite a long time now, I have applied for 457 subsequent entrant visa for my wife and kids on October 2017, was expecting the visa to be processed latest before December 2017, but this wait has been really long and tiring, I wanted them to join me at the earliest, so I was thinking of getting them here on visit visa, but I m not sure what happens with the 457 visa, will it go on hold till the time they are here on visit visa or will it be processed parallel and once they are here on visit visa and 457 visa is approved, do they have to leave the country and re-enter, or can the visa be transferred from visit to 457 without leaving Australia.
> Your valuable reply would be of grt help.
> Thx in advance.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sidmud
> 
> I'm in Australia with my family on a tourist visa, while we're waiting on the 457 visa. The tourist visa is not interfering with the 457 visa process. Once the 457 is granted, the tourist visa will be obsolete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx a lot for ur feedback
> 1 more query Did u apply for visit visa first or applied for 457 visa and then applied visit visa
> Thx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome
> We have a mixed setup. My wife got a tourist visa first and applied for the 457 visa afterwards while she was traveling to Australia on her own. My daughter and I got the tourist visa after my wife applied for the 457 visa.
Click to expand...

Thx a lot again
Ur feedback was valuable 
Will give it a try and c how it goes


----------



## ajiashi2010

StRalia said:


> ajiashi2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know why nomination refused ? Do you read the letter. Figure out why and then resubmit the nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, thanks, we will re-submit. Do we have to re-submit our visa application as well?
Click to expand...

 hey mate?any update for your visa?


----------



## Smgawt123

EnggTech said:


> Hey Many Congratulations!
> 
> One interesting thing I observed is that Yours and one Other Guy, Youngcholo's, timings suggest that the Visa Process is quite random. DIBP on their automated reply mention that they are processing October and March Applications and by the timelines you and youngcholo mentioned it seems yours and his timings fall in neither of the times mentioned in DIBP automated replies. God knows which date applications DIBP are processing currently!
> 
> Congrats btw and Enjoy Australia!


Any news on your visa mate? how long has it been? we are coming up to 9 months now


----------



## SONI

*457 visa*

Hi there 
i am also waiting for my 457 visa 
i applied nomination and visa application in 6th may 2017
and its still saying under process. its more then 9 month now
and one more thing my company sbs is going to expire today.
is that ok or do i need to apply sbs again. could you guys please answer my question

thanks


----------



## EnggTech

Smgawt123 said:


> EnggTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Many Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One interesting thing I observed is that Yours and one Other Guy, Youngcholo's, timings suggest that the Visa Process is quite random. DIBP on their automated reply mention that they are processing October and March Applications and by the timelines you and youngcholo mentioned it seems yours and his timings fall in neither of the times mentioned in DIBP automated replies. God knows which date applications DIBP are processing currently!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats btw and Enjoy Australia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on your visa mate? how long has it been? we are coming up to 9 months now
Click to expand...

Nothing yet my Friend!

I am into my 8th month. Lets see what happens!

You should get soon I guess!


----------



## Smgawt123

Does anyone know what the implementations are if we have a 457/tss visa in application in place and we don't get a decision until after 1st March? Would affect our current application as we will be assessed on the new tss visa.


----------



## Mrcosta

Smgawt123 said:


> Does anyone know what the implementations are if we have a 457/tss visa in application in place and we don't get a decision until after 1st March? Would affect our current application as we will be assessed on the new tss visa.


As per DIBP "Any subclass 457 nomination and visa applications submitted prior to the implementation of the TSS visa will be processed under the current system."

But I am not sure how it impacts on time line as they will have a new Visa type to process , wishfully they should have cleared existing queue.


----------



## EnggTech

Fuck It!!

They are still processing 5th October Applications!! (Updated Today)


----------



## Mrcosta

EnggTech said:


> Fuck It!!
> 
> They are still processing 5th October Applications!! (Updated Today)


This is insanely slow rate of processing , now when they are running at full capacity they should clear the queue faster.


----------



## roxannereddy

EnggTech said:


> Fuck It!!
> 
> They are still processing 5th October Applications!! (Updated Today)


Highly frustrating. Hang in there. Lets hope they work faster this week.


----------



## EnggTech

Mrcosta said:


> This is insanely slow rate of processing , now when they are running at full capacity they should clear the queue faster.


Yeah! God knows what they are doing!!

Don't they have any sense of logic!

Clearing Fresh Applications quickly but RFI Applications are kept pending.......And also processing at such slow speed!!

Thing is can't even communicate to them directly. Only thing you can do it wait patiently!


----------



## EnggTech

roxannereddy said:


> Highly frustrating. Hang in there. Lets hope they work faster this week.


Yeah. Trying to keep ourselves positive only! 

Still if they have processed applications quickly that would have given little more solace. The slow speed is Killing!


----------



## Rhyno

Hey guyz, I've been following this forum since Nov. I lodged my application on Nov 6, Nomination lodge on Nov 1, by looking at the current processing rates, its really uncertain, how long it will take more. Hope to get soon. I just wonder people are waiting for 8 &9 months. DHA must hire professionals. They are at the pace of the same old song.


----------



## Smgawt123

Ah OK thanks for that...... Nearly at nine months for us now..... Wondering if we might break the record for the longest time ever waited!!


----------



## AnilKm

I contacted them via email and got update like application is under assessment and outstanding as nomination is not finalized yet.

It was filed in mid September.


----------



## Fp1018

Hi, i have been following this forum for about 4 months now, its comforting to see there are many people in the same position as i was starting to worry. 
I submitted my visa 1st aug 2017 (off shore) RFI requested on 01st nov and submitted back on 06th nov. Still waiting to hear. The processing is exceptionally slow, has anyone submitted theirs in nov and recently heard back? Please let me know! Thanks


----------



## Gannicus

Everyone here is from Oct, Nov, or Aug even ... I filed somewhere in mid Dec ! probably i should go for a long vacation or don't wait at all.... 

Probably they are deliberately delaying the applications so that eventually all pending will fall under new rule coming in March !


----------



## Smgawt123

The worst part of our nine month wait is knowing they process the complete fresh applications first. It just doesn't seem fair people revive the visa in weeks and yet some of us get forgotten about at the bottom of the pile. It's a temporary skills shortage visa for two years, but it takes almost a year to get it??? Doesn't make much sense really.


----------



## sumanth48

Hi All, Why few people are getting 457 in 10 days and Why for others taking months, even with from same employer and other all requisites are same? Any Idea?


----------



## sumanth48

What is meant by they are processing Oct 5th Applications now? But my colleagues applied in January and they got their visas


----------



## Mrcosta

Did they apply in priority? What is the occupation ? Single or with family..there are so many factors of this riddle.


----------



## sumanth48

Nope, We 5 applied on same day in Nov 14th. They all applied for family too. I applied for myself only. We all are software developers only. They 4 got but for me it is still in Recieved status since 3 months.


----------



## Mrcosta

sumanth48 said:


> Nope, We 5 applied on same day in Nov 14th. They all applied for family too. I applied for myself only. We all are software developers only. They 4 got but for me it is still in Recieved status since 3 months.


You applied in November or in January? you said people who applied in Jan got the grant..


----------



## roxannereddy

sumanth48 said:


> Nope, We 5 applied on same day in Nov 14th. They all applied for family too. I applied for myself only. We all are software developers only. They 4 got but for me it is still in Recieved status since 3 months.


I can only imagine how frustrating that must be for you knowing that the other got theirs and you did not. Hang in there.....


----------



## sumanth48

I applied in Nov, my other colleagues who applied in Jan also got their visas. Processing time is 10 to 15 days for all of them. I am surprising my case, why they are taking this much time.


----------



## Mrcosta

sumanth48 said:


> I applied in Nov, my other colleagues who applied in Jan also got their visas. Processing time is 10 to 15 days for all of them. I am surprising my case, why they are taking this much time.


This is weird and frustrating at same time.. few people are waiting for months and few have received in a few days .. did they apply in priority queue?


----------



## sumanth48

Nope, All are same. There is no priority.


----------



## INDIA2AUS

sumanth48 said:


> Nope, All are same. There is no priority.


Did you check with your agent whether your nomination has been approved?

In my case, my nomination and VISA applied on 19th December and my nomination was approved on 1st week of January. I have been told that some of my documents were reviwed by DIBP in my VISA application. There was no update from January,2018 onwards.

Thanks


----------



## INDIA2AUS

Hi , 

I understood few people have been waiting for the last 8 to 9 months for the decision on the VISA. Could I check what is their occupation?

Thanks
INDIA2AUS


----------



## sumanth48

Yup, I checked. What they are saying is no update from DIBP, we cannot expedite the process, which may result to rejection in most of the cases.


----------



## jsenthilkumar

Thank you for your enquiry. As I am sure you can appreciate, all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. The timing for the completion of assessment of applications varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.

*However, please be assured that your application is progressing and a decision will be made as quickly as possible.*


----------



## colorsofmysea

jsenthilkumar said:


> Thank you for your enquiry. As I am sure you can appreciate, all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. The timing for the completion of assessment of applications varies from one case to another depending on individual circumstances.
> 
> *However, please be assured that your application is progressing and a decision will be made as quickly as possible.*


We got the same reply, this is totally a b*s*, just a template, makes no sense.


----------



## EnggTech

They are still processing 5th October Applications! Updated today (14th Feb)!


----------



## roxannereddy

EnggTech said:


> They are still processing 5th October Applications! Updated today (14th Feb)!


Saw that this morning.

Its says 'from 5 October' so i dont think its a sign to be alarmed. I think they could even be processing mid October now but they dont update it that way. Stay positive....


----------



## EnggTech

roxannereddy said:


> EnggTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are still processing 5th October Applications! Updated today (14th Feb)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw that this morning.
> 
> Its says 'from 5 October' so i dont think its a sign to be alarmed. I think they could even be processing mid October now but they dont update it that way. Stay positive....
Click to expand...

Hehe. Hope what you are saying is correct!

To add water on your positive thoughts I point out to the fact that if such was the case then why they update to next immediate subsequent date everytime they move past applications of a certain date. You see the next updation would be of 6th October Applications and not 10th or 15th October Applications. I am these days trying to become less HOPING as otherwise if you keep hopes you get more anxious. I am preparing myself mentally to wait for another 3 months at least as I am done hoping everyday for Visa Authorities to speed up Applications processing!


----------



## INDIA2AUS

Hi,

I managed to get TRN of 457 VISA application. Could you please help me where I have track the status using TRN?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anant

INDIA2AUS said:


> Hi,
> 
> I managed to get TRN of 457 VISA application. Could you please help me where I have track the status using TRN?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Log into account:https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
Import your application by using TRN number.


----------



## guptaanmol

*Past TB in Wife report*

Hi,

I am applying for Australia employee sponsored visa and during the medical test, following is observed by panel doctor.

1) Mine (primary applicant) : Graded B with comment as past TB. However I never had one, not sure why they raised this. They asked for no further test so hoping its ok
2) Wife (dependent): She had TB in the past, so they requesting her for spectrum test which will take approx 3 month.
3) Child : Grade A all Clear

My question is considering the above situation. Should i proceed with mine Visa processing only as of now putting my family visa on hold. Once my wife old TB test are clear, (after 3 month) I can apply for her visa?
Or 
Australia CO will delay my visa application as well knowing my family history? in that case i will wait for my wife reports as well to proceed.


----------



## Mrcosta

Anybody got a grant recently ? are they processing any visas or just waiting for March...?


----------



## JTeam

London office is pumping out partner visas Jan-Feb <18 in lead up to march changes to 457s. Plenty of posts on here about 300s and 309s being approved in the UK well ahead of everywhere else


----------



## sumanth48

Is there any special thing in March?


----------



## Rojer

Happy to inform you all that me n my colleague got visa by yesterday and today. We both filed visa with complete documents on September 20 and 21st 2017.


----------



## Gannicus

Rojer said:


> Happy to inform you all that me n my colleague got visa by yesterday and today. We both filed visa with complete documents on September 20 and 21st 2017.


Congrats Rojer... is there any date of entry by which you should / must be in Australia ?


----------



## Rojer

Feb 15 2022.. that means anytime during validity


----------



## Aupr04

Was this a 457 renewal or new 457 visa


----------



## Rojer

It is new 457 for both.


----------



## EnggTech

Rojer said:


> Happy to inform you all that me n my colleague got visa by yesterday and today. We both filed visa with complete documents on September 20 and 21st 2017.


Hey Rojer, Many Congrats!!

Could you tell us your timelines like when did you first apply? when was your nomination approved and Visa Lodgement date etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## roxannereddy

Hi all, Processing times on our application changed from 7- 10 months to 5-11 months. There is hope! Keep well all and please remember to update us on granted visas and timelines.


----------



## kalpanabaskar22

Hi all, 
I have been following this post from few days. I have applied for visa on oct17 today estimated process have been changed from 7 to 10months to 5 to 11 months. Expecting soon everything will be fine.?good luck for all of us.


----------



## Rojer

Hey Rojer, Many Congrats!!

Could you tell us your timelines like when did you first apply? when was your nomination approved and Visa Lodgement date etc.?

Thanks![/QUOTE]

Visa lodgement date: September 20 2017
It is sponsored by present employer.
There was no other stage in between.
From received it directly moved to granted.
Not aware about nomination approval.


----------



## INDIA2AUS

Rojer said:


> Hey Rojer, Many Congrats!!
> 
> Could you tell us your timelines like when did you first apply? when was your nomination approved and Visa Lodgement date etc.?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Visa lodgement date: September 20 2017
> It is sponsored by present employer.
> There was no other stage in between.
> From received it directly moved to granted.
> Not aware about nomination approval.


What is your occupation?


----------



## jsenthilkumar

still processing Oct 5 th application


----------



## EnggTech

Rojer said:


> Hey Rojer, Many Congrats!!
> 
> Could you tell us your timelines like when did you first apply? when was your nomination approved and Visa Lodgement date etc.?
> 
> Thanks!


Visa lodgement date: September 20 2017
It is sponsored by present employer.
There was no other stage in between.
From received it directly moved to granted.
Not aware about nomination approval.[/QUOTE]

OK. That's Great!

Are you Onshore/Offshore?

You didn't have to submitt PCC/ Medicals/ Health Insurance etc?


----------



## Rojer

Occupation : Analyst Programmer. I submitted pcc,medical and insurance at the time of visa lodgement.


----------



## anant

Rojer said:


> Occupation : Analyst Programmer. I submitted pcc,medical and insurance at the time of visa lodgement.


Hey Congrats,, Did you upload Color Scanned copies of Document??


----------



## sumanth48

Health insurance is really needed? I didn't submit mine.


----------



## Rojer

I uploaded passport and degree certificate color copy. 
When I applied insurance was mandatory.


----------



## Recca

INDIA2AUS said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got a job in one of the prestigious bank in Australia. An agent has been assigned to process my application.
> 
> Nomination & VISA applied: 19th Dec 2017
> Nomination approved: 1st week of January 2018
> Role: Analytics consultant ( Software engineer).
> 
> I have been told that the VISA process should be completed with in 4 weeks time as my sponsor is one of the named organization,accredited sponsor, in Australia. However, there is no luck.
> 
> In addition, my agent requested for priority allocation request a few weeks back, but there was no response from the DIBP.
> 
> Furthermore, a request has been placed with DIBP to split my application from my family application to speed up the process and even my employer has provided a supporting letter. No response even after 3rd working day.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take to get VISA in my case?
> 
> Waiting is killing me!!!
> 
> Thanks
> INDIA2AUS


I think we are rowing our boat on same river.

Below are significant dates in reference with the VISA processing:

11 December 2017 - Medical / Physical Exam

12 December 2017 - Submission of Supporting Documents for 457 Visa to the agent handling my application ( kinda bit of stressful preparation). All copies must be colored and clear.
A. Passport*
B. Birth Certificate*
C. University qualification + academic transcript + professional license*
D. IELTS test report form
E. Health insurance policy from Australian insurer ( expected date of arrival to be 01 February 2018 as advised by my agent)
F. National Bureau Investigation ( NBI) Clearance*
G. KSA Police Clearance Certificate* ( if written in Arabic, shall have an English translation)
H. ALL employment certificates local and overseas.*

* must be certified true and correct by a notary public.

13 December 2017 - Approval of Nomination

15 December 2017 - Lodging and Acknowledgement of Application Receipt

24 January 2018 - My agent told me to contact insurance provider to adjust date of expected arrival to 01 March 2018 due to extended processing delays because of high volumes of application lodged. My application has been requested for priority processing so it will be another 2-3 weeks according to my agent.

Waiting for further advise.

Btw, my occupation is Production ( Manufacturing ) Manager.

Recca


----------



## Recca

*Queue for Assessment*



INDIA2AUS said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I got a job in one of the prestigious bank in Australia. An agent has been assigned to process my application.
> 
> Nomination & VISA applied: 19th Dec 2017
> Nomination approved: 1st week of January 2018
> Role: Analytics consultant ( Software engineer).
> 
> I have been told that the VISA process should be completed with in 4 weeks time as my sponsor is one of the named organization,accredited sponsor, in Australia. However, there is no luck.
> 
> In addition, my agent requested for priority allocation request a few weeks back, but there was no response from the DIBP.
> 
> Furthermore, a request has been placed with DIBP to split my application from my family application to speed up the process and even my employer has provided a supporting letter. No response even after 3rd working day.
> 
> Any idea how long does it take to get VISA in my case?
> 
> Waiting is killing me!!!
> 
> Thanks
> INDIA2AUS


It seems we are rowing our boat on same river.

I wanted to share with you some significant dates of my visa processing.

Below are the details:

11 December 2017 - Medical / Physical Exam

12 December 2017 - Submission of Supporting Documents for 457 Visa to the agent handling my application ( kinda bit of stressful preparation). All copies must be colored and clear.
A. Passport*
B. Birth Certificate*
C. University qualification + academic transcript + professional license*
D. IELTS test report form
E. Health insurance policy from Australian insurer ( expected date of arrival to be 01 February 2018 as advised by my agent)
F. National Bureau Investigation ( NBI) Clearance*
G. KSA Police Clearance Certificate* ( if written in Arabic, shall have an English translation)
H. ALL employment certificates local and overseas.*

* must be certified true and correct by a notary public.

13 December 2017 - Approval of Nomination

15 December 2017 - Lodging and Acknowledgement of Application Receipt

24 January 2018 - My agent told me to contact insurance provider to adjust date of expected arrival to 01 March 2018 due to extended processing delays because of high volumes of application lodged. My application has been requested for priority processing so it will be another 2-3 weeks according to my agent.

Waiting for further updates since then.

Btw, my occupation is Production (Manufacturing) Manager.

Recca


----------



## Smgawt123

When is it going to move from March  , seems they have been stuck there forever


----------



## Recca

That is, my friend, the biggest riddle in this forum. 

Many rumors are circling regarding the transition from 457 Visa to TSS but none of them are validated and confirmed yet.


----------



## Hithere

*New applicant*

Hi everyone,

I'm new and the forum and my application just got submitted on Friday! So I had filled myself with loads of patience as it seems I'll be here for a while

Just wanted to know if anyone had any idea what dates are they revising at the moment?

Also, medical examinations I can't seem to completely understands in what circunstances are those required as I find people who has been requested to do them straight away and then some other are not requested at all. Any ideas why that is?

Anyway thank you for your time reading me


----------



## Smgawt123

What are the rumours? We will be at ten months soon.


----------



## Recca

Smgawt123 said:


> What are the rumours? We will be at ten months soon.


There are rumors that they actually shifting gears to low. Some said that all 457 that will not be granted before March 1 automatically become TSS.

BUT THEN AGAIN, THESE ARE ONLY RUMORS and need validation for its correctness and accuracy


----------



## Smgawt123

Ah OK, well I think those who applied after 18th April 2017 and are in the pipeline get the tss visa anyway so it doesn't make much difference. I know someone who applied in December, revived it and it's the new tss visa.


----------



## Mrcosta

Smgawt123 said:


> Ah OK, well I think those who applied after 18th April 2017 and are in the pipeline get the tss visa anyway so it doesn't make much difference. I know someone who applied in December, revived it and it's the new tss visa.


DIBP has prodided guidelines which says all 457 applied before 1st March will be processed for 457 and with current regulations.
TSS will only come in effect post March.


----------



## Recca

Like I said, those are rumors. And in fact, there is a rumor that citing a big potential loopholes in TSS Program in which the visa holder, even a two year visa (with no pathway to PR) may have the chance to secure one.

My buddies, these are only rumors and no confiramtion yet. It makes me pumped-up because my occupation falls in STSOL. True or not, let us keep our fingers crossed for the positive development of our application.

Cheers!


----------



## Smgawt123

Who knows what the rules are....... and when things get assessed..... and when they actually do get assessed!!! hahahaha after nine months.... I just want a decision, still the new time frame is now eleven months, just another two months to go and I hopefully fall into the 95%!!!


----------



## EnggTech

Smgawt123 said:


> Who knows what the rules are....... and when things get assessed..... and when they actually do get assessed!!! hahahaha after nine months.... I just want a decision, still the new time frame is now eleven months, just another two months to go and I hopefully fall into the 95%!!!


Yeah. That is our last hope! We hope to get our Applications assessed in the maximum time limit.


----------



## Recca

EnggTech said:


> Smgawt123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows what the rules are....... and when things get assessed..... and when they actually do get assessed!!! hahahaha after nine months.... I just want a decision, still the new time frame is now eleven months, just another two months to go and I hopefully fall into the 95%!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. That is our last hope! We hope to get our Applications assessed in the maximum time limit.
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed, sure it will be granted first to second of March as the 457 Visa will cease.


----------



## Nirinzi

Hi there 
Just share my experience 
Visa applied on 7th April 
Request of more info August 
More info submitted on september
Visa approved today 20th February after 11 months almost
Don’t lost the hope guys it’s just a matter of time
Job: cook


----------



## Smgawt123

Nirinzi said:


> Hi there
> Just share my experience
> Visa applied on 7th April
> Request of more info August
> More info submitted on september
> Visa approved today 20th February after 11 months almost
> Don't lost the hope guys it's just a matter of time
> Job: cook


Great news, thanks for sharing your timeline! puts mine into a bit more perspective. Nine months in......hoping for the decision within the next 8 weeks (hopefully then we can move on with our lives!) exciting times!!


----------



## anant

Nirinzi said:


> Hi there
> Just share my experience
> Visa applied on 7th April
> Request of more info August
> More info submitted on september
> Visa approved today 20th February after 11 months almost
> Don't lost the hope guys it's just a matter of time
> Job: cook


Congrats Man,Around what date of September you have submitted info?


----------



## EnggTech

Nirinzi said:


> Hi there
> Just share my experience
> Visa applied on 7th April
> Request of more info August
> More info submitted on september
> Visa approved today 20th February after 11 months almost
> Don't lost the hope guys it's just a matter of time
> Job: cook


Congrats Man! I guess I have another 3 months to wait! I am running on 8 month!


----------



## EnggTech

Smgawt123 said:


> Great news, thanks for sharing your timeline! puts mine into a bit more perspective. Nine months in......hoping for the decision within the next 8 weeks (hopefully then we can move on with our lives!) exciting times!!


Yeah Hopefully in another 8 weeks for you and about 12 weeks for me. Hope they don't get stuck in remaining months like the way they got stuck in March. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## roxannereddy

Gosh! Shocking! The latest update is they processing applications from 6 Oct. two weeks past and they only processed applications for two days. Is this even realistic?

Processing status update:

First time assessment/Initial assessment
(Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)	applications lodged from 6 October 2017
Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)	applications lodgement dates in March 2017


----------



## clown

we recently applied for the 457.
wouldn't want to go into 5-6-9-11 months waiting. I assume this wait is because of RFI only?
I think an employer must be really committed (or desperate) to wait that long.


----------



## Dennis111

*everyone:*

i have not submitted my health insurance in my 457 visa application, is it really needed anymore ? i heard that according to the new rules, we don't need health insurance but its our responsibility once we get the visa then we should get the health insurance cover as well.

kindly reply


----------



## Mrcosta

Dennis111 said:


> *everyone:*
> 
> i have not submitted my health insurance in my 457 visa application, is it really needed anymore ? i heard that according to the new rules, we don't need health insurance but its our responsibility once we get the visa then we should get the health insurance cover as well.
> 
> kindly reply


yes you are right.

From 18 November 2017, applicants for the 457 visa will no longer need to provide evidence confirming they hold appropriate health insurance coverage in support of their visa application. Instead, applicants will be required to indicate that they have made suitable arrangements in the online application form.

Applicants will still be required to maintain suitable health insurance (or hold Medicare where eligible) as a condition of their visa. Failure to comply with this requirement may result in visa cancellation.
Ref:
https://hammondtaylor.com.au/nov-2017-457-visa-updates/


----------



## guptaanmol

*Query on Medical*

Hi,

I am applying for Australia employee sponsored visa and during the medical test, following is observed by panel doctor.

1) Mine (primary applicant) : Graded B with comment as past TB. However I never had one, not sure why they raised this. They asked for no further test so hoping its ok
2) Wife (dependent): She had TB in the past, so they requesting her for spectrum test which will take approx 3 month.
3) Child : Grade A all Clear

My question is considering the above situation. Should i proceed with mine Visa processing only as of now putting my family visa on hold. Once my wife old TB test are clear, (after 3 month) I can apply for her visa?
Or 
Australia CO will delay my visa application as well knowing my family history? in that case i will wait for my wife reports as well to proceed.


----------



## Smgawt123

clown said:


> we recently applied for the 457.
> wouldn't want to go into 5-6-9-11 months waiting. I assume this wait is because of RFI only?
> I think an employer must be really committed (or desperate) to wait that long.


This is only the case is they ask for further information, complete applications can be done in weeks rather than months.


----------



## theveed

Just a heads-up, especially for those who haven't moved.

Right now, the 457 is probably the most volatile way to go when it comes to hoping to secure residency.

I'd say that if your occupation only fell on the STSOL list, unless you're highly qualified, young, and no heavy financial/family obligations, stay where you are.

It's so, so, so hard to find a pathway to PR, not to mention, costly. If you can get in via Direct Entry ENS, or better, Skilled Migration, please do those instead.

Realize that if you get fired/redundant for any reason, it really, really is no joke trying to deal with the possibility of losing the rental home, rack up huge bills, etc.

If you're bringing a partner, yes, they have full work rights, but almost every job here, no matter how mundane, needs either local certification or experience, making job hunting a really difficult task.

Tread carefully. Yes, it's lovely here when you have the funds and can tide yourself over for months with savings, but if things go wrong, it's a huge emotional and physical roller coaster.


----------



## theveed

Mrcosta said:


> DIBP has prodided guidelines which says all 457 applied before 1st March will be processed for 457 and with current regulations.
> TSS will only come in effect post March.


Unfortunately, unless your visa is already granted prior to April 2017, your visa will still be using the new long/med term vs. short-term list. If the occupation you're nominated for prior to April 2017 got pushed to the short-term list, you'll only get a 2-year visa with one 2-year extension possibility (as it'll be AFTER the March 2018 TSS implementation already).

I'm on that boat. Lodged 2016, approved June 2017, occupation (sales and marketing Mgr) got thrown to the short-term list and I only have a 2 year visa. Meaning, I won't meet the new 3-year ENS Transition stream after 2020.


----------



## EnggTech

*Visa Granted*

Very Happy to inform that My Visa has been Granted! 

Visa Lodged: 6th July, 2017
Nomination Approved: 13th October, 2017
RFI Requeste (PCC, Medicals, Health Insurance): 13th October, 2017
RFI Response Submitted: 2nd November, 2017
Visa Granted: 21st Feb, 2018.

Wait Period: 7 Months and 15 Days!

Keep hopes alive friends. It would come one day or other!


----------



## Mrcosta

EnggTech said:


> Very Happy to inform that My Visa has been Granted!
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6th July, 2017
> Nomination Approved: 13th October, 2017
> RFI Requeste (PCC, Medicals, Health Insurance): 13th October, 2017
> RFI Response Submitted: 2nd November, 2017
> Visa Granted: 21st Feb, 2018.
> 
> Wait Period: 7 Months and 15 Days!
> 
> Keep hopes alive friends. It would come one day or other!


Congratulations mate , Finally you got the grant. Please keep sharing the valuable information


----------



## jsenthilkumar

Dead slow processing, still they are working on oct 6th application.


----------



## jsenthilkumar

EnggTech said:


> Very Happy to inform that My Visa has been Granted!
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6th July, 2017
> Nomination Approved: 13th October, 2017
> RFI Requeste (PCC, Medicals, Health Insurance): 13th October, 2017
> RFI Response Submitted: 2nd November, 2017
> Visa Granted: 21st Feb, 2018.
> 
> Wait Period: 7 Months and 15 Days!
> 
> Keep hopes alive friends. It would come one day or other!


Congrats mate


----------



## EnggTech

Mrcosta said:


> Congratulations mate , Finally you got the grant. Please keep sharing the valuable information


Thanks Mat!


----------



## EnggTech

jsenthilkumar said:


> Congrats mate


Thank you friend!


----------



## roxannereddy

EnggTech said:


> Very Happy to inform that My Visa has been Granted!
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6th July, 2017
> Nomination Approved: 13th October, 2017
> RFI Requeste (PCC, Medicals, Health Insurance): 13th October, 2017
> RFI Response Submitted: 2nd November, 2017
> Visa Granted: 21st Feb, 2018.
> 
> Wait Period: 7 Months and 15 Days!
> 
> Keep hopes alive friends. It would come one day or other!


WOW! So so happy for you. All the best! I have been reading all your frustrations for a couple of weeks so i can only imagine how happy you must be now! Take care.


----------



## EnggTech

roxannereddy said:


> WOW! So so happy for you. All the best! I have been reading all your frustrations for a couple of weeks so i can only imagine how happy you must be now! Take care.


Yeah Very Happy! 

I was preparing myself mentally to wait for few more months. So suddenly getting to see the Visa Status changed to finalized has been a very happy event! 

Wish good luck to all of you and I wish the Visa Authorities correct the randomness in the system!

Anyways good luck guys!


----------



## Smgawt123

EnggTech said:


> roxannereddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! So so happy for you. All the best! I have been reading all your frustrations for a couple of weeks so i can only imagine how happy you must be now! Take care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Very Happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was preparing myself mentally to wait for few more months. So suddenly getting to see the Visa Status changed to finalized has been a very happy event!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish good luck to all of you and I wish the Visa Authorities correct the randomness in the system!
> 
> Anyways good luck guys!
Click to expand...

Congrats mate, one of us who was waiting the longest, hopefully mine will be in soon, I'm at 9 months now so hoping in the next 8 weeks according to the website?!! Enjoy mate


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*congrats*

Congratulation dear, i told you last time your turn will come soon, so it means they process your application based on 13th Oct date (RFI) not on the date you provide Informations.

they asked us on 11th Nov we provided the information on 22nd Nov, hope i get my turn in next one month .



EnggTech said:


> Very Happy to inform that My Visa has been Granted!
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6th July, 2017
> Nomination Approved: 13th October, 2017
> RFI Requeste (PCC, Medicals, Health Insurance): 13th October, 2017
> RFI Response Submitted: 2nd November, 2017
> Visa Granted: 21st Feb, 2018.
> 
> Wait Period: 7 Months and 15 Days!
> 
> Keep hopes alive friends. It would come one day or other!


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Hi*

From what i have observed they are always ahead of time they mentioned in the email, check the good news of EnggTech he got his visa , i believe they are processing application submitted in the dates of 13-14th Oct 2017.



jsenthilkumar said:


> Dead slow processing, still they are working on oct 6th application.


----------



## roxannereddy

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> From what i have observed they are always ahead of time they mentioned in the email, check the good news of EnggTech he got his visa , i believe they are processing application submitted in the dates of 13-14th Oct 2017.


I absolutely agree!


----------



## clown

Smgawt123 said:


> This is only the case is they ask for further information, complete applications can be done in weeks rather than months.


and may I ask why people choose not to submit police certificate straight away then? that seems to prolong the process by few months


----------



## Smgawt123

It wasn't a requirement before July 2017. We have almost given up hope of getting a decision, we hope it's soon, our life has been on hold for months.


----------



## clown

Smgawt123 said:


> It wasn't a requirement before July 2017. We have almost given up hope of getting a decision, we hope it's soon, our life has been on hold for months.


I understand. sorry to hear that.
wish you receive the grant soon


----------



## EnggTech

Smgawt123 said:


> Congrats mate, one of us who was waiting the longest, hopefully mine will be in soon, I'm at 9 months now so hoping in the next 8 weeks according to the website?!! Enjoy mate


Yeah Mate! Hope you get yours too soon!

My Best Wishes are with you!


----------



## EnggTech

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> Congratulation dear, i told you last time your turn will come soon, so it means they process your application based on 13th Oct date (RFI) not on the date you provide Informations.
> 
> they asked us on 11th Nov we provided the information on 22nd Nov, hope i get my turn in next one month .


Yeah Mate! What you said appears to be correct!

Yeah Hope they speed up and clear all the balance Applications quickly. Good luck to you Mate!


----------



## Smgawt123

Cheers guys.

Just cant seem to imagine even getting a decision soon, I have set myself up mentally for a decision within the next 8 weeks, at the end of this I will have been waiting eleven months which according to the website 95% of application are decided in, knowing my luck I will fall into the 5%!!.....

Anyone here waited longer?


----------



## swetajsr

Smgawt123 said:


> Cheers guys.
> 
> Just cant seem to imagine even getting a decision soon, I have set myself up mentally for a decision within the next 8 weeks, at the end of this I will have been waiting eleven months which according to the website 95% of application are decided in, knowing my luck I will fall into the 5%!!.....
> 
> Anyone here waited longer?


I am on my 4 months mark...


----------



## swetajsr

EnggTech said:


> Very Happy to inform that My Visa has been Granted!
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6th July, 2017
> Nomination Approved: 13th October, 2017
> RFI Requeste (PCC, Medicals, Health Insurance): 13th October, 2017
> RFI Response Submitted: 2nd November, 2017
> Visa Granted: 21st Feb, 2018.
> 
> Wait Period: 7 Months and 15 Days!
> 
> Keep hopes alive friends. It would come one day or other!


Congratulations Buddy. happy to hear the news, have seen your frustration here. Lets meet in Australia when we all will be there to cherish this frustrating time LOL.


----------



## nikhoq

Application lodged on 9th June 2017. Still showing received. Anybody else have same situation like me? Any solution guys?


----------



## eee.02

hey guys just stumbled accross this page! have just hit 10 months wait time, 1 day before i hit 10 months they changed it to 11 months! very frustrating, i feel like each time you get close to the maximum wait time they extend it! 
applied in april 2017, anyone else out there from april still waiting? Immi acccount still says received


----------



## ptce

Hi everyone,
I've been visiting this forum for some time. My 1st time posting.
I've waited >7 months. Here's my application details:
Application date: 8th June
Business Sponsorship expired & reapplied: mid of July
Nomination reapplied: mid of July
Business Sponsorship approved: end of Sept
Nomination approved: 17th Oct
Visa: Still waiting


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Hi*

It seems as your nomination was approved on 17th Oct i guess your turn will come in next two weeks just my wild guess



ptce said:


> Hi everyone,
> I've been visiting this forum for some time. My 1st time posting.
> I've waited >7 months. Here's my application details:
> Application date: 8th June
> Business Sponsorship expired & reapplied: mid of July
> Nomination reapplied: mid of July
> Business Sponsorship approved: end of Sept
> Nomination approved: 17th Oct
> Visa: Still waiting


----------



## ptce

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> It seems as your nomination was approved on 17th Oct i guess your turn will come in next two weeks just my wild guess


Thanks. Wish to receive & share good news soon too...


----------



## Sidmud

Just saw in another thread, some one whose application date was of 11th October, got visa approved on 21st feb
I have applied for my families subsequent entrant visa on 31st October, fingers crossed...


----------



## Sidmud

ptce said:


> ijaz.ahmad88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems as your nomination was approved on 17th Oct i guess your turn will come in next two weeks just my wild guess
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wish to receive & share good news soon too...
Click to expand...

Should not b long mate, u will get ur visa before end of next week


----------



## clown

eee.02 said:


> hey guys just stumbled accross this page! have just hit 10 months wait time, 1 day before i hit 10 months they changed it to 11 months! very frustrating, i feel like each time you get close to the maximum wait time they extend it!
> applied in april 2017, anyone else out there from april still waiting? Immi acccount still says received


were there any documents missing from your initial application?


----------



## NehaSharma20

The time to process 475 visa is 80 days to 7 months as per DIBP. However in some of the cases it might take longer time. It is to be noted we should submit all the documents accurately without any mistakes.


----------



## rushabh930

swetajsr said:


> I am on my 4 months mark...


Me too almost 5 months


----------



## rushabh930

EnggTech said:


> Very Happy to inform that My Visa has been Granted!
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6th July, 2017
> Nomination Approved: 13th October, 2017
> RFI Requeste (PCC, Medicals, Health Insurance): 13th October, 2017
> RFI Response Submitted: 2nd November, 2017
> Visa Granted: 21st Feb, 2018.
> 
> Wait Period: 7 Months and 15 Days!
> 
> Keep hopes alive friends. It would come one day or other!


Really happy for you have seen so many posts and update frequently from you... 
Can you plz share from where we can check current visa processing month.. like you update once "They were still processing 5th Oct application" something


----------



## Sidmud

NehaSharma20 said:


> The time to process 475 visa is 80 days to 7 months as per DIBP. However in some of the cases it might take longer time. It is to be noted we should submit all the documents accurately without any mistakes.


The processing time is still showing 5 months to 11 months to process 457 visa....


----------



## Sidmud

rushabh930 said:


> EnggTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Happy to inform that My Visa has been Granted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6th July, 2017
> Nomination Approved: 13th October, 2017
> RFI Requeste (PCC, Medicals, Health Insurance): 13th October, 2017
> RFI Response Submitted: 2nd November, 2017
> Visa Granted: 21st Feb, 2018.
> 
> Wait Period: 7 Months and 15 Days!
> 
> Keep hopes alive friends. It would come one day or other!
> 
> 
> 
> Really happy for you have seen so many posts and update frequently from you...
> Can you plz share from where we can check current visa processing month.. like you update once "They were still processing 5th Oct application" something
Click to expand...

Mate u have to simply send a email to [email protected]
& u will get an automated email response from them stating the current processing dates of 457 visa's


----------



## Sidmud

Sidmud said:


> rushabh930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EnggTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Happy to inform that My Visa has been Granted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6th July, 2017
> Nomination Approved: 13th October, 2017
> RFI Requeste (PCC, Medicals, Health Insurance): 13th October, 2017
> RFI Response Submitted: 2nd November, 2017
> Visa Granted: 21st Feb, 2018.
> 
> Wait Period: 7 Months and 15 Days!
> 
> Keep hopes alive friends. It would come one day or other!
> 
> 
> 
> Really happy for you have seen so many posts and update frequently from you...
> Can you plz share from where we can check current visa processing month.. like you update once "They were still processing 5th Oct application" something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mate u have to simply send a email to [email protected]
> & u will get an automated email response from them stating the current processing dates of 457 visa's
Click to expand...

Currently they r processing complete applications lodged from 6th October, looks like they will update the date as 9th October tomorrow


----------



## clown

Sidmud said:


> The processing time is still showing 5 months to 11 months to process 457 visa....


not quite. 
it says 75% of applications (which is the majority of applications obviously) were processed *within* 5 months based on January grants.

So I assume 50% were processed *within* something like 3-4 months. and 1 out of 4 applications - maybe around 2 months.

Thats if their statistics is reliable. But judging by what people right about the wait - it is questionable.


----------



## EnggTech

swetajsr said:


> EnggTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Happy to inform that My Visa has been Granted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6th July, 2017
> Nomination Approved: 13th October, 2017
> RFI Requeste (PCC, Medicals, Health Insurance): 13th October, 2017
> RFI Response Submitted: 2nd November, 2017
> Visa Granted: 21st Feb, 2018.
> 
> Wait Period: 7 Months and 15 Days!
> 
> Keep hopes alive friends. It would come one day or other!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Buddy. happy to hear the news, have seen your frustration here. Lets meet in Australia when we all will be there to cherish this frustrating time LOL.
Click to expand...

Hehe. Yeah sure! 

It would be nice to meet up there!


----------



## EnggTech

rushabh930 said:


> EnggTech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Happy to inform that My Visa has been Granted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Lodged: 6th July, 2017
> Nomination Approved: 13th October, 2017
> RFI Requeste (PCC, Medicals, Health Insurance): 13th October, 2017
> RFI Response Submitted: 2nd November, 2017
> Visa Granted: 21st Feb, 2018.
> 
> Wait Period: 7 Months and 15 Days!
> 
> Keep hopes alive friends. It would come one day or other!
> 
> 
> 
> Really happy for you have seen so many posts and update frequently from you...
> Can you plz share from where we can check current visa processing month.. like you update once "They were still processing 5th Oct application" something
Click to expand...

You can send an email to [email protected]

They will send an automated reply email to you giving the dates for which they are assessing applications. They update it every 3-4 days and in 5-10 days they make a progress of about 2 days' applications. Currently they are doing 6th October applications and of March month Applications for Applications which required further information which they call it as "Applications requiring subsequent Assessment". Their dates are not exactly accurate and are generally some days ahead of what they are processing. Few days ago we found a guy here in this forum itself whose Application required subsequent assessment and his Application was filed on April and he got his Visa. So I believe they are currently assessing about Mid of October Fresh Applications and of April month Applications which requires Subsequent Assessment. So that much idea I have about their Visa Processing status and all.


----------



## sumanth48

Hi if this is the processing time lines, how people are getting 457 in 10 days?


----------



## Mrcosta

What do you mean people getting Visa in 10 days? If they are in priority it is possible.


----------



## gabller

Been following this forum since October. I got the 457 visa 3 days ago (for me and my de-facto relationship dependent). Here is my timeline of events:

13 October 2017 - Visa Application & Job Nomination sent to the Australian Department 
24 October 2017 - Job Nomination approved by the Department 
24 October 2017 - 1 extra document requested by the Department 
30 October 2017 - The extra document is attached to the Visa Application 
19 January 2018 - Australian Department reviews the case and asks for another document
30 January 2018 - The extra document is attached to the Visa Application 
14 February 2018 - Priority processing request sent to the Department
20 February 2018 - Visa approved (without saying if the priority processing was accepted or not)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sumanth48

DIBP issuing visas For few people with in 10 days and for few in 10 months. Why?


----------



## Lisa Ira

My client's 457 visa has just been granted five days after lodgment. We requested priority processing based on business needs and it pretty much went straight through. The application was front-loaded (ie police checks provided up front).

Kind regards

Lisa Ira (LLB.BA.GDLP)
Principal Migration Consultant (MARN 1467616)
Proxy Migration

e: [email protected]
w: www.proxymigration.com.au 

Disclaimer: This message is general in nature does not constitute migration or legal advice and should not be relied upon. To provide you with migration advice, we need to consult with you to obtain your full information and circumstances. If you wish to receive migration advice please email us to arrange an appointment.


----------



## Elenina

Hi all, 

I have recently applied for a 457 without the help of an immigration agent but now I have been told that only 1% of the applications are submitted without the help of an agent. 
what about you guys?
I thought I lodged a complete application but now I have some doubts!

thank you for your answers


----------



## jsenthilkumar

gabller said:


> Been following this forum since October. I got the 457 visa 3 days ago (for me and my de-facto relationship dependent). Here is my timeline of events:
> 
> 13 October 2017 - Visa Application & Job Nomination sent to the Australian Department
> 24 October 2017 - Job Nomination approved by the Department
> 24 October 2017 - 1 extra document requested by the Department
> 30 October 2017 - The extra document is attached to the Visa Application
> 19 January 2018 - Australian Department reviews the case and asks for another document
> 30 January 2018 - The extra document is attached to the Visa Application
> 14 February 2018 - Priority processing request sent to the Department
> 20 February 2018 - Visa approved (without saying if the priority processing was accepted or not)
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Can u pls tell me the process for sending priority request, how much we need to pay extra for that?


----------



## bizzle

Hi guys, Could someone please tell the current processing date?


----------



## roxannereddy

bizzle said:


> Hi guys, Could someone please tell the current processing date?


Good day,

They have not yet updated the processing dates since last week. Last update was 21 Feb and they was processing 6 Oct and March incomplete applications. Also hoping there will be some positive updates this week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## rushabh930

*Received the letter saying Nomination not approved*

Hi All,

Few days back i received the letter from DIBP saying "nomination is not approved by your sponsor company and seeking the reply on this 28 days"..

Can someone help what does it means and after providing details how much more time will it get to proceed as it's been 5 months now from the day i have applied and after that i have received this letter.


----------



## Rhyno

I lodged my visa application on Nov 6, whereas my friend lodged his visa application on Nov 23, his visa has been granted on Feb 22,, and I'm still waiting. Our occupation is Chef. Hope I'll get my soon as it's on priority case.


----------



## jsenthilkumar

Rhyno said:


> I lodged my visa application on Nov 6, whereas my friend lodged his visa application on Nov 23, his visa has been granted on Feb 22,, and I'm still waiting. Our occupation is Chef. Hope I'll get my soon as it's on priority case.


Hi Rhyno, Can you please tell the process for sending priority request and charge?


----------



## Rhyno

Hello, there's no additional fee for this. Your employer or sponsor must make an appeal on writing explaining why to 457 department.


----------



## swetajsr

rushabh930 said:


> Me too almost 5 months


Hey Rushabh,

Its really frustrating buddy.....


----------



## swetajsr

Hello All,
My employer has also submitted the application for me to consider my Visa application on a priority basis.
No reply from DIBP end yet.


----------



## Mrcosta

swetajsr said:


> Hello All,
> My employer has also submitted the application for me to consider my Visa application on a priority basis.
> No reply from DIBP end yet.


when did you submit for priority? what is the occupation?


----------



## Smgawt123

swetajsr said:


> rushabh930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too almost 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rushabh,
> 
> Its really frustrating buddy.....
Click to expand...

Very frustrating.... nine months for me......nine!!..... Hahahaha have to laugh otherwise i would cry ??


----------



## Sidmud

roxannereddy said:


> bizzle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, Could someone please tell the current processing date?
> 
> 
> 
> Good day,
> 
> They have not yet updated the processing dates since last week. Last update was 21 Feb and they was processing 6 Oct and March incomplete applications. Also hoping there will be some positive updates this week. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> They are currently processing 9th October as per the latest update.
Click to expand...


----------



## roxannereddy

Sidmud said:


> roxannereddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day,
> 
> They have not yet updated the processing dates since last week. Last update was 21 Feb and they was processing 6 Oct and March incomplete applications. Also hoping there will be some positive updates this week. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> They are currently processing 9th October as per the latest update.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah guess it was updated after i checked. Shocking they moved 3 days in two weeks.
Click to expand...


----------



## ajiashi2010

rushabh930 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Few days back i received the letter from DIBP saying "nomination is not approved by your sponsor company and seeking the reply on this 28 days"..
> 
> Can someone help what does it means and after providing details how much more time will it get to proceed as it's been 5 months now from the day i have applied and after that i have received this letter.


 figure out why refuse and re submit a
nomination


----------



## Sidmud

roxannereddy said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roxannereddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day,
> 
> They have not yet updated the processing dates since last week. Last update was 21 Feb and they was processing 6 Oct and March incomplete applications. Also hoping there will be some positive updates this week. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> They are currently processing 9th October as per the latest update.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah guess it was updated after i checked. Shocking they moved 3 days in two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering 7th & 8th October Saturday & Sunday, The movement is actually only a day as 6th October was Friday and now they r processing 9th October, which was Monday.
Click to expand...


----------



## k1985

Smgawt123 said:


> Very frustrating.... nine months for me......nine!!..... Hahahaha have to laugh otherwise i would cry ??


Hi Smgawt123,

Hope you will get visa approval soon. Please let me know your Application Status.

Thanks,


----------



## Hithere

Sidmud said:


> roxannereddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roxannereddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day,
> 
> They have not yet updated the processing dates since last week. Last update was 21 Feb and they was processing 6 Oct and March incomplete applications. Also hoping there will be some positive updates this week. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> They are currently processing 9th October as per the latest update.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah guess it was updated after i checked. Shocking they moved 3 days in two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering 7th & 8th October Saturday & Sunday, The movement is actually only a day as 6th October was Friday and now they r processing 9th October, which was Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sidmud, but what if people submitted applications on the Saturday and Sunday also?
Click to expand...


----------



## richplatt

Lived in UK. Company wanted me to transfer to Australia office. 
Applied for 457 visa on 23rd July 2017
Request for Information in October 2017, provided within a week. 
Heard nothing since. 

I applied for a 417 (working holiday visa) and got approved in a week. I've been in Australia since November 2017. 
It was a bit harder to find accommodation and convince a landlord. I also can not get a credit card (to spend and get points to fly home!).
My understanding is when my 457 is approved it takes over the 417.


----------



## bizzle

richplatt said:


> Lived in UK. Company wanted me to transfer to Australia office.
> Applied for 457 visa on 23rd July 2017
> Request for Information in October 2017, provided within a week.
> Heard nothing since.
> 
> I applied for a 417 (working holiday visa) and got approved in a week. I've been in Australia since November 2017.
> It was a bit harder to find accommodation and convince a landlord. I also can not get a credit card (to spend and get points to fly home!).
> My understanding is when my 457 is approved it takes over the 417.


As they has finalized application lodged from 6 of July and RFI in 13 of October one week ago for *EnggTech* I think they will send you a grant within one or two weeks.


----------



## rab7816

Hi Guys,

Anyone's application here is under Nowak Migration (agent)?

How's their performance?


----------



## Mrcosta

*Last day of 457*

Tomorrow(28th Feb) will be the last day of 457


----------



## Robsy

Mrcosta said:


> Tomorrow(28th Feb) will be the last day of 457


I am hoping this will speed things up, as there will be no brand New applications for them to process, so they can put their heads down and tackle the huge backlog!

Well let's pray that is what happens, so tired of waiting now!


----------



## Mrcosta

Robsy said:


> I am hoping this will speed things up, as there will be no brand New applications for them to process, so they can put their heads down and tackle the huge backlog!
> 
> Well let's pray that is what happens, so tired of waiting now!


I am too hoping for same but there will be new TSS visa filing and we don't know how it will impact 457 , If processing team is same (which will be in all the probability) chances are it will even slow it down.


----------



## swetajsr

Mrcosta said:


> when did you submit for priority? what is the occupation?


My company's attorney submitted it in the second week of Feb. I do not know the exact date. My occupation is Software Engineer.


----------



## swetajsr

Smgawt123 said:


> Very frustrating.... nine months for me......nine!!..... Hahahaha have to laugh otherwise i would cry ??


Seriously, cannot move cannot plan anything.... whole of big shit...


----------



## Shivankghai

Any chefs in this group, who got the approval lately?


----------



## saiindia

*Bva*

Hello Everyone,

Could you please guide me,

1) Me ( In Australia ) and my wife ( Was in Australia , presently in India ) having valid 457 VISA (Till Sep-2018) , applied for Baby's 457 visa in the month of Oct-2017.

2) Got VIC 190 sponsorship and applied for the same in Jan-2018 for all of us ( Me, My Wife and Son ), but only got BVA for me, not for my wife and son.

3) Requested DIBP for 457 priority processing and they approved (by email ) for priority on 05-Feb-2018, but no update after that.

4) Can I apply for 600 Visitor Visa for my Baby only ? if yes, will he get the pending BVA while landed in Australia? Once he gets the BVA will there be any restriction for staying over here?

Thanks
Sai


----------



## kjackson951

Off topic, but anybody deciding on shipping their belongings vs selling and starting afresh? Any suggestions


----------



## Robsy

kjackson951 said:


> Off topic, but anybody deciding on shipping their belongings vs selling and starting afresh? Any suggestions


Hey, we were thinking of starting a fresh as the cost of shipping furniture, bikes, appliances etc is so costly.
Also, I believe anything wooden, needs to be treated before shipping.

Have you got your visa yet?
We have already started selling a couple things but haven't received approval yet


----------



## kjackson951

Robsy said:


> Hey, we were thinking of starting a fresh as the cost of shipping furniture, bikes, appliances etc is so costly.
> Also, I believe anything wooden, needs to be treated before shipping.
> 
> Have you got your visa yet?
> We have already started selling a couple things but haven't received approval yet


Nope  Also still waiting. Only lodged at the end of Jan 2018 so not expecting any miracles lol but best to focus on something else to stay sane.

We don't have a whole lot of stuff, but what we do have is really good and shipping cost seems to outweigh what it would cost us to replace. Where are you headed and when did you lodge?


----------



## rushabh930

ajiashi2010 said:


> figure out why refuse and re submit a
> nomination


Checking with my Organization for the same but now i am worried once they submit the nomination again how much time it will take ... it's just becoming long long process now.


----------



## saiindia

Hello Everyone,

Could you please guide me,

1) Me ( In Australia ) and my wife ( Was in Australia , presently in India ) having valid 457 VISA (Till Sep-2018) , applied for Baby's 457 visa in the month of Oct-2017.

2) Got VIC 190 sponsorship and applied for the same in Jan-2018 for all of us ( Me, My Wife and Son ), but only got BVA for me, not for my wife and son.

3) Requested DIBP for 457 priority processing and they approved (by email ) for priority on 05-Feb-2018, but no update after that.

4) Can I apply for 600 Visitor Visa for my Baby only ? if yes, will he get the pending BVA while landed in Australia? Once he gets the BVA will there be any restriction for staying over here?

Thanks
Sai


----------



## Robsy

kjackson951 said:


> Nope  Also still waiting. Only lodged at the end of Jan 2018 so not expecting any miracles lol but best to focus on something else to stay sane.
> 
> We don't have a whole lot of stuff, but what we do have is really good and shipping cost seems to outweigh what it would cost us to replace. Where are you headed and when did you lodge?


We think our agent forgot to upload our health insurance cos Immigration asked us for it on 11th Jan 2018...think we would have got approval then if she had done so!?

Nomination Application: 26/09/2017
Visa Application: 27/09/2017
Medical Done: 04/10/2017
Nomination Approved: 03/01/2018
RFI: 11/01/2018
RFI Resubmitted: 11/01/2018 (this was the health insurance which our agent had anyway since Sept)

And we are still waiting, we think our application has now gone to the back of March 2017 subsequent processing queue 

Oh and we are going to Sydney!


----------



## Sidmud

Hithere said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roxannereddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roxannereddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day,
> 
> They have not yet updated the processing dates since last week. Last update was 21 Feb and they was processing 6 Oct and March incomplete applications. Also hoping there will be some positive updates this week. Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> They are currently processing 9th October as per the latest update.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah guess it was updated after i checked. Shocking they moved 3 days in two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Considering 7th & 8th October Saturday & Sunday, The movement is actually only a day as 6th October was Friday and now they r processing 9th October, which was Monday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sidmud, but what if people submitted applications on the Saturday and Sunday also?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have observed it from long time now that they never state application dates that fall on Saturday or Sunday, I guess applications applied on Saturday and Sunday are automatically considered as per the date that fall on the following Monday.
Click to expand...


----------



## kjackson951

Robsy said:


> We think our agent forgot to upload our health insurance cos Immigration asked us for it on 11th Jan 2018...think we would have got approval then if she had done so!?
> 
> Nomination Application: 26/09/2017
> Visa Application: 27/09/2017
> Medical Done: 04/10/2017
> Nomination Approved: 03/01/2018
> RFI: 11/01/2018
> RFI Resubmitted: 11/01/2018 (this was the health insurance which our agent had anyway since Sept)
> 
> And we are still waiting, we think our application has now gone to the back of March 2017 subsequent processing queue
> 
> Oh and we are going to Sydney!


Ah damn! That was unfortunate. Hope you hear something soon! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Elenina

Hi there,

how long does it take for the nomination (only) for a 457 to be approved? Mine was submitted in December and it is still in process. Is this normal or should I be worried?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## INDIA2AUS

Hi Guys,

Finally my wait is over. I heard a good news today from my agent that my 457 VISA has been approved. 

I have given my timelines which may be useful for the people who are waiting for the VISA. 

Nomination and VISA Applied: 19th December 2017
Medicals, PCC, Insurance submitted : 19th December 2017
Nomination Approved: 1st Week of January 2018
VISA Granted: 28th February 2018 
Occupation: Software engineer

I wish you all best for the folks who are waiting for the VISA. Please be stay positive. 

Thanks and looking forward.
INDIA2AUS


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*congrats*

congrats dear , hope we get the good news soon as well, by tomorrow i will be in the 7th month waiting period.



INDIA2AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally my wait is over. I heard a good news today from my agent that my 457 VISA has been approved.
> 
> I have given my timelines which may be useful for the people who are waiting for the VISA.
> 
> Nomination and VISA Applied: 19th December 2017
> Medicals, PCC, Insurance submitted : 19th December 2017
> Nomination Approved: 1st Week of January 2018
> VISA Granted: 28th February 2018
> Occupation: Software engineer
> 
> I wish you all best for the folks who are waiting for the VISA. Please be stay positive.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward.
> INDIA2AUS


----------



## Mrcosta

INDIA2AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally my wait is over. I heard a good news today from my agent that my 457 VISA has been approved.
> 
> I have given my timelines which may be useful for the people who are waiting for the VISA.
> 
> Nomination and VISA Applied: 19th December 2017
> Medicals, PCC, Insurance submitted : 19th December 2017
> Nomination Approved: 1st Week of January 2018
> VISA Granted: 28th February 2018
> Occupation: Software engineer
> 
> I wish you all best for the folks who are waiting for the VISA. Please be stay positive.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward.
> INDIA2AUS


Congratulations , did you apply in priority?


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*Hi*

Did you submit the IELTS and TRA or engineering assessment or it was not required?



INDIA2AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally my wait is over. I heard a good news today from my agent that my 457 VISA has been approved.
> 
> I have given my timelines which may be useful for the people who are waiting for the VISA.
> 
> Nomination and VISA Applied: 19th December 2017
> Medicals, PCC, Insurance submitted : 19th December 2017
> Nomination Approved: 1st Week of January 2018
> VISA Granted: 28th February 2018
> Occupation: Software engineer
> 
> I wish you all best for the folks who are waiting for the VISA. Please be stay positive.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward.
> INDIA2AUS


----------



## INDIA2AUS

Mrcosta said:


> Congratulations , did you apply in priority?


My agent placed a priority allocation request end of January, 2018. I don't think they have considered that request. I would say 457 VISA process is random pick. I am sure you will hear good news soon as DIBP will clear all 457 VISA backlogs from March,2018 onwards.

Stay positive.

Thanks
INDIA2AUS


----------



## INDIA2AUS

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> congrats dear , hope we get the good news soon as well, by tomorrow i will be in the 7th month waiting period.


I believe DIBP will clear all the backlogs of 457 VISA in March month as DIBP will start TSS process from 1st March onwards.

Regards
INDIA2AUS


----------



## Shivankghai

@nk_nepal, 
Any news for you?


----------



## Elenina

INDIA2AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally my wait is over. I heard a good news today from my agent that my 457 VISA has been approved.
> 
> I have given my timelines which may be useful for the people who are waiting for the VISA.
> 
> Nomination and VISA Applied: 19th December 2017
> Medicals, PCC, Insurance submitted : 19th December 2017
> Nomination Approved: 1st Week of January 2018
> VISA Granted: 28th February 2018
> Occupation: Software engineer
> 
> I wish you all best for the folks who are waiting for the VISA. Please be stay positive.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward.
> INDIA2AUS


Your nomination was sent after mine, but mine is still in process....why?


----------



## Hithere

Elenina said:


> Hi there,
> 
> how long does it take for the nomination (only) for a 457 to be approved? Mine was submitted in December and it is still in process. Is this normal or should I be worried?
> 
> Thank you for your help!


Hi Elenina

Our nomination was submitted middle October and we still have not heard back from them now we are hoping they will process the visas together with the nomination. Good luck


----------



## Rhyno

Hithere said:


> Hi Elenina
> 
> Our nomination was submitted middle October and we still have not heard back from them now we are hoping they will process the visas together with the nomination. Good luck


Hi there,, mine too nomination not yet approved which was submitted on Nov 1. Hope to get Nomination and visa approval on same day.


----------



## Elenina

Rhyno said:


> Hi there,, mine too nomination not yet approved which was submitted on Nov 1. Hope to get Nomination and visa approval on same day.


Thank you Rhyno and Hithere for your replays.
What position are you applying for? Mine it is a research position at uni


----------



## kalpanabaskar22

Does anyone got visa approval who have 
applied on oct17th?


----------



## Hithere

Elenina said:


> Rhyno said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,, mine too nomination not yet approved which was submitted on Nov 1. Hope to get Nomination and visa approval on same day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Rhyno and Hithere for your replays.
> What position are you applying for? Mine it is a research position at uni
Click to expand...

Hi Elonina and Rhyno, it is my husband the main applicant he is a diesel mechanic. When did you submitted your application? Our application was submitted not long ago, on the 15th of February


----------



## kalpanabaskar22

Sidmud said:


> gurten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gurten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys I have been following this forum for quite a long time now, I have applied for 457 subsequent entrant visa for my wife and kids on October 2017, was expecting the visa to be processed latest before December 2017, but this wait has been really long and tiring, I wanted them to join me at the earliest, so I was thinking of getting them here on visit visa, but I m not sure what happens with the 457 visa, will it go on hold till the time they are here on visit visa or will it be processed parallel and once they are here on visit visa and 457 visa is approved, do they have to leave the country and re-enter, or can the visa be transferred from visit to 457 without leaving Australia.
> Your valuable reply would be of grt help.
> Thx in advance.....
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sidmud
> 
> I'm in Australia with my family on a tourist visa, while we're waiting on the 457 visa. The tourist visa is not interfering with the 457 visa process. Once the 457 is granted, the tourist visa will be obsolete.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx a lot for ur feedback
> 1 more query Did u apply for visit visa first or applied for 457 visa and then applied visit visa
> Thx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome
> We have a mixed setup. My wife got a tourist visa first and applied for the 457 visa afterwards while she was traveling to Australia on her own. My daughter and I got the tourist visa after my wife applied for the 457 visa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx a lot again
> Ur feedback was valuable
> Will give it a try and c how it goes[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi
> 
> Please let me know if u
> Have applied for visit visa or not . Since i have applied on oct 17th and it is in received status still. I am totally frustrated and lost the hope of getting 457 granted. So thought of applying visit visa so please let me know d process and time frame if u hav applied and whether it will be ok to proceed with visit visa since we have applied for 457 initially. Thanks in advance and awaiting for ur response.
Click to expand...


----------



## swetajsr

kalpanabaskar22 said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx a lot again
> Ur feedback was valuable
> Will give it a try and c how it goes[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi
> 
> Please let me know if u
> Have applied for visit visa or not . Since i have applied on oct 17th and it is in received status still. I am totally frustrated and lost the hope of getting 457 granted. So thought of applying visit visa so please let me know d process and time frame if u hav applied and whether it will be ok to proceed with visit visa since we have applied for 457 initially. Thanks in advance and awaiting for ur response.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kalpana,
> 
> I am also thinking of doing the same but afraid if this will affect the actual 457. Please update me as well if you find any answer or clue.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## swetajsr

INDIA2AUS said:


> My agent placed a priority allocation request end of January, 2018. I don't think they have considered that request. I would say 457 VISA process is random pick. I am sure you will hear good news soon as DIBP will clear all 457 VISA backlogs from March,2018 onwards.
> 
> Stay positive.
> 
> Thanks
> INDIA2AUS


Congratulation mate,

My agent also submitted the priority request mid-Feb but nothing from their side. Also, my application was submitted on 2nd Nov along with nomination. Nothing came from their end till now... Really frustrating... Thinking to go on visitor visa but again thinking if it will affect the 457...grrrr gosh... nothing to do

Frustrated....


----------



## nk_nepal

Shivankghai said:


> @nk_nepal,
> Any news for you?


Nothing new. Still waiting. Wbu?


----------



## Elenina

Hey, I am not getting any automated replay from [email protected] (I wrote to know which visa they are processing now), is it the same for you?


----------



## jsenthilkumar

Elenina said:


> Hey, I am not getting any automated replay from [email protected] (I wrote to know which visa they are processing now), is it the same for you?


DIBP site will be under maintenance from friday night to saturday morning, only then we will get some updates on TSS & UC457 i guess.


----------



## pkp

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and this thread. Going by posts in this thread, it looks like I will be here for a while!! 

I am already on 457 and working in Aus. I am currently waiting for 457 dependent visas for my family. I submitted all documents (hopefully), including PCC and Medicals, on 27th Nov and have been eagerly waiting since then!! 

Cheers.


----------



## birdnerd

As others have mentioned here, job code definitely seems to be a factor in the processing times.

My company submitted their sponsorship registration, position nomination, and my visa application together on 14 December. My occupation falls into "Journalists & Other Writers" category, which I'm guessing is a low-priority occupation.

Has anyone else here applied under that occupation code?



INDIA2AUS said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally my wait is over. I heard a good news today from my agent that my 457 VISA has been approved.
> 
> I have given my timelines which may be useful for the people who are waiting for the VISA.
> 
> Nomination and VISA Applied: 19th December 2017
> Medicals, PCC, Insurance submitted : 19th December 2017
> Nomination Approved: 1st Week of January 2018
> VISA Granted: 28th February 2018
> Occupation: Software engineer
> 
> I wish you all best for the folks who are waiting for the VISA. Please be stay positive.
> 
> Thanks and looking forward.
> INDIA2AUS


----------



## Mrcosta

Any update on TSS , will it be processed once they clear all 457 or simultaneously?
No info available on DIBP web.


----------



## Sidmud

Sidmud said:


> ptce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ijaz.ahmad88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems as your nomination was approved on 17th Oct i guess your turn will come in next two weeks just my wild guess
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Wish to receive & share good news soon too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Should not b long mate, u will get ur visa before end of next week
Click to expand...

Any luck on ur visa mate


----------



## Shivankghai

nk_nepal said:


> Nothing new. Still waiting. Wbu?


Still waiting bro,
Dont know what they actually need


----------



## clown

swetajsr said:


> kalpanabaskar22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kalpana,
> 
> I am also thinking of doing the same but afraid if this will affect the actual 457. Please update me as well if you find any answer or clue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> thats right. my agent advised me against that. (tourist visit simultaneoulsy with 457).
> You cant work on tourist visa obviously which means you will have to get out of the country when/before you are granted 457 (because you ve applied offshore) - and that will be without too much of an advance notice from the department.
Click to expand...


----------



## Elenina

Can't you apply for a bridging visa C once in the country while you wait for the 457 visa?


----------



## kalpanabaskar22

clown said:


> swetajsr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kalpanabaskar22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Kalpana,
> 
> I am also thinking of doing the same but afraid if this will affect the actual 457. Please update me as well if you find any answer or clue.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> thats right. my agent advised me against that. (tourist visit simultaneoulsy with 457).
> You cant work on tourist visa obviously which means you will have to get out of the country when/before you are granted 457 (because you ve applied offshore) - and that will be without too much of an advance notice from the department.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi clown,
> 
> Thank u swetha n clown for ur response and support. We applied 457 through my husband company's agent. Mine is dependent visa only. Even they didn't suggest for visit visa.
Click to expand...


----------



## ptce

Sidmud said:


> Any luck on ur visa mate


Still waiting too. Really hope to hear the good news soon.


----------



## clown

Elenina said:


> Can't you apply for a bridging visa C once in the country while you wait for the 457 visa?


you cant apply for a bridging visa as such. you can apply for a substantive visa only...

and bridging visa will replicate the conditions of your previous substative visa which doesnt allow you to work and has "no further stay" condition attached (if we are talking about visitor visa)


----------



## Mrcosta

Any update on TSS Visa? Seems they are still very slow in processing 457.


----------



## Recca

Mrcosta said:


> Any update on TSS Visa? Seems they are still very slow in processing 457.


Just checked the processing date minutes ago. Still stuck-up on 9th October application.

It seems i will be floating here for a while.


----------



## roxannereddy

Hi all,

We received an email from our immigration agent this morning informing us that our application will not be affected by the new rules. We submitted on 17 November 2017.

Praying the processing times will be changed this week to a date that can give us all hope.

All the best everyone and please make sure you keep us updated when you get your visa grants.

Take care now,


----------



## Richarm123

Anyone lodged from 11th of October onwards and have been approved?


----------



## Cardup

We lodged on 11 October, and we are still waiting...


----------



## Richarm123

It’s stuck on the 9th for a week.


----------



## IndiaAus2006

*Hi*

Hi All ,

Got Visa March 1, 2018 .

Applied in July .

RFI in Dec 22, 2017 
RFI again in Feb , 12 , 2018 .


Stay Tuned  ..No idea on which date are they processing really ?


----------



## roxannereddy

IndiaAus2006 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> Got Visa March 1, 2018 .
> 
> Applied in July .
> 
> RFI in Dec 22, 2017
> RFI again in Feb , 12 , 2018 .
> 
> 
> Stay Tuned  ..No idea on which date are they processing really ?


Congrats! Great news since you waited for so long. Would you mind advising what info was requested? All the best.


----------



## Sidmud

roxannereddy said:


> IndiaAus2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All ,
> 
> Got Visa March 1, 2018 .
> 
> Applied in July .
> 
> RFI in Dec 22, 2017
> RFI again in Feb , 12 , 2018 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Tuned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..No idea on which date are they processing really ?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Great news since you waited for so long. Would you mind advising what info was requested? All the best.
Click to expand...

What was the RFI all about


----------



## Sidmud

roxannereddy said:


> IndiaAus2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All ,
> 
> Got Visa March 1, 2018 .
> 
> Applied in July .
> 
> RFI in Dec 22, 2017
> RFI again in Feb , 12 , 2018 .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay Tuned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..No idea on which date are they processing really ?
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Great news since you waited for so long. Would you mind advising what info was requested? All the best.
Click to expand...

Congrats mate and was it for the main applicant or for subsequent applicants


----------



## IndiaAus2006

Sidmud said:


> Congrats mate and was it for the main applicant or for subsequent applicants


Need to provide doc , not able to fetch documents and asked to re upload the same .


----------



## IndiaAus2006

Sidmud said:


> What was the RFI all about


My all docs was attached however they were not able to retrieve few from portal like Passport and others so asked to upload same again .

As per them , it was missing document


----------



## Richarm123

Cardup said:


> We lodged on 11 October, and we are still waiting...


Any news today? I heard elsewhere that the system has been down for a week. Don't know how true this is.


----------



## vikysaldera

Hi guys! 
I havnt been active member but been reading threads for year! First of all thanks for sharing you info all of use! Been really informatic!
I applied for my visa on 15 of june 2017
On 8 oct been rfi(they basically asked for geniuine position proof and from my employer proof that my company can afford my salary! Keep in mind that i am a wall and floor tiler so my boss is a registered company but works alone with subbies as required! He hired too many aussie people given adv in seek as well couldnt find any employee with good work ethics) 
We provided all that info including reference letters from well known building companies that its a geniune position!
My case is bit complicated as i applied protection in 2015 allowed to work and study full time! So been working for this guy! But i applied 457 from offshore(went to nepal as couldnt travel to my country)! Still waiting status is further assesment from 30 oct! No more rfi! Hoping for best but bit stressed as yous all know waiting is always stressfull! Best of luck all!


----------



## Mrcosta

are they working on visa processing , There is no news of anyone getting the Visa in last one week.


----------



## roxannereddy

Hi All, Processing has not been updated since 28 Feb 2018. Wonder whats happening. 
So frustrating! Our lives are on hold based on the outcome of these visas and its taking forever


----------



## Mrcosta

seems they have stopped processing , there is no update from anyone...


----------



## Recca

Mrcosta said:


> seems they have stopped processing , there is no update from anyone...


Yes. We are in uncertainty situation. February 28 is the last update of visa 457 processing


----------



## mporwal

I guess they are now giving priority to Temporary Skill Shortage (TSS) visa, and this will keep getting slower and slower!

I had submitted my application on 19th September. Got Nomination approved and RFI on 1st December. Haven't heard anything since then. This is getting very frustrating, as my wife is already in Australia for the last 8 months, and I'm stuck here in Singapore due to no visa.


----------



## Recca

mporwal said:


> I guess they are now giving priority to Temporary Skill Shortage (TSS) visa, and this will keep getting slower and slower!
> 
> I had submitted my application on 19th September. Got Nomination approved and RFI on 1st December. Haven't heard anything since then. This is getting very frustrating, as my wife is already in Australia for the last 8 months, and I'm stuck here in Singapore due to no visa.


I feel you mate! The wait is killing us.


----------



## Wduplessis

mporwal said:


> I guess they are now giving priority to Temporary Skill Shortage (TSS) visa, and this will keep getting slower and slower!
> 
> I had submitted my application on 19th September. Got Nomination approved and RFI on 1st December. Haven't heard anything since then. This is getting very frustrating, as my wife is already in Australia for the last 8 months, and I'm stuck here in Singapore due to no visa.


I don't think this is the case as yet. We've seen posts elsewhere from agents saying that there are delays with the TSS system's implementation and that it's not online yet. In the meantime they are still accepting 457 applications until such time as the TSS system comes online.


----------



## Mrcosta

That's right..TSS is not yet started ..as per last update they plan to roll it out in first half of March. my guess is they are using resources for TSS Visa roll out and thus leaving very few or no one to work on existing pipeline of 457.


----------



## ramsahu

Hi Guys,
This is my 1st post. But, am reading this forum since last 20 days. I got my work permit today, so they are processing the WPs currently. My employer is a reputed IT company in India and they applied on my behalf.
Below are the dates, 
Document submitted (All including Medical and PCC): 23rd Feb 2018
Visa Grant: 8th Mar 2018

Thanks,
Ram


----------



## Mrcosta

Congratulations..was it a priority request?


----------



## ramsahu

No, it was a normal request. But the application was complete.


----------



## Shivankghai

ramsahu said:


> No, it was a normal request. But the application was complete.


Congratulations mate, really happy 
This is the Fastest visa grant till now in this forum, i guess


----------



## ramsahu

Thanks mate. Seems like, the IT companies have their own queue, so that they can process their applications faster.


----------



## charan0488

Hi Guys,

I am concerned about my current 457 application status. 

Until this Monday my application submission date & last updated date in Immi account were 22 Oct 2017. But on this Monday, the last updated date got changed to 17 Nov 2017.

However I haven't been asked for any further information till date.

Could any if you please let me know what could be the possible reason for change of last updated date.

Thanks,
Charan


----------



## Sidmud

ramsahu said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is my 1st post. But, am reading this forum since last 20 days. I got my work permit today, so they are processing the WPs currently. My employer is a reputed IT company in India and they applied on my behalf.
> Below are the dates,
> Document submitted (All including Medical and PCC): 23rd Feb 2018
> Visa Grant: 8th Mar 2018
> 
> Thanks,
> Ram


Congratulations mate
Did ur co process the application on 457visa or any other visa
Thx


----------



## Sidmud

charan0488 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am concerned about my current 457 application status.
> 
> Until this Monday my application submission date & last updated date in Immi account were 22 Oct 2017. But on this Monday, the last updated date got changed to 17 Nov 2017.
> 
> However I haven't been asked for any further information till date.
> 
> Could any if you please let me know what could be the possible reason for change of last updated date.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charan


Hi mate,

Need not worry
My family's subsequent entrant visa was processed on 31st oct and as u said from Monday it has changed to 17th nov, I m too not sure y this has happened but it might b some kind of marking or seperation they might have needed to do.....not sure though, it has happened to one of my friends family's application too.....
Thx


----------



## pkp

Sidmud said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Need not worry
> My family's subsequent entrant visa was processed on 31st oct and as u said from Monday it has changed to 17th nov, I m too not sure y this has happened but it might b some kind of marking or seperation they might have needed to do.....not sure though, it has happened to one of my friends family's application too.....
> Thx


Does this mean that they are processing Oct last week applications now?


----------



## pkp

ramsahu said:


> Hi Guys,
> This is my 1st post. But, am reading this forum since last 20 days. I got my work permit today, so they are processing the WPs currently. My employer is a reputed IT company in India and they applied on my behalf.
> Below are the dates,
> Document submitted (All including Medical and PCC): 23rd Feb 2018
> Visa Grant: 8th Mar 2018
> 
> Thanks,
> Ram


Congratulations, Ram.

Do you know if your employer is an accredited sponsor? I heard processing was pretty quick for such sponsors.


----------



## Smgawt123

Recca said:


> I feel you mate! The wait is killing us.


I ma also with you.......applied in May 2017......MAY! Nearly 10 months for me now!!!! 10 months ..........


----------



## colorsofmysea

charan0488 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am concerned about my current 457 application status.
> 
> Until this Monday my application submission date & last updated date in Immi account were 22 Oct 2017. But on this Monday, the last updated date got changed to 17 Nov 2017.
> 
> However I haven't been asked for any further information till date.
> 
> Could any if you please let me know what could be the possible reason for change of last updated date.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charan


As far as I know, 17 Nov 2017 is a bug in the immi system, a lot of people saw this date as their last updated date.


----------



## toaustralia

charan0488 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am concerned about my current 457 application status.
> 
> Until this Monday my application submission date & last updated date in Immi account were 22 Oct 2017. But on this Monday, the last updated date got changed to 17 Nov 2017.
> 
> However I haven't been asked for any further information till date.
> 
> Could any if you please let me know what could be the possible reason for change of last updated date.
> 
> Thanks,
> Charan


Hello Charan,

I am also seeing the last updated date as 17/Nov. 
I applied & last updated on 26/Oct.


----------



## kalpanabaskar22

I have applied on oct17th Even my last updated date changed to nov 17th today. Not sure what’s exactly happening there but happy Atleast they have viewed our applications. Expecting this should turn as a positive move. ?


----------



## roxannereddy

ramsahu said:


> No, it was a normal request. But the application was complete.


Congrats! Such great news!

We also submitted a completed application on 17 November 2017 but heard nothing yet. Nomination not yet approved either. They very random with applications.....


----------



## Harrypannu

Sidmud said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Need not worry
> My family's subsequent entrant visa was processed on 31st oct and as u said from Monday it has changed to 17th nov, I m too not sure y this has happened but it might b some kind of marking or seperation they might have needed to do.....not sure though, it has happened to one of my friends family's application too.....
> Thx


Hi there happenned with my file as well of a subsequent entrant and last update changed on 3rd of this month. submission date was 31 oct. so hope for the good.


----------



## roxannereddy

Checked the processing update, Still shows 9 Oct and March for RFI applications. So frustrating. Date has not changed in weeks.


----------



## charan0488

Hi Guys,

Thanks for your response.
Though there is mixed response from many of the friends, hope it all goes our way finally.

I just wanted to ask, the last updated date change to 17 Nov 2017, is for the applicants who are lodging 457 for the second time.

I am filing 457 for the second time.

Thanks,
Charan


----------



## nk_nepal

roxannereddy said:


> Checked the processing update, Still shows 9 Oct and March for RFI applications. So frustrating. Date has not changed in weeks.[/QUOTE
> I checked also and it was assessment in progress and now changed to Further assessment.
> Don't know what exactly it mean" Further assessment"
> But last updated date is still 10th October


----------



## Shivankghai

nk_nepal said:


> roxannereddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checked the processing update, Still shows 9 Oct and March for RFI applications. So frustrating. Date has not changed in weeks.[/QUOTE
> I checked also and it was assessment in progress and now changed to Further assessment.
> Don't know what exactly it mean" Further assessment"
> But last updated date is still 10th October
> 
> 
> 
> @nk_nepal
> I think yours will come by Monday or Tuesday.
Click to expand...


----------



## nk_nepal

Shivankghai said:


> nk_nepal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roxannereddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Checked the processing update, Still shows 9 Oct and March for RFI applications. So frustrating. Date has not changed in weeks.[/QUOTE
> I checked also and it was assessment in progress and now changed to Further assessment.
> Don't know what exactly it mean" Further assessment"
> But last updated date is still 10th October
> 
> 
> 
> @nk_nepal
> I think yours will come by Monday or Tuesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hope man. I will update if any news come through. What going on with your application? Any update?
Click to expand...


----------



## ramsahu

roxannereddy said:


> Congrats! Such great news!
> 
> We also submitted a completed application on 17 November 2017 but heard nothing yet. Nomination not yet approved either. They very random with applications.....


Thanks. Yes they are very random. I came to know that one of my colleague applied for it and he is still waiting since 4 months.


----------



## Mrcosta

Ram, Your colleague's profile is same as yours?


----------



## Shivankghai

nk_nepal said:


> Shivankghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope man. I will update if any news come through. What going on with your application? Any update?
> 
> 
> 
> My rfi was given on 1st nov,
> And assessment was back in progress on 6th dec
Click to expand...


----------



## LeMorse

*Visa Granted !*

Hi Everyone, 
My Fiancee just got her visa after almost 11 months of waiting :

Visa Application: 21/04/2017
Medical Done: 05/04/2017
RFI: 23/05/2017
RFI Resubmitted: 25/05/2017
Visa Granted : 09/03/2018

Do not lose faith ! They will get to your file at some point.
Good luck for those who are still waiting.


----------



## ramsahu

Mrcosta said:


> Ram, Your colleague's profile is same as yours?


Yes, that's correct.same as mine.


----------



## Sidmud

LeMorse said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My Fiancee just got her visa after almost 11 months of waiting :
> 
> Visa Application: 21/04/2017
> Medical Done: 05/04/2017
> RFI: 23/05/2017
> RFI Resubmitted: 25/05/2017
> Visa Granted : 09/03/2018
> 
> Do not lose faith ! They will get to your file at some point.
> Good luck for those who are still waiting.


Congratulations mate, but the wait has been too long, can u pls let us know what were the documents the asked in RFI.


----------



## roxannereddy

ramsahu said:


> Thanks. Yes they are very random. I came to know that one of my colleague applied for it and he is still waiting since 4 months.


17 March will be 4 months we are waiting as well. It sucks cos we have kids and basically our whole life is on standstill! I just want this wait to be over


----------



## Mrcosta

roxannereddy said:


> 17 March will be 4 months we are waiting as well. It sucks cos we have kids and basically our whole life is on standstill! I just want this wait to be over


So true , on top of that no body knows how are they processing applications , it unbelievably slow.


----------



## roxannereddy

Mrcosta said:


> So true , on top of that no body knows how are they processing applications , it unbelievably slow.


yeah its just like all over the place now.

The only hope we have is hearing news from others whose are getting grants and hearing their timelines.


----------



## ijaz.ahmad88

*hi*

Hi ,congratulation, what is the procedure after you get the visa, it is something you have to stamp on passport? or you can go directly with the letter?



LeMorse said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My Fiancee just got her visa after almost 11 months of waiting :
> 
> Visa Application: 21/04/2017
> Medical Done: 05/04/2017
> RFI: 23/05/2017
> RFI Resubmitted: 25/05/2017
> Visa Granted : 09/03/2018
> 
> Do not lose faith ! They will get to your file at some point.
> Good luck for those who are still waiting.


----------



## adamwelder

LeMorse said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My Fiancee just got her visa after almost 11 months of waiting :
> 
> Visa Application: 21/04/2017
> Medical Done: 05/04/2017
> RFI: 23/05/2017
> RFI Resubmitted: 25/05/2017
> Visa Granted : 09/03/2018
> 
> Do not lose faith ! They will get to your file at some point.
> Good luck for those who are still waiting.


Congratulations mate ! Lodged my visa application on 24/12/2017 medical on 10/01/2018 keep on waiting


----------



## kalpanabaskar22

My husband friend is working is in wipro. We approached their travel desk guys through him is there any way to speed up dependent visas ,since their company guys r getting with in a month only. They informed us that
1.The agent should be a good one since embassy will maintain a separate score for each agent 
2.what ever the documents to be submitted it should be done on or along with the application submission date. 
Once the application is submitted we can’t speed up the process in anyway we should wait until they give us positive response from their end.


----------



## Mrcosta

That's not right ,these big companies get the visas early because they are accredited sponsors.asfaik there is no separate queue for agents.


----------



## Sidmud

ijaz.ahmad88 said:


> Hi ,congratulation, what is the procedure after you get the visa, it is something you have to stamp on passport? or you can go directly with the letter?
> 
> 
> 
> LeMorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> My Fiancee just got her visa after almost 11 months of waiting :
> 
> Visa Application: 21/04/2017
> Medical Done: 05/04/2017
> RFI: 23/05/2017
> RFI Resubmitted: 25/05/2017
> Visa Granted : 09/03/2018
> 
> Do not lose faith ! They will get to your file at some point.
> Good luck for those who are still waiting.
Click to expand...

Once u get the visa grant letter, u don't need the visa to b stamped on ur passport, u can plan ur letter with the visa grant letter.


----------



## icycool

Hi All,
I have got the grant today for me and my family:
Visa Application: 21/09/2017
Medical Done: 01/07/2017
1st RFI: 24/11/2017
RFI Resubmitted: 12/12/2017
2nd RFI: 09/03/2018
RFI Resubmitted: 12/03/2018
Visa Granted: 13/03/2018


----------



## toaustralia

Congratulations! 

But why arent they working on the october applications... it seems like no ones getting approved after the 11/Oct applications. &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## Sidmud

icycool said:


> Hi All,
> I have got the grant today for me and my family:
> Visa Application: 21/09/2017
> Medical Done: 01/07/2017
> 1st RFI: 24/11/2017
> RFI Resubmitted: 12/12/2017
> 2nd RFI: 09/03/2018
> RFI Resubmitted: 12/03/2018
> Visa Granted: 13/03/2018


Congratulations mate,
Can u pls let us know what was the RFI for.
Thanks.


----------



## Elenina

toaustralia said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> But why arent they working on the october applications... it seems like no ones getting approved after the 11/Oct applications. ��


So did they really stop processing the 457 visa??

I am still waiting for my nomination to be approved (almost 3 months now), someone had a nomination approved recently?

Thank you all!


----------



## roxannereddy

Elenina said:


> So did they really stop processing the 457 visa??
> 
> I am still waiting for my nomination to be approved (almost 3 months now), someone had a nomination approved recently?
> 
> Thank you all!


Hi Elenina, We are waiting for our nomination to be approved for 4 months now. Its very strange because some people get their nomination approved immediately on submission like just a few days after, and on the other hand there are us who are waiting for months. We submitted everything with our applications so there are no RFI's but still the delay......

All the best. Hopefully our our will be soon


----------



## mporwal

icycool said:


> Hi All,
> I have got the grant today for me and my family:
> Visa Application: 21/09/2017
> Medical Done: 01/07/2017
> 1st RFI: 24/11/2017
> RFI Resubmitted: 12/12/2017
> 2nd RFI: 09/03/2018
> RFI Resubmitted: 12/03/2018
> Visa Granted: 13/03/2018


Congratulations! Can you tell us what profession you are in, and what were the RFIs?


----------



## Harrypannu

What's going on in the immigration department they are not even processing complete subsequent entrant files those have lodged 4 and half months from now. Looks like there is no use of submitting a complete file. It doesn't make much difference at all. So frustrating...


----------



## AnilKm

Guys any idea on status finalized but withdrawn ?


----------



## mporwal

AnilKm said:


> Guys any idea on status finalized but withdrawn ?


Hi Mate, these are all the different states of visa application processing. I hope this helps:

homeaffairs.gov.au/help-text/online-account/Documents/status_immiaccount.pdf


----------



## icycool

Hi mporwal,
Thanks, my code is 2613*. First RFI was for academic transcripts and AFP for all the names. Second was for stat declaration for the character.


mporwal said:


> Congratulations! Can you tell us what profession you are in, and what were the RFIs?


----------



## Elenina

maybe this helps
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled

looks like they do not process accordingly to the application date but the type of job we are applying for. this makes things even more random.


----------



## Mrcosta

Elenina said:


> maybe this helps
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/24apriority-skilled
> 
> looks like they do not process accordingly to the application date but the type of job we are applying for. this makes things even more random.


this doesn't seems related to 457 , I guess its for PR applications.


----------



## mporwal

icycool said:


> Hi mporwal,
> Thanks, my code is 2613*. First RFI was for academic transcripts and AFP for all the names. Second was for stat declaration for the character.


Thanks!

My code is also 2613*, and my timeline looks very similar to yours, my application was submitted on 19th September, and got a RFI on 1st December. So I'm really hoping that my application gets processed in a week from now.


----------



## Hithere

mporwal said:


> Thanks!
> 
> My code is also 2613*, and my timeline looks very similar to yours, my application was submitted on 19th September, and got a RFI on 1st December. So I'm really hoping that my application gets processed in a week from now.


Sorry, could you please tell me what are this codes? Our application was made by an agency. Thank you


----------



## mporwal

Hithere said:


> mporwal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> My code is also 2613*, and my timeline looks very similar to yours, my application was submitted on 19th September, and got a RFI on 1st December. So I'm really hoping that my application gets processed in a week from now.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, could you please tell me what are this codes? Our application was made by an agency. Thank you
Click to expand...

Hi mate, the code we are talking about is the occupation code, you can check for yours here https://www.anzscosearch.com/mltssl/


----------



## Mrcosta

People who have applied after 10th October have no idea when they are going to get processed..there is no information..this is too much frustrating....


----------



## kalpanabaskar22

Hi all, 
We got visa today. Applied on oct17th. Status was received and today it changed to Finalised. Good luck for others too.


----------



## roxannereddy

kalpanabaskar22 said:


> Hi all,
> We got visa today. Applied on oct17th. Status was received and today it changed to Finalised. Good luck for others too.


WOW, Amazing news! Makes me so happy to hear news with grants. Helps us keep the faith!

The the best!


----------



## Mrcosta

kalpanabaskar22 said:


> Hi all,
> We got visa today. Applied on oct17th. Status was received and today it changed to Finalised. Good luck for others too.


Congratulations , so good to hear news about Grants , at least they are processing it slowly.


----------



## anant

kalpanabaskar22 said:


> Hi all,
> We got visa today. Applied on oct17th. Status was received and today it changed to Finalised. Good luck for others too.


Congrats for that...For which role did you apply?


----------



## kalpanabaskar22

anant said:


> kalpanabaskar22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> We got visa today. Applied on oct17th. Status was received and today it changed to Finalised. Good luck for others too.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats for that...For which role did you apply?
Click to expand...

Mine is a dependent visa(me n our 2 kids) my husband designation is ICT business analyst.


----------



## swetajsr

kalpanabaskar22 said:


> Mine is a dependent visa(me n our 2 kids) my husband designation is ICT business analyst.


Congratulations Kalpana,

Finally got good news as they are processing further...
Good Luck.


----------



## Mrcosta

Have they updated current processing date in system? There were a few other people from Oct , have they received their grants?


----------



## charan0488

Mrcosta said:


> Have they updated current processing date in system? There were a few other people from Oct , have they received their grants?


Well, mine is 22 Oct...I'm still playing the waiting game.


----------



## vani

Congrats Kalpana......at last the wait is over


----------



## jacksolace

Congrats...I too received my grant today.

Application submitted and all docs submitted : 28/09/2017
Nomination and other approvals : 15/10/2017
RFI received : 08/12/2017
RFI Acknowledged :02/26/2018
Visa Grant : 03/15/2018
RFI was about requesting California State PCC as I had been in California-US for a year in 2009-2010 period.

Additional Info : 2 of my colleagues who had applied in August received their grant in February without any RFI.

As they have said in their website if there is no RFI it should get processed within 5 months

If there is any RFI then it will stretch to 7 months and beyond as in my case.

Good luck guys who all are waiting!

Cheers,
Jack


----------



## roxannereddy

jacksolace said:


> Congrats...I too received my grant today.
> 
> Application submitted and all docs submitted : 28/09/2017
> Nomination and other approvals : 15/10/2017
> RFI received : 08/12/2017
> RFI Acknowledged :02/26/2018
> Visa Grant : 03/15/2018
> RFI was about requesting California State PCC as I had been in California-US for a year in 2009-2010 period.
> 
> Additional Info : 2 of my colleagues who had applied in August received their grant in February without any RFI.
> 
> As they have said in their website if there is no RFI it should get processed within 5 months
> 
> If there is any RFI then it will stretch to 7 months and beyond as in my case.
> 
> Good luck guys who all are waiting!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jack


Wonderful news! Congrats


----------



## Sidmud

kalpanabaskar22 said:


> Hi all,
> We got visa today. Applied on oct17th. Status was received and today it changed to Finalised. Good luck for others too.


Congratulations kalpana,

Tats a grt news, I too have applied for my family's subsequent visa on 31st October & have been eagerly waiting for the visa, ur approval has given a very beautiful ray of hope to all, just 1 quick info the documents tat u provided such as marriage certificate, birth certificate for kids & passport copies notarised.

Thx in advance


----------



## Sidmud

jacksolace said:


> Congrats...I too received my grant today.
> 
> Application submitted and all docs submitted : 28/09/2017
> Nomination and other approvals : 15/10/2017
> RFI received : 08/12/2017
> RFI Acknowledged :02/26/2018
> Visa Grant : 03/15/2018
> RFI was about requesting California State PCC as I had been in California-US for a year in 2009-2010 period.
> 
> Additional Info : 2 of my colleagues who had applied in August received their grant in February without any RFI.
> 
> As they have said in their website if there is no RFI it should get processed within 5 months
> 
> If there is any RFI then it will stretch to 7 months and beyond as in my case.
> 
> Good luck guys who all are waiting!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jack


Congratulations mate.....


----------



## pkp

*Congratulations"*



kalpanabaskar22 said:


> Hi all,
> We got visa today. Applied on oct17th. Status was received and today it changed to Finalised. Good luck for others too.





jacksolace said:


> Congrats...I too received my grant today.
> 
> Application submitted and all docs submitted : 28/09/2017
> Nomination and other approvals : 15/10/2017
> RFI received : 08/12/2017
> RFI Acknowledged :02/26/2018
> Visa Grant : 03/15/2018
> RFI was about requesting California State PCC as I had been in California-US for a year in 2009-2010 period.
> 
> Additional Info : 2 of my colleagues who had applied in August received their grant in February without any RFI.
> 
> As they have said in their website if there is no RFI it should get processed within 5 months
> 
> If there is any RFI then it will stretch to 7 months and beyond as in my case.
> 
> Good luck guys who all are waiting!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jack


Congratulations guys. 
It is such a relief to hear about these grants after a lull.

Cheers.


----------



## kalpanabaskar22

Sidmud said:


> kalpanabaskar22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> We got visa today. Applied on oct17th. Status was received and today it changed to Finalised. Good luck for others too.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations kalpana,
> 
> Tats a grt news, I too have applied for my family's subsequent visa on 31st October & have been eagerly waiting for the visa, ur approval has given a very beautiful ray of hope to all, just 1 quick info the documents tat u provided such as marriage certificate, birth certificate for kids & passport copies notarised.
> 
> Thx in advance
Click to expand...

Thanks everyone for ur wishes. Yes, same docs as u mentioned and pcc n medical.


----------



## charan0488

Visa granted!!

Hi Guys, 

Finally I got my visa. I just checked in Immi account and the status has been changed to Finalised from Received.
Application date: 22 Oct
Grant Date: 15 March
Occupation code: 2632*

The wait is now over ! 


Thanks,
Charan


----------



## vani

congrats charan..


----------



## Mrcosta

charan0488 said:


> Visa granted!!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I got my visa. I just checked in Immi account and the status has been changed to Finalised from Received.
> Application date: 22 Oct
> Grant Date: 15 March
> Occupation code: 2632*
> 
> The wait is now over !
> 
> Thanks,
> Charan


Wow congratulation Charan , Did you get it just now ? I guess in the morning you said you are also waiting.


----------



## Mrcosta

do you get any email when visa is granted or its just status change in Immi?


----------



## vani

Hi charan
was it a 457 primary or dependent visa?


----------



## charan0488

Mrcosta said:


> do you get any email when visa is granted or its just status change in Immi?


I don't get any email yet. I just checked in Immi account.
Mine is not dependent visa.


----------



## roxannereddy

charan0488 said:


> Visa granted!!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I got my visa. I just checked in Immi account and the status has been changed to Finalised from Received.
> Application date: 22 Oct
> Grant Date: 15 March
> Occupation code: 2632*
> 
> The wait is now over !
> 
> Thanks,
> Charan


this day has been amazing for so many people here! Congratulations!


----------



## anant

charan0488 said:


> I don't get any email yet. I just checked in Immi account.
> Mine is not dependent visa.


Congrats Man, nice to hear same, but your visa was filed on Sunday right?


----------



## toaustralia

charan0488 said:


> Visa granted!!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I got my visa. I just checked in Immi account and the status has been changed to Finalised from Received.
> Application date: 22 Oct
> Grant Date: 15 March
> Occupation code: 2632*
> 
> The wait is now over !
> 
> Thanks,
> Charan


Congratulations! Enjoy Australia


----------



## Robsy

roxannereddy said:


> this day has been amazing for so many people here! Congratulations!


I agree!!!
Giving us all hope!!!


----------



## charan0488

anant said:


> charan0488 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get any email yet. I just checked in Immi account.
> Mine is not dependent visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Man, nice to hear same, but your visa was filed on Sunday right?
Click to expand...

Sorry! My bad. It was 23 Oct.


----------



## vinaypathuri

VEVO status error 

Yesterday I got my 457 visa , while I’m checking my visa in VEVO the result shows error , I’m in confusion why the immigration not update on VEVO , plz confirm if I want to travel the visa grant is enough for the travel ? Suggestions plz


----------



## Dreamz_oz

I have applied through Fragomen and application was lodged on 20th November. Is there a place where I can login and check visa application status? My iimi account has only the health check status uploaded.


----------



## Smgawt123

Congrats to all who got thier visa.

Still nothing for me.

Applied may 2017, rfi sept 2017....... Still waiting, nearly 10 months. I have given up hope.


----------



## birdnerd

Dreamz_oz said:


> I have applied through Fragomen and application was lodged on 20th November. Is there a place where I can login and check visa application status? My iimi account has only the health check status uploaded.


I've also applied with Fragomen and they did not provide me with any login. I actually don't even have access to me IIMI account to see my status. Was that something your agent at Fragomen provided for you?


----------



## Elenina

how do you know when the nomination is approved? are you notified by email from immigration or is it the sponsor that let you know?


----------



## vani

Anyone has applied thru agent ernst and young ?they too will not provide any reference no.after visa lodging


----------



## vani

@ vinaypathuri 
I think ur grant letter is more than enough to travel.my husband travelled within 2 to 3 days after receiving his visa letter


----------



## Harrypannu

vinaypathuri said:


> VEVO status error
> 
> Yesterday I got my 457 visa , while I'm checking my visa in VEVO the result shows error , I'm in confusion why the immigration not update on VEVO , plz confirm if I want to travel the visa grant is enough for the travel ? Suggestions plz


Congrats for your visa, could you plz tell what was your application dates. Thanks.


----------



## Mrcosta

seems Today was the last day for 457 , TSS will start from Monday.

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ces-controversial-employer-sponsored-457-visa


----------



## kjackson951

birdnerd said:


> I've also applied with Fragomen and they did not provide me with any login. I actually don't even have access to me IIMI account to see my status. Was that something your agent at Fragomen provided for you?


I've applied with Fragomen and they provided the reference no when i asked for it. You can import that application into your immi account using the reference no.


----------



## vinaypathuri

vani said:


> @ vinaypathuri
> I think ur grant letter is more than enough to travel.my husband travelled within 2 to 3 days after receiving his visa letter


Thank you 
So no need to worry about the VEVO check 
One of my friend said must check in VEVO 
That reason I'm in dailoma 
Ru sure visa grant letter is ok for traveling


----------



## vinaypathuri

Harrypannu said:


> vinaypathuri said:
> 
> 
> 
> VEVO status error
> 
> Yesterday I got my 457 visa , while I'm checking my visa in VEVO the result shows error , I'm in confusion why the immigration not update on VEVO , plz confirm if I want to travel the visa grant is enough for the travel ? Suggestions plz
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats for your visa, could you plz tell what was your application dates. Thanks.
Click to expand...

Visa application on 15 feb 2018
Visa grant on 14 March 2018

All documents submit at a time


----------



## kjackson951

vani said:


> Anyone has applied thru agent ernst and young ?they too will not provide any reference no.after visa lodging


I'm sure they will give you if you ask for the ref no. What occupation?


----------



## Wduplessis

Well today the auto-reply has been updated that they are still processing applications from the 9th October, so good luck to all...


----------



## vani

kjackson951 said:


> I'm sure they will give you if you ask for the ref no. What occupation?


ok thanks ..i will ask them..i have applied for dependent 457 visa


----------



## vani

vinaypathuri said:


> Visa application on 15 feb 2018
> Visa grant on 14 March 2018
> 
> All documents submit at a time


I have applied on 14th february..was urs under priority processing?agent?


----------



## swetajsr

charan0488 said:


> Visa granted!!
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Finally I got my visa. I just checked in Immi account and the status has been changed to Finalised from Received.
> Application date: 22 Oct
> Grant Date: 15 March
> Occupation code: 2632*
> 
> The wait is now over !
> 
> Thanks,
> Charan


Hey Charan,
Congratulation Mate...
So happy for you finally pain period is over for you.
My application submitted on 2nd November so maybe within next few weeks, I can expect mine too.
Regards.


----------



## vinaypathuri

vani said:


> vinaypathuri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa application on 15 feb 2018
> Visa grant on 14 March 2018
> 
> All documents submit at a time
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied on 14th february..was urs under priority processing?agent?
Click to expand...

I don't know exactly 
Agent processed my visa 
W u from
Applying from which company


----------



## hlds

Were you the primary applicant? 
did you apply via an agent? if so who is your agent?
any dependents?


----------



## Newbie457

hey i am new to this group…
i obtained lots of new info and its be very useful to me, may i know if anyone here has applied for 4,57 for a GP (doctor's) job in Australia? May i know how long this process took and was there any particular document which was crucial ? thanks again for all the feedback. Have a blessed day ahead.


----------



## Mrcosta

Are there different queues for different occupation? Anybody on 261111…?


----------



## Sidmud

Mrcosta said:


> Are there different queues for different occupation? Anybody on 261111&#8230;?


I don't think so there are different queues, but some occupations might have priorities depending on demand.

What was ur application date


----------



## notimeforthat

*visa 457*

hi guys,
first of all, congrats to those who have received the visa 
my boyfriend and I (i'm de facto) lodged the application in October 2017, still nothing, and we haven't been asked to do the medical? is it mandatory? Are they gonna ask us for it ? 
Lea


----------



## Wduplessis

The 457 will close for new applications on 17/3/18, and the sc482 (TSS) will be effective from 18/3/18. An enormous amount of new legislation was released today (some 7 pieces of Legislative Instruments with equal number if explanatory notes). New skilled lists have not yet been released, neither has the Skilling Australia Fund legislation.

Additional to the above copied from another page, updates will take effect on Immi account, with downtime scheduled Saturday from 6pm to Sunday 1am.


----------



## Mrcosta

What will the impact on existing applications? I hope they first clear 457 queue and afterwards start TSS processing.


----------



## Harrypannu

notimeforthat said:


> hi guys,
> first of all, congrats to those who have received the visa
> my boyfriend and I (i'm de facto) lodged the application in October 2017, still nothing, and we haven't been asked to do the medical? is it mandatory? Are they gonna ask us for it ?
> Lea


Hi there, i have also applied as a subsequent entrant in october on 31st havent got any response from immigration yet but only last update has been changed from 31oct to 17 November, so what was your application date. I think medicals and health insurance are mandatory and i have submitted everything upfront.


----------



## Michele.

Hi everyone!!

I have applied my 457 de facto visa on 2nd November 2017 and my occupation is Chef. I am still waiting and my visa status is always in process. Is that normal? A friend of mine applied for the same visa last year and after 2 months got the visa!


----------



## clown

I think the volume of applications for the tss will be initially low as agents need to look into the new requirements. It might mean the department will pay attention to the backlog of 457. But perhaps I am being optimistic.


----------



## Dreamz_oz

Hi guys, I applied for visa in November, and recently filed for priority processing. Got notified today that priority processing is accepted, but no word on when it will be finalized. How long does it normally take for priority requests?

Thanks!


----------



## Elenina

Dreamz_oz said:


> Hi guys, I applied for visa in November, and recently filed for priority processing. Got notified today that priority processing is accepted, but no word on when it will be finalized. How long does it normally take for priority requests?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there,
does the nomination need to be approved to ask for priority processing?
how do you get notified about the outcome of the nomination application?

for the French guy: I haven't been asked medical so far.


----------



## Shivankghai

Michele. said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> I have applied my 457 de facto visa on 2nd November 2017 and my occupation is Chef. I am still waiting and my visa status is always in process. Is that normal? A friend of mine applied for the same visa last year and after 2 months got the visa!


Hi Michele,
Even I applied my visa and nomination in june,
I am still waiting.almost 9 months. Dont know if its normal for chefs or not.


----------



## Mrcosta

No for priority nomination need not to be accepted,you can request for priority without nomination approval.


----------



## vani

My agent told that eventhough TSS visa is officially going to be lauched sponsors and agents are not clear with complete process.so immigration will continue to work on pending 457 application


----------



## jsenthilkumar

jacksolace said:


> Congrats...I too received my grant today.
> 
> Application submitted and all docs submitted : 28/09/2017
> Nomination and other approvals : 15/10/2017
> RFI received : 08/12/2017
> RFI Acknowledged :02/26/2018
> Visa Grant : 03/15/2018
> RFI was about requesting California State PCC as I had been in California-US for a year in 2009-2010 period.
> 
> Additional Info : 2 of my colleagues who had applied in August received their grant in February without any RFI.
> 
> As they have said in their website if there is no RFI it should get processed within 5 months
> 
> If there is any RFI then it will stretch to 7 months and beyond as in my case.
> 
> Good luck guys who all are waiting!
> 
> Cheers,
> Jack


Hi Jack, how did u get your PCC from California state ? I have similar case hope they may request for me as well just wanted to know abt the procedure for getting PCC outside of India?


----------



## thuhangdppr

Hi, I’m a new member here. I am waiting for visa 457. I applied on 15 June, 2017 and nomination was approved in August, 2017 and RFI submitted in October, 2017 and still wait. I am on Bridging visa A. Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Smgawt123

thuhangdppr said:


> Hi, I'm a new member here. I am waiting for visa 457. I applied on 15 June, 2017 and nomination was approved in August, 2017 and RFI submitted in October, 2017 and still wait. I am on Bridging visa A. Anyone else in the same boat?


Yeah, applied May, RFI September, bridging visa A, still waiting


----------



## thuhangdppr

Smgawt123 said:


> Yeah, applied May, RFI September, bridging visa A, still waiting


Thanks Smgawt123. It takes so long for processing. Hopefully we will get the result soon.


----------



## mporwal

I just noticed today, they have removed the expected processing time from the immi account. Previously, I could see a 5 to 11 months estimate there, now it has been removed. This wait is so frustrating, our entire lives are on hold, I'm forced to live in temporary accomodations as I do not want to commit to a long term lease. Atleast give us better estimates so that we can plan our lives.


----------



## tri7

mporwal said:


> I just noticed today, they have removed the expected processing time from the immi account. Previously, I could see a 5 to 11 months estimate there, now it has been removed. This wait is so frustrating, our entire lives are on hold, I'm forced to live in temporary accomodations as I do not want to commit to a long term lease. Atleast give us better estimates so that we can plan our lives.


They took it down about a month ago. You can still find it on the 'Global visa and citizenship processing times' page.


----------



## tri7

I have been a silent reader of this forum for the past 8 months and it has been immensely helpful to me. So I wanted to share my experience as well.

Applied for 457 dependent visa to join on my partner's existing visa: 30 June 2017
RFI (requesting more proof of our relationship): Late October 2017
Submitted additional information: 1st week of November
Last Friday (16 March 2018) agent updated us that we have been approved for priority processing
This morning (19 March 2018) just got the update that visa has been approved.

I was prepared to wait the entire 11 months, so this is indeed a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Smgawt123

Anyone else feel like there going the whole 11months? Ten months for myself now. I am definetley going the whole way, even then I will probably fall into the 10% catagory!


----------



## Sidmud

tri7 said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum for the past 8 months and it has been immensely helpful to me. So I wanted to share my experience as well.
> 
> Applied for 457 dependent visa to join on my partner's existing visa: 30 June 2017
> RFI (requesting more proof of our relationship): Late October 2017
> Submitted additional information: 1st week of November
> Last Friday (16 March 2018) agent updated us that we have been approved for priority processing
> This morning (19 March 2018) just got the update that visa has been approved.
> 
> I was prepared to wait the entire 11 months, so this is indeed a pleasant surprise.


Congratulations

if possible can u pls let us know the exact date of RFI, thx in advance.


----------



## roxannereddy

Smgawt123 said:


> Congrats to all who got thier visa.
> 
> Still nothing for me.
> 
> Applied may 2017, rfi sept 2017....... Still waiting, nearly 10 months. I have given up hope.


I can't imagine how you feel. We have been waiting since 17 November 2017 and its extremely frustrating. I would probably give up hope too if i was in your situation.

Lets hope they push applications fast now that the new system is effective.


----------



## anant

Harrypannu said:


> Hi there, i have also applied as a subsequent entrant in october on 31st havent got any response from immigration yet but only last update has been changed from 31oct to 17 November, so what was your application date. I think medicals and health insurance are mandatory and i have submitted everything upfront.


Hi Harry, Did you get any update for 31st OCT application??


----------



## Harrypannu

anant said:


> Hi Harry, Did you get any update for 31st OCT application??


Hey anant, nothing yet eagerly waiting for the grant, hoping to get it in this week. What about you...


----------



## Robsy

Hi everyone, i am also hoping for a decision too...its has been nearly 6 months since we first applied.

We applied as my husband was the main applicant and then myself and daughter as dependents. Do you think family applications take longer in general?

We had RFI on 11th Jan 2018 and submitted it same day, since then we are still waiting for feedback, which is difficult to obtain from our agent.
Although she said today that our application is in the "further assessment" status...not sure if that status even exists as we don't have access to the immi account.

Anyway, praying everyday for approval!!

Well done for everyone who has received approval recently, you give us hope!
Good luck to my fellow waiters


----------



## anant

Harrypannu said:


> Hey anant, nothing yet eagerly waiting for the grant, hoping to get it in this week. What about you...


Same, expecting this week too


----------



## ptce

My 1st application was on 8th June, nomination approved on 17th Oct.. no RFI, and still waiting too...


----------



## avasconcept

m&m2369 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Just a bit of good news and hope for those out there. Me and my girlfriend applied for 457 visa on 13th November. Having read the processing times and through this forum we were thinking we were in for a long wait. We got an email on 4th December saying are visa had been granted!
> 
> So it took exactly 3 weeks for us, which is a bit crazy as we really thought we would be waiting at least a few months.
> 
> We submitted a full application with as much informations as we possibly could fit.


Hi...please what documents did you submit to proove your relationship with your girlfriend is genuine?


----------



## Dreamz_oz

tri7 said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum for the past 8 months and it has been immensely helpful to me. So I wanted to share my experience as well.
> 
> Applied for 457 dependent visa to join on my partner's existing visa: 30 June 2017
> RFI (requesting more proof of our relationship): Late October 2017
> Submitted additional information: 1st week of November
> Last Friday (16 March 2018) agent updated us that we have been approved for priority processing
> This morning (19 March 2018) just got the update that visa has been approved.
> 
> I was prepared to wait the entire 11 months, so this is indeed a pleasant surprise.


Congratulations!
I also got notified on late Friday (16th) about priority processing approval. Hopefully the visa will come in a few days.


----------



## birdnerd

*457 email update?*

Has anyone emailed the [email protected] account lately to see what dates they say they're working on?


----------



## nk_nepal

birdnerd said:


> Has anyone emailed the [email protected] account lately to see what dates they say they're working on?


Just emailed and 
First time assessment/Initial assessment

(Please note: These applications will be finalised, if they are complete)

applications lodged from 9 October 2017

Subsequent assessment (incomplete applications that were found to be requiring further information)

applications lodgement dates in March 2017


----------



## tri7

Sidmud said:


> Congratulations
> 
> if possible can u pls let us know the exact date of RFI, thx in advance.


I believe it was 16 October. I don't have the exact record as the agent didn't email us straight away.


----------



## tri7

Dreamz_oz said:


> Congratulations!
> I also got notified on late Friday (16th) about priority processing approval. Hopefully the visa will come in a few days.


Thank you! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Sidmud

tri7 said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations
> 
> if possible can u pls let us know the exact date of RFI, thx in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it was 16 October. I don't have the exact record as the agent didn't email us straight away.
Click to expand...

Thx for the info mate.... & all the best.....


----------



## thiagopaz

tri7 said:


> I have been a silent reader of this forum for the past 8 months and it has been immensely helpful to me. So I wanted to share my experience as well.
> 
> Applied for 457 dependent visa to join on my partner's existing visa: 30 June 2017
> RFI (requesting more proof of our relationship): Late October 2017
> Submitted additional information: 1st week of November
> Last Friday (16 March 2018) agent updated us that we have been approved for priority processing
> This morning (19 March 2018) just got the update that visa has been approved.
> 
> I was prepared to wait the entire 11 months, so this is indeed a pleasant surprise.


Hi tri7, congratulations!

Could you please tell me what kind and level of information is required in order to ask for priority processing?

I applied for 457 at the end of December. Based on the processing progress estimates they are informing by email (currently 9th of October, 4 days in a month) it would take several months until I can get a visa. My sponsor is now considering to apply for priority allocation, but I don't know what the government expect as a valid evidence.

Thanks


----------



## Wduplessis

thiagopaz said:


> Hi tri7, congratulations!
> 
> Could you please tell me what kind and level of information is required in order to ask for priority processing?
> 
> I applied for 457 at the end of December. Based on the processing progress estimates they are informing by email (currently 9th of October, 4 days in a month) it would take several months until I can get a visa. My sponsor is now considering to apply for priority allocation, but I don't know what the government expect as a valid evidence.
> 
> Thanks


The departments guidelines:

Request for priority allocation:

Please review your business case or circumstance. It must fall in the following guidelines:

• Claims of large-scale contracts/projects with imminent deadlines - evidence must be provided

• Applications from sponsors/positions in a remote location

• Nominations where the nominee is already a subclass 457 visa holder (i.e. change of employer nominations) - These applications are auto-allocated after 2 calendar days from lodgement.


----------



## Newbie457

hey guys,
Can anyone enlighten me how do i check from my immi account if the nominations has been approved.
I have self applied tru a immi account, when my employer gave me the TRN number to start the immi account the letter said this is a letter of acknowledgement that the immigration has received the nomination and has not been approved. how do i check if it has been approved.
The nomination was applied on February 14.


----------



## colorsofmysea

nomination application can't share, only the agent can see it.


----------



## Newbie457

i dont have an agent, can my employer see it trough his account


----------



## Mrcosta

*Granted*

Finally I am happy to share the news of my Grant. I just got it today, was in priority since last week.

Applied : 1st week of December
Prioritized : 16th March
Visa Granted : 20th March

I wish good luck to all of you.

Thanks,
Costa


----------



## anant

Sidmud said:


> Congratulations kalpana,
> 
> Tats a grt news, I too have applied for my family's subsequent visa on 31st October & have been eagerly waiting for the visa, ur approval has given a very beautiful ray of hope to all, just 1 quick info the documents tat u provided such as marriage certificate, birth certificate for kids & passport copies notarised.
> 
> Thx in advance


Hey Sid, Did you get any update for subsequent visa?


----------



## clown

Mrcosta said:


> Finally I am happy to share the news of my Grant. I just got it today, was in priority since last week.
> 
> Applied : 1st week of December
> Prioritized : 16th March
> Visa Granted : 20th March
> 
> I wish good luck to all of you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Costa


Costa congratulations.
Could you please advise what is the mechanism for applying for priority? Is it just a set of documents to attach to your main application? Or was it emailed to [email protected]
Our employer provided few letters to the agent but I am afraid they are not using them properly (e.g. they were attached to the application file which hasnt been even looked at yet).


----------



## Newbie457

Mrcosta said:


> Finally I am happy to share the news of my Grant. I just got it today, was in priority since last week.
> 
> Applied : 1st week of December
> Prioritized : 16th March
> Visa Granted : 20th March
> 
> I wish good luck to all of you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Costa


Congratulations!! How did u manage to prioritize? Pls share
Thanks


----------



## Sidmud

Mrcosta said:


> Finally I am happy to share the news of my Grant. I just got it today, was in priority since last week.
> 
> Applied : 1st week of December
> Prioritized : 16th March
> Visa Granted : 20th March
> 
> I wish good luck to all of you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Costa


Congratulations Mrcosta.....


----------



## Sidmud

anant said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations kalpana,
> 
> Tats a grt news, I too have applied for my family's subsequent visa on 31st October & have been eagerly waiting for the visa, ur approval has given a very beautiful ray of hope to all, just 1 quick info the documents tat u provided such as marriage certificate, birth certificate for kids & passport copies notarised.
> 
> Thx in advance
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sid, Did you get any update for subsequent visa?
Click to expand...

Hi Anant,

No dear, still waiting, it's been a really long wait, praying daily for this wait to come to an end.

Thx will keep everyone posted.

Sid


----------



## roxannereddy

Mrcosta said:


> Finally I am happy to share the news of my Grant. I just got it today, was in priority since last week.
> 
> Applied : 1st week of December
> Prioritized : 16th March
> Visa Granted : 20th March
> 
> I wish good luck to all of you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Costa


Wonderful News! Congratulations!


----------



## UKCW

Hello everyone, 

I have been following this forum for a while and have found it useful, so thought it may be helpful to share my own details: myself and my partner submitted what we hope was a complete application on 30 October 2017, and have not heard anything yet. Seeing what others have posted here, we hope to hear something soon. 

Congratulations to those who have received acceptances recently!


----------



## Newbie457

dear PTCE, 
i absolutely feel you, all our lives are dependent on this visa. its miserable. do u mind sharing if you have asked ppl who have got their visa approved with the same occupation how long it took? i am seriously seeing a pattern in the occupation. the more the in demand your job is the faster u get the visa (DUH!) but seriously. 
i asked around and ppl gave me different time frame from 3-6 weeks. its been a month for me, status is still received .
i am not even sure if my nominations got approved. fingers crossed. hope to hear some good news soon.


----------



## Mrcosta

clown said:


> Costa congratulations.
> Could you please advise what is the mechanism for applying for priority? Is it just a set of documents to attach to your main application? Or was it emailed to [email protected]
> Our employer provided few letters to the agent but I am afraid they are not using them properly (e.g. they were attached to the application file which hasnt been even looked at yet).


Request for priority allocation:

Below are the guidelines for priority:

• Claims of large-scale contracts/projects with imminent deadlines - evidence must be provided

• Applications from sponsors/positions in a remote location

If it falls within the guideline, email the 457 mailbox [email protected] using the key words 'Priority processing request' in the subject line.

you must ensure that you are providing all the documents to support your claim.


----------



## hlds

Anyone who applied for doctor/medical practitioner jobs?


----------



## hlds

Mrcosta said:


> Finally I am happy to share the news of my Grant. I just got it today, was in priority since last week.
> 
> Applied : 1st week of December
> Prioritized : 16th March
> Visa Granted : 20th March
> 
> I wish good luck to all of you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Costa


Congratulations. All the best


----------



## Charliexx

*Newbie*

Hi All,

I am new to this thread. I submitted my 457 visa on Friday 16th March, so just in time before the 457 stopped!

Fingers crossed for all of you have been waiting a long time.


----------



## swetajsr

Mrcosta said:


> Finally I am happy to share the news of my Grant. I just got it today, was in priority since last week.
> 
> Applied : 1st week of December
> Prioritized : 16th March
> Visa Granted : 20th March
> 
> I wish good luck to all of you.
> 
> Thanks,
> Costa


Congratulations Mrcosta,
Which profile you have applied for. What is your occupation code?


----------



## Mrcosta

swetajsr said:


> Congratulations Mrcosta,
> Which profile you have applied for. What is your occupation code?


Mine is : 2611**


----------



## thiagopaz

Wduplessis said:


> The departments guidelines:
> 
> Request for priority allocation:
> 
> Please review your business case or circumstance. It must fall in the following guidelines:
> 
> • Claims of large-scale contracts/projects with imminent deadlines - evidence must be provided
> 
> • Applications from sponsors/positions in a remote location
> 
> • Nominations where the nominee is already a subclass 457 visa holder (i.e. change of employer nominations) - These applications are auto-allocated after 2 calendar days from lodgement.


Thanks Wduplessis, I will try that road.


----------



## Shivankghai

Hi all
What does occupation with caveate means? These *** stars on occupation?
What does it mean?


----------



## Mrcosta

Some of the occupation which are in stsol has caveat attached,which means there are some additional specific rules/guidelines are attached with that rule which needs extra documentation.


----------



## Cardup

Hey guys. Our visa was just approved 10 minutes ago. Timeline:

Lodged: 11 October 2017.
Granted: 21 March 2018.
Occupation: Occupational Therapist.
No request for further information was made.


----------



## Sidmud

Cardup said:


> Hey guys. Our visa was just approved 10 minutes ago. Timeline:
> 
> Lodged: 11 October 2017.
> Granted: 21 March 2018.
> Occupation: Occupational Therapist.
> No request for further information was made.


Congratulations cardup.....


----------



## roxannereddy

Cardup said:


> Hey guys. Our visa was just approved 10 minutes ago. Timeline:
> 
> Lodged: 11 October 2017.
> Granted: 21 March 2018.
> Occupation: Occupational Therapist.
> No request for further information was made.


Wonderful News! Congratulations!


----------



## swetajsr

Sidmud said:


> Congratulations cardup.....


Congratulations!!!!! That's wonderful news.
I guess now they speed up the process lil bit. daily someone from this group is getting Visa approval.

I am also hoping to get it in next couple of weeks.


----------



## Sidmud

swetajsr said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations cardup.....
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! That's wonderful news.
> I guess now they speed up the process lil bit. daily someone from this group is getting Visa approval.
> 
> I am also hoping to get it in next couple of weeks.
Click to expand...

Hi Swetajsr,

What is ur date of application.

Thx


----------



## Elenina

I am a bit worried as the estimated processing time on the immiaccount has been removed, at least on my account. 

What is going to happen with our visas? will they be processed (in a 'reasonable' amount of time) or just left there to rot? 

I am stressed, but seeing people having their visa approved is keeping the hope alive!


----------



## duyanhth

Elenina said:


> I am a bit worried as the estimated processing time on the immiaccount has been removed, at least on my account.
> 
> What is going to happen with our visas? will they be processed (in a 'reasonable' amount of time) or just left there to rot?
> 
> I am stressed, but seeing people having their visa approved is keeping the hope alive!


I applied from Jul 2017 and still waiting.
Yes, they removed the estimated processing time for me too. I see that recently days there are more users was granted so I hope we will receive soon. They are trying to clear the backlog I guess.


----------



## Sidmud

duyanhth said:


> Elenina said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit worried as the estimated processing time on the immiaccount has been removed, at least on my account.
> 
> What is going to happen with our visas? will they be processed (in a 'reasonable' amount of time) or just left there to rot?
> 
> I am stressed, but seeing people having their visa approved is keeping the hope alive!
> 
> 
> 
> I applied from Jul 2017 and still waiting.
> Yes, they removed the estimated processing time for me too. I see that recently days there are more users was granted so I hope we will receive soon. They are trying to clear the backlog I guess.
Click to expand...

Hi duyanhth

Were u asked for any RFI's

Thx


----------



## ptce

Newbie457 said:


> dear PTCE,
> i absolutely feel you, all our lives are dependent on this visa. its miserable. do u mind sharing if you have asked ppl who have got their visa approved with the same occupation how long it took? i am seriously seeing a pattern in the occupation. the more the in demand your job is the faster u get the visa (DUH!) but seriously.
> i asked around and ppl gave me different time frame from 3-6 weeks. its been a month for me, status is still received .
> i am not even sure if my nominations got approved. fingers crossed. hope to hear some good news soon.


I'm not sure those with same occupation code waited how long for their visa. What I know are mainly from this forum.


----------



## duyanhth

Sidmud said:


> Hi duyanhth
> 
> Were u asked for any RFI's
> 
> Thx


Yes, they asked twice a long time ago. 
First time for re-scan bio page of passports
2nd Time is contacting employer to ask about our office.
The last asked was on last Nov (not remember exactly date).


----------



## swetajsr

Sidmud said:


> Hi Swetajsr,
> 
> What is ur date of application.
> 
> Thx


Hi,

2nd November 2017


----------



## Sidmud

duyanhth said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi duyanhth
> 
> Were u asked for any RFI's
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they asked twice a long time ago.
> First time for re-scan bio page of passports
> 2nd Time is contacting employer to ask about our office.
> The last asked was on last Nov (not remember exactly date).[/QUOTE
> 
> Thx for the reply duyanhth
Click to expand...


----------



## Sidmud

swetajsr said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Swetajsr,
> 
> What is ur date of application.
> 
> Thx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 2nd November 2017
Click to expand...

Hi
Thx for the reply swetajsr
My family's date of application is 31st oct


----------



## Abhey

Hlo gys, i m new to this forum but i was following this site from one year . My husband has applied for 457 viza on 13 march 2017 and nomination was approved on 11 april. Later on they request for further marriage verification on 16 october 2017 and that was submitted on 2nd November 2016. But till now theee is no reply from them. Immi status is assessment in progress. And now the agent says that TSs is initiated and they hold all the 457 vizas till 31st march 2018. Thn In April my husband has to do county out. Only thn we can get the viza. I m so worried abt it . Plzz help me somebody


----------



## Hithere

Cardup said:


> Hey guys. Our visa was just approved 10 minutes ago. Timeline:
> 
> Lodged: 11 October 2017.
> Granted: 21 March 2018.
> Occupation: Occupational Therapist.
> No request for further information was made.


Hi Cardup, I'm very happy for you congrats!!

I wanted to ask if you had to do medical assessments? thank you


----------



## Newbie457

Abhey said:


> Hlo gys, i m new to this forum but i was following this site from one year . My husband has applied for 457 viza on 13 march 2017 and nomination was approved on 11 april. Later on they request for further marriage verification on 16 october 2017 and that was submitted on 2nd November 2016. But till now theee is no reply from them. Immi status is assessment in progress. And now the agent says that TSs is initiated and they hold all the 457 vizas till 31st march 2018. Thn In April my husband has to do county out. Only thn we can get the viza. I m so worried abt it . Plzz help me somebody


What does county out means? 
Your have exceeded the 5-11 months tim period. You or your agent may email them


----------



## Shivankghai

How come 2nd nov 2016?


----------



## pkp

Abhey said:


> Hlo gys, i m new to this forum but i was following this site from one year . My husband has applied for 457 viza on 13 march 2017 and nomination was approved on 11 april. Later on they request for further marriage verification on 16 october 2017 and that was submitted on 2nd November 2016. But till now theee is no reply from them. Immi status is assessment in progress. And now the agent says that TSs is initiated and they hold all the 457 vizas till 31st march 2018. Thn In April my husband has to do county out. Only thn we can get the viza. I m so worried abt it . Plzz help me somebody


Are you sure that all 457 applications are on hold? There seem to be some grants in the last couple of days.

This wait is really frustrating. I applied for dependent 457 for my family through my employer on Nov 27th. It still looks a long way to go


----------



## mporwal

Does anyone here happen to know, if we will be able to apply for dependant visas on our 457, now that 457 has been abolished and TSS is in place. What happens if I want to apply for a dependent visa for my wife after 1 year?


----------



## roxannereddy

Good day all,

Good news, Our application moved from Received to Initial Assessment. They have requested more information. My one child's birth certificate did not have both parents names on it. Its quiet annoying because our agent was supposed to check our documents. I really hope this wont delay the application even more.

Application submitted: 17 Nov 2017
RFI /Initial Assessment: 22 March 2018

Watch this space .......


----------



## Sidmud

roxannereddy said:


> Good day all,
> 
> Good news, Our application moved from Received to Initial Assessment. They have requested more information. My one child's birth certificate did not have both parents names on it. Its quiet annoying because our agent was supposed to check our documents. I really hope this wont delay the application even more.
> 
> Application submitted: 17 Nov 2017
> RFI /Initial Assessment: 22 March 2018
> 
> Watch this space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......


Hi Roxannereddy,

Did u request for priority, if not then r u sure ur application submitted date is 17th November. It's really tricky on how they pick up the applications as my subsequent application for my family is of 31st October, but till date no update the status is same....hope this RFI doesn't delay u to get ur visa, all the best......& keep us posted....

Thx sid


----------



## Robsy

*457 Approved*

Hi everyone,

I am pleased to inform you that our 457 visas were approved today.

457 Application: 27/09/17
Nomination Application: 27/09/17
Medicals Done: 04/10/17
Nomination Approve: 03/01/18
RFI (health insurance): 11/01/18 - submitted same day
457 Approval: 22/03/18

So just under 6 months our timeline was.

Good luck to everyone waiting still, i am sure it is just luck of the draw as our timelines did not follow the guidelines or advice we were given.


----------



## Rajiv Rajiv

roxannereddy said:


> Good day all,
> 
> Good news, Our application moved from Received to Initial Assessment. They have requested more information. My one child's birth certificate did not have both parents names on it. Its quiet annoying because our agent was supposed to check our documents. I really hope this wont delay the application even more.
> 
> Application submitted: 17 Nov 2017
> RFI /Initial Assessment: 22 March 2018
> 
> Watch this space .......


Hi 
Great I was just wondering that I also applied on 17 nov what about your nomination is approved or under process I was told by department when I called last week they said my initial assessment is under process but they didn't ask any information we have upload it . If you can reply that will be great
Thanks


----------



## roxannereddy

Sidmud said:


> Hi Roxannereddy,
> 
> Did u request for priority, if not then r u sure ur application submitted date is 17th November. It's really tricky on how they pick up the applications as my subsequent application for my family is of 31st October, but till date no update the status is same....hope this RFI doesn't delay u to get ur visa, all the best......& keep us posted....
> 
> Thx sid


Hi, No priority processing. Yes very random, just hoping this RFI wont delay things more.


----------



## roxannereddy

Rajiv Rajiv said:


> Hi
> Great I was just wondering that I also applied on 17 nov what about your nomination is approved or under process I was told by department when I called last week they said my initial assessment is under process but they didn't ask any information we have upload it . If you can reply that will be great
> Thanks


From what i understand, the nomination gets approved before the application gets looked at. So i am assuming the nomination is approved. Our agent is abit slow with conveying the messages to us.


----------



## roxannereddy

Robsy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am pleased to inform you that our 457 visas were approved today.
> 
> 457 Application: 27/09/17
> Nomination Application: 27/09/17
> Medicals Done: 04/10/17
> Nomination Approve: 03/01/18
> RFI (health insurance): 11/01/18 - submitted same day
> 457 Approval: 22/03/18
> 
> So just under 6 months our timeline was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting still, i am sure it is just luck of the draw as our timelines did not follow the guidelines or advice we were given.


WONDERFUL News! All the best fellow South African!


----------



## Robsy

roxannereddy said:


> WONDERFUL News! All the best fellow South African!


Thanks Rox...it took them over 2 months to look at our application again after RFI...so i hope they don't take this long for you!

Where are you looking at going in Aus, we will be in Sydney. We must catch up for a drink or a play date, we have a 4 year old daughter.

All the best!


----------



## Sidmud

Robsy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am pleased to inform you that our 457 visas were approved today.
> 
> 457 Application: 27/09/17
> Nomination Application: 27/09/17
> Medicals Done: 04/10/17
> Nomination Approve: 03/01/18
> RFI (health insurance): 11/01/18 - submitted same day
> 457 Approval: 22/03/18
> 
> So just under 6 months our timeline was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting still, i am sure it is just luck of the draw as our timelines did not follow the guidelines or advice we were given.


Congratulations robsy.....


----------



## roxannereddy

Robsy said:


> Thanks Rox...it took them over 2 months to look at our application again after RFI...so i hope they don't take this long for you!
> 
> Where are you looking at going in Aus, we will be in Sydney. We must catch up for a drink or a play date, we have a 4 year old daughter.
> 
> All the best!


Hi Robsy, I wish we was going to Sydney. We will be in a small town called Naracoorte 5 hours from Melbourne.


----------



## k1985

Robsy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am pleased to inform you that our 457 visas were approved today.
> 
> 457 Application: 27/09/17
> Nomination Application: 27/09/17
> Medicals Done: 04/10/17
> Nomination Approve: 03/01/18
> RFI (health insurance): 11/01/18 - submitted same day
> 457 Approval: 22/03/18
> 
> So just under 6 months our timeline was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting still, i am sure it is just luck of the draw as our timelines did not follow the guidelines or advice we were given.


Congrats Robsy. May i know your Occupation?


----------



## Robsy

k1985 said:


> Congrats Robsy. May i know your Occupation?


Hi, my husband is the main applicant.
His occupation is Plumber.


----------



## Fabian80

Hi,congrats on the visa Robsy. Can someone confirm the processing time frame on the nomination process if there is one.


----------



## sank1982

swetajsr said:


> Congratulations!!!!! That's wonderful news.
> I guess now they speed up the process lil bit. daily someone from this group is getting Visa approval.
> 
> I am also hoping to get it in next couple of weeks.


you'll get it soon !!!


----------



## sank1982

Congrats mate!!


----------



## Newbie457

Robsy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am pleased to inform you that our 457 visas were approved today.
> 
> 457 Application: 27/09/17
> Nomination Application: 27/09/17
> Medicals Done: 04/10/17
> Nomination Approve: 03/01/18
> RFI (health insurance): 11/01/18 - submitted same day
> 457 Approval: 22/03/18
> 
> So just under 6 months our timeline was.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting still, i am sure it is just luck of the draw as our timelines did not follow the guidelines or advice we were given.


Congratulations! Did u get an approval notification for nominations? How do one find out about the nominations approval?


----------



## Abhey

Hiii, the RFI was submitted on 2nd nov 2017. We have emailed thm but they reply that they are still processing. But on 17march 2018 , our agent says that the people who applied in march 2017 , there applications are on hold.


----------



## Totee

Hi everyone i have submit my application on 22nd of june 2017 along with the employer nomination and sponsorship. Medical submitted on 28th September along with insurance evidence. RFI submitted on October 20th 2017 along with company ASIC report , since then no response from depatment. My agent saying the application satus showing is still in process. Its been now 9 months and 2 days still no response.


----------



## swetajsr

sank1982 said:


> you'll get it soon !!!


Thanks buddy for giving a positive hope.


----------



## Robsy

Newbie457 said:


> Congratulations! Did u get an approval notification for nominations? How do one find out about the nominations approval?


Hi Newbie,

We got the nomination approval through email.
The nomination is actually sent to Employer, so the agent forwarded it to us.


----------



## birdnerd

Fabian80 said:


> Hi,congrats on the visa Robsy. Can someone confirm the processing time frame on the nomination process if there is one.


My agent (Fragomen) told us that when a visa application and nomination are submitted together / linked, the agent will typically assess them both at the same time. They typically see about 1-3 weeks between nomination approval and visa decision, which fits with Robsy's timeline here.

I'm hoping that's the case as my sponsorship application, nomination, and visa application all went in together 15 December.


----------



## Newbie457

Hi
I dont know how many of you are like me, i check the immi account 4-5x’s a day. For those who got the grant, what is an appropriate time to check say, so i should continue to wait another day instead of checking again the same day.
Thanks ahead!


----------



## Recca

My agent (Fragomen) told us that when a visa application and nomination are submitted together / linked, the agent will typically assess them both at the same time. They typically see about 1-3 weeks between nomination approval and visa decision, which fits with Robsy's timeline here.

I'm hoping that's the case as my sponsorship application, nomination, and visa application all went in together 15 December.[/QUOTE]

Hey buddy! Our application progress is almost exactly the same. Complete ALL documents on December 15, 2017 and as per updates of my agent, there are unexpected delays of processing cause by volume of application. My agent advise me to have an extra patience on this matter as my sponsor / employer is one of the biggest agri business group in Oz.
So let us keep our heads up high. Our grant will come. Be positive, stay positive!


----------



## AusDreamer

Abhey said:


> Hiii, the RFI was submitted on 2nd nov 2017. We have emailed thm but they reply that they are still processing. But on 17march 2018 , our agent says that the people who applied in march 2017 , there applications are on hold.


Hi Abhey,

As per my knowledge, TSS started on 19th March and the last date for 457 visa was 16th March. So, does it means those whose 457 applicatons were lodged between 1st and 16th MArch are on hold. Is your agent fully correct.
For me , it sounds incorrect as in that case, why they accepted applications then in the first half of March.

Regarding my case, I am from India and my company lodged my application on 2nd March under Software programmer. Hoping that mine will be taken into consideration and not put on hold.


----------



## birdnerd

Hey Recca, great to find someone else around the same time frame, I'll let you know if/when I hear any news.


----------



## Smgawt123

Sidmud said:


> Hi Roxannereddy,
> 
> Did u request for priority, if not then r u sure ur application submitted date is 17th November. It's really tricky on how they pick up the applications as my subsequent application for my family is of 31st October, but till date no update the status is same....hope this RFI doesn't delay u to get ur visa, all the best......& keep us posted....
> 
> Thx sid


Be prepared mate, I am not saying its going to happen, but I have waited 6 months after the RFI was submitted. 10 Months in total. Still dreaming of the day we get a decision and can get on with our lives


----------



## Recca

birdnerd said:


> Hey Recca, great to find someone else around the same time frame, I'll let you know if/when I hear any news.


Yeah birdnerd! I am glad to have someone rowing on same boat. I will keep you posted on any development in my application. Waiting is the game. 457 visa is the name. &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Newbie457

Hey guys! 
Nothing for me today! Its 11am in AEST. So i am guessing Monday then. Good day everybody


----------



## Titotito2

Hey guys, 
I’m in the same situation as you are, my application got lodged on the 20th of December and still no news. I believe it was complete when the agent submitted the documents. The agent originally told me it would take up to 3 months but it seems that they have no idea really. There is no dépendant on my application so hopefully that will go faster.
I will keep you posted. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Robsy

*Biometrics??*

Hi guys, as mentioned we received our grant yesterday.
I have tried to ask our agents but assume they have gone off work already as no reply.

Does anyone know if we need to do biometrics before we go to aus? Or do we just travel with the letter? I did check on VEVO and all is in order but we under the impression we had to do biometrics!?!


----------



## Mrcosta

Robsy said:


> Hi guys, as mentioned we received our grant yesterday.
> I have tried to ask our agents but assume they have gone off work already as no reply.
> 
> Does anyone know if we need to do biometrics before we go to aus? Or do we just travel with the letter? I did check on VEVO and all is in order but we under the impression we had to do biometrics!?!


I do not think there is any Biometric needed , You can travel with Letter.


----------



## Fabian80

Hey guys. My 457 application was also submitted on the 20th Dec with no case officer assigned as yet. Was meant to be going to Melbourne. I now have a employer willing to consider a 186 visa for Sydney. What is the 186 processing time at the moment? Not sure if I should wait on the 457 first, but then also we have no clue as to how long this delay will be.


----------



## Sidmud

Robsy said:


> Hi guys, as mentioned we received our grant yesterday.
> I have tried to ask our agents but assume they have gone off work already as no reply.
> 
> Does anyone know if we need to do biometrics before we go to aus? Or do we just travel with the letter? I did check on VEVO and all is in order but we under the impression we had to do biometrics!?!


When I travelled in November 2016 when my 457 visa was approved, I traveled just with the visa grant letter, valid bupa medical cover, passport and tickets & assume the process is still the same.


----------



## Sidmud

Fabian80 said:


> Hey guys. My 457 application was also submitted on the 20th Dec with no case officer assigned as yet. Was meant to be going to Melbourne. I now have a employer willing to consider a 186 visa for Sydney. What is the 186 processing time at the moment? Not sure if I should wait on the 457 first, but then also we have no clue as to how long this delay will be.


The processing time for 186 employer agreement scheme is 5-9 months.....


----------



## swetajsr

Recca said:


> My agent (Fragomen) told us that when a visa application and nomination are submitted together / linked, the agent will typically assess them both at the same time. They typically see about 1-3 weeks between nomination approval and visa decision, which fits with Robsy's timeline here.
> 
> I'm hoping that's the case as my sponsorship application, nomination, and visa application all went in together 15 December.


Hey buddy! Our application progress is almost exactly the same. Complete ALL documents on December 15, 2017 and as per updates of my agent, there are unexpected delays of processing cause by volume of application. My agent advise me to have an extra patience on this matter as my sponsor / employer is one of the biggest agri business group in Oz.
So let us keep our heads up high. Our grant will come. Be positive, stay positive![/QUOTE]

Hello Friends,

My company got the sponsorship approval in July 2017, then my application + nomination both submitted on 2nd Nov 2017 together. After that no communication from the immi department. status is Received. Just waiting and waiting and waiting....


----------



## AusDreamer

*Nom and lodge*

Hi all,

Just wanted to know the difference between nomination and lodgment.
For me, my company did the submission through agent (Fragomen) and on march 2nd, I got a mail that lodgment has been confirmed.
So, does that means nomination state has been completed.


----------



## roxannereddy

AusDreamer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just wanted to know the difference between nomination and lodgment.
> For me, my company did the submission through agent (Fragomen) and on march 2nd, I got a mail that lodgment has been confirmed.
> So, does that means nomination state has been completed.


I stand to be corrected but i think the lodgement is your visa application confirmed that its been submitted and the nomination application is separate?


----------



## Elenina

Now that the estimated processing time has been removed from our immiaccounts and from the 457 visa web site, how long will it take for our visas to be processed?
Does it still count the latest estimates (5 to 11 months)?

Maybe someone with an agent has been told something?


----------



## ajiashi2010

I was wondering is it any one waiting for the visa at least 1months? If no, I think maybe everyone can get visa within 11months


----------



## Claire51

Hi guys !
I've been a silent reader too for almost 4 months now...
My agent applied on the 28th of November and as so many of you I'm still waiting.
Thank you everyone for providing us very useful informations, and it always raises hope again to see people getting their visa granted !
Hopefully I can say the same for myself soon...
Keep hope alive !


----------



## Hithere

Hi everyone 

Our visas have been granted yesterday! 

It is true what people say it is a completely random pick or there's a different priority beyond our knowledge 

Our nomination sent late October and visas sent 15th of February, both of them approved yesterday 23rd of March 



Good luck everybody keep the faith


----------



## Hithere

Forgot to mention occupation is Diesel mechanic


----------



## Newbie457

Congrats HIThere. The nominations took quite a while there to get approved any idea why?


----------



## Harrypannu

Hithere said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Our visas have been granted yesterday!
> 
> It is true what people say it is a completely random pick or there's a different priority beyond our knowledge
> 
> Our nomination sent late October and visas sent 15th of February, both of them approved yesterday 23rd of March
> 
> Good luck everybody keep the faith


 Congratulations, good to hear grant informations. I have also submitted my subsequent entrant file in end of October. So could you please let me know what was the submission date in october.


----------



## Hithere

Hi Newbie 457 no idea why it took so long but I know other people still waiting for nominations submitted in October too

Hi Harrypannu our nomination was sent in late October but it was our visas altogether not subsequent entries sent in February, sorry I wasn't able to help


----------



## Abhey

AusDreamer said:


> Hi Abhey,
> 
> As per my knowledge, TSS started on 19th March and the last date for 457 visa was 16th March. So, does it means those whose 457 applicatons were lodged between 1st and 16th MArch are on hold. Is your agent fully correct.
> For me , it sounds incorrect as in that case, why they accepted applications then in the first half of March.
> 
> Regarding my case, I am from India and my company lodged my application on 2nd March under Software programmer. Hoping that mine will be taken into consideration and not put on hold.


I dont know about your application mate but mine is on hold and my husband have to countryout for 1 week thn only we can get the viza as told by our agent


----------



## AusDreamer

Abhey said:


> I dont know about your application mate but mine is on hold and my husband have to countryout for 1 week thn only we can get the viza as told by our agent


ok, but what do you really mean by "my husband have to countryout for 1 week". 
And what is your husband application code.


----------



## Abhey

AusDreamer said:


> ok, but what do you really mean by "my husband have to countryout for 1 week".
> And what is your husband application code.


I m in india and my husband is in Australia. He is at bridging viza right now and had applied 457 viza for both of us. Country out means he have toncome india again for atleast one week nd thn after arrivslnback on Australia, he will get the viza within 1 or 2 weeks


----------



## UKCW

Hello everyone, 

We have just logged on to see that our visa has been granted. We applied on 30 October 2017, and were not requested to submit any further information. 

Good luck to those of you still waiting.


----------



## Harrypannu

UKCW said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We have just logged on to see that our visa has been granted. We applied on 30 October 2017, and were not requested to submit any further information.
> 
> Good luck to those of you still waiting.


Congratulations dear really a good news for me coz i have applied on 31st oct so fingers crossed hope to get it soon..


----------



## Sidmud

UKCW said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We have just logged on to see that our visa has been granted. We applied on 30 October 2017, and were not requested to submit any further information.
> 
> Good luck to those of you still waiting.


Congratulations mate, u did not receive any email from immi or u just randomly logged into immi to check.......


----------



## Newbie457

Congrats! Was there nomination?


----------



## mporwal

Hi everyone,

I see a message in my immi portal saying,
_Important information
This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required._

Does this mean anything? Is everyone seeing this on their application?


----------



## anant

mporwal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I see a message in my immi portal saying,
> _Important information
> This application is currently being assessed. The department may contact the applicant if further supporting documentation is required._
> 
> Does this mean anything? Is everyone seeing this on their application?


What was your date of application?


----------



## mporwal

anant said:


> What was your date of application?


Hi Anant,

My company applied for me on 19th September. We got our nomination approved on 1st December, and a RFI for an additional form on the same day. We submitted the requested document on 2nd December and have been waiting since then.


----------



## Newbie457

Does all the visa status change to being assessed/processed before or has anyone experienced it changing to finalised from received!


----------



## roxannereddy

Hi Everyone!

Our visas got granted today! We cannot believe it, in complete shock, excited and Anxious for the road ahead. Here are our timelines.

Nomination and visa application date: 17 November 2017
Initial Assessment / RFI - 22 March 2018 - RFI Submitted same day
Further Assessment - 23 March 2018
Grant - 26 March 2018.

This visa grant was for myself, my husband and our two kids. His Occupation is Fitter. Visa granted for 4 years

Everyone thats waiting, Stay faithful and keep holding on. It will happen soon.

All the best everyone.


----------



## mporwal

Congratulations! All the best for your new life in Australia!



roxannereddy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Our visas got granted today! We cannot believe it, in complete shock, excited and Anxious for the road ahead. Here are our timelines.
> 
> Nomination and visa application date: 17 November 2017
> Initial Assessment / RFI - 22 March 2018 - RFI Submitted same day
> Further Assessment - 23 March 2018
> Grant - 26 March 2018.
> 
> This visa grant was for myself, my husband and our two kids. His Occupation is Fitter. Visa granted for 4 years
> 
> Everyone thats waiting, Stay faithful and keep holding on. It will happen soon.
> 
> All the best everyone.


----------



## nk_nepal

roxannereddy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Our visas got granted today! We cannot believe it, in complete shock, excited and Anxious for the road ahead. Here are our timelines.
> 
> Nomination and visa application date: 17 November 2017
> Initial Assessment / RFI - 22 March 2018 - RFI Submitted same day
> Further Assessment - 23 March 2018
> Grant - 26 March 2018.
> 
> This visa grant was for myself, my husband and our two kids. His Occupation is Fitter. Visa granted for 4 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone thats waiting, Stay faithful and keep holding on. It will happen soon.
> 
> All the best everyone.


Congratulations. So happy for u. Best of luck for upcoming days in Australia.


----------



## Sidmud

roxannereddy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Our visas got granted today! We cannot believe it, in complete shock, excited and Anxious for the road ahead. Here are our timelines.
> 
> Nomination and visa application date: 17 November 2017
> Initial Assessment / RFI - 22 March 2018 - RFI Submitted same day
> Further Assessment - 23 March 2018
> Grant - 26 March 2018.
> 
> This visa grant was for myself, my husband and our two kids. His Occupation is Fitter. Visa granted for 4 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone thats waiting, Stay faithful and keep holding on. It will happen soon.
> 
> All the best everyone.


Congratulations, tats an awesome news, what time did u receive the grant notification.


----------



## roxannereddy

Sidmud said:


> Congratulations, tats an awesome news, what time did u receive the grant notification.


Hi Sidmud, Not sure of the exact time because we live in South Africa. Our Agent advised us at 2am our time. Thats like 11am in Australia i think.....


----------



## Fabian80

Hi guys, I’ve been asked to do medicals and started with the declaration. Once filling out the declaration do I just save it or save and submit the form. TIA


----------



## Sidmud

Fabian80 said:


> Hi guys, I've been asked to do medicals and started with the declaration. Once filling out the declaration do I just save it or save and submit the form. TIA


If u have completed the declaration part then u can save and submit, but if it is incomplete u can save and return back later and complete it and submit it later.


----------



## UKCW

@Sidmund: yes, it seems like the email reporting that the visa has been allowed only gets sent to our agent. I logged on at about 8am Australian time to see that the visa had been finalised before the agent had passed on the email to me.

@newbie457: ours went straight from “received” to “finalised” with no in-between processing status, as far as I can tell. 

I don’t think we had any nomination


----------



## prosci8

Hi all,

Applied in August 2017 and still waiting . An agent at Turnstone migration is assisting with the application.

We did health checks and other stuff in early November 2017. Nomination was approved end of November 2017. No additional RFI.


----------



## sank1982

UKCW said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We have just logged on to see that our visa has been granted. We applied on 30 October 2017, and were not requested to submit any further information.
> 
> Good luck to those of you still waiting.


Congratulations and cheers !!


----------



## sank1982

roxannereddy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Our visas got granted today! We cannot believe it, in complete shock, excited and Anxious for the road ahead. Here are our timelines.
> 
> Nomination and visa application date: 17 November 2017
> Initial Assessment / RFI - 22 March 2018 - RFI Submitted same day
> Further Assessment - 23 March 2018
> Grant - 26 March 2018.
> 
> This visa grant was for myself, my husband and our two kids. His Occupation is Fitter. Visa granted for 4 years
> 
> Everyone thats waiting, Stay faithful and keep holding on. It will happen soon.
> 
> All the best everyone.


Congratulations Roxanne. 
News like these keep hope floating for people like us waiting for visa approval


----------



## mina2018

*confused*

hello
I am an emergency physician got a position in one of governmental hospitals , I lodged my 457 visa on 17th of march with all the documents , i have approved nomination from 19th of Jan , 3 days later i received an email from a case officer requesting to do the medical check, i made it and health assessment status changed to "health clearance provided- no action required" 
after i pressed this provided information button, application status changed from initial assessment to further assessment
anyone has any experience with that especially with medical occupations. some of my colleagues granted the visa in few days?
thanks
hope every one gets his approval soon


----------



## Newbie457

mina2018 said:


> hello
> I am an emergency physician got a position in one of governmental hospitals , I lodged my 457 visa on 17th of march with all the documents , i have approved nomination from 19th of Jan , 3 days later i received an email from a case officer requesting to do the medical check, i made it and health assessment status changed to "health clearance provided- no action required"
> after i pressed this provided information button, application status changed from initial assessment to further assessment
> anyone has any experience with that especially with medical occupations. some of my colleagues granted the visa in few days?
> thanks
> hope every one gets his approval soon


Hello Mina,
I am waiting on my visa for a GP position. As for the visa for hospital based jobs has been approved fast. This is due to the time sensitivity. i am sure you have to start in a given date. My friend got his visa in 3days. He is a cardio thoracic surgeon. 
so i am sure you will update us soon with good news.


----------



## Australian123

Hi All, i am waiting for my visa since Oct 26. RFI requested on 15th march and submitted on same day.


----------



## mina2018

thank you mate
hope all can grant our pending visa


----------



## mina2018

*thank you*



Newbie457 said:


> Hello Mina,
> I am waiting on my visa for a GP position. As for the visa for hospital based jobs has been approved fast. This is due to the time sensitivity. i am sure you have to start in a given date. My friend got his visa in 3days. He is a cardio thoracic surgeon.
> so i am sure you will update us soon with good news.


thank you mate 
I hope all of us can get his pending visas


----------



## Recca

Smgawt123 said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Roxannereddy,
> 
> Did u request for priority, if not then r u sure ur application submitted date is 17th November. It's really tricky on how they pick up the applications as my subsequent application for my family is of 31st October, but till date no update the status is same....hope this RFI doesn't delay u to get ur visa, all the best......& keep us posted....
> 
> Thx sid
> 
> 
> 
> Be prepared mate, I am not saying its going to happen, but I have waited 6 months after the RFI was submitted. 10 Months in total. Still dreaming of the day we get a decision and can get on with our lives
Click to expand...

Hi mate! Any updates on your status? I noticed that you were not around for almost a couple of days.


----------



## mina2018

*processing office*

Guys I have a question
in the email I have received from the CO it was mentioned that the processing office is "Sydney Excellence Center"
anyone knows is that the usual or standard center for 457 visa ?
does anyone notice the location of the processing office in the email?


----------



## Smgawt123

Recca said:


> Hi mate! Any updates on your status? I noticed that you were not around for almost a couple of days.


Do you mean me mate?

Nothing yet, counting towards 11 months now, I dont check,comment or post in these forums as much anymore, as every time I log in someone has received the visa/grant.

Although I am happy for these people, I have been waiting since May 2017 and I get frustrated with how long it is taking.

Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Shivankghai

Any news @ nk_nepal?


----------



## PKNIndia

Hi All,

My 457 petition filed on Oct24th 2017 by my company.Submitted all the docs (Medical, PCC,English proof) on the same day.

Till now, no response and my application status is still in Received state (1 month back updated date in immi account changed from Oct24th to Nov 17th, i dont know the reason for it).

As of now, 457 visa is abolished TSS will be replacing it, My question is;
1. What will happen to the applications that are submitted for 457.
2. There are no reply or responses in this forum saying visa's approved, "who's petition is filled by organization", they all are either independent or through agent.
3. Is there anyone in this forum, who's petition filled on or after Oct24th and waiting or got there visa approved.

Please reply if you have any answer for the question which i mentioned above. I would like to take decision of not waiting for this visa anymore.

I have been following this forum from 6 months now(FYI, when i started to follow, it was just in 37th page and now it is 142nd page).

Please post any information related to above mentioned scenario's will be useful for me to take decision.

My company visa team tells me we need to wait, and i cant waiting for indefinite period, please help guys.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Newbie457

Hey guys whats the email add to prioritize the visa?


----------



## toaustralia

PKNIndia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 457 petition filed on Oct24th 2017 by my company.Submitted all the docs (Medical, PCC,English proof) on the same day.
> 
> Till now, no response and my application status is still in Received state (1 month back updated date in immi account changed from Oct24th to Nov 17th, i dont know the reason for it).
> 
> As of now, 457 visa is abolished TSS will be replacing it, My question is;
> 1. What will happen to the applications that are submitted for 457.
> 2. There are no reply or responses in this forum saying visa's approved, "who's petition is filled by organization", they all are either independent or through agent.
> 3. Is there anyone in this forum, who's petition filled on or after Oct24th and waiting or got there visa approved.
> 
> Please reply if you have any answer for the question which i mentioned above. I would like to take decision of not waiting for this visa anymore.
> 
> I have been following this forum from 6 months now(FYI, when i started to follow, it was just in 37th page and now it is 142nd page).
> 
> Please post any information related to above mentioned scenario's will be useful for me to take decision.
> 
> My company visa team tells me we need to wait, and i cant waiting for indefinite period, please help guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello PKNindia,

I applied on Oct 26th 2017 with everything completed. 
Same as you - except the updated date on the immi account changed to Nov 17 - no response till today. So depressing to wait.

Mine was applied through a migration agent, and he told me that all applied 457 before TSS (which was started on Mar 19th) will be processed under the 457 rules.

I have been gaining some hope last week by seeing lots of late october applicants getting approved recently. But getting frustrated again as no progress on my visa for few weeks after them.

Hope we all get our visa granted ASAP


----------



## duyanhth

PKNIndia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 457 petition filed on Oct24th 2017 by my company.Submitted all the docs (Medical, PCC,English proof) on the same day.
> 
> Till now, no response and my application status is still in Received state (1 month back updated date in immi account changed from Oct24th to Nov 17th, i dont know the reason for it).
> 
> As of now, 457 visa is abolished TSS will be replacing it, My question is;
> 1. What will happen to the applications that are submitted for 457.
> 2. There are no reply or responses in this forum saying visa's approved, "who's petition is filled by organization", they all are either independent or through agent.
> 3. Is there anyone in this forum, who's petition filled on or after Oct24th and waiting or got there visa approved.
> 
> Please reply if you have any answer for the question which i mentioned above. I would like to take decision of not waiting for this visa anymore.
> 
> I have been following this forum from 6 months now(FYI, when i started to follow, it was just in 37th page and now it is 142nd page).
> 
> Please post any information related to above mentioned scenario's will be useful for me to take decision.
> 
> My company visa team tells me we need to wait, and i cant waiting for indefinite period, please help guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I share the feeling with you. I submitted application via agent 10 months ago. And as you can image or experienced, I prepared for documents,... months before. All for this is exceed 1 year waiting. Although I guess it will be coming in next 1-2 months for all of us (in order to clear their backlog), we can put this in to bed, go here for fun and sharing only and not put hope too much. Especially put our life/family into normal work.


----------



## ferparra

Hi Everyone!

I'm sharing the frustration with you. My application was lodged on October 20th of last year. Whilst the Employer nomination has been approved, the application progress has stalled, currently in "Further assessment" status.

Some people who applied in late October are now getting theirs finalised, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Australian123

ferparra said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I'm sharing the frustration with you. My application was lodged on October 20th of last year. Whilst the Employer nomination has been approved, the application progress has stalled, currently in "Further assessment" status.
> 
> Some people who applied in late October are now getting theirs finalised, so fingers crossed!


Hi, 
Could you please tell if you had any RFI?
Thanks


----------



## AusDreamer

PKNIndia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 457 petition filed on Oct24th 2017 by my company.Submitted all the docs (Medical, PCC,English proof) on the same day.
> 
> Till now, no response and my application status is still in Received state (1 month back updated date in immi account changed from Oct24th to Nov 17th, i dont know the reason for it).
> 
> As of now, 457 visa is abolished TSS will be replacing it, My question is;
> 1. What will happen to the applications that are submitted for 457.
> 2. There are no reply or responses in this forum saying visa's approved, "who's petition is filled by organization", they all are either independent or through agent.
> 3. Is there anyone in this forum, who's petition filled on or after Oct24th and waiting or got there visa approved.
> 
> Please reply if you have any answer for the question which i mentioned above. I would like to take decision of not waiting for this visa anymore.
> 
> I have been following this forum from 6 months now(FYI, when i started to follow, it was just in 37th page and now it is 142nd page).
> 
> Please post any information related to above mentioned scenario's will be useful for me to take decision.
> 
> My company visa team tells me we need to wait, and i cant waiting for indefinite period, please help guys.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello, for me also, my company lodged the application through a migration agent. Mine was lodged on 2nd MArch, so I am mentally prepared to wait for few months.

I have seen few cases from my colleagues. One's was lodged on Nov 9 and he got it last week. One got it within a month having lodged it in Feb.While few others whose were lodged in October,Nov they are still waiting.

I work in a IT company and most of the applicants r lodged in the role of Software Tester,Application Programmer etc.

What is your occupation.


----------



## nk_nepal

Shivankghai said:


> Any news @ nk_nepal?


Nothing new mate. Still waiting. Gonna be 10 months now on 29th march.


----------



## PKNIndia

AusDreamer said:


> Hello, for me also, my company lodged the application through a migration agent. Mine was lodged on 2nd MArch, so I am mentally prepared to wait for few months.
> 
> I have seen few cases from my colleagues. One's was lodged on Nov 9 and he got it last week. One got it within a month having lodged it in Feb.While few others whose were lodged in October,Nov they are still waiting.
> 
> I work in a IT company and most of the applicants r lodged in the role of Software Tester,Application Programmer etc.
> 
> What is your occupation.


My application lodge in the role of Application Programmer.
As they have changed the fees for TSS (new 457 visa type), application filed by companies are under hold. 
Does anyone have any information for the application that are filled by companies, Please share.

Just got some more information related to Transitioning Arrangements;

Employers who are already approved standard business sponsors for subclass 457 visa will be able to sponsor skilled overseas workers under the upcoming TSS visa program. It is, however, important to understand that transitional arrangements are expected to be in place for nomination and visa applications to avoid applicants waiting until the last minute to lodge.

Subject to final approval of transitional arrangements, it is expected that:

1.if subclass 457 nomination and visa applications are both lodged prior to TSS implementation, they will be processed under the current framework.
2. if a subclass 457 nomination application is lodged without an associated 457 visa application being lodged before the commencement of TSS, it will, however, effectively become 'redundant' as subclass 457 nominations cannot be linked to TSS visa applications, even where the nomination has already been approved (subject to the specific scenarios below).

Arrangements will be put in place to ensure that such 'redundant applications' can be finalised and/or withdrawn with a refund of the fee provided. To avoid delays or unnecessary additional processing steps we strongly encourage applicants to:

1.lodge complete subclass 457 nomination and visa applications together before the end of February, or
2.postpone lodgement until the commencement of TSS

refer to the below link for more details;
https://www.tssimmigration.com.au/m...-the-transition-from-subclass-457-to-tss-visa

so, this leads to the question;

is our application is processed in two steps?
1. Nomination
2. Visa application

I have checked this with my Employer, They dont have 2 step process or our help desk team dont have any information related to this.

Can someone please help, if you guys have any information.

Thanks.


----------



## AusDreamer

PKNIndia said:


> My application lodge in the role of Application Programmer.
> As they have changed the fees for TSS (new 457 visa type), application filed by companies are under hold.
> Does anyone have any information for the application that are filled by companies, Please share.
> 
> Just got some more information related to Transitioning Arrangements;
> 
> Employers who are already approved standard business sponsors for subclass 457 visa will be able to sponsor skilled overseas workers under the upcoming TSS visa program. It is, however, important to understand that transitional arrangements are expected to be in place for nomination and visa applications to avoid applicants waiting until the last minute to lodge.
> 
> Subject to final approval of transitional arrangements, it is expected that:
> 
> 1.if subclass 457 nomination and visa applications are both lodged prior to TSS implementation, they will be processed under the current framework.
> 2. if a subclass 457 nomination application is lodged without an associated 457 visa application being lodged before the commencement of TSS, it will, however, effectively become 'redundant' as subclass 457 nominations cannot be linked to TSS visa applications, even where the nomination has already been approved (subject to the specific scenarios below).
> 
> Arrangements will be put in place to ensure that such 'redundant applications' can be finalised and/or withdrawn with a refund of the fee provided. To avoid delays or unnecessary additional processing steps we strongly encourage applicants to:
> 
> 1.lodge complete subclass 457 nomination and visa applications together before the end of February, or
> 2.postpone lodgement until the commencement of TSS
> 
> refer to the below link for more details;
> https://www.tssimmigration.com.au/m...-the-transition-from-subclass-457-to-tss-visa
> 
> so, this leads to the question;
> 
> is our application is processed in two steps?
> 1. Nomination
> 2. Visa application
> 
> I have checked this with my Employer, They dont have 2 step process or our help desk team dont have any information related to this.
> 
> Can someone please help, if you guys have any information.
> 
> Thanks.


What I know every visa application has to be NOMINATED first and then lodgement is done. But not sure how is this followed when an employer who is an approved 457 sponsor does it on our behalf.

In my case, I just got a mail from my employer on 2nd MArch that the lodgement has been completed and no mention of other stuffs.

Also, you have mentioned "As they have changed the fees for TSS (new 457 visa type), application filed by companies are under hold. "

which applications are on hold..who have recently lodged. is it confirmed?


----------



## PKNIndia

Thanks for the information.


----------



## PKNIndia

AusDreamer said:


> What I know every visa application has to be NOMINATED first and then lodgement is done. But not sure how is this followed when an employer who is an approved 457 sponsor does it on our behalf.
> 
> In my case, I just got a mail from my employer on 2nd MArch that the lodgement has been completed and no mention of other stuffs.
> 
> Also, you have mentioned "As they have changed the fees for TSS (new 457 visa type), application filed by companies are under hold. "
> 
> which applications are on hold..who have recently lodged. is it confirmed?


It is not confirmed information, but application that are lodged before 19-Mar-2018 (before 457 abolished) and which are not finalized.


----------



## Recca

Smgawt123 said:


> Recca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate! Any updates on your status? I noticed that you were not around for almost a couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean me mate?
> 
> Nothing yet, counting towards 11 months now, I dont check,comment or post in these forums as much anymore, as every time I log in someone has received the visa/grant.
> 
> Although I am happy for these people, I have been waiting since May 2017 and I get frustrated with how long it is taking.
> 
> Hope you get yours soon!
Click to expand...

Yeah mate. It is you. I read your posts and it seems that the outcome is not favorable yet. Fingers crossed, we will get it.


----------



## Australian123

Hi all, 
The estimated processing time in my immi account has changed from 5-11 to 9-11 months and visa type is updated as '457-post june 2017'. I think wait will be extended further now.


----------



## kissubai

*Same for me tooo*

Hello friends , I just logged into immigration account noticed that time lines are changed to 9-11 months and visa type changed to Temporary Work Skilled - Visa (457) (post June 2017)


----------



## mporwal

kissubai said:


> Hello friends , I just logged into immigration account noticed that time lines are changed to 9-11 months and visa type changed to Temporary Work Skilled - Visa (457) (post June 2017)


I'm seeing the same on my application. I'm not sure how are people/companies supposed to plan in this situation!  I hope the actual wait time is a lot shorter for all of us.


----------



## kissubai

I was thinking that they going to clear all backlog 457 applications ...
is any one knows what date they are processing currently??? My application lodged on 9th Oct 2017 and RFI on Jan 30th and submitted those documents on 28th of Feb. Until now I don't hear any news ....hope will get the news finger's crossed


----------



## ferparra

Australian123 said:


> Hi,
> Could you please tell if you had any RFI?
> Thanks


Yes, RFI issued on 10 Jan. Submitted documents on the same day.


----------



## Liiiizah

Hi all!

I have been following this forum for couple of weeks now asI was getting pretty frustrated waiting for 457 to be granted. But as it seems I am not the only one.
We lodged our application on June 20 2017, RFI on September 15 and files submitted October 13. But what's weird is that the RFI was for documents we had already submitted with the initial application. So after 9 months still waiting. 
Today I logged on to immiaccount and they have changed the visa to Temporary Work Skilled - Visa (457) (pre June 2017) and processing times to 9-11 months.


----------



## Mattiascarlosjuan1

Hi guys

Also new in this forum. 

Visa status Further assessment.
Lodge - 23 Oct 2017
RFI - 15 March 2018
submitted fbi identity summary 23March
Waiting waiting waiting for now. 

Cheers


----------



## clown

That is just unbelievable... 9 months to look at diploma, job offer and Medicals? A baby can be born during this period


----------



## Fabian80

Hi guys, just logged in my 457 application and noticed processing times has been changed to 9-11months. 😯😩😡. When I started this process it was 3-5 months. After spending all this money there’s no turning back now. All my mates that chose Canada have already immigrated 😡


----------



## kissubai

Hi Friends.. there will be a another system update on April 1st ... !!!??


----------



## PKNIndia

Same in my application as well, 9-11months.
So assuming i have already completed 5 months, i have to wait at a maximum on 6 months to get status changed.


----------



## Shivankghai

Australian123 said:


> Hi all,
> The estimated processing time in my immi account has changed from 5-11 to 9-11 months and visa type is updated as '457-post june 2017'. I think wait will be extended further now.


Means they are processing applications of july, not june? Post june means july only right?. So people who have applied in june, their applications are not getting processed?


----------



## Australian123

Shivankghai said:


> Australian123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> The estimated processing time in my immi account has changed from 5-11 to 9-11 months and visa type is updated as '457-post june 2017'. I think wait will be extended further now.
> 
> 
> 
> Means they are processing applications of july, not june? Post june means july only right?. So people who have applied in june, their applications are not getting processed?
Click to expand...

As i understand, applications filed from July 1 are categorized as 'post june' and applications before july 1 as 'pre june'..but processing time is the same(9-11 months) for everyone.


----------



## birdnerd

For those seeing the change to 9-11 months, did all of you have an RFI issued? I'm wondering if they are providing a more specific timeline for those with an RFI versus those without. 

(My application was through an agent and I haven't gotten access to immi at the moment, so I'm not sure what it says on mine.  )


----------



## Australian123

birdnerd said:


> For those seeing the change to 9-11 months, did all of you have an RFI issued? I'm wondering if they are providing a more specific timeline for those with an RFI versus those without.
> 
> (My application was through an agent and I haven't gotten access to immi at the moment, so I'm not sure what it says on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hi,
But I have few colleagues in my organization whose duration has also changed to 9 months, with no RFI. Not sure though &#128578;


----------



## PKNIndia

birdnerd said:


> For those seeing the change to 9-11 months, did all of you have an RFI issued? I'm wondering if they are providing a more specific timeline for those with an RFI versus those without.
> 
> (My application was through an agent and I haven't gotten access to immi at the moment, so I'm not sure what it says on mine.  )


If possible, can you let us know, when was your application filed?


----------



## birdnerd

PKNIndia said:


> If possible, can you let us know, when was your application filed?


My company sponsorship application, nomination, and visa application were filed on 15 December.


----------



## birdnerd

Australian123 said:


> Hi,
> But I have few colleagues in my organization whose duration has also changed to 9 months, with no RFI. Not sure though &#128578;


Thanks for the info! I guess that rules out my idea then.


----------



## Titotito2

birdnerd said:


> For those seeing the change to 9-11 months, did all of you have an RFI issued? I'm wondering if they are providing a more specific timeline for those with an RFI versus those without.
> 
> (My application was through an agent and I haven't gotten access to immi at the moment, so I'm not sure what it says on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


HI birdnerd,

My application was lodged on the 20 th of dec and I haven't had an RFI and the timeline has changed for me too.. to 9 to 11 months. So I guess it's the same for all of us! 
Cheers and be patient


----------



## Titotito2

birdnerd said:


> For those seeing the change to 9-11 months, did all of you have an RFI issued? I'm wondering if they are providing a more specific timeline for those with an RFI versus those without.
> 
> (My application was through an agent and I haven't gotten access to immi at the moment, so I'm not sure what it says on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


HI birdnerd,

My application was lodged on the 20 th of dec and I haven't had an RFI and the timeline has changed for me too.. to 9 to 11 months. So I guess it's the same for all of us! 
Cheers and be patient


----------



## clown

My application was lodged end of January and also 9-11 months processing period currently. 

Does anyone know whether they respond to all priority requests or just the successful ones? Haven’t heard about ours still


----------



## mina2018

clown said:


> My application was lodged end of January and also 9-11 months processing period currently.
> 
> Does anyone know whether they respond to all priority requests or just the successful ones? Haven't heard about ours still


when did you send your priority processing request?


----------



## clown

Mina, my agent sent around a week ago.


----------



## mina2018

clown said:


> Mina, my agent sent around a week ago.


one of my friends granted his visa after few days from the acceptance of priority processing request without replying him back


----------



## clown

Mina, by “accepted” you mean they still somehow responded after receiving the email?


----------



## swetajsr

clown said:


> Mina, by "accepted" you mean they still somehow responded after receiving the email?


Hello Clown,

Yes, my agent sent the priority request in February and got rejected. 
My application is lodged on 2nd Nov no RFI till now and status is received. As I am not able to import my application to my immi account so can not say if processing time changed for me or not...

Fingers crossed and keeping patience.


----------



## clown

sweta, ask your agent for your TRN. That’s how I imported our visa application yesterday. Unfortunately, 9-11 months is also what we have. I guess it was automatic change across the board


----------



## mina2018

clown said:


> Mina, by "accepted" you mean they still somehow responded after receiving the email?


they didn`t reply him but sent the visa few days later


----------



## mina2018

Guys
Usually after how many days they send the visa if the priority processing request accepted ?


----------



## clown

Mina I saw a guy on this thread that got it after 4 days. They say on the website it takes 2 days for processing.


----------



## nk_nepal

Just checked immi account.
Type

Temporary Work Skilled - Visa (457) (pre June 2017)

Estimated Processing Time

9 months to 11 months

Last updated

10 Oct 2017

Date submitted

29 Jun 2017


----------



## nk_nepal

Thay changed rules on 1st July 2017 that's why I think they categorised application pre and post June accordingly. Before July 2017 police report and some other documents were not mendetory.


----------



## swetajsr

clown said:


> sweta, ask your agent for your TRN. That's how I imported our visa application yesterday. Unfortunately, 9-11 months is also what we have. I guess it was automatic change across the board


Hi Clown,

I have the TRN number and other details but when I tried to import using these details the system throws an error saying this type of application is not available for import, the one reason I can see behind it is my nomination is not approved yet. So that could be one reason. Don't know...

Really Frustrating


----------



## clown

sweta, I don’t think our nomination is approved either. Make sure you input the TRN of the visa application rather then nomination TRN. They are different.


----------



## clown

swetajsr, but anyway there is nothing to see)) it just says “received”. 9-11 months suggested processing timeframe. Great )I think our employer will just revoke the offer and that’s the end of the Australia saga


----------



## Saikuma

Hi Guys,
I have one question , my 457 visa lodged on 31st October. Now can I apply for short term visa to stay upto 3 months in Australia without cancelling 457 visa. Is anyone applied? Please help me with this query.


----------



## birdnerd

Saikuma said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have one question , my 457 visa lodged on 31st October. Now can I apply for short term visa to stay upto 3 months in Australia without cancelling 457 visa. Is anyone applied? Please help me with this query.


My agent advised against traveling to Australia while my 457 is being reviewed.

From the US I can apply for an electronic tourist visa, but my agent said that either (1) if I got the tourist visa I could be questioned at the border and possibly not let in or (2) the system would reject my tourist visa application because I have the 457 application pending, and then when immigration reviews my 457 they would see that I had been previously denied a visa.

I've seen others on this forum and Facebook that have entered on a tourist visa, but I'm not willing to risk it. Good luck!


----------



## birdnerd

I was browsing other threads and someone waiting on a 462 application also saw their estimated processing time in immi change yesterday, from 33-71 days (same as the Home Affairs website) to 53 days-4 months. 

So it looks like they've recalibrated their estimates for other visas as well.


----------



## clown

If you are granted 457 when you are onshore (and the 457 was applied for offshore), you are automatically in breach of the conditions basically...


----------



## Shivankghai

nk_nepal said:


> Thay changed rules on 1st July 2017 that's why I think they categorised application pre and post June accordingly. Before July 2017 police report and some other documents were not mendetory.


@nk_nepal i applied on 30th june, and they asked me to give police verification. And what all documents are you talking about?


----------



## vinoth0405

Hi Richard,
Could you please help me understand the processing time of 457 visa.
My application has been filed on 30Oct 2017,Do you have any idea when I be granted the visa.


----------



## nk_nepal

Shivankghai said:


> nk_nepal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thay changed rules on 1st July 2017 that's why I think they categorised application pre and post June accordingly. Before July 2017 police report and some other documents were not mendetory.
> 
> 
> 
> @nk_nepal i applied on 30th june, and they asked me to give police verification. And what all documents are you talking about?
Click to expand...

Really? I applied on 29th June and they only request medical insurance. Probably it depends on case officer


----------



## PKNIndia

Anyone who is following this forum, please post if you got your visa finalized or and if RFI being sent.
As no one in this forum posting about visa finalized here, i think, they will take up these backlog applications after couple of months from now and hence they changed the estimated timelines from 5-11 months 9-11 months.


----------



## clown

PKIndia, not following you


----------



## kissubai

I am just eagerly waiting for the scheduled system update which in couple of days.....hope we will see some positive changes in the immi account as they were divided us into pre or post june in the last update.


----------



## Australian123

PKNIndia said:


> Anyone who is following this forum, please post if you got your visa finalized or and if RFI being sent.
> As no one in this forum posting about visa finalized here, i think, they will take up these backlog applications after couple of months from now and hence they changed the estimated timelines from 5-11 months 9-11 months.


This estimate(9-11 currently) changes every month based on applications processed on previous month. Hope good number of applications are finalized in the next couple of weeks.

Cheers &#128578;


----------



## PKNIndia

Australian123 said:


> This estimate(9-11 currently) changes every month based on applications processed on previous month. Hope good number of applications are finalized in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Cheers &#128578;


With the same hopes here too.

Thanks.


----------



## clown

god knows what this statistics mean )) does it mean that during February they concentrated on the old applications (from May/June 2017)? And if they now take January applications - it will be 2-3 months for the next update. Doesn’t make sense to me


----------



## AusDreamer

All,

Have a query. Is the process like they will finalize the application first and will work on granting the visa later on which will take few months.
And while finalizing, if they decide to refuse/grant a visa, will they notify it?


----------



## Australian123

clown said:


> god knows what this statistics mean )) does it mean that during February they concentrated on the old applications (from May/June 2017)? And if they now take January applications - it will be 2-3 months for the next update. Doesn't make sense to me


No. 9 months is an average. That doesnt mean that only may/june applications were processed on february. And as i have observed since the last 5 months, estimated time has changed dynamically ranging between 88 days to 7 months. This time might be provided by server and does not guarantee precision of all applications. Also, i see visa grant has been provided for applications lodged om february. Assuming they could be of priority processing category, there are various criterias(which is uncertain) based on which timeframe is provided.


----------



## Michele.

Hy everyone,
Does anyone know the steps of processing once you sent the visa application?
Thank you


----------



## kissubai

They are currently processing oct 9 applications and March 2017 subseuent applications


----------



## clown

And been doing 9th October for the last couple of weeks ))


----------



## Harrypannu

They are processing 9 oct from 25 feb. Doesn't make sense why are they just stuck and it has already taken them two months to process files submitted in October and still processing october. Submitted a subsequent application on 31st oct still no response. No RFIs no grant.


----------



## AusDreamer

Harrypannu said:


> They are processing 9 oct from 25 feb. Doesn't make sense why are they just stuck and it has already taken them two months to process files submitted in October and still processing october. Submitted a subsequent application on 31st oct still no response. No RFIs no grant.


Any specific reasons they are processing till only 25th Feb. are you sure about it.
457 got closed on March 18 and ideally they should be processing till the last date.
Mine got lodged on March 2nd, hence worried


----------



## Harrypannu

AusDreamer said:


> Any specific reasons they are processing till only 25th Feb. are you sure about it.
> 457 got closed on March 18 and ideally they should be processing till the last date.
> Mine got lodged on March 2nd, hence worried


I think you misinterpreted, i means to say they are stuck with there update of 9 oct from 25th feb. The update that shows on when we send email to [email protected].


----------



## vani

Did anyone receive a reply for priority processing in last two weeks? I think they might have stopped that


----------



## ANjel

Good day! My paper is being processed by Fragomen, my friend who lodged her papers the same date as mine got her visa after a week, however, I was asked to submit health undertaking for my daughter and I have submitted that 2 weeks ago. My agent from Fragomen told me that my visa might be delayed because of that. My starting date in Au would be on the last week of April and I am already resigned from work, hence my work visa will be cancelled already. Do you think it's a good idea to email immigration about my current situation? Does anybody here had the same experience whilst waiting for their visa? Thank you so much!


----------



## gurten

Saikuma said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have one question , my 457 visa lodged on 31st October. Now can I apply for short term visa to stay upto 3 months in Australia without cancelling 457 visa. Is anyone applied? Please help me with this query.


Hi Saikuma

We applied for a travel visa after applying for a 457 visa. Absolutely no problem with that. If you like to stay in the country after the 3 months are up and you have not received the 457 yet, you can apply for a bridging visa A or B (you have to do that a few weeks before the travel visa expires).
That's how we did it and all works fine.


----------



## KyBe

I lodge my 457 May 18, 2017, I am here in Syd on a BVA, they approved the nomination last June 2017, haven't got any news yet.

Anyone have the same month of lodgement and no approval yet??


----------



## sumosari

gurten said:


> Saikuma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I have one question , my 457 visa lodged on 31st October. Now can I apply for short term visa to stay upto 3 months in Australia without cancelling 457 visa. Is anyone applied? Please help me with this query.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saikuma
> 
> We applied for a travel visa after applying for a 457 visa. Absolutely no problem with that. If you like to stay in the country after the 3 months are up and you have not received the 457 yet, you can apply for a bridging visa A or B (you have to do that a few weeks before the travel visa expires).
> That's how we did it and all works fine.
Click to expand...

Hi Gurten,

Hi,

Thanks a lot for helping people with your experience....

I had few questions, can you please help me.
Did your 457 approved when you are in Australia?
While approving 457 did we need to reenter Australia?

Actually I am in Melbourne with valid 457 visa. I applied for my wife and kid and waiting for their visa to get approved. It's been 3 months and looking at the timeline it might take another 2-3 months.

If you could provide more details on your case with some timeline it will be very helpful for lot many folks here.. Thank you once again.....


----------



## srikanth85in

*457 to TSS conversion*

Hi,
My 457 visa application was lodged on the 20th of Dec 2017. The medical test was completed in JAN 2018, but a review was requested which passed successfully in Feb. 
On March 1st we got an update from our agent that our 457 applications were considered for upgrading to TSS MLTSSL category. There was an attached pdf document that mentioned this conversion process. The document mentioned that, by default, our 457 application is eligible for the STSOL category . However the document also stated that we were also eligible for the MTLSSL visa and that there was an additional fee(800$) required to convert the existing 457 application to the TSS MTLSSL category.

Has anyone encountered such scenario before.
Please let me know.

Thanks..


----------



## thuhangdppr

KyBe said:


> I lodge my 457 May 18, 2017, I am here in Syd on a BVA, they approved the nomination last June 2017, haven't got any news yet.
> 
> Anyone have the same month of lodgement and no approval yet??


Hi, I lodged on 15 June, 2017 and nomination was approved and still wait with bridging visa A. Hopefully we will get the result soon.


----------



## Smgawt123

KyBe said:


> I lodge my 457 May 18, 2017, I am here in Syd on a BVA, they approved the nomination last June 2017, haven't got any news yet.
> 
> Anyone have the same month of lodgement and no approval yet??


Yep, same, still wating


----------



## KyBe

thuhangdppr said:


> Hi, I lodged on 15 June, 2017 and nomination was approved and still wait with bridging visa A. Hopefully we will get the result soon.


I am in Sydney with BVA, it alright I am working however I wanted to get my partner under my visa. We just gotta have more patience.


----------



## Titotito2

hi everyone, 
I can see on my immi account that the last updated date has changed to 23/03/2018, however, I haven't received any update, any RFI or any other information.. Does anyone have any idea of what that could be linked to?
thanks a lot


----------



## gurten

sumosari said:


> gurten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saikuma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I have one question , my 457 visa lodged on 31st October. Now can I apply for short term visa to stay upto 3 months in Australia without cancelling 457 visa. Is anyone applied? Please help me with this query.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Saikuma
> 
> We applied for a travel visa after applying for a 457 visa. Absolutely no problem with that. If you like to stay in the country after the 3 months are up and you have not received the 457 yet, you can apply for a bridging visa A or B (you have to do that a few weeks before the travel visa expires).
> That's how we did it and all works fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Gurten,
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for helping people with your experience....
> 
> I had few questions, can you please help me.
> Did your 457 approved when you are in Australia?
> While approving 457 did we need to reenter Australia?
> 
> Actually I am in Melbourne with valid 457 visa. I applied for my wife and kid and waiting for their visa to get approved. It's been 3 months and looking at the timeline it might take another 2-3 months.
> 
> If you could provide more details on your case with some timeline it will be very helpful for lot many folks here.. Thank you once again.....
Click to expand...

Hi sumosari

I'm more than happy to help as the whole process can be very frustrating.
We are all (2 adults 1 child) here in Australia and still waiting for the 457 Visa being approved. However, my wife is going to work next week as we applied for a Bridging Visa with work rights on her behalf. I'm also on a Bridging Visa A, but without working rights. This setup allows us to stay legally in Australia after our travel visas expired a few weeks ago.
So in your case, you can apply for a 457 for your family and parallel to that, also a tourist Visa. With the latter Visa, your family is allowed to travel to Australia.
As the travel visa expires after a uninterrupted 3 month stay, just make sure you applied for a Bridging Visa beforehand. You can do it easily online in your immi account.

Hope that helps.


----------



## colorsofmysea

Titotito2 said:


> hi everyone,
> I can see on my immi account that the last updated date has changed to 23/03/2018, however, I haven't received any update, any RFI or any other information.. Does anyone have any idea of what that could be linked to?
> thanks a lot


If your agent updated some docs for you, the date will change too, you may check the Attach documents menu, is there sth. new?


----------



## Titotito2

colorsofmysea said:


> If your agent updated some docs for you, the date will change too, you may check the Attach documents menu, is there sth. new?


Hi Colorsofmysea, 
I have checked that and no documents have been uploaded, or messages sent. Actually nothing has changed at all from the immi account perspective 
Hopefully, something will come up soon!


----------



## vani

clown said:


> Mina I saw a guy on this thread that got it after 4 days. They say on the website it takes 2 days for processing.


hi clown
did you receive any reply for priority processing?I have applied on 19th March..till now no reply


----------



## expatnetsys

Hi All,

Is there charge for Priority processing ?

Thanks


----------



## clown

vani, same here, no updates in any way


----------



## swetajsr

Hello Friends,

Since this wait time is endless now. I also wanted to travel on may be the business visa for 3 months and then stay there on bridging visa for another 3 months till I get my 457. For me, its ok as my employer will support me what about my spouse can he also do the same and accompany me there? I am a primary applicant and my husband will be there as a dependent with full work rights.

Please help...


----------



## mina2018

clown said:


> vani, same here, no updates in any way


Hi Clown
they sent me an email on 28th of march mentioning that they accept for priority processing so till now about 3 or 4 businesses days without any updates, I started to be very nervous as i saw people getting their visa on the same day or after one day from the acceptance of the priority processing


----------



## clown

Sounds good. But what is a “business” visa? there are few risks involved. Whatever visa you get is likely to have “no further stay” condition attached which means you can’t apply for any other substantive visa once in Australia (which means you won’t get any bridging visas). Another thing is that if you applied for the 457 offshore, that’s where you have to be when/if you eventually get the grant. That’s what my agent told us


----------



## clown

Mina, at least they sent you something )) then grant is coming


----------



## vani

mina2018 said:


> Hi Clown
> they sent me an email on 28th of march mentioning that they accept for priority processing so till now about 3 or businesses day without any updates, I started to be very nervous as i saw people getting their visa on the same day or after one day after the acceptance of the priority processing


dont worry..you will get it soon as 30th March -2nd April was easter holidays in Australia. when did u apply for priority processing?I mean exact date?


----------



## mina2018

vani said:


> dont worry..you will get it soon as 30th March -2nd April was easter holidays in Australia. when did u apply for priority processing?I mean exact date?


I applied for priority processing on 27th of march


----------



## aussiesteve

mina2018 said:


> Hi Clown
> they sent me an email on 28th of march mentioning that they accept for priority processing so till now about 3 or businesses day without any updates, I started to be very nervous as i saw people getting their visa on the same day or after one day after the acceptance of the priority processing


Keep in mind that March 29 was a Public Holiday, as was April 2nd so including today there has only been 2 business days ( no work on Saturday and Sunday )


----------



## Australian123

Hi all,

My visa has been granted today. Application details are as follows:

Application lodged: 26th October
RFI : 15th March
Information submitted on same day
Visa Granted: 3rd April

Thanks


----------



## AusDreamer

Australian123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My visa has been granted today. Application details are as follows:
> 
> Application lodged: 26th October
> RFI : 15th March
> Information submitted on same day
> Visa Granted: 3rd April
> 
> Thanks


Congrats buddy and all the best.

What was your application code.


----------



## birdnerd

Australian123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My visa has been granted today. Application details are as follows:
> 
> Application lodged: 26th October
> RFI : 15th March
> Information submitted on same day
> Visa Granted: 3rd April
> 
> Thanks


Congrats! Good to see approvals coming through, especially after the change on immi to 9-11 months estimate.


----------



## k1985

Congrats , All the best for your future. Please let me know your occupation.


Australian123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My visa has been granted today. Application details are as follows:
> 
> Application lodged: 26th October
> RFI : 15th March
> Information submitted on same day
> Visa Granted: 3rd April
> 
> Thanks


----------



## k1985

Applications lodged before 18 March 2018 Action to be undertaken ( I got from default 457 visa reply)

1.Standard or Overseas business sponsorships -->Continued to be processed

2.Nominations for existing 457 holders (i.e. change of employer)-->Continued to be processed

3.Nominations with a linked 457 visa application -->Continued to be processed

4.Nominations without a linked 457 visa application-->*The undecided nomination will be administratively finalised and the nomination fee refunded (no written request for refund required)

5.Nominations approved prior to 18 March 2018 cannot be used to lodge a TSS visa application-->*Sponsors may request their nomination be withdrawn and request for a refund. Complete Form 1446 and your refund request to [email protected]

6.Visa applications including subsequent entrant applications-->Continued to be processed


----------



## Elenina

k1985 said:


> Applications lodged before 18 March 2018 Action to be undertaken ( I got from default 457 visa reply)
> 
> 1.Standard or Overseas business sponsorships -->Continued to be processed
> 
> 2.Nominations for existing 457 holders (i.e. change of employer)-->Continued to be processed
> 
> 3.Nominations with a linked 457 visa application -->Continued to be processed
> 
> 4.Nominations without a linked 457 visa application-->*The undecided nomination will be administratively finalised and the nomination fee refunded (no written request for refund required)
> 
> 5.Nominations approved prior to 18 March 2018 cannot be used to lodge a TSS visa application-->*Sponsors may request their nomination be withdrawn and request for a refund. Complete Form 1446 and your refund request to [email protected]
> 
> 6.Visa applications including subsequent entrant applications-->Continued to be processed


I am sorry but I don't understand very well.

My sponsor sent the application for my nomination at the end of December, I applied for the visa at the end of January. My nomination hasn't been accepted yet. 
in which of the 6 categories am I? 3 right?

thank you for your help


----------



## k1985

Elenina said:


> I am sorry but I don't understand very well.
> 
> My sponsor sent the application for my nomination at the end of December, I applied for the visa at the end of January. My nomination hasn't been accepted yet.
> in which of the 6 categories am I? 3 right?
> 
> thank you for your help


Yes Elenina , you are in 3 Option and your visa processed with out any issue.


----------



## mina2018

Guys
Usually they send the grant email or RFI email by the end of the day or at anytime?


----------



## clown

once the officer had morning coffee and discussed footy results ))


----------



## Australian123

k1985 said:


> Congrats , All the best for your future. Please let me know your occupation.
> 
> 
> Australian123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> My visa has been granted today. Application details are as follows:
> 
> Application lodged: 26th October
> RFI : 15th March
> Information submitted on same day
> Visa Granted: 3rd April
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi,
I am a software engineer.
Thanks


----------



## AusDreamer

k1985 said:


> Applications lodged before 18 March 2018 Action to be undertaken ( I got from default 457 visa reply)
> 
> 1.Standard or Overseas business sponsorships -->Continued to be processed
> 
> 2.Nominations for existing 457 holders (i.e. change of employer)-->Continued to be processed
> 
> 3.Nominations with a linked 457 visa application -->Continued to be processed
> 
> 4.Nominations without a linked 457 visa application-->*The undecided nomination will be administratively finalised and the nomination fee refunded (no written request for refund required)
> 
> 5.Nominations approved prior to 18 March 2018 cannot be used to lodge a TSS visa application-->*Sponsors may request their nomination be withdrawn and request for a refund. Complete Form 1446 and your refund request to [email protected]
> 
> 6.Visa applications including subsequent entrant applications-->Continued to be processed


In my case, my employer did it through Fragomen and I just got a mail on 2nd March that my application has been lodged. So, it means nomination has been done , right.

So, I will be falling in point 3, right.


----------



## PKNIndia

Australian123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My visa has been granted today. Application details are as follows:
> 
> Application lodged: 26th October
> RFI : 15th March
> Information submitted on same day
> Visa Granted: 3rd April
> 
> Thanks


Congrats Buddy and all the best for your future.
May i know, your visa is company sponsored or through agent or individual.

My application filled on Oct-24-2017, still no response and mine is sponsored by my current company from India.


----------



## Dennis111

Australian123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My visa has been granted today. Application details are as follows:
> 
> Application lodged: 26th October
> RFI : 15th March
> Information submitted on same day
> Visa Granted: 3rd April
> 
> Thanks


1) can you please tell me what RFI they requested?

2) and what was your occupation?

3) did you also bought health insurance when you lodged the visa ? as far as i know, we don't need to buy health insurance and our visa will sill be approved, however, we do need to buy it once we arrive in Australia.

4) is your company a multinational company and already a standard business sponsor?

5) did you submitted priority processing request and was it approved?


----------



## vinoth0405

How can we apply for priority processing?
Will it be a free of cost ...


----------



## Saikuma

Hey Guys,
My visa got granted today.
Visa filed date : Oct 31 2017
Visa Granted : April 04
No RFI


----------



## Recca

Saikuma said:


> Hey Guys,
> My visa got granted today.
> Visa filed date : Oct 31 2017
> Visa Granted : April 04
> No RFI


 Congrats mate! It seems processing date is now moving a little faster than the previous months.

Btw, would you mind to let us know your occupation? Is it under STSOL or MLTSS? How many years?

Cheers!!


----------



## Recca

Yep, same, still wating[/QUOTE]

Hey mate! Any updates? It is now wait-be-patient moment for us.


----------



## Australian123

Dennis111 said:


> Australian123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> My visa has been granted today. Application details are as follows:
> 
> Application lodged: 26th October
> RFI : 15th March
> Information submitted on same day
> Visa Granted: 3rd April
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 1) can you please tell me what RFI they requested?
> 
> 2) and what was your occupation?
> 
> 3) did you also bought health insurance when you lodged the visa ? as far as i know, we don't need to buy health insurance and our visa will sill be approved, however, we do need to buy it once we arrive in Australia.
> 
> 4) is your company a multinational company and already a standard business sponsor?
> 
> 5) did you submitted priority processing request and was it approved?
Click to expand...

Hi Dennis,
1)RFI was requesting for PCC, that I had already attached, but not with proper format. I then corrected and updated it.

2)My occupation is Software Developer.

3)Yes, I did have health insurance covered on my behalf by my company. I had provided details while lodging application.

4)Mine is a multi national company.

5)No. Mine was not priority based application.

Cheers


----------



## Australian123

PKNIndia said:


> Australian123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> My visa has been granted today. Application details are as follows:
> 
> Application lodged: 26th October
> RFI : 15th March
> Information submitted on same day
> Visa Granted: 3rd April
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Buddy and all the best for your future.
> May i know, your visa is company sponsored or through agent or individual.
> 
> My application filled on Oct-24-2017, still no response and mine is sponsored by my current company from India.
Click to expand...

Hi ,

Mine is company sponsored and I currently work in UK.

Thanks


----------



## PKNIndia

Australian123 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Mine is company sponsored and I currently work in UK.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you for the information.

one more question,

1. In my immi account, processing timelines is updated from 5 - 11 months to 9 - 11 months from 27th March. Was it updated to 9-11 months for you aswell?


----------



## PKNIndia

Saikuma said:


> Hey Guys,
> My visa got granted today.
> Visa filed date : Oct 31 2017
> Visa Granted : April 04
> No RFI


Congrats, all the best.


----------



## clown

Pkindia, it was updated to that for everyone.


----------



## vani

mina2018 said:


> Guys
> Usually they send the grant email or RFI email by the end of the day or at anytime?


Hi mina
Did u get your visa under priority?


----------



## clown

Hi vani, our request for priority was denied. So at least they should reply ))


----------



## PKNIndia

clown said:


> Pkindia, it was updated to that for everyone.


Thanks.
So, that means, there is nothing like we need to wait till we complete 9 months timeline. We may get it even before, is the right?


----------



## clown

Pkindia, two recent grants i saw on that board took 4.5-5 months


----------



## vani

clown said:


> Hi vani, our request for priority was denied. So at least they should reply ))


No reply...I think lot of changes after TSS roll out


----------



## mina2018

I got the visa today Guys 
RFI on 20th of march
Prioritized on 28th of march
Grant visa: 5th of April 

Don’t worry guys, I think they are now working hardly to finish all the backlog of 457 visas 
Thank you


----------



## vani

mina2018 said:


> I got the visa today Guys
> RFI on 20th of march
> Prioritized on 28th of march
> Grant visa: 5th of April
> 
> Don't worry guys, I think they are now working hardly to finish all the backlog of 457 visas
> Thank you


Congrats mina


----------



## Fabian80

Hi guys, I received request for medicals last week and had them done and physician has loaded them. I don’t however see a info provided button on the account and no case officer details. Any suggestions on how to update case officer? TIA


----------



## clown

Fabian, I think they will see it anyway. Just make sure it is in the submitted/received status


----------



## eee.02

hi guys, does anyone know how to check if the nomination has been approved please? 
or need to contact the migration agent

thanks


----------



## vamsik87

*November Applications*

Has anyone lodged applications in Nov 2017 and got the VISA?


----------



## Sidmud

Saikuma said:


> Hey Guys,
> My visa got granted today.
> Visa filed date : Oct 31 2017
> Visa Granted : April 04
> No RFI


Congratulations saikumar, my family's subsequent entrant application date is 31st oct too, still waiting fingers crossed.


----------



## Sidmud

vamsik87 said:


> Has anyone lodged applications in Nov 2017 and got the VISA?


Yes we had 1 person who had applied on 17th nov and got the visa, couple of weeks ago


----------



## Sidmud

mina2018 said:


> I got the visa today Guys
> RFI on 20th of march
> Prioritized on 28th of march
> Grant visa: 5th of April
> 
> Don't worry guys, I think they are now working hardly to finish all the backlog of 457 visas
> Thank you


Congratulations Mina, what was your initial application date.


----------



## vamsik87

Sidmud said:


> Yes we had 1 person who had applied on 17th nov and got the visa, couple of weeks ago


Thanks, I've my application lodged on 21st Nov and I'm still waiting. I guess I just have to be more patient.


----------



## Michele.

I have lodged on 2nd November and I am still waiting too. I start to be sick of this situation!!


----------



## clown

Michelle, welcome to the club ))


----------



## Dennis111

Saikuma said:


> Hey Guys,
> My visa got granted today.
> Visa filed date : Oct 31 2017
> Visa Granted : April 04
> No RFI


1) can you please tell me how do i know if our sponsorship and nomination is approved?

2) and what was your occupation?

3) did you also bought health insurance when you lodged the visa ? as far as i know, we don't need to buy health insurance and our visa will sill be approved, however, we do need to buy it once we arrive in Australia.

4) is your company a multinational company and already a standard business sponsor?

5) did you submitted priority processing request and was it approved?


----------



## Dennis111

@ ALL:

does anyone know how to check if the nomination + sponsorship has been approved please?

is it true that case officer approves sponsorship and nomination first and immediately approves/disapproves a visa within 1-3 days?

from some posts ,I've been watching the replies that first people got their nomination approved and then immediately receive a visa within 1-3 days.


best of luck to everyone !


----------



## Dennis111

@ everyone :

how do i buy a health insurance if i do not know when will my visa get approved?

is there a way that i can buy the health insurance without providing any timeline so i don't have to pay the full amount? i can pay just a few dollars but not the complete amount.


how do we do it? 

please guide me


----------



## duyanhth

Dennis111 said:


> @ everyone :
> 
> how do i buy a health insurance if i do not know when will my visa get approved?
> 
> is there a way that i can buy the health insurance without providing any timeline so i don't have to pay the full amount? i can pay just a few dollars but not the complete amount.
> 
> how do we do it?
> 
> please guide me


You can buy Bupa package and it allow you an option to active the plan when you are in Australia only.


----------



## clown

with BUPA you can extend your starting date by writing to them. So just pay monthly fee starting let’s say 1st May and then if there is still no visa you can change it to 1st June. Just select special option for temporary visitors on their website


----------



## gurten

Dennis111 said:


> @ ALL:
> 
> does anyone know how to check if the nomination + sponsorship has been approved please?
> 
> is it true that case officer approves sponsorship and nomination first and immediately approves/disapproves a visa within 1-3 days?
> 
> from some posts ,I've been watching the replies that first people got their nomination approved and then immediately receive a visa within 1-3 days.
> 
> best of luck to everyone !


Hi Dennis111

We lodged sponsorship and nomination on 9th of September. Both got approved the same day, but unfortunately we're still waiting.
I followed the forum for several months and one thing I can say for sure: There is absolutely no logical pattern for this process...
Race, citizenship, occupation, age, nothing matters. I've seen people who had to provide RFI's and got a visa a week later. On the other hand there are others, no RFI request, but still waiting since last may!


----------



## Elenina

hi there,

does someone know how old the police certificates can be? 6 months? 12 months?
and does it count the date of the submission of the application or the date when the application is processed?

thank you


----------



## Maggie-May24

Dennis111 said:


> @ ALL:
> 
> does anyone know how to check if the nomination + sponsorship has been approved please?
> 
> is it true that case officer approves sponsorship and nomination first and immediately approves/disapproves a visa within 1-3 days?
> 
> from some posts ,I've been watching the replies that first people got their nomination approved and then immediately receive a visa within 1-3 days.
> 
> best of luck to everyone !


Since the employer is the applicant for the sponsorship and nomination, you can only find out the status of those applications through your employer (or their agent if the agent is willing to discuss this with you).

While some COs may immediately or quickly process the applicant's visa right after the nomination is approved, it's not guaranteed so there could still be a wait. It seems more often than not though, that once the nomination is approved they immediately move to reviewing the applicants paperwork.


----------



## birdnerd

Maggie-May24 said:


> Since the employer is the applicant for the sponsorship and nomination, you can only find out the status of those applications through your employer (or their agent if the agent is willing to discuss this with you).
> 
> While some COs may immediately or quickly process the applicant's visa right after the nomination is approved, it's not guaranteed so there could still be a wait. It seems more often than not though, that once the nomination is approved they immediately move to reviewing the applicants paperwork.


My migration agent told me something similar... that typically when they see a sponsorship application with a link nomination, they approve both at the same time. And same for linked visa applications too.

Then again as others have said, there is no logic to all of this and some have had different experiences.


----------



## clown

are there really people waiting from May without any RFIs? Surely they can address DIBP for the update as it is outside standard processing timeframe


----------



## mina2018

Elenina said:


> hi there,
> 
> does someone know how old the police certificates can be? 6 months? 12 months?
> and does it count the date of the submission of the application or the date when the application is processed?
> 
> thank you


The police certificates according to immi website are valid for 12 months from the date of issuance


----------



## vamsik87

gurten said:


> Hi Dennis111
> 
> We lodged sponsorship and nomination on 9th of September. Both got approved the same day, but unfortunately we're still waiting.
> I followed the forum for several months and one thing I can say for sure: There is absolutely no logical pattern for this process...
> Race, citizenship, occupation, age, nothing matters. I've seen people who had to provide RFI's and got a visa a week later. On the other hand there are others, no RFI request, but still waiting since last may!


I don't think any May applications without RFIs are still pending. If it is really the case then you should ask them to check with Immigration dept.


----------



## Newbie457

@everyone,
How long does it take once priority approval is given?


----------



## vani

Newbie457 said:


> @everyone,
> How long does it take once priority approval is given?


we have seen people getting visa in 2-3 days


----------



## Agando

Hi all,
I applied my visa on 15 September 2017 
RFI 1 December 2017 and lodge 7/12, 
Still waiting.


----------



## Elenina

mina2018 said:


> The police certificates according to immi website are valid for 12 months from the date of issuance


thanks Mina for your answer.

but does it count the date of submission or the date of processing?
I had applied in Jan but my police certificates expire in May.
Should I request and upload new ones?


----------



## daveyg

Newbie457 said:


> @everyone,
> How long does it take once priority approval is given?


How did you request priority processing? can anyone advise the process for this?

Thanks


----------



## pkp

Hi,

Has anyone here requested priority processing for subsequent entrants?

Thanks.


----------



## Sidmud

pkp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone here requested priority processing for subsequent entrants?
> 
> Thanks.


I had requested in jan & it got declined.....


----------



## mina2018

Elenina said:


> mina2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The police certificates according to immi website are valid for 12 months from the date of issuance
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Mina for your answer.
> 
> but does it count the date of submission or the date of processing?
> I had applied in Jan but my police certificates expire in May.
> Should I request and upload new ones?
Click to expand...

If I were you, i will make a new one , just to skip any issues which may delay the descion


----------



## gurten

Agando said:


> Hi all,
> I applied my visa on 15 September 2017
> RFI 1 December 2017 and lodge 7/12,
> Still waiting.


Hi Agando
Similar to us.
We applied on 9th September 17, RFI 24th November 17 and answered on 4th December 17.
Still waiting...


----------



## Agando

gurten said:


> Agando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I applied my visa on 15 September 2017
> RFI 1 December 2017 and lodge 7/12,
> Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Agando
> Similar to us.
> We applied on 9th September 17, RFI 24th November 17 and answered on 4th December 17.
> Still waiting...
Click to expand...

Hi gurten,
hope we just need to wait a bit more,
can I ask for what position did you applied?? Keep in touch if you'll get news!!


----------



## gurten

Agando said:


> gurten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agando said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I applied my visa on 15 September 2017
> RFI 1 December 2017 and lodge 7/12,
> Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Agando
> Similar to us.
> We applied on 9th September 17, RFI 24th November 17 and answered on 4th December 17.
> Still waiting...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi gurten,
> hope we just need to wait a bit more,
> can I ask for what position did you applied?? Keep in touch if you'll get news!!
Click to expand...

My wife applied as a nurse as it was just much easier for her to get a sponsorship. I'm on the same visa as a dependent (Computer*Network*and*
Systems*Engineer according ACS skills assessment). No idea if mentioning this actually matter's to the homeaffair people...


----------



## sank1982

My application was received (as shown on IMMI page) on 30th Nov. Then there was a correction submitted for the occupation on 18th Dec. 
So my application will be considered from 30th Nov or 18th Dec. 2017

Also, I possess a visitor visa (subclass 600). If I travel on this Visa, will impact my 457 application ?


----------



## kissubai

As per my knowledge your application will be considered from Dec 18 when it comes to processing.


----------



## Dennis111

@ ALL:

does anyone know if the sponsorship and nomination application have been approved then do we have 80% chances of visa being approved as well?

i want to know the rough percentage.

*for example, the 457 visa consist of 3 stages, nomination, sponsorship and visa application, so if someone have sponsorship and nomination approved then how much chances are there to get the visa approved as well?*

thanks


----------



## ringu412

Hey guys, 
A guy from our restaurant got his visa and nomination at the same time last week, it's extremely quick. Lodged through an agent.
Position: Cook
Country: High risk - with partner
Visa and nomination: 16/02/2018
Granted: 22/03/2018


----------



## Newbie457

ringu412 said:


> Hey guys,
> A guy from our restaurant got his visa and nomination at the same time last week, it's extremely quick. Lodged through an agent.
> Position: Cook
> Country: High risk - with partner
> Visa and nomination: 16/02/2018
> Granted: 22/03/2018
> Wow!
> Maybe chefs are in demand! And he has a "case officer" / Immigration officer who is dealing with his case without watching footy or having coffee instead. Some of the officers are very meticulous and ask for every detail. I have a friend who got her visa without even completing her documents. She did everything and was waiting on her employer to send in the last documents. When she finally received the documents, it didn't matter anymore because her visa was finalized/ granted. So this visa is pure fluke!


----------



## ringu412

Newbie457 said:


> ringu412 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys,
> A guy from our restaurant got his visa and nomination at the same time last week, it's extremely quick. Lodged through an agent.
> Position: Cook
> Country: High risk - with partner
> Visa and nomination: 16/02/2018
> Granted: 22/03/2018
> Wow!
> Maybe chefs are in demand! And he has a "case officer" / Immigration officer who is dealing with his case without watching footy or having coffee instead. Some of the officers are very meticulous and ask for every detail. I have a friend who got her visa without even completing her documents. She did everything and was waiting on her employer to send in the last documents. When she finally received the documents, it didn't matter anymore because her visa was finalized/ granted. So this visa is pure fluke!
> 
> 
> 
> We're surprised as well he's a cook not even a chef. I don't know how they handle the application, they just chose random now
Click to expand...


----------



## Recca

Good day to all of forum buddies! This morning, I received my most waited email notification: my visa 457 grant.

Here are some details:
December 15 application lodged with approved nomination thru an agent. Complete docs ( police checks, IELTS, insurance with Oz private health provider etc). Heard nothing since then.

As I checked my immi account, from Received status, it turns to Finalised.

Process duration and waiting almost four months.

Dont feel down all of you my buddies. Your turn will come sooner.

Recca


----------



## pkp

Sidmud said:


> I had requested in jan & it got declined.....


Hi Sidmud,

Thanks for the response. 
I was unsure whether they would consider as there are no criteria set out for priority processing for subsequent entrants. 

I initially thought it would be quicker for dependants. It turned out otherwise!


----------



## vani

Recca said:


> Good day to all of forum buddies! This morning, I received my most waited email notification: my visa 457 grant.
> 
> Here are some details:
> December 15 application lodged with approved nomination thru an agent. Complete docs ( police checks, IELTS, insurance with Oz private health provider etc). Heard nothing since then.
> 
> As I checked my immi account, from Received status, it turns to Finalised.
> 
> Process duration and waiting almost four months.
> 
> Dont feel down all of you my buddies. Your turn will come sooner.
> 
> Recca


Congrats Decca.at last the wait is over


----------



## vani

pkp said:


> Hi Sidmud,
> 
> Thanks for the response.
> I was unsure whether they would consider as there are no criteria set out for priority processing for subsequent entrants.
> 
> I initially thought it would be quicker for dependants. It turned out otherwise!


I recently applied for priority of subsequent entrant.but they denied stating that reasons are not within priority guidelines .i think its only for primary applicant with sponsor should give deadline dates for projects


----------



## Newbie457

Hi guys,
My employer received an email on Friday stating my priority request has been approved. They also stated that due to high volume of applicant, this may take a while as well. Till today status still same. I was told 2-3 days (in this forum)after priority request aproved i may get my visa, let’s hope that happens.


----------



## toaustralia

Newbie457 said:


> Hi guys,
> My employer received an email on Friday stating my priority request has been approved. They also stated that due to high volume of applicant, this may take a while as well. Till today status still same. I was told 2-3 days (in this forum)after priority request aproved i may get my visa, let's hope that happens.


Hello Newbie,

May I ask you what did you state as a reason for priority? 
I also work in a medical field so I was wondering if I could request for priority as well.

Thanks


----------



## Newbie457

Hello Newbie, 

May I ask you what did you state as a reason for priority? 
I also work in a medical field so I was wondering if I could request for priority as well. 

Thanks
Hey,
My employer used the area of need certificate to request. Showing the load of patients as well.


----------



## Sidmud

Recca said:


> Good day to all of forum buddies! This morning, I received my most waited email notification: my visa 457 grant.
> 
> Here are some details:
> December 15 application lodged with approved nomination thru an agent. Complete docs ( police checks, IELTS, insurance with Oz private health provider etc). Heard nothing since then.
> 
> As I checked my immi account, from Received status, it turns to Finalised.
> 
> Process duration and waiting almost four months.
> 
> Dont feel down all of you my buddies. Your turn will come sooner.
> 
> Recca


Hi Recca
Congratulations.

Just wanted to know was ur application processed under priority request

Thx


----------



## zelda59

Newbie457 said:


> Hi guys,
> My employer received an email on Friday stating my priority request has been approved. They also stated that due to high volume of applicant, this may take a while as well. Till today status still same. I was told 2-3 days (in this forum)after priority request aproved i may get my visa, let's hope that happens.


Hi Newbie,

How long did it take to get an answer from the immigration about priority request?
My lawyer is about to send it..

Cheers


----------



## Newbie457

Hi Zelda59,
My employer sent the priority request on 27/3/18 and we got the approval reply on the 5/4/18.


----------



## PKNIndia

Recca said:


> Good day to all of forum buddies! This morning, I received my most waited email notification: my visa 457 grant.
> 
> Here are some details:
> December 15 application lodged with approved nomination thru an agent. Complete docs ( police checks, IELTS, insurance with Oz private health provider etc). Heard nothing since then.
> 
> As I checked my immi account, from Received status, it turns to Finalised.
> 
> Process duration and waiting almost four months.
> 
> Dont feel down all of you my buddies. Your turn will come sooner.
> 
> Recca


Congrats Recca....
Good to see at-least some people in this forum are getting visa finalized.


----------



## Recca

Sidmud said:


> Recca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day to all of forum buddies! This morning, I received my most waited email notification: my visa 457 grant.
> 
> Here are some details:
> December 15 application lodged with approved nomination thru an agent. Complete docs ( police checks, IELTS, insurance with Oz private health provider etc). Heard nothing since then.
> 
> As I checked my immi account, from Received status, it turns to Finalised.
> 
> Process duration and waiting almost four months.
> 
> Dont feel down all of you my buddies. Your turn will come sooner.
> 
> Recca
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Recca
> Congratulations.
> 
> Just wanted to know was ur application processed under priority request
> 
> Thx
Click to expand...

Hi Sidmud.

Nope. My application was processed under standard procedure. But my agent, by far, I can say is very dependable. He told me that it went a little longer than his time frame which was 6-8 weeks.

He informed me that due to unexpected increase of 457 visa applicants because of sudden and drastic changes, my application was affected.

Hold your head uphigh mate. Yours will come.

Cheers!


----------



## PKNIndia

Hi Everyone,

Is there anyone in this forum who visa filed on or before Oct-24-2017 and still waiting for response.

Mine was submitted on Oct-24th with all the additional documents and till now no response. In the Immi account it is still received.


----------



## toaustralia

PKNIndia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone in this forum who visa filed on or before Oct-24-2017 and still waiting for response.
> 
> Mine was submitted on Oct-24th with all the additional documents and till now no response. In the Immi account it is still received.


Applied on Oct-26th 
Still waiting with no response


----------



## vamsik87

PKNIndia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone in this forum who visa filed on or before Oct-24-2017 and still waiting for response.
> 
> Mine was submitted on Oct-24th with all the additional documents and till now no response. In the Immi account it is still received.


What is your profession? I have read in the previous post that an application which was lodged in Dec has been processed and VISA was granted. I've submitted mine in Nov and I'm an IT employee and still waiting.


----------



## PKNIndia

vamsik87 said:


> What is your profession? I have read in the previous post that an application which was lodged in Dec has been processed and VISA was granted. I've submitted mine in Nov and I'm an IT employee and still waiting.


Hi,

I too work for a IT company and job desc for which my company applied my visa is Program Analyst.

Even, i could see so many application applied in Oct and early November are finalized. I am still waiting with out a response.


----------



## kissubai

@pkindia
My application was lodged on Oct 9th and RFI was on Jan 30 requested documents submitted on 28Feb..... and no news so far


----------



## Dennis111

Recca said:


> Good day to all of forum buddies! This morning, I received my most waited email notification: my visa 457 grant.
> 
> Here are some details:
> December 15 application lodged with approved nomination thru an agent. Complete docs ( police checks, IELTS, insurance with Oz private health provider etc). Heard nothing since then.
> 
> As I checked my immi account, from Received status, it turns to Finalised.
> 
> Process duration and waiting almost four months.
> 
> Dont feel down all of you my buddies. Your turn will come sooner.
> 
> Recca


Congrats! how much time it took for the nomination to get approved?


----------



## Dennis111

@ everyone?

how much time it takes for sponsorship and nomination to get approved?


----------



## Recca

Dennis111 said:


> Recca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day to all of forum buddies! This morning, I received my most waited email notification: my visa 457 grant.
> 
> Here are some details:
> December 15 application lodged with approved nomination thru an agent. Complete docs ( police checks, IELTS, insurance with Oz private health provider etc). Heard nothing since then.
> 
> As I checked my immi account, from Received status, it turns to Finalised.
> 
> Process duration and waiting almost four months.
> 
> Dont feel down all of you my buddies. Your turn will come sooner.
> 
> Recca
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! how much time it took for the nomination to get approved?
Click to expand...

Hi mate!

My nomination approved December 13, 2017. My sponsor is quick enough to have a nomination upon my confirmation and acceptance of the offer last December 5, 2017.

To be exact, in my honest opinion, it all depends on our sponsor's standing as employer. My sponsor is one of the biggest AgriBusiness in Oz.

Hope this helps.

Cheers!


----------



## Michele.

I guess is just luck, I applied as Suos Chef on 2nd November and I am stil waiting!!


----------



## Sidmud

Recca said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day to all of forum buddies! This morning, I received my most waited email notification: my visa 457 grant.
> 
> Here are some details:
> December 15 application lodged with approved nomination thru an agent. Complete docs ( police checks, IELTS, insurance with Oz private health provider etc). Heard nothing since then.
> 
> As I checked my immi account, from Received status, it turns to Finalised.
> 
> Process duration and waiting almost four months.
> 
> Dont feel down all of you my buddies. Your turn will come sooner.
> 
> Recca
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Recca
> Congratulations.
> 
> Just wanted to know was ur application processed under priority request
> 
> Thx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sidmud.
> 
> Nope. My application was processed under standard procedure. But my agent, by far, I can say is very dependable. He told me that it went a little longer than his time frame which was 6-8 weeks.
> 
> He informed me that due to unexpected increase of 457 visa applicants because of sudden and drastic changes, my application was affected.
> 
> Hold your head uphigh mate. Yours will come.
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

Hi Recca,

Thx for ur reply

This wait is killing as I have been here in Australia on my 457 visa since November 2016 and hav applied for my family's subsequent entrant visa on 31st October 2017, overall I have been away from my family for almost 1 and a half year.

Frustrating is the time that it is taking now against 35 days that's what it took to process my visa in 2016.

Everyday starts with a hope of getting the visa and ends up with a wait....

Thx again and all the best......


----------



## Recca

Sidmud said:


> Recca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day to all of forum buddies! This morning, I received my most waited email notification: my visa 457 grant.
> 
> Here are some details:
> December 15 application lodged with approved nomination thru an agent. Complete docs ( police checks, IELTS, insurance with Oz private health provider etc). Heard nothing since then.
> 
> As I checked my immi account, from Received status, it turns to Finalised.
> 
> Process duration and waiting almost four months.
> 
> Dont feel down all of you my buddies. Your turn will come sooner.
> 
> Recca
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Recca
> Congratulations.
> 
> Just wanted to know was ur application processed under priority request
> 
> Thx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sidmud.
> 
> Nope. My application was processed under standard procedure. But my agent, by far, I can say is very dependable. He told me that it went a little longer than his time frame which was 6-8 weeks.
> 
> He informed me that due to unexpected increase of 457 visa applicants because of sudden and drastic changes, my application was affected.
> 
> Hold your head uphigh mate. Yours will come.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Recca,
> 
> Thx for ur reply
> 
> This wait is killing as I have been here in Australia on my 457 visa since November 2016 and hav applied for my family's subsequent entrant visa on 31st October 2017, overall I have been away from my family for almost 1 and a half year.
> 
> Frustrating is the time that it is taking now against 35 days that's what it took to process my visa in 2016.
> 
> Everyday starts with a hope of getting the visa and ends up with a wait....
> 
> Thx again and all the best......
Click to expand...

Hey mate, don't let emotion get into you. I feel your frustrations and of course, the burden of being alone.

I think home affairs is pretty aware that tons and tons of application under 457 are still in the pipeline.

Visa grant is the name, waiting is the game!

Cheers!


----------



## MirandaLi1020

PKNIndia said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone in this forum who visa filed on or before Oct-24-2017 and still waiting for response.
> 
> Mine was submitted on Oct-24th with all the additional documents and till now no response. In the Immi account it is still received.


Me, nomination filed 21Oct, application filed 24Oct, no response, no RFI, no contact, simply changed the processing time from 5-11 to 9-11.
Worst experience ever!


----------



## deshpande.omkar

MirandaLi1020 said:


> Me, nomination filed 21Oct, application filed 24Oct, no response, no RFI, no contact, simply changed the processing time from 5-11 to 9-11.
> Worst experience ever!


Hi I think they have updated the timeline again 5-11 as i can see on their website. Not sure it they have correctly updated. I have filled for subsequent entrant visa on 18th December and still no news apart from my Agent saying the timeline has changed to 9-11. but when i checked on the website it is showing 5-11. not sure which is correct.


----------



## MirandaLi1020

deshpande.omkar said:


> Hi I think they have updated the timeline again 5-11 as i can see on their website. Not sure it they have correctly updated. I have filled for subsequent entrant visa on 18th December and still no news apart from my Agent saying the timeline has changed to 9-11. but when i checked on the website it is showing 5-11. not sure which is correct.


The global processing time is always 5-11, never changed since last year.

When my application is lodged, the timeframe shown on the website is 6-11 months. Now it's 9-11 months.

So let's assume it's 9 months min given the inefficiency of the department.

As a lot of ppl in the forum said, there is no pattern to say in terms of 457 processing time. You might get it the next day, or up to 3 years. 
Good luck to us all!


----------



## Sidmud

Recca said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good day to all of forum buddies! This morning, I received my most waited email notification: my visa 457 grant.
> 
> Here are some details:
> December 15 application lodged with approved nomination thru an agent. Complete docs ( police checks, IELTS, insurance with Oz private health provider etc). Heard nothing since then.
> 
> As I checked my immi account, from Received status, it turns to Finalised.
> 
> Process duration and waiting almost four months.
> 
> Dont feel down all of you my buddies. Your turn will come sooner.
> 
> Recca
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Recca
> Congratulations.
> 
> Just wanted to know was ur application processed under priority request
> 
> Thx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sidmud.
> 
> Nope. My application was processed under standard procedure. But my agent, by far, I can say is very dependable. He told me that it went a little longer than his time frame which was 6-8 weeks.
> 
> He informed me that due to unexpected increase of 457 visa applicants because of sudden and drastic changes, my application was affected.
> 
> Hold your head uphigh mate. Yours will come.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Recca,
> 
> Thx for ur reply
> 
> This wait is killing as I have been here in Australia on my 457 visa since November 2016 and hav applied for my family's subsequent entrant visa on 31st October 2017, overall I have been away from my family for almost 1 and a half year.
> 
> Frustrating is the time that it is taking now against 35 days that's what it took to process my visa in 2016.
> 
> Everyday starts with a hope of getting the visa and ends up with a wait....
> 
> Thx again and all the best......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey mate, don't let emotion get into you. I feel your frustrations and of course, the burden of being alone.
> 
> I think home affairs is pretty aware that tons and tons of application under 457 are still in the pipeline.
> 
> Visa grant is the name, waiting is the game!
> 
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

Thx a lot for ur kind words and support.....


----------



## PKInd2Aus

Yes the processing times have again be changed to 5-11 months, looks like they are quickly clearing the Visas lodged till 17th March. Fingers crossed for every1


----------



## clown

it says 5-11 months on the website. But 9-11 months still in immiaccount... Maybe there will be update this coming weekend


----------



## Shivankghai

Michele. said:


> I guess is just luck, I applied as Suos Chef on 2nd November and I am stil waiting!!


I have applied as Chef in june, still waiting


----------



## mina2018

toaustralia said:


> Hello Newbie,
> 
> May I ask you what did you state as a reason for priority?
> I also work in a medical field so I was wondering if I could request for priority as well.
> 
> Thanks


hi bro
I got my own visa after a request for priority processing 
i am also work in medical field specifically in emergency medicine, i sent a priority request my self not the employer , mentioning my job starting date , job description along with AHPRA registration and i attached documents to proof my situation. fortunately the accepted the request 
you can try 
regards


----------



## Sidmud

mina2018 said:


> toaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Newbie,
> 
> May I ask you what did you state as a reason for priority?
> I also work in a medical field so I was wondering if I could request for priority as well.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> hi bro
> I got my own visa after a request for priority processing
> i am also work in medical field specifically in emergency medicine, i sent a priority request my self not the employer , mentioning my job starting date , job description along with AHPRA registration and i attached documents to proof my situation. fortunately the accepted the request
> you can try
> regards
Click to expand...

Congratulations

Can u please share the timelines

Date of application
RFI date
Visa grant date

Thx


----------



## vamsik87

What is the auto response update showing as now? Is it still "applications lodged from 9 October 2017"


----------



## k1985

vamsik87 said:


> What is the auto response update showing as now? Is it still "applications lodged from 9 October 2017"


Yes, It is showing 9th OCT 2017.


----------



## Smgawt123

Shivankghai said:


> I have applied as Chef in june, still waiting


We applied in May ......still waiting, nearly 11 months. We have had our life on hold for 11 months because of this visa, we have decided that its not worth the wait.


----------



## nk_nepal

k1985 said:


> vamsik87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the auto response update showing as now? Is it still "applications lodged from 9 October 2017"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, It is showing 9th OCT 2017.
Click to expand...




Smgawt123 said:


> Shivankghai said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have applied as Chef in june, still waiting
> 
> 
> 
> We applied in May ......still waiting, nearly 11 months. We have had our life on hold for 11 months because of this visa, we have decided that its not worth the wait.
Click to expand...

I also applied in june as a chef. 
Is there any guys who waited 10-11 month any recently rejected visa?


----------



## SONI

Smgawt123 said:


> We applied in May ......still waiting, nearly 11 months. We have had our life on hold for 11 months because of this visa, we have decided that its not worth the wait.


Hi applied my nomination and visa on 6th of may 2017 . and i am still waiting for decision. its very hard to wait. even my nomination not approved yet , both application are under processing


----------



## Newbie457

mina2018 said:


> toaustralia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Newbie,
> 
> May I ask you what did you state as a reason for priority?
> I also work in a medical field so I was wondering if I could request for priority as well.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> hi bro
> I got my own visa after a request for priority processing
> i am also work in medical field specifically in emergency medicine, i sent a priority request my self not the employer , mentioning my job starting date , job description along with AHPRA registration and i attached documents to proof my situation. fortunately the accepted the request
> you can try
> regards
Click to expand...

Hi Mina,
How many days after your primary approval did you get your visa? I am still waiting, third day after priority approval!


----------



## vamsik87

SONI said:


> Hi applied my nomination and visa on 6th of may 2017 . and i am still waiting for decision. its very hard to wait. even my nomination not approved yet , both application are under processing


Did you submit RFI? If you weren't asked for RFI and has been waiting for 11 months I suggest you reach out to the Immigration department.


----------



## clown

The wait is over for us.

Application submitted 31/01
Priority approved 10/04
Visa granted 11/04


----------



## Fabian80

Congrats on the VISA Clown.


----------



## SONI

vamsik87 said:


> Did you submit RFI? If you weren't asked for RFI and has been waiting for 11 months I suggest you reach out to the Immigration department.


I submitted RFI in 17 june . After that no response 
Nothing, i called to immigration so many times but aleaya they said your application under processing


----------



## kissubai

incomplete applications like RFI they are currently processing March 2017 applications


----------



## Sidmud

clown said:


> The wait is over for us.
> 
> Application submitted 31/01
> Priority approved 10/04
> Visa granted 11/04


Congratulations clown.....


----------



## mina2018

Newbie457 said:


> Hi Mina,
> How many days after your primary approval did you get your visa? I am still waiting, third day after priority approval!


Hi Newbie
I got it after 6 working days from the approval and 9 days in total because Easter holiday was in between
The grant is coming don`t worry


----------



## mina2018

clown said:


> The wait is over for us.
> 
> Application submitted 31/01
> Priority approved 10/04
> Visa granted 11/04


congratulations dear
what a relief 
Enjoy


----------



## swetajsr

clown said:


> The wait is over for us.
> 
> Application submitted 31/01
> Priority approved 10/04
> Visa granted 11/04


Hello Clown,

Congratulations mate.
See you applied in January and got the visa and I applied in November and still waiting.


Hope that golden day come soon in my life too...

LOL... Wait time is killing us.


----------



## notimeforthat

*oh well*



Shivankghai said:


> I have applied as Chef in june, still waiting


same here: Chef, applied in October and still nothing...


----------



## sank1982

clown said:


> The wait is over for us.
> 
> Application submitted 31/01
> Priority approved 10/04
> Visa granted 11/04


Hey Clown, 
First of all heartiest congratulations to you buddy.

Can you let me know what documents you or your lawyer submitted for priority processing? 
And was there any additional fee needed to be paid?

Cheers


----------



## Michele.

I guess we are all in the same ship!! We found out today that my agent should have sent the priority request 3 months ago and he did it just yesterday!! 

I am "followed" by KPMG... Does anyone have the same agency?


----------



## clown

sank1982, thanks. As I can see there was a detailed statement from the employer describing tenders with certain deadlines where the applicant’s participation is required. There were some additional documents about these tenders but I personally think they are too general although authentic in nature. Interesting enough, our request was initially denied. And approved few days later by a different person ... Quite bizarre but I ll take it ))


----------



## clown

sank, and no... there was no additional fee for that.


----------



## gadogeom29

Hi,

I think 457 is replaced by 482. 2 migration agents I know said 482 is an easy process but they don't know how long it will take as they didn't get the results yet for the applications they submitted recently. 

Some will get their results as little as 3 months and some take months. In my experience I applied for 457 and my employee nomination got rejected after 10 months after new rules applied on April 2017 by DIBP for 457. Wasted lot of money. Bad lucky for me


----------



## Sidmud

Wait comes to an end

Subsequent entrant visa for my family has arrived 

Timeline as below 
DOA-31st October 2017
No RFI
Visa granted - 12th April 2018

All the best guys .......


----------



## sank1982

Sidmud said:


> Wait comes to an end
> 
> Subsequent entrant visa for my family has arrived
> 
> Timeline as below
> DOA-31st October 2017
> No RFI
> Visa granted - 12th April 2018
> 
> All the best guys .......


Congrats Sidmud, you've been an active and helping member on this forum. 
Enjoy the new beginning with your family


----------



## sank1982

clown said:


> sank, and no... there was no additional fee for that.


Thank you for your replies.
Cheers


----------



## vamsik87

Sidmud said:


> Wait comes to an end
> 
> Subsequent entrant visa for my family has arrived
> 
> Timeline as below
> DOA-31st October 2017
> No RFI
> Visa granted - 12th April 2018
> 
> All the best guys .......


Congrats mate


----------



## expatnetsys

clown said:


> sank1982, thanks. As I can see there was a detailed statement from the employer describing tenders with certain deadlines where the applicant's participation is required. There were some additional documents about these tenders but I personally think they are too general although authentic in nature. Interesting enough, our request was initially denied. And approved few days later by a different person ... Quite bizarre but I ll take it ))


Do you think that every denied priority request application goes through two agents ?And sometimes it get grant from another agent ?


----------



## Harrypannu

Sidmud said:


> Wait comes to an end
> 
> Subsequent entrant visa for my family has arrived
> 
> Timeline as below
> DOA-31st October 2017
> No RFI
> Visa granted - 12th April 2018
> 
> All the best guys .......


congrats 
Mate i have same timing no RFIs figers crossed hoping for the best. Congrats once again.


----------



## clown

expatnetsys said:


> Do you think that every denied priority request application goes through two agents ?And sometimes it get grant from another agent ?


i think its more of a case of people not knowing what others do or something...


----------



## Sidmud

sank1982 said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait comes to an end
> 
> Subsequent entrant visa for my family has arrived
> 
> Timeline as below
> DOA-31st October 2017
> No RFI
> Visa granted - 12th April 2018
> 
> All the best guys .......
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Sidmud, you've been an active and helping member on this forum.
> Enjoy the new beginning with your family
Click to expand...

Thx mate for ur lovely wishes & I will continue to b on this forum till the last of our friends visa gets approved......


----------



## Sidmud

vamsik87 said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait comes to an end
> 
> Subsequent entrant visa for my family has arrived
> 
> Timeline as below
> DOA-31st October 2017
> No RFI
> Visa granted - 12th April 2018
> 
> All the best guys .......
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats mate
Click to expand...

Thx mate.....


----------



## daveyg

can anyone advise how you apply for priority? 
what documentation is required?
what is the criteria? 

it seems the people who have priority approved have a far quicker experience. if your priority is rejected, does it have a negative effect on your overall processing time? if not, its worth applying regardless. i'm just not sure how and what is required.


----------



## Sidmud

expatnetsys said:


> clown said:
> 
> 
> 
> sank1982, thanks. As I can see there was a detailed statement from the employer describing tenders with certain deadlines where the applicant's participation is required. There were some additional documents about these tenders but I personally think they are too general although authentic in nature. Interesting enough, our request was initially denied. And approved few days later by a different person ... Quite bizarre but I ll take it ))
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that every denied priority request application goes through two agents ?And sometimes it get grant from another agent ?
Click to expand...

I had requested for priority twice for my family's subsequent entrant visa, once in jan and once in April both time it went to different case officers and it got rejected both the time, the latest one they rejected was yesterday but they were kind enough to approve the visa today.
Cheers


----------



## Sidmud

Harrypannu said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait comes to an end
> 
> Subsequent entrant visa for my family has arrived
> 
> Timeline as below
> DOA-31st October 2017
> No RFI
> Visa granted - 12th April 2018
> 
> All the best guys .......
> 
> 
> 
> congrats
> Mate i have same timing no RFIs figers crossed hoping for the best. Congrats once again.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate
It's definitely not far away mate, it is somewhere around. I can understand wat u r feeling, each and every second of this wait is killing.....
Keep faith and it will b there soon


----------



## Recca

Sidmud said:


> Wait comes to an end
> 
> Subsequent entrant visa for my family has arrived
> 
> Timeline as below
> DOA-31st October 2017
> No RFI
> Visa granted - 12th April 2018
> 
> All the best guys .......


See mate? Your turn has come.. hope we crossed each other there &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## abidalvi2001

mina2018 said:


> congratulations dear
> what a relief
> Enjoy


Hi Mina,
I am one of the emergency physician from and sailing in the same boat as you were few days back.
I have lodged application on FEB 18
RFI provided with AHPRA registration on 6th April ( status changed to further assessment in Immi account.)

Can you please share your thoughts to expedite my application?
Regards
Abid


----------



## Gaurab

*457 Visa processing time*

Hi,

457 Visa's are no longer available.

Thanks and Regards,

Visa Immigration Consultant at Zephyr Visa


----------



## Sidmud

Recca said:


> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait comes to an end
> 
> Subsequent entrant visa for my family has arrived
> 
> Timeline as below
> DOA-31st October 2017
> No RFI
> Visa granted - 12th April 2018
> 
> All the best guys .......
> 
> 
> 
> See mate? Your turn has come.. hope we crossed each other there &#128513;&#128513;
Click to expand...

Thx Recca.......yup for sure.....


----------



## waitash

Hi all,
I have been a silent reader of this forum for quite long since Nov 2017! As most of you here, I have been waiting for 8 months now, from Sept. I lodged application Sept 3, got RFI on Sep 7, replied to RFI by Oct 1. Waiting since then. We were in AbuDhabi, UAE when we applied. Then since my husband's job there had renewal in January, he decided to resign and we relocated to India to wait for this visa. Now since it took so long for visa, we decided priority processing in March and my employer said he will revoke my job offer by April 1 if visa doesn't come by then. This priority processing was applied on March 1 and accepted on March 26, but no replies after then. Has it happened to anyone in this forum that their priority processing got accepted and still had to wait this long? I see most of you got theirs in few days after priority so am pretty tensed up. Moreover, my employer would soon lose patience and decide to revoke the offer, so all this wait ends up sadly


----------



## Newbie457

Dear all,
I got priority approval last Friday. Yesterday they asked for RFI for evidence of licensing in Australia, which i have uploaded when i applied and was there when I viewed. I re-uploaded a new copy. I mailed them and said that the only evidence i have is this and explained i need to appear in person to get the original one. Around 4 something Australian time my status become initial assessment. How long before it get finalized? 😭😭😭


----------



## oasisnavin

*Subsequent Entrant visa*

Hi Sidmud,
Congrats on the Visa, finally wait is over for you and your family.
Me also waiting for my family's subsequent entrant since January. I know yours got rejected, but i wanted to know what reason you put for Priority processing. Instead of sitting ideal worth a shot to send them a mail. I am newly married and the waiting is killing us.

Really appreciate your help.

Thanks.



Sidmud said:


> I had requested for priority twice for my family's subsequent entrant visa, once in jan and once in April both time it went to different case officers and it got rejected both the time, the latest one they rejected was yesterday but they were kind enough to approve the visa today.
> Cheers


----------



## Smgawt123

SONI said:


> Hi applied my nomination and visa on 6th of may 2017 . and i am still waiting for decision. its very hard to wait. even my nomination not approved yet , both application are under processing


At least there is 2 of us in the same boat mate . Keep in contact with me to see if we can help each other with the wait. It is pleasing to see others getting there visas in this forum but equally as hard as ours were were submitted in May!!!

Our RFI sent in September, we are getting to a point where we are going to go over the 11 month mark, therefore I think it will go over the 1 year wait as they wont be fussed about making the "90% in 11 months" stat on the website


----------



## Newbie457

abidalvi2001 said:


> mina2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations dear
> what a relief
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mina,
> I am one of the emergency physician from and sailing in the same boat as you were few days back.
> I have lodged application on FEB 18
> RFI provided with AHPRA registration on 6th April ( status changed to further assessment in Immi account.)
> 
> Can you please share your thoughts to expedite my application?
> Regards
> Abid
Click to expand...

Dear Abid,
They asked for RFI regarding the same matter for me yesterday. AHPRA registration. I re-up loaded the same document and mailed them regarding need to appear in person to get the original registration. I got priority approval last Friday. Now my status is also initial Assessment. Very frustrated! 
Regards,


----------



## Elenina

Hi there,

I think I might have asked this already, but how long does it take for a nomination to be approved? 
Mine was sent in December and it has been in process for months now. My employer is a University (so should be a reliable sponsor) and don't understand what they have to check for months about it. Why is it taking so long? I was told that usually these nominations are approved within two months.

Should I be worried?

thanks for your answers!


----------



## deshpande.omkar

oasisnavin said:


> Hi Sidmud,
> Congrats on the Visa, finally wait is over for you and your family.
> Me also waiting for my family's subsequent entrant since January. I know yours got rejected, but i wanted to know what reason you put for Priority processing. Instead of sitting ideal worth a shot to send them a mail. I am newly married and the waiting is killing us.
> 
> Really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Same as my situation. I have 7 months old daughter and i have been waiting for subsequent visa since December 18th . i have sent them an email with requesting of priority processing however they rejected saying they cannot find any business case for priority processing.


----------



## Scotlass

Smgawt123 said:


> At least there is 2 of us in the same boat mate . Keep in contact with me to see if we can help each other with the wait. It is pleasing to see others getting there visas in this forum but equally as hard as ours were were submitted in May!!!
> 
> Our RFI sent in September, we are getting to a point where we are going to go over the 11 month mark, therefore I think it will go over the 1 year wait as they wont be fussed about making the "90% in 11 months" stat on the website


I am also in the same boat, I originally applied in June 2017, my employer was asked to make an update to the nomination application in Sept 2017 which was then resubmitted right away and since then my application status has been set at 'Received' with no update. Fingers crossed it will be soon!


----------



## Newbie457

Dear all,
After 8 weeks 2 days i have got my VISA today.
My timeline 
Application: 21/2/18
Priority approval:6/4/18
RFI : 12/4/18
Grant date : today 13/4/18
I am GP and i applied for my husband and child as dependent along with mine.
All the best ppl!


----------



## oasisnavin

deshpande.omkar said:


> Hi Same as my situation. I have 7 months old daughter and i have been waiting for subsequent visa since December 18th . i have sent them an email with requesting of priority processing however they rejected saying they cannot find any business case for priority processing.


Sad to hear. One of my friend also applied for his new born in February and he got the visa on Apr 1st. He also sent email twice by stating that his other daughter need to attend school. He did not get any approval mail, However in a week his visa got approved. Probably it is worth to send another e-mail.


----------



## vamsik87

*Hurray!!!*

Guys,

Happy to share with you that my VISA has been finalized finally 

Submission Date : 21 Nov 2017
No RFI
Status changed to finalized on: 13 Apr 2018

I'm an IT professional.

All the best..

Vamsi


----------



## pkp

vamsik87 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Happy to share with you that my VISA has been finalized finally
> 
> Submission Date : 21 Nov 2017
> No RFI
> Status changed to finalized on: 13 Apr 2018
> 
> I'm an IT professional.
> 
> All the best..
> 
> Vamsi


Hi Vamsi,

May I know if you applied for priority request? And did you apply through an agent?

Thanks


----------



## vamsik87

pkp said:


> Hi Vamsi,
> 
> May I know if you applied for priority request? And did you apply through an agent?
> 
> Thanks


No Priority & No agent. My Employer has lodged the application.


----------



## pkp

vamsik87 said:


> No Priority & No agent. My Employer has lodged the application.


Thanks for the response.

Best wishes.


----------



## swetajsr

vamsik87 said:


> No Priority & No agent. My Employer has lodged the application.


Hello Vamsi,

Congratulations and good wishes for new life.
DO you know which agent or attorney your employer used to file your 457 application?

Thanks.


----------



## swetajsr

Newbie457 said:


> Dear all,
> After 8 weeks 2 days i have got my VISA today.
> My timeline
> Application: 21/2/18
> Priority approval:6/4/18
> RFI : 12/4/18
> Grant date : today 13/4/18
> I am GP and i applied for my husband and child as dependent along with mine.
> All the best ppl!


Congratulations Newbie457,

Have you applied 457 through any of the agent or attorney, if so could you please share the details.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Newbie457

swetajsr said:


> Newbie457 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> After 8 weeks 2 days i have got my VISA today.
> My timeline
> Application: 21/2/18
> Priority approval:6/4/18
> RFI : 12/4/18
> Grant date : today 13/4/18
> I am GP and i applied for my husband and child as dependent along with mine.
> All the best ppl!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Newbie457,
> 
> Have you applied 457 through any of the agent or attorney, if so could you please share the details.
> 
> Thanks so much.
Click to expand...

Hey,
I didn't, i applied by myself tru the account!


----------



## Newbie457

swetajsr said:


> Newbie457 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear all,
> After 8 weeks 2 days i have got my VISA today.
> My timeline
> Application: 21/2/18
> Priority approval:6/4/18
> RFI : 12/4/18
> Grant date : today 13/4/18
> I am GP and i applied for my husband and child as dependent along with mine.
> All the best ppl!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Newbie457,
> 
> Have you applied 457 through any of the agent or attorney, if so could you please share the details.
> 
> Thanks so much.
Click to expand...

Hey,
I didn't, i applied by myself tru the account!


----------



## Sidmud

oasisnavin said:


> Hi Sidmud,
> Congrats on the Visa, finally wait is over for you and your family.
> Me also waiting for my family's subsequent entrant since January. I know yours got rejected, but i wanted to know what reason you put for Priority processing. Instead of sitting ideal worth a shot to send them a mail. I am newly married and the waiting is killing us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really appreciate your help.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sidmud said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had requested for priority twice for my family's subsequent entrant visa, once in jan and once in April both time it went to different case officers and it got rejected both the time, the latest one they rejected was yesterday but they were kind enough to approve the visa today.
> Cheers
Click to expand...

Thx mate
I had applied stating that academic year starts here in January, so I had asked that if subsequent visa approved in January then my my son Can join school from the start of the academic year.

But they rejected

It is very difficult to get a subsequent entrant visa approved under priority

I haven't seen 1 case in this forum who have got priority approved for subsequent entrant visa

Thx


----------



## oasisnavin

Sidmud said:


> Thx mate
> I had applied stating that academic year starts here in January, so I had asked that if subsequent visa approved in January then my my son Can join school from the start of the academic year.
> 
> But they rejected
> 
> It is very difficult to get a subsequent entrant visa approved under priority
> 
> I haven't seen 1 case in this forum who have got priority approved for subsequent entrant visa
> 
> Thx


Ok, Thanks for the info Mate.


----------



## k1985

vamsik87 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Happy to share with you that my VISA has been finalized finally
> 
> Submission Date : 21 Nov 2017
> No RFI
> Status changed to finalized on: 13 Apr 2018
> 
> I'm an IT professional.
> 
> All the best..
> 
> Vamsi


Congrats Vamsi..!


----------



## Waqasansari1983

Newbie457 said:


> Dear all,
> After 8 weeks 2 days i have got my VISA today.
> My timeline
> Application: 21/2/18
> Priority approval:6/4/18
> RFI : 12/4/18
> Grant date : today 13/4/18
> I am GP and i applied for my husband and child as dependent along with mine.
> All the best ppl!


Hi madam, may i ask u whether they asked for 1221 forms for you and your husband? If yes then i too have been asked for it. I need help in filling. If you could help me then it will be great favour. Thanks


----------



## vamsik87

swetajsr said:


> Hello Vamsi,
> 
> Congratulations and good wishes for new life.
> DO you know which agent or attorney your employer used to file your 457 application?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks Swetajsr, my employer had submitted the application directly and no third party involvement.


----------



## Sofia2018

*Health examination*

Hi guys

I am following this group for a long time. I have applied for 457 in February. As I saw in my immiaccount they required me to do health examination. I asked immigration agent. they told me that i\I do not need to do it now and waiting till I get requirement form immigration department. Someone here can advise me whether i should do it now or wait for a requirement. Many thanks


----------



## mike446

Sofia2018 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I am following this group for a long time. I have applied for 457 in February. As I saw in my immiaccount they required me to do health examination. I asked immigration agent. they told me that i\I do not need to do it now and waiting till I get requirement form immigration department. Someone here can advise me whether i should do it now or wait for a requirement. Many thanks


You should do it, without waiting for RFI from the department.


----------



## Sofia2018

Mike 446 Thanks, buddy


----------



## londonraphael

Hi all, I have just come across this extremely helpful forum and was hoping for some advise. Firstly my heart goes out to those waiting for long periods of up to 11 months as i can only imagine how hard it must be to wait so long. I am UK based and my new employer is an accredited sponsor (where they normally get approved visas within 4 weeks) and my application was lodged on Feb 26th (before the new legislation) followed by RFI including medicals and police clearances making it decision ready as they say on 12th March. It has now been over a month and was wondering if there was anyone else on here that is applying with an açcredited employer and how long it took to get theirs? Also if there have been delays on these too due to the new legislation. Thank you


----------



## cryptosreeraj

londonraphael said:


> Hi all, I have just come across this extremely helpful forum and was hoping for some advise. Firstly my heart goes out to those waiting for long periods of up to 11 months as i can only imagine how hard it must be to wait so long. I am UK based and my new employer is an accredited sponsor (where they normally get approved visas within 4 weeks) and my application was lodged on Feb 26th (before the new legislation) followed by RFI including medicals and police clearances making it decision ready as they say on 12th March. It has now been over a month and was wondering if there was anyone else on here that is applying with an açcredited employer and how long it took to get theirs? Also if there have been delays on these too due to the new legislation. Thank you


Hi My employer is an accredited sponsor and in almost all cases we have seen visa getting issues within 4-5 days. In my case my Complete application(PCC+Medicals+All required documents) through Fragomen was lodged on March 09 followed by an RFI ( CO cannot see Medicals) on March 20. Our Agent uploaded the Referral letter again as a proof of medicals being completed on same day. The application is on Further Assessment ever since. I am also waiting for further updates.

Other 457 applications from my employer submitted after mine were granted in 2 days. So I believe once RFI is issued all applications goes to a standby state &#128542;


----------



## Mattiascarlosjuan1

28 days time for response - RFI. Does it include weekends and holiday or just working days? Please share your views. Thanks


----------



## Sapan

Hey guys I have applied for my wife 457 dependant visa on 21 st of nov and still status says received. If anyone got visa around that time . Please share your views 😔. Thank you


----------



## pkp

Sapan said:


> Hey guys I have applied for my wife 457 dependant visa on 21 st of nov and still status says received. If anyone got visa around that time . Please share your views &#128532;. Thank you


Hi Sapan,

I applied for my dependants on 27th Nov. No RFI and no update till now. 
I saw a few grants from Nov in the group lately. So, hoping for the best.


----------



## deshpande.omkar

Sapan said:


> Hey guys I have applied for my wife 457 dependant visa on 21 st of nov and still status says received. If anyone got visa around that time . Please share your views &#128532;. Thank you


Hi Sapan,

I have also applied for my wife and daughter on same date and my status is also the same. I have also tried for priority but got rejected. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Sapan

Thanks for updates . Please let me know if u get any updates regarding your file. Good luck


----------



## Harrypannu

Sapan said:


> Hey guys I have applied for my wife 457 dependant visa on 21 st of nov and still status says received. If anyone got visa around that time . Please share your views &#128532;. Thank you


Hi sapan i think you need to be more patient regarding your visa processing coz they have not even finalised subsequent entrant visa application submitted in october. Subsequent entrant files are getting processed very slowly.I submitted on 31oct till then no response no RFIs nothing. Someone in this group got his grant last Thursday for subsequent entrant lodged on 31st oct.


----------



## londonraphael

cryptosreeraj said:


> londonraphael said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I have just come across this extremely helpful forum and was hoping for some advise. Firstly my heart goes out to those waiting for long periods of up to 11 months as i can only imagine how hard it must be to wait so long. I am UK based and my new employer is an accredited sponsor (where they normally get approved visas within 4 weeks) and my application was lodged on Feb 26th (before the new legislation) followed by RFI including medicals and police clearances making it decision ready as they say on 12th March. It has now been over a month and was wondering if there was anyone else on here that is applying with an açcredited employer and how long it took to get theirs? Also if there have been delays on these too due to the new legislation. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Hi My employer is an accredited sponsor and in almost all cases we have seen visa getting issues within 4-5 days. In my case my Complete application(PCC+Medicals+All required documents) through Fragomen was lodged on March 09 followed by an RFI ( CO cannot see Medicals) on March 20. Our Agent uploaded the Referral letter again as a proof of medicals being completed on same day. The application is on Further Assessment ever since. I am also waiting for further updates.
> 
> Other 457 applications from my employer submitted after mine were granted in 2 days. So I believe once RFI is issued all applications goes to a standby state &#128542;
Click to expand...

Thanks Cryptosreeraj for sharing. So it couldn't mean that when there's Is a RFI even on Accredited Sponsored applications it causes a delay. Please stay in touch San it seems like we applied at a very similar timeframe including RFI.

I am going through Stirling Henry. Have you had any further advise from Fragomen about what could be holding it up? Have they had any similar instances?


----------



## Dennis111

Hi Everyone,

Hope you all are fine .

*(my skill is included in MTSOL)
*

Please answer my few questions :

1) if i receive a 457 visa in June 2018 but the visa is only valid for 18 months ( because of startup company) and will expire in November 2019 .

What will be my next options to get the Permanent residency ?

2) before Expiry of my 457 visa , can my employer lodge another nomination and visa Application so I can get another 457 valid for 2 year or do I have to apply for TSS visa ?

3) If i have to apply for TSS visa and have been granted TSS visa, do i have to work with the employer for 3 more years in order to apply for Permanent residency or the work experience of 18 months will be counted as well from the previous visa?

4) after 18 months of work with the employer on 457 visa , can i apply for *ENS Direct Entry Stream ( my employer will sponsor me) 
*
5) please tell me all the options ?

6) please tell me at what time should i start applying for another TSS or 457 visa ? after 12 months ? so i can have enough time to apply as my visa will be expiring within 6 months.

7) the point is, i do not want to stay on Temporary visas , 18 months visa is nothing and will finish quickly, i want to get a permanent visa, at the same time. if i am unable to get a permanent visa, i can go for temporary visa option which will provide me a permanent visa in long term.

thank you very much.


----------



## waitash

Anyone got thier priority processing approved and waited for more than 10 days??


----------



## waitash

also did anyone provide english language exemption letters without writing IELTS.


----------



## loveureyes2012

I provided my past 5 years educational certificates for English Language exemption.


----------



## waitash

loveureyes2012 said:


> I provided my past 5 years educational certificates for English Language exemption.


Oh k. When did u apply? Did they reply to that with any RFI?

I applied in Sep with my secondary and senior secondary school certificates, but did get RFI after few days for english language requirement, but it didnt specify what. So I again provided a letter from school stating 5 years of secondary and senior secondary edu in English. Now after 8 months of applying since I didnt get a reply, I am wondering if I went wrong in giving english language exemption and should have written the IELTS.

Do let me know what docs u provided? Just transcripts or any letter from organisation?


----------



## Dennis111

can anyone please tell me what's gonna happen with people who recently received their 457 visa valid for 18 months only? ( startup company ) as 457 visas can no longer be applied, can a person still renew their 457 visa after 18 months or they have to apply for TSS visa?

can we apply for ENS direct entry or Temporary Residence Transition ?

Temporary Residence Transition requires at least 2 year work experience on either 457 or TSS visa but i'll only have 18 months of work experience.how can i gain 2 year of work experience ?

or should i apply for direct entry ENS?

my skill is on MTSOL


----------



## loveureyes2012

waitash said:


> Oh k. When did u apply? Did they reply to that with any RFI?
> 
> I applied in Sep with my secondary and senior secondary school certificates, but did get RFI after few days for english language requirement, but it didnt specify what. So I again provided a letter from school stating 5 years of secondary and senior secondary edu in English. Now after 8 months of applying since I didnt get a reply, I am wondering if I went wrong in giving english language exemption and should have written the IELTS.
> 
> Do let me know what docs u provided? Just transcripts or any letter from organisation?


I provided 1. Bachelor of Tech (4 years - Original Degree) 2. Board of Intermediate Education (2 years) 3. SSC
Applied: 26th Feb 2018 (No RFI)
Status: Received


----------



## waitash

loveureyes2012 said:


> I provided 1. Bachelor of Tech (4 years - Original Degree) 2. Board of Intermediate Education (2 years) 3. SSC
> Applied: 26th Feb 2018 (No RFI)
> Status: Received


Thanks a lot for your reply. I am glad to know someone who has applied with that option. I submitted 10th and 12th transcript and a letter from school saying 3 years of secondary and 2 years of senior secondary was done in English- 5 years enough rite. you provided 7 years I can see. All the best for your application. Do let me know when u get visa


----------



## loveureyes2012

waitash said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply. I am glad to know someone who has applied with that option. I submitted 10th and 12th transcript and a letter from school saying 3 years of secondary and 2 years of senior secondary was done in English- 5 years enough rite. you provided 7 years I can see. All the best for your application. Do let me know when u get visa


Better you provide Graduation Certificate, else go with IELTS (only 5 out of 10 points required), if degree certificate is not available. Good luck. Hope for the best


----------



## waitash

loveureyes2012 said:


> Better you provide Graduation Certificate, else go with IELTS (only 5 out of 10 points required), if degree certificate is not available. Good luck. Hope for the best


I have uploaded my Btech, Masters, PhD all certificates but not as part of english language exemption but as proof of qualifications required for my job position which is postdoc at a Univ. So they have all the docs, so hoping they will consider the exemption. From time I received RFI, I was bit tensed about this requirement, but waited for response before attempting IELTS since while I prepare for this, what if they approve?

Whats your job position? Which part of India?


----------



## loveureyes2012

waitash said:


> I have uploaded my Btech, Masters, PhD all certificates but not as part of english language exemption but as proof of qualifications required for my job position which is postdoc at a Univ. So they have all the docs, so hoping they will consider the exemption. From time I received RFI, I was bit tensed about this requirement, but waited for response before attempting IELTS since while I prepare for this, what if they approve?
> 
> Whats your job position? Which part of India?


If immi account allows you to attach docs, better to upload your PhD, Masters & BTech certificates as part of English language exemption (if instruction was in English)
(My Job position - Technical Consultant, From: South)


----------



## waitash

loveureyes2012 said:


> If immi account allows you to attach docs, better to upload your PhD, Masters & BTech certificates as part of English language exemption (if instruction was in English)
> (My Job position - Software Developer, From: South)


Thanks buddy! Will do. Me also from South. Keep in touch. Hope to meet up in Oz


----------



## loveureyes2012

waitash said:


> Thanks buddy! Will do. Me also from South. Keep in touch. Hope to meet up in Oz


Hopefully


----------



## Dennis111

what's gonna happen with people who recently received their 457 visa valid for 18 months only? ( startup company ) as 457 visas can no longer be applied, can a person still renew their 457 visa after 18 months or they have to apply for TSS visa?


----------



## Elenina

waitash said:


> I have uploaded my Btech, Masters, PhD all certificates but not as part of english language exemption but as proof of qualifications required for my job position which is postdoc at a Univ. So they have all the docs, so hoping they will consider the exemption. From time I received RFI, I was bit tensed about this requirement, but waited for response before attempting IELTS since while I prepare for this, what if they approve?
> 
> Whats your job position? Which part of India?


Hi Waitash,

I have received a job offer like yours but I have uploaded only the PhD certificate not the previous ones. however I have done the english test as my studies in English were only 4 years long.
Did you get your nomination approved? how long did it take, I have been waiting for 4 months now, seems too long to me!

can we talk in private? I have some questions for you! 

thanks


----------



## ptce

*Visa Grant*

Finally we've received visa grant after 10months+1week. 
1st application: 8th June 2017
Nomination approved: 17th Oct 2017
Priority approved: 9th Apr 2018
Visa granted: 16th Apr 2018
No RFI.


----------



## colonius

ptce said:


> Finally we've received visa grant after 10months+1week.
> 1st application: 8th June 2017
> Nomination approved: 17th Oct 2017
> Priority approved: 9th Apr 2018
> Visa granted: 16th Apr 2018
> No RFI.


Congrats. Must be relieved after such a long wait.
Any chance you could share with us your occupation?
Thanks.


----------



## waitash

Elenina said:


> Hi Waitash,
> 
> I have received a job offer like yours but I have uploaded only the PhD certificate not the previous ones. however I have done the english test as my studies in English were only 4 years long.
> Did you get your nomination approved? how long did it take, I have been waiting for 4 months now, seems too long to me!
> 
> can we talk in private? I have some questions for you!
> 
> thanks


Hey sure, do send me private messages on this. So which uni?
I got my nomination approved in Aug, then applied my visa in Sep, there was an RFI in few days which I uploaded by Oct 1. No reply since, so i have been waiting 8 months now. Now my prof is lagging behind on schedules, so he sent priority processing which was approved March end. So thought it would come in few days, now 3 weeks after priority approval, so I have lost hope. If it doesnt come by next week, my job will b revoked. Thats end of Aussie dreams


----------



## waitash

ptce said:


> Finally we've received visa grant after 10months+1week.
> 1st application: 8th June 2017
> Nomination approved: 17th Oct 2017
> Priority approved: 9th Apr 2018
> Visa granted: 16th Apr 2018
> No RFI.


Great news buddy! Happy for you especially since good news after such a long wait.


----------



## waitash

prioritised dont take more than a week i guess..


----------



## cryptosreeraj

londonraphael said:


> Thanks Cryptosreeraj for sharing. So it couldn't mean that when there's Is a RFI even on Accredited Sponsored applications it causes a delay. Please stay in touch San it seems like we applied at a very similar timeframe including RFI.
> 
> I am going through Stirling Henry. Have you had any further advise from Fragomen about what could be holding it up? Have they had any similar instances?


Hi,

Fragomen told us that there are other applications in similar stage, As our employer is an Accredited sponsor they cannot ask for further priority, So all we can do is to wait for the grant.

May I know what was the RFI asked for you.


----------



## swetajsr

vamsik87 said:


> Thanks Swetajsr, my employer had submitted the application directly and no third party involvement.


Thanks Vamsik87.


----------



## swetajsr

Newbie457 said:


> Hey,
> I didn't, i applied by myself tru the account!


Thanks Newbie457


----------



## londonraphael

cryptosreeraj said:


> londonraphael said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Cryptosreeraj for sharing. So it couldn't mean that when there's Is a RFI even on Accredited Sponsored applications it causes a delay. Please stay in touch San it seems like we applied at a very similar timeframe including RFI.
> 
> I am going through Stirling Henry. Have you had any further advise from Fragomen about what could be holding it up? Have they had any similar instances?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Fragomen told us that there are other applications in similar stage, As our employer is an Accredited sponsor they cannot ask for further priority, So all we can do is to wait for the grant.
> 
> May I know what was the RFI asked for you.
Click to expand...

Hi, interesting.
Sure then RFI was for our medicals and police checks.

It feel more and more sure that had our file been complete when initially lodged that we would have our visa by now.

Did Fragomen say anything about expected time frame based on other similar cases to yours?


----------



## BrianAU

Hi, I'm new to this forum and reading the messages and comments in this forum had answered most of my questions pertaining to 457 Visa Status. 

Congratulations to those who have successfully received their grant letter. I hope I would be allowed to post questions here pertaining to 457 Visa. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cryptosreeraj

londonraphael said:


> Hi, interesting.
> Sure then RFI was for our medicals and police checks.
> 
> It feel more and more sure that had our file been complete when initially lodged that we would have our visa by now.
> 
> Did Fragomen say anything about expected time frame based on other similar cases to yours?


No, They just told me to wait until visa is granted. Did you get any advise from your agent / employer on expediting the process.


----------



## BrianAU

Hi All,

My 457 Visa was timely applied prior to the implementation of the TSS 482 Visa. My occupation is just on the STSOL. Granting that my Visa will be approved, will I still be allowed to renew for another 2 years?


----------



## Dennis111

BrianAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 457 Visa was timely applied prior to the implementation of the TSS 482 Visa. My occupation is just on the STSOL. Granting that my Visa will be approved, will I still be allowed to renew for another 2 years?


yes you will be allowed to apply for a TSS visa as long as you apply onshore. You need to meet all the requirements, which includes 3 years of work experience in your occupation.


----------



## londonraphael

cryptosreeraj said:


> No, They just told me to wait until visa is granted. Did you get any advise from your agent / employer on expediting the process.


Hi, no I've found my agents to be quite reactive. Whether that's the industry standard and that there is nothing else that can be done i don't know, but there i'm trying o find out what options we have. How sure are you that you can't apply for prioritised processing due to your application being via an accredited sponsor? I am going to try this route if i can. I am also reaching out to a few other lawyers to see if that can help.


----------



## clown

@londonraphael, you are quite right they are often not interested in speeding up the process. For example, our agent didn’t advise about English language test exemption or priority processing. I found that myself after researching the website. And priority worked after all. So the applicant/employer need to be proactive probably but not pushy because those department guys can show the opposite reaction


----------



## SONI

Smgawt123 said:


> At least there is 2 of us in the same boat mate . Keep in contact with me to see if we can help each other with the wait. It is pleasing to see others getting there visas in this forum but equally as hard as ours were were submitted in May!!!
> 
> Our RFI sent in September, we are getting to a point where we are going to go over the 11 month mark, therefore I think it will go over the 1 year wait as they wont be fussed about making the "90% in 11 months" stat on the website


HI
your nomination approved yet?
i am waiting for both nomination and visa. both are applied in may.


----------



## SONI

ptce said:


> Finally we've received visa grant after 10months+1week.
> 1st application: 8th June 2017
> Nomination approved: 17th Oct 2017
> Priority approved: 9th Apr 2018
> Visa granted: 16th Apr 2018
> No RFI.


congrats mate

i am still waiting 
applied visa and nomination both in may
both are in processing


----------



## zelda59

Hi everyone,

I received my 457 visa yesterday (with a subsequent applicant).
Timeline:
1st application: 17th January 2018
1st Priority request declined
2nd Priority request: 11th Apr 2018
Visa granted: 17th Apr 2018
No RFI.
Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst

I didn't hear from my immigration lawyer saying that the priority request as been approved and I got my visa straight away.


----------



## KyBe

Anyone who applied MAY 2017 who have been approved?
It's my 11th month today.
Hoping for news


----------



## MyApp

*Current Processing*

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. Hope I will get some help here.
My agent has submitted my final application on 26th Dec 2017 but still no updates from immigration. Does anyone have any idea about current processing time?

My Occupation is Senior Software Developer.

Thanks In advance.


----------



## BrianAU

Dennis111 said:


> yes you will be allowed to apply for a TSS visa as long as you apply onshore. You need to meet all the requirements, which includes 3 years of work experience in your occupation.


Hi Dennis,

Thank you so much for your reply. Fingers crossed that my visa will be approved. Hopefully, just like others, I will still be waiting for few more months before I will hear any update.


----------



## Dennis111

zelda59 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received my 457 visa yesterday (with a subsequent applicant).
> Timeline:
> 1st application: 17th January 2018
> 1st Priority request declined
> 2nd Priority request: 11th Apr 2018
> Visa granted: 17th Apr 2018
> No RFI.
> Occupation: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst
> 
> I didn't hear from my immigration lawyer saying that the priority request as been approved and I got my visa straight away.


Good on you..

Congratulations.

Question from everyone:

How it's possible that some people who applied for visa in January 2018 are getting the visa in 4 months and I've seen people waiting for the visa here for even 11 months..

Why is that ?


----------



## londonraphael

clown said:


> @londonraphael, you are quite right they are often not interested in speeding up the process. For example, our agent didn't advise about English language test exemption or priority processing. I found that myself after researching the website. And priority worked after all. So the applicant/employer need to be proactive probably but not pushy because those department guys can show the opposite reaction


@Clown...I completely agree with you. I would advise everyone to get a second opinion and look at any way you can speed up your application outside of what you current agent/lawyer or adviser is telling you. I will let you know how i get on over the next week with my process.


----------



## waitash

Anybody who had priority accepted application take more than 10 days for decision? Mine was accepted 2 weeks back still no reply. So definitely worried if its a negative sign.


----------



## PKNIndia

Guys any update for the people who's visa filed in OCT?
Mine was filed on OCT-24th, still waiting without any response.


----------



## londonraphael

Hi all, has anyone that applied for a visa with an employer who has accredited sponsor status also applied for priority processing and received it?


----------



## londonraphael

waitash said:


> Anybody who had priority accepted application take more than 10 days for decision? Mine was accepted 2 weeks back still no reply. So definitely worried if its a negative sign.


Hi Waitash i pretty sure i have read about a few people that experienced the same thing on this feed. Maybe try do a search within the forum.


----------



## Dennis111

Are applications of TSS visa being accept now or they'll take some time ?


----------



## Mogzilla86

Well I've been waiting 11 months now!

Initial application 18 may

Request for additional doc on June 8th
Submitted June 9th

11 months later still waiting!

I was working in Australia until Christmas too, didn't realise you couldn't come in and out on a bridging visa (hadn't heard of B) and so haven't worked since December. Fortunately my boss is still holding my job but I don't know if he will much longer!

Tried emailing many times as priority just get ignored. My visa agent is so incompetent that I have to do everything anyway!

Any ideas to speed this along, now it's outside the 90%?


----------



## Mogzilla86

KyBe said:


> Anyone who applied MAY 2017 who have been approved?
> It's my 11th month today.
> Hoping for news


Me too bud! Rang immigration last night they said just send email [email protected]


----------



## Mogzilla86

F##k immigration, the way they are treating people is absolutely disgusting


----------



## Gannicus

Seriously , is this an intentional delay ? what is going on ? why everyone is suffering ? nothing is happening .. See the email from 457 , its been a month almost they didn't move up from 9th Oct... 

Whats happening man ... Frustration is on its peak ... Feel like beggars sending emails and getting same reply as "WAIT until you dead spooky dead"


----------



## MirandaLi1020

Gannicus said:


> Seriously , is this an intentional delay ? what is going on ? why everyone is suffering ? nothing is happening .. See the email from 457 , its been a month almost they didn't move up from 9th Oct...
> 
> Whats happening man ... Frustration is on its peak ... Feel like beggars sending emails and getting same reply as "WAIT until you dead spooky dead"


I think they did this on purpose. They cut skilled immigration, reformed 457, tightened family reunion and pushed refugees out. All those are to "solve the congestion" problem. My agent said they are "reluctant" to give any visa at the moment.

My personal opinion is, they are trying to delay working visas as long as possible, so the employers will have to give up the idea of getting a foreigner. Like at the moment 9-11 months of waiting is basically impossible for any business that has a job vacancy.

Did I mention current PM in immigration dept. is a racist who prefer white people (New Zelanders) than others?


----------



## BrianAU

clown said:


> @londonraphael, you are quite right they are often not interested in speeding up the process. For example, our agent didn't advise about English language test exemption or priority processing. I found that myself after researching the website. And priority worked after all. So the applicant/employer need to be proactive probably but not pushy because those department guys can show the opposite reaction


Hi Clown,

How did you manage to do a request for Priority Processing?

What are the acceptable grounds for such request?

Do you have any sample letter?


----------



## clown

brianAU, the department accepts 3 official reasons for moving the applicant to priority que and one of them is highlighting the need for the employee to be involved in the employer’s large scale tenders/contracts with certain deadlines. So that’s what my wife’s employer did at my advise. I read the letter afterwards and it was quite flexible in format and tailored to their specific situation. So there are no hard rules to write it apparently. They attached some evidence in the form of communication with their prospective clients she will be involved with. 
I am so relieved she was granted the visa because we were also worried the Australian employer would consider revoking the offer and we had already notified our current employers in the home country about leaving since we relied on their previous processing time of 3 months. The whole process turned out to be a complete black box.


----------



## duyanhth

@brianAU Here is the guide for priority request. They read the email fast (1 day) and rejected mine 
p.s This guide is from the auto response when I sent email to them



> Request for priority allocation:
> 
> Please review your business case or circumstance. It must fall in the following guidelines:
> 
> • Claims of large-scale contracts/projects with imminent deadlines - evidence must be provided
> 
> • Applications from sponsors/positions in a remote location
> 
> • Nominations where the nominee is already a subclass 457 visa holder (i.e. change of employer nominations) - These applications are auto-allocated after 2 calendar days from lodgement.
> 
> If it falls within the guideline, email the 457 mailbox [email protected] using the key words 'Priority processing request' in the subject line.


----------



## BrianAU

clown said:


> brianAU, the department accepts 3 official reasons for moving the applicant to priority que and one of them is highlighting the need for the employee to be involved in the employer's large scale tenders/contracts with certain deadlines. So that's what my wife's employer did at my advise. I read the letter afterwards and it was quite flexible in format and tailored to their specific situation. So there are no hard rules to write it apparently. They attached some evidence in the form of communication with their prospective clients she will be involved with.
> I am so relieved she was granted the visa because we were also worried the Australian employer would consider revoking the offer and we had already notified our current employers in the home country about leaving since we relied on their previous processing time of 3 months. The whole process turned out to be a complete black box.


Hi Clown,

Thank you so much for sharing your experience in making priority request. I shall use this criteria to make this request in the coming days. I still have to gather evidence to make my request more credible.


----------



## BrianAU

duyanhth said:


> @brianAU Here is the guide for priority request. They read the email fast (1 day) and rejected mine
> p.s This guide is from the auto response when I sent email to them


Hi Duyanhth,

I'm grateful for providing me those 3 acceptable grounds in making a priority request. At least I will be able to situate myself in one of those grounds.

Don't worry mate, even if your request was rejected, it has somehow made the officer look at your file than letting this be dormant for a number of months. Who knows, he/she will work on it and escalate it to the next stage.


----------



## Dennis111

Anyone have numbers of how many applications are pending results of 457 visa as of today?


----------



## mike446

loveureyes2012 said:


> I provided 1. Bachelor of Tech (4 years - Original Degree) 2. Board of Intermediate Education (2 years) 3. SSC
> Applied: 26th Feb 2018 (No RFI)
> Status: Received


hey,
Your timelines matched mine. Lets keep in touch.
I have also used B.Tech and 12th class institute issued bonafide for that purpose.


----------



## loveureyes2012

mike446 said:


> hey,
> Your timelines matched mine. Lets keep in touch.
> I have also used B.Tech and 12th class institute issued bonafide for that purpose.


Sure ! You too applied on 26th Feb 2018 ?


----------



## mike446

loveureyes2012 said:


> Sure ! You too applied on 26th Feb 2018 ?


On 22nd of Feb...


----------



## Dennis111

Anyone applied in December 2017 and received the visa ?


----------



## Ruki

Dennis111 said:


> Anyone applied in December 2017 and received the visa ?


I applied in December but still waiting..


----------



## AJtoOz

Me too. Applied early December and waiting


----------



## Gannicus

MirandaLi1020 said:


> I think they did this on purpose. They cut skilled immigration, reformed 457, tightened family reunion and pushed refugees out. All those are to "solve the congestion" problem. My agent said they are "reluctant" to give any visa at the moment.
> 
> My personal opinion is, they are trying to delay working visas as long as possible, so the employers will have to give up the idea of getting a foreigner. Like at the moment 9-11 months of waiting is basically impossible for any business that has a job vacancy.
> 
> Did I mention current PM in immigration dept. is a racist who prefer white people (New Zelanders) than others?


True that.. I also heard the same about PM.. I am literally hating this now..


----------



## Gannicus

clown said:


> brianAU, the department accepts 3 official reasons for moving the applicant to priority que and one of them is highlighting the need for the employee to be involved in the employer's large scale tenders/contracts with certain deadlines. So that's what my wife's employer did at my advise. I read the letter afterwards and it was quite flexible in format and tailored to their specific situation. So there are no hard rules to write it apparently. They attached some evidence in the form of communication with their prospective clients she will be involved with.
> I am so relieved she was granted the visa because we were also worried the Australian employer would consider revoking the offer and we had already notified our current employers in the home country about leaving since we relied on their previous processing time of 3 months. The whole process turned out to be a complete black box.


Hi Clown,

Can you please advice how to send priority processing for "subsequent entrant" on 457 ?


----------



## aussiesteve

MirandaLi1020 said:


> I think they did this on purpose. They cut skilled immigration, reformed 457, tightened family reunion and pushed refugees out. All those are to "solve the congestion" problem. My agent said they are "reluctant" to give any visa at the moment.
> 
> My personal opinion is, they are trying to delay working visas as long as possible, so the employers will have to give up the idea of getting a foreigner. Like at the moment 9-11 months of waiting is basically impossible for any business that has a job vacancy.
> 
> Did I mention current PM in immigration dept. is a racist who prefer white people (New Zelanders) than others?


Making scurrilous, claims without facts is only inflammatory, and your mention of New Zealanders, many of whom are not white, would indicate that you fail to understand the special relationship between Australia and New Zealand, where Citizens of New Zealand who are not of health or character concern, have no need to apply for visa to work and stay in Australia. They are issued a Special Category Visa upon entry to Australia. 
While venting your displeasure may make you feel better, it in no way assists those who use this forum to gain useful information regarding the progress of their visa application.


----------



## clown

@Gannicus, I wouldn’t know about subsequent entrants specifically as we didn’t apply for that, sorry. I assume some kind of “compassionate” grounds thing would work in rare cases.


----------



## Elenina

is this emali address [email protected] still active?

I have sent one email 1 month ago asking some information about the validity of police certificates but still no answer!
(I have included name, application number and date of birth)

Thanks


----------



## Smgawt123

Mogzilla86 said:


> Well I've been waiting 11 months now!
> 
> Initial application 18 may
> 
> Request for additional doc on June 8th
> Submitted June 9th
> 
> 11 months later still waiting!
> 
> I was working in Australia until Christmas too, didn't realise you couldn't come in and out on a bridging visa (hadn't heard of B) and so haven't worked since December. Fortunately my boss is still holding my job but I don't know if he will much longer!
> 
> Tried emailing many times as priority just get ignored. My visa agent is so incompetent that I have to do everything anyway!
> 
> Any ideas to speed this along, now it's outside the 90%?


We are in the same boat Mate, Nearly 11 months wait for us, we actually had a conversation the other night about withdrawing and getting on with our life in our home country. This wait for a 2 year visa is just not worth it. We said as a couple we would wait for a short time longer then we may pull out as we want to move on with our lives.


----------



## duyanhth

Smgawt123 said:


> We are in the same boat Mate, Nearly 11 months wait for us, we actually had a conversation the other night about withdrawing and getting on with our life in our home country. This wait for a 2 year visa is just not worth it. We said as a couple we would wait for a short time longer then we may pull out as we want to move on with our lives.


I'm heading to 11 months waiting now and sharing the feeling with you. I'm fine with whatever conditions for the visa but they need to do it fast. The world is growing except us due to something we cannot responsible for.


----------



## Recca

aussiesteve said:


> MirandaLi1020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they did this on purpose. They cut skilled immigration, reformed 457, tightened family reunion and pushed refugees out. All those are to "solve the congestion" problem. My agent said they are "reluctant" to give any visa at the moment.
> 
> My personal opinion is, they are trying to delay working visas as long as possible, so the employers will have to give up the idea of getting a foreigner. Like at the moment 9-11 months of waiting is basically impossible for any business that has a job vacancy.
> 
> Did I mention current PM in immigration dept. is a racist who prefer white people (New Zelanders) than others?
> 
> 
> 
> Making scurrilous, claims without facts is only inflammatory, and your mention of New Zealanders, many of whom are not white, would indicate that you fail to understand the special relationship between Australia and New Zealand, where Citizens of New Zealand who are not of health or character concern, have no need to apply for visa to work and stay in Australia. They are issued a Special Category Visa upon entry to Australia.
> While venting your displeasure may make you feel better, it in no way assists those who use this forum to gain useful information regarding the progress of their visa application.
Click to expand...

Well said. I do not want to sound like the protagonist nor the antagonist here but it is better to set aside our personal grudge and emotion bacause of frustration.

I do not want to hurt other's sentiments but instead of sourgraping, it is better for us expats to follow the trend, policies and regular updates from homeaffairs.

We have to be patient and at the same time play by their rules.

Hope I mitigate some of frustrations my dear co- applicants.

Recca


----------



## duyanhth

Elenina said:


> is this emali address [email protected] still active?
> 
> I have sent one email 1 month ago asking some information about the validity of police certificates but still no answer!
> (I have included name, application number and date of birth)
> 
> Thanks


It is: [email protected]
It is not 100% guaranty but you may post question in this forum and some people can provide useful info about police check.


----------



## Harrypannu

It is so frustrating to wait for a subsequent entrant visa for nearly six months without any reason. Can't even request priority processing coz there is not any involvement of business in this visa so they denied it straight away. It's so frustrating to sit and wait. I am clueless about the immigration processing procedures. Does anyone can help.


----------



## jel

hello everyone, i just want to inform you that i got my subsequent visa grant today. application lodge january 15, 2018, priority request april 10 declined, health undertaking form april 17, complete health undertaking form april 19, visa grant april 20. 

ive been reading post here and this might give hope to others who are still waiting for their grants


----------



## Elenina

duyanhth said:


> It is: [email protected]
> It is not 100% guaranty but you may post question in this forum and some people can provide useful info about police check.


I did send an email to [email protected] time ago (for another question) and I got an answer after one week. So that email address was correct.
However, I will try also the one you gave me, thanks!


----------



## deshpande.omkar

jel said:


> hello everyone, i just want to inform you that i got my subsequent visa grant today. application lodge january 15, 2018, priority request april 10 declined, health undertaking form april 17, complete health undertaking form april 19, visa grant april 20.
> 
> ive been reading post here and this might give hope to others who are still waiting for their grants


Congratulations!!! good to hear that.
i have also applied for subsequent visa in December but haven't heard any thing from them. How did you lodged the priority request with them ? did you sent an email to them requesting for priority processing?


----------



## oasisnavin

jel said:


> hello everyone, i just want to inform you that i got my subsequent visa grant today. application lodge january 15, 2018, priority request april 10 declined, health undertaking form april 17, complete health undertaking form april 19, visa grant april 20.
> 
> ive been reading post here and this might give hope to others who are still waiting for their grants


Congratulations jel.
May i know what reason you put for priority processing please. I know it got declined but like to know the reason for subsequent entrant priority processing.

Thanks.


----------



## jel

oasisnavin said:


> Congratulations jel.
> May i know what reason you put for priority processing please. I know it got declined but like to know the reason for subsequent entrant priority processing.
> 
> Thanks.


april 10, I ask immigration for priority processing because our wedding anniversary will be on april 16. but they declined the request. 
april 17 request for another form and got a grant april 20.

i suggest you can try to find other reasons to prioritized your request. no harm on trying.


----------



## jel

deshpande.omkar said:


> Congratulations!!! good to hear that.
> i have also applied for subsequent visa in December but haven't heard any thing from them. How did you lodged the priority request with them ? did you sent an email to them requesting for priority processing?


yes i emailed them at [email protected]. and request for a priority attached our marriage certificate stating that april 16 our wedding anniversary and my visa application confirmation so they cam check my reference number.


----------



## jel

[email protected],
[email protected]

i used this email address, to make sure they will see my request. and when they declined, i replied and thanked them.

i am happy even they declined at least they show interest on my request.


----------



## oasisnavin

jel said:


> april 10, I ask immigration for priority processing because our wedding anniversary will be on april 16. but they declined the request.
> april 17 request for another form and got a grant april 20.
> 
> i suggest you can try to find other reasons to prioritized your request. no harm on trying.


Thanks Mate.
Appreciate it. I will try and see my luck.


----------



## Harrypannu

jel said:


> hello everyone, i just want to inform you that i got my subsequent visa grant today. application lodge january 15, 2018, priority request april 10 declined, health undertaking form april 17, complete health undertaking form april 19, visa grant april 20.
> 
> ive been reading post here and this might give hope to others who are still waiting for their grants


Congrats dear finally someone has got it. Not any gud news for me applied subsequent complete file on 31 oct no RFIs till today. So it means there is not any procedure of picking up files by the date it is just random shit and also depends on case officers attitude towards work. Strange very strange.


----------



## PKNIndia

Harrypannu said:


> Congrats dear finally someone has got it. Not any gud news for me applied subsequent complete file on 31 oct no RFIs till today. So it means there is not any procedure of picking up files by the date it is just random shit and also depends on case officers attitude towards work. Strange very strange.


Hi Harrypannu,
Even my application was also filed on Oct-24th till now no RFI and status in Immi account says "Received". Please let me know if there is any change in status of your application.

Just one more information, in my immi account, last updated date was initially used to show as Oct-24th (when my application filed), but now recently from 1 to 2 months back, it changed to Nov-17th.

Is it the same for you as well? if yes, any reason if you know why the change is.

Frustrating to wait, but no option for me another than waiting...


----------



## Harrypannu

PKNIndia said:


> Hi Harrypannu,
> Even my application was also filed on Oct-24th till now no RFI and status in Immi account says "Received". Please let me know if there is any change in status of your application.
> 
> Just one more information, in my immi account, last updated date was initially used to show as Oct-24th (when my application filed), but now recently from 1 to 2 months back, it changed to Nov-17th.
> 
> Is it the same for you as well? if yes, any reason if you know why the change is.
> 
> Frustrating to wait, but no option for me another than waiting...


Hi there the last update date was changed from 31 to 17 nov after they updated immi account on 3 march even without any RFI. date still shows. i was also bit worried about that. Even consulted with my agent they doesn't even have any clue why was that happened.


----------



## jel

Harrypannu said:


> Congrats dear finally someone h6as got it. Not any gud news for me applied subsequent complete file on 31 oct no RFIs till today. So it means there is not any procedure of picking up files by the date it is just random shit and also depends on case officers attitude towards work. Strange very strange.


yeah. i also thought my visa will be granted on june or july. i was surprised that it was granted without rfi for just 3months.


----------



## Dennis111

aussiesteve said:


> Making scurrilous, claims without facts is only inflammatory, and your mention of New Zealanders, many of whom are not white, would indicate that you fail to understand the special relationship between Australia and New Zealand, where Citizens of New Zealand who are not of health or character concern, have no need to apply for visa to work and stay in Australia. They are issued a Special Category Visa upon entry to Australia.
> While venting your displeasure may make you feel better, it in no way assists those who use this forum to gain useful information regarding the progress of their visa application.


What OP ( MirandaLi1020) meant is that the immigration Minister will cut the intake of Asian migrants and will use their quota to give skilled visas to new Zealanders.. which means that not many people from Asia will be welcomed in Australia.

Check this out :. Government's immigration tweak sees overseas Asians out, integrated Kiwis in - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

You need to update yourself mate, the whole world knows the relationship between Australia and kiwis lol


----------



## Gannicus

Harrypannu said:


> It is so frustrating to wait for a subsequent entrant visa for nearly six months without any reason. Can't even request priority processing coz there is not any involvement of business in this visa so they denied it straight away. It's so frustrating to sit and wait. I am clueless about the immigration processing procedures. Does anyone can help.


Harrypannu i am on the same boat  seriously , its devastating... when did you apply ? i applied in Dec'17... even my police certificates going to expire ... dont know what to do ... it was a hell of a job to get those certificates from 3 different regions ... why they doing this with us


----------



## Gannicus

jel said:


> hello everyone, i just want to inform you that i got my subsequent visa grant today. application lodge january 15, 2018, priority request april 10 declined, health undertaking form april 17, complete health undertaking form april 19, visa grant april 20.
> 
> ive been reading post here and this might give hope to others who are still waiting for their grants


Jel First of all Congrats Mate ... you made it across.. I need some information if you can help me pls

1. Whats the date written on your visa for entry to australia ? is there any time limit before you MUST enter australia ?

2. Did you give your biometrics or they asked for it before granting visa ?


----------



## jel

Gannicus said:


> Jel First of all Congrats Mate ... you made it across.. I need some information if you can help me pls
> 
> 1. Whats the date written on your visa for entry to australia ? is there any time limit before you MUST enter australia ?
> 
> 2. Did you give your biometrics or they asked for it before granting visa ?


answer:
1. must enter before december 2018. means i can enter australia next week. my application is subsequent visa

2. no biometrics


----------



## aussiesteve

Dennis111 said:


> What OP ( MirandaLi1020) meant is that the immigration Minister will cut the intake of Asian migrants and will use their quota to give skilled visas to new Zealanders.. which means that not many people from Asia will be welcomed in Australia.
> 
> Check this out :. Government's immigration tweak sees overseas Asians out, integrated Kiwis in - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> You need to update yourself mate, the whole world knows the relationship between Australia and kiwis lol


It may be worthwhile reading the article carefully, it is referring to skilled permanent visas, this particular thread refers to the now defunct 457 visa, which was a temporary visa.
What, I was specifically referring to was the overtly racist comments made by the OP, which have no place in this forum!


----------



## Harrypannu

Gannicus said:


> Harrypannu i am on the same boat  seriously , its devastating... when did you apply ? i applied in Dec'17... even my police certificates going to expire ... dont know what to do ... it was a hell of a job to get those certificates from 3 different regions ... why they doing this with us


Hi Gannicus, my submission date was 31 oct and it was just a subsequent entrant no need for sponsorship or nomination approvals but still waiting. aren't the police reports valid for 12 months for immigration purposes ?


----------



## Gannicus

jel said:


> answer:
> 1. must enter before december 2018. means i can enter australia next week. my application is subsequent visa
> 
> 2. no biometrics


Jel .. Really appreciate your reply !

Any idea on what basis they wrote Dec 2018 ? I heard somewhere its like the date of expiry of your police certificate or medicals ? Can you refer anything here ?

Thanks alot once again ...


----------



## Gannicus

Harrypannu said:


> Hi Gannicus, my submission date was 31 oct and it was just a subsequent entrant no need for sponsorship or nomination approvals but still waiting. aren't the police reports valid for 12 months for immigration purposes ?


Harrypannu does 457 counts as "immigration" ? Its temporary visa for a certain time period .. I am not sure if they consider police certificate for 12 months for this visa...

But i am afraid , my certificates stated valid for 3 months only ...

Getting anxious now ...


----------



## jel

Gannicus said:


> Jel .. Really appreciate your reply !
> 
> Any idea on what basis they wrote Dec 2018 ? I heard somewhere its like the date of expiry of your police certificate or medicals ? Can you refer anything here ?
> 
> Thanks alot once again ...


i dont know exactly the reason for december 2018. but my medical was done december 2017 and my nbi november 2017


----------



## ptce

colonius said:


> Congrats. Must be relieved after such a long wait.
> Any chance you could share with us your occupation?
> Thanks.


Thanks colonius.  My occupation is software engineer.


----------



## colonius

ptce said:


> Thanks colonius.  My occupation is software engineer.


Thanks and best of luck in your new life


----------



## colonius

FYI the estimated 457 processing time changed to 5 - 9 months now. I guess everybody got the same estimation. Probably they are back on track after the TSS implementation. Hopefully it will not change to 9 - 11 months when TSS applications are starting to pile up.


----------



## MirandaLi1020

Dennis111 said:


> What OP ( MirandaLi1020) meant is that the immigration Minister will cut the intake of Asian migrants and will use their quota to give skilled visas to new Zealanders.. which means that not many people from Asia will be welcomed in Australia.
> 
> You need to update yourself mate, the whole world knows the relationship between Australia and kiwis lol


Hi Dennis111,

Thanks for this. Appreciated!

Everybody has different opinion from different angle for almost everything.

We all are experiencing difficult times because the attitude of DOHA and the government. We are all free to express our own opinion. I would respect his reply and I wouldn't post anything about the PM and his personal characteristic anymore if he thinks that's offensive.

I won't do anything that has the potential to create more pressure for anyone in the forums since we are already in a big dilemma.

Thanks again Dennis! I think that's fine we keep our opinions for ourselves, but keep it private. I am more than happy to connect with you personally to talk about it.

Warm regards.
Miranda Li


----------



## Maggie-May24

Gannicus said:


> Harrypannu does 457 counts as "immigration" ? Its temporary visa for a certain time period .. I am not sure if they consider police certificate for 12 months for this visa...
> 
> But i am afraid , my certificates stated valid for 3 months only ...
> 
> Getting anxious now ...


DoHA requires the police check to have been completed within the past 12 months regardless of what may be written on the certificate about a validity period.


----------



## MirandaLi1020

PKNIndia said:


> Hi Harrypannu,
> Even my application was also filed on Oct-24th till now no RFI and status in Immi account says "Received". Please let me know if there is any change in status of your application.
> 
> Just one more information, in my immi account, last updated date was initially used to show as Oct-24th (when my application filed), but now recently from 1 to 2 months back, it changed to Nov-17th.
> 
> Is it the same for you as well? if yes, any reason if you know why the change is.
> 
> Frustrating to wait, but no option for me another than waiting...


Me too, I applied at 20 Oct. No update, no information at all.
The last updated has been changed to 17 Nov -- I don't know when does that happen.
No idea of why it's been changed, my agent said she didn't do anything by then.

Also, last Fri, she said the process has been slowly moved to 9 Oct. It will take at least 2 wks to get to my application.


----------



## PKNIndia

MirandaLi1020 said:


> Me too, I applied at 20 Oct. No update, no information at all.
> The last updated has been changed to 17 Nov -- I don't know when does that happen.
> No idea of why it's been changed, my agent said she didn't do anything by then.
> 
> Also, last Fri, she said the process has been slowly moved to 9 Oct. It will take at least 2 wks to get to my application.


Thanks for the reply...

As i have noticed, there are 3 people (in this forum) who filed in October month and last updated date modified to 17-Nov and still waiting for Visa to be finalized.

I know , how much it is hurting to wait. One good news it that, in Immi account estimation date is changed from 9-11 months to 5-9 months.

All the best for the people who are waiting for Visa, Please keep posted if you get your visa finalized.


----------



## nk_nepal

colonius said:


> FYI the estimated 457 processing time changed to 5 - 9 months now. I guess everybody got the same estimation. Probably they are back on track after the TSS implementation. Hopefully it will not change to 9 - 11 months when TSS applications are starting to pile up.


 Yep just checked immi account they changed to 5-9 month but i am waiting frm june 2017 almose 11 months now. RFI on oct 2017 sinc then no update. Very frustrating


----------



## SONI

nk_nepal said:


> Yep just checked immi account they changed to 5-9 month but i am waiting frm june 2017 almose 11 months now. RFI on oct 2017 sinc then no update. Very frustrating


i am waiting from may 2017 . nomination and visa still in process


----------



## PKNIndia

nk_nepal said:


> Yep just checked immi account they changed to 5-9 month but i am waiting frm june 2017 almose 11 months now. RFI on oct 2017 sinc then no update. Very frustrating


Hi,

If possible can you share, when was your RFI submitted in Oct? and what is the current "Last Updated Date" in immi account?


----------



## Smgawt123

SONI said:


> i am waiting from may 2017 . nomination and visa still in process


Same mate, been waiting since May 2017!!! I think they might have lost the may applications from the looks of things!


----------



## nk_nepal

PKNIndia said:


> nk_nepal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep just checked immi account they changed to 5-9 month but i am waiting frm june 2017 almose 11 months now. RFI on oct 2017 sinc then no update. Very frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If possible can you share, when was your RFI submitted in Oct? and what is the current "Last Updated Date" in immi account?
Click to expand...

Ya mate! RFI requested on 10th oct and my agent submited same day. It was health insurance.
Current "Last updated date" is 10th October


----------



## dindurion

Hi all,

has anyone whose application has exceeded the advertised processing times had any luck with following the department up on the application? 

We have applied on the 2nd June 2017, RFI 3rd September (HR department had mixed up documents and uploaded wrong document as proof of health insurance) - provided info the same day. Nothing heard since then. Called them up today, after 3hr in the line (no call back option this time) only info given was nobody has looked at the application since the RFI and we should email in order to get an update. Just received the usual auto reply...so I was wondering if anybody has received an actual reply after a while?


----------



## birdnerd

Hello eveyone,

I just received my visa grant today. 

Sponsor application, nomination, and visa application submitted 15 December 2017. No RFI or biometrics needed. Visa approved 23 April 2018. Job code is 212499 Journalists and other Writers and the job is a transfer with my current employer. No priority request. 

Good luck to all here still waiting!


----------



## duyanhth

Smgawt123 said:


> Same mate, been waiting since May 2017!!! I think they might have lost the may applications from the looks of things!


I'm same (Jul 2017). I requested for priority processing and they rejected it so I believe application wont never be forgotten, we are just in slow queue for unknown reason


----------



## soep

Applied for 457 in sep 2017 and it got granted today 23 april. About 7 months. 😁


----------



## Fp1018

Congratulations and thanks for posting your timeline did you have any RFI? Thanks



soep said:


> Applied for 457 in sep 2017 and it got granted today 23 april. About 7 months. &#128513;


----------



## nani35

*homeaffairs.gov.au-processing-times*

Check in

homeaffairs.gov.au-processing-times


----------



## Dennis111

So is it true that December 2017 cases are being processed now ?


----------



## PKNIndia

Dennis111 said:


> So is it true that December 2017 cases are being processed now ?


Yes, Some of my friends who filed on Dec 6th got visa approved today.


----------



## Recca

Dennis111 said:


> So is it true that December 2017 cases are being processed now ?


Hi Dennis

I think majority of the 457 application processed the Nov-Dec app though some of us processed earlier.

The thing is, it is now picking up speed on grant notification for 457 visa app. I feel sorry to those whose papers running 9-11 months or longer.

If you won't mind, what is your country of origin and nominated occupation?

Recca


----------



## PKNIndia

soep said:


> Applied for 457 in sep 2017 and it got granted today 23 april. About 7 months. &#128513;


Congrats!!!

What date in September,Any RFI, and by any chance do you remember, what was your "last updated date" in immi account before visa grant?


----------



## Ruki

Anybody out there who’s lodged their visa applications under CHEF category in December 2017 ?


----------



## nk_nepal

Ruki said:


> Anybody out there who's lodged their visa applications under CHEF category in December 2017 ?


I Applied under CHEF but not in December. It wS june 2017 and still waiting &#128542;


----------



## SONI

Smgawt123 said:


> Same mate, been waiting since May 2017!!! I think they might have lost the may applications from the looks of things!


i called immigration 100 times, every time they gave same answer 10% application takes more time, 

emailed them but no answer , just auto reply coming.


----------



## SONI

HI 
Can some one give me some information please.
i applied my nomination and visa together in may 2017. they both are still in progress. but my sponsership expired now. should i need to renew my sbs or not?
can anyone help me please?


----------



## mike446

Hey all,
Is there any problem with importing 457 application in to my immi account if I have applied through an agent?
Also how to check nomination status?


----------



## londonraphael

mike446 said:


> Hey all,
> Is there any problem with importing 457 application in to my immi account if I have applied through an agent?
> Also how to check nomination status?


Hi Mike I recently did this and it was fine. I didn't check with my agent but there have been no issues since did it. Now at least I can check it myself.


----------



## mike446

londonraphael said:


> Hi Mike I recently did this and it was fine. I didn't check with my agent but there have been no issues since did it. Now at least I can check it myself.


thanks mate! 
That's also my point; we get to check the status ourselves. Agents normally suggest against it, Instead of telling what and what not to do with importing. So, I was bit confused.


----------



## Jun12345

Hello 
New for these forum and new member. Can you help me for what meaning of RFI.Visa lodge last Nov. 22, 2017 until now waiting. I sent message fron visa assessment agent told me was visa under process. 

Advance thanks and Regards


----------



## Dennis111

Jun12345 said:


> Hello
> New for these forum and new member. Can you help me for what meaning of RFI.Visa lodge last Nov. 22, 2017 until now waiting. I sent message fron visa assessment agent told me was visa under process.
> 
> Advance thanks and Regards


RFI means request for information, which means if your case is opened and the case officer requests some more documents from you , then this situation is called RFI

Best of luck


----------



## Jun12345

Thanks dennis for quick reply and information


----------



## swetajsr

mike446 said:


> Hey all,
> Is there any problem with importing 457 application in to my immi account if I have applied through an agent?
> Also how to check nomination status?


Hello Mike,

I have also imported my application and was fine. Now I am also checking the status daily instead poking my agent every then and now.

I also do not know how to check the nomination, please help me also if you find any answer.

Thanks.


----------



## ptce

SONI said:


> HI
> Can some one give me some information please.
> i applied my nomination and visa together in may 2017. they both are still in progress. but my sponsership expired now. should i need to renew my sbs or not?
> can anyone help me please?


Hi Soni, my employer sponsorship expired before the nomination & visa got approved too. According to my agent, the sponsorship need to be renewed before the nomination & visa can be approved. Hope it helps.


----------



## colonius

Hi all,

I am very excited to share with you that my visa was granted today.
Here is the timeline:
- 6 March 2018: nomination and visa application
- 27 March 2018: medical results updated to immi
- 16 April 2018: asked for priority processing
- 23 April 2018: priority approved
- 24 April 2018: nomination approved and visa granted.

Occupation : ICT Business Analyst

Good luck to those who are still waiting for their visa.

Cheers


----------



## londonraphael

colonius said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am very excited to share with you that my visa was granted today.
> Here is the timeline:
> - 6 March 2018: nomination and visa application
> - 27 March 2018: medical results updated to immi
> - 16 April 2018: asked for priority processing
> - 23 April 2018: priority approved
> - 24 April 2018: nomination approved and visa granted.
> 
> Occupation : ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting for their visa.
> 
> Cheers


Amazing news well done. Very quick turnaround. Was your application via an accredited sponsor by any chance?


----------



## mike446

sure!
I'll if I get one.


----------



## mike446

swetajsr said:


> Hello Mike,
> 
> I have also imported my application and was fine. Now I am also checking the status daily instead poking my agent every then and now.
> 
> I also do not know how to check the nomination, please help me also if you find any answer.
> 
> Thanks.


Sure! I'll.


----------



## sgpshr

colonius said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am very excited to share with you that my visa was granted today.
> Here is the timeline:
> - 6 March 2018: nomination and visa application
> - 27 March 2018: medical results updated to immi
> - 16 April 2018: asked for priority processing
> - 23 April 2018: priority approved
> - 24 April 2018: nomination approved and visa granted.
> 
> Occupation : ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting for their visa.
> 
> Cheers


Congratulations. Have you submitted private health insurance? Is it mandatory to grant the 457 VISA?

if you won't mind could you please share with us what were you written in priority mail?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fabian80

Hi guys, congrats to those who have received in the last few days. My application still says “Received” but the last updated date has changed to 24April and I haven’t updated anything. Could that mean they have opened my application again or not?


----------



## mike446

Fabian80 said:


> Hi guys, congrats to those who have received in the last few days. My application still says "Received" but the last updated date has changed to 24April and I haven't updated anything. Could that mean they have opened my application again or not?


I read online "If your last updated date is changed, it means your application has entered the verification stage and may be your case officer has sent any further requirements in relation to your application. You may see further details by clicking on TRN number of your application."

May be you can check with your agent or check the details in immi account.

May I ask when did you apply for the visa?


----------



## Fabian80

Hi, nomination application was submitted on the 20Dec and Visa application on 28Feb, both still received status but both updated to 24Apr. On 25March medicals were requested which we done and were uploaded the 27th. I have no agent as the agent messed up the 1st application from September so the company submitted the application and sent me the details to monitor in case of any requests so as everything is now loaded on the application I’m hoping this is the final stretch and a case officer is now looking into my application.


----------



## Fabian80

Nominate Application date was 20Dec and Visa App was 28Feb, I do know that because the previous managers who submitted the application has now left the company they were submitting also for a change of the nomination email correspondence address but that hasn’t been changed.


----------



## Titotito2

Fabian80 said:


> Nominate Application date was 20Dec and Visa App was 28Feb, I do know that because the previous managers who submitted the application has now left the company they were submitting also for a change of the nomination email correspondence address but that hasn't been changed.


Hi Fabian80, 
I'm in the same case. My application last updated date was changed on the 23rd of March while no documents where submitted or anything requested and the status is still received. Nothing has changed since then. I applied on the 20th of December and it still says received. So in my experience, it doesn't mean much.
All the best,


----------



## colonius

londonraphael said:


> Amazing news well done. Very quick turnaround. Was your application via an accredited sponsor by any chance?


Thanks. No, my company is not accedited sponsor.


----------



## colonius

sgpshr said:


> Congratulations. Have you submitted private health insurance? Is it mandatory to grant the 457 VISA?
> 
> if you won't mind could you please share with us what were you written in priority mail?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have subscribed private insurance starting 1/07. The insurer told me that if I arrive before or after 1/07, I could always give them a call to change the start date of the insurance.

The priority letter was done by the agent and referred to few upcoming projects which required my presence. As you are not allowed to go to Australia and work even for 1 minute while 457 visa is processing, we had to apply for the priority processing, otherwise those projects were jeopardized.


----------



## IGSTEWART

waitash said:


> Anybody who had priority accepted application take more than 10 days for decision? Mine was accepted 2 weeks back still no reply. So definitely worried if its a negative sign.


Hi Waitash

Have you had any update on your priority processing?


----------



## waitash

IGSTEWART said:


> Hi Waitash
> 
> Have you had any update on your priority processing?


No replies. I got tired of waiting so send a new priority processing request in which I also mentioned that my previous priority processing had no replies. This was accepted again by a new CO last Thursday. Now 4 days passed and still nothing
Seriously don't know whats happening there. I would be the only one whose application was put under priority twice and still no replies

Are you waiting after priority?


----------



## IGSTEWART

Hi Waitash

Yes I also applied for priority processing and was accepted about 2 weeks ago. Before this I sent them an email asking if their was a problem with my application but they replied saying they could not comment on any specific applications. Been waiting ever since.

Very frustrating.


----------



## vipul_patel_08

*457 lodged in July and still waiting*

Hi,

Employer has lodged the 457 dependent application for my wife since July 17. Its been *9 month and 10 days* and no response yet.

I have contacted employer agent and he used to tell me the latest status. Now latest status is *Further assessment in progress* since 2 month.

Agent told that they raised Follow up mail and but no response yet. My employer cant reveal tracking ID to me as per policy so i cant do anything from my side except waiting.

Please help me out if any one has encountered similar problem. My employer is suggesting not to apply Tourist visa until application is cleared.

Please help.


----------



## waitash

IGSTEWART said:


> Hi Waitash
> 
> Yes I also applied for priority processing and was accepted about 2 weeks ago. Before this I sent them an email asking if their was a problem with my application but they replied saying they could not comment on any specific applications. Been waiting ever since.
> 
> Very frustrating.


True. It helps to know there are other people in same boat. So it may not be a negative sign after all. Just some applications taking more time then the others. I asked the DIBP on their facebook page about this and they said some applications take their time for checks even if its placed on priority. Also its never mentioned anywhere on their website that prioritized applications should be completed in one or two weeks. I saw in this forum everyone whose priority got accepted got their visas or RFIs and then visas in less than two weeks, even as less as in a day. So 2-3 weeks is unimaginable for us, but there are applications which is taking longer like ours. Anyway as they say No news is still good news. Fingers crossed for us. Keep me updated if you hear anything.


----------



## sgpshr

colonius said:


> I have subscribed private insurance starting 1/07. The insurer told me that if I arrive before or after 1/07, I could always give them a call to change the start date of the insurance.
> 
> The priority letter was done by the agent and referred to few upcoming projects which required my presence. As you are not allowed to go to Australia and work even for 1 minute while 457 visa is processing, we had to apply for the priority processing, otherwise those projects were jeopardized.


Thank you so much for your info. luckily my visa granted Today.Hope we will catch it up for beer in Australia.


----------



## sgpshr

Hi All,

I am happy to annouce you that my VISA granted today.

Applied on 15-March
PCC/Medical on 22-March
Initial assessment-03-Apr
RFI Wife PCC/Health Examination-03-Apr
Wife PCC/Medical-17Apr
VISA Granted-25-Apr
Nominated occupation-Developer Programmer

VISA granted without private health insurance .However in application they asked me to hold private health insurance before entering to Australia.

I am not sure about my employer as accrediated employer.

Wish you luck to all of you!


----------



## londonraphael

sgpshr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to annouce you that my VISA granted today.
> 
> Applied on 15-March
> PCC/Medical on 22-March
> Initial assessment-03-Apr
> RFI Wife PCC/Health Examination-03-Apr
> Wife PCC/Medical-17Apr
> VISA Granted-25-Apr
> Nominated occupation-Developer Programmer
> 
> VISA granted without private health insurance .However in application they asked me to hold private health insurance before entering to Australia.
> 
> I am not sure about my employer as accrediated employer.
> 
> Wish you luck to all of you!


Wow well done and congrats. I'm surprised they are processing today since its a public holiday in Australia. Did your application get granted today Or yesterday? Thanks and good luck in Aus


----------



## sgpshr

londonraphael said:


> Wow well done and congrats. I'm surprised they are processing today since its a public holiday in Australia. Did your application get granted today Or yesterday? Thanks and good luck in Aus


Today,I got a reply from my employer that visa is granted. I checked day before y'day but they didn't confirm. I am not sure whether it was granted y'day or today.


----------



## vipul_patel_08

vipul_patel_08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Employer has lodged the 457 dependent application for my wife since July 17. Its been *9 month and 10 days* and no response yet.
> 
> I have contacted employer agent and he used to tell me the latest status. Now latest status is *Further assessment in progress* since 2 month.
> 
> Agent told that they raised Follow up mail and but no response yet. My employer cant reveal tracking ID to me as per policy so i cant do anything from my side except waiting.
> 
> Please help me out if any one has encountered similar problem. My employer is suggesting not to apply Tourist visa until application is cleared.
> 
> Please help.


Please can anybody look at my post above please and advise.


----------



## londonraphael

vipul_patel_08 said:


> vipul_patel_08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Employer has lodged the 457 dependent application for my wife since July 17. Its been *9 month and 10 days* and no response yet.
> 
> I have contacted employer agent and he used to tell me the latest status. Now latest status is *Further assessment in progress* since 2 month.
> 
> Agent told that they raised Follow up mail and but no response yet. My employer cant reveal tracking ID to me as per policy so i cant do anything from my side except waiting.
> 
> Please help me out if any one has encountered similar problem. My employer is suggesting not to apply Tourist visa until application is cleared.
> 
> Please help.
> 
> 
> 
> Please can anybody look at my post above please and advise.
Click to expand...

Hi there, If they havent done already, your best option is for yoyr employer to send an email requesting priority. Make sure to mark the email subject urgent and attach justification.

Good luck


----------



## vipul_patel_08

londonraphael said:


> Hi there, If they havent done already, your best option is for yoyr employer to send an email requesting priority. Make sure to mark the email subject urgent and attach justification.
> 
> Good luck


Hi,

Thanks for reply. Here this is only the problem how migration agent of employer sends mail to DIBP thats totally unknown to us.

I cant ask proof about mail being sent or not. And its totally inconsistent. Some application got approved in 2 month, 3 month 5 month and some in 10 months as well.

Same Employer but do not know why such specific cases are hanging around.


----------



## PKNIndia

vipul_patel_08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for reply. Here this is only the problem how migration agent of employer sends mail to DIBP thats totally unknown to us.
> 
> I cant ask proof about mail being sent or not. And its totally inconsistent. Some application got approved in 2 month, 3 month 5 month and some in 10 months as well.
> 
> Same Employer but do not know why such specific cases are hanging around.


Yes, same here too, There are some application from my company which are processed in 4 months, 5 months but i am still waiting after completing 6 months.

So terrible days, and still counting....


----------



## londonraphael

vipul_patel_08 said:


> londonraphael said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, If they havent done already, your best option is for yoyr employer to send an email requesting priority. Make sure to mark the email subject urgent and attach justification.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for reply. Here this is only the problem how migration agent of employer sends mail to DIBP thats totally unknown to us.
> 
> I cant ask proof about mail being sent or not. And its totally inconsistent. Some application got approved in 2 month, 3 month 5 month and some in 10 months as well.
> 
> Same Employer but do not know why such specific cases are hanging around.
Click to expand...

Unfortunately i think sometimes it's down to luck. If you happen to get the right case worker at the right time without RFI then they seem to approve but other times when you have everything from an accredited sponsor to priority status approved and still you find yourself waiting. The best advise is to not to give up...try and get your application reference number as there is no reason for them not to share this with you. Then login to immi yourself so that you can see what's going on.


----------



## sank1982

sgpshr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am happy to annouce you that my VISA granted today.
> 
> Applied on 15-March
> PCC/Medical on 22-March
> Initial assessment-03-Apr
> RFI Wife PCC/Health Examination-03-Apr
> Wife PCC/Medical-17Apr
> VISA Granted-25-Apr
> Nominated occupation-Developer Programmer
> 
> VISA granted without private health insurance .However in application they asked me to hold private health insurance before entering to Australia.
> 
> I am not sure about my employer as accrediated employer.
> 
> Wish you luck to all of you!


Congrats man.. you're damn lucky to get visa almost within 1 month.. people here are waiting since last March almost

Truley there is no pattern to process the applications


----------



## Dennis111

Anyone applied and received a TSS visa yet?


----------



## suryamurthy

jel said:


> hello everyone, i just want to inform you that i got my subsequent visa grant today. application lodge january 15, 2018, priority request april 10 declined, health undertaking form april 17, complete health undertaking form april 19, visa grant april 20.
> 
> ive been reading post here and this might give hope to others who are still waiting for their grants


That's amazing! Congratulations!!

Could you clarify what your priority request case was? I am assuming you got a job and requested priority processing with a signed contract?


----------



## sank1982

Anyone applied in Nov and got visa?


----------



## swetajsr

sank1982 said:


> Anyone applied in Nov and got visa?


Hi Sank1982,

No dear.... Thts very very frustrating....


----------



## PKNIndia

swetajsr said:


> Hi Sank1982,
> 
> No dear.... Thts very very frustrating....


I have seen people applied in Nov and got visa approved.

I applied in Oct and still waiting with out RFI, looks like it is random.


----------



## CCMS

I lodged my very last sc. 457 visa application on 25 February 2018 and it was granted today.


----------



## Zerotodd

Sharing my experience with 457 visa:
Application lodged: 13/Oct
RFI: 24/Oct
Approved: 30/Oct

However, at the moment I changing employer and I am applying for a Visa transfer. Does anyone know how long does it take? same visa/occupation, just changing Employer


----------



## waitash

IGSTEWART said:


> Hi Waitash
> 
> Yes I also applied for priority processing and was accepted about 2 weeks ago. Before this I sent them an email asking if their was a problem with my application but they replied saying they could not comment on any specific applications. Been waiting ever since.
> 
> Very frustrating.


Any updates?? Mine 5 days after second priority approval


----------



## Keritam2018

colonius said:


> I have subscribed private insurance starting 1/07. The insurer told me that if I arrive before or after 1/07, I could always give them a call to change the start date of the insurance.
> 
> The priority letter was done by the agent and referred to few upcoming projects which required my presence. As you are not allowed to go to Australia and work even for 1 minute while 457 visa is processing, we had to apply for the priority processing, otherwise those projects were jeopardized.


congrats mate 
what email used for priority request please ??


----------



## Dennis111

CCMS said:


> I lodged my very last sc. 457 visa application on 25 February 2018 and it was granted today.


Congrats, did you also submitted a priority request?

Why some people are getting visa in 2 -3 months and some are waiting for 10+ months without RFI ?


----------



## Keritam2018

Newbie457 said:


> Hi Zelda59,
> My employer sent the priority request on 27/3/18 and we got the approval reply on the 5/4/18.


Hello Newbie457 what email used for priority request please ?
I am a general practitioner also and want to prioritized my Visa also


----------



## londonraphael

Keritam2018 said:


> Hello Newbie457 what email used for priority request please ?
> I am a general practitioner also and want to prioritized my Visa also


Hi there.. its [email protected]


----------



## londonraphael

Dennis111 said:


> Congrats, did you also submitted a priority request?
> 
> Why some people are getting visa in 2 -3 months and some are waiting for 10+ months without RFI ?


Hi Dennis, aside from each application being different, my take is that it comes down to the case worker who picks up your application. For those applications that are straight forward they could process them quickly. For those that require RFI they may request the info and then put your application to the back for another day. There doesn't seem to be any sort of pattern that i can pickup that makes any sense. However requesting priority and receiving priority seems to be the best way to get them to look at your application and then hopefully process it. I would love to be a fly on the wall or know someone that works at Home Affairs! Anybody know anyone?


----------



## CCMS

Dennis111 said:


> Congrats, did you also submitted a priority request?
> 
> Why some people are getting visa in 2 -3 months and some are waiting for 10+ months without RFI ?


I am a registered migration agent and I did ask for priority processing. I have no idea why some applications take so much longer than others.


----------



## londonraphael

CCMS said:


> I am a registered migration agent and I did ask for priority processing. I have no idea why some applications take so much longer than others.


Hi Nick, when did you request priority and did you receive the visa approval yet?


----------



## Newbie457

Hey Keritam2018,
I seem to have trouble answering you in this forum, some technical issues. The email link has been provided in the above answers! Sorry for the late reply


----------



## PKNIndia

londonraphael said:


> Hi Dennis, aside from each application being different, my take is that it comes down to the case worker who picks up your application. For those applications that are straight forward they could process them quickly. For those that require RFI they may request the info and then put your application to the back for another day. There doesn't seem to be any sort of pattern that i can pickup that makes any sense. However requesting priority and receiving priority seems to be the best way to get them to look at your application and then hopefully process it. I would love to be a fly on the wall or know someone that works at Home Affairs! Anybody know anyone?


Hi,
i was in the same understanding as you have typed.
My confusion is that, I have filed on Oct-24 and some of my team mates filed in Nov-25th still got there visa approved a week back.

My applications last updated date is modified to Nov-17th but no RFI and no visa approved till now. I am worried about the fact that, it can be because of some other issue (Not an improper document) my application is pushed to some other date (i.e Nov-17) and looks like they are not considering it again. I could also see, people filed in Dec got visa without any RFI and no priority processing.

Confused, but still waiting with little hopes.


----------



## londonraphael

PKNIndia said:


> Hi,
> i was in the same understanding as you have typed.
> My confusion is that, I have filed on Oct-24 and some of my team mates filed in Nov-25th still got there visa approved a week back.
> 
> My applications last updated date is modified to Nov-17th but no RFI and no visa approved till now. I am worried about the fact that, it can be because of some other issue (Not an improper document) my application is pushed to some other date (i.e Nov-17) and looks like they are not considering it again. I could also see, people filed in Dec got visa without any RFI and no priority processing.
> 
> Confused, but still waiting with little hopes.


Agree there is really no pattern to follow here as some people have been waiting 10 months and others got theirs in a month. If we knew how they managed things internally it may shine a light on why certain people wait a lot longer than others. One thing is for sure that it doesn't seem to be by date of application. I would again suggest that you apply for priority with full justification and hope that this action receives some attention and positive outcome.

I think once thing we dont hear anything about on this feed that i have seen is about those people who have been denied visas and how long it took for them to receive that decision. This may also put other mind at ease if they were denied very quickly vs a lot later in the waiting process.

However this again is speculation. I'm sure we would all pay good money to the person who could tell us the real deal!


----------



## PKNIndia

londonraphael said:


> Agree there is really no pattern to follow here as some people have been waiting 10 months and others got theirs in a month. If we knew how they managed things internally it may shine a light on why certain people wait a lot longer than others. One thing is for sure that it doesn't seem to be by date of application. I would again suggest that you apply for priority with full justification and hope that this action receives some attention and positive outcome.
> 
> I think once thing we dont hear anything about on this feed that i have seen is about those people who have been denied visas and how long it took for them to receive that decision. This may also put other mind at ease if they were denied very quickly vs a lot later in the waiting process.
> 
> However this again is speculation. I'm sure we would all pay good money to the person who could tell us the real deal!


No option for me to request for priority processing, my company denied it.

Yes as you have mentioned, I have not heard anyone mentioning about visa denied. That is one good thing which i haven't noticed.

All the best to everyone!!!


----------



## Fabian80

Hi guys, just got word the nomination was refused. I also got a letter from immi giving me 28 days to respond on the visa application but as the nomination was refused I have no idea what response I must give in terms of the visa application. It also says the visa cannot be linked to a new nomination. Anybody been through this? I have a new job offer already but after having paid all these fees I’m not in a position financially to start this all over again


----------



## sank1982

swetajsr said:


> Hi Sank1982,
> 
> No dear.... Thts very very frustrating....


yes it is (((


----------



## Dennis111

Fabian80 said:


> Hi guys, just got word the nomination was refused. I also got a letter from immi giving me 28 days to respond on the visa application but as the nomination was refused I have no idea what response I must give in terms of the visa application. It also says the visa cannot be linked to a new nomination. Anybody been through this? I have a new job offer already but after having paid all these fees I'm not in a position financially to start this all over again


What was the reason for the nomination refusal? Can you please briefly explain?

Thanks


----------



## Fabian80

He basically said that because the Australian contract used had the Australian employee earning 51900$ per annum and less than TSMIT and my offer was 55000$ per annum , it seems he determines they have purposely inflated my offer for visa purposes. What confuses me is that as a VW qualified diagnostic technician I’ve had the same offer from all the employers as that hourly rate is market related


----------



## Dennis111

Fabian80 said:


> He basically said that because the Australian contract used had the Australian employee earning 51900$ per annum and less than TSMIT and my offer was 55000$ per annum , it seems he determines they have purposely inflated my offer for visa purposes. What confuses me is that as a VW qualified diagnostic technician I've had the same offer from all the employers as that hourly rate is market related


I saw your previous posts , did you already had a nomination refused before as well ? Did your agent messed with your case or you filed everything yourself?

So what do you plan to do next? Will you submit the nomination again with same visa application in process?

Best of luck


----------



## Fabian80

Employer had their recruitment company do everything, first time they left out market testing and this ones reason did not make sense to me. I don’t know if I can lodge a new nomination as that was for a 457 visa nomination and visa. It’s what I’m trying to find out. Employers sent immi a priority request email on 24th April which was given but the application was messed. I have my doubts about their agent but they keep saying his done many visas for them so don’t know how he gets 2 nominations refused on 1 application. It’s now been seven months. I’m offshore I’ll have to wait on their responses.


----------



## Fabian80

I’ve just checked on the account and the 482/TSS visa only available and if understand correctly I cannot link the 457 visa application to TSS nomination. Will speak to the employer in the am as on next step specially as I paid the visa cost and will be losing everything.


----------



## vipul_patel_08

PKNIndia said:


> I have seen people applied in Nov and got visa approved.
> 
> I applied in Oct and still waiting with out RFI, looks like it is random.


Hi There,

Here also applied in July and still waiting without any RFI. Very frustrating.


----------



## kissubai

Hi vipul, which occupation you are ?


----------



## mporwal

Hello everyone,

I'm happy to share that I got my visa grant this morning. The timeline of events are as following:

Visa/Nomination Application Submitted: 19 Sep 2017
Priority Requested by Employer: Late October(forgot the exact date)
Priority Request Rejected in 2 days
RFI: 1st December and submitted on 2nd December
---
---
Priority Requested again(personally/not by employer): 22nd April 2018
Priority Accepted: 26th Apr 2018
Visa Granted: 27th April 2018

All the best to everyone who are still waiting! I hope you all get your approvals soon!


----------



## londonraphael

*Visas Granted!!*

Hi all, I am extremely excited to announce that within the last hour we have had our visas approved for myself, my wife and son.

Key dates are as follows:

Note: Employer has Accredited Sponsor Status

26th Feb: Application was lodged
28th Feb: Nomination granted
1st March: RFI for medical and police clearances 
12th March: all information submitted between 4th and 12th March
18th April: Request for priority processing (On the basis of key accounts and deals at risk if i was not in position by month end)
23th April: Priority processing approved
27th April: Visas granted

In total 2 months from start to finish

I wish good luck to everyone still awaiting visas and would urge all of you that have been waiting without any word, especially those waiting for up to 11 months to find a way to apply for priority processing and include full justification. If your employer writes a strong and factual email with supporting documents, its highly likely they will at the very least look at your file and at the very best approve priority and shortly after you could receive good news.

I made the choice not to wait and be patient like my agent has suggested and because of this forum i learnt about priority processing. I told my employer what we needed to do and they listened. A week later we have our visas. There is no doubt in my mind that i had i just waited we would be waiting months for approval.

Make sure to do all your own research, get advise from 3rd party immigration lawyers and get a second opinion. This is your future and for some the future of your families.

If anyone has any other questions please DM me or reply to this thread so others can see the responses.

Good luck all!!!


----------



## toaustralia

mporwal said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm happy to share that I got my visa grant this morning. The timeline of events are as following:
> 
> Visa/Nomination Application Submitted: 19 Sep 2017
> Priority Requested by Employer: Late October(forgot the exact date)
> Priority Request Rejected in 2 days
> RFI: 1st December and submitted on 2nd December
> ---
> ---
> Priority Requested again(personally/not by employer): 22nd April 2018
> Priority Accepted: 26th Apr 2018
> Visa Granted: 27th April 2018
> 
> All the best to everyone who are still waiting! I hope you all get your approvals soon!


Hello

May I ask what you wrote as a priority reason personally? And what is your occuapation?


----------



## mporwal

toaustralia said:


> Hello
> 
> May I ask what you wrote as a priority reason personally? And what is your occuapation?


Hi,

My wife is studying in Melbourne and I'm in Singapore at the moment. So I just explained our situation and showed how my expenses are too high as I need to pay rents and expenses in 2 countries and also pay my wife's university fee, etc. And surprisingly they accepted my request! I was completely prepared for it to be rejected, but for some reason they accepted it. I also attached a few documents as proof of my expenses.

PS: I'm a software engineer by profession.


----------



## PKNIndia

vipul_patel_08 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Here also applied in July and still waiting without any RFI. Very frustrating.


You have already completed 9 months of maximum waiting period, then your turn must come anytime soon. All the best.


----------



## mike446

londonraphael said:


> Hi all, I am extremely excited to announce that within the last hour we have had our visas approved for myself, my wife and son.
> 
> Key dates are as follows:
> 
> Note: Employer has Accredited Sponsor Status
> 
> 26th Feb: Application was lodged
> 28th Feb: Nomination granted
> 1st March: RFI for medical and police clearances
> 12th March: all information submitted between 4th and 12th March
> 18th April: Request for priority processing (On the basis of key accounts and deals at risk if i was not in position by month end)
> 23th April: Priority processing approved
> 27th April: Visas granted
> 
> In total 2 months from start to finish
> 
> I wish good luck to everyone still awaiting visas and would urge all of you that have been waiting without any word, especially those waiting for up to 11 months to find a way to apply for priority processing and include full justification. If your employer writes a strong and factual email with supporting documents, its highly likely they will at the very least look at your file and at the very best approve priority and shortly after you could receive good news.
> 
> I made the choice not to wait and be patient like my agent has suggested and because of this forum i learnt about priority processing. I told my employer what we needed to do and they listened. A week later we have our visas. There is no doubt in my mind that i had i just waited we would be waiting months for approval.
> 
> Make sure to do all your own research, get advise from 3rd party immigration lawyers and get a second opinion. This is your future and for some the future of your families.
> 
> If anyone has any other questions please DM me or reply to this thread so others can see the responses.
> 
> Good luck all!!!


Congrats!


----------



## SONI

PKNIndia said:


> You have already completed 9 months of maximum waiting period, then your turn must come anytime soon. All the best.


I applied in 6 may 2017. Nomination and 457 visa, nothing grant yet . My sbs expired too and I applied it again


----------



## SONI

vipul_patel_08 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Here also applied in July and still waiting without any RFI. Very frustrating.


I applied in may , no response yet


----------



## Fp1018

Hi, thanks for sharing your timeline i hope your turn comes

visa applied 01st august 2017
RFI: 3rd nov submitted 6th nov
RFI: Jan for same documents submitted and i have not heard anything back since. My laywer has sent a few follow ups with no response.



SONI said:


> vipul_patel_08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> Here also applied in July and still waiting without any RFI. Very frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in may , no response yet
Click to expand...


----------



## Dennis111

Congrats everyone who got their visas , do we know how many 457 visa applications are still pending ?


----------



## Dennis111

SONI said:


> I applied in 6 may 2017. Nomination and 457 visa, nothing grant yet . My sbs expired too and I applied it again


How long the SBS lasts ? Do you mean that you had your sponsorship approved and it got expired because your visa wasn't approved within a year?


----------



## Mattiascarlosjuan1

Lodged 20 Oct 2017
RFI 15 March 2018 
FBI identity uploaded 23 March 2018
Status: Further Processing
Just curious if the 28 days time for response is even accurate... 

Congrats to all who received their grant this week. Another slow week for us. Keeping the faith.


----------



## Dennis111

I'm not sure why it takes so long ? What's the reason ?


----------



## kissubai

*How many pending applicationS*

Hello guys, I am just curious to know if there is any way that we can know how many 457 applications to be decided..


----------



## kissubai

I Have been waiting for my visa since Oct 2017. I have seen many people in this forum got their visa with in 1-4 months.


----------



## vinoth0405

Hello Everyone,

Long awaited moment has come!!
Visa Granted

Filed Date : 30 Oct 2017
Approved : 27 Apr 2018

Hope everybody will get soon!
very grateful to this forum for having such valuable information.


----------



## DanielFaccioni

Hello everyone!

We finally got the GREAT NEWS this Friday (me, my wife and 2 kids).

Nomination Application: around 15/06/2017
Visa Application: around 22/06/2017
RFI: around mid July 2017 (all additional info submitted around the end of July)
Request for Priority: 20/04/2018 (company has many projects with short deadlines)
Visas Granted: 27/04/2018 (after around 10 months and 3 days)

I'm a Civil Engineering Draftsperson and we did not get an answer in regards to our Request for Priority, but it certainly made a huge impact since we got the grant a week after our request. Been waiting for over 10 months.. 

RFI: they asked the employer about my salary, since it was at the bottom of the range (average), but it still was within the acceptable standards.

Priority: my employer sent through the immi agent /lawyer a few emails from clients showing discussions in regards to coming up projects, deadlines, etc.

I fought really hard for this and just wanna tell you all to discuss with your employers and agents about the possibility of requesting for Priority. It's quite simple and it definitely works, as we can see in this forum.

I can't tell you how difficult it has been for me and my family.. I mean, over 10 months with our lives on hold! After a couple of months you start to think it won't happen, you figure there's probably a problem with the documents, you get really negative.. so now I can say it's not worth it and it certainly won't help at all. Just be positive and smart, go after the employer, try and contact their lawyer.. I mean, fight for it, tell them about your problems and do something. It will make an impact. They will listen and try the Priority..

I know there are people waiting since May-June 2017, but it's definitely picking up now. Many more people in this forum posting about their Visa grants in the last couple of days. So keep the faith, be positive and do all you can!!!!!

Thanks everyone and good luck!!!

Daniel


----------



## PKNIndia

vinoth0405 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Long awaited moment has come!!
> Visa Granted
> 
> Filed Date : 30 Oct 2017
> Approved : 27 Apr 2018
> 
> Hope everybody will get soon!
> very grateful to this forum for having such valuable information.


Hey Buddy,

Congrats and wish you all the best.

Was there any RFI or any priority being requested by you?
Was you "last updated date" in immi account was same as your application filed date (i.e Oct-30th) before visa approved or it was changed?


----------



## londonraphael

mike446 said:


> londonraphael said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, I am extremely excited to announce that within the last hour we have had our visas approved for myself, my wife and son.
> 
> Key dates are as follows:
> 
> Note: Employer has Accredited Sponsor Status
> 
> 26th Feb: Application was lodged
> 28th Feb: Nomination granted
> 1st March: RFI for medical and police clearances
> 12th March: all information submitted between 4th and 12th March
> 18th April: Request for priority processing (On the basis of key accounts and deals at risk if i was not in position by month end)
> 23th April: Priority processing approved
> 27th April: Visas granted
> 
> In total 2 months from start to finish
> 
> I wish good luck to everyone still awaiting visas and would urge all of you that have been waiting without any word, especially those waiting for up to 11 months to find a way to apply for priority processing and include full justification. If your employer writes a strong and factual email with supporting documents, its highly likely they will at the very least look at your file and at the very best approve priority and shortly after you could receive good news.
> 
> I made the choice not to wait and be patient like my agent has suggested and because of this forum i learnt about priority processing. I told my employer what we needed to do and they listened. A week later we have our visas. There is no doubt in my mind that i had i just waited we would be waiting months for approval.
> 
> Make sure to do all your own research, get advise from 3rd party immigration lawyers and get a second opinion. This is your future and for some the future of your families.
> 
> If anyone has any other questions please DM me or reply to this thread so others can see the responses.
> 
> Good luck all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
Click to expand...

Thank you very much and good luck


----------



## londonraphael

DanielFaccioni said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We finally got the GREAT NEWS this Friday (me, my wife and 2 kids).
> 
> Nomination Application: around 15/06/2017
> Visa Application: around 22/06/2017
> RFI: around mid July 2017 (all additional info submitted around the end of July)
> Request for Priority: 20/04/2018 (company has many projects with short deadlines)
> Visas Granted: 27/04/2018 (after around 10 months and 3 days)
> 
> I'm a Civil Engineering Draftsperson and we did not get an answer in regards to our Request for Priority, but it certainly made a huge impact since we got the grant a week after our request. Been waiting for over 10 months..
> 
> RFI: they asked the employer about my salary, since it was at the bottom of the range (average), but it still was within the acceptable standards.
> 
> Priority: my employer sent through the immi agent /lawyer a few emails from clients showing discussions in regards to coming up projects, deadlines, etc.
> 
> I fought really hard for this and just wanna tell you all to discuss with your employers and agents about the possibility of requesting for Priority. It's quite simple and it definitely works, as we can see in this forum.
> 
> I can't tell you how difficult it has been for me and my family.. I mean, over 10 months with our lives on hold! After a couple of months you start to think it won't happen, you figure there's probably a problem with the documents, you get really negative.. so now I can say it's not worth it and it certainly won't help at all. Just be positive and smart, go after the employer, try and contact their lawyer.. I mean, fight for it, tell them about your problems and do something. It will make an impact. They will listen and try the Priority..
> 
> I know there are people waiting since May-June 2017, but it's definitely picking up now. Many more people in this forum posting about their Visa grants in the last couple of days. So keep the faith, be positive and do all you can!!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone and good luck!!!
> 
> Daniel


Congratulations and very well said Daniel! You and your family must be so happy.


----------



## vipul_patel_08

SONI said:


> vipul_patel_08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> Here also applied in July and still waiting without any RFI. Very frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> I applied in may , no response yet
Click to expand...

Hi,

M my case is simple. Its spouse visa for my wife. I am already on 457 since 2 and half year. There is no RFI since 9 months. What does it take them so long to approve visa for my wife.
Frustrated... almost 9 and half month. Still waiting...


----------



## Dennis111

Best of luck everyone.. hope everyone receives their visa in coming week.. decisions are quick now


----------



## DanielFaccioni

londonraphael said:


> Congratulations and very well said Daniel! You and your family must be so happy.


Yes, we certainly are Raphael! Thank you!

Good luck!!!


----------



## freddiej0520

*ideas on priority processing*



londonraphael said:


> Hi all, I am extremely excited to announce that within the last hour we have had our visas approved for myself, my wife and son.
> 
> Key dates are as follows:
> 
> Note: Employer has Accredited Sponsor Status
> 
> 26th Feb: Application was lodged
> 28th Feb: Nomination granted
> 1st March: RFI for medical and police clearances
> 12th March: all information submitted between 4th and 12th March
> 18th April: Request for priority processing (On the basis of key accounts and deals at risk if i was not in position by month end)
> 23th April: Priority processing approved
> 27th April: Visas granted
> 
> In total 2 months from start to finish
> 
> I wish good luck to everyone still awaiting visas and would urge all of you that have been waiting without any word, especially those waiting for up to 11 months to find a way to apply for priority processing and include full justification. If your employer writes a strong and factual email with supporting documents, its highly likely they will at the very least look at your file and at the very best approve priority and shortly after you could receive good news.
> 
> I made the choice not to wait and be patient like my agent has suggested and because of this forum i learnt about priority processing. I told my employer what we needed to do and they listened. A week later we have our visas. There is no doubt in my mind that i had i just waited we would be waiting months for approval.
> 
> Make sure to do all your own research, get advise from 3rd party immigration lawyers and get a second opinion. This is your future and for some the future of your families.
> 
> If anyone has any other questions please DM me or reply to this thread so others can see the responses.
> 
> Good luck all!!!


Hi londonraphael,

Congrats on your visa!

Would you like to share some ideas and a breakdown on how to apply the priority processing?

Many thanks Freddie


----------



## cryptosreeraj

londonraphael said:


> Hi all, I am extremely excited to announce that within the last hour we have had our visas approved for myself, my wife and son.
> 
> Key dates are as follows:
> 
> Note: Employer has Accredited Sponsor Status
> 
> 26th Feb: Application was lodged
> 28th Feb: Nomination granted
> 1st March: RFI for medical and police clearances
> 12th March: all information submitted between 4th and 12th March
> 18th April: Request for priority processing (On the basis of key accounts and deals at risk if i was not in position by month end)
> 23th April: Priority processing approved
> 27th April: Visas granted
> 
> In total 2 months from start to finish
> 
> I wish good luck to everyone still awaiting visas and would urge all of you that have been waiting without any word, especially those waiting for up to 11 months to find a way to apply for priority processing and include full justification. If your employer writes a strong and factual email with supporting documents, its highly likely they will at the very least look at your file and at the very best approve priority and shortly after you could receive good news.
> 
> I made the choice not to wait and be patient like my agent has suggested and because of this forum i learnt about priority processing. I told my employer what we needed to do and they listened. A week later we have our visas. There is no doubt in my mind that i had i just waited we would be waiting months for approval.
> 
> Make sure to do all your own research, get advise from 3rd party immigration lawyers and get a second opinion. This is your future and for some the future of your families.
> 
> If anyone has any other questions please DM me or reply to this thread so others can see the responses.
> 
> Good luck all!!!


Hi Raphael,

Congratulations on getting the visa. I have showed your case as example to my agent and they have agreed to send a priority request for me too. By any chance could you please share a copy of the content of the mail sent by your agent for getting your application on priority.

This will be a great help for me.

My email id 
[email protected]

Thanks in advance

Happy Journey to AU


----------



## SONI

Dennis111 said:


> How long the SBS lasts ? Do you mean that you had your sponsorship approved and it got expired because your visa wasn't approved within a year?


my company got already sbs which was for 3 year validity.but it is expired now. and i applied it again. i am not sure immigration will accept it or not because 457 visa now no more available


----------



## Dennis111

SONI said:


> my company got already sbs which was for 3 year validity.but it is expired now. and i applied it again. i am not sure immigration will accept it or not because 457 visa now no more available


You might need to apply for TSS visa.. ask from your migration agent to save your time and money .


----------



## SONI

Dennis111 said:


> You might need to apply for TSS visa.. ask from your migration agent to save your time and money .


i am on bridging visa A NOW. IF i apply tss visa what visa they will issue until i get the decision?


----------



## Dennis111

SONI said:


> i am on bridging visa A NOW. IF i apply tss visa what visa they will issue until i get the decision?


You bridging visa is only valid as long as your 457 visa decision isn't made . You have to ask from a migration agent regarding your issue .


----------



## BrianAU

DanielFaccioni said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We finally got the GREAT NEWS this Friday (me, my wife and 2 kids).
> 
> Nomination Application: around 15/06/2017
> Visa Application: around 22/06/2017
> RFI: around mid July 2017 (all additional info submitted around the end of July)
> Request for Priority: 20/04/2018 (company has many projects with short deadlines)
> Visas Granted: 27/04/2018 (after around 10 months and 3 days)
> 
> I'm a Civil Engineering Draftsperson and we did not get an answer in regards to our Request for Priority, but it certainly made a huge impact since we got the grant a week after our request. Been waiting for over 10 months..
> 
> RFI: they asked the employer about my salary, since it was at the bottom of the range (average), but it still was within the acceptable standards.
> 
> Priority: my employer sent through the immi agent /lawyer a few emails from clients showing discussions in regards to coming up projects, deadlines, etc.
> 
> I fought really hard for this and just wanna tell you all to discuss with your employers and agents about the possibility of requesting for Priority. It's quite simple and it definitely works, as we can see in this forum.
> 
> I can't tell you how difficult it has been for me and my family.. I mean, over 10 months with our lives on hold! After a couple of months you start to think it won't happen, you figure there's probably a problem with the documents, you get really negative.. so now I can say it's not worth it and it certainly won't help at all. Just be positive and smart, go after the employer, try and contact their lawyer.. I mean, fight for it, tell them about your problems and do something. It will make an impact. They will listen and try the Priority..
> 
> I know there are people waiting since May-June 2017, but it's definitely picking up now. Many more people in this forum posting about their Visa grants in the last couple of days. So keep the faith, be positive and do all you can!!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone and good luck!!!
> 
> Daniel


Congrats and Thanks mate. I shall do my Request for Priority soon.


----------



## Titotito2

Hi guys, 
does anyone know if there is a way to get priority processing if you are already working in Australia on a bridging visa? 
I have been waiting for 5 months without any update...


----------



## April26

londonraphael said:


> Hi all, I am extremely excited to announce that within the last hour we have had our visas approved for myself, my wife and son.
> 
> Key dates are as follows:
> 
> Note: Employer has Accredited Sponsor Status
> 
> 26th Feb: Application was lodged
> 28th Feb: Nomination granted
> 1st March: RFI for medical and police clearances
> 12th March: all information submitted between 4th and 12th March
> 18th April: Request for priority processing (On the basis of key accounts and deals at risk if i was not in position by month end)
> 23th April: Priority processing approved
> 27th April: Visas granted
> 
> In total 2 months from start to finish
> 
> I wish good luck to everyone still awaiting visas and would urge all of you that have been waiting without any word, especially those waiting for up to 11 months to find a way to apply for priority processing and include full justification. If your employer writes a strong and factual email with supporting documents, its highly likely they will at the very least look at your file and at the very best approve priority and shortly after you could receive good news.
> 
> I made the choice not to wait and be patient like my agent has suggested and because of this forum i learnt about priority processing. I told my employer what we needed to do and they listened. A week later we have our visas. There is no doubt in my mind that i had i just waited we would be waiting months for approval.
> 
> Make sure to do all your own research, get advise from 3rd party immigration lawyers and get a second opinion. This is your future and for some the future of your families.
> 
> If anyone has any other questions please DM me or reply to this thread so others can see the responses.
> 
> Good luck all!!!


congratulations! Love seeing visas be granted as waiting is painful!
I am definitely going to look into a priority request & in hope get more of a response.

Good luck with your move to Aus


----------



## waitash

I am only person in forum I guess who is still waiting after priority processing being approved twice, one a month ago and again last week.
Still good to see priority approvals granted visas, just gives hope that mine might move up the priority queue someday...


----------



## Dennis111

Any visa approvals today?


----------



## vipul_patel_08

Dennis111 said:


> Any visa approvals today?


Hi still waiting..9 ane half month...my wife dependent 457 visa..don't knwo why they r not approving...no RTI till today.. further assessment in progress status... now very very much frustrated...


----------



## gurten

Titotito2 said:


> Hi guys,
> does anyone know if there is a way to get priority processing if you are already working in Australia on a bridging visa?
> I have been waiting for 5 months without any update...


Hi
I can let you know in a few days. We just launched a priority request, beside my wife working on a bridging visa. I'm a dependent and I didn't receive a bridging visa with working rights. As we're now waiting for 8 months I thought it's time to let them know we're still here &#128521;


----------



## Titotito2

gurten said:


> Hi
> I can let you know in a few days. We just launched a priority request, beside my wife working on a bridging visa. I'm a dependent and I didn't receive a bridging visa with working rights. As we're now waiting for 8 months I thought it's time to let them know we're still here &#128521;


Cheers Gurten, hope it works for you


----------



## dindurion

Our 457 visa just got granted!

Details:
Marketing Specialist, Onshore
Date of application (both nomination and visa): 2nd June 2017
RFI 3rd September (HR department had mixed up documents and uploaded wrong document as proof of health insurance) - provided info the same day
Grant: 1st May 2018

Called them up last week after they had updated the processing times to 6-9 month and also send an email to ask for a status update.

So finally after 13 month without working rights (I am the secondary applicant on this visa...) I can finally work.

Good luck to all - especially those who have been waiting for 9 months and longer. Fingers crossed you get the visa very soon!


----------



## cryptosreeraj

dindurion said:


> Our 457 visa just got granted!
> 
> Details:
> Marketing Specialist, Onshore
> Date of application (both nomination and visa): 2nd June 2017
> RFI 3rd September (HR department had mixed up documents and uploaded wrong document as proof of health insurance) - provided info the same day
> Grant: 1st May 2018
> 
> Called them up last week after they had updated the processing times to 6-9 month and also send an email to ask for a status update.
> 
> So finally after 13 month without working rights (I am the secondary applicant on this visa...) I can finally work.
> 
> Good luck to all - especially those who have been waiting for 9 months and longer. Fingers crossed you get the visa very soon!


Congratulations on your Visa. Did they reply back to your query on status update / call


----------



## dindurion

cryptosreeraj said:


> Congratulations on your Visa. Did they reply back to your query on status update / call


On the phone the told me to email them. After emailing I just received the standard automated response and heard nothing else (emailed last Monday).

Hands down the only pattern regarding visa approval I can see is that a striking amount of visa gets granted one day before another month of waiting would be full (e.g. tomorrow it would have been 11 month for us).


----------



## cryptosreeraj

dindurion said:


> On the phone the told me to email them. After emailing I just received the standard automated response and heard nothing else (emailed last Monday).
> 
> Hands down the only pattern regarding visa approval I can see is that a striking amount of visa gets granted one day before another month of waiting would be full (e.g. tomorrow it would have been 11 month for us).


Yeah... I have sent a mail asking for status update. I hope they will consider my application


----------



## vipul_patel_08

dindurion said:


> Our 457 visa just got granted!
> 
> Details:
> Marketing Specialist, Onshore
> Date of application (both nomination and visa): 2nd June 2017
> RFI 3rd September (HR department had mixed up documents and uploaded wrong document as proof of health insurance) - provided info the same day
> Grant: 1st May 2018
> 
> Called them up last week after they had updated the processing times to 6-9 month and also send an email to ask for a status update.
> 
> So finally after 13 month without working rights (I am the secondary applicant on this visa...) I can finally work.
> 
> Good luck to all - especially those who have been waiting for 9 months and longer. Fingers crossed you get the visa very soon!


Hi,

I have also same case. its been 9.5 month for my wife 457 visa dependent. In my case i cant call or mail as My employer has filled visa for my wife and they do not reveal tracking ID. I have been in touch with employer every two week but same response "*Further Assessment in progress*" and Have patience. They told they raised up follow up email but no response yet. I have to trust them as there do not show any communication between then and DIBP nor they reveal tracking ID.

From same employer many people has got visas in 2 month as well, 3 month 5, 6 even 6.

Its so frustrating as its first year of my marriage and after week there is anniversary but could not do much.


----------



## suryamurthy

Hi All! My partner just got his 457 subsequent visa approved. 

Date lodged: March 14th
Priority request (with a job offer as software engineer): April 23rd
Visa approved: May 1st


----------



## Smgawt123

dindurion said:


> Our 457 visa just got granted!
> 
> Details:
> Marketing Specialist, Onshore
> Date of application (both nomination and visa): 2nd June 2017
> RFI 3rd September (HR department had mixed up documents and uploaded wrong document as proof of health insurance) - provided info the same day
> Grant: 1st May 2018
> 
> Called them up last week after they had updated the processing times to 6-9 month and also send an email to ask for a status update.
> 
> So finally after 13 month without working rights (I am the secondary applicant on this visa...) I can finally work.
> 
> Good luck to all - especially those who have been waiting for 9 months and longer. Fingers crossed you get the visa very soon!


Congrats mate!! Well done to all those who got their visa's!!!. We are working towards the 12 month mark now. Lost all hope of getting a decision anytime soon.


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

i have longde my wife 457 subsequent visa on 25 jan 2018.. but havent got any RFI .update status is received on my immi account. can u please explain priority processing?? how can put my wife application in priority?


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

suryamurthy said:


> Hi All! My partner just got his 457 subsequent visa approved.
> 
> Date lodged: March 14th
> Priority request (with a job offer as software engineer): April 23rd
> Visa approved: May 1st


i have longde my wife 457 subsequent visa on 25 jan 2018.. but havent got any RFI .update status is received on my immi account. can u please explain priority processing?? how can put my wife application in priority?


----------



## dindurion

Smgawt123 said:


> Congrats mate!! Well done to all those who got their visa's!!!. We are working towards the 12 month mark now. Lost all hope of getting a decision anytime soon.


I can completely understand you, the wait and uncertainty is so frustrating...

If you have a chance get your employer/sponsor to call them for an update. My wife told me last night (which I wasn't aware of at the time of posting) that her HR department called the Immigration Department yesterday. Basically there wasn't any room for priority processing (my wife was already working for the company on my old 457 visa while I did not have any working rights as my role was made redundant last year and my occupation was kicked of the list...) but HR told them that both the company and the employee would finally need certainty about the status as the role is highly important for the business. They were told to apply for priority processing via email anyway and they would see what they could do but interestingly within 15 minutes (literally!) the visa got approved. The way the Department works is just unbelievable....

I honestly hope for some good news for you soon!


----------



## BrianAU

dindurion said:


> I can completely understand you, the wait and uncertainty is so frustrating...
> 
> If you have a chance get your employer/sponsor to call them for an update. My wife told me last night (which I wasn't aware of at the time of posting) that her HR department called the Immigration Department yesterday. Basically there wasn't any room for priority processing (my wife was already working for the company on my old 457 visa while I did not have any working rights as my role was made redundant last year and my occupation was kicked of the list...) but HR told them that both the company and the employee would finally need certainty about the status as the role is highly important for the business. They were told to apply for priority processing via email anyway and they would see what they could do but interestingly within 15 minutes (literally!) the visa got approved. The way the Department works is just unbelievable....
> 
> I honestly hope for some good news for you soon!


This is amazing. This information is really a great help. I would certainly inform my employer and sponsor. Thanks.


----------



## deshpande.omkar

vipul_patel_08 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have also same case. its been 9.5 month for my wife 457 visa dependent. In my case i cant call or mail as My employer has filled visa for my wife and they do not reveal tracking ID. I have been in touch with employer every two week but same response "*Further Assessment in progress*" and Have patience. They told they raised up follow up email but no response yet. I have to trust them as there do not show any communication between then and DIBP nor they reveal tracking ID.
> 
> From same employer many people has got visas in 2 month as well, 3 month 5, 6 even 6.
> 
> Its so frustrating as its first year of my marriage and after week there is anniversary but could not do much.


Hi Vipul,

I think you should get the Tracking ID from employer ASAP and send email to 457 for priority processing and explain current situation. Also send them marriage certificate to mention your marriage anniversary. They will approve priority request and visa. I am certain this would work.


----------



## richplatt

Visa got approved today! 

Applied July 23rd 2017
RFI October 22nd 2017
Approved 2nd May 2018

It took 9.5 months! 


My company needed me so in October 2017 I got a working holiday visa 417 which was approved in two weeks. Came to Australia and started working for my company. My 457 states that my new visa started today as they know I am already in the country:
Date of grant 02 May 2018 
Stay until 02 May 2020 
Must not arrive after 02 May 2020 
Length of stay 02 May 2020

So all worked out in the end.


----------



## Dennis111

richplatt said:


> Visa got approved today!
> 
> Applied July 23rd 2017
> RFI October 22nd 2017
> Approved 2nd May 2018
> 
> It took 9.5 months!
> 
> My company needed me so in October 2017 I got a working holiday visa 417 which was approved in two weeks. Came to Australia and started working for my company. My 457 states that my new visa started today as they know I am already in the country:
> Date of grant 02 May 2018
> Stay until 02 May 2020
> Must not arrive after 02 May 2020
> Length of stay 02 May 2020
> 
> So all worked out in the end.


Can you please tell me 
What document they asked in RFI?

Why your visa is only valid for 2 years ? Is it a start-up company?

If its valid fo only 2 years , how do you plan to extend your stay?


----------



## Shivankghai

Ruki said:


> Anybody out there who's lodged their visa applications under CHEF category in December 2017 ?


yes applied as CHEF, in june 2017. still waiting


----------



## lucka

Applied Aug 10 2017
Position Nomination Approved Nov 6th 2017
RFI Nov 6th 2017 (new police certificate)
Police Certificate submitted Nov 16th 2017
Visa 457 for 4 years granted May 2nd 2018

Looooooong process.......


----------



## Dennis111

lucka said:


> Applied Aug 10 2017
> Position Nomination Approved Nov 6th 2017
> RFI Nov 6th 2017 (new police certificate)
> Police Certificate submitted Nov 16th 2017
> Visa 457 for 4 years granted May 2nd 2018
> 
> Looooooong process.......


Why did your police clearance expired so quickly? How much validity they had ?


----------



## Somaira

Hello everyone 
I’m new to this forum, I wanted to confirm as anyone applied for pastry cook occupation?
We applied for nomination in Januray 2017 and it was approved in October 2017.
Visa applied in April 2017 and still no update it’s been 12 months.
Already email and called but no response.


----------



## kissubai

*somaira*

I am also Baker and have applied for visa on Oct 9th 2017. In your case you should talk to immigration over phone and remind them that you are exceeded your maximum process time lines.


----------



## Somaira

*Kissubai*

May I asked when you applied for you visa and what's the grant date?
Also, you got it for 2 years or 4 years?


----------



## kissubai

*Somaria*

My application also due for grant. I have submitted my application on 09th of Oct 2017. RFI on Jan 28th and submitted those documents on Feb 28th. Still waiting for my visa


----------



## vipul_patel_08

deshpande.omkar said:


> Hi Vipul,
> 
> I think you should get the Tracking ID from employer ASAP and send email to 457 for priority processing and explain current situation. Also send them marriage certificate to mention your marriage anniversary. They will approve priority request and visa. I am certain this would work.


Hi,

yes i did call up my employer. They told that they cant reveal. MNCs do not reveal generally as they have lots people to process visa and the just do not want direct employee contact to DIBP.

After my request, thet did send follow up mail to DIBP. But thats already not working as they tried sending follow up thrice.

They told they dont do Priority status as well.

Helpless 

Thanks


----------



## oasisnavin

*Subsequent visa Approved*

Hello Everyone,
This Forum and especially this Thread was very helpful as i got to know about the Priority Processing from this Month.

This is really Working.
Here are my timelines goes:

Visa Type : Subsequent Entrant for 457 
Petition Filed : 08 Jan 2018
Priority Requested : 24 Apr 2018 (Technically 23rd night Australian Time)
(It was a personal request from my end, my employer doesn't know.)
Priority Approved : 30 Apr 2018
Visa Granted : 01 May 2018

Guys, one suggestion from my side, even though you don't have valid reason for priority, it is working.
I have given general reason like we are apart and under emotional meltdown and newly married. And they approved the reason. Did not give any evidence.

Best of luck !!


----------



## deshpande.omkar

oasisnavin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> This Forum and especially this Thread was very helpful as i got to know about the Priority Processing from this Month.
> 
> This is really Working.
> Here are my timelines goes:
> 
> Visa Type : Subsequent Entrant for 457
> Petition Filed : 08 Jan 2018
> Priority Requested : 24 Apr 2018 (Technically 23rd night Australian Time)
> (It was a personal request from my end, my employer doesn't know.)
> Priority Approved : 30 Apr 2018
> Visa Granted : 01 May 2018
> 
> Guys, one suggestion from my side, even though you don't have valid reason for priority, it is working.
> I have given general reason like we are apart and under emotional meltdown and newly married. And they approved the reason. Did not give any evidence.
> 
> Best of luck !!


Great!!! Congratulations... i have applied in December and have priority approved on 30th April 2018. Hopefully mine would come soon.


----------



## Henryford

Congratulations bro ... i need a help regarding a priority processing . Actually i lodged my wife’s file in feb2018 and still waiting for the decision. Can u please tell me the procedure for applying the priority request like what information required we need to write and whts the pattern for this i know the email id tht is [email protected] border.gov.au please tell me the procedure . Thanks in advance bro


----------



## Henryford

Congratulations bro @oasisnavin .. i need a help regarding a priority processing . Actually i lodged my wife’s file in feb2018 and still waiting for the decision. Can u please tell me the procedure for applying the priority request like what information required we need to write and whts the pattern for this i know the email id tht is [email protected] border.gov.au please tell me the procedure . Thanks in advance bro


----------



## waitash

Any suggestions what can be done when your application is already priority approved and you are still waiting??
I did write follow up mails but no response- don't even know if they read mails. 

I had a very strong reason for prioritizing as my employer is going to take back my offer and he had sent milestone charts showing funds caught up because of my project not progressing. Even so Immigration is not bothered. They accepted priority very fast but left it at that. More than a month after first priority and 2 weeks after second..

Any suggestions anyone....


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

jel said:


> april 10, I ask immigration for priority processing because our wedding anniversary will be on april 16. but they declined the request.
> april 17 request for another form and got a grant april 20.
> 
> i suggest you can try to find other reasons to prioritized your request. no harm on trying.


 hello jel. congralution for ur visa..next time what did u write for another form?? i have also requested for priority and i was declined today..reason was business case dosent fall in priority assessment guildlienes and there are insufficient ground to prioritize the assessment of application..can i again requset for priority..or should i wait??


----------



## lucka

Dennis111 said:


> Why did your police clearance expired so quickly? How much validity they had ?


Did not expire. Wrong kind submitted. They did not accept one from regional police had to be by RCMP as per specification for Canada. My agent did not give me proper info for getting police certificate as required by Australian home affairs. And did not even bother to recheck the application.


----------



## oasisnavin

deshpande.omkar said:


> Great!!! Congratulations... i have applied in December and have priority approved on 30th April 2018. Hopefully mine would come soon.


Thank You!!
Good Luck..Cheers...!!


----------



## oasisnavin

Henryford said:


> Congratulations bro @oasisnavin .. i need a help regarding a priority processing . Actually i lodged my wife's file in feb2018 and still waiting for the decision. Can u please tell me the procedure for applying the priority request like what information required we need to write and whts the pattern for this i know the email id tht is [email protected] border.gov.au please tell me the procedure . Thanks in advance bro


Below is the format i have used: send mail to [email protected]

Sub: Priority Processing Request for visa application Ref No: XXXXXXX

Hi
I am requesting a priority processing for my spouse 457 Subsequent entrant Application. My spouse application details are as follows:

Visa Type: 
Visa Ref No: 
Travel Document #: 
Spouse Name:

Priority Processing Request Reason:

I would like to request a priority process on the basis that my partner is in the need of my support. XXXXXXXXX (try to explain your situation in a Genuine way and attach any proof if required)

I am hoping that you would consider my request for the priority processing. Please let me know if you need any clarifications.

Thanks for sparing your valuable time. Apologies, in case of any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Sapan

Hey guys does anyone know which month they r processing at the moment as I applied for my partner in nov last year and status still says received. Anyone has any idea. Thanks


----------



## Grundy90

Hi All! I have been waiting since November last year for a decision on my 457. I am thinking of returning to the UK whilst I wait, given that I have been unable to work. Does anyone know if you have to be onshore for the visa to be granted? I’m trying to work out if I will still have to apply for a bridging visa B even though I don’t intend to return until a decision has been made in my 457? 
Thanks in advance for any advice 🙂!!


----------



## gurten

Grundy90 said:


> Hi All! I have been waiting since November last year for a decision on my 457. I am thinking of returning to the UK whilst I wait, given that I have been unable to work. Does anyone know if you have to be onshore for the visa to be granted? I'm trying to work out if I will still have to apply for a bridging visa B even though I don't intend to return until a decision has been made in my 457?
> Thanks in advance for any advice &#128578;!!


Hi Grundy90
If you don't like to stay in Australia until your Visa is granted, you definitely don't need a bridging visa. Why don't you apply for a bridging Visa B (travel rights outside Australia). Doesn't cost anything, can be done in your immi account and is free.


----------



## Henryford

@oasisnavin thnks bro for ur help .. appreciated


----------



## Vivek.prabhu

*Priority processing without emloyer's intervention*



oasisnavin said:


> Hello Everyone,
> This Forum and especially this Thread was very helpful as i got to know about the Priority Processing from this Month.
> 
> This is really Working.
> Here are my timelines goes:
> 
> Visa Type : Subsequent Entrant for 457
> Petition Filed : 08 Jan 2018
> Priority Requested : 24 Apr 2018 (Technically 23rd night Australian Time)
> (It was a personal request from my end, my employer doesn't know.)
> Priority Approved : 30 Apr 2018
> Visa Granted : 01 May 2018
> 
> Guys, one suggestion from my side, even though you don't have valid reason for priority, it is working.
> I have given general reason like we are apart and under emotional meltdown and newly married. And they approved the reason. Did not give any evidence.
> 
> Best of luck !!


Hi oasisnavin . Congratulations on the Visa grant . Can you Please elaborate on the details shared in priority request . Don't we need to share application TRN with the immigration team ? . Thanks for you help


----------



## oasisnavin

Vivek.prabhu said:


> Hi oasisnavin . Congratulations on the Visa grant . Can you Please elaborate on the details shared in priority request . Don't we need to share application TRN with the immigration team ? . Thanks for you help


Thanks.
I have shared the details in the same thread on what to send for priority. Yes, you need TFN number also called as Visa Ref Number.


----------



## kymie

Been waiting since May 2017. Status says recieved and not at all changed. Anyone else??


----------



## Mattiascarlosjuan1

Got my visa grant today guys. This forum has been very helpful to me. See my timeline below. More than 6 months waiting time.

Visa lodged - 23 Oct 2017
RFI - 15 March 2018
RFI Completed - 23 March 2018
Request Priority ( business need - project delays) - 1 May 2018
Visa approved - 4 May 2018

Cheers!


----------



## BrianAU

Mattiascarlosjuan1 said:


> Got my visa grant today guys. This forum has been very helpful to me. See my timeline below. More than 6 months waiting time.
> 
> Visa lodged - 23 Oct 2017
> RFI - 15 March 2018
> RFI Completed - 23 March 2018
> Request Priority ( business need - project delays) - 1 May 2018
> Visa approved - 4 May 2018
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats mate. May I know your nominated position?


----------



## PKNIndia

*Visa Finalized.*

Hello everyone,

Happy to share with you all that my visa Finalized today.

Filed on: 24-Oct-2017(With all required documents)
No RFI.
No Priority requested.
Granted on: 04-May-2018. (6+ Months)

Very thankful to the people in this forum, some of the kind words from people in this forum made me to breath easily and hold on.

All the best for the people who are waiting for visa approvals. I wish you will get it soon.

Thank you Again.


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

Hello everyone.
i am new to this forum.
i aaplied 457 subsequent entrant for my wife on jan25.its been 3month but there is no update on my immi account..i had requested for priority and it was declined after 2 days..they said business case dosent fall in priority assessment guildlienes and there are insufficient ground to prioritize the assessment of application..can i again requset for priority..or should i wait??


----------



## KyBe

Visa granted today
Visa applied May18,2017


----------



## mike446

Good to see many getting visa today...


----------



## duyanhth

KyBe said:


> Visa granted today
> Visa applied May18,2017


Can you please share the timeline include nomination date


----------



## mike446

sachin_bhetwal said:


> Hello everyone.
> i am new to this forum.
> i aaplied 457 subsequent entrant for my wife on jan25.its been 3month but there is no update on my immi account..i had requested for priority and it was declined after 2 days..they said business case dosent fall in priority assessment guildlienes and there are insufficient ground to prioritize the assessment of application..can i again requset for priority..or should i wait??


As you can see in the earlier posts, people do apply for priority assessment multiple times. Just how the situation or the reason is different than last time matters. Also, it depends a lot on CO.

Good Luck!


----------



## mike446

PKNIndia said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Happy to share with you all that my visa Finalized today.
> 
> Filed on: 24-Oct-2017(With all required documents)
> No RFI.
> No Priority requested.
> Granted on: 04-May-2018. (6+ Months)
> 
> Very thankful to the people in this forum, some of the kind words from people in this forum made me to breath easily and hold on.
> 
> All the best for the people who are waiting for visa approvals. I wish you will get it soon.
> 
> Thank you Again.


Congrats!!


----------



## duyanhth

sachin_bhetwal said:


> Hello everyone.
> i am new to this forum.
> i aaplied 457 subsequent entrant for my wife on jan25.its been 3month but there is no update on my immi account..i had requested for priority and it was declined after 2 days..they said business case dosent fall in priority assessment guildlienes and there are insufficient ground to prioritize the assessment of application..can i again requset for priority..or should i wait??


You can always request again but without new evident that' not really help. They are fast these days so maybe just wait for more and prepare new stuffs for priority request &#128578;
P.s: i'm heading for 11months waiting


----------



## Somaira

Your occupation?


----------



## thuhangdppr

KyBe said:


> Visa granted today
> Visa applied May18,2017


Congrats! Hope I will get the result soon. I applied on 15 June, 2017.


----------



## gurten

Hi
Just wondering about the proper mail address for priority processing. Is it [email protected] or [email protected]? Both those mail addresses are mentioned in this forum.


----------



## duyanhth

gurten said:


> Hi
> Just wondering about the proper mail address for priority processing. Is it [email protected] or [email protected]? Both those mail addresses are mentioned in this forum.


[email protected] is the correct one for now


----------



## gurten

duyanhth said:


> gurten said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Just wondering about the proper mail address for priority processing. Is it [email protected] or [email protected]? Both those mail addresses are mentioned in this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] is the correct one for now
Click to expand...

Thank you duyanhth &#128578;


----------



## deshpande.omkar

Hi All,

Finally my subsequent entrant visa grant received on Friday... Hope everyone will get their visa's soon. Best Luck Guys.


----------



## Sapan

Hey bro , could you please share more info about dates . 

Thanks


----------



## duyanhth

My waiting was end !
Timeline
Submitted 30 Jun 2017
Further document, Health check: around 15/07
Nomination granted: 04/05/2018
Visa granted: 07/05/2018
Good luck to all


----------



## cryptosreeraj

duyanhth said:


> My waiting was end !
> Timeline
> Submitted 30 Jun 2017
> Further document, Health check: around 15/07
> Nomination granted: 04/05/2018
> Visa granted: 07/05/2018
> 
> Good luck to all


Congratulations on your visa grant.

Did you apply for priority processing?


----------



## duyanhth

cryptosreeraj said:


> Congratulations on your visa grant.
> 
> Did you apply for priority processing?


Yes, but they rejected it after 2 days (applied 2 weeks ago). I also sent a complain/feedback via contact form in the immi web site 4 days ago.


----------



## cryptosreeraj

duyanhth said:


> cryptosreeraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on your visa grant.
> 
> Did you apply for priority processing?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but they rejected it after 2 days (applied 2 weeks ago). I also sent a complain/feedback via contact form in the immi web site 4 days ago.
Click to expand...

Oh ok... Happy Journey to AU


----------



## deshpande.omkar

Sapan said:


> Hey bro , could you please share more info about dates .
> 
> Thanks


Visa Application date - 18-Dec-2017
Priority Request email sent - 10-April-2018
Request rejected - 12-April-2018
Priority Request email sent - 20-April-2018
Request Accepted - 27-April-2018
Update on Priority Requested - 4-May-2018
Visa Grant - 4-May-2018

Hope this helps!! Good Luck

My Personal Suggestion send email to 457 requesting for priority application with strong reason. Just try your luck even it get rejected at first.


----------



## Shivankghai

duyanhth said:


> My waiting was end !
> Timeline
> Submitted 30 Jun 2017
> Further document, Health check: around 15/07
> Nomination granted: 04/05/2018
> Visa granted: 07/05/2018
> Good luck to all


I also applied on 30th june 2017. Still waiting


----------



## cryptosreeraj

deshpande.omkar said:


> Sapan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bro , could you please share more info about dates .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Visa Application date - 18-Dec-2017
> Priority Request email sent - 10-April-2018
> Request rejected - 12-April-2018
> Priority Request email sent - 20-April-2018
> Request Accepted - 27-April-2018
> Update on Priority Requested - 4-May-2018
> Visa Grant - 4-May-2018
> 
> Hope this helps!! Good Luck
> 
> My Personal Suggestion send email to 457 requesting for priority application with strong reason. Just try your luck even it get rejected at first.
Click to expand...

May I know what was the update they requested on priority requested


----------



## fer5hockey

I applied on December and still 5-9 months with the 'post-june'

Does anybody know anything related with the post-june visa and the possibility of PR after 2 years?


----------



## mike446

fer5hockey said:


> I applied on December and still 5-9 months with the 'post-june'
> 
> Does anybody know anything related with the post-june visa and the possibility of PR after 2 years?


No, no possibility of PR.


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

deshpande.omkar said:


> Visa Application date - 18-Dec-2017
> Priority Request email sent - 10-April-2018
> Request rejected - 12-April-2018
> Priority Request email sent - 20-April-2018
> Request Accepted - 27-April-2018
> Update on Priority Requested - 4-May-2018
> Visa Grant - 4-May-2018
> 
> Hope this helps!! Good Luck
> 
> My Personal Suggestion send email to 457 requesting for priority application with strong reason. Just try your luck even it get rejected at first.


congralution dipesh.omkar for your visa grant..i had also requested for the priority but they rejected after two days..can u please share what was ur reason for second priority requested..i had also applied subsequent entrant visa for my wife on jan25.


----------



## Snehaank

Hi Everyone,

Me and my husband already have 457 visa, we applied for 457 visa for our infant son born in India.
Application lodged on Jan 29 2018,
As visa was applied by employer we don't have TRN or visa ref number
Medical is also cleared 
Can we still go ahead and raise priority request without TRN number?


----------



## vikysaldera

Hi all!
Been reading since last june you guys kept my hope up all the time! Thnx
Anyone with prejune applied on 15 of june got any news yet
My timeline is
Date applied 15 june(visa and sponsorship) rfi about position and tax record on 8 sep docs given in a week last updated 30 oct
Since then staus is further assesment!
Crossing finger!


----------



## Liiiizah

vikysaldera said:


> Hi all!
> Been reading since last june you guys kept my hope up all the time! Thnx
> Anyone with prejune applied on 15 of june got any news yet
> My timeline is
> Date applied 15 june(visa and sponsorship) rfi about position and tax record on 8 sep docs given in a week last updated 30 oct
> Since then staus is further assesment!
> Crossing finger!


We applied on 20th June, RFI 15 September, files submitted 12 October. Last updated 12 October and status Further Assessment. So we have been waiting for more than 10 months already although estimated processing time is now 5-9 months.


----------



## BrianAU

Hi All,

I have access to my application in my immi account as my immigration agent has provided me the TRN. Can I submit myself the remaining required documents such as police clearance without letting my agent know?


----------



## Dennis111

BrianAU said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have access to my application in my immi account as my immigration agent has provided me the TRN. Can I submit myself the remaining required documents such as police clearance without letting my agent know?


You can submit but I would recommend you to tell your agent to submit it , that's the reason you hired an agent if you dont have experience in using the IMMi account before , better to let the expert deal with it.


----------



## BrianAU

Hi All,

The medical clinic has informed me that they have already submitted the medical results via eMedical. However, as I have checked in my Immi Account, the status is still "Examination in Progress" and that the panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical.

Can somebody let me know how many days before the status will be changed?


----------



## BrianAU

Dennis111 said:


> You can submit but I would recommend you to tell your agent to submit it , that's the reason you hired an agent if you dont have experience in using the IMMi account before , better to let the expert deal with it.


Hi Dennis,

Thanks for the advice. I shall inform my agent then.


----------



## deshpande.omkar

Snehaank said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Me and my husband already have 457 visa, we applied for 457 visa for our infant son born in India.
> Application lodged on Jan 29 2018,
> As visa was applied by employer we don't have TRN or visa ref number
> Medical is also cleared
> Can we still go ahead and raise priority request without TRN number?


Yes you have a strong reason to get visa. you can write back to them with all the available details with you. I wrote them saying "I would appreciate if you can please action my application as that would help me getting my 7 months old daughter here before winter gets cold and to get her some time to acclimatize with the whether conditions here."

Hope that helps! Try to get application ID from them as this would help them track down your application easily.


----------



## deshpande.omkar

sachin_bhetwal said:


> congralution dipesh.omkar for your visa grant..i had also requested for the priority but they rejected after two days..can u please share what was ur reason for second priority requested..i had also applied subsequent entrant visa for my wife on jan25.


Reply them back with genuine reason again, also mention the financial impact of your wife being outside australia and that should help.


----------



## deshpande.omkar

cryptosreeraj said:


> May I know what was the update they requested on priority requested


They asked for my baby's birth certificate notarized from India and i arranged it on same day.


----------



## cryptosreeraj

Anyone waiting for visa grant with Priority Request Accepted.


----------



## pnex

*Approval*

Hi All,

I have been following this forum for last few months as a silent reader.
Pleased to inform you that i have received the approval today.

Visa Application date - 09-Jan-2018
Visa Grant - 5-May-2018

No priority requested. My occupation is Business Analyst. My company in applied or Visa for me and dependents with all documents.

There seems to be some merit to the theory that approvals are being done as and when another month is about to complete. I received it just before 4 months completed.

All the best to all of you !! Thanks to all members of this forum for providing valuable information and support.


----------



## Fp1018

Congratulations - PKNIndia your wait has come to an end! You've been a great support in this forum and I wish you all the best. Let's hope its not too long for the rest of us. Ive been waiting since august 01st


----------



## waitash

cryptosreeraj said:


> Anyone waiting for visa grant with Priority Request Accepted.


I have been waiting after priority approval for more than a month. First accepted 26 March. Then I got tired of waiting and applied again on April 15 which was accepted Apr 19. Still waiting. I asked for update on priority accepted and they replied they are processing but checks will take time as its entrusted to third parties and they take time. Said they will do soon, so waiting with fingers toes all crossed....With all checks i dont know if a negative decision is what is coming...


----------



## cryptosreeraj

waitash said:


> cryptosreeraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone waiting for visa grant with Priority Request Accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been waiting after priority approval for more than a month. First accepted 26 March. Then I got tired of waiting and applied again on April 15 which was accepted Apr 19. Still waiting. I asked for update on priority accepted and they replied they are processing but checks will take time as its entrusted to third parties and they take time. Said they will do soon, so waiting with fingers toes all crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....With all checks i dont know if a negative decision is what is coming...
Click to expand...

I am thinking what is that they are checking this much..do you have PCC from any other country


----------



## Snehaank

Hi,

We had lodged 457 visa for our infant son on 29-jan-2018, recently this week we saw that in immi account it was updated as Health clearance provided- no action required, I guess this means medical is cleared.

Any idea how long it might take after this to get visa grant letter?


----------



## waitash

cryptosreeraj said:


> I am thinking what is that they are checking this much..do you have PCC from any other country


Even I dont know what checking takes so long...I do have UK pcc, UAE pcc, also spouse has UAE pcc. Everything was submitted in Sept/Oct when I applied. 
In this forum I found most people got visa immediately after approval, so just my tough luck...Anyway since they at least replied to email, slight solace that something is going on...
Have you been waiting too after approval?


----------



## SoXBoX

Getting a little concerned at the moment! The industry I work in has been hit hard by new rules that have come in recently (Recruitment Consultant) however I got my application submitted in December which got me in before they came into effect! 

However the industry is quite well known for hiring English people (Like myself) and with the new rules making this more difficult, there was a large push to onboard as many as possible before the government clamped down. 

I'm now nearly 6 months after my application was submitted (Through a good immigration lawyer) and I haven't heard a peep. The application isn't even tracking in my Immi record??? (I have an immi account set up as I came over on a working holiday visa initially)

Is this quite common? I spoke to a friend in Sydney who has been waiting over a year! Have others had similar experiences to this? Do they usually split applications by industry and will the recent increase in apps along with mine add significant delays?

Any answers would be much appreciated!


----------



## gurten

SoXBoX said:


> Getting a little concerned at the moment! The industry I work in has been hit hard by new rules that have come in recently (Recruitment Consultant) however I got my application submitted in December which got me in before they came into effect!
> 
> However the industry is quite well known for hiring English people (Like myself) and with the new rules making this more difficult, there was a large push to onboard as many as possible before the government clamped down.
> 
> I'm now nearly 6 months after my application was submitted (Through a good immigration lawyer) and I haven't heard a peep. The application isn't even tracking in my Immi record??? (I have an immi account set up as I came over on a working holiday visa initially)
> 
> Is this quite common? I spoke to a friend in Sydney who has been waiting over a year! Have others had similar experiences to this? Do they usually split applications by industry and will the recent increase in apps along with mine add significant delays?
> 
> Any answers would be much appreciated!


Hi SoXBoX

Don't you worry. As you can see in some of the recent postings, there is absolutely no pattern behind the whole visa process. Some get the Visa after 4 months, others waiting for almost 1 year. We're waiting since September....
But recently, there has been an increase in pace of successful Visa grants.
Waiting time just came down from 9 - 11 to 5 - 9 months.

Best of luck to you


----------



## cryptosreeraj

waitash said:


> cryptosreeraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking what is that they are checking this much..do you have PCC from any other country
> 
> 
> 
> Even I dont know what checking takes so long...I do have UK pcc, UAE pcc, also spouse has UAE pcc. Everything was submitted in Sept/Oct when I applied.
> In this forum I found most people got visa immediately after approval, so just my tough luck...Anyway since they at least replied to email, slight solace that something is going on...
> Have you been waiting too after approval?
Click to expand...

Ahh ok.. My Priority request was accepted on May 03. Waiting for the good news.. Hopefully they wont take much time.


----------



## waitash

cryptosreeraj said:


> Ahh ok.. My Priority request was accepted on May 03. Waiting for the good news.. Hopefully they wont take much time.


Don't worry, it will be done soon. I noticed that for all in this forum esp if its an individual visa its very fast. 
Mine is isolated case. Also for entire family, checks may take longer.
All the best, hope to hear your good news this week itself!


----------



## cryptosreeraj

waitash said:


> cryptosreeraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh ok.. My Priority request was accepted on May 03. Waiting for the good news.. Hopefully they wont take much time.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, it will be done soon. I noticed that for all in this forum esp if its an individual visa its very fast.
> Mine is isolated case. Also for entire family, checks may take longer.
> All the best, hope to hear your good news this week itself!
Click to expand...

Thanks..I too have dependants in my visa..Wife and a kid. Fingers crossed


----------



## henry123

Hi There,

It's been 6 months (07 November 2017) since my firm applied through their agent and we haven't heard anything from the immigration yet. (No RFI, nomination approval or even case officer assignment, etc.). Previously, the firm requested for priority processing, however that was denied too.

Now my firm wants to pull out from the offer by the end of the day today because they cannot wait any longer.

Is there something I could do? Perhaps write to immigration or call them or anything?

Please let me know.


----------



## mike446

henry123 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> It's been 6 months (07 November 2017) since my firm applied through their agent and we haven't heard anything from the immigration yet. (No RFI, nomination approval or even case officer assignment, etc.). Previously, the firm requested for priority processing, however that was denied too.
> 
> Now my firm wants to pull out from the offer by the end of the day today because they cannot wait any longer.
> 
> Is there something I could do? Perhaps write to immigration or call them or anything?
> 
> Please let me know.


I think you should try to talk to your firm wait a bit longer (which should be easier than getting an immigration response) and simultaneously reapply for priority processing. Maybe explain your case with clarity; you losing your offer and business impact etc.

Good luck!!


----------



## waitash

henry123 said:


> Hi There,
> 
> It's been 6 months (07 November 2017) since my firm applied through their agent and we haven't heard anything from the immigration yet. (No RFI, nomination approval or even case officer assignment, etc.). Previously, the firm requested for priority processing, however that was denied too.
> 
> Now my firm wants to pull out from the offer by the end of the day today because they cannot wait any longer.
> 
> Is there something I could do? Perhaps write to immigration or call them or anything?
> 
> Please let me know.


I was in a similar situation. After 7 months in March, my employer wrote a letter for me to forward for priority processing stating that they will withdraw the job offer within a month, so issue visa within this time. I sent this letter and some milestone charts got from employer showing no funds coming in for the project coz of my absence, to Immigration requesting priority processing. The Immigration will definitely accept such cases as it falls within guidelines of priority processing if u show deadlines. My case was put under priority which I forwarded to employer so they were ready to wait.
So write to your firm, tell them that you would apply for priority with their help, ask to give some milestone/deadline charts and write a strong letter to Immigration. Usually they accept within 4 days and if you are lucky things will b done in a week after that. So explain this to your firm and ask your firm a month's time(if you are lucky, you wont require even that much). All depends on how strongly you present your case to Immigration and to your firm.
Good luck, really hope things work out for you.


----------



## waitash

IGSTEWART said:


> Hi Waitash
> 
> Yes I also applied for priority processing and was accepted about 2 weeks ago. Before this I sent them an email asking if their was a problem with my application but they replied saying they could not comment on any specific applications. Been waiting ever since.
> 
> Very frustrating.


Any updates on yours?


----------



## IGSTEWART

waitash said:


> Any updates on yours?


Unfortunately no. just waiting patiently for my visa.


----------



## waitash

IGSTEWART said:


> Unfortunately no. just waiting patiently for my visa.


Me too. I had written update on priority request email and reply came the delay is due to third party checks, so must be same with yours. 
Fingers crossed...


----------



## cryptosreeraj

IGSTEWART said:


> waitash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any updates on yours?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately no. just waiting patiently for my visa.
Click to expand...

When was your priority approval date?


----------



## joyinoz2018

Not sure if anyone is in the same situation as mine – I got my 457 visa in Oct 2015. It will expire in Oct 2019. My husband and I had just lodged our partner 820/801 visa last month. I have resigned from my previous job due to big management change in Mar 2018. My BVA will not be active till my 457 expires. Anything that I can do in the meantime to activate my BVA?


----------



## IGSTEWART

cryptosreeraj said:


> When was your priority approval date?


April 11th. My company has advised me to stop contacting DIBP about updates as the previous emails have been generic replies without too much meaningful information regarding my application.

Just hoping my company won't give up waiting for me to start work and hire someone else.


----------



## Aditi Gupta

Hi All, I am new to this forum and after reading this forum I came to know that I am not the only one who is waiting for the visa approval.
My visa request was filed with the authorities on 14th March 2018 by my company. It is a known reputed MNC. On repeated follow ups with my company's mobility team, they still don't have any update on my application. They have provided me with a tracking number. Can I request for a priority processing on my own to the immigration department using this number or does it necessarily has to go through my employer?


----------



## kymie

Nearly 12 months waiting for decision.. no rfi... no priority application.. last updated april 12 2018 but no details on update done....


----------



## Aditi Gupta

IGSTEWART said:


> cryptosreeraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was your priority approval date?
> 
> 
> 
> April 11th. My company has advised me to stop contacting DIBP about updates as the previous emails have been generic replies without too much meaningful information regarding my application.
> 
> Just hoping my company won't give up waiting for me to start work and hire someone else.
Click to expand...

Hi, can we contact DIBP directly or does the contact needs to be through the employer? 
How can we contact DIBP for our visa application?


----------



## IGSTEWART

Aditi Gupta said:


> Hi, can we contact DIBP directly or does the contact needs to be through the employer?
> How can we contact DIBP for our visa application?


You can email them. The email address has been given here in the forum previously. All you need is your TRN or Application ID.


----------



## Aditi Gupta

IGSTEWART said:


> Aditi Gupta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, can we contact DIBP directly or does the contact needs to be through the employer?
> How can we contact DIBP for our visa application?
> 
> 
> 
> You can email them. The email address has been given here in the forum previously. All you need is your TRN or Application ID.
Click to expand...

I don't have the TRN id but I have tracking number. could that be used?


----------



## Jayvn

*Long waiting*

Hi Guys,

Is anyone here who has been waiting for more than 10 months?

I've lodged my application since Jun 2017,

RIF: in Oct, and we had submitted after some days, including medical assessment.

but up to now, there's been no more infor. 

The point is the updated processing time is from 5-9 months, so is my application obsolete? Please guys, do you have any ideas?
many thanks and good luck to all of u


----------



## IGSTEWART

I suggest contacting DIBP asking for an update. There doesn't seem to be a pattern with them in terms approval of visas.


----------



## Jayvn

Congrats mate!


----------



## loveureyes2012

Any VISA grants today ?


----------



## IGSTEWART

Good news

Alhamdulillah I finally had my visa approved today.

Timelines
Date of application: 22/12/2017
RFI: 5/2/2018
Documents provided: 8/3/2018
Request for priority: 11/4/2018
Visa grant: 10/5/2018

RFI: I provided 3rd party police checks (which were quicker to get) but they wanted different ones which took a whole month to get.

Job: General Practitioner 

I hope there will be news for everyone else soon


----------



## cryptosreeraj

IGSTEWART said:


> Good news
> 
> Alhamdulillah I finally had my visa approved today.
> 
> Timelines
> Date of application: 22/12/2017
> RFI: 5/2/2018
> Documents provided: 8/3/2018
> Request for priority: 11/4/2018
> Visa grant: 10/5/2018
> 
> RFI: I provided 3rd party police checks (which were quicker to get) but they wanted different ones which took a whole month to get.
> 
> Job: General Practitioner
> 
> I hope there will be news for everyone else soon


Congratulations mate..


----------



## mike446

IGSTEWART said:


> Good news
> 
> Alhamdulillah I finally had my visa approved today.
> 
> Timelines
> Date of application: 22/12/2017
> RFI: 5/2/2018
> Documents provided: 8/3/2018
> Request for priority: 11/4/2018
> Visa grant: 10/5/2018
> 
> RFI: I provided 3rd party police checks (which were quicker to get) but they wanted different ones which took a whole month to get.
> 
> Job: General Practitioner
> 
> I hope there will be news for everyone else soon


Congrats!!
Was your priority request accepted?


----------



## IGSTEWART

mike446 said:


> Congrats!!
> Was your priority request accepted?


Yes sorry it is not clear.

Request for priority: 8/4/2018
Approved: 11/4/2018

Reason given: Employer is an accredited sponsor, suppose to start work in February but delays causing financial hardship for my family

They accepted it


----------



## cryptosreeraj

IGSTEWART said:


> mike446 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!
> Was your priority request accepted?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes sorry it is not clear.
> 
> Request for priority: 8/4/2018
> Approved: 11/4/2018
> 
> Reason given: Employer is an accredited sponsor, suppose to start work in February but delays causing financial hardship for my family
> 
> They accepted it
Click to expand...

Hey was there any change in the application status or was it "Further Assessment" till the last moment


----------



## Jai_

I have been following this forum since September.

I got the visa yesterday:
filed in last week of September 2017.
Visa granted yesterday.
No priority requested
No RFI.

All the best to all who have been waiting.


----------



## IGSTEWART

cryptosreeraj said:


> Hey was there any change in the application status or was it "Further Assessment" till the last moment


I received an email this morning from DIBP regarding my visa. They email you with a PDF version of your visa details. In my immiaccount it says Finalised.


----------



## vipul_patel_08

Jayvn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is anyone here who has been waiting for more than 10 months?
> 
> I've lodged my application since Jun 2017,
> 
> RIF: in Oct, and we had submitted after some days, including medical assessment.
> 
> but up to now, there's been no more infor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point is the updated processing time is from 5-9 months, so is my application obsolete? Please guys, do you have any ideas?
> many thanks and good luck to all of u


I have applied 457 dependent for my wife since 17 July 2017. No RFI till today. Just further assessment status. Too much family pressure. Plannig to apply tourist visa for now as marriage is going in critical condition.


----------



## mike446

Jai_ said:


> I have been following this forum since September.
> 
> I got the visa yesterday:
> filed in last week of September 2017.
> Visa granted yesterday.
> No priority requested
> No RFI.
> 
> All the best to all who have been waiting.


Congrats! Finally your wait is over.


----------



## Smgawt123

Jayvn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is anyone here who has been waiting for more than 10 months?
> 
> I've lodged my application since Jun 2017,
> 
> RIF: in Oct, and we had submitted after some days, including medical assessment.
> 
> but up to now, there's been no more infor.
> 
> The point is the updated processing time is from 5-9 months, so is my application obsolete? Please guys, do you have any ideas?
> many thanks and good luck to all of u


Yeah same mate, We applied May 2017, its coming upto 12 months now, one whole year of waiting.


----------



## Damar

Wait is getting so frustrating. Applied Nov 28 status is still received. Sent email to dibp no reply. Any Nov applicants


----------



## kymie

In a week it will be 1 year since my visa was lodged. Still waiting....... applied as cook...emailed dibp or home affairs but same auto response...


----------



## Tristan

*367 days*



Smgawt123 said:


> Yeah same mate, We applied May 2017, its coming upto 12 months now, one whole year of waiting.


I already waiting for 12 months and 2 days
457visa position is Chef.
RFI: 23 Aug 2017
now is at further assessment 
so stressful ...


----------



## karn_go_oz

IGSTEWART said:


> Yes sorry it is not clear.
> 
> Request for priority: 8/4/2018
> Approved: 11/4/2018
> 
> Reason given: Employer is an accredited sponsor, suppose to start work in February but delays causing financial hardship for my family
> 
> They accepted it


Congrats. Did you contact the Immigration Department after the approval of priority processing? Did they reply?

My priority processing was approved about 3 weeks ago. but no updates can be seen in the immi account.


----------



## karn_go_oz

waitash said:


> Me too. I had written update on priority request email and reply came the delay is due to third party checks, so must be same with yours.
> Fingers crossed...


My priority processing was also approved about 3 weeks ago. but no updates can be seen in the immi account.

Did you contact the Immigration Department after the approval of priority processing? Did they reply?


----------



## IGSTEWART

karn_go_oz said:


> Congrats. Did you contact the Immigration Department after the approval of priority processing? Did they reply?
> 
> My priority processing was approved about 3 weeks ago. but no updates can be seen in the immi account.


No I did not. Just left them to do their work


----------



## kjackson951

Hi everyone. Our wait has come to an end. Timelines are as follows:

Nomination and application lodged: 23 Jan 2018(All info submitted including medicals and PCC)
Visa granted: 12 May 2018.

No priority or RFI. Employer accredited sponsor
Occupation- External Auditor 

Not sure when nomination was approved but I think it might have been on or close to the date of approval.

All the best with the waiting. My advice would be to try not to stress yourself out by checking immi everyday. The one day that I didn't check it came through.


----------



## eljaleo

kjackson951 said:


> Hi everyone. Our wait has come to an end. Timelines are as follows:
> 
> Nomination and application lodged: 23 Jan 2018(All info submitted including medicals and PCC)
> Visa granted: 12 May 2018.
> 
> No priority or RFI. Employer accredited sponsor
> Occupation- External Auditor
> 
> Not sure when nomination was approved but I think it might have been on or close to the date of approval.
> 
> All the best with the waiting. My advice would be to try not to stress yourself out by checking immi everyday. The one day that I didn't check it came through.


Congratulations! Just to clarify - so when you applied in January, your employer had not yet completed your nomination?


----------



## kjackson951

eljaleo said:


> Congratulations! Just to clarify - so when you applied in January, your employer had not yet completed your nomination?


No, the nomination and application were both lodged on the same date in January.


----------



## pravincv

hi,

what is the procedure to request priority processing? my employer has a signed contract with a customer which requires me (person in my role) to be available to execute it. can a copy of the contract be used to request faster processing? mine is a intra company transfer in a large US based tech company


----------



## pravincv

colonius said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am very excited to share with you that my visa was granted today.
> Here is the timeline:
> - 6 March 2018: nomination and visa application
> - 27 March 2018: medical results updated to immi
> - 16 April 2018: asked for priority processing
> - 23 April 2018: priority approved
> - 24 April 2018: nomination approved and visa granted.
> 
> Occupation : ICT Business Analyst
> 
> Good luck to those who are still waiting for their visa.
> 
> Cheers


could you please explain what was needed to request priority processing?


----------



## loveureyes2012

pravincv said:


> could you please explain what was needed to request priority processing?


Check 193 page


----------



## Kirstipops

My visa, nomination and sponsorship were all submitted on 16/06/2017. The sponsorship was approved in July and they requested further information on the nomination in mid-September which was satisfied within 48 hours. I am still yet to hear any news and requests from my business for priority processing have been rejected. My role is ICT Business Analyst. 

I've never been so frustrated in my life


----------



## JessSan

Hi folks - Did anyone apply for Priority Processing last week and still waiting on acceptance or rejection of the request?


----------



## gurten

JessSan said:


> Hi folks - Did anyone apply for Priority Processing last week and still waiting on acceptance or rejection of the request?


Hi JessSan
We requested for priority processing last week, which just got rejected yesterday.


----------



## JessSan

gurten said:


> JessSan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks - Did anyone apply for Priority Processing last week and still waiting on acceptance or rejection of the request?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JessSan
> We requested for priority processing last week, which just got rejected yesterday.
Click to expand...

Hi Gurten - So sorry to hear that! Do you mind sharing the day you applied last week and the reason you stated? I applied last Monday but haven't heard anything!! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Snehaank

Hi,
We also requested for priority on may 8 did not receive any response yet.


----------



## Shell81

JessSan said:


> Hi folks - Did anyone apply for Priority Processing last week and still waiting on acceptance or rejection of the request?


We have applied for priority processing twice , March 23rd and May 4th . On both occasions we have not had a response to either reject or accept. We applied oct 30th 2017, no RFI, still just says received .


----------



## JessSan

Snehaank said:


> Hi,
> We also requested for priority on may 8 did not receive any response yet.


Hi Snehaank, thank you for the reply. We did too on the 7th. Still waiting! Let's keep each other updated on any reply. Thanks Jess.

Anyone else who applied for Priority Processing and have not heard back yet?


----------



## eljaleo

kjackson951 said:


> No, the nomination and application were both lodged on the same date in January.


Oh duh, you said that in the first line! Need to improve my reading comprehension ... in any case, congrats again and best of luck in Australia!


----------



## Swapy

JessSan said:


> Hi Snehaank, thank you for the reply. We did too on the 7th. Still waiting! Let's keep each other updated on any reply. Thanks Jess.
> 
> Anyone else who applied for Priority Processing and have not heard back yet?


I have also applied for Priority Processing through our migration agent last week, but still waiting for the updates.

It's really frustrating to see how pathetic Australian visa process is .


----------



## swetajsr

Hello Friends,

I just checked my immi account and found now processing time is from 5 to 10 months. a day before it was 5 to 9 months. I am running on 7th month and no updates from immi department. Really frustrating........
Please share if any one else experienced the same.

Thanks.


----------



## mike446

swetajsr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I just checked my immi account and found now processing time is from 5 to 10 months. a day before it was 5 to 9 months. I am running on 7th month and no updates from immi department. Really frustrating........
> Please share if any one else experienced the same.
> 
> Thanks.


Yup, same processing timeline details have been updated on homeaffairs site.


----------



## sank1982

Damar said:


> Wait is getting so frustrating. Applied Nov 28 status is still received. Sent email to dibp no reply. Any Nov applicants


yes.. applied on 30th Nov. still waiting


----------



## Yashkashyap999

My Visa apply on 2 Nov still waiting status still received


----------



## swetajsr

Yashkashyap999 said:


> My Visa apply on 2 Nov still waiting status still received


Applied on 2nd Nov. No RFI, No status updated just Received...
Frustrating...


----------



## Shell81

TSS (482) processing times updated today 11-18 days . Yet 457 has increased to 5-10 months &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## waitash

IGSTEWART said:


> Good news
> 
> Alhamdulillah I finally had my visa approved today.
> 
> Timelines
> Date of application: 22/12/2017
> RFI: 5/2/2018
> Documents provided: 8/3/2018
> Request for priority: 11/4/2018
> Visa grant: 10/5/2018
> 
> RFI: I provided 3rd party police checks (which were quicker to get) but they wanted different ones which took a whole month to get.
> 
> Job: General Practitioner
> 
> I hope there will be news for everyone else soon


Hey Great news. Gives hope...


----------



## waitash

karn_go_oz said:


> My priority processing was also approved about 3 weeks ago. but no updates can be seen in the immi account.
> 
> Did you contact the Immigration Department after the approval of priority processing? Did they reply?


What date was yours accepted? Mine was on Apr 19. 
I sent update request for priority processing on May 1 and they replied on May 4 that they are looking into it and delays are happening due to 3rd party checks. Didn't bother them after that. Waiting patiently.


----------



## Dennis111

Hi, how can I check my application status if I do have application ID and Transaction reference number. 

I don't have an IMMI account.


Thanks


----------



## colorsofmysea

Shell81 said:


> TSS (482) processing times updated today 11-18 days . Yet 457 has increased to 5-10 months


Is this possible?

Did anyone hear any 482 cases approved these days?


----------



## AusDreamer

Shell81 said:


> TSS (482) processing times updated today 11-18 days . Yet 457 has increased to 5-10 months ��


Yes, 482 visa has been updated as 11-18 days. I guess that's more coz it has just recently started and there are low volume of applications not like 457 where there are huge backlogs.
I remember in the Mar 30, timelines there were no timelines for 482 visa and it was stated as "Unavailable due to low volume of applications"'

In fact my company which is a MNC has just started filing 482 visa.

But the sad part is that 457 visa timelines is almost still the same, not decreased.


----------



## JessSan

Hi everyone!! I am wondering if someone who applied for Priority Processing Request last week hear anything yet? A couple of people have already been waiting including me. I applied last Monday.


----------



## karn_go_oz

waitash said:


> What date was yours accepted? Mine was on Apr 19.
> I sent update request for priority processing on May 1 and they replied on May 4 that they are looking into it and delays are happening due to 3rd party checks. Didn't bother them after that. Waiting patiently.


They approved the priority processing on Apr 23. I requested them for updates twice in last 2 weeks, but no responses were received yet. I think mine is also under 3rd party checking.


----------



## nk_nepal

colorsofmysea said:


> Shell81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TSS (482) processing times updated today 11-18 days . Yet 457 has increased to 5-10 months
> 
> 
> 
> Is this possible?
> 
> Did anyone hear any 482 cases approved these days?
Click to expand...

Yes my friend applied 482 on 26 apr 2018 and visa granted today. I am waiting my 457 since june 2017. Dont know why they taking that long for 457 visa check.


----------



## colorsofmysea

nk_nepal said:


> Yes my friend applied 482 on 26 apr 2018 and visa granted today. I am waiting my 457 since june 2017. Dont know why they taking that long for 457 visa check.




That's fast! Is your friend's application from an accredited sponsor?


----------



## nk_nepal

colorsofmysea said:


> nk_nepal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes my friend applied 482 on 26 apr 2018 and visa granted today. I am waiting my 457 since june 2017. Dont know why they taking that long for 457 visa check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fast! Is your friend's application from an accredited sponsor?
Click to expand...

It was not an accredited sponsor but sponsor run business in remote area.


----------



## mike446

Any new visa grants during last few days?


----------



## Snehaank

In my MNC one person applied on Jan 12 2018, he got visa grant letter today. no priority raised.


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

Any 457 subsequent entrant cases approved these days???


----------



## gurten

JessSan said:


> gurten said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JessSan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi folks - Did anyone apply for Priority Processing last week and still waiting on acceptance or rejection of the request?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi JessSan
> We requested for priority processing last week, which just got rejected yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Gurten - So sorry to hear that! Do you mind sharing the day you applied last week and the reason you stated? I applied last Monday but haven't heard anything!! Thanks a bunch.
Click to expand...

Hi JessSan
Just had to check to which mail we got an answer, because we were writing to two different email addresses.
[email protected] is the right one by the way, sent to them on Monday 30 April.
We ask for priority processing, because of a considerable pressure on the family without my income (My wife has a bridging Visa with working rights, although still waiting to start work). Additionally, we mentioned the incredible rise in waiting time, since we launched the application last September. Unfortunately we were blended by a comment, made by our agent when we applied. Back then he said, we should get the Visa in a month!! Soon afterwards, the processing time was going to the moon...


----------



## Shell81

Hi Gurten, we are in a similar situation to you , although our bridging visa has no work rights . How long after your priority request on 30th April did they respond to you? We applied 4th May and no response at all.


----------



## JessSan

gurten said:


> Hi JessSan
> Just had to check to which mail we got an answer, because we were writing to two different email addresses.
> [email protected]ov.au is the right one by the way, sent to them on Monday 30 April.
> We ask for priority processing, because of a considerable pressure on the family without my income (My wife has a bridging Visa with working rights, although still waiting to start work). Additionally, we mentioned the incredible rise in waiting time, since we launched the application last September. Unfortunately we were blended by a comment, made by our agent when we applied. Back then he said, we should get the Visa in a month!! Soon afterwards, the processing time was going to the moon...


Thanks Gurten, it seems the department is taking more than 2 weeks to respond then. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## waitash

Hi all, sad news from my side that I lost my job offer as my employer revoked my offer. He had warned this March and thats the reason for my priority processing. Still these stupid Immigration guys didn't speed up after my repeated mails. So bye to Australian dreams....checking out of this forum.

All the best to all.


----------



## Jennnyy

Hi all 
I have applied on 457 visa as electronic trade worker onshore 
Still no response from DIBP
Visa applied 2/3/2018
What you guys think of it.
My employer had not big company only 40 people working under him.
As i’m 24 year old 
Any hope 
Any other person in same boat "
Thanks


----------



## Jeevan

How long it take to get 457 Subsequent i had applied my wife visa on dec 7 2017 still shows recieved on immi account its hard for anything i can do to speed up my proccess 😟😟


----------



## fer5hockey

For the ones we are on the 457 post June 2017, is it better to just reapply for the new visa? 

What are the difference between the post June one and the new one? I thought there was no possibility of PR on the post June one anyways?


----------



## Shell81

Has anyone that applied for priority processing after 4th May had a response either to accept or decline ?


----------



## Dennis111

Any visa approvals recently? Looks like it's slowed down again.


----------



## jsenthilkumar

Hi,
Bit late to post this, my visa was granted. Please find the details below,
Application lodged by employer: 9-Jan-2018 (Includes dependant)
Visa Granted: 9-May-2018
Occupation: IT professional


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

jsenthilkumar said:


> Hi,
> Bit late to post this, my visa was granted. Please find the details below,
> Application lodged by employer: 9-Jan-2018 (Includes dependant)
> Visa Granted: 9-May-2018
> Occupation: IT professional


congralution for ur visa grant..did u send mail for priority processing??


----------



## JessSan

Shell81 said:


> Has anyone that applied for priority processing after 4th May had a response either to accept or decline ?


Hi, we applied on 7th May and still waiting for a response!


----------



## jsenthilkumar

sachin_bhetwal said:


> congralution for ur visa grant..did u send mail for priority processing??


Non-priority request.


----------



## Titotito2

Hey guys, 
5 months since my application today and still no news.. 😩 no RFI, nothing.. my company had already sponsored people (which took no more than 8 weeks) and I have no dependant, so it should have been pretty straight forward! I’m already in Australia, so I can’t apply for priority processing! I don’t know what to do! 
This is really distressing!


----------



## Shell81

We are the same 7 months waiting and no RFI it’s so frustrating .


----------



## kymie

12 months here waiting..😅


----------



## Shell81

Have you been asked for further information or is that 12 months with no contact ?


----------



## kymie

No rfi and priority processing application.. i asked my agent to submit one but advised not to and just wait furthermore... last updated april 12 2018 but i dont know what is that update all about..... and thats it. Waiting in vain.... 😂😂😂


----------



## Shell81

kymie said:


> No rfi and priority processing application.. i asked my agent to submit one but advised not to and just wait furthermore... last updated april 12 2018 but i dont know what is that update all about..... and thats it. Waiting in vain.... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


Wow that's unbelievable , I thought 7 months with no RFI was long . Has your agent indicated why it might be taking so long ? Can you not escalate it now you are outwith the processing times ? Good luck


----------



## Yashkashyap999

Hi any 1 apply in Nov and still waiting I Was apply in 2 Nov and still received status


----------



## Yashkashyap999

In this formet who apply in Oct they got Visa


----------



## SONI

kymie said:


> No rfi and priority processing application.. i asked my agent to submit one but advised not to and just wait furthermore... last updated april 12 2018 but i dont know what is that update all about..... and thats it. Waiting in vain.... &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


i am waiting for more then a year now, 12 month and two weeks 

occupation project administrator


----------



## Shell81

Yashkashyap999 said:


> In this formet who apply in Oct they got Visa


We applied on Oct 30th , status still received with no RFI .


----------



## Smgawt123

SONI said:


> i am waiting for more then a year now, 12 month and two weeks
> 
> occupation project administrator


I am there with you mate. We are at the year stage.........365 days of processing........................ so frustrating.


----------



## gurten

Titotito2 said:


> Hey guys,
> 5 months since my application today and still no news.. &#128553; no RFI, nothing.. my company had already sponsored people (which took no more than 8 weeks) and I have no dependant, so it should have been pretty straight forward! I'm already in Australia, so I can't apply for priority processing! I don't know what to do!
> This is really distressing!


Hi Titotito2

Why don't you ask for a Bridging Visa A with working rights? You can apply in your immi account and just mention, that you need a income after waiting for the Visa longer than anticipated.....


----------



## Shell81

Yashkashyap999 said:


> In this formet who apply in Oct they got Visa





gurten said:


> Hi Titotito2
> 
> Why don't you ask for a Bridging Visa A with working rights? You can apply in your immi account and just mention, that you need a income after waiting for the Visa longer than anticipated.....


Hi Gurten ,
Can I ask what evidence you need to provide to get working rights , we are waiting on my husbands 457 but I have a job waiting and if I could start work it would be great . Our bridging visa has no work rights &#128553;


----------



## Shivankghai

Jayvn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is anyone here who has been waiting for more than 10 months?
> 
> I've lodged my application since Jun 2017,
> 
> RIF: in Oct, and we had submitted after some days, including medical assessment.
> 
> but up to now, there's been no more infor.
> 
> The point is the updated processing time is from 5-9 months, so is my application obsolete? Please guys, do you have any ideas?
> many thanks and good luck to all of u


hey, i have applied in june 2017, RFI in october. still waiting.


----------



## Shivankghai

kymie said:


> In a week it will be 1 year since my visa was lodged. Still waiting....... applied as cook...emailed dibp or home affairs but same auto response...


applied as a chef in june 2017. still waiting


----------



## Shivankghai

Tristan said:


> I already waiting for 12 months and 2 days
> 457visa position is Chef.
> RFI: 23 Aug 2017
> now is at further assessment
> so stressful ...


i think they are not approving chefs very easily. its so stressful. i am on 11months and 10 days. applied 457 as chef. RFI october. still waiting.
chef is difficult i think


----------



## Dennis111

Shivankghai said:


> i think they are not approving chefs very easily. its so stressful. i am on 11months and 10 days. applied 457 as chef. RFI october. still waiting.
> chef is difficult i think


What rfi they requested?


----------



## loveureyes2012

If the status is received, Does Attaching documents in immigration account move my application back from order queue and slow down my visa processing ? Recently I uploaded few updated documents.


----------



## kymie

Same here 12 months waiting... chef..


----------



## Agando

I applied as a chef too last September, RFI first of December, now are 8 months and status is further assessment.


----------



## Ruki

Is there anybody who got their nomination approved under CHEF ?


----------



## nk_nepal

I also applied as a chef in june 29. Almost like 11 months rfi on oct 10 since no more udates. Looks like all chef position they are not approving. But my friend applied as chef 482 visa and granted withen 14 business days. 457 sucks 😪


----------



## Shell81

My agent suggested that occupations with caveats are processed after occupations without caveats . My husbands occupation has caveats so likely why we have waited so long. I think Chef also has a caveats.


----------



## Agando

How do you know when the nomination has been approved?


----------



## Titotito2

Hi Shell81,

That would make sense for me as well as my occupation is management consultant for which there are three caveats. Hopefully I won't have to wait for a year.. but it looks like it is going that way



Shell81 said:


> My agent suggested that occupations with caveats are processed after occupations without caveats . My husbands occupation has caveats so likely why we have waited so long. I think Chef also has a caveats.


----------



## Shell81

Titotito2 said:


> Hi Shell81,
> 
> That would make sense for me as well as my occupation is management consultant for which there are three caveats. Hopefully I won't have to wait for a year.. but it looks like it is going that way


Hopefully they will clear the backlog of applications over the next few months and get to us at the bottom of the list .


----------



## kymie

I have a question, my application says that my proposed period of stay is 48. What does it mean? I applied with the help of an agent. And applied May 18, 2017 just right after the 2 new visas to replace 457 was announced. Does 48 means 48 months? Applied as cook that falls only under the TSS visa.... just want some clarifications. Thanks!


----------



## kankles

I've never posted on here before, but I have been watching this thread over the last couple of months and thought I'd give those still waiting some hope. 457 for me and my dependent was granted today.

31/01/18 Applied
19/05/18 RFI requested
21/05/18 RFI submitted
22/05/18 Visa granted

I also requested priority processing in February which was rejected. 

Occupation: Software developer

Best of luck to those still waiting!


----------



## Jayvn

how coincident, what's your occupation anyway, mate?


----------



## loveureyes2012

kymie said:


> I have a question, my application says that my proposed period of stay is 48. What does it mean? I applied with the help of an agent. And applied May 18, 2017 just right after the 2 new visas to replace 457 was announced. Does 48 means 48 months? Applied as cook that falls only under the TSS visa.... just want some clarifications. Thanks!


Yes 48 months.


----------



## Dennis111

kankles said:


> I've never posted on here before, but I have been watching this thread over the last couple of months and thought I'd give those still waiting some hope. 457 for me and my dependent was granted today.
> 
> 31/01/18 Applied
> 19/05/18 RFI requested
> 21/05/18 RFI submitted
> 22/05/18 Visa granted
> 
> I also requested priority processing in February which was rejected.
> 
> Occupation: Software developer
> 
> Best of luck to those still waiting!


What RFI they requested?


----------



## kankles

Dennis111 said:


> What RFI they requested?


They requested additional proof of cohabitation between me and my partner, as our current rental agreement is in my name only.


----------



## Smgawt123

Shell81 said:


> My agent suggested that occupations with caveats are processed after occupations without caveats . My husbands occupation has caveats so likely why we have waited so long. I think Chef also has a caveats.


The occupation we are under has caveats,we are on 12 months as well,

why have they started processing 482 when they have left us waiting so long? it doesn't make any sense does it? l, knowing that 482 visas are being granted in 2/3 weeks is so frustrating. .


----------



## SGPCYBER

[redacted post]


----------



## Dennis111

cyberhedz said:


> Just made an account after following for months. My company filed my 457 during the first week of March, for just me. My wife was not included as to expedite the process, once approved we will amend it. Also, my company used an agent to file, so once we get dates, I will be sure to post them. when I check my status, I have seen 2-3 months, 9-11 months, 5-7 months, so who knows what these clowns are actually doing.


As far as I know, If you receive your visa and then want to bring your partner / dependent on 457 visa , then you have to apply for a seperate TSS visa as 457 visas are abolished..

Kindly confirm this from a migration agent.


----------



## SGPCYBER

[redacted post]


----------



## Shivankghai

Dennis111 said:


> What rfi they requested?


medical only


----------



## Snehaank

Fyi
One of my colleague applied on Feb 8 the 2018, got visa grant today.
Still waiting for our visa to be processed


----------



## Dennis111

Snehaank said:


> Fyi
> One of my colleague applied on Feb 8 the 2018, got visa grant today.
> Still waiting for our visa to be processed


Which country you and your colleague are from ? High risk countries take some time


----------



## mike446

Snehaank said:


> Fyi
> One of my colleague applied on Feb 8 the 2018, got visa grant today.
> Still waiting for our visa to be processed


Nice. There have been very few grant news for last some weeks.


----------



## Snehaank

Dennis111 said:


> Snehaank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fyi
> One of my colleague applied on Feb 8 the 2018, got visa grant today.
> Still waiting for our visa to be processed
> 
> 
> 
> Which country you and your colleague are from ? High risk countries take some time
Click to expand...

We are from India, I don't think it's High risk country


----------



## Snehaank

Hi,

Did anybody get response for priority requests in this month?
I requested on 8th may,no response yet


----------



## loveureyes2012

Snehaank said:


> We are from India, I don't think it's High risk country


This is the list of ETA eligible passports which are considered low risk.

Andorra
Austria
Belgium
Brunei
Canada
Denmark
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Hong Kong (SAR)
Iceland
Ireland
Italy
Japan
Liechtenstein
Luxembourg
Malaysia
Malta
Monaco
The Netherlands
Norway
Portugal
Republic of San Marino
Singapore
South Korea
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
Taiwan
United Kingdom - British Citizen
United Kingdom - British National (Overseas)
United States of America
Vatican City.

High risk countries are those which are not ETA eligible.


----------



## Shell81

Snehaank said:


> Hi,
> 
> Did anybody get response for priority requests in this month?
> I requested on 8th may,no response yet


We requested May 4th still no reply .


----------



## Paws82

Hi all -

Long time reader, first time caller.

A few simple questions from someone waiting since only Feb -

1. What does the application or transaction number look like? I am going through an agent and can't seem to find it, but he did update my passport and I see a number on the confirmation that looks like aaaa#a###a. Is that what I need?

2. Is there any downside to submitting a priority request? I am intending on doing it behind my migration agent's back, because hew as not receptive to the suggestion, only saying "no, it won't work." (My reason will be I have to contractually start by July 1st or it could be revoked by the company, as well as personal hardship - perhaps a long shot, although something similar has worked for several people here)

3. How can I see if my job code (multimedia developer) has caveats? A few pages back is the first I've heard of "caveats."

Thanks all!


----------



## Somaira

Can someone help me with my question.

1. If we have applied our nomination in January 2017 and Visa in April 2017 does it effect the visa?we didnt applied both thing together. But we did apply before the rules changes.

2. Our nomination is approved in october 2017 but no response for visa yet.

3. Also for how many months we will get our visa 2 years or 4 years as now our occupation is in short term list


----------



## Kevin Lee

Posted again below


----------



## loveureyes2012

Paws82 said:


> Hi all -
> 
> Long time reader, first time caller.
> 
> A few simple questions from someone waiting since only Feb -
> 
> 1. What does the application or transaction number look like? I am going through an agent and can't seem to find it, but he did update my passport and I see a number on the confirmation that looks like aaaa#a###a. Is that what I need?
> 
> 2. Is there any downside to submitting a priority request? I am intending on doing it behind my migration agent's back, because hew as not receptive to the suggestion, only saying "no, it won't work." (My reason will be I have to contractually start by July 1st or it could be revoked by the company, as well as personal hardship - perhaps a long shot, although something similar has worked for several people here)
> 
> 3. How can I see if my job code (multimedia developer) has caveats? A few pages back is the first I've heard of "caveats."
> 
> Thanks all!


1. Sample TRN - ENG04LWY2 (From google)
2. Not sure.
3. Ref: https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/261211.php


----------



## Andrecab

Hi All,

I’ve been following this forum for about six months. My 457 application was lodged last October and I’ve been off-shore waiting since then. 
Is it feasible to apply for a tourist visa and stay in Australia till I get a response from immi? 
Please let me know your thoughts, cheers. A


----------



## Giacomo.c

*Current 457 visa processing time*

Hi everyone, following the forum for long time first time posting.
I applied for my visa last May,rfi in August more update in December nomination received in February . Since day 1 status in effect. Does anyone else is facing the same issue?cheers


----------



## Sapan

Hey guys anyone got 457 dependent visa who applied in Nov 2017 ? Thanks 😊


----------



## Somaira

Can someone please answer my query.

QUOTE=Somaira;1885303]Can someone help me with my question.

1. If we have applied our nomination in January 2017 and Visa in April 2017 does it effect the visa?we didnt applied both thing together. But we did apply before the rules changes.

2. Our nomination is approved in october 2017 but no response for visa yet.

3. Also for how many months we will get our visa 2 years or 4 years as now our occupation is in short term list[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dennis111

Giacomo.c said:


> Hi everyone, following the forum for long time first time posting.
> I applied for my visa last May,rfi in August more update in December nomination received in February . Since day 1 status in effect. Does anyone else is facing the same issue?cheers


What RFI they requested?

Which country are you from ? Visa approval take more time if it's a high risk country


----------



## Dennis111

Andrecab said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've been following this forum for about six months. My 457 application was lodged last October and I've been off-shore waiting since then.
> Is it feasible to apply for a tourist visa and stay in Australia till I get a response from immi?
> Please let me know your thoughts, cheers. A


Which country are you from ? High risk countries takes more time .


----------



## Yashkashyap999

Not yet I applyed on 2 Nov still waiting


----------



## Andrecab

Dennis111 said:


> Andrecab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've been following this forum for about six months. My 457 application was lodged last October and I've been off-shore waiting since then.
> Is it feasible to apply for a tourist visa and stay in Australia till I get a response from immi?
> Please let me know your thoughts, cheers. A
> 
> 
> 
> Which country are you from ? High risk countries takes more time .
Click to expand...

Thanks Dennis, I am from Colombia


----------



## mike446

Somaira said:


> Can someone please answer my query.
> 
> QUOTE=Somaira;1885303]Can someone help me with my question.
> 
> 1. If we have applied our nomination in January 2017 and Visa in April 2017 does it effect the visa?we didnt applied both thing together. But we did apply before the rules changes.
> 
> 2. Our nomination is approved in october 2017 but no response for visa yet.
> 
> 3. Also for how many months we will get our visa 2 years or 4 years as now our occupation is in short term list


[/QUOTE]

Hi


Not sure that I understood your question about the effect. Which effect are you talking about?
Processing time is running high. 5-11 months as per govt. site.
As far I know, for short term skills list 2 years or 24 months of stay is approved.


----------



## loveureyes2012

Any VISA grants today ?


----------



## Dennis111

Looks like it's slowed down again. 

Can anyone explain why people are getting TSS visa within 15 days and many people are waiting for 457 visa for 12 Months.


----------



## Dennis111

Kevin Lee said:


> Happy to say that my visa approved
> It was a long waiting, and ended today.
> 
> All people applied this visa get an approval soon.
> Thank you. Bye.


Congrats! How much you waited?


----------



## Smgawt123

Dennis111 said:


> Looks like it's slowed down again.
> 
> Can anyone explain why people are getting TSS visa within 15 days and many people are waiting for 457 visa for 12 Months.


Exactly mate, I have waited over 12 months now for a visa that has the same time length as the new tss visa? surely its better I withdraw and apply for a tss??

you would think that they would clear the 457 backlog before processing the TSS? that would make it fair and would make common sense.


----------



## Shell81

Dennis111 said:


> Looks like it's slowed down again.
> 
> Can anyone explain why people are getting TSS visa within 15 days and many people are waiting for 457 visa for 12 Months.


I don't think many people on the TSS are getting them that quick . Our agent said the processing times shown are for accrediated sponsors and for those who aren't with accrediated sponsors the waiting times are unknown and likely to be similar to 457.


----------



## Smgawt123

Shell81 said:


> I don't think many people on the TSS are getting them that quick . Our agent said the processing times shown are for accrediated sponsors and for those who aren't with accrediated sponsors the waiting times are unknown and likely to be similar to 457.


There are a substantial amount that have been granted in the space of three weeks I now people who had theres in 6 weeks. I have waited 12 months for the 457, which offers me no advantage over the tss, and I have had contact from an agent to prepare to wait another 6 months, that's 18 months in total for a two year visa? madness


----------



## Dennis111

Shell81 said:


> I don't think many people on the TSS are getting them that quick . Our agent said the processing times shown are for accrediated sponsors and for those who aren't with accrediated sponsors the waiting times are unknown and likely to be similar to 457.


If you read the threads regarding TSS visa , you'll find out that people are getting their TSS visa within 15 days without accredited sponsors.


----------



## Dennis111

Smgawt123 said:


> Exactly mate, I have waited over 12 months now for a visa that has the same time length as the new tss visa? surely its better I withdraw and apply for a tss??
> 
> you would think that they would clear the 457 backlog before processing the TSS? that would make it fair and would make common sense.


I would suggest you to stick with 457 visa and submit priority request via your employer.. the requirements for TSS visa are different.

If you've already waited 12 months then I'm sure you'll receive the decision soon..

What about your sponsorship and nomination... Are they approved yet ?

Have you already submitted police clearance and health insurance?


----------



## Shell81

Dennis111 said:


> If you read the threads regarding TSS visa , you'll find out that people are getting their TSS visa within 15 days without accredited sponsors.


Ah ok , this was just advice a colleague got from our mutual agent yesterday but good news for those with TSS then .

We are only 7 months into our wait but suspect we will wait a long time due to caveats . At this rate we'll have been invited for PR before our 457 is granted &#128553;


----------



## vipul_patel_08

Shell81 said:


> Dennis111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the threads regarding TSS visa , you'll find out that people are getting their TSS visa within 15 days without accredited sponsors.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok , this was just advice a colleague got from our mutual agent yesterday but good news for those with TSS then .
> 
> We are only 7 months into our wait but suspect we will wait a long time due to caveats . At this rate we'll have been invited for PR before our 457 is granted &#128553;
Click to expand...

Hi

With very much anguish, i am writing this :
I am on 457 visa here since 2015. Got married May 2017 and applied visa for my wife
On 17 July 2017 by my employer. Since then i am waiting. 10 month and 10 days gone but no update.

My employer doesn't share tracking id with employees so cant do. APPLICATION status is Further assessment in progress. From same employer many people getting visa in 2 month, some 6 month, some 7 but mine is too much.

Lost all hope. Have to go for tourist as there is some limit on waiting and my employer send so many follow up mail to DIBP but no response. As now my marriage life is getting ruined, my employer told that you can apply tourist.

What kind of this immigration system this is. People are waiting since june july but no action and new applicants getting visa...

No offense but this is too much.


----------



## Amangill

Hi to all I just want to know that anyone got visa of subsequent entrant i lodged my wife file on 10 October it is still showing received in IMMI account please tell me


----------



## Paws82

loveureyes2012 said:


> 1. Sample TRN - ENG04LWY2 (From google)
> 2. Not sure.
> 3. Ref: ...


Thank you very much. I appreciate it.


----------



## Dennis111

I wonder how many 457 applicants are still waiting for a decision?


----------



## kymie

Question. I did my medical exam June 2 2017. Does it have any expiration? Applied 457 May 2017 and still no decision or whatsoever. Thanks.


----------



## loveureyes2012

kymie said:


> Question. I did my medical exam June 2 2017. Does it have any expiration? Applied 457 May 2017 and still no decision or whatsoever. Thanks.


Valid for 12 months. Ref: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...ent/assessment-of-health-examination-results#


----------



## Paws82

In an almost movie-like fashion, I was sitting at my computer, hemming and hawing whether to send a priority request on an "personal emotional appeal" (vs. legitimate business case), when I got notification from my migration agent that I have been APPROVED!!!!!!!

Relevant details:

- Application lodged 2/12/2018
- Application approved 5/26/2018
- No priority, no RFI
- Multimedia Specialist job code

The company used Fragomen. They were thorough.


----------



## Paws82

Paws82 said:


> In an almost movie-like fashion, I was sitting at my computer, hemming and hawing whether to send a priority request on an "personal emotional appeal" (vs. legitimate business case), when I got notification from my migration agent that I have been APPROVED!!!!!!!
> 
> Relevant details:
> 
> - Application lodged 2/12/2018
> - Application approved 5/26/2018
> - No priority, no RFI
> - Multimedia Specialist job code
> 
> The company used Fragomen. They were thorough.


And yes, that is the correct date. It appeared to be approved on a Saturday.


----------



## Liiiizah

Dennis111 said:


> I wonder how many 457 applicants are still waiting for a decision?


11 months have passed and still waiting. So frustrating


----------



## Kevin Lee

As per someone's request, I inform my visa's timeline.

Applied at the middle of Aug 2017.(Sponsorship, Nomination and Visa application all together)
RFI at the end of Oct 2017.(PCC and Medical exam)
RFI provided at the end of Nov 2017.
Got the visa approval at the middle of May 2018.
Job: Engineer
I am from a low risk country, but I don't believe there is a big difference between low and high risk countries. I reckon that everything depends on your luck.


----------



## Snehaank

Did any one get priority request approved or rejected recently in this month?


----------



## loveureyes2012

Paws82 said:


> In an almost movie-like fashion, I was sitting at my computer, hemming and hawing whether to send a priority request on an "personal emotional appeal" (vs. legitimate business case), when I got notification from my migration agent that I have been APPROVED!!!!!!!
> 
> Relevant details:
> 
> - Application lodged 2/12/2018
> - Application approved 5/26/2018
> - No priority, no RFI
> - Multimedia Specialist job code
> 
> The company used Fragomen. They were thorough.


 Congratulations!


----------



## romy

Snehaank said:


> Did any one get priority request approved or rejected recently in this month?


Nope. We applied on the 14 May


----------



## Dennis111

Paws82 said:


> And yes, that is the correct date. It appeared to be approved on a Saturday.


Which country are you from? That was quick.. congrats


----------



## Paws82

Dennis111 said:


> Which country are you from? That was quick.. congrats


Thank you. I am in the United States.

I should also add ... I don't really know how this works from the business end, but this particular company imports a lot of Americans. So if there's a way to fast-track the sponsorship or approval or whatever they have to do, they probably do that.


----------



## Liiiizah

Our agent advised us that there's massive backlog and their practice getting 457 granted is about 14 months and even longer. Only multinational and very large companies get their visas quicker.
Also she has submitted several priority processing request but immigration hasn't responded to any of them.


----------



## Dennis111

Liiiizah said:


> Our agent advised us that there's massive backlog and their practice getting 457 granted is about 14 months and even longer. Only multinational and very large companies get their visas quicker.
> Also she has submitted several priority processing request but immigration hasn't responded to any of them.


That's just ridiculous. It's not supposed to be like this


----------



## kymie

May i ask when did u guys did your medical examination??? Anyone here has expired medical? Any instructions to retake?


----------



## cryptosreeraj

*Visa Granted !!*

Hi All,

Finally I got my Visa Granted today ( Self + 2 Dependents ). Here are the timelines

Visa Application : *09 March 2018* ( Complete Application with Medicals + PCC) 
RFI : *12 March 2018* ( _CO could not open Medicals so asked for uploading referral letter_ )
Priority Requested : *26 April 2018*
Priority Accepted : *03 May 2018*
Complaint Raised with DIBP : *18 May 2018*
Visa Grant : *29 May 2018*

Note : Employer is an Accredited Sponsor
Agent : Fragomen

Thanks to everyone in this forum for keeping my hopes alive. Wish every one good luck in getting their Visa granted soon


----------



## Dennis111

cryptosreeraj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I got my Visa Granted today ( Self + 2 Dependents ). Here are the timelines
> 
> Visa Application : *09 March 2018* ( Complete Application with Medicals + PCC)
> RFI : *12 March 2018* ( _CO could not open Medicals so asked for uploading referral letter_ )
> Priority Requested : *26 April 2018*
> Priority Accepted : *03 May 2018*
> Complaint Raised with DIBP : *18 May 2018*
> Visa Grant : *29 May 2018*
> 
> Note : Employer is an Accredited Sponsor
> Agent h: Fragomen
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for keeping my hopes alive. Wish every one good luck in getting their Visa granted soon


Congrats! That was quick .. did you submitted a priority request or your company?

Did you raised the complaint regarding priority request being accepted and no action was taken on it ?


----------



## cryptosreeraj

Dennis111 said:


> cryptosreeraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I got my Visa Granted today ( Self + 2 Dependents ). Here are the timelines
> 
> Visa Application : *09 March 2018* ( Complete Application with Medicals + PCC)
> RFI : *12 March 2018* ( _CO could not open Medicals so asked for uploading referral letter_ )
> Priority Requested : *26 April 2018*
> Priority Accepted : *03 May 2018*
> Complaint Raised with DIBP : *18 May 2018*
> Visa Grant : *29 May 2018*
> 
> Note : Employer is an Accredited Sponsor
> Agent h: Fragomen
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for keeping my hopes alive. Wish every one good luck in getting their Visa granted soon
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! That was quick .. did you submitted a priority request or your company?
> 
> Did you raised the complaint regarding priority request being accepted and no action was taken on it ?
Click to expand...

Hi..I insisted my agent to send a priority request based on what I saw in the forum. The reason stated was the project being at risk due to my unavailability onshore and being an accredited sponsor delay was least expected.

Yes the complaint was raised by my agent as visa was not grated even after priority approval.


----------



## Dennis111

I hope everyone receives the good news asap


----------



## Snehaank

Congratulations
In past few weeks no one is getting any response on priority request
Did any one get visa grant for only dependent visas ?


----------



## sank1982

cryptosreeraj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I got my Visa Granted today ( Self + 2 Dependents ). Here are the timelines
> 
> Visa Application : *09 March 2018* ( Complete Application with Medicals + PCC)
> RFI : *12 March 2018* ( _CO could not open Medicals so asked for uploading referral letter_ )
> Priority Requested : *26 April 2018*
> Priority Accepted : *03 May 2018*
> Complaint Raised with DIBP : *18 May 2018*
> Visa Grant : *29 May 2018*
> 
> Note : Employer is an Accredited Sponsor
> Agent : Fragomen
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for keeping my hopes alive. Wish every one good luck in getting their Visa granted soon


Congrats mate!!
that was really quick. My agent is also Fragomen but don't know if my Employer is Accredited Sponsor.

My application was done on 30th Nov last year.


----------



## karn_go_oz

cryptosreeraj said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I got my Visa Granted today ( Self + 2 Dependents ). Here are the timelines
> 
> Visa Application : *09 March 2018* ( Complete Application with Medicals + PCC)
> RFI : *12 March 2018* ( _CO could not open Medicals so asked for uploading referral letter_ )
> Priority Requested : *26 April 2018*
> Priority Accepted : *03 May 2018*
> Complaint Raised with DIBP : *18 May 2018*
> Visa Grant : *29 May 2018*
> 
> Note : Employer is an Accredited Sponsor
> Agent : Fragomen
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for keeping my hopes alive. Wish every one good luck in getting their Visa granted soon


Congrats! How did you raise the complaint? Through email?

My priority processing request was accepted at the end of April. I did raise complaint by replying the email of priority approval. But no response was received, neither the visa approval. The sponsor is also accredited one. Thanks.


----------



## Charliexx

*Email notification?*

Hi, does anyone know how we can get an email when someone writes something rather than keep going on the check?

I am driving my self crazy already and only applied in March this year!
Thanks


----------



## Dennis111

Charliexx said:


> Hi, does anyone know how we can get an email when someone writes something rather than keep going on the check?
> 
> I am driving my self crazy already and only applied in March this year!
> Thanks


Be prepared to wait for 2-12 months . Make a bookmark of this page


----------



## vipul_patel_08

Snehaank said:


> Congratulations
> In past few weeks no one is getting any response on priority request
> Did any one get visa grant for only dependent visas ?


Wainting since 10.5 month. Applied 
457 dependent for my wife by employer. Just guess i am in sydney and she is back home waiting for visa. She is very angry. Just think what happens to her.

Now applying tourist visa for her as therr is no hope on 457 of her..

Applied on July 2017. No RFI. Status says further assessment in progress..


----------



## vishalig

Hi All,

My 457 visa application was filed through my employer on 8-JAN-2018.

I'm still waiting for the visa. Anyone is waiting with the same time line?

Anything can be done to speed up the process?


----------



## vishalig

Hi All,

My 457 visa application was filed through my employer on 8-JAN-2018.

I'm still waiting for the visa. Anyone is waiting with the same time line?

Anything can be done to speed up the process?


----------



## Amangill

Hi m waiting for my subsequent from last 8 month still wating is it all right to apply tourist visa of my wife?


----------



## Amangill

RFI means please?


----------



## vipul_patel_08

Amangill said:


> Hi m waiting for my subsequent from last 8 month still wating is it all right to apply tourist visa of my wife?


It depends. I am also in same situation. 10 montj waiting. But now ni choice as wife is back home and applying for tourist Visa

Having said that there is risk of 457 visa gets overridden by tourist visa if 457 comes first and then tourist. SO RISK IS THERE. 
I am ready to take that risk. And more thing if you get 457 visa and tourist is not yet come then you can withdraw tourist immediately so your 457 will stay intact. 
But yes if both getting granted on same day with less time gap then you won't have time to withdraw tourist and by rule whichever visa comes last woudl override previous one

But its worth risk is partner staying alone..


----------



## Dennis111

vishalig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 457 visa application was filed through my employer on 8-JAN-2018.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the visa. Anyone is waiting with the same time line?
> 
> Anything can be done to speed up the process?


Which country are you from? Have you submitted biometrics, police clearance and health insurance already?


----------



## Dennis111

Amangill said:


> RFI means please?


request for information (RFI)


----------



## Dennis111

A lot of people applied via Fragomen and received their visa real quick..

I wonder if the name of agent also plays any part in getting a visa ?


----------



## kiraice

Hello, 
My husband and I applied for 457 18th of April, 2017. After 1 year and 1 month visa status changed into Initial Assessment! They approved nomination 28th of May and asked for medical which we already done April, 2018 for our second visa application (186). So, our agent just sent reference to 186 documents. 
Does anyone know approximate time frame of Initial Assessment if nomination has been approved? this waiting is just killing us.....


----------



## neequole

*visa granted*

Hello Everyone,

My 457 visa has been granted, details as ff:

* Employer sponsored
* Agent - Carman & Associates
* Country - Philippines
* Occupation - Software Engineer

* Nomination application lodged - 5 Feb 2018
* Visa application lodged - 14 Feb 2018
* Medicals completed - 19 Feb 2018
* No priority request
* Visa granted - 26 May 2018

The wait is frustrating as I am jobless when I got hired in a company in Oz. Hope everyone gets their visa soon!


----------



## kymie

Question: How would I know if my nomination was approved?


----------



## Jun12345

Hello guys still they approving 457 visa 7 month now jobless. If the migration agent told me it takes months before approve visa i will not resign to my job in middle east. I so much frustrating and upset for qaiting for my visa


----------



## Giacomo.c

Hello Guys, how do you usually start you priority processing letter? Anybody able to help me? Thanks


----------



## BrianAU

Giacomo.c said:


> Hello Guys, how do you usually start you priority processing letter? Anybody able to help me? Thanks


Hi Giacomo,

Our friends on this forum have provided ways and even sample letter for priority processing. You try to backread the thread of this forum and you will find how this will be done.


----------



## BrianAU

Jun12345 said:


> Hello guys still they approving 457 visa 7 month now jobless. If the migration agent told me it takes months before approve visa i will not resign to my job in middle east. I so much frustrating and upset for qaiting for my visa


Hi Kabayan,

what's your position and when was your visa, nomination applied?


----------



## BrianAU

kymie said:


> Question: How would I know if my nomination was approved?


Hi Kymie,

I think the only way is to ask your agent and/or employer as they are the ones doing the application and the notification from DIBP will directly go to their email.


----------



## Dennis111

Any grants today?


----------



## Giacomo.c

Couldn’t find any tread talking about how to write a priority letter. Please post profile name or post the right tread please. The forum is a mess.


----------



## loveureyes2012

oasisnavin said:


> Henryford said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations bro @oasisnavin .. i need a help regarding a priority processing . Actually i lodged my wife's file in feb2018 and still waiting for the decision. Can u please tell me the procedure for applying the priority request like what information required we need to write and whts the pattern for this i know the email id tht is [email protected] border.gov.au please tell me the procedure . Thanks in advance bro
> 
> 
> 
> Below is the format i have used: send mail to [email protected]
> 
> Sub: Priority Processing Request for visa application Ref No: XXXXXXX
> 
> Hi
> I am requesting a priority processing for my spouse 457 Subsequent entrant Application. My spouse application details are as follows:
> 
> Visa Type:
> Visa Ref No:
> Travel Document #:
> Spouse Name:
> 
> Priority Processing Request Reason:
> 
> I would like to request a priority process on the basis that my partner is in the need of my support. XXXXXXXXX (try to explain your situation in a Genuine way and attach any proof if required)
> 
> I am hoping that you would consider my request for the priority processing. Please let me know if you need any clarifications.
> 
> Thanks for sparing your valuable time. Apologies, in case of any inconvenience caused.
Click to expand...

 @Giacomo check this post page no. 193


----------



## cryptosreeraj

karn_go_oz said:


> cryptosreeraj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Finally I got my Visa Granted today ( Self + 2 Dependents ). Here are the timelines
> 
> Visa Application : *09 March 2018* ( Complete Application with Medicals + PCC)
> RFI : *12 March 2018* ( _CO could not open Medicals so asked for uploading referral letter_ )
> Priority Requested : *26 April 2018*
> Priority Accepted : *03 May 2018*
> Complaint Raised with DIBP : *18 May 2018*
> Visa Grant : *29 May 2018*
> 
> Note : Employer is an Accredited Sponsor
> Agent : Fragomen
> 
> Thanks to everyone in this forum for keeping my hopes alive. Wish every one good luck in getting their Visa granted soon
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! How did you raise the complaint? Through email?
> 
> My priority processing request was accepted at the end of April. I did raise complaint by replying the email of priority approval. But no response was received, neither the visa approval. The sponsor is also accredited one. Thanks.
Click to expand...

I think DIBP stopped responding to the email. There is an option to raise complaint in their website. Something like feedback/complaint..check that


----------



## Charliexx

*??*



neequole said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My 457 visa has been granted, details as ff:
> 
> * Employer sponsored
> * Agent - Carman & Associates
> * Country - Philippines
> * Occupation - Software Engineer
> 
> * Nomination application lodged - 5 Feb 2018
> * Visa application lodged - 14 Feb 2018
> * Medicals completed - 19 Feb 2018
> * No priority request
> * Visa granted - 26 May 2018
> 
> The wait is frustrating as I am jobless when I got hired in a company in Oz. Hope everyone gets their visa soon!


Hi, just wondering if your employer is an accredited sponsor? 
Thanks
Charlotte


----------



## SONI

waiting for 13 month now.
applied in may 1. 

i called immigration so many times and also email them , nothing works


----------



## kiraice

SONI said:


> waiting for 13 month now.
> applied in may 1.
> 
> i called immigration so many times and also email them , nothing works


We are waiting since 18th April, 2017. This week our visa status changed into Initial Assessment. We just have to be patient


----------



## Shell81

SONI said:


> waiting for 13 month now.
> applied in may 1.
> 
> i called immigration so many times and also email them , nothing works


Is your occupation on the short term list and does it have any caveats? Our application has both and we have been advised applications on the medium term list without caveats are likely to be processed before us .

Apparently grants slow down considerably in June because it's the end of the tax year and many quotas have been reached.


----------



## Snehaank

Hi guys,
Fyi
One of my team mates lodged 457 for dependent on Jan 1st week and got visa grant this week.


----------



## Ethankyrie

Hi snehaak, 

From what country is your teammate?


----------



## sank1982

vishalig said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My 457 visa application was filed through my employer on 8-JAN-2018.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the visa. Anyone is waiting with the same time line?
> 
> Anything can be done to speed up the process?


Please get in the queue, we have been waining since more than 6 months.
But you never know, you will get visa before us. There's no pattern as such.


----------



## Jun12345

BrianAU said:


> Hi Kabayan,
> 
> what's your position and when was your visa, nomination applied?


Hello kabayan,

Nomination was Diesel Motor mechanic


----------



## Elenina

Hi all, 

I have been waiting "only" for 4 months now, but more the time passes more stressful it is. I am really afraid that is going to take more than what stated in the website (5 months) and that at the end the visa is denied (although I should have all the requirements). 
My job is listed in the medium-term list and my contract is for 4 years and I have applied without an agent. Does it mean that is going to take longer?
Also, my nomination was sent by an accredited sponsor (University) in December but apparently is still in process. 

Someone that is my situation (medium-term, 4 years contract, no agent)?
Also someone that had the visa approved within the timelines without priority processing?

thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## Snehaank

Ethankyrie said:


> Hi snehaak,
> 
> From what country is your teammate?


Country India


----------



## Shell81

Elenina said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have been waiting "only" for 4 months now, but more the time passes more stressful it is. I am really afraid that is going to take more than what stated in the website (5 months) and that at the end the visa is denied (although I should have all the requirements).
> My job is listed in the medium-term list and my contract is for 4 years and I have applied without an agent. Does it mean that is going to take longer?
> Also, my nomination was sent by an accredited sponsor (University) in December but apparently is still in process.
> 
> Someone that is my situation (medium-term, 4 years contract, no agent)?
> Also someone that had the visa approved within the timelines without priority processing?
> 
> thank you in advance for your time!


The processing times are 5-10 months not just 5 months, there doesn't seem to be any method on how they are being processed so it's difficult to say , some people are waiting weeks, we are 7 months into our wait and others have waited a year . Good luck


----------



## Tristan

457 waiting heading 13 months.

apply as a chef, with all degrees the immigration request 

today just been noticed that one of my family member passed away today. but I can't go back to attend the funeral. because I still under the student visa, limited working hour, need to pay for tuition fee and all life expenses. 

so hopeless and anger


----------



## Amangill

Hi to all 
If dependent got visa how much time she must have to arrive here ?
Any time period is there? Or before one day to expire date of visa?


----------



## Smgawt123

Liiiizah said:


> 11 months have passed and still waiting. So frustrating


coming up to 13 months for us......


----------



## Shell81

Smgawt123 said:


> coming up to 13 months for us......


Have you had any RFI or case officer contacts , we are over 7 months and status still just received &#128553;.


----------



## sank1982

Anyone with ICT Project Manager applied in Nov last year and got Visa recently?


----------



## vipul_patel_08

Snehaank said:


> Hi guys,
> Fyi
> One of my team mates lodged 457 for dependent on Jan 1st week and got visa grant this week.


Hi

My wife dependent 457 visa got applied on 17th july..Almost 11 months to complete. I don't know what's it take them to grant dependent visa ??
Status is further assessment in progress since 4 month

Most of employees got visa in withing 6 month from same employer. Some did take 7 to 8 but mine is wah beyond..too frustrating....


----------



## kymie

ANy grants?! Running for 13th month waiting game.. 😅


----------



## mike446

*Visa Grant*

Hello All!

Finally, I got my visa grant. It has been a wait with lots of worries and confusions. Happy to see it is over.

Relevant details:

Application lodged 22/2/2018
Application approved 2/6/2018
No priority, no RFI

The company used Fragomen.

Wish you all, who are waiting, very good luck. Don't lose hope. Who knows it might be around the corner.


----------



## loveureyes2012

mike446 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Finally, I got my visa grant. It has been a wait with lots of worries and confusions. Happy to see it is over.
> 
> Relevant details:
> 
> Application lodged 22/2/2018
> Application approved 2/6/2018
> No priority, no RFI
> 
> The company used Fragomen.
> 
> Wish you all, who are waiting, very good luck. Don't lose hope. Who knows it might be around the corner.


Wow, Congrats !


----------



## mike446

loveureyes2012 said:


> Wow, Congrats !


thank you!


----------



## pravincv

mike446 said:


> Hello All!
> 
> Finally, I got my visa grant. It has been a wait with lots of worries and confusions. Happy to see it is over.
> 
> Relevant details:
> 
> Application lodged 22/2/2018
> Application approved 2/6/2018
> No priority, no RFI
> 
> The company used Fragomen.
> 
> Wish you all, who are waiting, very good luck. Don't lose hope. Who knows it might be around the corner.


congrats. job code please?


----------



## mike446

pravincv said:


> congrats. job code please?


Thanks. It is Telecom Field Engineer.


----------



## Aerialboy

Hi
Congratulations on approval !
Are you English and was your sponsor already registered/big company?
Thanks


----------



## mike446

Aerialboy said:


> Hi
> Congratulations on approval !
> Are you English and was your sponsor already registered/big company?
> Thanks


Thanks!
No, I am Indian. Yes, I work for an MNC.


----------



## Aerialboy

Ok, so that explains the speedy approval then. 
Good luck ‘mike’


----------



## Dennis111

Any grants today?


----------



## vksy03

Hi any Grants with job code Developer Programmer recently?


----------



## Giacomo.c

Great news fellas
My visa it’s been granted today
Lodging first days of December 2017
Nomination granted 22 January 
Visa granted 5 june 2018
No accredited sponsor
No priority 
No rfi
Chef position


----------



## kymie

Congrats! Hope to get mine next.


----------



## loveureyes2012

Giacomo.c said:


> Great news fellas
> My visa it's been granted today
> Lodging first days of December 2017
> Nomination granted 22 January
> Visa granted 5 june 2018
> No accredited sponsor
> No priority
> No rfi
> Chef position


Congratulations!


----------



## Dennis111

Giacomo.c said:


> Great news fellas
> My visa it's been granted today
> Lodging first days of December 2017
> Nomination granted 22 January
> Visa granted 5 june 2018
> No accredited sponsor
> No priority
> No rfi
> Chef position


Which country are you from ? Normally the visa comes within few days after approval of nomination, but yours took months


----------



## Giacomo.c

I am from Italy


----------



## k1985

*457 visa nomination with out visa application*

Hi ,
Anybody got update for 457 nomination applied with out visa on or before 16 th March?


----------



## kymie

Dennis111

Is your nomination already approved??


----------



## Bright_light

Has anyone got a reply on trier priority request since May 8th?


----------



## Snehaank

Bright_light said:


> Has anyone got a reply on trier priority request since May 8th?


No response yet I sent priority request email on may 8th also employer sent priority request on 22nd may , no response and no visa grant,&#128546;


----------



## romy

Snehaank said:


> Bright_light said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got a reply on trier priority request since May 8th?
> 
> 
> 
> No response yet I sent priority request email on may 8th also employer sent priority request on 22nd may , no response and no visa grant,&#128546;
Click to expand...

We are also still waiting for a reply. Applied for priority on the 14th


----------



## Chef sanjay

Hello everyone I m new in this forum. My employer got nomination approved from state government in month of Nov. 2017 and my lawyer submit my visa application in month of Nov 2017 with all documents . Also I submit my medical and my pcc in the same month. But now 7 month going on still no update dose any one know what should I do. For my visa grant. 
I should apply for the priority request or where my lawyer and employers should talk. Because my employer can't wait longer. Because his upcoming project going to delay. 
Please suggest me so that I could inform them for next step. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Shell81

romy said:


> We are also still waiting for a reply. Applied for priority on the 14th


We applied for priority 23rd March and 4th May , no response to either .


----------



## Sapan

Hi guys any 457 subsequent approved which launched in Nov 2017 ! Thank you


----------



## vipul_patel_08

Sapan said:


> Hi guys any 457 subsequent approved which launched in Nov 2017 ! Thank you


Hi,

I am working for MNC and I have applied 457 depedennt on JULY 2017.
Its been 11 month. No RFI till date. Status is showing further assessment since 5 month.

Mostly people getting visa within 8 month from our employer but i do not know what happened to my wife case. My employer does not reveal TRN number to any of its employees.

They followed by mail but no reply. Its too frustrating as my wife is back india since marriage.

What is the chance of getting her visa?

Thanks,
Vipul


----------



## Indian123

Anyone got their visa who applied in oct 2017


----------



## Agando

I applied in September 2017 still waiting


----------



## loveureyes2012

PFA - June 5th update


----------



## Tristan

Hi All
Just wondering is anyone waiting over 15 months?
I'm heading 13 months...

Thanks


----------



## kymie

Me too.. heading to my 13th month.


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

Sapan said:


> Hi guys any 457 subsequent approved which launched in Nov 2017 ! Thank you


on which date did u apply?? did u request for priority?? plz share ur timeline


----------



## Dennis111

Tristan said:


> Hi All
> Just wondering is anyone waiting over 15 months?
> I'm heading 13 months...
> 
> Thanks


From which country you applied ? Any RFI?

Have you sent priority request?


----------



## Dennis111

kymie said:


> Me too.. heading to my 13th month.


From which country you applied ? Any RFI?

Have you sent priority request?


----------



## Sapan

Applied on 21st nov 2017 . No priority request


----------



## Tristan

Dennis111 said:


> From which country you applied ? Any RFI?
> 
> Have you sent priority request?


Applied in AU
RFI at Aug 2017
Yes, my company send priority request twice, but no reply...


----------



## Dennis111

Tristan said:


> Applied in AU
> RFI at Aug 2017
> Yes, my company send priority request twice, but no reply...


If you are a citizen of high risk country and have caveat in occupation. It might be the reason.


----------



## ali B

New to this forum, awaiting a 457 visa decision, timeframe: 4/1/18 - Acknowledgement of application 10/5/18- Notification of approval as a standard business sponsor has anyone had this kind of time frame & how much longer have they had to wait? So stressful having to wait so long for a decision, & does anyone know what date they currently processing? Thanks


----------



## kymie

Dennis111 said:


> kymie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.. heading to my 13th month.
> 
> 
> 
> From which country you applied ? Any RFI?
> 
> Have you sent priority request?
Click to expand...

Applied from Philippines
No RFI and priority request


----------



## vslav1

Hi everyone,

I am waiting on a 457 lodged early Nov 2017 for a marketing specialist code. Currently in the US.

Has anyone else applied under this job code?

My agent Fragomen said my company is not an accredited sponsor, so no ability to send priority request.


----------



## BrianAU

Anybody here with application lodged on 1st week of March 2018?

Is there any update on your application? Thanks.


----------



## Tristan

Dennis111 said:


> If you are a citizen of high risk country and have caveat in occupation. It might be the reason.


I'm from low risk country, applied as Chef


----------



## mike446

BrianAU said:


> Anybody here with application lodged on 1st week of March 2018?
> 
> Is there any update on your application? Thanks.


In my experience, your job code and sponsor matter a lot in approval. If they are fine, it should be around the corner.


----------



## Nars2018

More than 5 months since we lodge our application. RFI last feb, submitted docs in march. Priority afforded in march also, still no news. I don't know why DHA is already accepting and approving 482 visas when there are still a lot of pending 457 applications. Getting tired of waiting. 😞


----------



## Smgawt123

Tristan said:


> Hi All
> Just wondering is anyone waiting over 15 months?
> I'm heading 13 months...
> 
> Thanks


Same, heading towards 13 Months....... 13 months!!!!


----------



## kiraice

Smgawt123 said:


> Same, heading towards 13 Months....... 13 months!!!!


18th of June will be 14 months since we are waiting for 457. DDD Hilarious...


----------



## Dennis111

Why is that not even a single person knows the reason behind all the long waiting of 10+months ?

How can the applicants of TSS visa are getting their visas within weeks ? Why the 457 visa applications are not decided first before jumping on TSS?


----------



## pravincv

Dennis111 said:


> Why is that not even a single person knows the reason behind all the long waiting of 10+months ?
> 
> How can the applicants of TSS visa are getting their visas within weeks ? Why the 457 visa applications are not decided first before jumping on TSS?


TSS is not exactly same as 457, is it? first there is the requirement for Labor market testing for all occupations. then no english exemption etc. conditions are much more stricter. if you have a 6 month validity for LMT, it stands to reason, it indicates it should be processed faster? 
ps: just my opinion, not the DHA's


----------



## JandE

Wrong thread


----------



## Dennis111

Any grants today?


----------



## Smgawt123

I wont be holding my breath for a decision today Dennis,

I disagree about the requirements for TSS, purely on the basis of the speed of the process, I know a few people who have had there approved within three weeks, therefore how can it be tougher criteria than the 457 when its processed within this time? 

We are going through the process of withdrawing and putting in for the new TSS. There are no advantages to me being on the 457 as the occupation is on the short term list. I get exactly the same conditions on either visa. I get no advantages of being on the 457 so I am seriously thinking of withdrawing, putting in a new tss application and getting processed in three weeks. Anybody else thinking of doing this, being near the 13 months mark and all of these new tss visas being process my application will not be processed anytime soon.


----------



## vslav1

Smgawt123 said:


> I wont be holding my breath for a decision today Dennis,
> 
> I disagree about the requirements for TSS, purely on the basis of the speed of the process, I know a few people who have had there approved within three weeks, therefore how can it be tougher criteria than the 457 when its processed within this time?
> 
> We are going through the process of withdrawing and putting in for the new TSS. There are no advantages to me being on the 457 as the occupation is on the short term list. I get exactly the same conditions on either visa. I get no advantages of being on the 457 so I am seriously thinking of withdrawing, putting in a new tss application and getting processed in three weeks. Anybody else thinking of doing this, being near the 13 months mark and all of these new tss visas being process my application will not be processed anytime soon.


I, too, considered doing this. However, I was advised that the people who are having a quick response time for the TSS visas are nominated by approved accredited sponsors, which expedites the process. Otherwise, the waiting times are long, and you have a better chance of your 457 coming before a TSS.

Has anyone else been advised the same?


----------



## Shell81

Smgawt123 said:


> I wont be holding my breath for a decision today Dennis,
> 
> I disagree about the requirements for TSS, purely on the basis of the speed of the process, I know a few people who have had there approved within three weeks, therefore how can it be tougher criteria than the 457 when its processed within this time?
> 
> We are going through the process of withdrawing and putting in for the new TSS. There are no advantages to me being on the 457 as the occupation is on the short term list. I get exactly the same conditions on either visa. I get no advantages of being on the 457 so I am seriously thinking of withdrawing, putting in a new tss application and getting processed in three weeks. Anybody else thinking of doing this, being near the 13 months mark and all of these new tss visas being process my application will not be processed anytime soon.


The TSS is quicker once submitted however labour market testing needs to be done prior to the application being submitted . This is 28 days advertising your post with a reputable recruitment agent and then evidencing that no local applicants met the criteria for your role.


----------



## loveureyes2012

Any visa grants today? Seems not much grants this week.


----------



## mike446

Visa grants are happening on Saturdays too. That's strange considering very few grants being reported here.
So, maybe, tomorrow you can hear some news.


----------



## kissubai

*Ielts 2+years*

Hello friends, I have lodged my application on 9th of Oct . RFI in Jan . At that CO requested me PCC and daughter Birth certificate as it was not clearly scanned. Now, I am worrying about my IELTS exam as it was taken in Aug 2015.
Will it be a problem from CO again or they just look into my requested documents. Is there anyone having the same ......


----------



## Dennis111

Many visa grants were happening in May 2018 but it looks like it stopped again in this month . Someone knows WTH is going on?


----------



## loveureyes2012

mike446 said:


> Visa grants are happening on Saturdays too. That's strange considering very few grants being reported here.
> So, maybe, tomorrow you can hear some news.


Hopefully !


----------



## bareanders

Hi,

My company applied for sponsorship for me plus a de facto for my girlfriend beginning of March this year. They got their sponsorship approval a month ago, and we just gave them the last police certificate that they needed.

Yesterday they applied for priority processing. If I understand it correctly, we will within a few days be notified if we qualify for priority? And if we do, we will a few days after that possible get the 457 visa?

Regards,
Anders


----------



## romy

bareanders said:


> Hi,
> 
> My company applied for sponsorship for me plus a de facto for my girlfriend beginning of March this year. They got their sponsorship approval a month ago, and we just gave them the last police certificate that they needed.
> 
> Yesterday they applied for priority processing. If I understand it correctly, we will within a few days be notified if we qualify for priority? And if we do, we will a few days after that possible get the 457 visa?
> 
> Regards,
> Anders


No one knows I think. It's defo down to luck I believe.
We applied for priority on the 14May, they never replied to it.
Our employer became accredited last week and still complete silence from DIPB.(accredited employers should get priority process granted automatically) 
Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## loveureyes2012

VISA GRANTED !
Nomination & Application - 26 Feb 2018
NO RFI
Not ACCREDITED Sponsor
Priority Request - Rejected
Grant - 9 June 2018
Hopefully everyone will get their !


----------



## Snehaank

loveureyes2012 said:


> VISA GRANTED !
> Nomination & Application - 26 Feb 2018
> NO RFI
> Not ACCREDITED Sponsor
> Priority Request - Rejected
> Grant - 9 June 2018
> Hopefully everyone will get their !


Can you let us know in which date did you send priority request email and on which date is was rejected?


----------



## loveureyes2012

Snehaank said:


> loveureyes2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> VISA GRANTED !
> Nomination & Application - 26 Feb 2018
> NO RFI
> Not ACCREDITED Sponsor
> Priority Request - Rejected
> Grant - 9 June 2018
> Hopefully everyone will get their !
> 
> 
> 
> Can you let us know in which date did you send priority request email and on which date is was rejected?
Click to expand...

26th April I guess, I am not sure exact date as it was submitted by my employer and within week it got rejected.


----------



## James230

Please I need you Guys ! I applied for 457 8 months ago via the company.. 4 weeks ago the immigration asked me to do the IELTS ( English test ) I did it and I will receive the results next Friday. 
But Yesterday the manager of the company called me, he got a email from the immigration who said: “ I’m not allowed to work anymore in Australia “ We don’t understand. The 457 still in process... 

Question : do I need to apply for a Bringing visa A who allows me to work before I got a response for the 457 ? Please let me know if you have any idea. 
PS: the man in charge with that in the company going to call them early next week.


----------



## Shell81

James230 said:


> Please I need you Guys ! I applied for 457 8 months ago via the company.. 4 weeks ago the immigration asked me to do the IELTS ( English test ) I did it and I will receive the results next Friday.
> But Yesterday the manager of the company called me, he got a email from the immigration who said: " I'm not allowed to work anymore in Australia " We don't understand. The 457 still in process...
> 
> Question : do I need to apply for a Bringing visa A who allows me to work before I got a response for the 457 ? Please let me know if you have any idea.
> PS: the man in charge with that in the company going to call them early next week.


You will need to apply specifically for a bridging visa with work rights . What type of visa were you on before? Your bridging visa gives you the same rights as the last visa you were on .


----------



## James230

Shell81 said:


> You will need to apply specifically for a bridging visa with work rights . What type of visa were you on before? Your bridging visa gives you the same rights as the last visa you were on .


Hi Mate ! I was on working holiday visa, then I applied for 457.. ( but they said I was on bridging visa C who doesn't allowed me to work) And I hadn't access on my Immi account.

So I have to apply for a bridging visa A ?


----------



## mike446

loveureyes2012 said:


> VISA GRANTED !
> Nomination & Application - 26 Feb 2018
> NO RFI
> Not ACCREDITED Sponsor
> Priority Request - Rejected
> Grant - 9 June 2018
> Hopefully everyone will get their !


Congrats!! It's working. &#128578;


----------



## Agando

Hi, what is mean accreditate sponsor?


----------



## aussiesteve

James230 said:


> Hi Mate ! I was on working holiday visa, then I applied for 457.. ( but they said I was on bridging visa C who doesn't allowed me to work) And I hadn't access on my Immi account.
> 
> So I have to apply for a bridging visa A ?


You can't apply for a bridging visa, it is exactly what its name implies,a bridge from one visa to another. In other words you must have made a valid application for a new visa,when your previous visa expires a bridging visa kicks in until a decision is made on the new visa.


----------



## loveureyes2012

mike446 said:


> loveureyes2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> VISA GRANTED !
> Nomination & Application - 26 Feb 2018
> NO RFI
> Not ACCREDITED Sponsor
> Priority Request - Rejected
> Grant - 9 June 2018
> Hopefully everyone will get their !
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! It's working. &#128578;
Click to expand...

 Thank you !


----------



## Dennis111

loveureyes2012 said:


> Thank you !


Congrats, when did your sponsorship application got approved?


----------



## loveureyes2012

Dennis111 said:


> loveureyes2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, when did your sponsorship application got approved?
Click to expand...

 Thank Q ! Both together approved.


----------



## thuhangdppr

James230 said:


> Hi Mate ! I was on working holiday visa, then I applied for 457.. ( but they said I was on bridging visa C who doesn't allowed me to work) And I hadn't access on my Immi account.
> 
> So I have to apply for a bridging visa A ?


Hi, I'm on Bridging visa A and I still work until I receive the visa decision. My previous visa is 485, that's why I can work full time. But in your case, your previous visa is Working Holiday Visa, you have to to follow the conditions of Working Holiday Visa (6 months one employer) until you get the visa 457. I guess you got Bridging visa C because you applied visa 457 within 28 days after your Working Holiday Visa expired. To get the work right from Bridging visa C, you have to apply the Work right. You might work for your sponsor over 6 months without Working right, that's why the Immigration knows. You should contact Immigration then get advice from the agent if necessary.


----------



## Dennis111

So we have only one grant yet? Thousands still pending?


----------



## Charliexx

*7th June update*

Hi all, I have just seen that the auto response email was updated on 7th June.They say have now taken away the details of which month they are working on for new visa apps and one where RFI was requested!


----------



## vksy03

VISA GRANTED !
Nomination & Application - 23 Feb 2018
NO RFI
Grant - 9 June 2018
All the best everyone. Hope everyone gets soon.


----------



## mike446

vksy03 said:


> VISA GRANTED !
> Nomination & Application - 23 Feb 2018
> NO RFI
> Grant - 9 June 2018
> All the best everyone. Hope everyone gets soon.


Congrats


----------



## Dennis111

vksy03 said:


> VISA GRANTED !
> Nomination & Application - 23 Feb 2018
> NO RFI
> Grant - 9 June 2018
> All the best everyone. Hope everyone gets soon.


Congrats! Which country are you from? What is your occupation?


----------



## loveureyes2012

vksy03 said:


> VISA GRANTED !
> Nomination & Application - 23 Feb 2018
> NO RFI
> Grant - 9 June 2018
> All the best everyone. Hope everyone gets soon.


 Congrats !


----------



## kiraice

18th of April, 2017 - applied. 
Silence for 1 year. 
28th of May - Initial Assessment. Approved nomination and asked for Medical. 
11th of June - Further Assessment. 
have the good feeling that it's coming DD


----------



## kymie

kiraice said:


> 18th of April, 2017 - applied.
> Silence for 1 year.
> 28th of May - Initial Assessment. Approved nomination and asked for Medical.
> 11th of June - Further Assessment.
> have the good feeling that it's coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD


Did they asked u to retake medicals? Or was it ur initial medical exam? Thanks for response.


----------



## BrianAU

loveureyes2012 said:


> VISA GRANTED !
> Nomination & Application - 26 Feb 2018
> NO RFI
> Not ACCREDITED Sponsor
> Priority Request - Rejected
> Grant - 9 June 2018
> Hopefully everyone will get their !


Congrats! what's your nominated position and what is the reason of your employer's request for priority processing?


----------



## loveureyes2012

BrianAU said:


> loveureyes2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> VISA GRANTED !
> Nomination & Application - 26 Feb 2018
> NO RFI
> Not ACCREDITED Sponsor
> Priority Request - Rejected
> Grant - 9 June 2018
> Hopefully everyone will get their !
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! what's your nominated position and what is the reason of your employer's request for priority processing?
Click to expand...

 Thanks ! Occupation: Developer Programmer
Priority Request: I suggested my employer to make a request, but it was rejected later. I have no clue what they mentioned in the request.


----------



## Henryford

Hi charliexx could u plz tell me the details of which month they are processing new visa applications thnks in advance


----------



## kiraice

kymie said:


> Did they asked u to retake medicals? Or was it ur initial medical exam? Thanks for response.


Hi, we have second visa application which is permanent residency and we done medical assessment for 186 visa on April, 2018.

So, our agent sent migration a message saying that we already done medical assessment, blood tests, and Xrays.


----------



## bareanders

Hi,

Is medical a requirement for everyone that has applied for 457 visa?
Me (plus de facto) applied through employer and agent, but we haven't done or sent in any medical.

Regards,
Anders


----------



## kiraice

bareanders said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is medical a requirement for everyone that has applied for 457 visa?
> Me (plus de facto) applied through employer and agent, but we haven't done or sent in any medical.
> 
> Regards,
> Anders


As far as I know medical assessment is required for everyone. Since we are waiting more than 1 year, our medical assessment for 457 visa expired...
I will recommend to have a chat with your agent and ask. If you complete medical now, maybe you application will be assess faster. Just my guess.


----------



## mike446

bareanders said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is medical a requirement for everyone that has applied for 457 visa?
> Me (plus de facto) applied through employer and agent, but we haven't done or sent in any medical.
> 
> Regards,
> Anders


Don't wait for request from CO. Do it and upload in your portal to avoid getting RFI and unnecessary delay.


----------



## toaustralia

Finally I got my visa! 

Applied everything: 26/10/2017
Priority request: 26/10/2017 - rejected 
tried another priority request: end of May - dont know whether accepted or not 
Granted: 11/06/2018 

I really hope everyone gets their visa soon! xx


----------



## romy

mike446 said:


> bareanders said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Is medical a requirement for everyone that has applied for 457 visa?
> Me (plus de facto) applied through employer and agent, but we haven't done or sent in any medical.
> 
> Regards,
> Anders
> 
> 
> 
> Don't wait for request from CO. Do it and upload in your portal to avoid getting RFI and unnecessary delay.
Click to expand...

Our lawyer told us we cannot do medicals unless we get the referral letter from DIPB? Medical request don't get triggered for everyone in the IMMI account, I think. Only for certain countries but the CO has the right to trigger it manually at a later stage if they want to.


----------



## romy

Congrats guys for the new visas! Hopefully ours will come soon too 😊


----------



## loveureyes2012

toaustralia said:


> Finally I got my visa!


 Congrats !


----------



## mike446

romy said:


> Our lawyer told us we cannot do medicals unless we get the referral letter from DIPB? Medical request don't get triggered for everyone in the IMMI account, I think. Only for certain countries but the CO has the right to trigger it manually at a later stage if they want to.


Is it optional?
But, DIBP don't need to trigger it. You can create it from your own IMMI account and schedule for check up based on visa category. In my case, that HAP ID was included in application.


----------



## Dennis111

So only 1 approval today?


----------



## Charliexx

Henryford said:


> Hi charliexx could u plz tell me the details of which month they are processing new visa applications thnks in advance


Hi Henry, Its not on there anymore. Thats what I was telling everyone, they have now taken this away whereas before it was there.


----------



## romy

mike446 said:


> romy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our lawyer told us we cannot do medicals unless we get the referral letter from DIPB? Medical request don't get triggered for everyone in the IMMI account, I think. Only for certain countries but the CO has the right to trigger it manually at a later stage if they want to.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it optional?
> But, DIBP don't need to trigger it. You can create it from your own IMMI account and schedule for check up based on visa category. In my case, that HAP ID was included in application.
Click to expand...

Not sure how it really works I'm just reporting what the lawyer said to us. My husband got a request for medicals via the IMMI account with the list of tests that were needed. For the kids and me it shows the message that not medicals are required.
Only thing I know for sure is that i find this visa waiting mentally exhausting


----------



## kissubai

*Visa granted*

Hello friends ,
VISA GRANTED !
Nomination & Application - 09 Oct 201 7
RFI on 28/01/2018
Not ACCREDITED Sponsor
No Priority 
Occupation: Baker
Grant - 12/06/2018
Hopefully everyone will get their !


----------



## Ruki

kissubai said:


> Hello friends ,
> VISA GRANTED !
> Nomination & Application - 09 Oct 201 7
> RFI on 28/01/2018
> Not ACCREDITED Sponsor
> No Priority
> Occupation: Baker
> Grant - 12/06/2018
> Hopefully everyone will get their !


Congrats buddy !


----------



## Dennis111

kissubai said:


> Hello friends ,
> VISA GRANTED !
> Nomination & Application - 09 Oct 201 7
> RFI on 28/01/2018
> Not ACCREDITED Sponsor
> No Priority
> Occupation: Baker
> Grant - 12/06/2018
> Hopefully everyone will get their !


Congrats! What was the RFI for?


----------



## Dennis111

@ everyone:

In my IMMI account, My application status says received.

Will this status change once my application will get processed? What will the status change to ?


----------



## Liiiizah

Dennis111 said:


> @ everyone:
> 
> In my IMMI account, My application status says received.
> 
> Will this status change once my application will get processed? What will the status change to ?


I copied this from immi account:
*
An application may have one of the following status values. *
*Submitted	*Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.
*Received	*Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.
*Initial assessment* The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.
*Further assessment* The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.
* Approved	* For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.
*Finalised	*Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.


----------



## mike446

Dennis111 said:


> @ everyone:
> 
> In my IMMI account, My application status says received.
> 
> Will this status change once my application will get processed? What will the status change to ?


If no RFI is invoked, the status directly changes to *Finalised*.


----------



## BrianAU

Hi,

Is it possible to personally request a Priority Processing without informing my employer and agent? Anyone here has done this?


----------



## Damar

Morning . Visa granted this morning. Applied 28nov 2017. No RFI. Granted 12 June 2018. Metal fabricator


----------



## April26

Visa approved today!

Applied - 19/01/2018
No priority request
Granted - 12/06/2018

Approved buisiness sponsor & my occupation is hairdresser.

Best of luck everyone, I thought it was never going to happen so you never know yours may be just around the corner.


----------



## April26

Damar said:


> Morning . Visa granted this morning. Applied 28nov 2017. No RFI. Granted 12 June 2018. Metal fabricator


congrats! Mine got approved today as well, when are you heading out?


----------



## Dennis111

Damar said:


> Morning . Visa granted this morning. Applied 28nov 2017. No RFI. Granted 12 June 2018. Metal fabricator


Which country are you from?


----------



## Damar

Am in South Africa. Will probably be out in a week or so to start work on the 1st of July 2018


----------



## Dennis111

Damar said:


> Am in South Africa. Will probably be out in a week or so to start work on the 1st of July 2018


Congrats and Best of luck!


----------



## Tammia

Visa granted !!
My 457 subsequent entry visa is granted 
Submitted on : 16 Jan 2018
Granted on : 12 Jun 2018
No rfi


----------



## loveureyes2012

Wow multiple grants ! Congrats to all.


----------



## loveureyes2012

BrianAU said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to personally request a Priority Processing without informing my employer and agent? Anyone here has done this?


 Recently Feb applications are processed during Saturday's, better you wait until this Saturday, as your application is lodged in first wèek of march you may hear some news. Good luck !


----------



## romy

Wowsa! Lots of grants today, Congrats guys


----------



## Shell81

After all these grants today I just checked my immi account . After almost 8 months today we have gone from received to initial assessment . Anyone who submitted with a complete application advise on how long they waited from initial assessment to a grant .


----------



## Dennis111

Tammia said:


> Visa granted !!
> My 457 subsequent entry visa is granted
> Submitted on : 16 Jan 2018
> Granted on : 12 Jun 2018
> No rfi


Congrats! Which country are you from? What is your occupation?


----------



## Dennis111

Shell81 said:


> After all these grants today I just checked my immi account . After almost 8 months today we have gone from received to initial assessment . Anyone who submitted with a complete application advise on how long they waited from initial assessment to a grant .


Is it true that some people have their status change from received to decision made and some from received to initial assessment?

What does it mean if it changes from received to initial assessment?

If application is complete, will it change like this ? Received>initial assessment>finalized


----------



## kymie

Overview

An application may have one of the following status values. 

Submitted- Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.

Received	-Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.

Initial assessment-The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.

Further assessment-
The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.

​Approved	- For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.

Finalised-Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.


----------



## Shell81

kymie said:


> Overview
> 
> An application may have one of the following status values.
> 
> Submitted- Your application has been successfully submitted to the Department.
> 
> Received	-Your application has been received by the Department and will be assessed.
> 
> Initial assessment-The application has gone through the initial checks. Please check correspondence for any additional information you may need to provide.
> 
> Further assessment-
> The application is currently being assessed. The Department will contact you if further supporting documentation is required.
> 
> Approved	- For citizenship applications, this indicates that the application has been approved. In most cases, the applicant(s) will not become Australian citizens until they attend a citizenship conferral ceremony.
> 
> Finalised-Your application has been decided. Refer to correspondence for details of the outcome.


Thank you , hoping that we don't have a RFI. Our agent has always said our application is decision ready so really hope it goes to finalised quickly .


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

Tammia said:


> Visa granted !!
> My 457 subsequent entry visa is granted
> Submitted on : 16 Jan 2018
> Granted on : 12 Jun 2018
> No rfi


congraz for ur visa grant&#128522; did u request for priority processing??


----------



## Swapy

Hi All,

I'm monitoring this forum from last November 2017 and Finally, my day arrived.

It's was really a long wait and can't imagine how bad the situations are for those who are waiting for the grant.

This forum helped me a lot to stay motivated and today my turn came to post the info.

So, without any further delay, here are my details

Application lodgement - 20 Nov 2017
Visa Grant - 12 Jun 2018
Processing time - 6 months 24 days
No RFI
Priority applied in November last week - Rejected
Priority applied in May first week - No response
Occupation: Developer Programmer
Country: India

Hope your wait will over very soon!!
All the best to everyone and a Big Thanks


----------



## Jun12345

Hello guys,

Anybody knows or idea of total visa approved in 1day

Thanks?


----------



## BrianAU

loveureyes2012 said:


> Recently Feb applications are processed during Saturday's, better you wait until this Saturday, as your application is lodged in first wèek of march you may hear some news. Good luck !


Hopefully, they will already be processing March applications. Cross-fingers.


----------



## vslav1

Any visas approved yet, today?


----------



## Agando

VISA GRANT...
Applied 15 September 
RFI 1 December 
Approval today


----------



## vslav1

Agando said:


> VISA GRANT...
> Applied 15 September
> RFI 1 December
> Approval today


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nars2018

Agando said:


> VISA GRANT...
> Applied 15 September
> RFI 1 December
> Approval today


Congrats agando! May i know what was the rfi?


----------



## Ruki

Agando said:


> VISA GRANT...
> Applied 15 September
> RFI 1 December
> Approval today


Congrats !... What's your job code?


----------



## Shell81

After almost 8 months our status changed from received to initial assessment yesterday. Today our nomination was approved and they asked for specific dates of family holidays . Immi account has now changed to further assessment . Fingers crossed this means our grant is soon &#55358;&#56606;&#55356;&#57340;


----------



## Dennis111

Shell81 said:


> After almost 8 months our status changed from received to initial assessment yesterday. Today our nomination was approved and they asked for specific dates of family holidays . Immi account has now changed to further assessment . Fingers crossed this means our grant is soon ����


Congrats mate


----------



## Shell81

Dennis111 said:


> Congrats mate


It's not a grant but a step in the right direction .


----------



## Ausbound

Hi all been following this Forum since last September, First time posting:

Fiance & I both on the one application with same occupations granted Today

VISAS GRANTED: 13th June 2018
Employer Nomination: 31st October 2017 
Full Application Submitted - 7th February 2018
NO RFI
Unknown if Sponsor was Accredited
No Priority Request 
Occupation: Quantity Surveyors (x2) [No Caveats associated with occupation]
Country: Ireland [No medical required from Irish Citizens]


----------



## Snehaank

Visa Grant
Great news guys 457 dependent visa granted for my infant son
Visa application lodgement day 29jan
Priority requested twice in may no response
Grant 13 June

All the best everyone


----------



## SGPCYBER

[redacted post]


----------



## Shazia

Hi. s/c 482 nomination and visa applications (new name of 457 visa - with new occupation lists, with almost similar criteria) are being processed and finalized within 11 days as per their website. The applications yet need to be 'Decision Ready' with required docs to meet the criteria lodged with the applications.


----------



## Dennis111

Shazia said:


> Hi. s/c 482 nomination and visa applications (new name of 457 visa - with new occupation lists, with almost similar criteria) are being processed and finalized within 11 days as per their website. The applications yet need to be 'Decision Ready' with required docs to meet the criteria lodged with the applications.


Why 457 visa takes so much time and the TSS visas are being approved within a month? Whats the difference?


----------



## Shazia

457 applications are perhaps delayed after this subclass has been abolished and 482 introduced as announced in April 2017 (on 18 March 2018, s/c 457 visa is closed as per DIBP implementation schedule). Transitory arrangement should apply to you. In the mean time, I suggest you make sure that the application complete with respect to documentation e.g. genuine position, LMT, org chart, etc etc. Did they write to you and required further info? If applicable, your agent can write to follow up.


----------



## romy

cyberhedz said:


> grats to everyone! I'm hoping for the good news this week, according to the pattern i have been tracking. Does anyone know what time the processing takes place? I check my visa every 3-4 hours, daily, but it would be nice to know if its like midnight AEST, 0600AEST, etc.


I was wondering the same. Does the system get updated only once a day at a set time? Does the grant letter come in conjunction with the IMMI update or before/after?


----------



## Antoine1804

*457 Accountant*

Applied *14 September 2017* all at once.

Employer got approved on *15 October 2017*

No update from the immigration department on my application since then. Few emails sent by my agent to the 457 processing centre but no answer so far.

Position *Accountant* (caveat)
*No priority request* (advised by my agent that I do not have any valid reason to request one)
*On shore* application and currently working for the employer sponsoring me.


----------



## gurten

After 3 days i was checking the forum and saw that a lot of visas have been granted lately. So I thought, let's check out our immi account! There it was, the word finalised! After 9 months and 3 days up and downs, approximately 100 logins in immi account, thinking of giving it a miss and, and, and.

- Application lodged 9 September 2017. My wife (main applicant, me and our daughter).
- RFI request on 22 November 2017, documents provided on 3 December 2017.
- Bridging Visa for my wife with working rights granted on 15 March 2018.
- 2 priority requests sent (first end of April which was refused, second end of May, which we never got an answer).
- Visa granted for all of us 12 June 2018

Best of luck for all of you still waiting.


----------



## Indian123

Any visa grant today


----------



## BrianAU

gurten said:


> After 3 days i was checking the forum and saw that a lot of visas have been granted lately. So I thought, let's check out our immi account! There it was, the word finalised! After 9 months and 3 days up and downs, approximately 100 logins in immi account, thinking of giving it a miss and, and, and.
> 
> - Application lodged 9 September 2017. My wife (main applicant, me and our daughter).
> - RFI request on 22 November 2017, documents provided on 3 December 2017.
> - Bridging Visa for my wife with working rights granted on 15 March 2018.
> - 2 priority requests sent (first end of April which was refused, second end of May, which we never got an answer).
> - Visa granted for all of us 12 June 2018
> 
> Best of luck for all of you still waiting.


Congrats gurten!


----------



## Bright_light

VISAS GRANTED

Application and nomination date: November 1st, 2017
Visa's Granted: June 13th, 2018
No RFI
Priority request: April 27th - rejected
May 8th - no response 
Occupation: Hiardresser
Country: Russia


----------



## vksy03

Dennis111 said:


> vksy03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> VISA GRANTED !
> Nomination & Application - 23 Feb 2018
> NO RFI
> Grant - 9 June 2018
> All the best everyone. Hope everyone gets soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Which country are you from? What is your occupation?
Click to expand...

Occupation: Developer Programmer
Country : India


----------



## Smgawt123

Shazia said:


> 457 applications are perhaps delayed after this subclass has been abolished and 482 introduced as announced in April 2017 (on 18 March 2018, s/c 457 visa is closed as per DIBP implementation schedule). Transitory arrangement should apply to you. In the mean time, I suggest you make sure that the application complete with respect to documentation e.g. genuine position, LMT, org chart, etc etc. Did they write to you and required further info? If applicable, your agent can write to follow up.


Transition arrangements only apply if you applied and submitted your application before 18th April 2017 and/or your job falls on the Medium List. If your occupation is on the Short term and applied after the 18th April then you do not receive any transition arrangements.


----------



## Nars2018

i log in to my immiaccount and noticed they removed the processing times. Hopefully they will finish all pending application this month. 🙏☝


----------



## Liiiizah

Nars2018 said:


> i logged in to my immiaccount and noticed they removed the processing times. Hopefully they will finish all pending applications this month. &#128591;☝[/Q
> 
> Yes I noticed it too. Maybe it's just because they are updating the processing times today as on Home Affairs website they have processing times for 457 subclass and it's still 5-10 months.
> Fingers crossed though. In 5 days we have been waiting for a year


----------



## romy

Visa granted, I’m sooo happy!!

Applied: 16 March 2018
NO RFI
Priority request: 14 May, they never replied
Employer became accredited on the 1 June
Job: Environmental Engineer 

All the best to all of you guys and thank you very much for all the support given in these months


----------



## swetajsr

Hello Friends,

I have also seen the processing date is missing from immi account. Don't know what does that mean... but yeah its good to see lots of grants these days.
I am waiting from 2nd Nov. No RFI, Priority requested in Feb got rejected.

Let's see how long wait time is there...

Congratulations to all who recently got grants.


----------



## Yashkashyap999

I m also applied on 2nd Nov yesterday I saw 1st Nov visa grant hopefully we are Visa grant soon


----------



## k1985

I seen your Occupation Software Engineer. Could you please let me know your Exp.



swetajsr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have also seen the processing date is missing from immi account. Don't know what does that mean... but yeah its good to see lots of grants these days.
> I am waiting from 2nd Nov. No RFI, Priority requested in Feb got rejected.
> 
> Let's see how long wait time is there...
> 
> Congratulations to all who recently got grants.


----------



## swetajsr

k1985 said:


> I seen your Occupation Software Engineer. Could you please let me know your Exp.


14+ years of experience


----------



## Michele.

swetajsr said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have also seen the processing date is missing from immi account. Don't know what does that mean... but yeah its good to see lots of grants these days.
> I am waiting from 2nd Nov. No RFI, Priority requested in Feb got rejected.
> 
> Let's see how long wait time is there...
> 
> Congratulations to all who recently got grants.


I have applied on 2nd of November too, and also got a denied priority request on February!!


----------



## nk_nepal

Seen one news about backlog visa application https://absoluteimmigration.com/migrants-stuck-limbo-bridging-visas-hit-historic-high/


----------



## SGPCYBER

[redacted post]


----------



## Titotito2

Hi all, 
Has anyone received an answer on their priority request recently? Is it even worth raising one now? 
It will be 6 months for me on Thursday 😒


----------



## kymie

FINALISED!!!!!! After 13 months!


----------



## Shell81

kymie said:


> FINALISED!!!!!! After 13 months!


Congratulations


----------



## Charliexx

*Current 457 visa processing time March 201*

Hi could you give us your timeline please? Thanks



kymie said:


> FINALISED!!!!!! After 13 months!


----------



## rakesh1405

Hi,
Can someone please send me screenshot of yours for assessment completed status from immi account. I just want to check mine whether my sponsor is doing correct or fraud.


----------



## bareanders

Is it true that 50% is getting rejected? Compared to 13% two years ago?


----------



## SGPCYBER

[redacted post]


----------



## sarah.ja

bareanders said:


> Is it true that 50% is getting rejected? Compared to 13% two years ago?


Ive been following this thread for about 6 months now and have not seen anyone reporting that they got rejected. Or did I just miss it?

My application's "received" status celebrated its 1st anniversary last June 15 &#128546;


----------



## Titotito2

hi all,

Pretty bad news today, it seems that the processing times have increased again and the standard time are now 75% in 10 months, 90% in 14 months! 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
I feel like it's never gonna be done!!


----------



## Jun12345

Hello 

Wow make me upset these processing time line 10 to 14 months. My feeling now very very sad:mad


----------



## Jun12345

Hello 

Wow make me upset these processing time line 10 to 14 months. My feeling now very very sad:mad


----------



## SGPCYBER

[redacted post]


----------



## BrianAU

This is really mentally frustrating and I do not know if they have plans of expediting the process.

Anyway, any grants today?


----------



## SGPCYBER

[redacted post]


----------



## Shell81

I had hoped my grant was closer after going from recieved to initial assessment to further assessment within a day last week . Now thinking it’s gone back to the bottom of the pile. 
Hope we all hear soon .


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

processing time is updated only in homeaffairs.com but not in my immi account🤔..does everybody have the same situation? or it is updated on immi account????


----------



## ptmohsen

Me the same, there is no processing time in my application


----------



## mike446

Titotito2 said:


> hi all,
> 
> Pretty bad news today, it seems that the processing times have increased again and the standard time are now 75% in 10 months, 90% in 14 months!
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times
> I feel like it's never gonna be done!!


This sudden increase could mean they are unto old unprocessed visas. Since they hadn't been processed for so long and being processed now, you would see this heightened processing times.
I think, it a good sign. Don't lose hope.
Good luck.


----------



## Indian123

*Further Assessment*

Last Week after 7 and half month my IMMI account status Changed from recieved to further Assessment after complete further assessment how long it will take to grant v


----------



## Indian123

How long it will take to grant visa


----------



## Shell81

Indian123 said:


> Last Week after 7 and half month my IMMI account status Changed from recieved to further Assessment after complete further assessment how long it will take to grant v


My status also changed from recieved - initial assessment - further assessment last week . We were asked by immigration for exact holiday travel dates . Our agent says they won't open the application again for at least 28 days .


----------



## Indian123

I got further 1221 form to fill and sign on it


----------



## IamSean

Bad news for everyone this morning. 
Let's do a bit of a group update to give each of us an idea of how long things are actually taking...

Application submitted - 14th Feb 2018*
Reside in - UK
Sponsered my Aus Employer
Occupation - Recruitment Consultant
Priory applied in June '18 (Business needs) Rejected.
Status - Received.

Feel free to add you own update.


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

Does anyone know why processing time is updated in homeaffairs and not in immi account???


----------



## petitchef

sachin_bhetwal said:


> Does anyone know why processing time is updated in homeaffairs and not in immi account???


I guess processing time will vary based on case by case. It changes every month now. To avoid confusion, it only shows in homeaffairs website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kymie

Charliexx said:


> Hi could you give us your timeline please? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> kymie said:
> 
> 
> 
> FINALISED!!!!!! After 13 months!
Click to expand...

Application lodged: May 18, 2017
No RFI and priority request
Last updated: April 12, 2018
Date Granted: June 18,2018
Total of 13 months waiting..


----------



## Michele.

I am wondering why many people who have applied for the 482 got the visa in 2 months and most of us have to wait several months or even more then a year...it's not fair, it doesn't make any sense!!
And, a part from that, put many lives of people in stand-by so long to get a visa (or at least a decision) that it may also be rejected it should be illegal. it' s also really much frustrating having no idea and criteria of when your visa would be processed and to have no chance to ask any immi authority about your file progress. When a government allows something like this is just pathetic.


----------



## rafaelgrilli

*Granted!!!*

I've been following this forum since I applied my 457 in October/2017 and today I'm here to tell that it was finally granted today!!

Application Lodged - 30/10/2017
Granted - 20/06/2018
Occupation: Developer Programmer
No RFI and priority request


----------



## karn_go_oz

*external checks*

I was told that an external agency is doing regular checks on my applications. Does anyone know the typical time frame for the extern checks?

Application submitted on 30 Sep. 2017
RFI: 6 Oct. 2017 and 16 Oct. 2017 (health and form 1221)
further assessment since then

Accredited sponsor.


----------



## Nars2018

karn_go_oz said:


> I was told that an external agency is doing regular checks on my applications. Does anyone know the typical time frame for the extern checks?
> 
> Application submitted on 30 Sep. 2017
> RFI: 6 Oct. 2017 and 16 Oct. 2017 (health and form 1221)
> further assessment since then
> 
> Accredited sponsor.


Hi karn!

Which country are you from? Did your agent/employer requested for a priority? Nomination is already approved? We also had an rfi, status is further assessment since february.


----------



## ptmohsen

I called the home affairs and asked them about the processing time frame, they told me that there is no processing time now for 457 and every case will treated differently. So just wait.


----------



## Smgawt123

well done to those who got the visa.

13 months for me now, I am going to wait for 2 months then I am withdrawing my application and getting on with my life


----------



## Shell81

Smgawt123 said:


> well done to those who got the visa.
> 
> 13 months for me now, I am going to wait for 2 months then I am withdrawing my application and getting on with my life


Hopefully you'll be next , there was a 13 month grant on here earlier this week .


----------



## Aluree

It's been three months since they filed my 457 and my employer suggest that I would get my visa with a max of two month duration , believing that I have already resigned my job with the current employer and now in a jobless state. I'am married and I'm really worried as we are in financial crisis now. My job is in high demand list, could some one share your thoughts on this? Is there by any chance I would get my visa any time sooner?

Thank you all for your help in advance!


----------



## Shell81

Aluree said:


> It's been three months since they filed my 457 and my employer suggest that I would get my visa with a max of two month duration , believing that I have already resigned my job with the current employer and now in a jobless state. I'am married and I'm really worried as we are in financial crisis now. My job is in high demand list, could some one share your thoughts on this? Is there by any chance I would get my visa any time sooner?
> 
> Thank you all for your help in advance!


I don't think anyone would be able to give you a straight answer to be honest, I think the majority of us left on here applied at some point in 2017. On a positive note there have been a lot of grants over the past few weeks so they are definitely speeding up.

Good luck


----------



## Elenina

Hi there,

any grants today?


----------



## loveureyes2012

Aluree said:


> It's been three months since they filed my 457 and my employer suggest that I would get my visa with a max of two month duration , believing that I have already resigned my job with the current employer and now in a jobless state. I'am married and I'm really worried as we are in financial crisis now. My job is in high demand list, could some one share your thoughts on this? Is there by any chance I would get my visa any time sooner?
> 
> Thank you all for your help in advance!


Don't worry ! Even I was in a similar situation. Was jobless for approx 2 months and I started looking for a job having a month notice period, holded multiple offers, when I thought of joining within a couple of weeks. One fine morning got a news about my visa approval. And I rejected all the offers. You may hear some news anytime. You can join any company with a month notice period so you can put papers as soon as your visa gets approved.


----------



## Aluree

loveureyes2012 said:


> Don't worry ! Even I was in a similar situation. Was jobless for approx 2 months and I started looking for a job having a month notice period, holded multiple offers, when I thought of joining within a couple of weeks. One fine morning got a news about my visa approval. And I rejected all the offers. You may hear some news anytime. You can join any company with a month notice period so you can put papers as soon as your visa gets approved.


Thank you so much for your optimistic hope.


----------



## Kasia

Hi there,

I actually never post anything in forums, but my / our situation is gradually getting under my skin.

I applied for my visa on 24th November 2017, together with my company's nomination (they are already a sponsor, not accorded though). At that time, the 75%-visa processing time as stated on the department's website was 3 months. It has been almost 7 months now since the application was lodged.

As many of you, I have tried to contact the department of home affairs with no real answers. We requested for priority processing in February, however, it was refused. The company's immigration agent does not reply to our emails any more. I am in Australia on a bridging visa without working rights and am not eligible to apply for working rights. It is soooooo frustrating not to know what's going to happen and how much longer it will take.

Despite all of this, I am confident, because it seems that actually everybody gets their visa granted. So, I keep smiling and enjoy every day. Aaaand, because of all the waiting time I have discovered a new talent in me: I can bake outrageous cakes 

I keep my fingers crossed for everybody!


----------



## karn_go_oz

Nars2018 said:


> Hi karn!
> 
> Which country are you from? Did your agent/employer requested for a priority? Nomination is already approved? We also had an rfi, status is further assessment since february.


I requested priority processing by myself with the evidence that the sponsor needs me to be there soon for projects. Nomination was approved before the visa application.


----------



## Totee

I have applied on 20th June 2017 waiting since. Finger crossed!!


----------



## Michele.

Hi everyone! After 8 months and 20 days our visa has been granted today!! 

Application Lodged: 2nd November 2017
Reside in : Italy
Occupation : Chef
Priory Requested in February and Rejected.
Status : Granted on 22nd June 2018

Good Luck Everyone!!


----------



## PKInd2Aus

Congratulations !!!


----------



## tipurso

application 29/06/17 

RFI medical exam 18/11/17 

RFI partner medical exam 15/11/17 

visa granted 22/06/18 

position : chef 

country: Brazil 

11 months and 22 days 

good luck to all dont lose your hope !!!


----------



## Aluree

Michele. said:


> Hi everyone! After 8 months and 20 days our visa has been granted today!!
> 
> Application Lodged: 2nd November 2017
> Reside in : Italy
> Occupation : Chef
> Priory Requested in February and Rejected.
> Status : Granted on 22nd June 2018
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!!


Congratulation!


----------



## Aluree

tipurso said:


> application 29/06/17
> 
> RFI medical exam 18/11/17
> 
> RFI partner medical exam 15/11/17
> 
> visa granted 22/06/18
> 
> position : chef
> 
> country: Brazil
> 
> 11 months and 22 days
> 
> good luck to all dont lose your hope !!!


Congratulation


----------



## PKInd2Aus

Congratulations


----------



## petitchef

Congrats! 

May I know a quick show of hands(likes) if your application start lodging visa to system in 2018. 

If many applications(from 2017) has yet to granted, I am not sure how long to wait for mine. Hope it will stay in 75%.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ptmohsen

Me application lodged in 27 feb 2018
Occupation: physiotherapist
Status: received.
Still waiting,,,,
Who is in the same situation??


----------



## Charliexx

My application was on 16th march 2018
Occupation is finance broker
Offshore 
Having very little hope in getting it this year


----------



## Asioll

Hi I applied on 1. 03.2018 just thinking... My agent asked me for all documents, English certyfikat etc. But I have never been asked to do medical exam is that normal?? Do I need to do it by myself or are they doing to as me?


----------



## SoXBoX

IamSean said:


> Bad news for everyone this morning.
> Let's do a bit of a group update to give each of us an idea of how long things are actually taking...
> 
> Application submitted - 14th Feb 2018*
> Reside in - UK
> Sponsered my Aus Employer
> Occupation - Recruitment Consultant
> Priory applied in June '18 (Business needs) Rejected.
> Status - Received.
> 
> Feel free to add you own update.


Hi Sean,

I think you could be in for a lengthy wait pal! With the recent changes in eligibility criteria for our profession there was a big rush to get apps in before they took place.

Fortunately I came over here on a 417 (Working Holiday Visa) and gained employment and sponsorship so I'm Melbourne based now and had the 6 months working restrictions lifted, however my application for the 457 went in on the 5th January and I've heard absolutely nothing from them.

Obviously the upside for me is I get 2 years from the day the visa is granted, so the longer it takes, the longer I can stay here for however I'm living in limbo at the moment staying in a cash rent place which isn't up to what I'd usually look for as I can't sign a contract for a place.

My company has 10 employees going through this process and we haven't had progress with any of them.

Best of luck!


----------



## bareanders

Asioll said:


> Hi I applied on 1. 03.2018 just thinking... My agent asked me for all documents, English certyfikat etc. But I have never been asked to do medical exam is that normal?? Do I need to do it by myself or are they doing to as me?


They don't require medical from all countries... You would have been informed if they needed one from you.


----------



## Asioll

Thanks for your reply, I applied from Ireland, so I don't know... Maybe they won't need it...


----------



## TANU1977

I applyed 28th feb 2018, my agent told me I would need a medical but I’ve yet to be “called up” is it normal to wait so long ? And when the medical is request by the department is this a sign that it’s close to the visa being granted? ( obviously subject to passing the medical ) thanks


----------



## Nars2018

Visa granted!

App lodged: January 2018
Rfi: Feb
Priority afforded: march
Visa grant: 25 June

Keep praying! Good luck everyone!


----------



## ptmohsen

Nars2018 said:


> Visa granted!
> 
> App lodged: January 2018
> Rfi: Feb
> Priority afforded: march
> Visa grant: 25 June
> 
> Keep praying! Good luck everyone!


Congratulations, please what is your occupation?


----------



## Nars2018

ptmohsen said:


> Nars2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa granted!
> 
> App lodged: January 2018
> Rfi: Feb
> Priority afforded: march
> Visa grant: 25 June
> 
> Keep praying! Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, please what is your occupation?
Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm a nurse...


----------



## Asioll

Nars2018 said:


> ptmohsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nars2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Visa granted!
> 
> App lodged: January 2018
> Rfi: Feb
> Priority afforded: march
> Visa grant: 25 June
> 
> Keep praying! Good luck everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations, please what is your occupation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I'm a nurse...
Click to expand...

Congratulations!


----------



## sh0n

hey folks

I thought I would join so I can share my wait time so far.

My application was submitted on the 26th of May 2017
RFI in January 2018


Still waiting haha... this system seriously sucks. Why the australian gov thinks keeping skilled workers waiting on bridging visas is acceptable is beyond me.


----------



## Smgawt123

Hi All, Here's a message I never thought I would be writing. 

VISA GRANTED TODAY!
Applied May 2017
RFI August 2017


total wait - 13 months. Those that have waited this long, respect to you all, we nearly gave up hope after reading so many people on here getting visas granted. Its so difficult dealing with such a stressful situation but your day will come!


----------



## nk_nepal

Smgawt123 said:


> Hi All, Here's a message I never thought I would be writing.
> 
> VISA GRANTED TODAY!
> Applied May 2017
> RFI August 2017
> 
> total wait - 13 months. Those that have waited this long, respect to you all, we nearly gave up hope after reading so many people on here getting visas granted. Its so difficult dealing with such a stressful situation but your day will come!


Congratulations mate. I feel so happy for you; finally wait is over. My one also gonna be 12 months in 3 days. Hope we also hear good news soonest.


----------



## Kirkit

Congratulations dear

VISA GRANTED TODAY!
Applied May 2017
RFI August 2017

total wait - 13 months. Those that have waited this long, respect to you all, we nearly gave up hope after reading so many people on here getting visas granted. Its so difficult dealing with such a stressful situation but your day will come![/QUOTE]


----------



## Kirkit

CONGRATULATIONS DEAR......I m in same boat waiting since june 17......really very frustrated. ......Hoping for the best...Really happy for you.


----------



## Kirkit

Congratulations



Smgawt123 said:


> Hi All, Here's a message I never thought I would be writing.
> 
> VISA GRANTED TODAY!
> Applied May 2017
> RFI August 2017
> 
> total wait - 13 months. Those that have waited this long, respect to you all, we nearly gave up hope after reading so many people on here getting visas granted. Its so difficult dealing with such a stressful situation but your day will come!





Kirkit said:


> Congratulations dear
> 
> VISA GRANTED TODAY!
> Applied May 2017
> RFI August 2017
> 
> total wait - 13 months. Those that have waited this long, respect to you all, we nearly gave up hope after reading so many people on here getting visas granted. Its so difficult dealing with such a stressful situation but your day will come!


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Asioll

Congratulations guys!!


----------



## Aluree

Kirkit said:


> Congratulations


[/QUOTE]

Congratulation


----------



## KKs

Hi All, I am following this forum for a long time but posting for first time. Did anyone got subsequent entrant visa approval recently? Mine was lodged on 2 Feb 2018. Still waiting...


----------



## Smgawt123

nk_nepal said:


> Congratulations mate. I feel so happy for you; finally wait is over. My one also gonna be 12 months in 3 days. Hope we also hear good news soonest.


Hi Mate,

Keep going, I noticed a lot of people getting theirs exactly on the 13 months mark, which is what happened to us. We thought we would never get a decision!!! Keep going, it will happen soon for you I am sure of it.


----------



## Titotito2

hi everyone, 
I just waned to ask for advice. the company immigration agent (who is lazy and expensive) has advised not to apply for priority processing as he said there is not a strong enough business case. I am currently on a bridging visa and I can't travel while my job requires to. Do you think it is worth trying anyway? What is the risk, if it is refused?
Thanks for your opinions


----------



## mohansai28

Hi Everyone,

My application for 457 lodged in 28th Feb 2018.
Status: Received

Thank you


----------



## swetajsr

*VISA Granted Today!*

Hi All, Here's a message I was always wanted to share with you all but just waiting and waiting. Today my wait is over.

VISA GRANTED TODAY!
Applied 2nd Nov 2017
No RFI
Priority Requested in Feb - Rejected
Status direct changed to Finalised.


----------



## Asioll

Congratulations 👏


----------



## Aluree

swetajsr said:


> Hi All, Here's a message I was always wanted to share with you all but just waiting and waiting. Today my wait is over.
> 
> VISA GRANTED TODAY!
> Applied 2nd Nov 2017
> No RFI
> Priority Requested in Feb - Rejected
> Status direct changed to Finalised.


Congratulation!!

Hope everyone who are waiting gets the visa soon!


----------



## PKInd2Aus

swetajsr said:


> Hi All, Here's a message I was always wanted to share with you all but just waiting and waiting. Today my wait is over.
> 
> VISA GRANTED TODAY!
> Applied 2nd Nov 2017
> No RFI
> Priority Requested in Feb - Rejected
> Status direct changed to Finalised.


Congratulations


----------



## PKInd2Aus

Aluree said:


> swetajsr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All, Here's a message I was always wanted to share with you all but just waiting and waiting. Today my wait is over.
> 
> VISA GRANTED TODAY!
> Applied 2nd Nov 2017
> No RFI
> Priority Requested in Feb - Rejected
> Status direct changed to Finalised.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation!!
> 
> Hope everyone who are waiting gets the visa soon!
Click to expand...

Yeahh... Hope wait for everyone comes to an end very soon, keeping fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## k1985

Congratulation ...!!


swetajsr said:


> Hi All, Here's a message I was always wanted to share with you all but just waiting and waiting. Today my wait is over.
> 
> VISA GRANTED TODAY!
> Applied 2nd Nov 2017
> No RFI
> Priority Requested in Feb - Rejected
> Status direct changed to Finalised.


----------



## sarah.ja

swetajsr said:


> Hi All, Here's a message I was always wanted to share with you all but just waiting and waiting. Today my wait is over.
> 
> VISA GRANTED TODAY!
> Applied 2nd Nov 2017
> No RFI
> Priority Requested in Feb - Rejected
> Status direct changed to Finalised.


Congratulations!!!
Was the status changed directly to Finalized from Received?


----------



## Jun12345

Hello

What is your occupation?


----------



## Roliemanuel3

How long to be granted as of this time?


----------



## swetajsr

Thank you so much, everyone.
Yeas the status directly changed to Finalised and they immediately issued the grant letter.
My occupation is a software engineer.

Don't lose hope, we all will get our visas soon.

I am now so excited and packing bags...


----------



## Aluree

swetajsr said:


> Thank you so much, everyone.
> Yeas the status directly changed to Finalised and they immediately issued the grant letter.
> My occupation is a software engineer.
> 
> Don't lose hope, we all will get our visas soon.
> 
> I am now so excited and packing bags...


Great! Have a happy life and work ahead.


----------



## PKInd2Aus

Any Grants today ???


----------



## Elenina

Titotito2 said:


> hi everyone,
> I just wanted to ask for advice. the company immigration agent (who is lazy and expensive) has advised not to apply for priority processing as he said there is not a strong enough business case. I am currently on a bridging visa and I can't travel while my job requires to. Do you think it is worth trying anyway? What is the risk, if it is refused?
> Thanks for your opinions


Hi there,

any answer to this question? I am in the same situation and I would like to push to asking for priority!

thanks


----------



## Titotito2

Elenina said:


> Titotito2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi everyone,
> I just wanted to ask for advice. the company immigration agent (who is lazy and expensive) has advised not to apply for priority processing as he said there is not a strong enough business case. I am currently on a bridging visa and I can't travel while my job requires to. Do you think it is worth trying anyway? What is the risk, if it is refused?
> Thanks for your opinions
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> any answer to this question? I am in the same situation and I would like to push to asking for priority!
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

Hi Elenina, 
I decided to send the priority request. I have seen so many people getting it refused and still getting their visa faster than me that I decided to try my luck. Best case, it works, worst case, nothing happens and my application won't be looked at for another few months. I don't think there's much risk trying.
I hope it helps..


----------



## Kirstipops

Smgawt123 said:


> well done to those who got the visa.
> 
> 13 months for me now, I am going to wait for 2 months then I am withdrawing my application and getting on with my life


so glad I'm not the only one feeling like that. I lodged mine in June 2017. It's been over a year now. They requested further information in September 2017 and the lawyers have advised the processing time starts from when they had the RFI. It since went up to 14 months, so that means November 2018 at the most, assuming it doesn't change again in the meantime 

Frustrating thing is I am currently in Oz on my second 400 visa because company are desperately needing my expertise!


----------



## Kirstipops

mike446 said:


> This sudden increase could mean they are unto old unprocessed visas. Since they hadn't been processed for so long and being processed now, you would see this heightened processing times.
> I think, it a good sign. Don't lose hope.
> Good luck.


I hope this is true


----------



## kiraice

Kirstipops said:


> so glad I'm not the only one feeling like that. I lodged mine in June 2017. It's been over a year now. They requested further information in September 2017 and the lawyers have advised the processing time starts from when they had the RFI. It since went up to 14 months, so that means November 2018 at the most, assuming it doesn't change again in the meantime
> 
> Frustrating thing is I am currently in Oz on my second 400 visa because company are desperately needing my expertise!


I hope you are joking... we applied on 18th of April, 2017. Visa status changed into Further assessment on 11th of June, 2018. We already waited 14 months! (((((( 14 more months to wait DD This is madness.

Where your lawyers get this information from? Is it posted officially somewhere? Or just rumours.


----------



## Kirstipops

kiraice said:


> I hope you are joking... we applied on 18th of April, 2017. Visa status changed into Further assessment on 11th of June, 2018. We already waited 14 months! (((((( 14 more months to wait DD This is madness.
> 
> Where your lawyers get this information from? Is it posted officially somewhere? Or just rumours.


Absolutely no idea... that's just what my work told me. How true it is I don't know....


----------



## k1985

According to latest Australia Global visa processing time(https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...ards/global-visa-citizenship-processing-times) 457 visa taking 10 to 14 months time . U will get your visa soon.



kiraice said:


> I hope you are joking... we applied on 18th of April, 2017. Visa status changed into Further assessment on 11th of June, 2018. We already waited 14 months! (((((( 14 more months to wait DD This is madness.
> 
> Where your lawyers get this information from? Is it posted officially somewhere? Or just rumours.


----------



## Elenina

Hi there,

someone has (or had) his/her nomination "in process" for 6 months? 
mine is and I am honestly losing hope...


----------



## nbose

Hi ,

In our Immi account , I can only see one application which is showing submitted as of 18th Aug 2017. Is this the date I should consider as my visa application being filed? I am losing hope now? Our employer has filed it...I recently heard someone who has applied on January 2018 has been granted visa?


----------



## Shell81

Elenina said:


> Hi there,
> 
> someone has (or had) his/her nomination "in process" for 6 months?
> mine is and I am honestly losing hope...


It took 8 months to approve our nomination . Went to further assessment on 12/6/18 after they questioned how many times we have visited Spain . Dates supplied the same day and heard nothing since .


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

In my immi account estimated processing time is updated..its 5-10 months...does anybody have different time than this..? i have heard they will update time on the basis of cases..


----------



## Shell81

sachin_bhetwal said:


> In my immi account estimated processing time is updated..its 5-10 months...does anybody have different time than this..? i have heard they will update time on the basis of cases..


5-10 months on my ImmiAccount too .


----------



## Titotito2

Shell81 said:


> sachin_bhetwal said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my immi account estimated processing time is updated..its 5-10 months...does anybody have different time than this..? i have heard they will update time on the basis of cases..
> 
> 
> 
> 5-10 months on my ImmiAccount too .
Click to expand...

Same for me... although I wouldn't put too much hope into it! They have done a big update this weekend, and it could just be a bug in the process...


----------



## Shell81

Titotito2 said:


> Same for me... although I wouldn't put too much hope into it! They have done a big update this weekend, and it could just be a bug in the process...


I stopped believing there was any logic in this process along time ago. Hopefully not too much longer for us all .


----------



## ptmohsen

Me the same changed to 5-10 months
Any medical jobs waiting from feb 2018?? Please mention your job and when you applied.
Thanks


----------



## Liiiizah

sachin_bhetwal said:


> In my immi account estimated processing time is updated..its 5-10 months...does anybody have different time than this..? i have heard they will update time on the basis of cases..


Same here but we have already been waiting for more than 12 months.


----------



## sank1982

swetajsr said:


> Hi All, Here's a message I was always wanted to share with you all but just waiting and waiting. Today my wait is over.
> 
> VISA GRANTED TODAY!
> Applied 2nd Nov 2017
> No RFI
> Priority Requested in Feb - Rejected
> Status direct changed to Finalised.


Hey Sweta, 
Heartiest Congratulations !!! 
Lets hope to meet in Sydney


----------



## sank1982

*Finalised*

Hi All, finally got the news for which we have been waiting for since 7 months.

Here are the details:

Application submitted: 30th Nov 2017
RFI: 12 June
Visa Granted: 28th June 2018

Thanks to all who responded to the queries I raised in this forum.

All of you who are waiting for the Grant, do not lose hope.. It will happen soon..

Regards


----------



## JessSan

sank1982 said:


> Hi All, finally got the news for which we have been waiting for since 7 months.
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> Application submitted: 30th Nov 2017
> RFI: 12 June
> Visa Granted: 28th June 2018
> 
> Thanks to all who responded to the queries I raised in this forum.
> 
> All of you who are waiting for the Grant, do not lose hope.. It will happen soon..
> 
> Regards


Hi, what was your RFI about?


----------



## Ethankyrie

Can we know what's your RFI? My case officer also requested RFI last June 12. Hope I get a grant soon 🙏🏻


----------



## Jun12345

sank1982 said:


> Hi All, finally got the news for which we have been waiting for since 7 months.
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> Application submitted: 30th Nov 2017
> RFI: 12 June
> Visa Granted: 28th June 2018
> 
> Thanks to all who responded to the queries I raised in this forum.
> 
> All of you who are waiting for the Grant, do not lose hope.. It will happen soon..
> 
> Regards


Hello

What is your occupation?

Thanks


----------



## sank1982

JessSan said:


> Hi, what was your RFI about?


RFI was about one of my family member's medical re-examination, because initial exam was done 6 months back and it had expired


----------



## sank1982

Jun12345 said:


> Hello
> 
> What is your occupation?
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Its ICT Project Manager


----------



## sank1982

Ethankyrie said:


> Can we know what's your RFI? My case officer also requested RFI last June 12. Hope I get a grant soon &#128591;&#127995;


RFI was about one of my family member's medical re-examination, because initial exam was done 6 months back and it had expired


----------



## Shell81

sank1982 said:


> Hi All, finally got the news for which we have been waiting for since 7 months.
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> Application submitted: 30th Nov 2017
> RFI: 12 June
> Visa Granted: 28th June 2018
> 
> Thanks to all who responded to the queries I raised in this forum.
> 
> All of you who are waiting for the Grant, do not lose hope.. It will happen soon..
> 
> Regards


Congratulations, that's reassuring news. We had an RFI around the same time so fingers crossed we are soon too .


----------



## Kirstipops

Titotito2 said:


> Same for me... although I wouldn't put too much hope into it! They have done a big update this weekend, and it could just be a bug in the process...


OMG mine too. Mine is pre-June 2017 so thought it may have been due to that perhaps?

TypeTemporary Work Skilled - Visa (457) (pre June 2017)
Estimated Processing Time5 months to 10 months
Last updated16 Jun 2017
Date submitted16 Jun 2017

It is almost 10 months since the RFI on the nomination. As soon as they do that, they should get straight on to my application apparently. Wish they would bloody hurry up lol


----------



## Shell81

Kirstipops said:


> OMG mine too. Mine is pre-June 2017 so thought it may have been due to that perhaps?
> 
> TypeTemporary Work Skilled - Visa (457) (pre June 2017)
> Estimated Processing Time5 months to 10 months
> Last updated16 Jun 2017
> Date submitted16 Jun 2017
> 
> It is almost 10 months since the RFI on the nomination. As soon as they do that, they should get straight on to my application apparently. Wish they would bloody hurry up lol


Did they approve your nomination at the time of the RFI ?


----------



## Kirstipops

Shell81 said:


> Did they approve your nomination at the time of the RFI ?


No they gave us 28 days and I think it basically went to the back of the queue as the nomination has still not been approved, despite being a sponsor and already having employed UK people before an processed a colleagues PR via 457 this year too.


----------



## Shell81

Kirstipops said:


> No they gave us 28 days and I think it basically went to the back of the queue as the nomination has still not been approved, despite being a sponsor and already having employed UK people before an processed a colleagues PR via 457 this year too.


Aww that's rubbish , we are over 8 months into our wait they RFI in June and now i'm Worried that's us back to the bottom of the pile to. Only hopeful thing is that they approved our nomination on 11/6/18. Good luck , I'm sure you'll be soon .


----------



## Kirstipops

Shell81 said:


> Aww that's rubbish , we are over 8 months into our wait they RFI in June and now i'm Worried that's us back to the bottom of the pile to. Only hopeful thing is that they approved our nomination on 11/6/18. Good luck , I'm sure you'll be soon .


Where are you planning to move to? I'm currently in Melbourne on a 400 visa but leaving next week. Love it here so much!!!


----------



## kiraice

Kirstipops said:


> so glad I'm not the only one feeling like that. I lodged mine in June 2017. It's been over a year now. They requested further information in September 2017 and the lawyers have advised the processing time starts from when they had the RFI. It since went up to 14 months, so that means November 2018 at the most, assuming it doesn't change again in the meantime
> 
> Frustrating thing is I am currently in Oz on my second 400 visa because company are desperately needing my expertise!


My follow with my agent. And he said that Processing time does not start when an RFI is received.

However, it is common experience that since the 457 visa was abolished, the Department has placed it's focus on new Temporary Skills Shortage (TSS) visa applications. This has caused lengthy delays in the processing of 457 applications already in the system.

So we have to wait ...


----------



## Kirstipops

kiraice said:


> My follow with my agent. And he said that Processing time does not start when an RFI is received.
> 
> However, it is common experience that since the 457 visa was abolished, the Department has placed it's focus on new Temporary Skills Shortage (TSS) visa applications. This has caused lengthy delays in the processing of 457 applications already in the system.
> 
> So we have to wait ...


Yes I heard the same re second part. I hear conflicting information about the RFI. If that is the case then I have been waiting almost 13 months if I don't count from RFI


----------



## Shell81

Kirstipops said:


> Where are you planning to move to? I'm currently in Melbourne on a 400 visa but leaving next week. Love it here so much!!!


We are in Perth on a bridging visa A , loving it here but it will be good to get our visa and get working etc .


----------



## bareanders

Is it possible to apply for a work & travel visa, and start working on that while waiting for the 457 to process?


----------



## ptmohsen

bareanders said:


> Is it possible to apply for a work & travel visa, and start working on that while waiting for the 457 to process?


I applied for 457 from overseas and then applied for visit visa and come to Australia , after that applied for bridging visa a but it was refused as my 457 application was off shore( mean while I am out Australia).

Don't risk and wait your visa grant better.


----------



## Kirkit

We r also waiting since june-17 nd RfI submitted in sep-27. This is lyk hell...living in long distance relationship just bcz of visa....Don't know whn'll this end??....Good luck everyone.


----------



## Chef sanjay

*Visa granted today*

Hello everyone I was following this forum since long time. Some time I was disappointed but I trust on God and i know my day will come and the night of waiting will be and. Today after 7 month and 18 the sun rise.

My employer Lodge nomination file in month of July 2017. 
Nomination granted. 12 November 2017
My visa application Lodge . 14 November 2017. 
Medical done. 22 November 2017
Priority request send. 10 June 
No response. 
Visa granted . 2 July 
Occupation. Cook
Please don't loss your hope and keep faith on God and your self. I m sure your day will come soon. And that day will be your day. 
Best of luck. 
Thanks


----------



## PKInd2Aus

Chef sanjay said:


> Hello everyone I was following this forum since long time. Some time I was disappointed but I trust on God and i know my day will come and the night of waiting will be and. Today after 7 month and 18 the sun rise.
> 
> My employer Lodge nomination file in month of July 2017.
> Nomination granted. 12 November 2017
> My visa application Lodge . 14 November 2017.
> Medical done. 22 November 2017
> Priority request send. 10 June
> No response.
> Visa granted . 2 July
> Occupation. Cook
> Please don't loss your hope and keep faith on God and your self. I m sure your day will come soon. And that day will be your day.
> Best of luck.
> Thanks


Congratulations Sanjay !!!


----------



## KKs

Hi , anyone waiting for subsequent entrant visa ?


----------



## Somaira

Chef sanjay said:


> Hello everyone I was following this forum since long time. Some time I was disappointed but I trust on God and i know my day will come and the night of waiting will be and. Today after 7 month and 18 the sun rise.
> 
> My employer Lodge nomination file in month of July 2017.
> Nomination granted. 12 November 2017
> My visa application Lodge . 14 November 2017.
> Medical done. 22 November 2017
> Priority request send. 10 June
> No response.
> Visa granted . 2 July
> Occupation. Cook
> Please don't loss your hope and keep faith on God and your self. I m sure your day will come soon. And that day will be your day.
> Best of luck.
> Thanks


Congratulations!
Just want it to know as cook is in STSOL list will you be eligible to apply for PR?
As they mentioned anything on your visa grant letter.


----------



## hari1234

KKs said:


> Hi , anyone waiting for subsequent entrant visa ?


I am still waiting for my subsequent entrant visa for my infant son. Applied on January 4th


----------



## Sapan

Hi guys m also waiting for my subsequent entry which launched in nov 2017


----------



## TANU1977

457 approved !! 
Lodged 28th feb 2018
approved today 03rd. July 2018 
Used a Sydney based agent SCA Connect, highly recommend this agent great service. 
Occupation: carpenter


----------



## pkp

Sapan said:


> Hi guys m also waiting for my subsequent entry which launched in nov 2017


Same for me. Applied for subsequent entry in the last week of Nov 2017 
This wait has been really frustrating!!


----------



## KKs

Thanks for sharing details.. subsequent entrant visa too waiting from November.. so sad..mine was applied on Feb 2018.. I think v need to wait for many months..


----------



## Jun12345

TANU1977 said:


> 457 approved !!
> Lodged 28th feb 2018
> approved today 03rd. July 2018
> Used a Sydney based agent SCA Connect, highly recommend this agent great service.
> Occupation: carpenter


Hi 
Congrats you so much lucky


----------



## Jun12345

Hello
Visa applied 457 temporary visa last Nov 22 2017 occupation diesel motor mechanic until now no update for agent. To much frustrating now because of jobless for waiting these visa


----------



## BRATA14

TANU1977 said:


> 457 approved !!
> Lodged 28th feb 2018
> approved today 03rd. July 2018
> Used a Sydney based agent SCA Connect, highly recommend this agent great service.
> Occupation: carpenter


Congrats.. Really lucky you are


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Hi
My visa application lodged 28 june 2017.medical done 22nd july.position apply chef de party. In 10otober they asked skill assessment. And assessment report submitted feb 26till now no updates. Please guys if i get the visa which visa i will. 2 years visa or 457 visa.any one same platefarm and alredy got visa.?


----------



## vavianovui

Still waiting for subsequent entrant since 21 September 2017, RFI was submitted on 22 Dec 2017 and status is still showing further assessment


----------



## anna_18

*Visa Grant!!*

After checking this forum for few years...finally our Visa has been granted!!
Long story short- we were applying to 457 visa few times- here it goes:

06.01.16 Applied for Nomination
22.02.16 Refused Nomination
Appeal to AAT for Nomination was lodged straight away
01.11.17 AAT hearing- Nomination approved
30.11.17- 457 Visa application lodged
3.07.18- RFI (letter of sponsorship extension to a child)
4.07.18- VISA GRANT

Occupation- Chef
Onshore

Guys, it has been extremely difficult situation with our ups and downs-and to be honest I can't believe that our family will not be checking email hundred times a day anymore...for everyone who is waiting-stay pacient-at the end we all will get our visas- and my suggestion to everyone-get the best lawyer you can find-we changed our lawyer-as we felt she is not very strong-as our case was pretty complicated- stay strong and be


----------



## vavianovui

So even after they had the scheduled outage on IMMI to fix a bug, the 5 - 10 months estimation time is still showing so a bit confused as to what is shown on the global processing time and what is shown on status of application


----------



## BRATA14

vavianovui said:


> So even after they had the scheduled outage on IMMI to fix a bug, the 5 - 10 months estimation time is still showing so a bit confused as to what is shown on the global processing time and what is shown on status of application


Really confused


----------



## BRATA14

Congrats. At-last end of your long waiting


----------



## swetajsr

sank1982 said:


> Hey Sweta,
> Heartiest Congratulations !!!
> Lets hope to meet in Sydney


Hey sank1982,
Thank you so much buddy! Sure, right now I am just packing the bags and wrapping up the things in here.

Keep in touch!


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Hi guys 
I applied 457 visa 28th june 2017 position chef/cook.in October they asked the skill assessment report. In26 February submitted the skill assessment report.then after no updates any body in same boats.plz reply thanks


----------



## Yashkashyap999

Hi I m also applied on 2nd Nov as a chef status still received


----------



## Shell81

vavianovui said:


> So even after they had the scheduled outage on IMMI to fix a bug, the 5 - 10 months estimation time is still showing so a bit confused as to what is shown on the global processing time and what is shown on status of application


The scheduled outage was to update the system in line with the new financial year immigration changes . The new times in ImmiAccount are the most up to date processing times .


----------



## moonchild2780

*Visa grant*

Dear friends,

Finally my visa has been granted.
Here is the information i want to share.

Nationality : US
Title : Sales and Marketing Mgr (short term)

Time Line

12/15/17 : Visa application lodged by Agency
04/28/18 : Sponsorship approved
07/05/18 : Visa Granted

*no medical check for me. Is this because i am holding US passport..?

anyway,
Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Hi
n_k nepal
Did you get the visa. What about your skll assessment for chef?


----------



## bareanders

moonchild2780 said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> Finally my visa has been granted.
> Here is the information i want to share.
> 
> Nationality : US
> Title : Sales and Marketing Mgr (short term)
> 
> Time Line
> 
> 12/15/17 : Visa application lodged by Agency
> 04/28/18 : Sponsorship approved
> 07/05/18 : Visa Granted
> 
> *no medical check for me. Is this because i am holding US passport..?
> 
> anyway,
> Good luck to all of you!


Congrats! Do you have a date for when your nomination got approved?


----------



## moonchild2780

dear, 

nomination application has been approved on 05 july 2018.
And visa was granted on same day which is 05 july 2018

wish it helped!


----------



## nk_nepal

Shubham kashyap said:


> Hi
> n_k nepal
> Did you get the visa. What about your skll assessment for chef?


Hi shubham i am still waiting mate. Also I have not done any skill assessment. My RFI was health insurance.


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Hi
n_k nepal
My visa application lodged in 28th jun 2017 as cdp.medical done july 22.they aaked skill assessment October 10th.then i did skill assessment as cook and submitted in feb.26.then after no updates. I try to open immi account also but they said wrong id and password. Now already cross 1year.i dont know if they give visa also which one giving 457 or 2 year cook visa so really confused and frustrating moment.😤


----------



## Titotito2

A bit of hope for all the ones who are still waiting: my friend got her 457 granted yesterday for an occupation with caveat and she applied 05/12/17.. so they are processing stuff... slowly but they are 🙂
Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## nk_nepal

Shubham kashyap said:


> Hi
> n_k nepal
> My visa application lodged in 28th jun 2017 as cdp.medical done july 22.they aaked skill assessment October 10th.then i did skill assessment as cook and submitted in feb.26.then after no updates. I try to open immi account also but they said wrong id and password. Now already cross 1year.i dont know if they give visa also which one giving 457 or 2 year cook visa so really confused and frustrating moment.&#128548;


mate i lodged my apppication on 29th june 2017 and they requested RFI on 10th october. My position is cdp as well but thry didnt asked me for skill assessment


----------



## Totee

I am in same boat visa applied on 20th june 2017 .Medical and RFI requested in September. On 28th September medical and other RfI submitted till then no response. Status showing further assessment. Priority request submitted by employer due to his health and surgical procedure around three weeks ago till now nothing. I am here in Melbourne on bridging visa A and often and on travel to my country after applying bridging visa B. Don't know how long it will take to settle in.


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Hi
n_k nepal
How to open the imm account? I have only id but which is the password i don't know can yo tell me. Every thing i have in my application but not clearly mentioned password.


----------



## Titotito2

Has anyone requested priority process and received an answer recently? 
Cheers


----------



## Kasia

Titotito2 said:


> Has anyone requested priority process and received an answer recently?
> Cheers


Hi,

my company sent a priority request 2 weeks ago, but apart from the automated message confirming that the email has arrived - nothing...


----------



## AusDreamer

Hi All,

My application was lodged on March 2nd 2018 by my company which is an Indian MNC but my visa is yet to be granted. My colleagues who applied around that time have already got their VISA since 1 month .

My role is Application Programmer.

Anyone under the same boat as mine.

Thanks.


----------



## Aluree

AusDreamer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application was lodged on March 2nd 2018 by my company which is an Indian MNC but my visa is yet to be granted. My colleagues who applied around that time have already got their VISA since 1 month .
> 
> My role is Application Programmer.
> 
> Anyone under the same boat as mine.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Friend,

I had applied my visa on March 13th and my role is program developer, I'm also waiting since then. When asked my visa agent, she said it might get approved any time sooner.


----------



## sabthar

Aluree said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> I had applied my visa on March 13th and my role is program developer, I'm also waiting since then. When asked my visa agent, she said it might get approved any time sooner.


I understand few folks waiting from 2017 - Still i do see people getting/got their visa lodged ~ Feb / Mar 2018. Mine also applied on 9th March - No RFI or update in the status . Really don't understand the pattern of these getting processed


----------



## nk_nepal

Shubham kashyap said:


> Hi
> n_k nepal
> How to open the imm account? I have only id but which is the password i don't know can yo tell me. Every thing i have in my application but not clearly mentioned password.


Mate creat immi account and you have to import your application using the id number they provided on acknowledgement letter.
https://online.immi.gov.au/ola/app


----------



## Titotito2

Kasia said:


> Titotito2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone requested priority process and received an answer recently?
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> my company sent a priority request 2 weeks ago, but apart from the automated message confirming that the email has arrived - nothing...
Click to expand...

Hi Kasia, 
Same for me... I applied for priority processing on Tuesday 2 weeks ago (26june) and I have only received the acknowledgment email. Hopefully, it's not gone starlight to the bin. &#128578;


----------



## AusDreamer

Aluree said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> I had applied my visa on March 13th and my role is program developer, I'm also waiting since then. When asked my visa agent, she said it might get approved any time sooner.


Lets hope so..all my colleagues who applied in Jan end-Feb as Program developer ie same as mine have got their VISA . Only mine is pending..


----------



## BRATA14

AusDreamer said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My application was lodged on March 2nd 2018 by my company which is an Indian MNC but my visa is yet to be granted. My colleagues who applied around that time have already got their VISA since 1 month .
> 
> My role is Application Programmer.
> 
> Anyone under the same boat as mine.
> 
> Thanks.


I am in same situation. My application was lodged on 6th March 2018 and I am also from an Indian MNC. Some of my colleagues got their VISA as well with lodgement date on last week of Feb,2018. My role id Software Developer


----------



## kiraice

Omg!!! We FINALLY GOT VISA! After 14 months and 24 days! 
Probably we were waiting the longest time period DDD

Have a lovely day mates  Be patience and it will come!


----------



## Titotito2

kiraice said:


> Omg!!! We FINALLY GOT VISA! After 14 months and 24 days!
> Probably we were waiting the longest time period DDD
> 
> Have a lovely day mates  Be patience and it will come!


Good on you mate! all the best!


----------



## Totee

Congratulations can you please let us know your occupation


----------



## Kasia

kiraice said:


> Omg!!! We FINALLY GOT VISA! After 14 months and 24 days!
> Probably we were waiting the longest time period DDD
> 
> Have a lovely day mates  Be patience and it will come!


Woooooo whoooo!!! Congratulations!


----------



## PKInd2Aus

kiraice said:


> Omg!!! We FINALLY GOT VISA! After 14 months and 24 days!
> Probably we were waiting the longest time period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDD
> 
> Have a lovely day mates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be patience and it will come!


Congratulations!!


----------



## BRATA14

kiraice said:


> Omg!!! We FINALLY GOT VISA! After 14 months and 24 days!
> Probably we were waiting the longest time period
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDD
> 
> Have a lovely day mates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be patience and it will come!


Congratulations.....


----------



## kiraice

Totee said:


> Congratulations can you please let us know your occupation


technical sales manager


----------



## ptmohsen

About priority request, Who Should apply for me or the employer?
I sent email from 2weeks but didn't get any response yet.


----------



## sabthar

Anyone got grants / change in status?


----------



## rakesh1405

sabthar said:


> Anyone got grants / change in status?


Hi Sabthar.. Still waiting for grant since january.. &#128542; by the way are you from Sydney trains project?


----------



## AusDreamer

BRATA14 said:


> I am in same situation. My application was lodged on 6th March 2018 and I am also from an Indian MNC. Some of my colleagues got their VISA as well with lodgement date on last week of Feb,2018. My role id Software Developer


It seems the grants have slowed down .This also explains the increase in processing times of 10months -14 months. May be due to financial year end. There were considerable number of grants in May-Mid June Period in which most of my colleagues got their VISA.

Hopefully they will again speed up the process.


----------



## Elenina

sabthar said:


> Anyone got grants / change in status?


My nomination has been approved after 6 months (yay!!) and then I received an IMMI s56 Request for More Information because I forgot to upload a disclosure form for my NZ police certificates 
Does it mean I am back to the end of the queue or my visa will be cleared soon??


----------



## Shell81

Elenina said:


> My nomination has been approved after 6 months (yay!!) and then I received an IMMI s56 Request for More Information because I forgot to upload a disclosure form for my NZ police certificates
> Does it mean I am back to the end of the queue or my visa will be cleared soon??


Congrats &#128515;. We are in the same position . Nomination approved 11th June and S56 request which was submitted the same day . We've not heard anything since . Hoping we haven't been out to the back .


----------



## Kirstipops

Kirkit said:


> We r also waiting since june-17 nd RfI submitted in sep-27. This is lyk hell...living in long distance relationship just bcz of visa....Don't know whn'll this end??....Good luck everyone.


Exact same months as my submission and RFI. I'm glad I'm not the only one. Was your RFI on the nomination or visa?


----------



## sabthar

Elenina said:


> My nomination has been approved after 6 months (yay!!) and then I received an IMMI s56 Request for More Information because I forgot to upload a disclosure form for my NZ police certificates
> Does it mean I am back to the end of the queue or my visa will be cleared soon??


Congrats an sorry to hear - i have seen few threads where people got RFI and also grants in less than couple of weeks. Hope for the best!!


----------



## Titotito2

Has there been any grant over the last week/10 days? It feels like they have stopped processing the 457 again... 😩


----------



## AusDreamer

Has anyone contacted the embassy through their agents. Just wanted to know the reply given by them as the grants have slowed down considerably over the past 2-3 weeks.
For me, my company did it through an agent and I cannot contact them directly.
So, wanted to know through others.


----------



## MikePInd

Hi everyone, I have been a silent visitor to the website for the past 5 months. Today my visa is granted and hence would like to share the details so that it's useful for others too. Occupation: ICT Project Manager. My company is an MNC. Visa filed on 1st Feb 2018. Grant for me and dependents on 13th July 2018. 
Wish everyone good luck for your visa grant !


----------



## BRATA14

MikePInd said:


> Hi everyone, I have been a silent visitor to the website for the past 5 months. Today my visa is granted and hence would like to share the details so that it's useful for others too. Occupation: ICT Project Manager. My company is an MNC. Visa filed on 1st Feb 2018. Grant for me and dependents on 13th July 2018.
> Wish everyone good luck for your visa grant !


Congratulations


----------



## Yashkashyap999

Hi I m applied on 2nd Nov as a chef but status still received many people getting visa who applied on 2nd Nov I don't know what happened


----------



## nk_nepal

Yashkashyap999 said:


> Hi I m applied on 2nd Nov as a chef but status still received many people getting visa who applied on 2nd Nov I don't know what happened


Hello mate. We also applies as a chef and waiting since june 2017. Almost 13 months waiting. But some people getting visa withen 4-5 months. It depends on luck mate...


----------



## ptmohsen

Finally after 4.5 months waiting, visa grant today
Visa application: 27 feb 2018
Grant: 16 july 2018.
Occupation: physiotherapist.

Thanks for all of you, hope everyone get his visa sooon.


----------



## Titotito2

ptmohsen said:


> Finally after 4.5 months waiting, visa grant today
> Visa application: 27 feb 2018
> Grant: 16 july 2018.
> Occupation: physiotherapist.
> 
> Thanks for all of you, hope everyone get his visa sooon.


Hi ptmohsen,
Did you apply for priority processing? If yes, when did you send the email?
Thanks


----------



## ptmohsen

Titotito2 said:


> ptmohsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally after 4.5 months waiting, visa grant today
> Visa application: 27 feb 2018
> Grant: 16 july 2018.
> Occupation: physiotherapist.
> 
> Thanks for all of you, hope everyone get his visa sooon.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ptmohsen,
> Did you apply for priority processing? If yes, when did you send the email?
> Thanks
Click to expand...

I did, I sent priority request by email from 3 weeks, but really didn't get any response. I think it doesn't matter to apply, my agent told me you cant apply for it but I sent e-mail by my self to request priority assessment.
Try to do it, not worth.


----------



## Shell81

Feeling so frustrated today , waiting 9 months, status changed to further assessment on 12/6/18. Last week my husband applied for a bridging visa B to leave the country .Our agent was hopeful they would just grant the 457 rather than bother with the bridging visa but no today they granted his bridging visa . Feels like we are never going to get it .


----------



## Kasia

Shell81 said:


> Feeling so frustrated today , waiting 9 months, status changed to further assessment on 12/6/18. Last week my husband applied for a bridging visa B to leave the country .Our agent was hopeful they would just grant the 457 rather than bother with the bridging visa but no today they granted his bridging visa . Feels like we are never going to get it .


Hi Shell81,

I'm not an expert, but I think that there is no correlation between these two visas, I believe they are handled independently.

So, don't lose your hope, it seems that everyone gets their 457 sooner or later 

I also have been waiting for nearly 8 months now, with priority requests being unanswered.


----------



## sarah.ja

Kasia said:


> Shell81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling so frustrated today , waiting 9 months, status changed to further assessment on 12/6/18. Last week my husband applied for a bridging visa B to leave the country .Our agent was hopeful they would just grant the 457 rather than bother with the bridging visa but no today they granted his bridging visa . Feels like we are never going to get it .
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shell81,
> 
> I'm not an expert, but I think that there is no correlation between these two visas, I believe they are handled independently.
> 
> So, don't lose your hope, it seems that everyone gets their 457 sooner or later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have been waiting for nearly 8 months now, with priority requests being unanswered.
Click to expand...

I agree with Kasia. According to my agent, each visa is treated separately unless they are similar in nature. Like if you applied for a 400 visa (temporary work - short stay specialist), you cannot apply for a 600 visa (tourist) since they are too alike. So don't lose hope! I've been waiting for 14 months and 2 days &#128578;


----------



## 371721

Hey guys. Following this post for a while now. Applied for a visa 457 on 28 February and no answer yet. 
Sometimes it seems to rely on the occupation you have. 
My sponsor worked with an agent and applied for priority process several times but didn't seem to work.


----------



## Titotito2

sarah.ja said:


> I agree with Kasia. According to my agent, each visa is treated separately unless they are similar in nature. Like if you applied for a 400 visa (temporary work - short stay specialist), you cannot apply for a 600 visa (tourist) since they are too alike. So don't lose hope! I've been waiting for 14 months and 2 days &#128578;


hi Sarah.ja,
what is your occupation and where are you from? Hopefully, you will be sorted soon


----------



## Sapan

Hey guys it’s been 9 months for my subsequent entrant now . So m thinking to apply tourist visa for my partner . Can I apply it or wht should I do ? Any suggestions ? Any one tried to apply tourist visa on this forum and got it ? 
Thanks


----------



## sabthar

Shell81 said:


> Feeling so frustrated today , waiting 9 months, status changed to further assessment on 12/6/18. Last week my husband applied for a bridging visa B to leave the country .Our agent was hopeful they would just grant the 457 rather than bother with the bridging visa but no today they granted his bridging visa . Feels like we are never going to get it .


Hello Shell81, unfortunately we need to wait for our turn to come - Good thing is your application status changed from Received to Further Assessment. Hope it will be sorted soon and hear good news. BTW, how long they (DIBP) took to approve BVB(assuming your Husband applied thru immiaccount )?
I need to travel too in 3 weeks or so.


----------



## sarah.ja

Titotito2 said:


> sarah.ja said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Kasia. According to my agent, each visa is treated separately unless they are similar in nature. Like if you applied for a 400 visa (temporary work - short stay specialist), you cannot apply for a 600 visa (tourist) since they are too alike. So don't lose hope! I've been waiting for 14 months and 2 days &#128578;
> 
> 
> 
> hi Sarah.ja,
> what is your occupation and where are you from? Hopefully, you will be sorted soon
Click to expand...

Technical Sales Executive from the Philippines. I hope you get yours soon too!


----------



## Shell81

sabthar said:


> Hello Shell81, unfortunately we need to wait for our turn to come - Good thing is your application status changed from Received to Further Assessment. Hope it will be sorted soon and hear good news. BTW, how long they (DIBP) took to approve BVB(assuming your Husband applied thru immiaccount )?
> I need to travel too in 3 weeks or so.


Thank you . The bridging visa only took one week .


----------



## Titotito2

Hi all,
Just looking at the processing times on the website this morning, and it looks like they are getting longer and longer. It is now 13 to 14 months... I am really starting to lose hope, given I’m “only” 7 months into the wait! 😞


----------



## sovitor

*Processing time*

Hey Guys.

I was now looking at the global processing times on the immigration website and there are showing that time below.

457 Temporary Work (Skilled): 13 months TO 14 months

But in my immigration account the estimated processing time is this:

Estimated Processing Time: 5 months to 10 months.

Is anyone else having this problem?

Thanks.


----------



## yurulo

Shell81 said:


> Feeling so frustrated today , waiting 9 months, status changed to further assessment on 12/6/18. Last week my husband applied for a bridging visa B to leave the country .Our agent was hopeful they would just grant the 457 rather than bother with the bridging visa but no today they granted his bridging visa . Feels like we are never going to get it .


Hi Shell, 
Did you submit your application last November? When did you finish health check? I checked that on the official webiste it changed to 13 - 14 months of processing time.... My husband is from England and is also waiting for the visa decision, he is thinking about give up since he's been away from me and our daugher for too long, he's also trying to change bridging visa so he could visit us. This is very frustrating and making us thinking about going back to UK.


----------



## Shell81

yurulo said:


> Hi Shell,
> Did you submit your application last November? When did you finish health check? I checked that on the official webiste it changed to 13 - 14 months of processing time.... My husband is from England and is also waiting for the visa decision, he is thinking about give up since he's been away from me and our daugher for too long, he's also trying to change bridging visa so he could visit us. This is very frustrating and making us thinking about going back to UK.


Hi,

We applied the last week in October and my medical was completed on 20th November .

Don't worry too much about the processing times , they actually mean that in June the applications processed were for people who have been waiting 13-14 months and hopefully means they are catching up.


----------



## yurulo

Shell81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We applied the last week in October and my medical was completed on 20th November .
> 
> Don't worry too much about the processing times , they actually mean that in June the applications processed were for people who have been waiting 13-14 months and hopefully means they are catching up.


Hi, 
oh.. I thought it's the waiting time, really hope that they're cathing up, thanks and best of luck.


----------



## Aka_Aka

*Last updated date*

For my application just the last updated date has been changed to 18 July 2018 but no messages or email. What does that mean?


----------



## Titotito2

Aka_Aka said:


> For my application just the last updated date has been changed to 18 July 2018 but no messages or email. What does that mean?


Hi aka_aka,

In my experience, it's means nothing. The same happened to me on march 23, and nothing since then! 
Maybe someone opened your case but didn't go further, maybe nothing at all.
Sorry &#128542;


----------



## AusDreamer

All,

The global processing times has been changed to 13-14 months and its so dissapointing to see that. I can also see that the 482 visa timelines increased to about 57 days which was around 1 month earlier. So, I can guess processing was delayed for all kinds of visa due to year end.

Anyways, has someone recieved any reply from the embassy or agent regarding the processing times.


----------



## Liiiizah

sovitor said:


> Hey Guys.
> 
> I was now looking at the global processing times on the immigration website and there are showing that time below.
> 
> 457 Temporary Work (Skilled): 13 months TO 14 months
> 
> But in my immigration account the estimated processing time is this:
> 
> Estimated Processing Time: 5 months to 10 months.
> 
> Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes I have exactly the same time frames. So annoyed that nothing is happening, have been waiting since June 2017. Our agent has sent several priority processing request but all have been unanswered.


----------



## SGPCYBER

[redacted post]


----------



## Charliexx

cyberhedz said:


> Still waiting here, applied early March 2018. I am curious if there is any other visa I could apply for that would get approved quickly, that would allow work, or allow me to move to a bridging visa. I have an active ETA, but my sponsor isn't really interested in pushing matters and getting my 457 approved any faster. suggestions?


I am in the same boat as you. Applied in march 2018. 
I asked my agent about the TSS and she said that it would get approved sooner but would be all the fees again for the new application. 
My company are also not in a rush for me over there so no reason for a priority request, not that they seem to be working now anyway.


----------



## SGPCYBER

[redacted post]


----------



## rakesh1405

Hi, can someone please let me know what exactly means assessment complete in last update column. And after this do we need to have any steps. How much the payment will be for this visa application. I just want to know whether my sponsor is the correct process or not. Please find the attached screenshot


----------



## Kasia

The processing time in my immi account has now been changed to 13 - 14 months... So the visa could be a fantastic Christmas present for me 

arrrr.....


----------



## Shell81

Kasia said:


> The processing time in my immi account has now been changed to 13 - 14 months... So the visa could be a fantastic Christmas present for me
> 
> arrrr.....


I noticed that too , hopefully we'll start seeing grants again like in May when we were seeing them daily.


----------



## Claire51

*Waiting and waiting...*

Hi guys,

This bad new makes me kind of losing hope... I've been waiting for "only" 8 months and I though the longest part was done but apparently I'm only halfway there 
Been on a long distance relashionship for almost a year now as well because of this visa, it's starting to get really frustrating

I was told it should be quicker because I'm a single applicant, from a low-risk country... But apparently it doesn't make any difference.

Fingers crossed for everyone, especially you guys waiting since last year... this is crazy


----------



## Kirstipops

Liiiizah said:


> Yes I have exactly the same time frames. So annoyed that nothing is happening, have been waiting since June 2017. Our agent has sent several priority processing request but all have been unanswered.


Exactly the same as me. Over 13 months now. But it has changed to 13-14 months which I think is the closest I've ever been to the end of the processing time. I'm very inbetween with just over 13 months waiting now.


----------



## Kirstipops

Claire51 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> This bad new makes me kind of losing hope... I've been waiting for "only" 8 months and I though the longest part was done but apparently I'm only halfway there
> Been on a long distance relashionship for almost a year now as well because of this visa, it's starting to get really frustrating
> 
> I was told it should be quicker because I'm a single applicant, from a low-risk country... But apparently it doesn't make any difference.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone, especially you guys waiting since last year... this is crazy


Exactly the same here. I'm from the UK, we are all part of the commonwealth and they have our Queen but that apparently means nothing!


----------



## Shell81

Kirstipops said:


> Exactly the same as me. Over 13 months now. But it has changed to 13-14 months which I think is the closest I've ever been to the end of the processing time. I'm very inbetween with just over 13 months waiting now.


Hopefully it won't be much longer for you . The increased processing times are scary but it does mean that last month the majority of grants were for people waiting 13-14 months so at least they are starting to grant the applications from last year . With these times I'm looking at November time which is a nightmare but I've realised I've just got to suck it up and wait . Good luck hopefully you'll hear soon .
Also it's been school holidays so the staffing at the department will have been less so hopefully they'll get going again next week .... wishful thinking .


----------



## Kirstipops

Shell81 said:


> Hopefully it won't be much longer for you . The increased processing times are scary but it does mean that last month the majority of grants were for people waiting 13-14 months so at least they are starting to grant the applications from last year . With these times I'm looking at November time which is a nightmare but I've realised I've just got to suck it up and wait . Good luck hopefully you'll hear soon .
> Also it's been school holidays so the staffing at the department will have been less so hopefully they'll get going again next week .... wishful thinking .


I really hope so. I had an RFI on my nomination in September. I hope I don't need another one otherwise I give up lol


----------



## Arsenal_1985

Looks like I have to shutdown my Australian dream, filed employer nomination February 2018 and agent advised that still he hasn't heard anything from DHA. Not sure how long will it take but my sponsor is trying to hire someone locally now.


----------



## Antoine1804

457 Application lodged in August 2017.

Currently waiting for approval. Luckily I was provided with a bridging visa with full working right so I have been working for my employer for the past 10 months.

Still annoying that these 10 months do not contributes towards to 3 years work experience for permanent residency for the Employer Sponsored Temporary Transition Stream.

I will have 3 years work experience in February 2019 so I am still eligible for the Direct Entry Stream to obtain my PR. I'll keep my finger crossed to have my visa 457 granted by then.


----------



## Claire51

Kirstipops said:


> I really hope so. I had an RFI on my nomination in September. I hope I don't need another one otherwise I give up lol


Fingers crossed for you it comes soon !


----------



## Claire51

Arsenal_1985 said:


> Looks like I have to shutdown my Australian dream, filed employer nomination February 2018 and agent advised that still he hasn't heard anything from DHA. Not sure how long will it take but my sponsor is trying to hire someone locally now.


So sorry to read that... Isn't there a possibility for you to apply for a TSS visa instead ?


----------



## Arsenal_1985

Claire51 said:


> So sorry to read that... Isn't there a possibility for you to apply for a TSS visa instead ?


I'm doubtful if my sponsor will choose that path as there is huge cost involved and also they started looking for a new candidate locally. They will have to shed extra money for spouse and 2 kids other principal applicant.


----------



## AusDreamer

All,

Recieved my Grant today.

Date of lodgement: 2nd March 2018
Nomination approved:20th July
Visa granted: 20th July

Role: Developer Programmer

Visa granted for myself, my wife and my 1.5 years old kid.
My sponsor is an Indian MNC.

But the Visa grant is of 2 years , I was expecting it of 3-4 years duration
Anyways, feeling relieved that I got it.

Good luck to all of you and everyone will get it soon.


----------



## Arsenal_1985

AusDreamer said:


> All,
> 
> Recieved my Grant today.
> 
> Date of lodgement: 2nd March 2018
> Nomination approved:20th July
> Visa granted: 20th July
> 
> Role: Developer Programmer
> 
> Visa granted for myself, my wife and my 1.5 years old kid.
> My sponsor is an Indian MNC.
> 
> But the Visa grant is of 2 years , I was expecting it of 3-4 years duration
> Anyways, feeling relieved that I got it.
> 
> Good luck to all of you and everyone will get it soon.


Congrats!!,


----------



## Rocky.me

@AusDreamer --- Congrats! You must be so relieved. Enjoy!


----------



## Charliexx

Hi all people keep putting MNC but I thought only accredited sponsors got put first. Is it also MNCs that get done before?? Thanks


----------



## BRATA14

AusDreamer said:


> All,
> 
> Recieved my Grant today.
> 
> Date of lodgement: 2nd March 2018
> Nomination approved:20th July
> Visa granted: 20th July
> 
> Role: Developer Programmer
> 
> Visa granted for myself, my wife and my 1.5 years old kid.
> My sponsor is an Indian MNC.
> 
> But the Visa grant is of 2 years , I was expecting it of 3-4 years duration
> Anyways, feeling relieved that I got it.
> 
> Good luck to all of you and everyone will get it soon.


Congratulations....


----------



## AusDreamer

Rocky.me said:


> @AusDreamer --- Congrats! You must be so relieved. Enjoy!


Thanks a lot...


----------



## AusDreamer

Charliexx said:


> Hi all people keep putting MNC but I thought only accredited sponsors got put first. Is it also MNCs that get done before?? Thanks


Most of the MNC's are accredited sponsors only. For ex, my MNC sends hundreds of its emplyees to Australia every year from the past years...


----------



## AusDreamer

BRATA14 said:


> Congratulations....


Thanks ...


----------



## Charliexx

Thank you i understand now.


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Hi 
Any one got visa 💳 grant today?


----------



## HariPrasad

*457 (subsequent entrant) for my new born baby.*

Hi Guys,

I would like to share our story. My baby born in offshore and My wife and Son already have 457 VISA so applied 457 (subsequent entrant) for my newborn baby.
Lodged: 31st Dec 2017
Status: Received.
Priority Request: My Employer requested on 11 July 2018

The application showed as "received" the whole time; Immigration did not request any further evidence and there is no reply about Priority processing request.
Is anyone got reply for Priority Processing Request?

Thanks,
Hari


----------



## Shell81

HariPrasad said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would like to share our story. My baby born in offshore and My wife and Son already have 457 VISA so applied 457 (subsequent entrant) for my newborn baby.
> Lodged: 31st Dec 2017
> Status: Received.
> Priority Request: My Employer requested on 11 July 2018
> 
> The application showed as "received" the whole time; Immigration did not request any further evidence and there is no reply about Priority processing request.
> Is anyone got reply for Priority Processing Request?
> 
> Thanks,
> Hari


Hi Hari,

I seems as though they stopped responding to priority requests a while ago perhaps this is because all applications from accreditated sponsors have now been granted but that's just me speculating . We applied twice with no response on either occasion .
If your status says recieved it means they haven't looked at it yet so with any luck they will look soon . I applied in October 2017 and then got an RFI in June .... very frustrating . Good luck .


----------



## HariPrasad

Thanks for your reply.
What we can do we have to wait then.
Really frustrating....


----------



## Arsenal_1985

Positive note, my nomination has been approved last week after 5 months but they issued RFE to submit form 1221 for spouse and myself. I send the 1221 documents to agent last night and hoping he will update the case in next 2 days.


----------



## Shell81

Arsenal_1985 said:


> Positive note, my nomination has been approved last week after 5 months but they issued RFE to submit form 1221 for spouse and myself. I send the 1221 documents to agent last night and hoping he will update the case in next 2 days.


Our nomination was approved after 8 months in June . It's been 6 weeks since submitting extra travel dates and still waiting hope we all hear soon . Good luck .


----------



## Ruki

Hi all ,

Another silent reader in this forum since January.

Application lodged date: 

23rd December 2017

Occupation : Chef

Status : Received 

Processing time : 13 - 14 months

No RFI yet

No response at all. 

Are Chefs from high risk countries not getting their visa application assessed or what ?????...

Heading into 8 months and they have not even seen my application.

Good luck to me.....😆


----------



## Kirstipops

Shell81 said:


> Our nomination was approved after 8 months in June . It's been 6 weeks since submitting extra travel dates and still waiting hope we all hear soon . Good luck .


What do you mean extra travel dates?


----------



## Kirstipops

Arsenal_1985 said:


> Positive note, my nomination has been approved last week after 5 months but they issued RFE to submit form 1221 for spouse and myself. I send the 1221 documents to agent last night and hoping he will update the case in next 2 days.


Good luck. I hope it comes back soon. In September last year I had a request for further information on the nomination (missing contract) and I am still yet to have my nomination finalised. We've not heard anything back for 10 months.


----------



## Shell81

Kirstipops said:


> What do you mean extra travel dates?


They questioned why we had visited Spain 11 times in 10 years and wanted exact dates . We had only provided the month and year of the trips.


----------



## Charliexx

Arsenal_1985 said:


> Positive note, my nomination has been approved last week after 5 months but they issued RFE to submit form 1221 for spouse and myself. I send the 1221 documents to agent last night and hoping he will update the case in next 2 days.


Hello, just wondering if your employer is an accredited sponsor? 
Also the form 1221 i completed and sent ito my agent when applying but cant seeit on the attachment list on the application, did this also happen to you?


----------



## Kirstipops

Shell81 said:


> They questioned why we had visited Spain 11 times in 10 years and wanted exact dates . We had only provided the month and year of the trips.


That's so random. Maybe because its a cheap and cheerful fun holiday destination for the British?

I've just emailed my lawyer asking if I need to update my application as have since travelled to Australia 3 times since I applied and have a holiday to Cuba booked in September. Although by then I will have waited 15 months so I hope I have heard before I go!


----------



## Kirstipops

Charliexx said:


> Hello, just wondering if your employer is an accredited sponsor?
> Also the form 1221 i completed and sent ito my agent when applying but cant seeit on the attachment list on the application, did this also happen to you?


I can't see the form on mine. But I can see my husband is added to my application and documents for him such as birth certificate etc


----------



## PKInd2Aus

VISA Granted

Lodged in 1st week of January

Received last week

Accredited sponsor

Hope everyone gets their very soon

Cheers!!!!


----------



## k1985

Congratulations...!!
May i know your occupation ??


PKInd2Aus said:


> VISA Granted
> 
> Lodged in 1st week of January
> 
> Received last week
> 
> Accredited sponsor
> 
> Hope everyone gets their very soon
> 
> Cheers!!!!


----------



## PKInd2Aus

It is Developer
My company is in IT business



k1985 said:


> Congratulations...!!
> May i know your occupation ??
> 
> 
> PKInd2Aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> VISA Granted
> 
> Lodged in 1st week of January
> 
> Received last week
> 
> Accredited sponsor
> 
> Hope everyone gets their very soon
> 
> Cheers!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## PKInd2Aus

Thanks for your wishes


k1985 said:


> Congratulations...!!
> May i know your occupation ??
> 
> 
> PKInd2Aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> VISA Granted
> 
> Lodged in 1st week of January
> 
> Received last week
> 
> Accredited sponsor
> 
> Hope everyone gets their very soon
> 
> Cheers!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## k1985

My Visa submitted on 16 th March. So far ,I didn't get any update.


----------



## Arsenal_1985

Charliexx said:


> Hello, just wondering if your employer is an accredited sponsor?
> Also the form 1221 i completed and sent ito my agent when applying but cant seeit on the attachment list on the application, did this also happen to you?


Yes, my employer is an accredited sponsor. My agent haven't uploaded the form 1221 and I'm hoping he should be doing it today.


----------



## yurulo

PKInd2Aus said:


> VISA Granted
> 
> Lodged in 1st week of January
> 
> Received last week
> 
> Accredited sponsor
> 
> Hope everyone gets their very soon
> 
> Cheers!!!!


congratulations, may I know when you get your health insurance done? Thanks.


----------



## 371721

yurulo said:


> PKInd2Aus said:
> 
> 
> 
> VISA Granted
> 
> Lodged in 1st week of January
> 
> Received last week
> 
> Accredited sponsor
> 
> Hope everyone gets their very soon
> 
> Cheers!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations, may I know when you get your medicare done? Thanks.
Click to expand...

Could I ask what is this about getting the medicare done?


----------



## yurulo

Blubb33 said:


> Could I ask what is this about getting the medicare done?


Hi, Sorry, I meant health insurance.


----------



## 371721

yurulo said:


> Blubb33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could I ask what is this about getting the medicare done?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Sorry, I meant health insurance.
Click to expand...

Ah okay...but isn't that part of the application? I had to get private health insurance to lodge the visa. I mean that is was the agent asked for.


----------



## Charliexx

Blubb33 said:


> yurulo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blubb33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could I ask what is this about getting the medicare done?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Sorry, I meant health insurance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah okay...but isn't that part of the application? I had to get private health insurance to lodge the visa. I mean that is was the agent asked for.
Click to expand...

Yes it states this online that you must have insurance and my agent also had us get this for the application


----------



## yurulo

Charliexx said:


> Yes it states this online that you must have insurance and my agent also had us get this for the application


Hi, did you both done the health insurance before lodged the application? Our agent lodged the applicaiton at the end of Feb, and asked us to do the health insurance in May....


----------



## Shell81

I know this has already been asked but how long have people waited after RFI to grant with nomination already granted ?


----------



## Charliexx

yurulo said:


> Charliexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it states this online that you must have insurance and my agent also had us get this for the application
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, did you both done the health insurance before lodged the application? Our agent lodged the applicaiton at the end of Feb, and asked us to do the health insurance in May....
Click to expand...

Yes did it before but as long as you have it now its ok as i keep getting things added before they look which is ok i think


----------



## Kirstipops

Shell81 said:


> I know this has already been asked but how long have people waited after RFI to grant with nomination already granted ?


I had an RFI on my nomination in September 2017, and it still hasn't been done 10 months later.... I don't know how long it takes for an RFI on the visa. Hoping I don't need to find out either...


----------



## 371721

Charliexx said:


> yurulo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charliexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it states this online that you must have insurance and my agent also had us get this for the application
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, did you both done the health insurance before lodged the application? Our agent lodged the applicaiton at the end of Feb, and asked us to do the health insurance in May....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes did it before but as long as you have it now its ok as i keep getting things added before they look which is ok i think
Click to expand...

I did it as well before lodging. &#128578;


----------



## Elenina

Shell81 said:


> I know this has already been asked but how long have people waited after RFI to grant with nomination already granted ?


please someone answer to this!
how long does it take for the visa approval after an RFI?
does the application really go at the back of the queue?


----------



## Charliexx

Elenina said:


> Shell81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this has already been asked but how long have people waited after RFI to grant with nomination already granted ?
> 
> 
> 
> please someone answer to this!
> how long does it take for the visa approval after an RFI?
> does the application really go at the back of the queue?
Click to expand...

There is no set time for this but to be honest i think from reading this forum that it seems like people are going to the back of the que


----------



## Arsenal_1985

Charliexx said:


> Yes it states this online that you must have insurance and my agent also had us get this for the application


This is bit surprise to me, my agent never told to get a insurance before/after lodging the application. All we have done is completed physical and attached it with visa application.


----------



## yurulo

Arsenal_1985 said:


> This is bit surprise to me, my agent never told to get a insurance before/after lodging the application. All we have done is completed physical and attached it with visa application.


Hi Arsenal, we were surpised as well we lodged our application at the end of Feb so we thought our counting down started from then, but in May agent told us to do insurance, and people said that's when we started the counting down..
When did you submit your application?


----------



## Arsenal_1985

yurulo said:


> Hi Arsenal, we were surpised as well we lodged our application at the end of Feb so we thought our counting down started from then, but in May agent told us to do insurance, and people said that's when we started the counting down..
> When did you submit your application?


Nomination and visa application submitted on Feb 2018 and last week nomination got approved but they issued a RFE to my spouse and myself to complete the 1221 form.


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Hi
Anybody got the information regarding the 457 visa processing time 13 to 18 months. Today my agent told me again they change the timing. Now they increased up to 18 months.now i am really in the shit.already 14 months i waited now i don't know when it going to final.


----------



## Kirstipops

Arsenal_1985 said:


> This is bit surprise to me, my agent never told to get a insurance before/after lodging the application. All we have done is completed physical and attached it with visa application.


I've been paying for health insurance since June 2017. If I need to put it on hold I have to fill in some more forms to send to immigration to prove I don't live there to send to the insurance company. If I'd had known it would take this long I would have kept moving the start date but no one told me that until I'd already paid them a grand!

Why did you complete a physical? We were told that you don't do that unless requested? Being from UK it's unlikely we should need one apparently. Unlike other countries where the medical system isn't as advanced as the NHS.


----------



## Kirstipops

Shubham kashyap said:


> Hi
> Anybody got the information regarding the 457 visa processing time 13 to 18 months. Today my agent told me again they change the timing. Now they increased up to 18 months.now i am really in the shit.already 14 months i waited now i don't know when it going to final.


Where did they get this information??? Online it still says 13-14 months


----------



## Kirstipops

Elenina said:


> please someone answer to this!
> how long does it take for the visa approval after an RFI?
> does the application really go at the back of the queue?


No one knows for sure, but my nomination had an RFI in September 17 which was provided within 24 hours and it has still not been done....


----------



## Shell81

Shubham kashyap said:


> Hi
> Anybody got the information regarding the 457 visa processing time 13 to 18 months. Today my agent told me again they change the timing. Now they increased up to 18 months.now i am really in the shit.already 14 months i waited now i don't know when it going to final.


ImmiAccount still says 13-14 months . Have you been asked for further information ?


----------



## SGPCYBER

[redacted post]


----------



## Niamhie

Visa granted today!

Applied: 22 Feb 2018, offshore
Nomination approved: 15 May 2018
Occupation: accountant
No rfi, no priority

Good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## Arsenal_1985

Kirstipops said:


> I've been paying for health insurance since June 2017. If I need to put it on hold I have to fill in some more forms to send to immigration to prove I don't live there to send to the insurance company. If I'd had known it would take this long I would have kept moving the start date but no one told me that until I'd already paid them a grand!
> 
> Why did you complete a physical? We were told that you don't do that unless requested? Being from UK it's unlikely we should need one apparently. Unlike other countries where the medical system isn't as advanced as the NHS.


I believe insurance is not applicable to me now as I don't live in Australia.


----------



## Arsenal_1985

Niamhie said:


> Visa granted today!
> 
> Applied: 22 Feb 2018, offshore
> Nomination approved: 15 May 2018
> Occupation: accountant
> No rfi, no priority
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting


Congratulations!!


----------



## 371721

Niamhie said:


> Visa granted today!
> 
> Applied: 22 Feb 2018, offshore
> Nomination approved: 15 May 2018
> Occupation: accountant
> No rfi, no priority
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting


Congrats! All the best


----------



## Charliexx

Arsenal_1985 said:


> yurulo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Arsenal, we were surpised as well we lodged our application at the end of Feb so we thought our counting down started from then, but in May agent told us to do insurance, and people said that's when we started the counting down..
> When did you submit your application?
> 
> 
> 
> Nomination and visa application submitted on Feb 2018 and last week nomination got approved but they issued a RFE to my spouse and myself to complete the 1221 form.
Click to expand...

Hello, after seeing your rfi for form 1221 i asked my agent if we should have done this and she said that we did the more comprehensive form 80. Did you have the form 80 completed? 
Thanks


----------



## Antoine1804

Niamhie said:


> Visa granted today!
> 
> Applied: 22 Feb 2018, offshore
> Nomination approved: 15 May 2018
> Occupation: accountant
> No rfi, no priority
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting


Exact same conditions, applied in September 2017. Still waiting ...

Congrats


----------



## KirAus

Hi Guys,

I too was a silent visitor to this page. Happy to share that I got my 457 Grant today.

Applied on: 11 Mar 2018
grant: 27 july 2018
MNC sponsored.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## sabthar

Things are moving. My turn to say....

VISA : 457 Extension.
Applied on: 9th Mar 2018
BVB Req: 24th JUL 2018( i dont think this request assisted the 457 grant )
Grant: 27 JUL 2018 ( fragoman ).

Best of luck to all...


----------



## HariPrasad

I'm happy to share that today my daughter 457 dependant VISA is approved.

Applied: 31st DEC 2017.
Request for Priority Processing: 7th JUN 2018.
Priority Processing confirmation mail from IMMI: 25th July 2018.
RFI:26th July 2018 and submitted on the same day.
VISA Grant: 27th July 2018.


----------



## Titotito2

Does anyone know how many 457 visas are still awaiting for a decision? 
They don’t seem to have disclosed the information 😞


----------



## RSATOAUS

HariPrasad said:


> I'm happy to share that today my daughter 457 dependant VISA is approved.
> 
> Applied: 31st DEC 2017.
> Request for Priority Processing: 7th JUN 2018.
> Priority Processing confirmation mail from IMMI: 25th July 2018.
> RFI:26th July 2018 and submitted on the same day.
> VISA Grant: 27th July 2018.


Congrats! Does your immi account update once your priority confirmation has been accepted?


----------



## thuhangdppr

Visa grant after 13 months 12 days. Hope everyone will get good result soon. I applied onshore.


----------



## Charliexx

cyberhedz said:


> Finally, I received my 457 also, here are my relevant details, as well as the list of others on this site I have been tracking, in case anyone needs the consolidated list.
> 
> Relevant details:
> * Application lodged 3/6/2018
> * Application approved 7/26/2018
> * No priority, no RFI
> * Occupation: ICT Security Specialist
> The company used Fragomen.
> 
> Other posts from this board:
> Lodged 2/5, granted 5/26, Carman & Assoc. (110 days)
> Lodged 2/8, granted 5/23.(104 days)
> Lodged 2/12, granted 5/26, used Fragomen also (103 days)
> Lodged 2/14, granted 5/26 (101 days)
> Lodged 2/22, granted 6/2, used Fragomen also. (100 days)
> Lodge 3/9, granted 5/29, used Fragomen also. (81 days)
> Lodged 2/26, granted 6/9, no sponsor (103 days)
> Lodged 2/23, granted 6/9, no sponsor (107 days)
> Lodged 1/29, granted 6/13, no sponsor (138 days)
> Lodged 3/16, granted 6/15, no sponsor (92 days)
> Lodged 2/28, granted 7/3, SCA sponsor (126 days)
> Lodged 2/1, granted 7/13, no sponsor (163 days)
> Lodged 2/27, granted 7/16, no sponsor (140 days)
> Lodged 3/2, granted 7/20, MNC sponsor (141 days)
> 
> I lodged on 3/6, granted 7/26, used fragomen.(143 days)


Congrats, please can you let me know if you completed form 80, form 1221 or both?

I have done form 80 and have seen people being asked for 1221 in rfi


----------



## Charliexx

Niamhie said:


> Visa granted today!
> 
> Applied: 22 Feb 2018, offshore
> Nomination approved: 15 May 2018
> Occupation: accountant
> No rfi, no priority
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting


Congrats, please can you let me know if you completed form 80, form 1221 or both? 
I have done form 80 and have seen people being asked for 1221 in rfi


----------



## 371721

Congrats to everyone 🙂
Seems like their speeding up a little bit 🙂


----------



## HariPrasad

I got an email for confirmation of priority processing.


----------



## Kirstipops

thuhangdppr said:


> Visa grant after 13 months 12 days. Hope everyone will get good result soon. I applied onshore.


Did you have any RFI? Mine has also been 13 months and 12 days. I am still waiting for my nomination to be processed after an RFI in September


----------



## Kasia

congratulations to all that go their visas approved, woooo whooo!

I would soooooo like to know what is really going on in the department.

Hopefully they will keep up the speed.


----------



## Kasia

HariPrasad said:


> I got an email for confirmation of priority processing.


Hi Hari,

when did you apply for priority?

That's good news too, that they resumed responding to the requests


----------



## Arsenal_1985

Charliexx said:


> Hello, after seeing your rfi for form 1221 i asked my agent if we should have done this and she said that we did the more comprehensive form 80. Did you have the form 80 completed?
> Thanks


No, I haven't completed form 80, but going to ask agent if I need to furnish it too.


----------



## thuhangdppr

My RFI was done in September last year, same with you. Since then, there were no more RFI until visa grant. My health check was done more than 01 year and was still valid. You will get visa soon.


----------



## thuhangdppr

Kirstipops said:


> Did you have any RFI? Mine has also been 13 months and 12 days. I am still waiting for my nomination to be processed after an RFI in September


My RFI was done in September 2017, same with you. My nomination was approved in August, 2017. Since then, there were no more RFI until visa grant. My health check was done more than 01 year and was still valid. You will get visa soon.


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

cyberhedz said:


> Finally, I received my 457 also, here are my relevant details, as well as the list of others on this site I have been tracking, in case anyone needs the consolidated list.
> 
> Relevant details:
> * Application lodged 3/6/2018
> * Application approved 7/26/2018
> * No priority, no RFI
> * Occupation: ICT Security Specialist
> The company used Fragomen.
> 
> Other posts from this board:
> Lodged 2/5, granted 5/26, Carman & Assoc. (110 days)
> Lodged 2/8, granted 5/23.(104 days)
> Lodged 2/12, granted 5/26, used Fragomen also (103 days)
> Lodged 2/14, granted 5/26 (101 days)
> Lodged 2/22, granted 6/2, used Fragomen also. (100 days)
> Lodge 3/9, granted 5/29, used Fragomen also. (81 days)
> Lodged 2/26, granted 6/9, no sponsor (103 days)
> Lodged 2/23, granted 6/9, no sponsor (107 days)
> Lodged 1/29, granted 6/13, no sponsor (138 days)
> Lodged 3/16, granted 6/15, no sponsor (92 days)
> Lodged 2/28, granted 7/3, SCA sponsor (126 days)
> Lodged 2/1, granted 7/13, no sponsor (163 days)
> Lodged 2/27, granted 7/16, no sponsor (140 days)
> Lodged 3/2, granted 7/20, MNC sponsor (141 days)
> 
> I lodged on 3/6, granted 7/26, used fragomen.(143 days)


cingratulation for ur visa grant..how u have tarck this???


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

Kasia said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> when did you apply for priority?
> 
> That's good news too, that they resumed responding to the requests


on which date did u apply ur visa???


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

Any subsequent visa received these days?? i applied on ending of jan..but status is still received&#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Sapan

Buddy I have applied subsequent entrant on last year November and status still received on my account .


----------



## PriyabratP

Same here.. waiting from January end for the subsequent 457 Visa. It’s in received status. Now people having 457 are applying for subsequent 482 and it is getting approved within one month. But for 457 subsequent they are not taking any action. 😐


----------



## NI2AUS

Hi all,

Ive been lurking for a few weeks now. I've seen a few people ask about priority processing, is it possible for the applicant to apply for this? Is this still the case even after the Employer applied for it and it was rejected?


----------



## Kasia

NI2AUS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive been lurking for a few weeks now. I've seen a few people ask about priority processing, is it possible for the applicant to apply for this? Is this still the case even after the Employer applied for it and it was rejected?


Hi NI2AUS,

my understanding is that both the company and you can send a priority request, independently. I've read a few posts in this forum where people had requested priority processing based on their difficult personal situation and some of these requests were indeed accepted. However, it seems that the requests are not being acknowledged / processed any more... But sending a request, even if it gets refused doesn't seem to harm either.


----------



## NI2AUS

Kasia said:


> Hi NI2AUS,
> 
> my understanding is that both the company and you can send a priority request, independently. I've read a few posts in this forum where people had requested priority processing based on their difficult personal situation and some of these requests were indeed accepted. However, it seems that the requests are not being acknowledged / processed any more... But sending a request, even if it gets refused doesn't seem to harm either.


Thanks so much for the response, Kasia. If you dont mind me asking, how would it be best for the applicant to apply for a priority request? It's always worth a shot, even if it is unlikely to happen!


----------



## Kasia

NI2AUS said:


> Thanks so much for the response, Kasia. If you dont mind me asking, how would it be best for the applicant to apply for a priority request? It's always worth a shot, even if it is unlikely to happen!


NI2AUS, I briefly scrolled through some of the pages in this thread, but didn't find the posts I was looking for. If you go back a few months there were people posting how they applied for the priority processing. I guess now it's your job to find them


----------



## KKs

Any grants today?


----------



## Totee

I think so no grant today


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Again. Slow process


----------



## Kirstipops

NI2AUS said:


> Thanks so much for the response, Kasia. If you dont mind me asking, how would it be best for the applicant to apply for a priority request? It's always worth a shot, even if it is unlikely to happen!


The email address is [email protected]. This was the last auto-reply I received. They have ignored priority requests we have sent.

From 1 July 2018 the 457 mailbox ([email protected]) will no longer be monitored. All relevant enquiries regarding 457 and TSS should be sent to the TSS mailbox ([email protected]). If your enquiry relates to a subclass 457 application, please indicate '457 application' in the subject line.

Please take the time to read this carefully, as you may not receive a further response to your email.

You will NOT receive a further response if your enquiry relates to application status updates, processing timeframes, pre-lodgement (except for penal certificate requests), ImmiAccount technical issues, notification of cessation of employment, RFI disputes, or post-decision complaints. Please refer to the section entitled 'Queries we will not respond to' for further information regarding how to resolve those enquiries.

To help ensure that you receive a timely response from the relevant area, please do not copy in multiple mailboxes or individuals, as this will NOT result in a faster response.

Due to the existing 457 backlog, we are currently receiving a large volume of emails. As such, a response to your enquiry may take up to 2 weeks (if required). Please do NOT repeatedly send emails with the same content to multiple mailboxes or staff, as this will only delay a response, along with application processing times.

General Information

Applications lodged before 18 March 2018 will continue to be processed, except for the following:

· Undecided nominations without a linked 457 visa application

o The undecided nomination will be administratively finalised and the application fee refunded. No written request is required.

· Approved nominations without a linked 457 visa application

o This nomination cannot be used to lodge a TSS visa application. Sponsors may request withdrawal and a refund of the application fee.

Requests for extension of time to provide documents

Please note that unless you provide evidence demonstrating why you are unable to submit documents by the specified time frame (e.g., letters from agencies), you will not be given an extension of time.

Using ImmiAccount

ImmiAccount is the department's preferred method of receiving information and documentation. This can be used for:

· Providing supporting documentation

· Updating contact details and passports

· Applying for Bridging Visa B

· Applying for change in conditions of Bridging Visa A and C (work rights)

· Withdrawing an application

Please note that you will not receive acknowledgment of receipt of supporting documents by email, nor will this result in faster processing of your application. You will also not receive acknowledgement of a change in contact details or passport if this is sent via email.

Queries that we will respond to

'Front end load' penal check requests

If you are require a letter to be able to obtain a penal check, please email the bio-data page of your passport with the subject line 'Front end load - Penal Check Letter'.

Condition 8547 waiver requests

Please email a completed form 1445.

Children born in Australia to 457 visa holders

Please email the child's birth certificate, plus the passports of the parents and the child, with the subject line 'Baby born onshore.'

Please note that children born outside Australia to 457 visa holders will need to apply for a visa to be able to travel to Australia.

Children born during processing of the application (onshore and offshore)

These children are automatically included in the ongoing application. To facilitate the inclusion of the child, please complete form 1022 and either email this or attach this via ImmiAccount. Please note that further documentation will be requested in relation to the child as part of application processing.

Please be aware that a child born in Australia during the processing of their parents' application (after lodgement and before decision) is not an Australian citizen and will need to be included in the application.

Queries that we will NOT respond to

Application status updates and processing times

Please refer to https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...bal-visa-citizenship-processing-times#VisaApp for the current processing times. If your application is outside these timeframes, please refer to https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/complaints-and-compliments to provide your feedback, or if you consider there are circumstances that warrant priority processing of your application, please refer to 'Requests for priority processing' listed above.

Pre-lodgement enquiries

As this visa program is now closed to new applications, please refer to https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/482- for further information regarding working in Australia on a temporary basis.

ImmiAccount technical issues

Please direct your issue to https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...rms/online/immiaccount-technical-support-form

Notification of cessation of employment of a 457 visa holder

To comply with your sponsorship obligations, the appropriate method of notifying of the cessation of employment of a 457 visa holder is by email to [email protected].

Please note that your email to this mailbox does not constitute appropriate notification and will not be noted on your records, nor will your email be forwarded.

RFI disputes

If you consider that you have been requested to provide documents or information which is unnecessary, please refer to https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/complaints-and-compliments to provide your feedback.

Please ensure that you have considered the following information in relation to the health and character requirements prior to providing feedback.

Character: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/char

Health: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/heal

Post-decision complaints

If you are unsatisfied about the outcome of your application, please note that there are very limited circumstances where this can be re-considered by the department, as the appropriate avenue is review via the Administrative Appeals Tribunal (AAT).

If you believe that your application falls within the very limited circumstances, you may wish to email [email protected] or refer to https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/online/complaints-and-compliments to provide your feedback. Please note that the timeframes for review continue to apply, and there is no obligation for the Department to consider your enquiry prior to the review timeframes.


----------



## hitecpk

Hi Guys,

I too was a silent visitor to this page. As a public service, want to share that I got my 457 Grant today.

Applied on: 12 Mar 2018
grant: 1 August 2018
MNC sponsored.

Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Aluree

Congrats!!


----------



## Aluree

hitecpk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I too was a silent visitor to this page. As a public service, want to share that I got my 457 Grant today.
> 
> Applied on: 12 Mar 2018
> grant: 1 August 2018
> MNC sponsored.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.


Congrats Hite!!!!


----------



## RSATOAUS

Hey CONGRATS!!

Can i ask what profession you are?

Thanks


----------



## hitecpk

RSATOAUS said:


> Hey CONGRATS!!
> 
> Can i ask what profession you are?
> 
> Thanks


Software Engineer.


----------



## 371721

hitecpk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I too was a silent visitor to this page. As a public service, want to share that I got my 457 Grant today.
> 
> Applied on: 12 Mar 2018
> grant: 1 August 2018
> MNC sponsored.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.


Congrats! I am happy for everyone who gets it and a bit jealous &#128521;


----------



## Kasia

hitecpk said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I too was a silent visitor to this page. As a public service, want to share that I got my 457 Grant today.
> 
> Applied on: 12 Mar 2018
> grant: 1 August 2018
> MNC sponsored.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone.


Wooooooooo Whoooooo! Fantastic!


----------



## Kasia

I was just thinking... Does anyone know what the chances are for getting work rights for a bridging visa A without finantial hardship?


----------



## SuzieC

VISA GRANTED;
Application lodged 16th March 2018
No RFI
No Priority Processing
No Medical or Insurance needed
Granted 2nd August 2018


----------



## Kasia

SuzieC said:


> VISA GRANTED;
> Application lodged 16th March 2018
> No RFI
> No Priority Processing
> No Medical or Insurance needed
> Granted 2nd August 2018


Another Wooooo Whoooo!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## PriyabratP

Congratulations.. happy to see visa grants coming in everyday. Hopefully ours will be approved soon. Waiting from 30Jan 2018.


----------



## Claire51

Congratulations everyone !
It's good to see visas getting granted every day, at least they are processing stuff.
Hopefully my turn comes soon as well, wainting since 28 Nov 2017


----------



## Sapan

Congrats guys ! Ya that’s true as m also waiting since 21 nov 2017


----------



## Kasia

I'm also a November child: applied 24 nov 2017


----------



## k1985

Kasia said:


> I'm also a November child: applied 24 nov 2017


May I know your occupation ?


----------



## Yashkashyap999

I m also applied on 2nd Nov but status still received I don't know how long they to finalised 9 month is gone 10th month start today hope they visa grant soon


----------



## Kasia

k1985 said:


> May I know your occupation ?


Civil Engineer


----------



## nbose

I am feeling so disappointed now...medical done in last Aug'17...application date is January 2018....almost 7 months now....it is so disheartening!!


----------



## Shubham kashyap

I am also waiting since 2017 june.


----------



## sarah.ja

Shubham kashyap said:


> I am also waiting since 2017 june.


Hello! Does the status on your immi page also still say "received"?


----------



## PriyabratP

Shubham kashyap said:


> I am also waiting since 2017 june.


Can we all raise our concerns/complaints in DIBP site or somewhere? People with 482 subclass now getting their visa in 3-4 weeks. Where as people like us who has applied long before are in queue. And they are picking files to grant the visa on their own will, no systematic approach.


----------



## Aupr04

457 granted finally!!!! All the best to everyone who is waiting... It will come..

Lodged: 13th Nov 2017
Nomination Approved: 31st July 2018
Granted: 1st Aug 2018


----------



## Shubham kashyap

sarah.ja said:


> Shubham kashyap said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also waiting since 2017 june.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! Does the status on your immi page also still say "received"?
Click to expand...

They asked me skilled assessment in October 10th.then i submitted in November. After that immi account says received only


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Yes priyabat 
But we can't do anything axcep waiting.


----------



## Kasia

Aupr04 said:


> 457 granted finally!!!! All the best to everyone who is waiting... It will come..
> 
> Lodged: 13th Nov 2017
> Nomination Approved: 31st July 2018
> Granted: 1st Aug 2018


What good news, congratulations!


----------



## Claire51

Aupr04 said:


> 457 granted finally!!!! All the best to everyone who is waiting... It will come..
> 
> Lodged: 13th Nov 2017
> Nomination Approved: 31st July 2018
> Granted: 1st Aug 2018


Congratulations !!!! Seems like our turn is coming ! Cheers to all my 2017 fellow applicants !

PryiabratP I was thinking the same... I even considered an open letter ! 
That's not okay to let families being apart for months, especially when the applications are completes. We have a job waiting for us in Australia, sometimes relatives, what could possibly take months to check ? Really wondering how they dedice to process stuff...


----------



## k1985

Congratulations Aupr04 ..!!
May i know your Occupation ?



Aupr04 said:


> 457 granted finally!!!! All the best to everyone who is waiting... It will come..
> 
> Lodged: 13th Nov 2017
> Nomination Approved: 31st July 2018
> Granted: 1st Aug 2018


----------



## bareanders

HariPrasad said:


> I'm happy to share that today my daughter 457 dependant VISA is approved.
> 
> Applied: 31st DEC 2017.
> Request for Priority Processing: 7th JUN 2018.
> Priority Processing confirmation mail from IMMI: 25th July 2018.
> RFI:26th July 2018 and submitted on the same day.
> VISA Grant: 27th July 2018.


What kind of RFI was it? I also got priority (submitted beginning of June) and RFI 26th July. Also submitted....but no grant yet.
Nomination has been approved, does anyone have a estimated guess on how long it will take to get the grant now?


----------



## KKs

Hello , those who are waiting from 2017 is for 457 main applicant or for subsequent entrant? Few posts I could see visa granted till March 2018.. other than subsequent entrant still many are waiting as main applicant grant? Out of curiousity as I am waiting for my subsequent entrant visa applied on Feb 2018


----------



## PriyabratP

KKs said:


> Hello , those who are waiting from 2017 is for 457 main applicant or for subsequent entrant? Few posts I could see visa granted till March 2018.. other than subsequent entrant still many are waiting as main applicant grant? Out of curiousity as I am waiting for my subsequent entrant visa applied on Feb 2018


Yes, I am waiting from Jan 2018 for subsequent entrant 457 Visa.


----------



## Titotito2

KKs said:


> Hello , those who are waiting from 2017 is for 457 main applicant or for subsequent entrant? Few posts I could see visa granted till March 2018.. other than subsequent entrant still many are waiting as main applicant grant? Out of curiousity as I am waiting for my subsequent entrant visa applied on Feb 2018


Hi, I'm waiting as main applicant since December 20th.. hopefully not too much longer to go. &#128578;


----------



## 371721

KKs said:


> Hello , those who are waiting from 2017 is for 457 main applicant or for subsequent entrant? Few posts I could see visa granted till March 2018.. other than subsequent entrant still many are waiting as main applicant grant? Out of curiousity as I am waiting for my subsequent entrant visa applied on Feb 2018


Waiting as main applicant since Feb 18 aswell


----------



## Sapan

KKs said:


> Hello , those who are waiting from 2017 is for 457 main applicant or for subsequent entrant? Few posts I could see visa granted till March 2018.. other than subsequent entrant still many are waiting as main applicant grant? Out of curiousity as I am waiting for my subsequent entrant visa applied on Feb 2018


Hi m also waiting for subsequent till nov 2017


----------



## KKs

Thank you all!! Mostly subsequent entrants... Hopefully we all ll get our Visa soon...


----------



## Sapan

KKs said:


> Thank you all!! Mostly subsequent entrants... Hopefully we all ll get our Visa soon...


Ya true ! I am thinking now to apply tourist visa as they changed to 13-14 months timeline &#128532;


----------



## BRATA14

457 granted
application lodged: 6th march, 2018
rfi: 16th march, 2018
rfi submitted: 16th march, 2018
nomination approved: 2nd august,2018 
visa granted: 3rd august, 2018


----------



## Yashkashyap999

Congratulations


----------



## sachin_bhetwal

BRATA14 said:


> 457 granted
> application lodged: 6th march, 2018
> rfi: 16th march, 2018
> rfi submitted: 16th march, 2018
> nomination approved: 2nd august,2018
> visa granted: 3rd august, 2018


congraz for ur visa grant..what is ur occupaton??


----------



## Jo86

Hi all,

Would request you guys to mention the type of Visa as well. 

Example - Main (Employee Visa) or Subsequent Partner Visa. 

Thanks.


----------



## BRATA14

sachin_bhetwal said:


> congraz for ur visa grant..what is ur occupaton??


Software Developer


----------



## vavianovui

KKs said:


> Hello , those who are waiting from 2017 is for 457 main applicant or for subsequent entrant? Few posts I could see visa granted till March 2018.. other than subsequent entrant still many are waiting as main applicant grant? Out of curiousity as I am waiting for my subsequent entrant visa applied on Feb 2018


I've been waiting for subsequent entrant since September 2017 and I hope not long to go now


----------



## KKs

True.. processing time itself 13 to 14 months... Hope to hear good news soon!! Appreciate you all who have been waiting patiently since long time...


----------



## Jo86

Ironically TSS 482 that was replaced in place of 457 has a processing time of 57 to 90 days however 457 itself has a processing time of 13-14mths. This means new policy is given priority and old applications under previous policy are being delta with own sweet time. That explains why we can see many March 2018 lodged visas getting approved. What are your thoughts on this? 
Also, Has anyone withdrawn frm 457 and re-applied under 482?


----------



## Kirstipops

Jo86 said:


> Ironically TSS 482 that was replaced in place of 457 has a processing time of 57 to 90 days however 457 itself has a processing time of 13-14mths. This means new policy is given priority and old applications under previous policy are being delta with own sweet time. That explains why we can see many March 2018 lodged visas getting approved. What are your thoughts on this?
> Also, Has anyone withdrawn frm 457 and re-applied under 482?


I was debating but as I'm at 13 months and 24 days I'm just holding out at the moment.


----------



## Jo86

Kirstipops said:


> Jo86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically TSS 482 that was replaced in place of 457 has a processing time of 57 to 90 days however 457 itself has a processing time of 13-14mths. This means new policy is given priority and old applications under previous policy are being delta with own sweet time. That explains why we can see many March 2018 lodged visas getting approved. What are your thoughts on this?
> Also, Has anyone withdrawn frm 457 and re-applied under 482?
> 
> 
> 
> I was debating but as I'm at 13 months and 24 days I'm just holding out at the moment.
Click to expand...

So are you waiting for Main applicant or Subsequent Applicant.


----------



## Liiiizah

KKs said:


> Hello , those who are waiting from 2017 is for 457 main applicant or for subsequent entrant? Few posts I could see visa granted till March 2018.. other than subsequent entrant still many are waiting as main applicant grant? Out of curiousity as I am waiting for my subsequent entrant visa applied on Feb 2018


Waiting as a main applicant, applied on 20th June 2017, RFI submitted 12th October 2017 and still nothing


----------



## Kirstipops

Jo86 said:


> So are you waiting for Main applicant or Subsequent Applicant.


Main applicant.


----------



## Kirstipops

Liiiizah said:


> Waiting as a main applicant, applied on 20th June 2017, RFI submitted 12th October 2017 and still nothing


Was your RFI on nomination or visa? I applied 16th June 2017, fulfilled RFI for nomination in September and have heard nothing!


----------



## Sh2202

Planning to apply for bridging visa B. Does it affect my 457visa processing time? Already applied once . This is my second time applying for BVB


----------



## Jo86

Anyone waiting for a Subsequent partner Visa (457) or Anyone did receive a Subsequent Partner Visa? Please mention the application date as well.


----------



## Scotlass

Kirstipops said:


> Was your RFI on nomination or visa? I applied 16th June 2017, fulfilled RFI for nomination in September and have heard nothing!


This is the exact same as me. I applied 19th June 2017. RFI in Sept 2017 for nomination and still heard nothing! Fingers crossed!


----------



## karn_go_oz

what was for the RFI? 1221 form?


----------



## Liiiizah

Kirstipops said:


> Was your RFI on nomination or visa? I applied 16th June 2017, fulfilled RFI for nomination in September and have heard nothing!


For both although they asked to provide some of the documents (evidence of skills) that were already submitted. Applying as a chippy.
What's your occupation?


----------



## Kirstipops

Liiiizah said:


> For both although they asked to provide some of the documents (evidence of skills) that were already submitted. Applying as a chippy.
> What's your occupation?


ICT Business Analyst. Hope they don't need anything further from me!


----------



## Kirstipops

Scotlass said:


> This is the exact same as me. I applied 19th June 2017. RFI in Sept 2017 for nomination and still heard nothing! Fingers crossed!


That's so weird. So there are at least 4 of us on this forum that applied around the same time, had RFIs around the same time, that are all also waiting!

Maybe they've forgotten about the June applications?


----------



## NI2AUS

Scotlass said:


> This is the exact same as me. I applied 19th June 2017. RFI in Sept 2017 for nomination and still heard nothing! Fingers crossed!


Not sure if this is a silly question or not; are you currently in Australia or overseas?


----------



## karn_go_oz

I think the applications may be under external check.


----------



## Shell81

There does not appear to be any way of judging how they are processing the applications , it’s so frustrating . Surely processing them in order would have been the most sensible method . I’m almost 10 months into my wait and 8 weeks since case officer asked for exact dates of holiday travel . I’m feeling like it’s going to be the end of the year for us .


----------



## Kasia

Shell, isn't your nomination approved already? If so, isn't it correct that you can apply for work rights for your bridging visa A? Have you tried that?


----------



## Kirstipops

Shell81 said:


> There does not appear to be any way of judging how they are processing the applications , it's so frustrating . Surely processing them in order would have been the most sensible method . I'm almost 10 months into my wait and 8 weeks since case officer asked for exact dates of holiday travel . I'm feeling like it's going to be the end of the year for us .


I really hope I don't have to provide that. We only provided months. I've been to 
Dominican Republic
Amsterdam
Canada
Salou, Spain
Benidorm, Spain
Gran Canaria
Sarigermie, Turkey
Hisaranu, Turkey
Marmaris, Turkey
Adelaide, Sydney, Port Douglas, Australia

Hopefully they don't think that's dodgy!


----------



## Claire51

KKs said:


> Hello , those who are waiting from 2017 is for 457 main applicant or for subsequent entrant? Few posts I could see visa granted till March 2018.. other than subsequent entrant still many are waiting as main applicant grant? Out of curiousity as I am waiting for my subsequent entrant visa applied on Feb 2018


Waiting as main (single) applicant, lodged offshore since Nov 2017.
Occupation Biotechnologist.


----------



## PriyabratP

Shell81 said:


> There does not appear to be any way of judging how they are processing the applications , it's so frustrating . Surely processing them in order would have been the most sensible method . I'm almost 10 months into my wait and 8 weeks since case officer asked for exact dates of holiday travel . I'm feeling like it's going to be the end of the year for us .


I am just waiting for July month processing timelines. Hopefully they ll reduce it. If not then we should assume that their is something fishy. May be they wantedly delaying these processes so that people will get frustrated n start withdrawing files themselve.


----------



## 371721

PriyabratP said:


> Shell81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There does not appear to be any way of judging how they are processing the applications , it's so frustrating . Surely processing them in order would have been the most sensible method . I'm almost 10 months into my wait and 8 weeks since case officer asked for exact dates of holiday travel . I'm feeling like it's going to be the end of the year for us .
> 
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for July month processing timelines. Hopefully they ll reduce it. If not then we should assume that their is something fishy. May be they wantedly delaying these processes so that people will get frustrated n start withdrawing files themselve.
Click to expand...

I am sorry but this is ridiculous. I am pretty sure they don't have these long processing timed on purpose. It was year-end, also ghe employees had to implement the new visa form which was decided by the government. Also look at other processing times. They all increased. A partnership visa e.g. takes 23 months now. We should all just stay calm.


----------



## Claire51

Blubb33 said:


> I am sorry but this is ridiculous. I am pretty sure they don't have these long processing timed on purpose. It was year-end, also ghe employees had to implement the new visa form which was decided by the government. Also look at other processing times. They all increased. A partnership visa e.g. takes 23 months now. We should all just stay calm.


You are right, and I really don't think they do that on purpose as well (what would they do that for anyway?). I don't blame it on the Immi Department either.
However it isn't more ridiculous than having to wait for more than a year to finally make plans and figure out what your life is going to be like in a few months. 
It is just extremely frustrating not being able to know where you are gonna live or work 2 months from now. 
I am not even mentionning Partner visas, which are even more challenging than 457 atm (if that's possible).

Let's all chill and wait... hoping for the best.


----------



## 371721

Claire51 said:


> Blubb33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorry but this is ridiculous. I am pretty sure they don't have these long processing timed on purpose. It was year-end, also ghe employees had to implement the new visa form which was decided by the government. Also look at other processing times. They all increased. A partnership visa e.g. takes 23 months now. We should all just stay calm.
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, and I really don't think they do that on purpose as well (what would they do that for anyway?). I don't blame it on the Immi Department either.
> However it isn't more ridiculous than having to wait for more than a year to finally make plans and figure out what your life is going to be like in a few months.
> It is just extremely frustrating not being able to know where you are gonna live or work 2 months from now.
> I am not even mentionning Partner visas, which are even more challenging than 457 atm (if that's possible).
> 
> Let's all chill and wait... hoping for the best.
Click to expand...

Exactly thanks Claire. The waiting is frustrating as you feel like your life is on pause. But we all knew it wouldn't be easy. Think about what you get. It is worth waiting!


----------



## sarah.ja

Kirstipops said:


> Scotlass said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the exact same as me. I applied 19th June 2017. RFI in Sept 2017 for nomination and still heard nothing! Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> That's so weird. So there are at least 4 of us on this forum that applied around the same time, had RFIs around the same time, that are all also waiting!
> 
> Maybe they've forgotten about the June applications?
Click to expand...

Count me in! I applied June 15, 2017. My sponsor received an RFI in the 1st week of Sept (not sure exactly what they asked for), and have not heard since.


----------



## Sh2202

I applied my visa on 1st June 2017
Nomination approved: 26th June 2018
RFI on 27 June 2018
Submitted on 12th July 2018
Visa grant: 8th Aug 2018
Good luck


----------



## 371721

Sh2202 said:


> I applied my visa on 1st June 2017
> Nomination approved: 26th June 2018
> RFI on 27 June 2018
> Submitted on 12th July 2018
> Visa grant: 8th Aug 2018
> Good luck


Congrats!!!! Really happy for you &#128578;


----------



## fer5hockey

I just got my grant notification!

Application: December 20th 2017
RFI on August 5th 2018
Submitted on August 9th 2018
Visa grant: August 9th 2018


Good luck to everybody ! The wait is long but never desperate, it could be sooner than you think !

By the way, does anybody know if there’s a pathway to PR for the ones we have 457 Post June 2017? 

Thanks!


----------



## bareanders

congratulations! 
Nomination and grant on the same day? What was the RFI about?


----------



## KKs

Congratulations!!! Happy to see grants after few days.. is it main applicant grant or subsequent partner visa?


----------



## RSATOAUS

fer5hockey said:


> I just got my grant notification!
> 
> Application: December 20th 2017
> RFI on August 5th 2018
> Submitted on August 9th 2018
> Visa grant: August 9th 2018
> 
> Good luck to everybody ! The wait is long but never desperate, it could be sooner than you think !
> 
> By the way, does anybody know if there's a pathway to PR for the ones we have 457 Post June 2017?
> 
> Thanks!


Hey Congrats!!!

What is your occupation?


----------



## Claire51

fer5hockey said:


> I just got my grant notification!
> 
> Application: December 20th 2017
> RFI on August 5th 2018
> Submitted on August 9th 2018
> Visa grant: August 9th 2018
> 
> Good luck to everybody ! The wait is long but never desperate, it could be sooner than you think !
> 
> By the way, does anybody know if there's a pathway to PR for the ones we have 457 Post June 2017?
> 
> Thanks!


Congratulation !!! 
So happy for you guys... And a bit jealous I have to admit ! 
I think the pathway to PR is the same as before June 2017, but not 100% sure about this


----------



## Jo86

Main or Subsequent


----------



## Jo86

fer5hockey said:


> I just got my grant notification!
> 
> Application: December 20th 2017
> RFI on August 5th 2018
> Submitted on August 9th 2018
> Visa grant: August 9th 2018
> 
> Good luck to everybody ! The wait is long but never desperate, it could be sooner than you think !
> 
> By the way, does anybody know if there's a pathway to PR for the ones we have 457 Post June 2017?
> 
> Thanks!


Main or Subsequent ?


----------



## Shell81

fer5hockey said:


> I just got my grant notification!
> 
> Application: December 20th 2017
> RFI on August 5th 2018
> Submitted on August 9th 2018
> Visa grant: August 9th 2018
> 
> Good luck to everybody ! The wait is long but never desperate, it could be sooner than you think !
> 
> By the way, does anybody know if there's a pathway to PR for the ones we have 457 Post June 2017?
> 
> Thanks![/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations,great news .
> 
> There's only a route to PR if on the medium term skills list , short term list has no route to PR.


----------



## fer5hockey

bareanders said:


> congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomination and grant on the same day? What was the RFI about?


Police check. I forgot to do the one from back home



KKs said:


> Congratulations!!! Happy to see grants after few days.. is it main applicant grant or subsequent partner visa?





Jo86 said:


> Main or Subsequent





Jo86 said:


> Main or Subsequent ?


Main applicant



Shell81 said:


> Congratulations,great news .
> 
> There's only a route to PR if on the medium term skills list , short term list has no route to PR.


How annoying is that ? Even though the visa is still 457 and not the new one? And now that I'm here I'm going to ask. Can I still add my de facto partner ? Because my visa no longer exists ..


----------



## fer5hockey

RSATOAUS said:


> fer5hockey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my grant notification!
> 
> Application: December 20th 2017
> RFI on August 5th 2018
> Submitted on August 9th 2018
> Visa grant: August 9th 2018
> 
> Good luck to everybody ! The wait is long but never desperate, it could be sooner than you think !
> 
> By the way, does anybody know if there's a pathway to PR for the ones we have 457 Post June 2017?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Congrats!!!
> 
> What is your occupation?
Click to expand...

Restaurant manager


----------



## Sh2202

I have the same doubts? Are we eligible for 186 after two years? Or three years? I have only 2 years visa .can I extend my 457 visa one more time ? Or am I eligible for direct entry stream ? My occupation is marketing specialist . Please clarify my doubts


----------



## Antoine1804

Finally the wait is over !
Position: Accountant
Country: France
Place of application; Onshore
All documents lodged August 2017.
No RFI
Grant: Main applicant 10/8/18
Grant: Dependant: 10/8/18

Good luck everyone ! Thanks for your time and useful information


----------



## Kasia

Congratulations guys! Good to see some progress


----------



## PriyabratP

Antoine1804 said:


> Finally the wait is over !
> Position: Accountant
> Country: France
> Place of application; Onshore
> All documents lodged August 2017.
> No RFI
> Grant: Main applicant 10/8/18
> Grant: Dependant: 10/8/18
> 
> Good luck everyone ! Thanks for your time and useful information


Congratulations &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## fer5hockey

Sh2202 said:


> I have the same doubts? Are we eligible for 186 after two years? Or three years? I have only 2 years visa .can I extend my 457 visa one more time ? Or am I eligible for direct entry stream ? My occupation is marketing specialist . Please clarify my doubts


I'm also really interested on this


----------



## Shell81

fer5hockey said:


> I'm also really interested on this


Our agent has advised there is no route to PR if occupation is on the short term list . Occupations on the short term list do not qualify for 186 . There is the option on applying for another 2 years after the first visa has lapsed but after that that's it. My husbands role is on the short term list so we are applying for 457 for his role and 189 PR under my occupation as s nurse.


----------



## fer5hockey

Shell81 said:


> fer5hockey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also really interested on this
> 
> 
> 
> Our agent has advised there is no route to PR if occupation is on the short term list . Occupations on the short term list do not qualify for 186 . There is the option on applying for another 2 years after the first visa has lapsed but after that that's it. My husbands role is on the short term list so we are applying for 457 for his role and 189 PR under my occupation as s nurse.
Click to expand...

That's really interesting ! So you guys applied for 457 under his occupation and since you both are on the visa you can apply for PR with your occupation?

And then, how long do you have to be on 457 under your occupation in order to apply for 189 PR?


----------



## Shell81

fer5hockey said:


> That's really interesting ! So you guys applied for 457 under his occupation and since you both are on the visa you can apply for PR with your occupation?
> 
> And then, how long do you have to be on 457 under your occupation in order to apply for 189 PR?


The 189 is an independent Visa so we can apply for it at any point . We have an EOI in and are just waiting for an invite . We only have 65 points so could be a while but there isn't a huge hurry as we don't even have the 457 yet . In theory as long as we have in invite before the 457 expires we should be ok .


----------



## Kirkit

We r also waiting since 15 jun'17 Rfi was related to medical. Which was submitted in sep-17. Occupation-chef , my husband is main applicant. Its really very frustrating time period of our life. Which is getting worse day by day.


----------



## NI2AUS

Kirkit said:


> We r also waiting since 15 jun'17 Rfi was related to medical. Which was submitted in sep-17. Occupation-chef , my husband is main applicant. Its really very frustrating time period of our life. Which is getting worse day by day.


Are you on shore?


----------



## Kirkit

My husband is residing in Melbourne. He is main applicant....I am in india & waiting for my visa grant .


----------



## Kirkit

Hello everyone.....today few hours ago, i checked my file status. Its granted ......yipeeeewwww....


----------



## Kirkit

Best of luck to alll


----------



## KKs

Congratulations... Happy to see grants..Did you sent any email to prioritise Ur application process?


----------



## PriyabratP

Kirkit said:


> Hello everyone.....today few hours ago, i checked my file status. Its granted ......yipeeeewwww....


Congratulations.. Finally they have started cleaning up pending visas it seems. Few people from June 2017 got their visas from this group itself &#128522;


----------



## Kirkit

Yeah...but there was no response from their side......


----------



## Kirkit

Sorry everyone, i have no option to post direct reply....so plz cooperate my reply in this way...


----------



## HHK

Hi friends,Is there anyone who has applied for a 457 visa on March 17???


----------



## Shell81

HHK said:


> Hi friends,Is there anyone who has applied for a 457 visa on March 17???


Do you mean March 17th or March 2017 ? Pretty sure everyone on here waiting now is from June 2017 onwards but I could be wrong .


----------



## HHK

I mean 17 march 2018..


----------



## Shell81

HHK said:


> I mean 17 march 2018..


I'm sure there will still be people on here who submitted in March , see a few March applications granted recently. I think a lot of us left have been waiting since 2017. Good luck


----------



## Charliexx

HHK said:


> I mean 17 march 2018..


I applied on 16th March to 2018


----------



## bareanders

Charliexx said:


> HHK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean 17 march 2018..
> 
> 
> 
> I applied on 16th March to 2018
Click to expand...

I also applied on the 16th... RFI 10 days ago, submitted same day...no response since then


----------



## AaKKKK

I also applied n 1st March 2018, No RFI. Still no update from them.


----------



## Kirstipops

Great news today my nomination was approved today! So we should soon be hearing on my visa. We already had the police clearances which are valid for a year, so providing they get round to it before November it should be ok!


----------



## HHK

The status of my application is still received. No RFI .No updates .


----------



## Shell81

Kirstipops said:


> Great news today my nomination was approved today! So we should soon be hearing on my visa. We already had the police clearances which are valid for a year, so providing they get round to it before November it should be ok!


Ace news, I'm sure you'll hear in the next day or so .


----------



## bareanders

Kirstipops said:


> Great news today my nomination was approved today! So we should soon be hearing on my visa. We already had the police clearances which are valid for a year, so providing they get round to it before November it should be ok!


Congratulations. We also got the nomination approved 11 days ago. Usually the grant comes the same day from what I have seen...but haven't heard anything since


----------



## Shell81

bareanders said:


> Congratulations. We also got the nomination approved 11 days ago. Usually the grant comes the same day from what I have seen...but haven't heard anything since


Did you have any RFI? My nomination was approved on 11th of june, RFI submitted the same day and nothing since .


----------



## Sofia2018

Kirstipops said:


> Great news today my nomination was approved today! So we should soon be hearing on my visa. We already had the police clearances which are valid for a year, so providing they get round to it before November it should be ok!


Hi Kirstipops. Could you tell me how can we know the nominationl is approved


----------



## bareanders

Shell81 said:


> Did you have any RFI? My nomination was approved on 11th of june, RFI submitted the same day and nothing since .


Yeah, they asked for more de facto documentation. Me and my partner is on the same application. What was your RFI about? Have you seen any other in the same situation with nomination approved and still waiting? And/or do you have any theories of what's taking so long and how long the wait is?


----------



## bareanders

Shell81 said:


> Did you have any RFI? My nomination was approved on 11th of june, RFI submitted the same day and nothing since .


They request for more de facto documentation. Me and my partner is on the same application. What was your about? Have you seen others waiting this amount of time after nomination? Do you have any theories of whats taking so long and how long the wait is after nomination?


----------



## Kirstipops

Sofia2018 said:


> Hi Kirstipops. Could you tell me how can we know the nominationl is approved


Hi Sofia,

Our lawyers emailed my employer and myself the nomination approval.


----------



## Kirstipops

bareanders said:


> Congratulations. We also got the nomination approved 11 days ago. Usually the grant comes the same day from what I have seen...but haven't heard anything since


My lawyers have sent a chaser to them for my visa. When did you submit your application? Mine was June 2017.


----------



## Kirstipops

Shell81 said:


> Did you have any RFI? My nomination was approved on 11th of june, RFI submitted the same day and nothing since .


See below

Submission date 16th June 2017
RFI for nomination mid-September 2017
RFI satisfied within 24 hours of request being received
13th August 2018 nomination approved
Visa approval still pending


----------



## KKs

Congratulations... Wishes to receive grant soon... You are main applicant or its subsequent entrant ?


----------



## Claire51

Kirstipops said:


> See below
> 
> Submission date 16th June 2017
> RFI for nomination mid-September 2017
> RFI satisfied within 24 hours of request being received
> 13th August 2018 nomination approved
> Visa approval still pending


Congrats Kristipops ! You should get grant soon 
I guess they just approved your nomination and then it was coffee break and then end of the day so they just left it pending until they come back tomorrow... 
Just joking but this is all so frustrating ahaha
Best wishes !


----------



## bareanders

16th March..


----------



## Kirstipops

Kirstipops said:


> See below
> 
> Submission date 16th June 2017
> RFI for nomination mid-September 2017
> RFI satisfied within 24 hours of request being received
> 13th August 2018 nomination approved
> Visa approval still pending


I hope so, it came through in the afternoon so maybe! At least there has been some progress. It's so disheartening to wait almost 14 months


----------



## Kirstipops

KKs said:


> Congratulations... Wishes to receive grant soon... You are main applicant or its subsequent entrant ?


I am main applicant


----------



## Shell81

bareanders said:


> Yeah, they asked for more de facto documentation. Me and my partner is on the same application. What was your RFI about? Have you seen any other in the same situation with nomination approved and still waiting? And/or do you have any theories of what's taking so long and how long the wait is?


They asked us to provide exact holiday dates as we had visited Spain multiple times over a 10 year period . We were advised that they rarely look st RFI again until the 28 day submission period is over . It's been 9 weeks since we submitted and 5 weeks since the 28 days was up and still nothing . My agent has no idea why and says they immi aren't responding to 457 queries anymore. I feel I could be back in the pot and wait months again for a decision .


----------



## bareanders

Shell81 said:


> They asked us to provide exact holiday dates as we had visited Spain multiple times over a 10 year period . We were advised that they rarely look st RFI again until the 28 day submission period is over . It's been 9 weeks since we submitted and 5 weeks since the 28 days was up and still nothing . My agent has no idea why and says they immi aren't responding to 457 queries anymore. I feel I could be back in the pot and wait months again for a decision .


Is there a box to tick off when you have submitted the RFI? Anyways, cant be many people left in the 457 pot now... I dont have access to my Immi account, only the agent we use. When is a case officers given, and is it visible? And are the agent able to contact him/her?


----------



## Shell81

bareanders said:


> Is there a box to tick off when you have submitted the RFI? Anyways, cant be many people left in the 457 pot now... I dont have access to my Immi account, only the agent we use. When is a case officers given, and is it visible? And are the agent able to contact him/her?


I didn't submit it but my agent advised that although there is a button it doesn't really work, most case officers don't look at it again within the 28 days as a minimum but some will look quicker .
My RFI has the case officers first name but no contact details etc. My agent has tried to chase it up but they aren't responding . I've waited 10 months now and mentally prepared for it to be a few more . Could be worse could be 14 months waiting like some others . Good luck


----------



## Claire51

bareanders said:


> Is there a box to tick off when you have submitted the RFI? Anyways, cant be many people left in the 457 pot now... I dont have access to my Immi account, only the agent we use. When is a case officers given, and is it visible? And are the agent able to contact him/her?


I was thinking the same... I wonder how many of us are still in the queue :/ 
No idea for the case officer... Mine is still "received", nothing moved. I wonder if someone has given it even just a quick look since last Nov. 
Really curious to know how they actually proceed !


----------



## NI2AUS

For all those that have submitted 457 applications and waiting, what is your current occupation?

My partner is currently waiting for her 457 Visa to be approved. She's offshore.
Application submitted on 22nd Dec 2017.

Its crazy to think that i applied for my 457 Visa and got it after 4 weeks... this was way back in June 2015. I applied for PR in January 2018 and it got approved in May. I cant believe it was quicker than my partners 457 visa!


----------



## Titotito2

NI2AUS said:


> For all those that have submitted 457 applications and waiting, what is your current occupation?
> 
> My partner is currently waiting for her 457 Visa to be approved. She's offshore.
> Application submitted on 22nd Dec 2017.
> 
> Its crazy to think that i applied for my 457 Visa and got it after 4 weeks... this was way back in June 2015. I applied for PR in January 2018 and it got approved in May. I cant believe it was quicker than my partners 457 visa!


I applied 20 Dec 2017 and my job is management consultant. I believe all jobs with caveats are dealt with last... is there anyone else with the same occupation here?


----------



## Kirstipops

Titotito2 said:


> I applied 20 Dec 2017 and my job is management consultant. I believe all jobs with caveats are dealt with last... is there anyone else with the same occupation here?


I am occupation ICT business analyst.


----------



## Claire51

NI2AUS said:


> For all those that have submitted 457 applications and waiting, what is your current occupation?
> 
> My partner is currently waiting for her 457 Visa to be approved. She's offshore.
> Application submitted on 22nd Dec 2017.
> 
> Its crazy to think that i applied for my 457 Visa and got it after 4 weeks... this was way back in June 2015. I applied for PR in January 2018 and it got approved in May. I cant believe it was quicker than my partners 457 visa!


I applied as a Biotechnologist and waiting since 28th Nov... I'm offshore as well.

Yes this is insane ! I think they actually suppressed the 457 visa without really thinking about how they were going to deal with the transition period between 457 and TSS... Which leads to us waiting and waiting and waiting...


----------



## NI2AUS

That is mad. I really didn't think it would take this long. 

I have noticed a slight burst of approvals over the last week. Lets hope this week is the same.


----------



## karn_go_oz

Kirstipops said:


> See below
> 
> Submission date 16th June 2017
> RFI for nomination mid-September 2017
> RFI satisfied within 24 hours of request being received
> 13th August 2018 nomination approved
> Visa approval still pending


I think yours is under external checks as mine. always over 12 months for external check.


----------



## Kirstipops

My visa came back this morning (it's 5.30am right now as I have a call with an Australian client)!!! I had no email so checked online and OMG it's been granted.

14 months minus 2 days later! I cannot describe what I feel right now.


----------



## KKs

Congratulations.... 14 months of wait for family reunion... Happy for you... Enjoy your stay..


----------



## Shell81

Kirstipops said:


> My visa came back this morning (it's 5.30am right now as I have a call with an Australian client)!!! I had no email so checked online and OMG it's been granted.
> 
> 14 months minus 2 days later! I cannot describe what I feel right now.


Amazing news &#128515;. Time for the adventure to begin . Good luck with everything .


----------



## Kirstipops

KKs said:


> Congratulations.... 14 months of wait for family reunion... Happy for you... Enjoy your stay..


Thanks. I don't have family there. Myself and my partner both received our visas today. I was main applicant.


----------



## Kirstipops

Shell81 said:


> Amazing news &#128515;. Time for the adventure to begin . Good luck with everything .


Thank you! Hopefully yours will be soon!


----------



## Claire51

Kirstipops said:


> My visa came back this morning (it's 5.30am right now as I have a call with an Australian client)!!! I had no email so checked online and OMG it's been granted.
> 
> 14 months minus 2 days later! I cannot describe what I feel right now.


Congratulation !! Enjoy Australia !


----------



## HHK

Kirstipops said:


> My visa came back this morning (it's 5.30am right now as I have a call with an Australian client)!!! I had no email so checked online and OMG it's been granted.14 months minus 2 days later! I cannot describe what I feel right now.[/QUO
> 
> Wow..great news..congrats&#128522;


----------



## NI2AUS

Kirstipops said:


> My visa came back this morning (it's 5.30am right now as I have a call with an Australian client)!!! I had no email so checked online and OMG it's been granted.
> 
> 14 months minus 2 days later! I cannot describe what I feel right now.


Congratulations!


----------



## Titotito2

My priority processing request sent mid June, got denied today, but they told me I’m nbr 230 in the queue... that’s probably another couple of months away. I applied on December 20th. For people who applied around the same timeline, that should give you an idea of how many applications you have in front of you! 🙂


----------



## Claire51

Titotito2 said:


> My priority processing request sent mid June, got denied today, but they told me I'm nbr 230 in the queue... that's probably another couple of months away. I applied on December 20th. For people who applied around the same timeline, that should give you an idea of how many applications you have in front of you! &#128578;


Number 230... And I was wondering how many of us were still in the queue ! I was hoping less ahaha.
Titotito2, who did you address to to get this info ?


----------



## KKs

You are main applicant or applied for subsequent partner visa? I am


----------



## Titotito2

Claire51 said:


> Titotito2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My priority processing request sent mid June, got denied today, but they told me I'm nbr 230 in the queue... that's probably another couple of months away. I applied on December 20th. For people who applied around the same timeline, that should give you an idea of how many applications you have in front of you! &#128578;
> 
> 
> 
> Number 230... And I was wondering how many of us were still in the queue ! I was hoping less ahaha.
> Titotito2, who did you address to to get this info ?
Click to expand...

Hi Claire51, 
They actually gave me the information as part of the priority processing request denial email. I guess you can try your luck and ask where you stand in the queue at the priority processing email address. &#128578;
Good luck


----------



## Titotito2

KKs said:


> You are main applicant or applied for subsequent partner visa? I am


Yes I'm the main applicant and it's only myself.


----------



## Claire51

Titotito2 said:


> Hi Claire51,
> They actually gave me the information as part of the priority processing request denial email. I guess you can try your luck and ask where you stand in the queue at the priority processing email address. &#128578;
> Good luck


Thank you for the information !
Same here, just me, myself and I, only 24 years to check on and still it's taking ages ahaha...


----------



## Shell81

Titotito2 said:


> My priority processing request sent mid June, got denied today, but they told me I'm nbr 230 in the queue... that's probably another couple of months away. I applied on December 20th. For people who applied around the same timeline, that should give you an idea of how many applications you have in front of you! &#128578;


Did the email say that it would be another couple of months ofjust that you are number 230 in the queue ?


----------



## Titotito2

Shell81 said:


> Titotito2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My priority processing request sent mid June, got denied today, but they told me I'm nbr 230 in the queue... that's probably another couple of months away. I applied on December 20th. For people who applied around the same timeline, that should give you an idea of how many applications you have in front of you! &#128578;
> 
> 
> 
> Did the email say that it would be another couple of months ofjust that you are number 230 in the queue ?
Click to expand...

They only gave me the number... the timeline is just my expectation given the number of grand we have seen recently. &#128542;


----------



## Shell81

Titotito2 said:


> They only gave me the number... the timeline is just my expectation given the number of grand we have seen recently. &#128542;


&#128577; . A couple of months isn't too bad , not the best &#128555;.I'm at the point if they said I wasn't getting it until November I'd be happy as at least I'd have an end date . This waiting is torture. Fingers crossed they move quick .


----------



## Claire51

Shell81 said:


> &#128577; . A couple of months isn't too bad , not the best &#128555;.I'm at the point if they said I wasn't getting it until November I'd be happy as at least I'd have an end date . This waiting is torture. Fingers crossed they move quick .


I couldn't agree more. The worst part is having your hopes high every morning, then checking the Immi and being disappointed again. EVERY DAY. This is pure torture, but still I can't help having hope.


----------



## NI2AUS

Titotito2 said:


> My priority processing request sent mid June, got denied today, but they told me I'm nbr 230 in the queue... that's probably another couple of months away. I applied on December 20th. For people who applied around the same timeline, that should give you an idea of how many applications you have in front of you! &#128578;


Someone got approved last week who applied around 20th Dec 2017. They were a Restaurant Manager and i don't believe they had priority processing. So here's hoping you hear a lot sooner than you think!


----------



## PriyabratP

Kirstipops said:


> My visa came back this morning (it's 5.30am right now as I have a call with an Australian client)!!! I had no email so checked online and OMG it's been granted.
> 
> 14 months minus 2 days later! I cannot describe what I feel right now.


Congratulations.. Happy for you. Atleast they met the 14month deadline here &#128522;


----------



## Kirstipops

PriyabratP said:


> Congratulations.. Happy for you. Atleast they met the 14month deadline here &#128522;


yes finally. I've been at the top end of the processing times for the last 6 months. Every time I got close they moved the goal post further away.

It can be difficult at times living in limbo but one day you will wake up with the news you want


----------



## JMATA

good day everyone i have been a silent visitor of this forum for a couple of months now. i processed my families 457 subsequent around feb of 2018. until not still no update yet though i understand that the processing is taking longer than usual. Because of the long wait we decided to send a priority request through our agent last june 21st and we got a response last monday august 13. But after that we havent heard anything yet. I dont even know if they accepted the request or if this is a generic response from the immigration.

hope someone from this forum can check and compare maybe from the responses that you guys probably got.

i attached the document down.


----------



## Simon169

Hi JMATA, I think we are in the same boat. I also processed 457 on 19th Feb 2018, and request a priority process on 28th June. But never heard anything yet. 
The status is Further assessment from Feb. 
Hope everyone can get grant soon!


----------



## JMATA

The thing us we received a respnse from the prioritu request that we sent they just not specified if they accepted it or not. or if the response we got is generic.
Im still hoping all of us thats waiting will get granted sooner.


----------



## Ethankyrie

I think it's a generic response. I also got the same email. But let's still hope for the best.


----------



## PriyabratP

JMATA said:


> good day everyone i have been a silent visitor of this forum for a couple of months now. i processed my families 457 subsequent around feb of 2018. until not still no update yet though i understand that the processing is taking longer than usual. Because of the long wait we decided to send a priority request through our agent last june 21st and we got a response last monday august 13. But after that we havent heard anything yet. I dont even know if they accepted the request or if this is a generic response from the immigration.
> 
> hope someone from this forum can check and compare maybe from the responses that you guys probably got.
> 
> i attached the document down.


Hey, Could you please let me know if there is any specific email I'd to which we need to send for priority processing or it is the same [email protected] id.
Thanks.


----------



## Ann Ann

Hi guys, 
Are there anyone who applied both nomination and application on 30/6/2017 and still no news? 
My application was lodged on 30/6/2017 and RIF on 7/10/17 and still Further Assessment. 
Long time to wait for 457 visa. Nearly 14 months.


----------



## NI2AUS

Ann Ann said:


> Hi guys,
> Are there anyone who applied both nomination and application on 30/6/2017 and still no news?
> My application was lodged on 30/6/2017 and RIF on 7/10/17 and still Further Assessment.
> Long time to wait for 457 visa. Nearly 14 months.


Hi, sorry its taking so long. That is very strange that they requested more information on 7/10/17 and youve still not heard anything more. It might be worth following up? (which probably wont get you far).

Do you mind me asking if you are on or offshore? and what your occupation is?


----------



## JMATA

@PriyabratP
about the request for priority we basically just stated a few personal reasons. no specific format or whatsoever.And it was our agent who sent the email in our behalf.


----------



## Ann Ann

Hi NI2AUS 
I’m onshore and Restaurant Manager. 
I dont know why it takes me so long for the result. Just Further Assessment for more than 10 months.


----------



## NI2AUS

Ann Ann said:


> Hi NI2AUS
> I'm onshore and Restaurant Manager.
> I dont know why it takes me so long for the result. Just Further Assessment for more than 10 months.


Maybe as you're on shore they may be taking their time? Are you now on a bridging visa?


----------



## Miki

Sending hope! Visa for my husband and I applied on 7th March 2018. After 5 long months, our visa were granted yesterday!! Good luck to all!


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Ann Ann said:


> Hi guys,
> Are there anyone who applied both nomination and application on 30/6/2017 and still no news?
> My application was lodged on 30/6/2017 and RIF on 7/10/17 and still Further Assessment.
> Long time to wait for 457 visa. Nearly 14 months.


Yes i applied 28/06/2017.


----------



## Arsenal_1985

Miki said:


> Sending hope! Visa for my husband and I applied on 7th March 2018. After 5 long months, our visa were granted yesterday!! Good luck to all!


Congratulations!! what's the job code?


----------



## Liiiizah

Ann Ann said:


> Hi guys,
> Are there anyone who applied both nomination and application on 30/6/2017 and still no news?
> My application was lodged on 30/6/2017 and RIF on 7/10/17 and still Further Assessment.
> Long time to wait for 457 visa. Nearly 14 months.


We applied 20/06/2017, RIF sent 12/10/2017 and still Further Assessment. No one has looked at our application since RIF was sent. 
14 months of waiting in few days. Luckily we are onshore


----------



## Kirstipops

Ann Ann said:


> Hi guys,
> Are there anyone who applied both nomination and application on 30/6/2017 and still no news?
> My application was lodged on 30/6/2017 and RIF on 7/10/17 and still Further Assessment.
> Long time to wait for 457 visa. Nearly 14 months.


Please keep the faith. I applied 16th June 2017 and it finally came back on Tuesday this week so hopefully yours will be soon. I was 2 days short of the 14 months.


----------



## Kirstipops

NI2AUS said:


> Hi, sorry its taking so long. That is very strange that they requested more information on 7/10/17 and youve still not heard anything more. It might be worth following up? (which probably wont get you far).
> 
> Do you mind me asking if you are on or offshore? and what your occupation is?


Hey NI2AUS. This was exactly the same as mine. RFI in September for nomination which was provided within 24 hours, and then no news on the nomination until Monday this week which was 11 months after the original RFI!

Just crazy and no logic at all. Seems to be luck of the draw.


----------



## Claire51

Miki said:


> Sending hope! Visa for my husband and I applied on 7th March 2018. After 5 long months, our visa were granted yesterday!! Good luck to all!


Congratulations !! It's good to see things are moving on a bit lately.
Hopefully the waiting time will be reduced for this month.

Guys who got granted lately, what was the waiting timeframe when you applied ? Did your visa get granted within this timeframe or with the (crazy) current one ?


----------



## Kirstipops

mine was 4 to 7 months when I applied. The current processing time is valid and time at application useless. Mine took 14 months minus 2 days


----------



## Claire51

Kirstipops said:


> mine was 4 to 7 months when I applied. The current processing time is valid and time at application useless. Mine took 14 months minus 2 days


Hm that is what I thought. Thanks for the info !


----------



## vipul_patel_08

Kirstipops said:


> Ann Ann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> Are there anyone who applied both nomination and application on 30/6/2017 and still no news?
> My application was lodged on 30/6/2017 and RIF on 7/10/17 and still Further Assessment.
> Long time to wait for 457 visa. Nearly 14 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Please keep the faith. I applied 16th June 2017 and it finally came back on Tuesday this week so hopefully yours will be soon. I was 2 days short of the 14 months.
Click to expand...

This is really motivating. For my wife, subsequent dependent visa file since july and today 13 month over.

Its really frustrating. Most visa from company got processed in 4 to 7 month range but don't know what happened to my application

Thanks


----------



## kush88

Finally Granted today !
Position: Technical Manager (IT)
Country: India
Application lodged:17th March, 2018
Granted: 17th Aug, 2018
Employer: Accredited sponsor
No RFI
No priority processing

Good luck to everyone those who are waiting.


----------



## Kirstipops

vipul_patel_08 said:


> This is really motivating. For my wife, subsequent dependent visa file since july and today 13 month over.
> 
> Its really frustrating. Most visa from company got processed in 4 to 7 month range but don't know what happened to my application
> 
> Thanks


It will come soon I'm sure. I know how your wife feels. I had almost given up and was going to withdraw my application but it came back just in time!


----------



## Claire51

kush88 said:


> Finally Granted today !
> Position: Technical Manager (IT)
> Country: India
> Application lodged:17th March, 2018
> Granted: 17th Aug, 2018
> Employer: Accredited sponsor
> No RFI
> No priority processing
> 
> Good luck to everyone those who are waiting.


Congratulations !! 5 months exactly, that is not too bad !  
Enjoy Australia !


----------



## nk_nepal

Good news and hope for who are waiting since june 2017! my visa has been granted this morning and I applied on 29th jun 2017. After 13 months and 19 days long wait, my visa granted this morning !! i applied as a chef and rfi for health insurence was on 10th oct 2017, my agent submited rfi same day ,Good luck to all!


----------



## Ruki

nk_nepal said:


> Good news and hope for who are waiting since june 2017! my visa has been granted this morning and I applied on 29th jun 2017. After 13 months and 19 days long wait, my visa granted this morning !! i applied as a chef and rfi for health insurence was on 10th oct 2017, my agent submited rfi same day ,Good luck to all!


Congrats buddy.. I'm also heading into 9 months applied as Chef. No RFI , No Priority Reqest. Nomination approved in 1 May 2018. since then no response. Hope my visa also will be granted soon. Fingers crossed. It's nearly a long wait.


----------



## nk_nepal

Ruki said:


> nk_nepal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news and hope for who are waiting since june 2017! my visa has been granted this morning and I applied on 29th jun 2017. After 13 months and 19 days long wait, my visa granted this morning !! i applied as a chef and rfi for health insurence was on 10th oct 2017, my agent submited rfi same day ,Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats buddy.. I'm also heading into 9 months applied as Chef. No RFI , No Priority Reqest. Nomination approved in 1 May 2018. since then no response. Hope my visa also will be granted soon. Fingers crossed. It's nearly a long wait.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate .you will hear your good news very soon for sure .☺


----------



## Shubham kashyap

nk_nepal said:


> Good news and hope for who are waiting since june 2017! my visa has been granted this morning and I applied on 29th jun 2017. After 13 months and 19 days long wait, my visa granted this morning !! i applied as a chef and rfi for health insurence was on 10th oct 2017, my agent submited rfi same day ,Good luck to all!


Congratulation @n_k nepal.how many years visa you got.457 visa or short term visa.mine also 28jun2017. Visa lodged but till now nothing.
Wish you all the best man&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;.


----------



## nk_nepal

Shubham kashyap said:


> nk_nepal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news and hope for who are waiting since june 2017! my visa has been granted this morning and I applied on 29th jun 2017. After 13 months and 19 days long wait, my visa granted this morning !! i applied as a chef and rfi for health insurence was on 10th oct 2017, my agent submited rfi same day ,Good luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation @n_k nepal.how many years visa you got.457 visa or short term visa.mine also 28jun2017. Visa lodged but till now nothing.
> Wish you all the best man&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;.
Click to expand...

Thanks shubham .I got 4 years visa .dont worry mate they wll decide your application soon .


----------



## Jo86

kush88 said:


> Finally Granted today !
> Position: Technical Manager (IT)
> Country: India
> Application lodged:17th March, 2018
> Granted: 17th Aug, 2018
> Employer: Accredited sponsor
> No RFI
> No priority processing
> 
> Good luck to everyone those who are waiting.


Congratulations. Did u receive 457 main Visa or 482


----------



## Jo86

Since the 457 is taking so long...has any subsequent applicant thought about re-applying under 482 since the processing time is less for 482?


----------



## kush88

Jo86 said:


> kush88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally Granted today !
> Position: Technical Manager (IT)
> Country: India
> Application lodged:17th March, 2018
> Granted: 17th Aug, 2018
> Employer: Accredited sponsor
> No RFI
> No priority processing
> 
> Good luck to everyone those who are waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Did u receive 457 main Visa or 482
Click to expand...

457 main Visa


----------



## Simon169

Anyone gets visa today??
New week, new hope!!
Waiting for 6 months.


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Simon169 said:


> Anyone gets visa today??
> New week, new hope!!
> Waiting for 6 months.


I think most of the visa they issues Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Bardia

Hi guys,
Any Visa granted these days?


----------



## RSATOAUS

Hey Guys,
Has anyone's immi account processing time also changed from 8-13 Months now?


----------



## Titotito2

RSATOAUS said:


> Hey Guys,
> Has anyone's immi account processing time also changed from 8-13 Months now?


hi RSATOAUS, 
yes mine has changed to 8 to 13 months too. I have already been waiting for more than 8 months so hopefully it will come soon.


----------



## RSATOAUS

Titotito2 said:


> hi RSATOAUS,
> yes mine has changed to 8 to 13 months too. I have already been waiting for more than 8 months so hopefully it will come soon.


Great! Hopefully this is good news for us all!


----------



## PriyabratP

RSATOAUS said:


> Hey Guys,
> Has anyone's immi account processing time also changed from 8-13 Months now?


Yes, It changed to 8-13 months in global visa processing time page as well.


----------



## Shell81

PriyabratP said:


> Yes, It changed to 8-13 months in global visa processing time page as well.


These processing times are based on July grants however most of the grants in August on this site have waited 14 months so it's likely they'll go back up again next month. We are 10 months now and starting to feel sooo frustrated . RFI 10 weeks ago and nothing since .


----------



## Titotito2

Has there been any grant at all this week?


----------



## BrianAU

Shell81 said:


> These processing times are based on July grants however most of the grants in August on this site have waited 14 months so it's likely they'll go back up again next month. We are 10 months now and starting to feel sooo frustrated . RFI 10 weeks ago and nothing since .


Hi Shell81,

May I know what is your RFI?


----------



## Shell81

BrianAU said:


> Hi Shell81,
> 
> May I know what is your RFI?


It was for specific holiday dates x


----------



## Gabby88

Hi,
I have been a silent visitor. I wanted to share with you guys. Finally Granted today! I applied as subsequent entry
Application lodged:05th March, 2018 
Granted: 23rd Aug, 2018
No RFI
No priority processing

Sending hope everyone who waiting the visa!


----------



## KKs

Congratulations.... Glad to see grants after few days...


----------



## Gabby88

KKs said:


> Congratulations.... Glad to see grants after few days...


Thank you so much. I hope everyone will hear good news soon.


----------



## Aluree

Gabby88 said:


> Hi,
> I have been a silent visitor. I wanted to share with you guys. Finally Granted today! I applied as subsequent entry
> Application lodged:05th March, 2018
> Granted: 23rd Aug, 2018
> No RFI
> No priority processing
> 
> Sending hope everyone who waiting the visa!


Many Congratulations!

Could kindly share your job profile?

Was the visa processed by an accredited sponsor?


----------



## Barfoxtwo

Been a lurker to this forum, after 13 months of waiting 457 subsequant visa for my partner has been granted

Filed: 27 July 2017
RFI: November 2017
22 August 2018 - we asked our migration agent to filed a complaint because of the long waiting time. 
Coincidentally, we were informed the following day processing time was reduced to 8 - 13 months from 13-14 months
Visa granted - 23 August 2018

The waiting experience is frustrating but we remain hopeful. I understand that a lot of us have lives have been impacted. Please keep your patience and soon you will have your own time.


----------



## ferparra

Barfoxtwo said:


> Been a lurker to this forum, after 13 months of waiting 457 subsequant visa for my partner has been granted
> 
> Filed: 27 July 2017
> RFI: November 2017
> 22 August 2018 - we asked our migration agent to filed a complaint because of the long waiting time.
> Coincidentally, we were informed the following day processing time was reduced to 8 - 13 months from 13-14 months
> Visa granted - 23 August 2018
> 
> The waiting experience is frustrating but we remain hopeful. I understand that a lot of us have lives have been impacted. Please keep your patience and soon you will have your own time.


Congratulations!

Indeed, the status has changed to 8-13 months. There is some hope, after all!


----------



## PriyabratP

Any update for people who applied Visa in June-July 2017. It’s more than 13-14 month now, but global visa processing says 90% visa got processed within 13 months. 
Just wanted to understand what’s the real meaning of global visa processing times.


----------



## Shubham kashyap

PriyabratP said:


> Any update for people who applied Visa in June-July 2017. It's more than 13-14 month now, but global visa processing says 90% visa got processed within 13 months.
> Just wanted to understand what's the real meaning of global visa processing times.


I am also waiting since 28th jun2017. I saw already june 29th,July 27th2017 visa granted.but i don't know how longto be wait.and i am still confused what is the basis of their processing rules.&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;&#128554;&#128554;


----------



## colorsofmysea

Application submitted 07 Aug 2017
Granted 22 Aug 2018
Software Engineer
RFI on 02 Nov 2017


----------



## NI2AUS

colorsofmysea said:


> Application submitted 07 Aug 2017
> Granted 22 Aug 2018
> Software Engineer
> RFI on 02 Nov 2017


Congratulations!


----------



## HHK

My Visa Granted today !!!!

Applied:17 March 2018
Profession : Nurse
Priority Accepted:24 august 2018
Visa granted:27 august 2018.

All the best for every one waiting for your visa grants.


----------



## PriyabratP

HHK said:


> My Visa Granted today !!!!
> 
> Applied:17 March 2018
> Profession : Nurse
> Priority Accepted:24 august 2018
> Visa granted:27 august 2018.
> 
> All the best for every one waiting for your visa grants.


Congratulations.. 
How you had applied for priority processing? Could you please let us know the mail id to send priority processing request.


----------



## HHK

Hi i have applied through [email protected] by mentioning my personal matters.They accepted it.


----------



## RSATOAUS

HHK said:


> My Visa Granted today !!!!
> 
> Applied:17 March 2018
> Profession : Nurse
> Priority Accepted:24 august 2018
> Visa granted:27 august 2018.
> 
> All the best for every one waiting for your visa grants.


Congratulations!! When did you apply for priority?


----------



## HHK

17 July 2018


----------



## JMATA

HHK said:


> My Visa Granted today !!!!
> 
> Applied:17 March 2018
> Profession : Nurse
> Priority Accepted:24 august 2018
> Visa granted:27 august 2018.
> 
> All the best for every one waiting for your visa grants.


hi thank you for sharing this good news! were you the one who sent the request for priority? or was it your agent?


----------



## BrianAU

Hi All,

I got RFI last week for Police Clearance. Do you think that they will easily and quickly grant after I submit the document?


----------



## vavianovui

Barfoxtwo said:


> Been a lurker to this forum, after 13 months of waiting 457 subsequant visa for my partner has been granted
> 
> Filed: 27 July 2017
> RFI: November 2017
> 22 August 2018 - we asked our migration agent to filed a complaint because of the long waiting time.
> Coincidentally, we were informed the following day processing time was reduced to 8 - 13 months from 13-14 months
> Visa granted - 23 August 2018
> 
> The waiting experience is frustrating but we remain hopeful. I understand that a lot of us have lives have been impacted. Please keep your patience and soon you will have your own time.


Congratulations  I've also been waiting a while now since last year so are you able to share how your agent went about lodging the complaint?


----------



## vavianovui

*Current Processing Standards and Timeframes*
All Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) applications are recorded and assessed in date order.

*Requests for Priority Allocation*
If there are exceptional circumstances requiring the urgent allocation of a case please include the words Priority Allocation Request in the subject line of your email. Such requests will NOT be considered unless there is a brief statement outlining the truly exceptional reasons why this case should be allocated ahead of other cases awaiting processing. Such requests will be determined at the discretion of the relevant state processing team.


----------



## PriyabratP

vavianovui said:


> *Current Processing Standards and Timeframes*
> All Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) applications are recorded and assessed in date order.
> 
> *Requests for Priority Allocation*
> If there are exceptional circumstances requiring the urgent allocation of a case please include the words Priority Allocation Request in the subject line of your email. Such requests will NOT be considered unless there is a brief statement outlining the truly exceptional reasons why this case should be allocated ahead of other cases awaiting processing. Such requests will be determined at the discretion of the relevant state processing team.


I am sure they are not assessing 457 requests in date order. &#128577;


----------



## NI2AUS

PriyabratP said:


> I am sure they are not assessing 457 requests in date order. &#128577;


Correct. They are most certainly not going by date submitted order. This is a shame and unfair, but hey! It is what it is


----------



## HHK

HHK said:


> My Visa Granted today !!!!
> 
> Applied:17 March 2018
> Profession : Nurse
> Priority Accepted:24 august 2018
> Visa granted:27 august 2018.
> 
> All the best for every one waiting for your visa grants.


I don't have an agent .I've applied for priority by myself


----------



## Claire51

vavianovui said:


> *Current Processing Standards and Timeframes*
> All Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) applications are recorded and assessed in date order.
> 
> *Requests for Priority Allocation*
> If there are exceptional circumstances requiring the urgent allocation of a case please include the words Priority Allocation Request in the subject line of your email. Such requests will NOT be considered unless there is a brief statement outlining the truly exceptional reasons why this case should be allocated ahead of other cases awaiting processing. Such requests will be determined at the discretion of the relevant state processing team.


Hi vavianovui, where did you get this information from ? 
They say they process it by date of application but it really doesn't seem like it regarding this forum...


----------



## vavianovui

Claire51 said:


> Hi vavianovui, where did you get this information from ?
> They say they process it by date of application but it really doesn't seem like it regarding this forum...


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry/general


----------



## Titotito2

Claire51 said:


> Hi vavianovui, where did you get this information from ?
> They say they process it by date of application but it really doesn't seem like it regarding this forum...


I am surprised as well. but it could be that it depends on which state you are applying to. I would think that NSW and Victoria are swamped while NT and Tasmania receive less application. I am just giving them the benefice of the doubt...


----------



## vavianovui

Was just curious if lodging a complaint is the same as lodging priority processing? or are they different?


----------



## NI2AUS

vavianovui said:


> Was just curious if lodging a complaint is the same as lodging priority processing? or are they different?


Hi. They're different. With Priority Processing, you're asking them to speed up your application for whatever reason and if they believe that you have a point, theyll add your application to the priority list.


----------



## Ruki

Hi guys.. What is called RPL is it important to have a RPL for 457 visa grant ? . Who ever in this forum or who ever got their visas had RPL attached with your documents to speed up the visa process or not?. Does case officers main concern is RPL in order to issue the grant ? I have been told this by an Australian.


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Ruki said:


> Hi guys.. What is called RPL is it important to have a RPL for 457 visa grant ? . Who ever in this forum or who ever got their visas had RPL attached with your documents to speed up the visa process or not?. Does case officers main concern is RPL in order to issue the grant ? I have been told this by an Australian.


Recognition of prior to learning (RPL) this is skill assessment if the asked you to do this rpl you have to submit it. The asked me also last year December. I submitted in February 2018 till now no updates. 
Thanks


----------



## Ruki

Thanks buddy. Let’s hope for the best. I just heard about RPL. No request for me yet. 🤞🏻


----------



## PriyabratP

I was hoping more visas to be approved as it’s month end and Friday as well. But no one has updated anything here today. 🤔


----------



## RSATOAUS

Hi Guys, VISA FINALLY APPROVED!!

Application submitted: 28 Feb 2018
Medical submitted: 3 May 2018
Priority Applied: 20 Jul 2018 - never responded
Approved: 31 August 2018
Occupation: Accountant
Country: South Africa

Good Luck to you all!


----------



## Charliexx

Bringing hope!
Visa approved 
Submitted on 16th march 2018
Approved on 30th August 2018
For me as main plus husband
Finance broker 2 years


----------



## Aluree

RSATOAUS said:


> Hi Guys, VISA FINALLY APPROVED!!
> 
> Application submitted: 28 Feb 2018
> Medical submitted: 3 May 2018
> Priority Applied: 20 Jul 2018 - never responded
> Approved: 31 August 2018
> Occupation: Accountant
> Country: South Africa
> 
> Good Luck to you all!


Congrats!!


----------



## Aluree

Charliexx said:


> Bringing hope!
> Visa approved
> Submitted on 16th march 2018
> Approved on 30th August 2018
> For me as main plus husband
> Finance broker 2 years


Congrats!!


----------



## Aluree

Hello Everyone!

I just thought of initiating a thread to find the number of 457 visa applicants waiting for their approval, so we could get a rough amount of time needed approving the persisted 457 visa applications.

This might sound little funny, yet let's do it!

I will initialize the count with 1, and consecutive viewers waiting for 457 approval kindly increment and publish the count.

457 visa rough backlog count = 1 [ Applied March13th, 2018, Mechanical Engineer ]


----------



## hly

457 visa count 2 (applied Dec17th,2017)


----------



## Ethankyrie

457 visa count= 3 (lodge Jan 19,2018)


----------



## k1985

457 visa count= 4 (lodge Mar 16,2018)


----------



## Yashkashyap999

I m applied 457 visa on 2nd Nov offshore as a chef but status still received nomination is already approved I don't know how long they take to visa grant


----------



## Believer_07

457 Visa count= 5 
Lodgement- August 17,2017
RFI-November 8,2017
Last Updated- March 22,2018
Status-Further Assesment
Subsequent Entrant

Guys, I am confuse with processing times timeframe in the website.
Is it 8-13 months after the 457 lodgement or after providing the RFI documents? 
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Simon169

457 Visa count = 6,
Lodgement - Feb 13, 2018
RFI - Feb 16, 2018
Last Updated- Feb 16, 2018
Status- Further Assesment


----------



## Aluree

Sl.No	Member Application date	Approved Date
1 Aluree 13-Mar-18 -
2 Hly 17-Dec-17 -
3 Ethankyrie 19-Jan-18 -
4 K1985 16-Mar-18 -
5 Yashkashyap 999 2-Nov-17 -
6 Believer_07 8-Aug-17 -
7 simon169 13-Feb-18 -


Thanks everyone. Others waiting for 457 approval, please start with count 8.


----------



## PriyabratP

Count 8: 457 subsequent applied on Jan 30 2018


----------



## NI2AUS

Count 9: 22nd December 2017


----------



## Claire51

Count 10 : 28th Nov 2017


----------



## hari1234

Count 11: 457 subsequent applied on Jan 04 2018


----------



## bbas

count 12 : Applied on Feb 9 2018


----------



## JLFJLF

Count 13 : applied March 18


----------



## Titotito2

Count 14 : applied 20 December 2017


----------



## KKs

Count :15 Subsequent entrant applied on 2 Feb 2018


----------



## ausie

count 16 -Nov. 2017


----------



## Bardia

17: 22 Nov 2017


----------



## JohnZhang

Count :18 2 Nov 2017 RFI 28 Mar 2018 submit 16 April 2018


----------



## Aluree

Sl.No_____Member__________Application date_____Days___Approved date
6_________Believer________8_August_2017________388____Waiting
18________JohnZhang_______2_November_2017______302____Waiting
5_________Yashkashyap_____2_November_2017______302____Waiting
16________ausie___________16_November_2017_____288____Waiting
17________Bardia__________22_November_2017_____282____Waiting
10________Claire__________28_November_2017_____276____Waiting
2_________Hly_____________17_December_2017_____257____Waiting
14________Titotito2_______20_December_2017_____254____Waiting
9_________NI2AUS__________22_December_2017_____252____Waiting
11________hari1234________4_January_2018_______239____Waiting
3_________Ethankyrie______19_January_2018______224____Waiting
8_________PriyabratP______30_January_2018______213____Waiting
15________KKs_____________2_February_2018______210____Waiting
12________bbas____________9_February_2018______203____waiting
7_________simon169________13_February_2018_____199____Waiting
1_________Aluree__________13_March_2018________171____Waiting
4_________K1985___________16_March_2018________168____Waiting
13________JLFJLF__________18_March_2018________166____Waiting

Hello Friends, FYI. I have sorted the applicants based on 457 lodged date. Consecutive members kindly resume the count from #19


----------



## JMATA

count 19
457 subsequent lodged on Feb 26 2018


----------



## vavianovui

count 20
457 subsequent lodged on Sep 21 2017


----------



## Shell81

Count 21

Applied 30/10/18
Nomination approved 12/6/18
RFI 12/6/18 submitted 13/6/18


----------



## Shell81

Count 21

Applied 30/10/18
Nomination approved 12/6/18
RFI 12/6/18 submitted 13/6/18


----------



## hly

Believer_07 said:


> 457 Visa count= 5
> Lodgement- August 17,2017
> RFI-November 8,2017
> Last Updated- March 22,2018
> Status-Further Assesment
> Subsequent Entrant
> 
> Guys, I am confuse with processing times timeframe in the website.
> Is it 8-13 months after the 457 lodgement or after providing the RFI documents?
> Thanks for the answer.


It should be after the application lodgement. But if you have RFI, it could take longer that expected.


----------



## Ruki

Count 22 

Application lodged date : 23/12/17

Nomination approved : 01/05/18

Status : Received 

No update until now


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Count:23
Application lodge 28th june2017
457 visa


----------



## Believer_07

Hi! Do you have RFI? (Request Further Information)


----------



## ausie

We applied my 457 visa last 14 of Nov.2017 until now is wating for grant,how many months visa processing,thanks


----------



## Indian1

I applied my 457 visa on 25 oct 2017 still waiting to grant my visa


----------



## hly

Believer_07 said:


> Hi! Do you have RFI? (Request Further Information)


No, haven't heard anything back from immi


----------



## Ammy457

Count:24
I apply on 11 August 2017 
Nominations approved on 27 June 2018
Occupation : chefs 
Still haven’t heard anything


----------



## Aluree

Sl.No_____Member__________Application date______Days___Approved date
23________Shubham_________28_June_2017__________430____Waiting
6_________Believer________8_August_2017_________389____Waiting
26________Ammy____________11_August_2017________386____Waiting
20________vavianovui______21_September_2017_____345____Waiting
25________Indian1_________25_October_2017_______311____Waiting
21________Shell81_________30_October_2017_______306____Waiting
18________JohnZhang_______2_November_2017_______303____Waiting
5_________Yashkashyap_____2_November_2017_______303____Waiting
24________ausie___________14_November_2017______291____Waiting
16________ausie___________16_November_2017______289____Waiting
17________Bardia__________22_November_2017______283____Waiting
10________Claire__________28_November_2017______277____Waiting
2_________Hly_____________17_December_2017______258____Waiting
14________Titotito2_______20_December_2017______255____Waiting
9_________NI2AUS__________22_December_2017______253____Waiting
22________Ruki____________23_December_2017______252____Waiting
11________hari1234________4_January_2018________240____Waiting
3_________Ethankyrie______19_January_2018_______225____Waiting
8_________PriyabratP______30_January_2018_______214____Waiting
15________KKs_____________2_February_2018_______211____Waiting
12________bbas____________9_February_2018_______204____waiting
7_________simon169________13_February_2018______200____Waiting
19________JMATA___________26_February_2018______187____Waiting
1_________Aluree__________13_March_2018_________172____Waiting
4_________K1985___________16_March_2018_________169____Waiting
13________JLFJLF__________18_March_2018_________167____Waiting

Hello Friends, FYI. I have sorted the applicants based on 457 lodged date. Consecutive members kindly resume the count from #27


----------



## AtTheGates

#27

Applied: Feb 20, 2018
RFI: Feb 25, 2018, Submitted March 8, 2018
Priority Granted: April 23


----------



## JMATA

AtTheGates said:


> #27
> 
> Applied: Feb 20, 2018
> RFI: Feb 25, 2018, Submitted March 8, 2018
> Priority Granted: April 23


good day, glad to hear they accepted a priorory requesy, may i please know what reason you stated? and their response to it?


----------



## AtTheGates

JMATA said:


> good day, glad to hear they accepted a priorory requesy, may i please know what reason you stated? and their response to it?


Hi, the priority request was done by the employer/nominator. The reason was that my role is essential to the implementation of their programming. The response was that they accepted the request. All of it was done by the nominator so it really had nothing to do with me.


----------



## alam1234

# 28 Applied on 5th Dec 2017- Subsequent Entrant 457 Visa
Priority Processing applied on 5th July but refused
NO RFI


----------



## ausie

if you apply 457 visa how many percint grant visa application ,do you have idea this question


----------



## Arsenal_1985

Count : 29

Visa and Nomination Submitted: 26th February 2018
RFI- 10th July 2018
Nomination approved : 10th July 2018
RFI Submitted - 12th July 2018
Occupation : Software Developer - Offshore


----------



## anmacu

Count #30. Applied January 17th, 2018. Industrial engineering. First time writing on this forum. I include my wife and two kids on my visa.


----------



## ausie

Applied 14 Nov.2017 approved nomination ,RFI 10 May 2018 until now is waiting for granted


----------



## 371721

Count #32
Visa lodged 28 February 2018, main applicant, offshore


----------



## MM&MR

Count #33: 
Application submitted 27 Nov 2017 (offshore)
RFI: 28 Nov 2017 
Response to RFI: 22 Dec 2017
Current status :Further assessment 
Joint application (main applicant + husband)


----------



## Kasia

count #34, applied on 24 Nov 2017


----------



## captaincake

Count #35: 
Application submitted 23 Aug 2017 (onshore)
RFI: 22 Nov 2017
Current status :Further assessment


----------



## pkp

#36
Application lodged on 27-Nov-2017 (for subsequent entrants)
No RFI
Lodged through employer


----------



## Sapan

#37 applied subsequent entrant on 21st Nov . No response so far . 
Thanks


----------



## Believer_07

captaincake said:


> Count #35:
> Application submitted 23 Aug 2017 (onshore)
> RFI: 22 Nov 2017
> Current status :Further assessment


I applied August 17,2017
RFI November 8,2017

We are on the same timeline.Hopefully we'll get soon.


----------



## sovitor

#38
Application lodged on 29 Sep 2017
RFI:	22 Jan 2018
Status: Further assessment
Position: Electrical Engineering Technician


----------



## hly

It looks like most of applications are from November 2017 or had RFI in November. Hopefully, we’ll get our our visa grants soon.


----------



## Aluree

Sl.No_____Member___________Application date______Days___Approved date

23________Shubham__________28_June_2017__________432____Waiting
29________Arsenal_1985_______10_July_2017__________420____Waiting
6_________Believer___________8_August_2017_________391____Waiting
26________Ammy_____________11_August_2017________388____Waiting
34________CaptainCake_______23_August_2017________376____Waiting
20________vavianovui_________21_September_2017_____347____Waiting
37________sovitor____________29_September_2017_____339____Waiting
25________Indian1___________25_October_2017_______313____Waiting
21________Shell81___________30_October_2017_______308____Waiting
18________JohnZhang________2_November_2017_______305____Waiting
5_________Yashkashyap______2_November_2017_______305____Waiting
24________ausie____________14_November_2017______293____Waiting
16________ausie____________16_November_2017______291____Waiting
36________Sapan___________21_November_2017______286____Waiting
17________Bardia___________22_November_2017______285____Waiting
35________pkp_____________27_November_2017______280____Waiting
32________MM&MR_________27_November_2017______280____Waiting
33________Kasia____________28_November_2017______279____Waiting
10________Claire___________28_November_2017______279____Waiting
28________alam1234_________5_December_2017_______272____Waiting
2_________Hly______________17_December_2017______260____Waiting
14________Titotito2__________20_December_2017______257____Waiting
9_________NI2AUS__________22_December_2017______255____Waiting
22________Ruki_____________23_December_2017______254____Waiting
11________hari1234__________4_January_2018________242____Waiting
30________anmacu__________17_January_2018_______229____Waiting
3_________Ethankyrie________19_January_2018_______227____Waiting
8_________PriyabratP________30_January_2018_______216____Waiting
15________KKs_____________2_February_2018_______213____Waiting
12________bbas____________9_February_2018_______206____waiting
7_________simon169________13_February_2018______202____Waiting
27________AtTheGates______25_February_2018______190____PriorityGranted
19________JMATA__________26_February_2018______189____Waiting
31________Blubb32_________28_February_2018______187____Waiting
1_________Aluree__________13_March_2018_________174____Waiting
4_________K1985__________16_March_2018_________171____Waiting
13________JLFJLF_________18_March_2018_________169____Waiting

Pending application count in 2017 : 24
Pending application count in 2018 : 13

Hello Friends, FYI. I have sorted the applicants based on 457 lodged date. Consecutive members kindly resume the count from #38.


----------



## Believer_07

I would be happy to see also a post of 457 visa grants these days.Guys, kindly share also your succesful applications.
For us who waited for 12 months above reading a visa grant stories from last year application would help us to rekindle our hopes.


----------



## mohansai28

#39
Application lodged on 26 Feb 2018
Status: Received
Position: Electrical Engineer
No Priority Request


----------



## Believer_07

Hi! Finally got my visa.
Lodge:August 17,2017
RFI:November 8,2017
Subsequent Entrant-De Facto 

We waited for 12 months and 18 days.We almost lose our hope as we sent the RFI after 4 months and left the country with bridging visa A.


----------



## Aluree

Believer_07 said:


> Hi! Finally got my visa.
> Lodge:August 17,2017
> RFI:November 8,2017
> Subsequent Entrant-De Facto
> 
> We waited for 12 months and 18 days.We almost lose our hope as we sent the RFI after 4 months and left the country with bridging visa A.


Congrats Believer! Wish everyone of us in the list get our visa soon


----------



## NI2AUS

Believer_07 said:


> Hi! Finally got my visa.
> Lodge:August 17,2017
> RFI:November 8,2017
> Subsequent Entrant-De Facto
> 
> We waited for 12 months and 18 days.We almost lose our hope as we sent the RFI after 4 months and left the country with bridging visa A.


Congratulations!!


----------



## PriyabratP

Believer_07 said:


> Hi! Finally got my visa.
> Lodge:August 17,2017
> RFI:November 8,2017
> Subsequent Entrant-De Facto
> 
> We waited for 12 months and 18 days.We almost lose our hope as we sent the RFI after 4 months and left the country with bridging visa A.


Congratulations &#128522; Nice to see Visa grants on start of the week.


----------



## hly

Believer_07 said:


> Hi! Finally got my visa.
> Lodge:August 17,2017
> RFI:November 8,2017
> Subsequent Entrant-De Facto
> 
> We waited for 12 months and 18 days.We almost lose our hope as we sent the RFI after 4 months and left the country with bridging visa A.


Congratulations!


----------



## captaincake

Believer_07 said:


> Hi! Finally got my visa.
> Lodge:August 17,2017
> RFI:November 8,2017
> Subsequent Entrant-De Facto
> 
> We waited for 12 months and 18 days.We almost lose our hope as we sent the RFI after 4 months and left the country with bridging visa A.


Hey man. Congestes to you!! I didn't have a chance to reply to you, but glad to see yours getting grandes! Hope mine will come soon &#128578;


----------



## JMATA

hi everyone good day!
im also waiting for our subsequent visa to be granted. I m just curious about this Bridging visas, is it possible to apply for thia while waiting for the subsequent visa to be granted?if yes, will the processing be much faster? 
god bless.


----------



## Shell81

JMATA said:


> hi everyone good day!
> im also waiting for our subsequent visa to be granted. I m just curious about this Bridging visas, is it possible to apply for thia while waiting for the subsequent visa to be granted?if yes, will the processing be much faster?
> god bless.


You need to be onshore to apply for a bridging visa , it kicks in once the 3 month tourist visa runs out . Unfortunately it doesn't speed up the process I've been on a bridging visa for 5 months . There are no work rights on most bridging visa . Good luck


----------



## lusakura

#40
Application lodged on 14 Feb 2018
RFI:	26 May 2018
RFI Submit: 8 Jun 2018
Status: Further assessment

It's glad to join here and seeing the visa granted news .


----------



## Titotito2

hi guys, 
pretty good news in the newsletter today. they are planning to finish all applications of visa 457 before the end of the year:
_the Subclass 457 visa pipeline is expected to be finalised by the end of the calendar year and the processing network are pro-actively prioritising the remaining caseload, including closely monitoring visa applications where the related nomination application is shortly to expire_

They also said that they are stopping the priority request service:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/september-2018

Finally some hope! worst case.. 3 and a half months


----------



## NI2AUS

Titotito2 said:


> hi guys,
> pretty good news in the newsletter today. they are planning to finish all applications of visa 457 before the end of the year:
> _the Subclass 457 visa pipeline is expected to be finalised by the end of the calendar year and the processing network are pro-actively prioritising the remaining caseload, including closely monitoring visa applications where the related nomination application is shortly to expire_
> 
> They also said that they are stopping the priority request service:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/september-2018
> 
> Finally some hope! worst case.. 3 and a half months


Thats awesome news! Hopefully they'll now process them by date submitted!


----------



## Shell81

Titotito2 said:


> hi guys,
> pretty good news in the newsletter today. they are planning to finish all applications of visa 457 before the end of the year:
> _the Subclass 457 visa pipeline is expected to be finalised by the end of the calendar year and the processing network are pro-actively prioritising the remaining caseload, including closely monitoring visa applications where the related nomination application is shortly to expire_
> 
> They also said that they are stopping the priority request service:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/september-2018
> 
> Finally some hope! worst case.. 3 and a half months


This is fantastic news , finally a worst case timeline .


----------



## Ruki

Finally something to keep our hopes alive. Hope we all get our visas before end of 2018. Cheers..


----------



## ausie

Thanks lord very good news,hopefully 457 visa waiting since 2017 is coming granted


----------



## AtTheGates

Visa approved Sept 04, 2018!


----------



## k1985

AtTheGates said:


> Visa approved Sept 04, 2018!


Congratulations AtTheGates ..!!
May i know your Occupation and RFI for your application?


----------



## ausie

Congrats the waiting list is coming soon


----------



## IamSean

Like most of you I'm checking my immi account constantly... It's been at 'recieved' since application in Feb.

Does anyone know if the status changes through application as the nomination gets approved and then the individual, or will I wake us with an 'approved' 457 visa one day in the immi account?

Thanks


----------



## Aleks

Hey Guys,

I've been a silent visitor for a while now. Anyhow the long wait is over for me, today I finally got my Visa!! 

Here're the details:
Applied on: 27th of November 2017
Sponsorship approved: 07 April 2018
Nomination and Visa: 06 Spetember 2018
No RFI, priority filed but never got a response. 
Occupation: Software Engineer
Low risk country... 

The application went from Received to Finalized, so no heads up 🙂 

Hope everyone gets their visa soon, don't lose hope. 

One last note: My migration agent from Live Work Australia deserves a shootout too, she has been amazing!


----------



## PriyabratP

Congratulations.. keep this good vibes coming in😎


----------



## k1985

My Visa Approved Today.


----------



## Kasia

Congrats to the last visa approvals! again, good to see some progress.

I also have a bit of good news - no visa yet, but we've got a case officer assigned and the nomination is being looked at (they asked the company to resend the contract, we are not sure why... but this was the only request, so I think that's good)

Fingers crossed for more approvals!


----------



## pranshu

newbienz said:


> I have also read the above estimates
> 
> But I was wondering if it is actually true and those who applied in November or early December are actually still waiting ?
> 
> Thanks for advising


did u get ur visa?


----------



## ausie

Congrats enjoy australia,i also hope my visa is granted soon,


----------



## Lucylucy

#41 Application lodged on 22 Dec 2017 RFI:	13 July 2018 
RFI Submit: 10 Aug 2018
Status: Further assessment


----------



## Simon169

Aluree said:


> Sl.No_____Member___________Application date______Days___Approved date
> 
> 23________Shubham__________28_June_2017__________432____Waiting
> 29________Arsenal_1985_______10_July_2017__________420____Waiting
> 6_________Believer___________8_August_2017_________391____Waiting
> 26________Ammy_____________11_August_2017________388____Waiting
> 34________CaptainCake_______23_August_2017________376____Waiting
> 20________vavianovui_________21_September_2017_____347____Waiting
> 37________sovitor____________29_September_2017_____339____Waiting
> 25________Indian1___________25_October_2017_______313____Waiting
> 21________Shell81___________30_October_2017_______308____Waiting
> 18________JohnZhang________2_November_2017_______305____Waiting
> 5_________Yashkashyap______2_November_2017_______305____Waiting
> 24________ausie____________14_November_2017______293____Waiting
> 16________ausie____________16_November_2017______291____Waiting
> 36________Sapan___________21_November_2017______286____Waiting
> 17________Bardia___________22_November_2017______285____Waiting
> 35________pkp_____________27_November_2017______280____Waiting
> 32________MM&MR_________27_November_2017______280____Waiting
> 33________Kasia____________28_November_2017______279____Waiting
> 10________Claire___________28_November_2017______279____Waiting
> 28________alam1234_________5_December_2017_______272____Waiting
> 2_________Hly______________17_December_2017______260____Waiting
> 14________Titotito2__________20_December_2017______257____Waiting
> 9_________NI2AUS__________22_December_2017______255____Waiting
> 22________Ruki_____________23_December_2017______254____Waiting
> 11________hari1234__________4_January_2018________242____Waiting
> 30________anmacu__________17_January_2018_______229____Waiting
> 3_________Ethankyrie________19_January_2018_______227____Waiting
> 8_________PriyabratP________30_January_2018_______216____Waiting
> 15________KKs_____________2_February_2018_______213____Waiting
> 12________bbas____________9_February_2018_______206____waiting
> 7_________simon169________13_February_2018______202____Waiting
> 27________AtTheGates______25_February_2018______190____PriorityGranted
> 19________JMATA__________26_February_2018______189____Waiting
> 31________Blubb32_________28_February_2018______187____Waiting
> 1_________Aluree__________13_March_2018_________174____Waiting
> 4_________K1985__________16_March_2018_________171____Waiting
> 13________JLFJLF_________18_March_2018_________169____Waiting
> 
> Pending application count in 2017 : 24
> Pending application count in 2018 : 13
> 
> Hello Friends, FYI. I have sorted the applicants based on 457 lodged date. Consecutive members kindly resume the count from #38.


Visa Granted Today. I am on the waiting list No.7.
Applied: 13 Feb 2018
Profession: University Lecturer
Priority applied: 28 June. But didn't get any answer.
RFI: 05 Sept, 1221 Form. Submitted: 07 Sept.
Visa granted: 10 Sept 2018!

It seems the processing speed up again. 
Hope every waiting person gets visa soon!


----------



## Kasia

Congratulation! Wooo whooo!

Can't wait to post such a message, too


----------



## Aluree

Sl.No_____Member___________Application date______Days___Approved date

23________Shubham__________28_June_2017__________439____Waiting
29________Arsenal_1985______10_July_2017__________427____Waiting
6_________Believer___________8_August_2017_________398____Visa Granted (04-Sep-18)
26________Ammy____________11_August_2017________395____Waiting
34________CaptainCake_______23_August_2017________383____Waiting
20________vavianovui________21_September_2017_____354____Waiting
37________sovitor___________29_September_2017_____346____Waiting
25________Indian1__________25_October_2017_______320____Waiting
21________Shell81__________30_October_2017_______315____Waiting
18________JohnZhang_______2_November_2017_______312____Waiting
5_________Yashkashyap_____2_November_2017_______312____Waiting
24________ausie___________14_November_2017______300____Waiting
16________ausie___________16_November_2017______298____Waiting
36________Sapan___________21_November_2017______293____Waiting
17________Bardia___________22_November_2017______292____Waiting
40________Aleks____________27_November_2017______287____Visa Granted (07-Sep-18)
35________pkp_____________27_November_2017______287____Waiting
32________MM&MR_________27_November_2017______287____Waiting
33________Kasia____________28_November_2017______286____Waiting
10________Claire___________28_November_2017______286____Waiting
28________alam1234_________5_December_2017_______279____Waiting
2_________Hly______________17_December_2017______267____Waiting
14________Titotito2_________20_December_2017______264____Waiting
41________Lucylucy_________22_December_2017______262____Waiting
9_________NI2AUS_________22_December_2017______262____Waiting
22________Ruki____________23_December_2017______261____Waiting
11________hari1234_________4_January_2018________249____Waiting
30________anmacu_________17_January_2018_______236____Waiting
3_________Ethankyrie_______19_January_2018_______234____Waiting
8_________PriyabratP_______30_January_2018_______223____Waiting
15________KKs_____________2_February_2018_______220____Waiting
12________bbas_____________9_February_2018_______213____waiting
7_________simon169_________13_February_2018______209____Visa Granted (10-Sep-18)
39________lusakura_________14_February_2018______208____Waiting
27________AtTheGates_______25_February_2018______197____Visa Granted (04-Sep-18)
38________mohansai28_______26_February_2018______196____Waiting
19________JMATA____________26_February_2018______196____Waiting
31________Blubb32__________28_February_2018______194____Waiting
1_________Aluree___________13_March_2018_________181____Waiting
4_________K1985____________16_March_2018_________178____Visa Granted (07-Sep-18)
13________JLFJLF___________18_March_2018_________176____Waiting

Pending application count in 2017 : 24
Pending application count in 2018 : 12

Approved application count: 5

Hello Friends, FYI. I have sorted the applicants based on 457 lodged date. Consecutive members kindly resume the count from #42


----------



## Ethankyrie

*Simon169*

Hi! How did you know your on waiting list?


----------



## sumosari

Count :- 43
457 Subsequent application
Application submitted on 10-Jan-18


----------



## IamSean

#44 
457 Application lodged on 14th Feb 2018
No RFI
Status: Received
Occupation: Recruitment Consultant


----------



## Kasia

Hi guys, I applied for a bridging visa B last Thursday and got it approved today. How nice is that 

My reason for doing this was that I hadn't anticipated such a long processing time when applying for the 457 visa and I see travelling as a good way of filling in time. And this is exactly what I stated in the application, with no supporting documents, as I haven't bought any flight tickets yet (wanted to get a decision first). Also, although the time frame I gave them was in October (1st to 30th), the visa is already active and allows me to travel until the beginning of Nov. Hihi 

Interestingly, as I said before, I applied for the new bridging visa last Thursday and we got a case officer assigned for our nomination the day after it. No idea whether this was a coincidence or whether they had to have a look at the application. 

Wooo, whooo, can't wait to see a bit of the world again!


----------



## Jobin

Kasia said:


> Hi guys, I applied for a bridging visa B last Thursday and got it approved today. How nice is that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reason for doing this was that I hadn't anticipated such a long processing time when applying for the 457 visa and I see travelling as a good way of filling in time. And this is exactly what I stated in the application, with no supporting documents, as I haven't bought any flight tickets yet (wanted to get a decision first). Also, although the time frame I gave them was in October (1st to 30th), the visa is already active and allows me to travel until the beginning of Nov. Hihi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly, as I said before, I applied for the new bridging visa last Thursday and we got a case officer assigned for our nomination the day after it. No idea whether this was a coincidence or whether they had to have a look at the application.
> 
> Wooo, whooo, can't wait to see a bit of the world again!


Are you based offshore and which country?


----------



## Kasia

Kasia said:


> Hi guys, I applied for a bridging visa B last Thursday and got it approved today. How nice is that
> 
> My reason for doing this was that I hadn't anticipated such a long processing time when applying for the 457 visa and I see travelling as a good way of filling in time. And this is exactly what I stated in the application, with no supporting documents, as I haven't bought any flight tickets yet (wanted to get a decision first). Also, although the time frame I gave them was in October (1st to 30th), the visa is already active and allows me to travel until the beginning of Nov. Hihi
> 
> Interestingly, as I said before, I applied for the new bridging visa last Thursday and we got a case officer assigned for our nomination the day after it. No idea whether this was a coincidence or whether they had to have a look at the application.
> 
> Wooo, whooo, can't wait to see a bit of the world again!





Jobin said:


> Are you based offshore and which country?


Hi Jobin, no, I'm in Australia. I was on a bridging visa A, which does not allow to reenter Australia. That's why I applied for the new one.


----------



## Lucylucy

Kasia said:


> Kasia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, I applied for a bridging visa B last Thursday and got it approved today. How nice is that
> 
> My reason for doing this was that I hadn't anticipated such a long processing time when applying for the 457 visa and I see travelling as a good way of filling in time. And this is exactly what I stated in the application, with no supporting documents, as I haven't bought any flight tickets yet (wanted to get a decision first). Also, although the time frame I gave them was in October (1st to 30th), the visa is already active and allows me to travel until the beginning of Nov. Hihi
> 
> Interestingly, as I said before, I applied for the new bridging visa last Thursday and we got a case officer assigned for our nomination the day after it. No idea whether this was a coincidence or whether they had to have a look at the application.
> 
> Wooo, whooo, can't wait to see a bit of the world again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jobin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you based offshore and which country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Jobin, no, I'm in Australia. I was on a bridging visa A, which does not allow to reenter Australia. That's why I applied for the new one.
Click to expand...

This was the same for me - application was at "received" status from December until July, which is when I applied for Bridging Visa B (I am onshore and needed to visit my home in UK).
After my BVB was granted, I then received a RFI on my 457 application. 
I submitted RFI on 10th August.
My trip to UK was August 23 to Sept 10.
My BVB has now expired and still had no update since I submitted RFI.
Hoping to hear something soon, I have a feeling the BVB made them look at the file.


----------



## Kasia

Lucylucy said:


> This was the same for me - application was at "received" status from December until July, which is when I applied for Bridging Visa B (I am onshore and needed to visit my home in UK).
> After my BVB was granted, I then received a RFI on my 457 application.
> I submitted RFI on 10th August.
> My trip to UK was August 23 to Sept 10.
> My BVB has now expired and still had no update since I submitted RFI.
> Hoping to hear something soon, I have a feeling the BVB made them look at the file.


Maybe you should apply for another BVB


----------



## Chrissy.C

#45
457 visa
- Sponsorship lodged on 30th Nov 2017 (Approved on 10th May 2018)
- Nomination lodged on 16th January 2018
- Application lodged on 28th Feb 2018
No RFI
Status: Received

Hello everyone, I am actually quite confused my situation as my agent has lodged all of the above separately. Could someone please tell me when my case should be counted from the processing time? Have anyone same situation with me? Thanks


----------



## Chrissy.C

Kasia said:


> Hi guys, I applied for a bridging visa B last Thursday and got it approved today. How nice is that
> 
> My reason for doing this was that I hadn't anticipated such a long processing time when applying for the 457 visa and I see travelling as a good way of filling in time. And this is exactly what I stated in the application, with no supporting documents, as I haven't bought any flight tickets yet (wanted to get a decision first). Also, although the time frame I gave them was in October (1st to 30th), the visa is already active and allows me to travel until the beginning of Nov. Hihi
> 
> Interestingly, as I said before, I applied for the new bridging visa last Thursday and we got a case officer assigned for our nomination the day after it. No idea whether this was a coincidence or whether they had to have a look at the application.
> 
> Wooo, whooo, can't wait to see a bit of the world again!


Hi Kasia, may I know have you applied BVB by yourself or your agent? Did you provide any substantial documents? Because I am thinking to apply by myself to save the agent charges but I am a bit worried I cannot handle it very well with the department if any further details required later on. Thanks


----------



## Kasia

Chrissy.C said:


> Hi Kasia, may I know have you applied BVB by yourself or your agent? Did you provide any substantial documents? Because I am thinking to apply by myself to save the agent charges but I am a bit worried I cannot handle it very well with the department if any further details required later on. Thanks


Hi Chrissy, I applied by myself. I didn't provide any documents, because I don't actually need to leave Australia - I just wanted to travel and so didn't have any flight tickets.
I'm not an agent and obviously I can't help you, but my application didn't seem hard. Do you have access to your own immi account?


----------



## Chrissy.C

Kasia said:


> Hi Chrissy, I applied by myself. I didn't provide any documents, because I don't actually need to leave Australia - I just wanted to travel and so didn't have any flight tickets.
> I'm not an agent and obviously I can't help you, but my application didn't seem hard. Do you have access to your own immi account?


Yes I do have my immi account. So meant you were paying $145 for testing/pushing your case to move forward?! Me too! I just really wanted to travel/holiday..


----------



## PriyabratP

No Visa grants yet in this week !!


----------



## Claire51

*Visa granted !!!!!*

Visa granted today guys !!!!!
I can't stop shaking and crying !

Applied on the 28th of Nov 2017
Granted on the 13th of Sept 2018
No RFI
No priority
Single main applicant offshore, from France (low risk)
Occupation Biotechnologist

Seriously this is the best timing, I was just about to ask for a tourist visa to visit my bf who has been waiting for me for 9 months +. I was so depressed lately I was thinking about giving up, but hey it happened !!

Really big thank you to all of you guys, for all the support and info. If you wanna meet up in Sydney to laugh about this procedure, I'll be more than happy to! 
Don't give up it will arrive eventually. I'll keep thinking about all of you as I know this is stupidly hard to deal with.


----------



## 371721

Claire51 said:


> Visa granted today guys !!!!!
> I can't stop shaking and crying !
> 
> Applied on the 28th of Nov 2017
> Granted on the 13th of Sept 2018
> No RFI
> No priority
> Single main applicant offshore, from France (low risk)
> Occupation Biotechnologist
> 
> Seriously this is the best timing, I was just about to ask for a tourist visa to visit my bf who has been waiting for me for 9 months +. I was so depressed lately I was thinking about giving up, but hey it happened !!
> 
> Really big thank you to all of you guys, for all the support and info. If you wanna meet up in Sydney to laugh about this procedure, I'll be more than happy to!
> Don't give up it will arrive eventually. I'll keep thinking about all of you as I know this is stupidly hard to deal with.


Congrats!!! I am so happy for you!! 
Have a safe trip and a great start in your new life!! &#128578;


----------



## anmacu

Visa granted a few minutes ago.

Applied on the 17th of January 2018
Granted on the 13th of Sept 2018 
No RFI 
No priority 
Visa granted for my two kids and wife also.
I am from Colombia I believe a hard risk country ( but not anymore)
Occupation. Industrial Engineering 

Thank you all, this forum helps a lot to keep hope alive. 

Best for all.


----------



## Kasia

Chrissy.C said:


> Yes I do have my immi account. So meant you were paying $145 for testing/pushing your case to move forward?! Me too! I just really wanted to travel/holiday..


Well, my main goal was to go travelling and for this I was prepared to sacrifice $145. The "pushing" is rather a welcomed side effect, assuming it really had anything to do with the BVB


----------



## Kasia

Ohhhh, it's like music to my ears! congratulations guys!!!!


----------



## Claire51

Thank you so much all !! Wish you all the best !


----------



## NI2AUS

Claire51 said:


> Visa granted today guys !!!!!
> I can't stop shaking and crying !
> 
> Applied on the 28th of Nov 2017
> Granted on the 13th of Sept 2018
> No RFI
> No priority
> Single main applicant offshore, from France (low risk)
> Occupation Biotechnologist
> 
> Seriously this is the best timing, I was just about to ask for a tourist visa to visit my bf who has been waiting for me for 9 months +. I was so depressed lately I was thinking about giving up, but hey it happened !!
> 
> Really big thank you to all of you guys, for all the support and info. If you wanna meet up in Sydney to laugh about this procedure, I'll be more than happy to!
> Don't give up it will arrive eventually. I'll keep thinking about all of you as I know this is stupidly hard to deal with.


Congratulations! I've been waiting to see my GF for 11 months so i know exactly how you're feeling! Its awful!

ENJOY!


----------



## Aluree

Sl.No_____Member___________Application date______Days___Approved date

23________Shubham__________28_June_2017__________442____Waiting
29________Arsenal_1985_____10_July_2017__________430____Waiting
6_________Believer_________8_August_2017_________401____Visa Granted (04-Sep-18)
26________Ammy_____________11_August_2017________398____Waiting
34________CaptainCake______23_August_2017________386____Waiting
20________vavianovui_______21_September_2017_____357____Waiting
37________sovitor__________29_September_2017_____349____Waiting
25________Indian1__________25_October_2017_______323____Waiting
21________Shell81__________30_October_2017_______318____Waiting
18________JohnZhang________2_November_2017_______315____Waiting
5_________Yashkashyap______2_November_2017_______315____Waiting
24________ausie____________14_November_2017______303____Waiting
16________ausie____________16_November_2017______301____Waiting
36________Sapan____________21_November_2017______296____Waiting
17________Bardia___________22_November_2017______295____Waiting
40________Aleks____________27_November_2017______290____Visa Granted (07-Sep-18)
35________pkp______________27_November_2017______290____Waiting
32________MM&MR____________27_November_2017______290____Waiting
33________Kasia____________28_November_2017______289____Waiting
10________Claire___________28_November_2017______289____Visa Granted (13-Sep-18)
28________alam1234_________5_December_2017_______282____Waiting
2_________Hly______________17_December_2017______270____Waiting
14________Titotito2________20_December_2017______267____Waiting
41________Lucylucy_________22_December_2017______265____Waiting
9_________NI2AUS___________22_December_2017______265____Waiting
22________Ruki_____________23_December_2017______264____Waiting
11________hari1234_________4_January_2018________252____Waiting
42________sumosari_________10_January_2018_______246____Waiting
30________anmacu___________17_January_2018_______239____Visa Granted (13-Sep-18)
3_________Ethankyrie_______19_January_2018_______237____Waiting
8_________PriyabratP_______30_January_2018_______226____Waiting
15________KKs______________2_February_2018_______223____Waiting
12________bbas_____________9_February_2018_______216____waiting
7_________simon169_________13_February_2018______212____Visa Granted (10-Sep-18)
43________IamSean__________14_February_2018______211____Waiting
39________lusakura_________14_February_2018______211____Waiting
27________AtTheGates_______25_February_2018______200____Visa Granted (04-Sep-18)
38________mohansai28_______26_February_2018______199____Waiting
19________JMATA____________26_February_2018______199____Waiting
31________Blubb32__________28_February_2018______197____Waiting
1_________Aluree___________13_March_2018_________184____Waiting
4_________K1985____________16_March_2018_________181____Visa Granted (07-Sep-18)
13________JLFJLF___________18_March_2018_________179____Waiting

Pending application count in 2017 : 23
Pending application count in 2018 : 13

Approved application count: 7

As per the above record, approval rate per day(ignoring weekends): 0.88

Hello Friends, FYI. I have sorted the applicants based on 457 lodged date. Consecutive members kindly resume the count from #44

Congrats for visa granted and Best of luck to people who are all waiting!!!


----------



## Chrissy.C

Kasia said:


> Well, my main goal was to go travelling and for this I was prepared to sacrifice $145. The "pushing" is rather a welcomed side effect, assuming it really had anything to do with the BVB


Thanks Kasia. Yes I agreed and I am going to do so. I just found BVB can actually easy to apply from immi account which is I never know before. Hehehe


----------



## Claire51

NI2AUS said:


> Congratulations! I've been waiting to see my GF for 11 months so i know exactly how you're feeling! Its awful!
> 
> ENJOY!


I know, it should be forbidden to be that far from the one you love for that long ! I am sure it is gonna come soon 

Thank you so much and good luck to both of you ! You can do it


----------



## Kasia

Chrissy.C said:


> Thanks Kasia. Yes I agreed and I am going to do so. I just found BVB can actually easy to apply from immi account which is I never know before. Hehehe


Good luck and let us know how it went


----------



## hari1234

Finally my subsequent visa got approved.

Applied on January 04 2018
Visa Granted September 14 2018
No priority requested
Fragomen is the immigration firm who applied for us

I finally get to bring my 11 month old son and wife to Australia.

Hope everyone gets their visa approved soon as well.


----------



## Bardia

Hi Guys 

Do my partner need to have english test result for the subsequent visa? 

As I could not find any english test requirment for subsequnet entrant on homeaffairs website.

Can someone please help me. 

Kind Regards,


----------



## captaincake

Hey Guys

457 approved 14/09/2018/. Applied 23/08/2018. 13 months waiting onshore.

All the best to the rest of you!


----------



## mohansai28

Visa Granted

Date applied: 26/02/18
No RFI, No Priority
Occupation: Electrical Engineer
Visa granted on 14/09/18

Hopefully they will clear more 457's


----------



## Shell81

Hey folks , noticed on my immi account my application was last updated today but nothing has changed . Has everyone else’s done the same ? I think it may be system wide instead of any progress on my individual application . Thanks


----------



## Titotito2

Shell81 said:


> Hey folks , noticed on my immi account my application was last updated today but nothing has changed . Has everyone else's done the same ? I think it may be system wide instead of any progress on my individual application . Thanks


Hi Shell81,
It happened to me in March. I am not sure why... but nothing happened then.
Though, mine hasn't changed today so they might be looking at your application! &#128578;


----------



## Shell81

Titotito2 said:


> Hi Shell81,
> It happened to me in March. I am not sure why... but nothing happened then.
> Though, mine hasn't changed today so they might be looking at your application! &#128578;


It happened to us last November that's why I'm thinking it's not worth getting excited about . Would be ace if it was being looked at &#128077;


----------



## PriyabratP

captaincake said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> 457 approved 14/09/2018/. Applied 23/08/2018. 13 months waiting onshore.
> 
> All the best to the rest of you!


Congratulations.. good to see 3-4 visas getting approved on one day. I.e 14th sept.


----------



## Titotito2

Anyone else has had their processing time updated to 14 to 15 months? soon iti will take longer to get the visa than the lenght of the visa itself...
This is ridiculous... so depressing! :-(


----------



## Kasia

Same here... Although the global processing time hasn't been updated yet...


----------



## Abcdh9425

Hello Everyone,
I’ve been one of the silent reader my lawyer has applied nomination on behalf of me in the end of Jan 2018 but whenever I’m asking him, he is saying still nomination is not approved but I’ve see that nominations used to be approved quick and visa takes more time. Can anyone help me in this as he just applied nomination only for me and I don't have any access to check it...


----------



## Shell81

Titotito2 said:


> Anyone else has had their processing time updated to 14 to 15 months? soon iti will take longer to get the visa than the lenght of the visa itself...
> This is ridiculous... so depressing! :-(


Mine has changed to this too &#128546;. Although in some ways it's good news as it means last month they were concentrating on older applications .


----------



## Shell81

Abcdh9425 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I've been one of the silent reader my lawyer has applied nomination on behalf of me in the end of Jan 2018 but whenever I'm asking him, he is saying still nomination is not approved but I've see that nominations used to be approved quick and visa takes more time. Can anyone help me in this as he just applied nomination only for me and I don't have any access to check it...


I wouldn't worry too much , our nomination took 9 months to be approved and 3 months later still waiting for our visa.


----------



## Abcdh9425

Shell81 said:


> Abcdh9425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> I've been one of the silent reader my lawyer has applied nomination on behalf of me in the end of Jan 2018 but whenever I'm asking him, he is saying still nomination is not approved but I've see that nominations used to be approved quick and visa takes more time. Can anyone help me in this as he just applied nomination only for me and I don't have any access to check it...
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much , our nomination took 9 months to be approved and 3 months later still waiting for our visa.
Click to expand...

Can I ask you when you have applied for nomination and whats the occupation ?


----------



## Chrissy.C

Same here... it was still showing 8-13 months last night while I am applying for BVB...


----------



## Chrissy.C

Abcdh9425 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I've been one of the silent reader my lawyer has applied nomination on behalf of me in the end of Jan 2018 but whenever I'm asking him, he is saying still nomination is not approved but I've see that nominations used to be approved quick and visa takes more time. Can anyone help me in this as he just applied nomination only for me and I don't have any access to check it...


My agent has lodged my nomination application on 16 January but still had no response yet...
FYI


----------



## Kasia

The new global processing times are out now, confirming the 14 to 15 months...

I just hope that the department is really trying to work through all of the 457s till the end of this year, as it was stated in the newsletter.

For the 482 TSS: 49 to 77 days for short-term and 38 to 64 days for medium-term.


----------



## CT33

Hi everyone, 

I've been a silent reader on this forum for a while now and would like to give my details to hopefully provide some of you with a confidence boost.

Standard Business Sponsor, Nomination & Application all submitted at the same time on 26th Feb 2018.
Standard Business Sponsor approved 15th May 2018.
Nomination approved 14th September 2018.
Visa approved and granted 17th September 2018. (4 year visa)

Occupation - Fire Safety Engineer (falls under Engineering Professionals NEC)
Onshore applicant. Was on a bridging visa from 10th April 2018.
Low risk country - UK/Ireland

Best of luck to everyone still on the waiting list! It'll come soon!


----------



## Chrissy.C

CT33 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been a silent reader on this forum for a while now and would like to give my details to hopefully provide some of you with a confidence boost.
> 
> Standard Business Sponsor, Nomination & Application all submitted at the same time on 26th Feb 2018.
> Standard Business Sponsor approved 15th May 2018.
> Nomination approved 14th September 2018.
> Visa approved and granted 17th September 2018. (4 year visa)
> 
> Occupation - Fire Safety Engineer (falls under Engineering Professionals NEC)
> Onshore applicant. Was on a bridging visa from 10th April 2018.
> Low risk country - UK/Ireland
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still on the waiting list! It'll come soon!


Congrats! Just realised we have got almost similar dates for application lodged (2 days different) and sponsorship approved (5 days different). My situation is a bit confused as my agent has lodged all of the these separately. Wish I can share your luck. 

- Sponsorship lodged on 30th Nov 2017 (Approved on 10th May 2018)
- Nomination lodged on 16th January 2018
- Application lodged on 28th Feb 2018


----------



## PriyabratP

Kasia said:


> The new global processing times are out now, confirming the 14 to 15 months...
> 
> I just hope that the department is really trying to work through all of the 457s till the end of this year, as it was stated in the newsletter.
> 
> For the 482 TSS: 49 to 77 days for short-term and 38 to 64 days for medium-term.


It's getting unbearable now .. I was expecting it to be 8-14 months as I saw many people who applied on 2018 also got their visa. &#128528;


----------



## 371721

PriyabratP said:


> Kasia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new global processing times are out now, confirming the 14 to 15 months...
> 
> I just hope that the department is really trying to work through all of the 457s till the end of this year, as it was stated in the newsletter.
> 
> For the 482 TSS: 49 to 77 days for short-term and 38 to 64 days for medium-term.
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting unbearable now .. I was expecting it to be 8-14 months as I saw many people who applied on 2018 also got their visa. &#128528;
Click to expand...

Same here. I know we shouldn't rely too much on this number but I am a bit angry and sad.
I am happy for everyone who waited this long and got the visa now but seriously I don-t wanna be one of them.


----------



## ausie

Yes same my immi account 14 to 15 months , im so depressing, hopefully next month have a good news,$$$$$$


----------



## Yashkashyap999

Processing time change again 14 to 15 months applied on 2nd Nov as a chef status still received so stressful god's know what going on


----------



## Jason_PH

Been following this thread for a year already. 
Finally lady luck is on my side. The wait is over.

457 Visa Lodge: Aug 18, 2017
Visa Granted : Sept 11, 2018
Position: Cook

Don't loose hope mates. One day it will be your turn.
Looking forward for a better future in Sydney.


----------



## NI2AUS

Jason_PH said:


> Been following this thread for a year already.
> Finally lady luck is on my side. The wait is over.
> 
> 457 Visa Lodge: Aug 18, 2017
> Visa Granted : Sept 11, 2018
> Position: Cook
> 
> Don't loose hope mates. One day it will be your turn.
> Looking forward for a better future in Sydney.


Congrats Jason! Were you onshore or offshore??

Goodluck and enjoy!


----------



## mgps

Jason_PH said:


> Been following this thread for a year already.
> Finally lady luck is on my side. The wait is over.
> 
> 457 Visa Lodge: Aug 18, 2017
> Visa Granted : Sept 11, 2018
> Position: Cook
> 
> Don't loose hope mates. One day it will be your turn.
> Looking forward for a better future in Sydney.


Congrats Jason  , Enjoy and All the very Best!!


----------



## Claire51

I keep reading this forum and just saw the processing time change...
I am so sorry guys, please keep your hopes high, and stick to the idea that they want to clear the backlog by the end of the this year so 3 more months max ! 
Good luck to all of you, let's pray for the best !


----------



## Jason_PH

NI2AUS said:


> Congrats Jason! Were you onshore or offshore??
> 
> Goodluck and enjoy!


Thanks Mate. Applied offshore.


----------



## kris251187

*The wait continues*

Guys , I Lodged my Visa On Dec - 2017 . I'm yet to get it .

Guys who recently got your visa approved , Congratulations . Did u get 457 Visa or was it converted to 482 ?

Also , can we apply for 482 Visa when the 457 is still in progress?


----------



## NI2AUS

Hi all, just an update regarding my recent 'conversations' with Home Affairs.

Back in June 2018, a MP and CEO of the Nominating company followed up with Home Affairs regarding the waiting time for my application. The response given to them was that they are unable to prioritise applications ahead of others and it is done by date submitted...
I called up Home Affairs this week and I was then told that applications are NOT processed by date submitted. At first I was told that those who have family in Australia, get processed first (which is understandable). When I pressed to them the previous response given back in June, they couldn't give an answer and advised me to put in a complaint. I have since written a complaint and got a response today which once again confirmed that applications are not processed via date submitted, but are processed on case by case basis... go figure. 

They also mentioned that once your application time is longer than the estimated processing time, then you should get in contact with them.


----------



## NI2AUS

ni2aus said:


> hi all, just an update regarding my recent 'conversations' with home affairs.
> 
> Back in june 2018, a mp and ceo of the nominating company followed up with home affairs regarding the waiting time for my application. The response given to them was that they are unable to prioritise applications ahead of others and it is done by date submitted...
> I called up home affairs this week and i was then told that applications are not processed by date submitted. At first i was told that those who have family in australia, get processed first (which is understandable). When i pressed to them the previous response given back in june, they couldn't give an answer and advised me to put in a complaint. I have since written a complaint and got a response today which once again confirmed that applications are not processed via date submitted, but are processed on case by case basis... Go figure.
> 
> They also mentioned that once your application time is longer than the estimated processing time, then you should get in contact with them.


and just like that i've got a request for further info!!


----------



## Titotito2

Slightly positive note for all the ones on a bridging visa who wish to travel. 
I applied for a BVB yesterday and it got granted this morning. At least they are processing the bridging visas really quickly 🙂
I wish the actual visa was granted but that’s better than nothing!


----------



## lusakura

Visa granted 21 Sep.
Totally 222 days.
Hope all of you will get visa soon!


----------



## Kasia

woooo whooo!!!! fantastic news!


----------



## KKs

Congratulations... Visa grant is for Subsequent entrant or main applicant ?


----------



## lusakura

Main applicant and with whole family


----------



## Yashkashyap999

Bad news my Visa not grant becouse my nomination expire nomination apply on 12 may 2017 grant on 30 August 2017 expire 30 august 2018 visa apply on 2nd Nov 2017 and 18sep 2018 immigration send me letter they say ur visa not grant becouse ur nomination was expire and u not attach new nomination u have to withdraw ur application or leave a comment


----------



## Aluree

Yashkashyap999 said:


> Bad news my Visa not grant becouse my nomination expire nomination apply on 12 may 2017 grant on 30 August 2017 expire 30 august 2018 visa apply on 2nd Nov 2017 and 18sep 2018 immigration send me letter they say ur visa not grant becouse ur nomination was expire and u not attach new nomination u have to withdraw ur application or leave a comment


We are really sorry to hear about this news and feel petrified!

Is there any chance you can submit the new nomination and get the grant?

Did you speak to your agent on this matter? Who is you migration agent?


----------



## Yashkashyap999

457 visa is closed so that why we not able to apply new nomination for 457 Visa I m withdraw my 457 visa and apply 482 Visa


----------



## Aluree

Yashkashyap999 said:


> 457 visa is closed so that why we not able to apply new nomination for 457 Visa I m withdraw my 457 visa and apply 482 Visa


Oh okay. Don't worry, you will get it soon.


----------



## sovitor

*Visa Granted*

Finally our visa was granted.

Application: 29/09/2017 onshore.
RFI: 22/01/2018
Granted: 20/09/2018
Position: Electrical Engineer Technician.

I hope that, just like ours, the anguish of yours will end soon, all the best for you guys.


----------



## Aluree

sovitor said:


> Finally our visa was granted.
> 
> Application: 29/09/2017 onshore.
> RFI: 22/01/2018
> Granted: 20/09/2018
> Position: Electrical Engineer Technician.
> 
> I hope that, just like ours, the anguish of yours will end soon, all the best for you guys.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## hly

Hi anyone submitted RFI for your visa and still waiting for it to be granted?


----------



## Sofia2018

hly said:


> Hi anyone submitted RFI for your visa and still waiting for it to be granted?


As me. I submitted RFI and waiting for visa now.


----------



## Rohitha131

Hi, I’ve applied for 457 as a subsequent entrant on 8th February 2018, RFI on 10th Feb. medical was done on 14th March 2018. No news since then, but I see those who applied after that are granted with visa. Any idea how long will it take or the rational behind granting visas. This delay seems only for 457 as they grant 482 within days.


----------



## NI2AUS

Rohitha131 said:


> Hi, I've applied for 457 as a subsequent entrant on 8th February 2018, RFI on 10th Feb. medical was done on 14th March 2018. No news since then, but I see those who applied after that are granted with visa. Any idea how long will it take or the rational behind granting visas. This delay seems only for 457 as they grant 482 within days.


Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## Rohitha131

Hi, applied offshore


----------



## itssushma22

Hi ,

I have applied dependent visa 457 and got the status Received on 8th Jan 2018 and completed medical on 17th April . after that there is no update on status 
Can you please help out either i need to cancel this visa and applied another visa which will take less processing time or need to wait for sometimes .

Please provide valuable suggestion , Thanks in advance


----------



## Rohitha131

itssushma22 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have applied dependent visa 457 and got the status Received on 8th Jan 2018 and completed medical on 17th April . after that there is no update on status
> Can you please help out either i need to cancel this visa and applied another visa which will take less processing time or need to wait for sometimes .
> 
> Please provide valuable suggestion , Thanks in advance


I'm in the same boat. Done all including medical almost seven months ago still no result. Status showing as received only.


----------



## hly

Sofia2018 said:


> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anyone submitted RFI for your visa and still waiting for it to be granted?
> 
> 
> 
> As me. I submitted RFI and waiting for visa now.
Click to expand...

Hi may I know how long have you been waiting for?


----------



## itssushma22

Rohitha131 said:


> I'm in the same boat. Done all including medical almost seven months ago still no result. Status showing as received only.


i am in onshore . any idea how much time it will take


----------



## Rohitha131

itssushma22 said:


> Rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Done all including medical almost seven months ago still no result. Status showing as received only.
> 
> 
> 
> i am in onshore . any idea how much time it will take
Click to expand...

I have no idea, only hope is the newsletter that was published by immigration saying that they expect to complete the backlog by end of this year. This waiting is killing and I don't think it's good and genuine what they do by dragging the grants.


----------



## NI2AUS

itssushma22 said:


> i am in onshore . any idea how much time it will take


Hi, its anyones guess! Theyve stated that applications are processed on a case by case basis and not date submitted. It's believed that they should have all 457 applications by the end of the year. so just keep the faith


----------



## Rohitha131

NI2AUS said:


> itssushma22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am in onshore . any idea how much time it will take
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, its anyones guess! Theyve stated that applications are processed on a case by case basis and not date submitted. It's believed that they should have all 457 applications by the end of the year. so just keep the faith
Click to expand...

Let's keep the hope ! Few more months or days I believe &#128522;


----------



## Sofia2018

Just few days ago. My status is initial assessment. I applied on 22 february 2018


----------



## Sofia2018

hly said:


> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anyone submitted RFI for your visa and still waiting for it to be granted?
> 
> 
> 
> As me. I submitted RFI and waiting for visa now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi may I know how long have you been waiting for?
Click to expand...

 just few days ago. I applied on 22 February 2018


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Hi yeshkaahyp
Really sorry to hear.but
How is it possible 🙆‍♀️ people are getting visa after 15 monnths.i am also really disappointed. My application also submitted 28 th June 2017.but i really don't know regarding this nominations expiry. It means my one also expiry may be.but till now i didnt heard anything from my agent.:'( 😢 😢


----------



## Ruki

Yashkashyap999 said:


> Bad news my Visa not grant becouse my nomination expire nomination apply on 12 may 2017 grant on 30 August 2017 expire 30 august 2018 visa apply on 2nd Nov 2017 and 18sep 2018 immigration send me letter they say ur visa not grant becouse ur nomination was expire and u not attach new nomination u have to withdraw ur application or leave a comment


Sorry to hear this bad news . First time heard something like this. What really went wrong?. Why they took so long to inform you about this? This is not acceptable at all after a long wait. They should have informed you this before. I hope you have applied as CHEF . I'm heading into 10 months and my IELTS and Medical is nearly going to get expire . It's time to start following up our applications otherwise we might ended up in another senario like this. &#129317;


----------



## hly

Sofia2018 said:


> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anyone submitted RFI for your visa and still waiting for it to be granted?
> 
> 
> 
> As me. I submitted RFI and waiting for visa now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi may I know how long have you been waiting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just few days ago. I applied on 22 February 2018
Click to expand...

Same here. Submitted my RFI a few days ago. Hopefully our visas will get granted soon. Please let me know if your one get approved


----------



## Sofia2018

hly said:


> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anyone submitted RFI for your visa and still waiting for it to be granted?
> 
> 
> 
> As me. I submitted RFI and waiting for visa now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi may I know how long have you been waiting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just few days ago. I applied on 22 February 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Submitted my RFI a few days ago. Hopefully our visas will get granted soon. Please let me know if your one get approved
Click to expand...

I will inform.you when i get it. My immigration told me it will be happened soon.
Hi
My visa was granted today. Did your visa grant?
Hope you will get happy ending for it.


----------



## Yashkashyap999

Ielts general exam expire 3years
for skill Visa


----------



## ausie

Also me submited RFI last may 2018 until now waiting my visa granted😍👍💯


----------



## Aluree

ausie said:


> Also me submited RFI last may 2018 until now waiting my visa granted&#128525;&#128077;&#128175;


Congratulations!!!Was it approved today?


----------



## Sofia2018

Sofia2018 said:


> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anyone submitted RFI for your visa and still waiting for it to be granted?
> 
> 
> 
> As me. I submitted RFI and waiting for visa now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi may I know how long have you been waiting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just few days ago. I applied on 22 February 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Submitted my RFI a few days ago. Hopefully our visas will get granted soon. Please let me know if your one get approved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will inform.you when i get it. My immigration told me it will be happened soon.
Click to expand...

My immaccount changed to further assessment. How about yours? Let me know if any change here. Thanks


----------



## Aluree

Hello Friends!. Finally My visa granted today.
Lodged date (incl medical & pcc) : 13th March 2018
Nomination approval and visa granted: 27th September 2018
Occupation: CAE Analyst.(Mechanical)

All the best for those who are waiting.
I hope they will finalize all the applications before mid of December. 
Stay positive!!!


----------



## Aluree

Sl.No_____Member___________Application date______Days___Approved date

23________Shubham__________28_June_2017__________456____Waiting
29________Arsenal_1985_____10_July_2017__________444____Waiting
6_________Believer_________8_August_2017_________415____Visa Granted (04-Sep-18)
26________Ammy_____________11_August_2017________412____Waiting
46________Jason_PH_________18_August_2017________405____Visa Granted (11-Sep-18)
34________CaptainCake______23_August_2017________400____Visa Granted (14-Sep-2018)
20________vavianovui_______21_September_2017_____371____Waiting
37________sovitor__________29_September_2017_____363____Visa Granted (20-Sep-2018)
25________Indian1__________25_October_2017_______337____Waiting
21________Shell81__________30_October_2017_______332____Waiting
18________JohnZhang________2_November_2017_______329____Waiting
5_________Yashkashyap______2_November_2017_______329____Waiting
24________ausie____________14_November_2017______317____Waiting
16________ausie____________16_November_2017______315____Waiting
36________Sapan____________21_November_2017______310____Waiting
17________Bardia___________22_November_2017______309____Waiting
40________Aleks____________27_November_2017______304____Visa Granted (07-Sep-18)
35________pkp______________27_November_2017______304____Waiting
32________MM&MR____________27_November_2017______304____Waiting
33________Kasia____________28_November_2017______303____Waiting
10________Claire___________28_November_2017______303____Visa Granted (13-Sep-18)
28________alam1234_________5_December_2017_______296____Waiting
2_________Hly______________17_December_2017______284____Waiting
14________Titotito2________20_December_2017______281____Waiting
41________Lucylucy_________22_December_2017______279____Waiting
9_________NI2AUS___________22_December_2017______279____Waiting
22________Ruki_____________23_December_2017______278____Waiting
11________hari1234_________4_January_2018________266____Visa Granted (14-Sep-18)
42________sumosari_________10_January_2018_______260____Waiting
45________Chrissy C________16_January_2018_______254____Waiting
30________anmacu___________17_January_2018_______253____Visa Granted (13-Sep-18)
3_________Ethankyrie_______19_January_2018_______251____Waiting
8_________PriyabratP_______30_January_2018_______240____Waiting
15________KKs______________2_February_2018_______237____Waiting
12________bbas_____________9_February_2018_______230____Waiting
7_________simon169_________13_February_2018______226____Visa Granted (10-Sep-18)
43________IamSean__________14_February_2018______225____Waiting
39________lusakura_________14_February_2018______225____Visa Granted (21-Sep-2018)
27________AtTheGates_______25_February_2018______214____Visa Granted (04-Sep-18)
44________CT33_____________26_February_2018______213____Visa Granted (17-Sep-18)
38________mohansai28_______26_February_2018______213____Visa Granted (14-Sep-2018)
19________JMATA____________26_February_2018______213____Waiting
31________Blubb32__________28_February_2018______211____Waiting
1_________Aluree___________13_March_2018_________198____Visa Granted (27-Sep-18)
4_________K1985____________16_March_2018_________195____Visa Granted (07-Sep-18)
13________JLFJLF___________18_March_2018_________193____Waiting

Pending application count in 2017 : 21
Pending application count in 2018 : 10

Approved application count: 15

As per the above record, approval rate per day(ignoring weekends): 0.83

Hello Friends, FYI. I have sorted the applicants based on 457 lodged date. Consecutive members kindly resume the count from #47

Congrats for visa granted and Best of luck to people who are all waiting!!!


----------



## Sofia2018

Aluree said:


> Hello Friends!. Finally My visa granted today.
> Lodged date (incl medical & pcc) : 13th March 2018
> Nomination approval and visa granted: 27th September 2018
> Occupation: CAE Analyst.(Mechanical)
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting.
> I hope they will finalize all the applications before mid of December.
> Stay positive!!!


Congratulation. 
Just grant this afternoon, isn't it?


----------



## kris251187

# 48

Visa Lodge Date (including PCC and Medicals): 27-Dec-2017
Status - Nomination Approved
Occupation - Software Engineer

Main plus dependent applicant.


----------



## Ruki

Aluree said:


> Hello Friends!. Finally My visa granted today.
> Lodged date (incl medical & pcc) : 13th March 2018
> Nomination approval and visa granted: 27th September 2018
> Occupation: CAE Analyst.(Mechanical)
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting.
> I hope they will finalize all the applications before mid of December.
> Stay positive!!!


Congratulations! ..


----------



## kris251187

Many Congratulations  .
Were you granted 457 or 482.


----------



## Aluree

Sofia2018 said:


> Congratulation.
> Just grant this afternoon, isn't it?


Thank you.Yes. I received an email from my agent 10.30 IST.


----------



## Aluree

kris251187 said:


> Many Congratulations  .
> Were you granted 457 or 482.


Thank you buddy. It was 457.


----------



## KKs

Congratulations.....!!!


----------



## hly

Sofia2018 said:


> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anyone submitted RFI for your visa and still waiting for it to be granted?
> 
> 
> 
> As me. I submitted RFI and waiting for visa now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi may I know how long have you been waiting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just few days ago. I applied on 22 February 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Submitted my RFI a few days ago. Hopefully our visas will get granted soon. Please let me know if your one get approved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will inform.you when i get it. My immigration told me it will be happened soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My immaccount changed to further assessment. How about yours? Let me know if any change here. Thanks
Click to expand...

Mine changed to further assessment as well.


----------



## hly

kris251187 said:


> # 48
> 
> Visa Lodge Date (including PCC and Medicals): 27-Dec-2017
> Status - Nomination Approved
> Occupation - Software Engineer
> 
> Main plus dependent applicant.


Did they ask RFI for your visa?


----------



## Rohitha131

Aluree said:


> Hello Friends!. Finally My visa granted today.
> Lodged date (incl medical & pcc) : 13th March 2018
> Nomination approval and visa granted: 27th September 2018
> Occupation: CAE Analyst.(Mechanical)
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting.
> I hope they will finalize all the applications before mid of December.
> Stay positive!!!


Congratulations on your visa grant. Was it onshore or offshore ?


----------



## Aluree

Rohitha131 said:


> Congratulations on your visa grant. Was it onshore or offshore ?


Thank you. Offshore.


----------



## KKs

hly said:


> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anyone submitted RFI for your visa and still waiting for it to be granted?
> 
> 
> 
> As me. I submitted RFI and waiting for visa now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi may I know how long have you been waiting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just few days ago. I applied on 22 February 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Submitted my RFI a few days ago. Hopefully our visas will get granted soon. Please let me know if your one get approved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will inform.you when i get it. My immigration told me it will be happened soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My immaccount changed to further assessment. How about yours? Let me know if any change here. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine changed to further assessment as well.
Click to expand...

It's main applicant application or for subsequent entrant??


----------



## ausie

Congrats Aluree,i hope my visa is granted this year💯


----------



## hly

KKs said:


> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anyone submitted RFI for your visa and still waiting for it to be granted?
> 
> 
> 
> As me. I submitted RFI and waiting for visa now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi may I know how long have you been waiting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just few days ago. I applied on 22 February 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Submitted my RFI a few days ago. Hopefully our visas will get granted soon. Please let me know if your one get approved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will inform.you when i get it. My immigration told me it will be happened soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My immaccount changed to further assessment. How about yours? Let me know if any change here. Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mine changed to further assessment as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's main applicant application or for subsequent entrant??
Click to expand...

My husband is the main applicant plus me and our daughter as dependents.


----------



## NI2AUS

Aluree said:


> Hello Friends!. Finally My visa granted today.
> Lodged date (incl medical & pcc) : 13th March 2018
> Nomination approval and visa granted: 27th September 2018
> Occupation: CAE Analyst.(Mechanical)
> 
> All the best for those who are waiting.
> I hope they will finalize all the applications before mid of December.
> Stay positive!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Aluree

Sl.No_____Member___________Application date______Days___Approved date

23________Shubham__________28_June_2017__________457____Waiting
29________Arsenal_1985_____10_July_2017__________445____Waiting
26________Ammy_____________11_August_2017________413____Waiting
20________vavianovui_______21_September_2017_____372____Waiting
25________Indian1__________25_October_2017_______338____Waiting
21________Shell81__________30_October_2017_______333____Waiting
18________JohnZhang________2_November_2017_______330____Waiting
5_________Yashkashyap______2_November_2017_______330____Waiting
24________ausie____________14_November_2017______318____Waiting
16________ausie____________16_November_2017______316____Waiting
36________Sapan____________21_November_2017______311____Waiting
17________Bardia___________22_November_2017______310____Waiting
35________pkp______________27_November_2017______305____Waiting
32________MM&MR____________27_November_2017______305____Waiting
33________Kasia____________28_November_2017______304____Waiting
28________alam1234_________5_December_2017_______297____Waiting
2_________Hly______________17_December_2017______285____Waiting
14________Titotito2________20_December_2017______282____Waiting
41________Lucylucy_________22_December_2017______280____Waiting
9_________NI2AUS___________22_December_2017______280____Waiting
22________Ruki_____________23_December_2017______279____Waiting
47________Kris251187_______27_December_2017______275____Waiting
42________sumosari_________10_January_2018_______261____Waiting
45________Chrissy C________16_January_2018_______255____Waiting
3_________Ethankyrie_______19_January_2018_______252____Waiting
8_________PriyabratP_______30_January_2018_______241____Waiting
15________KKs______________2_February_2018_______238____Waiting
12________bbas_____________9_February_2018_______231____Waiting
43________IamSean__________14_February_2018______226____Waiting
19________JMATA____________26_February_2018______214____Waiting
31________Blubb32__________28_February_2018______212____Waiting
13________JLFJLF___________18_March_2018_________194____Waiting

Pending application count in 2017 : 22
Pending application count in 2018 : 10

Approved application count: 15
6_________Believer_________8_August_2017_________416____Visa Granted (04-Sep-18)
46________Jason_PH_________18_August_2017________406____Visa Granted (11-Sep-18)
34________CaptainCake______23_August_2017________401____Visa Granted (14-Sep-2018)
37________sovitor__________29_September_2017_____364____Visa Granted (20-Sep-2018)
40________Aleks____________27_November_2017______305____Visa Granted (07-Sep-18)
10________Claire___________28_November_2017______304____Visa Granted (13-Sep-18)
11________hari1234_________4_January_2018________267____Visa Granted (14-Sep-18)
30________anmacu___________17_January_2018_______254____Visa Granted (13-Sep-18)
7_________simon169_________13_February_2018______227____Visa Granted (10-Sep-18)
39________lusakura_________14_February_2018______226____Visa Granted (21-Sep-2018)
27________AtTheGates_______25_February_2018______215____Visa Granted (04-Sep-18)
44________CT33_____________26_February_2018______214____Visa Granted (17-Sep-18)
38________mohansai28_______26_February_2018______214____Visa Granted (14-Sep-2018)
1_________Aluree___________13_March_2018_________199____Visa Granted (27-Sep-18)
4_________K1985____________16_March_2018_________196____Visa Granted (07-Sep-18)

As per the above record, approval rate per day(ignoring weekends): 0.79

Hello Friends, FYI. I have sorted the applicants based on 457 lodged date. Consecutive members kindly resume the count from #48

Congrats for visa granted and Best of luck to people who are all waiting!!!


----------



## ausie

Happy hurry my visa is granted today😍😍😍😍😍👍💯


----------



## hly

ausie said:


> Happy hurry my visa is granted today&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128077;&#128175;


Congratulations!


----------



## PriyabratP

ausie said:


> Happy hurry my visa is granted today&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128077;&#128175;


Congratulations.. &#128077;&#127995; Hopefully we will get our grant notice soon.


----------



## Rohitha131

ausie said:


> Happy hurry my visa is granted today&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128077;&#128175;


Congratulations ! what is the date lodged ?


----------



## ausie

Month of Nov 2017


----------



## AmeerahAmihan2015

#48 :subsequent entrant
date of lodgement: sept. 20, 2017
RFI: PC and employer’s letter of Extension to subsequent entrant - dec. 20, 2017
RFI: New PC - sept. 28, 2018

Still waiting but I hope IT Will come soon! Feeling positive as our agent told US this Will be the last RFI before the decision Will be made ON our application.
Waiting time:12months and 9 days as of today.


----------



## Rohitha131

AmeerahAmihan2015 said:


> #48 :subsequent entrant
> date of lodgement: sept. 20, 2017
> RFI: PC and employer's letter of Extension to subsequent entrant - dec. 20, 2017
> RFI: New PC - sept. 28, 2018
> 
> Still waiting but I hope IT Will come soon! Feeling positive as our agent told US this Will be the last RFI before the decision Will be made ON our application.
> Waiting time:12months and 9 days as of today.


Hi, why you had to submit two Police Clearances ? Did they request you ? Any idea what is the valid time of a Police Cleranece ?


----------



## AmeerahAmihan2015

Hi. They requested a New PC because IT does only have 1 year expiration. I obtained the first PC last february 2017 and IT was expired this year, february 2018. So they had to make a request for a New PC prior to make their decision ON our application.


----------



## Rohitha131

AmeerahAmihan2015 said:


> Hi. They requested a New PC because IT does only have 1 year expiration. I obtained the first PC last february 2017 and IT was expired this year, february 2018. So they had to make a request for a New PC prior to make their decision ON our application.


Oh ! Got it


----------



## kris251187

hly said:


> Did they ask RFI for your visa?


Hi ,

Yes they did.
But it was done by my employer . so i am not sure of the RFI details.


----------



## Shell81

Omg visa grant today &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;

Applied 30/10/17
Nomination approved 11/6/18
RFI 11/6/18
Granted today 2/10/18 .... woo hoo 

At times I thought this would never happen . Don’t loose faith it will come .


----------



## AmeerahAmihan2015

GReat News!! My daughter’s visa and mine were granted today!!
Timeline:
Lodgement: 20/09/17
RFI (1): 20/12/17 PC and 457 letter of Extension from employer
RFI (2): 28/09/18 PC renewal
Date Granted: 02/10/18

The agony has ended. Everything Will be done in God’s time. Keep your trust. I hope your turns come!!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Elenina

the 2nd October was a good day for me as well: VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!

4-year visa, University Lecturer, Accredited Sponsor.

Lodgment: 30 Jan 2018
Nomination approved: 7 Jul 2018
RFI: 7 Jul 2018, disclosure form for NZ police check (provided after 2 days)
RFI: 21 Sept 2018, new NZ police check and disclosure because previous were +6 month old (provided in 4 days)
1 Oct 2018, I sent an email asking to finish processing my visa and saying that the RFI #2 could have asked before as already in July those documents were + 6 months old.
I don't know if this email worked or not but the day after I got the visa.

Good luck everyone, don't lose hope!


----------



## KKs

Congratulations!!!Happy to see grants.... Hope everyone share this good news soon...


----------



## Rashi257

Elenina said:


> the 2nd October was a good day for me as well: VISA GRANTED!!!!!!!
> 
> 4-year visa, University Lecturer, Accredited Sponsor.
> 
> Lodgment: 30 Jan 2018
> Nomination approved: 7 Jul 2018
> RFI: 7 Jul 2018, disclosure form for NZ police check (provided after 2 days)
> RFI: 21 Sept 2018, new NZ police check and disclosure because previous were +6 month old (provided in 4 days)
> 1 Oct 2018, I sent an email asking to finish processing my visa and saying that the RFI #2 could have asked before as already in July those documents were + 6 months old.
> I don't know if this email worked or not but the day after I got the visa.
> 
> Good luck everyone, don't lose hope!


Hi there,

i am just curious about your police check as i see you have applied from nz as well....could you please tell me when did you first submit ur criminal record check to them ? Was it a consent to disclosure to restricted to how many copies pf the letter you have got?
It could be really helpful for me if i could get some details on the same as my agent told me its the nz police check that takes time.
I had already submittled the same with my application, but againg they got me to sign another consent to disclosure...which i submitted on the 11/6/18...will really appreciate your help..as this wait is horrible.


----------



## Ruki

Shell81 said:


> Omg visa grant today ����
> 
> Applied 30/10/17
> Nomination approved 11/6/18
> RFI 11/6/18
> Granted today 2/10/18 .... woo hoo
> 
> At times I thought this would never happen . Don't loose faith it will come .


Congratulations !....


----------



## NI2AUS

Hi all, Visa approved as of today!!

Date submitted: 21st Dec 2017
RFI: 21st Sept 2018 (Police Clearance)
RFI Submitted: 2nd October 2018
Visa approved: 3rd October 2018


----------



## Aluree

Sl.No_____Member________________Application date______Days___Approved date

23________Shubham_______________28_June_2017__________462____Waiting
29________Arsenal_1985__________10_July_2017__________450____Waiting
26________Ammy__________________11_August_2017________418____Waiting
20________vavianovui____________21_September_2017_____377____Waiting
25________Indian1_______________25_October_2017_______343____Waiting
18________JohnZhang_____________2_November_2017_______335____Waiting
5_________Yashkashyap___________2_November_2017_______335____Waiting
24________ausie_________________14_November_2017______323____Waiting
36________Sapan_________________21_November_2017______316____Waiting
17________Bardia________________22_November_2017______315____Waiting
35________pkp___________________27_November_2017______310____Waiting
32________MM&MR_________________27_November_2017______310____Waiting
33________Kasia_________________28_November_2017______309____Waiting
28________alam1234______________5_December_2017_______302____Waiting
2_________Hly___________________17_December_2017______290____Waiting
14________Titotito2_____________20_December_2017______287____Waiting
41________Lucylucy______________22_December_2017______285____Waiting
22________Ruki__________________23_December_2017______284____Waiting
47________Kris251187____________27_December_2017______280____Waiting
42________sumosari______________10_January_2018_______266____Waiting
45________Chrissy C_____________16_January_2018_______260____Waiting
3_________Ethankyrie____________19_January_2018_______257____Waiting
8_________PriyabratP____________30_January_2018_______246____Waiting
15________KKs___________________2_February_2018_______243____Waiting
12________bbas__________________9_February_2018_______236____Waiting
43________IamSean_______________14_February_2018______231____Waiting
19________JMATA_________________26_February_2018______219____Waiting
31________Blubb32_______________28_February_2018______217____Waiting
13________JLFJLF________________18_March_2018_________199____Waiting

Pending application count in 2017 : 19
Pending application count in 2018 : 10

Approved application count: 20


Sl.No_____Member________________Application date______Days___Approved date

6_________Believer______________8_August_2017_________392____Visa Granted (04-Sep-18)
46________Jason_PH______________18_August_2017________389____Visa Granted (11-Sep-18)
34________CaptainCake___________23_August_2017________387____Visa Granted (14-Sep-18)
48________AmeerahAmihan2015_____20_September_2017_____377____Visa Granted (02-Oct-18)
37________sovitor_______________29_September_2017_____356____Visa Granted (20-Sep-18)
21________Shell81_______________30_October_2017_______337____Visa Granted (02-Oct-18)
16________ausie_________________16_November_2017______316____Visa Granted (28-Sep-18)
10________Claire________________28_November_2017______289____Visa Granted (13-Sep-18)
9_________NI2AUS________________22_December_2017______285____Visa Granted (03-Oct-18)
40________Aleks_________________27_November_2017______284____Visa Granted (07-Sep-18)
11________hari1234______________4_January_2018________253____Visa Granted (14-Sep-18)
49________Elenina_______________30_January_2018_______245____Visa Granted (02-Oct-18)
30________anmacu________________17_January_2018_______239____Visa Granted (13-Sep-18)
39________lusakura______________14_February_2018______219____Visa Granted (21-Sep-18)
7_________simon169______________13_February_2018______209____Visa Granted (10-Sep-18)
44________CT33__________________26_February_2018______203____Visa Granted (17-Sep-18)
38________mohansai28____________26_February_2018______200____Visa Granted (14-Sep-18)
1_________Aluree________________13_March_2018_________198____Visa Granted (27-Sep-18)
27________AtTheGates____________25_February_2018______191____Visa Granted (04-Sep-18)
4_________K1985_________________16_March_2018_________175____Visa Granted (07-Sep-18)

As per the above record, approval rate per day(ignoring weekends): 0.91

Hello Friends, FYI. I have sorted the applicants based on 457 lodged date. Consecutive members kindly resume the count from #50

Congrats for visa granted and Best of luck to people who are all waiting!!!


----------



## jureinroy81

# 50
Date Lodged: January 11, 2018
RFI: June 24, 2018
Status: Further assessment


----------



## Ethankyrie

Does anyone here with a case officer named "KATHERINE"? That's the name of our case officer. I have a RFI last June 12, 2018. Hope that my visa will be granted too.🙏🏻


----------



## Elenina

Rashi257 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i am just curious about your police check as i see you have applied from nz as well....could you please tell me when did you first submit ur criminal record check to them ? Was it a consent to disclosure to restricted to how many copies pf the letter you have got?
> It could be really helpful for me if i could get some details on the same as my agent told me its the nz police check that takes time.
> I had already submittled the same with my application, but againg they got me to sign another consent to disclosure...which i submitted on the 11/6/18...will really appreciate your help..as this wait is horrible.


Hi,

my understanding is that police check and disclosure form has to be less than 6 months old. here what was written on my RFI:
"The New Zealand Ministry of Justice (NZMoJ) has requested you provide a new police clearance as your New Zealand police clearance was issued more than six months ago. This is a requirement of the NZ MoJ." (so I had to submit a new police check plus a new disclosure form)

I hope it helps


----------



## jureinroy81

Any new approvals these past few days? Please share to boost some dying morale.
Thanks.


----------



## patihor

Hello everyone!

We have been waiting for Subsequent Entrant 457 visa.

Date of Application: 28 November 2017
Date of Grant: 5 October 2018

Although the estimated time on the website shows 14-15 months, it took approximately 11 months for us.

Be positive and wish you all the best!!

Cheers


----------



## PriyabratP

patihor said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We have been waiting for Subsequent Entrant 457 visa.
> 
> Date of Application: 28 November 2017
> Date of Grant: 5 October 2018
> 
> Although the estimated time on the website shows 14-15 months, it took approximately 11 months for us.
> 
> Be positive and wish you all the best!!
> 
> Cheers


 Congratulations.. even I am waiting for subsequent visa from January 2018.
Good to see now subsequent visa getting approved as well.


----------



## vavianovui

Hi All, Subsequent Visa approved as off 26th September!!! 

I hope you all get yours soon 

God Bless


----------



## pkp

Hi all,

I am very glad to update you that my family's subsequent visa has been granted. 
Phew! such a relief!

Date of lodgement: 27 Nov 2017
Visa granted on: 04 Oct 2018
No RFI and no priority request
Applied through employer

All the best to everyone who are waiting for grants. 

Cheers


----------



## rahulgoyal

PriyabratP said:


> Congratulations.. even I am waiting for subsequent visa from January 2018.
> Good to see now subsequent visa getting approved as well.


hey priya am also waiting from Jan 2018 may i know which stream did you apply for...?


----------



## Rashi257

Elenina said:


> Hi,
> 
> my understanding is that police check and disclosure form has to be less than 6 months old. here what was written on my RFI:
> "The New Zealand Ministry of Justice (NZMoJ) has requested you provide a new police clearance as your New Zealand police clearance was issued more than six months ago. This is a requirement of the NZ MoJ." (so I had to submit a new police check plus a new disclosure form)
> 
> I hope it helps


Hey

Thanks for replying...good Luck for your new beginning.


----------



## PriyabratP

rahulgoyal said:


> PriyabratP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations.. even I am waiting for subsequent visa from January 2018.
> Good to see now subsequent visa getting approved as well.
> 
> 
> 
> hey priya am also waiting from Jan 2018 may i know which stream did you apply for...?
Click to expand...

 I have applied for my wife. It's a subsequent visa. My role is System Analysts.


----------



## Lucylucy

Hi all,
Happy yo confirm my Visa was approved today (#41 as per details below)

#41 Application lodged on 22 Dec 2017 
RFI:	13 July 2018 
RFI Submit: 10 Aug 2018 
Approved: 8th October
Job: Sales and Marketing Manager - 131112
Visa: TSS - 2 year Visa
My partner is also on my visa as De Facto.
I am already on shore, been in Sydney since Feb 2017.

Good Luck all, it will get there.


----------



## Lucylucy

Hi all,
Happy yo confirm my Visa was approved today (#41 as per details below)

#41 Application lodged on 22 Dec 2017 
RFI:	13 July 2018 
RFI Submit: 10 Aug 2018 
Approved: 8th October
Job: Sales and Marketing Manager - 131112
Visa: TSS - 2 year Visa
My partner is also on my visa as De Facto.
I am already on shore, been in Sydney since Feb 2017.

Good Luck all, it will get there.


----------



## Kasia

Hi guys,

I got an email from the department today, and...

MY VISA IS GRANTED!!!!! Whoooo whoooo! What a relief!

Applied: 24th Novermber 2017
Granted: 8th October 2018

Fingers crossed for all of you who are still waiting!


----------



## rahulgoyal

PriyabratP said:


> I have applied for my wife. It's a subsequent visa. My role is System Analysts.


great goodluck i have also applied for my wife. wish you all the best


----------



## Chrissy.C

Kasia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an email from the department today, and...
> 
> MY VISA IS GRANTED!!!!! Whoooo whoooo! What a relief!
> 
> Applied: 24th Novermber 2017
> Granted: 8th October 2018
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you who are still waiting!


Congratulations Kasia!! I am very happy for you.


----------



## Kasia

Thank you Chrissy.
Did you get your bridgibg visa B?


----------



## 371721

Kasia said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got an email from the department today, and...
> 
> MY VISA IS GRANTED!!!!! Whoooo whoooo! What a relief!
> 
> Applied: 24th Novermber 2017
> Granted: 8th October 2018
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you who are still waiting!


Congrats Kasia, so happy for you!
Nice to read that such a big amount of visa got granted today. Hope for all of us. &#128578;


----------



## Kasia

Thanks Blubb. I just woke up to the thought that I've got the visa - indescribable feeling. Hope all of you will get the visas soon.


----------



## jureinroy81

# 50
Date Lodged: January 11, 2018
RFI: June 24, 2018
Status: Finalised
Date Granted: October 09, 2018

So happy... Good luck everyone..


----------



## Ethankyrie

*Finally visa granted*

SUBSEQUENT ENTRY

Application lodge: January 19, 2018
RFI: June 11, 2018
VISA GRANT: October 9, 2018

Thank you God!❤&#128591;&#127995; Hoping everyone will their visa grant soon!&#128522;


----------



## pri0803.srm

Ethankyrie said:


> SUBSEQUENT ENTRY
> 
> Application lodge: January 19, 2018
> RFI: June 11, 2018
> VISA GRANT: October 9, 2018
> 
> Thank you God!❤&#128591;&#127995; Hoping everyone will their visa grant soon!&#128522;


Congrats !! What they requested in the RFI ? can you please tell.
I am waiting too for a subsequent visa filed on 5th Feb.


----------



## Sofia2018

Happy...
My visa granted today
Apply 19/02/2018
RFI provided: 27/9/2018
Visa grant: 09/10/2018
Wish all the best for all waiting application


----------



## KKs

Congratulations guys... Happy to see grants... Sophia, your main applicant or subsequent entrant ?


----------



## Sofia2018

KKs said:


> Congratulations guys... Happy to see grants... Sophia, your main applicant or subsequent entrant ?


I am main application. And 3 dependants as well. 
Thanks


----------



## Ethankyrie

pri0803.srm said:


> Ethankyrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SUBSEQUENT ENTRY
> 
> Application lodge: January 19, 2018
> RFI: June 11, 2018
> VISA GRANT: October 9, 2018
> 
> Thank you God!❤&#128591;&#127995; Hoping everyone will their visa grant soon!&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats !! What they requested in the RFI ? can you please tell.
> I am waiting too for a subsequent visa filed on 5th Feb.
Click to expand...

Thank you! RFI is a declaration letter because I overstayed at US.


----------



## Lulotie91

Ethankyrie said:


> SUBSEQUENT ENTRY
> 
> Application lodge: January 19, 2018
> RFI: June 11, 2018
> VISA GRANT: October 9, 2018
> 
> Thank you God!❤&#128591;&#127995; Hoping everyone will their visa grant soon!&#128522;


Hi Ethankyrie,

Congrats on receiving your visa! I also applied on Jan 19th 2018 as hospitality manager, my wait time has just been extended to 14-15 months, did yours do this too? I'm really hoping I won't have to wait until April 19


----------



## 371721

Lulotie91 said:


> Ethankyrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SUBSEQUENT ENTRY
> 
> Application lodge: January 19, 2018
> RFI: June 11, 2018
> VISA GRANT: October 9, 2018
> 
> Thank you God!❤&#128591;&#127995; Hoping everyone will their visa grant soon!&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ethankyrie,
> 
> Congrats on receiving your visa! I also applied on Jan 19th 2018 as hospitality manager, my wait time has just been extended to 14-15 months, did yours do this too? I'm really hoping I won't have to wait until April 19
Click to expand...

Hey don't worry too much about processing time. It changed in general on the offical website as well as in any account. It is an estimated time and does not rely on a single case. Just keep your hopes up.


----------



## Lulotie91

Blubb33 said:


> Hey don't worry too much about processing time. It changed in general on the offical website as well as in any account. It is an estimated time and does not rely on a single case. Just keep your hopes up.


Thanks Blubb33 it's nice to hear, thanks for your reply it makes me feel better  you feel like your life is just standing still


----------



## hly

Wow! Lots grants today! Congratulations guys! Hope my visa will be granted soon


----------



## hly

Sofia2018 said:


> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofia2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi anyone submitted RFI for your visa and still waiting for it to be granted?
> 
> 
> 
> As me. I submitted RFI and waiting for visa now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi may I know how long have you been waiting for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just few days ago. I applied on 22 February 2018
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. Submitted my RFI a few days ago. Hopefully our visas will get granted soon. Please let me know if your one get approved
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will inform.you when i get it. My immigration told me it will be happened soon.
> Hi
> My visa was granted today. Did your visa grant?
> Hope you will get happy ending for it.
Click to expand...

Congratulations! Really happy for you. I haven't got my visa yet, but your grant really cheer me up. Hopefully I will get mine soon.


----------



## Chrissy.C

Kasia said:


> Thank you Chrissy.
> Did you get your bridgibg visa B?


Yes I did but nothing moved forward lol


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Hi guys
I opened today my immi account but i don't know how to find my file please give me some idea which i can view my application.


----------



## PriyabratP

Shubham kashyap said:


> Hi guys
> I opened today my immi account but i don't know how to find my file please give me some idea which i can view my application.


You need to import your application by providing the DOB and TRN number.


----------



## JMATA

Giving hope to all that are waiting 😊
FINALLY!! the long wait is over.

VISA GRANTED TODAY

application date : Feb 26 2018
RFI : april 2018 sent needed documents on the same month

grated : Oct 10,2018


----------



## pri0803.srm

To, the people who have been granted the visa recently, did your status change from 'received' to 'finalized' directly or to something like 'Further assessment'?
I am tired of seeing that received status only.


----------



## hly

pri0803.srm said:


> To, the people who have been granted the visa recently, did your status change from 'received' to 'finalized' directly or to something like 'Further assessment'?
> I am tired of seeing that received status only.


If you have RFI, then your status will change to further assessment when you submit RFI. Otherwise your status will change to finalised straight away


----------



## pri0803.srm

hly said:


> If you have RFI, then your status will change to further assessment when you submit RFI. Otherwise your status will change to finalised straight away


Thanks for the reply


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Thank you priyabrat


----------



## Lulotie91

Has anyone applied for their 457 in the hospitality industry? I applied in Jan 2018, hoping to hear something soon.


----------



## Rohitha131

Asking from recent grants, 

Did you all submit the PC along with original application ? If so didn’t they ask you to resubmit it due to the expiration of time as it’s more than six months old ?


----------



## Ethankyrie

Lulotie91 said:


> Ethankyrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> SUBSEQUENT ENTRY
> 
> Application lodge: January 19, 2018
> RFI: June 11, 2018
> VISA GRANT: October 9, 2018
> 
> Thank you God!❤&#128591;&#127995; Hoping everyone will their visa grant soon!&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ethankyrie,
> 
> Congrats on receiving your visa! I also applied on Jan 19th 2018 as hospitality manager, my wait time has just been extended to 14-15 months, did yours do this too? I'm really hoping I won't have to wait until April 19
Click to expand...

Hi! Thank you! Yes mine too was extended to 14-15 months. I think they are planning to finish all pending 457 visa until the end of this year.


----------



## Lulotie91

Ethankyrie said:


> Hi! Thank you! Yes mine too was extended to 14-15 months. I think they are planning to finish all pending 457 visa until the end of this year.


Ah that's good to hear, fingers crossed


----------



## 371721

Sl.No_____Member________________Application date______Days___Approved date

23________Shubham_______________28_June_2017______ ____462____Waiting
29________Arsenal_1985__________10_July_2017______ ____450____Waiting
26________Ammy________________11_August_2017____ ____418____Waiting
25________Indian1_______________25_October_2017___ ____343____Waiting
18________JohnZhang_____________2_November_2017___ ____335____Waiting
5_________Yashkashyap___________2_November_2017___ ____335____Waiting
24________ausie_________________14_November_2017__ ____323____Waiting
36________Sapan_________________21_November_2017__ ____316____Waiting
17________Bardia________________22_November_2017__ ____315____Waiting
32________MM&MR_____________ 27_November_2017__ ____310____Waiting
28________alam1234______________5_December_2017___ ____302____Waiting
2_________Hly___________________17_December_2017__ ____290____Waiting
14________Titotito2_____________20_December_2017__ ____287____Waiting
22________Ruki__________________23_December_2017__ ____284____Waiting
47________Kris251187____________27_December_2017__ ____280____Waiting
42________sumosari______________10_January_2018___ ____266____Waiting
45________Chrissy C_____________16_January_2018_______260____Waiting
8_________PriyabratP____________30_January_2018___ ____246____Waiting
15________KKs___________________2_February_2018___ ____243____Waiting
12________bbas__________________9_February_2018___ ____236____Waiting
43________IamSean_______________14_February_2018__ ____231____Waiting
31________Blubb33_______________28_February_2018__ ____217____Waiting
13________JLFJLF________________18_March_2018_____ ____199____Waiting

Pending application count in 2017 : 15
Pending application count in 2018 : 8

Approved application count: 27


Sl.No_____Member________________Application date______Days___Approved date

6_________Believer______________8_August_2017_____ ____392____Visa Granted (04-Sep-18)
46________Jason_PH______________18_August_2017____ ____389____Visa Granted (11-Sep-18)
34________CaptainCake___________23_August_2017____ ____387____Visa Granted (14-Sep-18)
48________AmeerahAmihan2015_____20_September_2017_ ____377___Visa Granted (02-Oct-18)
20________vavianovui____________21_September_2017_ ____377____Visa Granted (26-Sep-18)
37________sovitor_______________29_September_2017_ ____356____Visa Granted (20-Sep-18)
21________Shell81_______________30_October_2017___ ____337____Visa Granted (02-Oct-18)
16________ausie_________________16_November_2017__ ____316____Visa Granted (28-Sep-18)
33________Kasia_________________24_November_2017__ ____309____Visa Granted (08-Oct-18)
10________Claire________________28_November_2017__ ____289____Visa Granted (13-Sep-18)
9_________NI2AUS________________22_December_2017__ ____285____Visa Granted (03-Oct-18)
40________Aleks_________________27_November_2017__ ____284____Visa Granted (07-Sep-18)
35________pkp___________________27_November_2017__ ____310____Visa Granted (04-Oct-18)
41________Lucylucy______________22_December_2017__ ____285____Visa Granted (08-Oct-18)
11________hari1234______________4_January_2018____ ____253____Visa Granted (14-Sep-18)
50________jureinroy81____________11_January_2018_______$$$____Visa Granted (09-Oct-18)
30________anmacu________________17_January_2018___ ____239____Visa Granted (13-Sep-18)
3_________Ethankyrie____________19_January_2018___ ____257____Visa Granted (09-Oct-18)
49________Elenina_______________30_January_2018___ ____245____Visa Granted (02-Oct-18)
39________lusakura______________14_February_2018__ ____219____Visa Granted (21-Sep-18)
7_________simon169______________13_February_2018__ ____209____Visa Granted (10-Sep-18)
44________CT33__________________26_February_2018__ ____203____Visa Granted (17-Sep-18)
38________mohansai28____________26_February_2018__ ____200____Visa Granted (14-Sep-18)
1_________Aluree________________13_March_2018_____ ____198____Visa Granted (27-Sep-18)
27________AtTheGates____________25_February_2018__ ____191____Visa Granted (04-Sep-18)
19________JMATA_________________26_February_2018__ ____219____Visa Granted (10-Oct-18)
4_________K1985_________________16_March_2018_____ ____175____Visa Granted (07-Sep-18)



Hello Friends, FYI. I have sorted the applicants based on 457 lodged date. I did not update the waiting days. Consecutive members kindly resume the count from #51

Congrats for visa granted and Best of luck to people who are all waiting!!!


----------



## chandru7210

# 51
Date Lodged: March 13, 2018
Status: Received


----------



## pri0803.srm

#52
457 subsequent entrant
Lodged on 5th Feb
Status: Received
No RFI requested till now
WAITING!!!!


----------



## PriyabratP

Shubham kashyap said:


> Thank you priyabrat


Hey Subham .. yours waiting period is more than the 15 month timeline.. why don't you raise a query in Australia immigration. They have mentioned that if it is going beyond the timeline then please escalate.


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Yes PriyabratP 
My lawyer filed the enquiry 2 weeks before but nothing heard yet.


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Shubham kashyap said:


> Yes PriyabratP
> My lawyer filed the enquiry 2 weeks before but nothing heard yet.


i try to open my immi account also when I going to import my file.they asked travel documents no.i am confused which no to put


----------



## pri0803.srm

Shubham kashyap said:


> i try to open my immi account also when I going to import my file.they asked travel documents no.i am confused which no to put


You need to put your passport number for travel document number.


----------



## Shubham kashyap

pri0803.srm said:


> Shubham kashyap said:
> 
> 
> 
> i try to open my immi account also when I going to import my file.they asked travel documents no.i am confused which no to put
> 
> 
> 
> You need to put your passport number for travel document number.
Click to expand...

 finally i loged in my account. But it still shows further assessment. Proessing time time 14 to 15 months.but my application crossed already 15 months. I don't know whats goin on.


----------



## hly

Finally my visa granted! 
Application submitted Dec 17th,2017
Nomination approved September 12,2018
RFI submitted September 24,2018
Visa granted October 12,2018.
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## PriyabratP

hly said:


> Finally my visa granted!
> Application submitted Dec 17th,2017
> Nomination approved September 12,2018
> RFI submitted September 24,2018
> Visa granted October 12,2018.
> Good luck to everyone!


Congratulations &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Lulotie91

hly said:


> Finally my visa granted!
> Application submitted Dec 17th,2017
> Nomination approved September 12,2018
> RFI submitted September 24,2018
> Visa granted October 12,2018.
> Good luck to everyone!


Congratulations!! So happy for you! Do you mind me asking what industry you'll be working in?


----------



## Kaul

Hello Everyone!!!
I have applied for 457 visa in March 2018 through an agent. I asked him to give me TRN, but he said that sponsor didnt share it with him as its confieential. How can i get my TRN to track my application online. Can anyone guide me please????


----------



## pri0803.srm

Kaul said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> I have applied for 457 visa in March 2018 through an agent. I asked him to give me TRN, but he said that sponsor didnt share it with him as its confieential. How can i get my TRN to track my application online. Can anyone guide me please????


I had the same problem but my application was lodged by my employer.
Steps that I followed :
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry
1) call the respective number from your country from the above link.
2) just say that you have lodged your application long time back but haven't received any updates related to it and you want to know your trn so that you can track it by yourself
they will ask your passport number, dob, current address, fullName and will provide your TRN. 
even they can ask email address which will be of your agent in your case.

All the best !!


----------



## pri0803.srm

Shubham kashyap said:


> finally i loged in my account. But it still shows further assessment. Proessing time time 14 to 15 months.but my application crossed already 15 months. I don't know whats goin on.


You can try to call one of the numbers from this link
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry

and tell your situation in detail, and also mention that it has exceeded the max processing time. It might help.

All the best !!


----------



## Shivani bedi

Hi friends i am new to this forum. I have my 457 visa on 27th of feb 2018. My nomination got approved on 27th september. After that immigration department conducted equiry checks by a phone call in my current working place. By mistake brother of my owner mentioned 2016 instead of 2012 of my working experience. Now department has given me time of 28 days to comment on this. Can you guys please suggest someting to me how can i prove my innocent. My employer is ready to give me undertaking again in writing what else i should do. Please suggest guys.


----------



## Arsenal_1985

My 457 visa approved on 9th October.

Visa and Nomination Submitted: 26th February 2018 
RFI- 10th July 2018 
Nomination approved : 10th July 2018 
RFI Response Submitted - 12th July 2018 
Approved - 9th October 2018


----------



## rahulgoyal

#count 53
457 SUBSEQUENT ENTRANT

LODGED 4TH JAN 2018
STATUS: RECEIVED


----------



## Shubham kashyap

pri0803.srm said:


> Shubham kashyap said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally i loged in my account. But it still shows further assessment. Proessing time time 14 to 15 months.but my application crossed already 15 months. I don't know whats goin on.
> 
> 
> 
> You can try to call one of the numbers from this link
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry
> 
> and tell your situation in detail, and also mention that it has exceeded the max processing time. It might help.
> 
> All the best !!
Click to expand...

thanks alot pri0


----------



## Shivani bedi

Hi everyone..can anyone has knowledge how many chances one have if in equiry stage immigration department gets some adverse information regarding experience of applicant. As it was a misunderstanding on their behalf i still have time to submit my response. But i still want to know if anyone has this kind of knowledge


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Shubham kashyap said:


> pri0803.srm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shubham kashyap said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally i loged in my account. But it still shows further assessment. Proessing time time 14 to 15 months.but my application crossed already 15 months. I don't know whats goin on.
> 
> 
> 
> You can try to call one of the numbers from this link
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry
> 
> and tell your situation in detail, and also mention that it has exceeded the max processing time. It might help.
> 
> All the best !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks alot pri0
Click to expand...

Hi pri0803.srm
My account says that application status further assessment
And information is, your application is currently being assessed. If needed supporting documents will contact to you.what it mean? I didn't get it. processing time is only 15 month's but my already turned 16 months. 
Thanks


----------



## pri0803.srm

Shubham kashyap said:


> Hi pri0803.srm
> My account says that application status further assessment
> And information is, your application is currently being assessed. If needed supporting documents will contact to you.what it mean? I didn't get it. processing time is only 15 month's but my already turned 16 months.
> Thanks


Hi Shubham,
That is a general message from there side, suggesting that right now nothing is required from your side and they are processing your application.
But since your processing time has exceeded the timeframe mentioned by them, I would suggest writing a strong mail with good content expressing your concerns and issues faced due to delay to [email protected].
Keep the subject line as Urgent 457 Post June application
And do call them up on Monday, at least you will know at what stage your visa is because they never reply on email.


----------



## Kaul

Thanks!!!
I tried...they cant help


----------



## Kaul

pri0803.srm said:


> Kaul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone!!!
> I have applied for 457 visa in March 2018 through an agent. I asked him to give me TRN, but he said that sponsor didnt share it with him as its confieential. How can i get my TRN to track my application online. Can anyone guide me please????
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem but my application was lodged by my employer.
> Steps that I followed :
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/make-enquiry
> 1) call the respective number from your country from the above link.
> 2) just say that you have lodged your application long time back but haven't received any updates related to it and you want to know your trn so that you can track it by yourself
> they will ask your passport number, dob, current address, fullName and will provide your TRN.
> even they can ask email address which will be of your agent in your case.
> 
> All the best !!
Click to expand...

 thanks... i tried they cant help


----------



## Shubham kashyap

Hi 
My immi account says 457 visa application is finalised just now.but still waiting from lawyer visa grant or not.confusing.


----------



## PriyabratP

Shubham kashyap said:


> Hi
> My immi account says 457 visa application is finalised just now.but still waiting from lawyer visa grant or not.confusing.


Congratulations Subham.. you can download your visa grant letter from your immi account itself. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Shubham kashyap

PriyabratP said:


> Shubham kashyap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> My immi account says 457 visa application is finalised just now.but still waiting from lawyer visa grant or not.confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Subham.. you can download your visa grant letter from your immi account itself. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
Click to expand...

how to to do prio.still i didnt see visa grant.only shows finalised.
Could you tell me plz
Thanks


----------



## PriyabratP

Shubham kashyap said:


> PriyabratP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shubham kashyap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> My immi account says 457 visa application is finalised just now.but still waiting from lawyer visa grant or not.confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Subham.. you can download your visa grant letter from your immi account itself. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> how to to do prio.still i didnt see visa grant.only shows finalised.
> Could you tell me plz
> Thanks
Click to expand...

 Click on your visa details .. then look for Visa Grant details section, click on it. You will see the visa grant link. Here you go!


----------



## pri0803.srm

Shubham kashyap said:


> how to to do prio.still i didnt see visa grant.only shows finalised.
> Could you tell me plz
> Thanks


Congrats !! --> you can go to view details --> Visa Grant details --> Grant letter


----------



## Ammy457

Finally my waiting is over. My visa is granted today. Thank you very much for everyone for sharing all information.
My waiting time is 15 months. I wish all of you will get your visa soon.


----------



## PriyabratP

Ammy457 said:


> Finally my waiting is over. My visa is granted today. Thank you very much for everyone for sharing all information.
> My waiting time is 15 months. I wish all of you will get your visa soon.


Congratulations.. Good that they are clearing up long pending visas now.. @Arsenal_1985 you can try calling them now as well. Urs too coming up more than 15 months. Do that before they change the timeline further.


----------



## PriyabratP

PriyabratP said:


> Shubham kashyap said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PriyabratP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shubham kashyap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> My immi account says 457 visa application is finalised just now.but still waiting from lawyer visa grant or not.confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Subham.. you can download your visa grant letter from your immi account itself. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> !!
> 
> how to to do prio.still i didnt see visa grant.only shows finalised.
> Could you tell me plz
> Thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click on your visa details .. then look for Visa Grant details section, click on it. You will see the visa grant link. Here you go!
Click to expand...

Hey Subham, Have you got your Visa grant letter!!


----------



## loveureyes2012

Hello there, I am a 457 visa holder residing in Australia, can someone tell me the process to apply visa to my spouse?


----------



## alam1234

Good news, my wife subsequent entrant visa granted today .
Applied on 4th Dec 2017.
no rfi


----------



## pri0803.srm

alam1234 said:


> Good news, my wife subsequent entrant visa granted today .
> Applied on 4th Dec 2017.
> no rfi


Hey Congrats !! Great news. So your status directly changed from received to finalised ?


----------



## wangtiger

457 Temporary Work (Skilled) 13 months	15 months


----------



## sumosari

Did immigration published any news letter for this month. Last month they mentioned they are planning to clear all backlogs before calendar year. Any update from there on..


----------



## sumosari

My wife and son, 457 subsequent is in received status from Jan 11 2018. I have got visitor visa for them last month but after last news letter which says they are planning to clear all backlogs before calendar year. Now I am in confusion whether I need to travel them with visitor visa or wait until 457 decision is made.

This wait is killing.. I am here in Melbourne from 1 years and miss my son who is 1.5 years old


----------



## sumosari

Hi Everyone, my family subsequent visa is approved just now. 

Submitted 10-Jan-2018
Received 11-Jan-2018
Finalized 18-Oct-2018

I had seen around 11am today and it's still received status but now at 2:45 it turned finalised.. Hope everyone will get soon...


----------



## pri0803.srm

sumosari said:


> Hi Everyone, my family subsequent visa is approved just now.
> 
> Submitted 10-Jan-2018
> Received 11-Jan-2018
> Finalized 18-Oct-2018
> 
> I had seen around 11am today and it's still received status but now at 2:45 it turned finalised.. Hope everyone will get soon...


Wow, great news !! Many congratulations !!
I am also in the same boat, I just hope I too get my grant soon.


----------



## Rohitha131

sumosari said:


> Hi Everyone, my family subsequent visa is approved just now.
> 
> Submitted 10-Jan-2018
> Received 11-Jan-2018
> Finalized 18-Oct-2018
> 
> I had seen around 11am today and it's still received status but now at 2:45 it turned finalised.. Hope everyone will get soon...


l

Hey, many congratulations ! Can imagined how happy you you are. Hope mine too will be granted soon.


----------



## Titotito2

Hi all,
My visa got granted today too.
Submitted: 20/12/2017
Granted: 18/10/2017
No RFI
Occupation: management consultant
Good luck to you all


----------



## PriyabratP

Titotito2 said:


> Hi all,
> My visa got granted today too.
> Submitted: 20/12/2017
> Granted: 18/10/2017
> No RFI
> Occupation: management consultant
> Good luck to you all


Congratulations.. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;.


----------



## rahulgoyal

hey guys just wanted to tell you that my case has been opened today around 11am after 10.5 months my case goes in initial assessment today. only one document requested ( FORM 1221)
Date lodged: 4th Jan 2018
Case open : 18th Oct 2018

i have submitted the document today it's in Further assessment now


----------



## Rohitha131

rahulgoyal said:


> hey guys just wanted to tell you that my case has been opened today around 11am after 10.5 months my case goes in initial assessment today. only one document requested ( FORM 1221)
> Date lodged: 4th Jan 2018
> Case open : 18th Oct 2018
> 
> i have submitted the document today it's in Further assessment now


Your one will be granted soon.


----------



## Lulotie91

Congratulations to everyone who has just received their visa! 

Does anyone know how I can see the newsletter where it says they are planning to clear the backlog by the end of the year? I can't find it...thanks in advance!


----------



## Titotito2

Lulotie91 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who has just received their visa!
> 
> Does anyone know how I can see the newsletter where it says they are planning to clear the backlog by the end of the year? I can't find it...thanks in advance!


That's the one:
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/september-2018


----------



## Lulotie91

Titotito2 said:


> That's the one:
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/newsletters/september-2018


Thanks so much


----------



## Chrissy.C

Hi Guys,

Just received a nomination approval letter from my agent. Yay yay

Can anyone please give me some ideas about normally how long does it take to get visa after nomination approval? Thanks 

#45
457 visa 
- Sponsorship lodged on 30th Nov 2017 (Approved on 10th May 2018) 
- Nomination lodged on 16th Jan 2018 (Approved on 18th Oct 2018) 
- Application lodged on 28th Feb 2018 
No RFI 
Status: Received


----------



## 371721

Chrissy.C said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received a nomination approval letter from my agent. Yay yay
> 
> Can anyone please give me some ideas about normally how long does it take to get visa after nomination approval? Thanks
> 
> 457 visa
> - Sponsorship lodged on 30th Nov 2017 (Approved on 10th May 2018)
> - Nomination lodged on 16th January 2018 (Approved on 18th Oct 2018)
> - Application lodged on 28th Feb 2018
> No RFI
> Status: Received


Really exciting. I got similar dates especially lodging date. &#128578;
You raise my hopes.


----------



## Chrissy.C

Blubb33 said:


> Really exciting. I got similar dates especially lodging date. &#128578;
> You raise my hopes.


Yes mixing excited and nervous, hope we will get our visa soon  Cheers


----------



## Nrp

Hello 
Congratulations to who have received visa approval. 
We are on shore and have applied for visa457 since November 2017. 
Employer sponsorship approved. 
Medical was done in July 2018. 

Can anyone tell me after medical how long it takes for visa to come ? 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## moonchild2780

Chrissy.C said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received a nomination approval letter from my agent. Yay yay
> 
> Can anyone please give me some ideas about normally how long does it take to get visa after nomination approval? Thanks
> 
> #45
> 457 visa
> - Sponsorship lodged on 30th Nov 2017 (Approved on 10th May 2018)
> - Nomination lodged on 16th Jan 2018 (Approved on 18th Oct 2018)
> - Application lodged on 28th Feb 2018
> No RFI
> Status: Received


in my case, nomination and visa application have approved in same day.
good luck!


----------



## moonchild2780

Chrissy.C said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just received a nomination approval letter from my agent. Yay yay
> 
> Can anyone please give me some ideas about normally how long does it take to get visa after nomination approval? Thanks
> 
> #45
> 457 visa
> - Sponsorship lodged on 30th Nov 2017 (Approved on 10th May 2018)
> - Nomination lodged on 16th Jan 2018 (Approved on 18th Oct 2018)
> - Application lodged on 28th Feb 2018
> No RFI
> Status: Received


in my case, nomination and visa application have been approved in same day.
good luck!


----------



## Chrissy.C

moonchild2780 said:


> in my case, nomination and visa application have approved in same day.
> good luck!


Thank you  hopefully will approve soon.


----------



## rahulgoyal

hey guys got my wife 457 subsequent entrant today

Date lodged: 4 jan 2018
RFI : 18th oct 2018 (Submitted same day) 
Granted: 19th oct 2018 (7:47am) 

ALL THE BEST TO EVERYONE


----------



## rahulgoyal

hey guys got my wife 457 subsequent entrant today

Date lodged: 4 jan 2018
RFI : 18th oct 2018 (Submitted same day) 
Granted: 19th oct 2018 (7:47am) 

ALL THE BEST TO EVERYONE


----------



## Rohitha131

rahulgoyal said:


> hey guys got my wife 457 subsequent entrant today
> 
> Date lodged: 4 jan 2018
> RFI : 18th oct 2018 (Submitted same day)
> Granted: 19th oct 2018 (7:47am)
> 
> ALL THE BEST TO EVERYONE


Congratulations to you !


----------



## rahulgoyal

rohitha131 said:


> congratulations to you !


thanks rohitha ALL THE BEST TO YOU


----------



## PriyabratP

rahulgoyal said:


> hey guys got my wife 457 subsequent entrant today
> 
> Date lodged: 4 jan 2018
> RFI : 18th oct 2018 (Submitted same day)
> Granted: 19th oct 2018 (7:47am)
> 
> ALL THE BEST TO EVERYONE


Congratulations Rahul.. m also waiting for subsequent entrant visa which I applied in Jan2018. May I know what they asked you in this RFI !


----------



## rahulgoyal

PriyabratP said:


> Congratulations Rahul.. m also waiting for subsequent entrant visa which I applied in Jan2018. May I know what they asked you in this RFI !


hey priya they just asked for FORM 1221 (Personal particulars form) that's all.

dont worry you will be getting your visa soon

ALL THE BEST


----------



## PriyabratP

rahulgoyal said:


> PriyabratP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations Rahul.. m also waiting for subsequent entrant visa which I applied in Jan2018. May I know what they asked you in this RFI !
> 
> 
> 
> hey priya they just asked for FORM 1221 (Personal particulars form) that's all.
> 
> dont worry you will be getting your visa soon
> 
> ALL THE BEST
Click to expand...

 Thanks for the info Rahul .. yeah waiting for the visa now. &#128522;


----------



## Rohitha131

rahulgoyal said:


> rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations to you !
> 
> 
> 
> thanks rohitha ALL THE BEST TO YOU
Click to expand...

Hi Rahul, how old was your PoliceClearance ? Didn't they ask for a new one ?


----------



## rahulgoyal

Rohitha131 said:


> Hi Rahul, how old was your PoliceClearance ? Didn't they ask for a new one ?


hey rohitha PC was done on 9th dec 2017 they never ask for a new one. i think its valid for 1 year.


----------



## Rohitha131

rahulgoyal said:


> Rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Rahul, how old was your PoliceClearance ? Didn't they ask for a new one ?
> 
> 
> 
> hey rohitha PC was done on 9th dec 2017 they never ask for a new one. i think its valid for 1 year.
Click to expand...

Cool ! Mine was done in the same days. Thanks Rahul !


----------



## nbose

Hi,

Can someone clarify what is RFI. My husband's office filed the application on 18th Jan' 18. Our medical etc is submitted on 18th Aug'17 as shown in Immi account.

We received a notification from his office on 16th Oct'18 that nomination has been approved.

I want to understand how much time it takes to grant a visa after nomination is approved. Also, Immi account still showing as application Submitted only - no change there.

We are really getting disappointed now with the year long wait . Can somebody help me in understanding this process...at least i can gauge at what stage we are.


----------



## Rohitha131

nbose said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone clarify what is RFI. My husband's office filed the application on 18th Jan' 18. Our medical etc is submitted on 18th Aug'17 as shown in Immi account.
> 
> We received a notification from his office on 16th Oct'18 that nomination has been approved.
> 
> I want to understand how much time it takes to grant a visa after nomination is approved. Also, Immi account still showing as application Submitted only - no change there.
> 
> We are really getting disappointed now with the year long wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can somebody help me in understanding this process...at least i can gauge at what stage we are.


RFI = Request for Further Information, if the case officer in a need of further information they request. This could be an additional form contained with information or similar one.


----------



## nbose

Rohitha131 said:


> RFI = Request for Further Information, if the case officer in a need of further information they request. This could be an additional form contained with information or similar one.


Thanks for clarification on RFI....any other information can anyone provide?


----------



## Maggie-May24

nbose said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone clarify what is RFI. My husband's office filed the application on 18th Jan' 18. Our medical etc is submitted on 18th Aug'17 as shown in Immi account.
> 
> We received a notification from his office on 16th Oct'18 that nomination has been approved.
> 
> I want to understand how much time it takes to grant a visa after nomination is approved. Also, Immi account still showing as application Submitted only - no change there.
> 
> We are really getting disappointed now with the year long wait . Can somebody help me in understanding this process...at least i can gauge at what stage we are.


There's no predictable timeframe for visa processing, but at least the nomination has been approved. As for the visa, it could be approved today or it could be another 2-3 months or even longer. DHA takes no accountability for the visa processing times.


----------



## PriyabratP

Hello Everyone, Anyone got his/her visa this week. I have not seen any post so asking out of Qriosity!


----------



## Ruki

Finalized...

Visa Application Lodged Date : 23/12/17

Occupation : Chef

Nomination approved: 01/05/18

RFI : None

Application finalized: 24/10/18

Finally my wait is over. 😊😊😊

All the best for all of you who’s waiting for your visa...


----------



## Lulotie91

Ruki said:


> Finalized...
> 
> Visa Application Lodged Date : 23/12/17
> 
> Occupation : Chef
> 
> Nomination approved: 01/05/18
> 
> RFI : None
> 
> Application finalized: 24/10/18
> 
> Finally my wait is over. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> All the best for all of you who's waiting for your visa...


Congratulations Ruki! 

What does nomination approved mean? Mine just says Application Status: Recieved


----------



## PriyabratP

Only one visa grant in this week.. is it again slowing down 😑


----------



## pri0803.srm

PriyabratP said:


> Only one visa grant in this week.. is it again slowing down &#128529;


even I worry the same, I am sick and tired of seeing my application status as 'received' only


----------



## Rohitha131

PriyabratP said:


> Only one visa grant in this week.. is it again slowing down &#128529;





pri0803.srm said:


> PriyabratP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only one visa grant in this week.. is it again slowing down &#128529;
> 
> 
> 
> even I worry the same, I am sick and tired of seeing my application status as 'received' only
Click to expand...

Only hope is the statement they released saying that they expect to clear all pending visas by December end. Let's keep the hope as nothing else can be done from our end.


----------



## champsider

*Visa Granted*

Submitted: 29/01/2018
Visa Granted: 26/10/2018 
457 Subsequent Entrant


----------



## PriyabratP

champsider said:


> Submitted: 29/01/2018
> Visa Granted: 26/10/2018
> 457 Subsequent Entrant


Congratulations and thanks for sharing it here. mine is also submitted on the same date.. Subsequent entrant.


----------



## Rohitha131

champsider said:


> Submitted: 29/01/2018
> Visa Granted: 26/10/2018
> 457 Subsequent Entrant


Many congratulations and so much motivating to see this.


----------



## Rohitha131

PriyabratP said:


> champsider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted: 29/01/2018
> Visa Granted: 26/10/2018
> 457 Subsequent Entrant
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and thanks for sharing it here. mine is also submitted on the same date..
> Subsequent entrant.
Click to expand...

Hi Priyabat, You too will get the Visa within this week. Mine submitted in early Feb.


----------



## pri0803.srm

champsider said:


> Submitted: 29/01/2018
> Visa Granted: 26/10/2018
> 457 Subsequent Entrant


Congratulations!!!! finally your wait is over.

Hope to see our grants too.

Mine was filed on 5-Feb-2018


----------



## Jlynx

457 Visa granted for myself and partner. 

Country: Canada

Position: cook

Applied: 01/12/2018 Status: recieved

RFI: 07/12/2018 Status: initial assessment 

Information submitted: 08/06/2018 status: further assessment 

Approved: 10/29/2018
Status: finalised 


We did employ an agent to ensure we had all necessary documents when we lodged our application in January. 

My partner did send an email to the tss account titled "Priority allocation request" with evidence of the financial hardship we were experiencing based on her not having working rights. The visa was finalised 1 week after she sent the email.


----------



## PriyabratP

Rohitha131 said:


> PriyabratP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> champsider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted: 29/01/2018
> Visa Granted: 26/10/2018
> 457 Subsequent Entrant
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and thanks for sharing it here. mine is also submitted on the same date..
> Subsequent entrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Priyabat, You too will get the Visa within this week. Mine submitted in early Feb.
Click to expand...

Hope your words come true &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Rohitha131

No visas for today ??????????? Seems they’ve slower down the process again. Not much visas are granted as how it was few weeks back. Sigh 😔


----------



## Lulotie91

Rohitha131 said:


> No visas for today ??????????? Seems they've slower down the process again. Not much visas are granted as how it was few weeks back. Sigh &#128532;


I really hope it picks up again soon. let's hope next week will be better


----------



## PriyabratP

Lulotie91 said:


> Rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No visas for today ??????????? Seems they've slower down the process again. Not much visas are granted as how it was few weeks back. Sigh &#128532;
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope it picks up again soon. let's hope next week will be better
Click to expand...

Only one visa grant in this week .. M not sure if they can meet their timeline of this Year end at this speed. &#128529;


----------



## Rohitha131

PriyabratP said:


> Lulotie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No visas for today ??????????? Seems they've slower down the process again. Not much visas are granted as how it was few weeks back. Sigh &#128532;
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope it picks up again soon. let's hope next week will be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only one visa grant in this week .. M not sure if they can meet their timeline of this Year end at this speed. &#128529;
Click to expand...

There may be applicants outside this forum too right ?


----------



## PriyabratP

Rohitha131 said:


> PriyabratP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lulotie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No visas for today ??????????? Seems they've slower down the process again. Not much visas are granted as how it was few weeks back. Sigh &#128532;
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope it picks up again soon. let's hope next week will be better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only one visa grant in this week .. M not sure if they can meet their timeline of this Year end at this speed. &#128529;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There may be applicants outside this forum too right ?
Click to expand...

Yeah you are correct. May be most of the people in this forum has received their visa. Few of us are waiting!


----------



## BrianAU

It's my turn today!!! After almost 8 months of waiting and incessantly checking my immi account.

VISA GRANTEDDDDD!!! THANKS BE TO GOD!

Here's my timeline:

Visa Application: 5 March 2018
RFI: 23 August 2018
Reply to RFI: 31 October 2018
VISA GRANTED: 02 November 2018

Visa grant for me, my wife and 2 kids.

Thanks to my sponsor for not giving up on me.

To all 457 visa applicants waiting here, just hold on and keep on praying. Good luck!


----------



## PriyabratP

BrianAU said:


> It's my turn today!!! After almost 8 months of waiting and incessantly checking my immi account.
> 
> VISA GRANTEDDDDD!!! THANKS BE TO GOD!
> 
> Here's my timeline:
> 
> Visa Application: 5 March 2018
> RFI: 23 August 2018
> Reply to RFI: 31 October 2018
> VISA GRANTED: 02 November 2018
> 
> Visa grant for me, my wife and 2 kids.
> 
> Thanks to my sponsor for not giving up on me.
> 
> To all 457 visa applicants waiting here, just hold on and keep on praying. Good luck!


Congratulations.. good to see visa grant posts &#128522;


----------



## pri0803.srm

PriyabratP said:


> Congratulations.. good to see visa grant posts &#128522;


Congratulations, wish you all the best for your future endeavors.

Hope to see our grants soon.


----------



## PriyabratP

Hi Everyone, 
Visa Finalised today!! 
Subsequent Entrant 
Submitted on Jan 30 2018
Granted on Nov 01 2018

Just checked immi account and it was finalised.

Praying for rest of the people now🙏🏻


----------



## PriyabratP

PriyabratP said:


> Rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PriyabratP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> champsider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Submitted: 29/01/2018
> Visa Granted: 26/10/2018
> 457 Subsequent Entrant
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations and thanks for sharing it here. mine is also submitted on the same date..
> Subsequent entrant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Priyabat, You too will get the Visa within this week. Mine submitted in early Feb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hope your words come true &#128522;&#128522;
Click to expand...

It really happened .. thank you &#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## pri0803.srm

PriyabratP said:


> It really happened .. thank you &#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#127995;


Congrats ,
after seeing your grant i refreshed my immiaccount too.

MY visa is too GRANTED!!!!

date of lodgement - 05 feb 2018
No RFI
type : subsequent 457

This forum has really helped, all the best to people waiting, yours will come too


----------



## Rohitha131

PriyabratP said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Visa Finalised today!!
> Subsequent Entrant
> Submitted on Jan 30 2018
> Granted on Nov 01 2018
> 
> Just checked immi account and it was finalised.
> 
> Praying for rest of the people now&#128591;&#127995;


Woooooo ! Congratulations Priya. I'm so Happy for you. Hope mine will grant soon.


----------



## Rohitha131

pri0803.srm said:


> PriyabratP said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really happened .. thank you &#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats ,
> after seeing your grant i refreshed my immiaccount too.
> 
> MY visa is too GRANTED!!!!
> 
> date of lodgement - 05 feb 2018
> No RFI
> type : subsequent 457
> 
> This forum has really helped, all the best to people waiting, yours will come too
Click to expand...

Hi Pri, many congratulations to you too. I'm excited as mine was submitted just three days after yours but I don't have login credentials for IMMI account as our agent Work on those.


----------



## pri0803.srm

Rohitha131 said:


> Hi Pri, many congratulations to you too. I'm excited as mine was submitted just three days after yours but I don't have login credentials for IMMI account as our agent Work on those.


Hopefully you would have received your grant. Get in touch with your agent or asked him/her to share the TRN # so that you can import the application in your immi account.

All the best!!!


----------



## Lulotie91

Hi all, I woke up to some horrible news this morning that my visa was rejected because they do not consider the position associated with the nominated occupation to be genuine. I am absolutely devastated, I have done everything by the book and my position is genuine. Does anyone have any advice? I'm heartbroken.


----------



## 371721

Lulotie91 said:


> Hi all, I woke up to some horrible news this morning that my visa was rejected because they do not consider the position associated with the nominated occupation to be genuine. I am absolutely devastated, I have done everything by the book and my position is genuine. Does anyone have any advice? I'm heartbroken.


Oh gosh I am so sorry for you! Never had this outcome in this thread. Maybe have a look through other threads in the forum. I once saw one about rejected visa.
Really hope the best for you!!


----------



## Rohitha131

pri0803.srm said:


> Rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Pri, many congratulations to you too. I'm excited as mine was submitted just three days after yours but I don't have login credentials for IMMI account as our agent Work on those.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully you would have received your grant. Get in touch with your agent or asked him/her to share the TRN # so that you can import the application in your immi account.
> 
> All the best!!!
Click to expand...

Hope your wishes will come true !


----------



## Rohitha131

Lulotie91 said:


> Hi all, I woke up to some horrible news this morning that my visa was rejected because they do not consider the position associated with the nominated occupation to be genuine. I am absolutely devastated, I have done everything by the book and my position is genuine. Does anyone have any advice? I'm heartbroken.


Hi, so sorry to hear this sad news. Did you work with an agent or by yourself ? Why don't you get some advice from an expert on visa. That's the best what you can do I guess. Anyway I wish that you will find a solution soon. Good luck !


----------



## Lulotie91

Rohitha131 said:


> Hi, so sorry to hear this sad news. Did you work with an agent or by yourself ? Why don't you get some advice from an expert on visa. That's the best what you can do I guess. Anyway I wish that you will find a solution soon. Good luck !


Thanks for all your nice messages, Its been 10 months of waiting and I didn't even consider this an outcome. I applied through an agent, but they said they can't appeal it. Does anyone know if this is true? Or can I appeal it myself instead? I'm so lost today...


----------



## Rohitha131

Lulotie91 said:


> Rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, so sorry to hear this sad news. Did you work with an agent or by yourself ? Why don't you get some advice from an expert on visa. That's the best what you can do I guess. Anyway I wish that you will find a solution soon. Good luck !
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your nice messages, Its been 10 months of waiting and I didn't even consider this an outcome. I applied through an agent, but they said they can't appeal it. Does anyone know if this is true? Or can I appeal it myself instead? I'm so lost today...
Click to expand...

Oh that's so sad and heartbreaking to hear that they can't reappeal.


----------



## rahulgoyal

Lulotie91 said:


> Hi all, I woke up to some horrible news this morning that my visa was rejected because they do not consider the position associated with the nominated occupation to be genuine. I am absolutely devastated, I have done everything by the book and my position is genuine. Does anyone have any advice? I'm heartbroken.


really sad to hear that  hope everything will be good again


----------



## PriyabratP

Lulotie91 said:


> Hi all, I woke up to some horrible news this morning that my visa was rejected because they do not consider the position associated with the nominated occupation to be genuine. I am absolutely devastated, I have done everything by the book and my position is genuine. Does anyone have any advice? I'm heartbroken.


 Waitingof 10 months and after that such a sad news &#128529;&#128529; IMO You should now go for the fresh TSS Visa instead. That's coming within 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Mark05

Hi everyone, has anyone had their visa come through today. Mine has been on received since 22nd December. Really hoping its going to come through soon.


----------



## Rohitha131

Mark05 said:


> Hi everyone, has anyone had their visa come through today. Mine has been on received since 22nd December. Really hoping its going to come through soon.


Sad to see this, as many visas applied in Jan and Feb too granted. I'm with hopes after applying in Feb. hopefully you'll get your visa soon. Keep hopes.


----------



## Rohitha131

NO Visas granted today ☹😭😭


----------



## Rohitha131

Seems NO Visa grants for whole week 😔. This is a sad situation.


----------



## Bardia

Visa grant

Got my visa grant.

Lodge : 21oct 2017
Nomination approved : 13 sep 2018
RFI : 13 sep 2018
RFI submit : 24 Oct 2018
Visa grant : 26 OCt 2018

Hope everyone get their visa soon. I feel the pain of waiting. Just keep your energy up and never loose hope. All the best to everyone.


----------



## Rohitha131

Bardia said:


> Visa grant
> 
> Got my visa grant.
> 
> Lodge : 21oct 2017
> Nomination approved : 13 sep 2018
> RFI : 13 sep 2018
> RFI submit : 24 Oct 2018
> Visa grant : 26 OCt 2018
> 
> Hope everyone get their visa soon. I feel the pain of waiting. Just keep your energy up and never loose hope. All the best to everyone.


Congratulations!


----------



## Ann Ann

Anyone here waiting for 457 since 6/2017?


----------



## nbose

Our Police verification has to be done again as one year has already passed since the last one done.
Medical etc submitted: 18th Aug 2017
Lodged: 11th Jan 2018
Nomination Approved : 16th Oct 2018
Asked again for PCC: 24th Oct 2018

I don't know how long it would take!


----------



## nbose

Bardia said:


> Visa grant
> 
> Got my visa grant.
> 
> Lodge : 21oct 2017
> Nomination approved : 13 sep 2018
> RFI : 13 sep 2018
> RFI submit : 24 Oct 2018
> Visa grant : 26 OCt 2018
> 
> Hope everyone get their visa soon. I feel the pain of waiting. Just keep your energy up and never loose hope. All the best to everyone.


Congratulations!


----------



## Nrp

Visa Granted !!
Our visa has been approved. 
Applied 17 November 2017 
Approved 7 November 2018. 
Onshore. 
Best of luck to everyone it would come soon.


----------



## Nrp

Ann Ann said:


> Anyone here waiting for 457 since 6/2017?


Have you put an inquiry because processing time is 13 to 15 months.


----------



## Rohitha131

nbose said:


> Our Police verification has to be done again as one year has already passed since the last one done.
> Medical etc submitted: 18th Aug 2017
> Lodged: 11th Jan 2018
> Nomination Approved : 16th Oct 2018
> Asked again for PCC: 24th Oct 2018
> 
> I don't know how long it would take!


I'm expecting for the same outcome as my PCC submitted in last december. Don't know what will happen.


----------



## Mark05

Congratulations on the visa.


----------



## Mark05

Rohitha131 said:


> nbose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Police verification has to be done again as one year has already passed since the last one done.
> Medical etc submitted: 18th Aug 2017
> Lodged: 11th Jan 2018
> Nomination Approved : 16th Oct 2018
> Asked again for PCC: 24th Oct 2018
> 
> I don't know how long it would take!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting for the same outcome as my PCC submitted in last december. Don't know what will happen.
Click to expand...

You should get your pcc check redone. Mine will expire in January but I'm going to reapply for it in December.


----------



## Rohitha131

Mark05 said:


> Rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nbose said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Police verification has to be done again as one year has already passed since the last one done.
> Medical etc submitted: 18th Aug 2017
> Lodged: 11th Jan 2018
> Nomination Approved : 16th Oct 2018
> Asked again for PCC: 24th Oct 2018
> 
> I don't know how long it would take!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm expecting for the same outcome as my PCC submitted in last december. Don't know what will happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should get your pcc check redone. Mine will expire in January but I'm going to reapply for it in December.
Click to expand...

That's what I'm thing off, it takes more than a month's time to get a pc in my country. Again time is extending.


----------



## Shivani bedi

Congratulations nbose....can you please tell what they asked you in RFI and how much was given to you for submission of RFI


----------



## Rohitha131

What a relief, as my visa is granted today. It took exactly nine months. 

457 subsequent entry 
Applied on 08 Feb 2018 
Granted on 09 Nov 2018 

Hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon. Keep hopes ! Good luck everyone. This forum really helped me to keep alive with hopes.


----------



## PriyabratP

Rohitha131 said:


> What a relief, as my visa is granted today. It took exactly nine months.
> 
> 457 subsequent entry
> Applied on 08 Feb 2018
> Granted on 09 Nov 2018
> 
> Hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon. Keep hopes ! Good luck everyone. This forum really helped me to keep alive with hopes.


Congratulations &#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Mark05

PriyabratP said:


> Rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief, as my visa is granted today. It took exactly nine months.
> 
> 457 subsequent entry
> Applied on 08 Feb 2018
> Granted on 09 Nov 2018
> 
> Hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon. Keep hopes ! Good luck everyone. This forum really helped me to keep alive with hopes.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations &#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#127995;
Click to expand...

Congratulations you must be soo pleased.


----------



## Rohitha131

PriyabratP said:


> Rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief, as my visa is granted today. It took exactly nine months.
> 
> 457 subsequent entry
> Applied on 08 Feb 2018
> Granted on 09 Nov 2018
> 
> Hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon. Keep hopes ! Good luck everyone. This forum really helped me to keep alive with hopes.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations &#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#127995;
Click to expand...

Hi Priya, 
Indeed I'm over the moon. I was counting times since your grant happened. Thanks for being friends to all through this forum.


----------



## Rohitha131

Mark05 said:


> PriyabratP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a relief, as my visa is granted today. It took exactly nine months.
> 
> 457 subsequent entry
> Applied on 08 Feb 2018
> Granted on 09 Nov 2018
> 
> Hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon. Keep hopes ! Good luck everyone. This forum really helped me to keep alive with hopes.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations &#128522;&#128522;&#128077;&#127995;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations you must be soo pleased.
Click to expand...

Thank you &#128522; !


----------



## rahulgoyal

rohitha131 said:


> what a relief, as my visa is granted today. It took exactly nine months.
> 
> 457 subsequent entry
> applied on 08 feb 2018
> granted on 09 nov 2018
> 
> hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon. Keep hopes ! Good luck everyone. This forum really helped me to keep alive with hopes.


congratulations


----------



## Rohitha131

rahulgoyal said:


> rohitha131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a relief, as my visa is granted today. It took exactly nine months.
> 
> 457 subsequent entry
> applied on 08 feb 2018
> granted on 09 nov 2018
> 
> hope everyone waiting will get theirs soon. Keep hopes ! Good luck everyone. This forum really helped me to keep alive with hopes.
> 
> 
> 
> congratulations
Click to expand...

Thank you Rahul !


----------



## Shivani bedi

Bardia said:


> Visa grant
> 
> Got my visa grant.
> 
> Lodge : 21oct 2017
> Nomination approved : 13 sep 2018
> RFI : 13 sep 2018
> RFI submit : 24 Oct 2018
> Visa grant : 26 OCt 2018
> 
> Hope everyone get their visa soon. I feel the pain of waiting. Just keep your energy up and never loose hope. All the best to everyone.


Congratulations...can u please tell what they asked in RFI and what was the time for submission of that RFI


----------



## Mark05

Has anyone had their visa granted in the last couple of days?


----------



## nbose

Is the visa grant process slowing down again? No information of any visa grant since last Saturday!


----------



## Shivani bedi

They are slowing down the process again


----------



## Mark05

They are doing a big update on the immi website at the moment. I think the processing time will change again. Fingers crossed it will drop.


----------



## nbose

Mark05 said:


> They are doing a big update on the immi website at the moment. I think the processing time will change again. Fingers crossed it will drop.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mark05

nbose said:


> Mark05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing a big update on the immi website at the moment. I think the processing time will change again. Fingers crossed it will drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.
Click to expand...

It would seem nothing has changed after the update. Has anyone had their visa come through?


----------



## Chrissy.C

Mark05 said:


> They are doing a big update on the immi website at the moment. I think the processing time will change again. Fingers crossed it will drop.


Just saw Estimated Processing Time12 months to 14 months, it was 13-15 months.


----------



## Mark05

Chrissy.C said:


> Mark05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing a big update on the immi website at the moment. I think the processing time will change again. Fingers crossed it will drop.
> 
> 
> 
> Just saw Estimated Processing Time12 months to 14 months, it was 13-15 months.
Click to expand...

Oh yeh, that's a good sign they must be trying to get it done for the end of the year still. Fingers crossed


----------



## Chrissy.C

Mark05 said:


> Oh yeh, that's a good sign they must be trying to get it done for the end of the year still. Fingers crossed


Yea I hope so because the holiday season is coming soon.. I am wondering how they can get all done by the end of the year...


----------



## yurulo

VISA granted for my husband, me & our daughter after 2 years' separation
457 VISA 
applied on 28 feb 2018 
granted on 21 nov 2018 

Painting Trades Worker - 332211

hope everyone will get your good news soon! Keep hopes ! Good luck everyone. 
This forum really helped a lot and has so far the best.


----------



## 371721

yurulo said:


> VISA granted for my husband, me & our daughter after 2 years' separation
> 457 VISA
> applied on 28 feb 2018
> granted on 21 nov 2018
> 
> Painting Trades Worker - 332211
> 
> hope everyone will get your good news soon! Keep hopes ! Good luck everyone.
> This forum really helped a lot and has so far the best.


Congrats!!!! I am so happy for you and your little family!


----------



## yurulo

Blubb 33,

Thank you very much  . I believe yours will be accepted soon as it was submitted on the same date as ours, right?


----------



## Mark05

yurulo said:


> VISA granted for my husband, me & our daughter after 2 years' separation
> 457 VISA
> applied on 28 feb 2018
> granted on 21 nov 2018
> 
> Painting Trades Worker - 332211
> 
> hope everyone will get your good news soon! Keep hopes ! Good luck everyone.
> This forum really helped a lot and has so far the best.


Congratulations you must be soo excited!


----------



## 371721

yurulo said:


> Blubb 33,
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I believe yours will be accepted soon as it was submitted on the same date as ours, right?


Correct. Will see what happens next &#128578;
Thanks


----------



## IamSean

457 Visa Granted.

Recruitment Consultant.
Applied 14th Feb '17
RFI 15th Nov '18
Supplied 20th Nov

Granted 22nd Nov '18

At just over 9 months, I am one of the lucky ones. Best of luck to you all, getting the visa is a life defining moment.


----------



## Shivani bedi

IamSean said:


> 457 Visa Granted.
> 
> Recruitment Consultant.
> Applied 14th Feb '17
> RFI 15th Nov '18
> Supplied 20th Nov
> 
> Granted 22nd Nov '18
> 
> At just over 9 months, I am one of the lucky ones. Best of luck to you all, getting the visa is a life defining moment.


Congratulations you must be very happy....can you please tell what you were asked in RFI


----------



## IamSean

As I has a working holiday visa before I needed to provide a UK and Australian police check.
The two I provided with the original application didn't include my middle name. Just had to reorder and provide.


----------



## yurulo

Mark05 said:


> Congratulations you must be soo excited!


Yes we are, we were about to give up, thank you Mark


----------



## BrianAU

Congrats mate!


----------



## BrianAU

IamSean said:


> 457 Visa Granted.
> 
> Recruitment Consultant.
> Applied 14th Feb '17
> RFI 15th Nov '18
> Supplied 20th Nov
> 
> Granted 22nd Nov '18
> 
> At just over 9 months, I am one of the lucky ones. Best of luck to you all, getting the visa is a life defining moment.


Congrats Sean!


----------



## Shivani bedi

IamSean said:


> As I has a working holiday visa before I needed to provide a UK and Australian police check.
> The two I provided with the original application didn't include my middle name. Just had to reorder and provide.


Thanks mate and all the best for future&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## tutormarj

Visa lodge: febuary 20,2018
Visa grant: november 16,2018
457 subsequent entrant visa together with my son. I try to wrote a request priority processing in the immigration in that day 8am in the morning and 12noon our visa granted on that day. I can say that its because of the letter I wrote because my husband got a new employer last june but the sponsor details in our grant visa is the past employer not the current. I just read in this forum that they request a priority processing and I try to email the email they provided. It's up to the immigration if they will accept your reason it must heavy and valid. No RFI request. 
Goodluck to everyone. I hope it may help


----------



## Shivani bedi

tutormarj said:


> Visa lodge: febuary 20,2018
> Visa grant: november 16,2018
> 457 subsequent entrant visa together with my son. I try to wrote a request priority processing in the immigration in that day 8am in the morning and 12noon our visa granted on that day. I can say that its because of the letter I wrote because my husband got a new employer last june but the sponsor details in our grant visa is the past employer not the current. I just read in this forum that they request a priority processing and I try to email the email they provided. It's up to the immigration if they will accept your reason it must heavy and valid. No RFI request.
> Goodluck to everyone. I hope it may help


Congratulations


----------



## Shivani bedi

Hi all...does anyone got their visa in last few days?? No new visa grant news posted since many days. They are again slowing down the process.


----------



## Chrissy.C

Visa granted this morning while I was having a breakfast with my husband on my day off. Exactly time for us to celebrate!! So excited &#55358;&#56691; and this is a great present for this Christmas! What a wonderful day today! Wishing all of you get yours soon!!

#45
457 visa main applicant with my husband (Granted for 2 years)
- Sponsorship lodged on 30th Nov 2017 (Approved on 10th May 2018) 
- Nomination lodged on 16th Jan 2018 (Approved on 18th Oct 2018) 
- Application lodged on 28th Feb 2018 (Approved on 30th Nov 2018) 
No RFI


----------



## Shivani bedi

Chrissy.C said:


> Visa granted this morning while I was having a breakfast with my husband on my day off. Exactly time for us to celebrate!! So excited �� and this is a great present for this Christmas! What a wonderful day today! Wishing all of you get yours soon!!
> 
> #45
> 457 visa main applicant with my husband (Granted for 2 years)
> - Sponsorship lodged on 30th Nov 2017 (Approved on 10th May 2018)
> - Nomination lodged on 16th Jan 2018 (Approved on 18th Oct 2018)
> - Application lodged on 28th Feb 2018 (Approved on 30th Nov 2018)
> No RFI


Congratulations chrissy...i can understand your excitement i hope our visa grant also come soon....All the best for future&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Chrissy.C

Shivani bedi said:


> Congratulations chrissy...i can understand your excitement i hope our visa grant also come soon....All the best for future&#128077;&#127995;


Thanks Shivani bedi, wishing you to get yours very soon.


----------



## Shivani bedi

Chrissy.C said:


> Thanks Shivani bedi, wishing you to get yours very soon.


Thanks dear


----------



## Mark05

Chrissy.C said:


> Visa granted this morning while I was having a breakfast with my husband on my day off. Exactly time for us to celebrate!! So excited �� and this is a great present for this Christmas! What a wonderful day today! Wishing all of you get yours soon!!
> 
> #45
> 457 visa main applicant with my husband (Granted for 2 years)
> - Sponsorship lodged on 30th Nov 2017 (Approved on 10th May 2018)
> - Nomination lodged on 16th Jan 2018 (Approved on 18th Oct 2018)
> - Application lodged on 28th Feb 2018 (Approved on 30th Nov 2018)
> No RFI


Congratulations Chrissy, you must be so excited. Good luck on your new life. I'm hoping mine comes through soon.


----------



## Chrissy.C

Mark05 said:


> Congratulations Chrissy, you must be so excited. Good luck on your new life. I'm hoping mine comes through soon.


Thank you Mark. All the best for you!!


----------



## Imranalikhan87

Hi All,

After a long wait today I got the good news, the visa update of my wife and son.

457 subsequent entry 
applied on 28 Feb 2018 
No RFI
granted on 03 Dec 2018 

best of luck to All.


----------



## Shivani bedi

Imranalikhan87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After a long wait today I got the good news, the visa update of my wife and son.
> 
> 457 subsequent entry
> applied on 28 Feb 2018
> No RFI
> granted on 03 Dec 2018
> 
> best of luck to All.


Congratulations imran....&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## 371721

Visa granted today!!!!

Main applicant
Lodged 28th February
No rfi
Low risk country

Good luck for all of you!


----------



## Mark05

Blubb33 said:


> Visa granted today!!!!
> 
> Main applicant
> Lodged 28th February
> No rfi
> Low risk country
> 
> Good luck for all of you!


Congratulations all the best in your new life.


----------



## Mark05

Is anyone waiting for a visa Lodged before December 2017?


----------



## shehariar.ali

Mark05 said:


> Is anyone waiting for a visa Lodged before December 2017?


Yes I am. I applied on 2nd November, 2017. Still waiting for it.


----------



## Chrissy.C

Blubb33 said:


> Visa granted today!!!!
> 
> Main applicant
> Lodged 28th February
> No rfi
> Low risk country
> 
> Good luck for all of you!


Congrats Blubb33!!


----------



## Mark05

Has anyone had their visa granted in the last couple of days?


----------



## nbose

Mark05 said:


> Has anyone had their visa granted in the last couple of days?


Hi,

Good News!
Our visa arrived few days back.
Applied: 11th Jan 2018
Nomination approved : 16th Oct 2018
RFI submitted : 15th Nov 2018
Visa Granted :6th Dec 2018.

I am so thankful to almighty. This forum has been very consoling and supportive. All the best!!


----------



## Shivani bedi

nbose said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good News!
> Our visa arrived few days back.
> Applied: 11th Jan 2018
> Nomination approved : 16th Oct 2018
> RFI submitted : 15th Nov 2018
> Visa Granted :6th Dec 2018.
> 
> I am so thankful to almighty. This forum has been very consoling and supportive. All the best!!


Congratulations nbose...all the very best for new phase....can u pls tell what u were asked in RFI??


----------



## Mark05

nbose said:


> Mark05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had their visa granted in the last couple of days?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Good News!
> Our visa arrived few days back.
> Applied: 11th Jan 2018
> Nomination approved : 16th Oct 2018
> RFI submitted : 15th Nov 2018
> Visa Granted :6th Dec 2018.
> 
> I am so thankful to almighty. This forum has been very consoling and supportive. All the best!!
Click to expand...

Congratulations!!! &#128522;


----------



## nbose

Shivani bedi said:


> Congratulations nbose...all the very best for new phase....can u pls tell what u were asked in RFI??


Only another copy of police verification was asked as the previous one expired since we have done it an year back.


----------



## Shivani bedi

nbose said:


> Only another copy of police verification was asked as the previous one expired since we have done it an year back.


Ok thanks dear&#128522;


----------



## Shivani bedi

Anyone got there visa in last few days??? It’s very difficult to wait for such a long time. From next week there will be Christmas holidays in Australia..Don’t know how much more tume they gonna take


----------



## Mark05

Shivani bedi said:


> Anyone got there visa in last few days??? It's very difficult to wait for such a long time. From next week there will be Christmas holidays in Australia..Don't know how much more tume they gonna take


When did you submit your visa application?


----------



## Shivani bedi

Mark05 said:


> When did you submit your visa application?


Nomination filed in November 2017
Visa filed on 27th feb 2018


----------



## Mark05

Shivani bedi said:


> Mark05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did you submit your visa application?
> 
> 
> 
> Nomination filed in November 2017
> Visa filed on 27th feb 2018
Click to expand...

Well the processing time is 12-14months,but they seem to be quite random on how they pick them. My visa was submitted 22nd December 2017 and I haven't heard anything yet. My wife found a post on Facebook from a visa agent who had a meeting with immigration. She had been told they were down to their last 5000 457 visas out of 39000. This was on November 28th. Fingers crossed they get them all processed soon.


----------



## KKs

I am happy to share our 457 visa grant news . We waited for 10 months 10 days. Really a horrible days..🙄 As 457 visa gets delayed we applied tourist visa (sub class 600) and came to Sydney with my daughters by November. Surprisingly On 13 December night, we had email from our agent regarding our 457 subsequent grant... We were super excited!!!😁 This forum had helped us to get hope . Big thanks for all who shared your news and keep us going... Hopefully everyone will get grant soon...


----------



## Shivani bedi

Mark05 said:


> Well the processing time is 12-14months,but they seem to be quite random on how they pick them. My visa was submitted 22nd December 2017 and I haven't heard anything yet. My wife found a post on Facebook from a visa agent who had a meeting with immigration. She had been told they were down to their last 5000 457 visas out of 39000. This was on November 28th. Fingers crossed they get them all processed soon.


That's good. As you know holiday session is starting there Christmas and new year is coming they have slowed the process. It was mentioned in some notifications on immi site that they will be finalising all applications by the end of this year i think its not possible now


----------



## Shivani bedi

KKs said:


> I am happy to share our 457 visa grant news . We waited for 10 months 10 days. Really a horrible days..&#128580; As 457 visa gets delayed we applied tourist visa (sub class 600) and came to Sydney with my daughters by November. Surprisingly On 13 December night, we had email from our agent regarding our 457 subsequent grant... We were super excited!!!&#128513; This forum had helped us to get hope . Big thanks for all who shared your news and keep us going... Hopefully everyone will get grant soon...


Many congratulations to you and to your family....wish you good luck for future


----------



## jorgevalbuena56

Hi Everyone, me and my wife received the good news today, our 457 visa was granted today. My employer applied in March 16th 2018, last day it was valid the request before it was abolished. They requested some medical examinations in August, since then we never heard back from them until now. It took 9 months and 2 days. All people that are still waiting, don't loose hope, you will get it before new years eve, just be patient. Regards.


----------



## Shivani bedi

jorgevalbuena56 said:


> Hi Everyone, me and my wife received the good news today, our 457 visa was granted today. My employer applied in March 16th 2018, last day it was valid the request before it was abolished. They requested some medical examinations in August, since then we never heard back from them until now. It took 9 months and 2 days. All people that are still waiting, don't loose hope, you will get it before new years eve, just be patient. Regards.


Congratulations dear...and thanks for your wishes


----------



## Shivani bedi

Does anyone know how many days the immigration department will be off for Christmas and new year holidays??


----------



## Mark05

Shivani bedi said:


> Does anyone know how many days the immigration department will be off for Christmas and new year holidays??


Hi Shivani, I asked the agency the same question yesterday. She said Home Affairs have the usual days off, Xmas and boxing day and then are open with reduced staff.


----------



## Shivani bedi

Mark05 said:


> Hi Shivani, I asked the agency the same question yesterday. She said Home Affairs have the usual days off, Xmas and boxing day and then are open with reduced staff.


Thanku mark so replying&#128522;.


----------



## Shivani bedi

Any news about anyone’s visa??


----------



## Shivani bedi

Hi mark did u get any information regarding immigration


----------



## Mark05

Shivani bedi said:


> Hi mark did u get any information regarding immigration


Hi Shivani, no news I'm afraid. I would imagine that the immigration department will be back to normal as of next week. So fingers crossed they will get through these last visas quick.


----------



## Shivani bedi

Mark05 said:


> Hi Shivani, no news I'm afraid. I would imagine that the immigration department will be back to normal as of next week. So fingers crossed they will get through these last visas quick.


I really wish we get our visas this week...so that eveyone can plan accordingly...its very stressful stage going through depression....i hope this will end soon and everyone get their visas soon


----------



## Mark05

Shivani bedi said:


> Mark05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shivani, no news I'm afraid. I would imagine that the immigration department will be back to normal as of next week. So fingers crossed they will get through these last visas quick.
> 
> 
> 
> I really wish we get our visas this week...so that eveyone can plan accordingly...its very stressful stage going through depression....i hope this will end soon and everyone get their visas soon
Click to expand...

Stay strong Shivani, the best things in life are worth waiting for. Fingers crossed it will happen soon.


----------



## Shivani bedi

Mark05 said:


> Stay strong Shivani, the best things in life are worth waiting for. Fingers crossed it will happen soon.


Thanks mark for giving positive hopes...keep me updated about all information&#128522;


----------



## shehariar.ali

Shivani bedi said:


> Thanks mark for giving positive hopes...keep me updated about all information&#128522;


Shivani When was your submission date of application?


----------



## Shivani bedi

shehariar.ali said:


> Shivani When was your submission date of application?


Hi shehariar, My nomination file was submitted in November 3027 and visa application was submitted on 27th February 2018. My nomination approved on 28th of September still waiting for visa from last 4 months


----------



## shehariar.ali

Shivani bedi said:


> Hi shehariar, My nomination file was submitted in November 3027 and visa application was submitted on 27th February 2018. My nomination approved on 28th of September still waiting for visa from last 4 months


Don't loose hope! take my case as an example my application was submitted on 02 -11-2017 and it is still in received state . no response whatsoever.

Does anyone has similar situation as me ??


----------



## Shivani bedi

shehariar.ali said:


> Don't loose hope! take my case as an example my application was submitted on 02 -11-2017 and it is still in received state . no response whatsoever.
> 
> Does anyone has similar situation as me ??


Oh god...that time is much more than the processing time...did you talk to your agent what he is saying...in which stream you applied?? Can you tell me from which country you are from?


----------



## Mark05

shehariar.ali said:


> Shivani bedi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi shehariar, My nomination file was submitted in November 3027 and visa application was submitted on 27th February 2018. My nomination approved on 28th of September still waiting for visa from last 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> Don't loose hope! take my case as an example my application was submitted on 02 -11-2017 and it is still in received state . no response whatsoever.
> 
> Does anyone has similar situation as me ??
Click to expand...

Good morning, yes my application is the same, submitted 22nd December 2017, still on received status.


----------



## Shivani bedi

Mark05 said:


> Good morning, yes my application is the same, submitted 22nd December 2017, still on received status.


Good morning mark...i guess we are only some persons left who are waiting for our visa's from such a long time....u r from which stream?? Which country u belong


----------



## Mark05

Shivani bedi said:


> Mark05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning, yes my application is the same, submitted 22nd December 2017, still on received status.
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning mark...i guess we are only some persons left who are waiting for our visa's from such a long time....u r from which stream?? Which country u belong
Click to expand...

What do you mean by stream? I'm from the UK.


----------



## Mark05

shehariar.ali said:


> Shivani bedi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi shehariar, My nomination file was submitted in November 3027 and visa application was submitted on 27th February 2018. My nomination approved on 28th of September still waiting for visa from last 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> Don't loose hope! take my case as an example my application was submitted on 02 -11-2017 and it is still in received state . no response whatsoever.
> 
> Does anyone has similar situation as me ??
Click to expand...

 You should speak to your visa agent, or if you've done the application yourself you should ring Australia immigration. They will look in to your application if its over the processing time.


----------



## Shivani bedi

Mark05 said:


> What do you mean by stream? I'm from the UK.


By stream i mean in which profession you applied for 457..as i have applied in hairdressing profession


----------



## Shivani bedi

Mark05 said:


> You should speak to your visa agent, or if you've done the application yourself you should ring Australia immigration. They will look in to your application if its over the processing time.


Actually i have applied through a migration agent...he is saying that he dont know about the timing.


----------



## Mark05

Shivani bedi said:


> Mark05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should speak to your visa agent, or if you've done the application yourself you should ring Australia immigration. They will look in to your application if its over the processing time.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually i have applied through a migration agent...he is saying that he dont know about the timing.
Click to expand...

Hi Shivani, you will have 12-14months from February so you are still under the processing time.


----------



## Shivani bedi

Mark05 said:


> Hi Shivani, you will have 12-14months from February so you are still under the processing time.


Ok thanks mark for informing me i was counting the time from my nomination file submission


----------



## shehariar.ali

Mark05 said:


> You should speak to your visa agent, or if you've done the application yourself you should ring Australia immigration. They will look in to your application if its over the processing time.


Hi Mark,

Yes i tried contacting them but they are kind of in no response mode at all. All they say is that outcome of each application varies from case to case and we can't comment anything and cannot share any status.

My migration agent has also sent quite a few emails but they don't reply at all.

Thanks


----------



## Mark05

shehariar.ali said:


> Mark05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should speak to your visa agent, or if you've done the application yourself you should ring Australia immigration. They will look in to your application if its over the processing time.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> 
> Yes i tried contacting them but they are kind of in no response mode at all. All they say is that outcome of each application varies from case to case and we can't comment anything and cannot share any status.
> 
> My migration agent has also sent quite a few emails but they don't reply at all.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi have you tried phoning this number +61 2 61960196?


----------



## shehariar.ali

Mark05 said:


> Hi have you tried phoning this number +61 2 61960196?


Hi Mark,

Previously i called on 1800 number but after reading your response i called on this number as well. They both are on same ivr and connects to the same response Chanel.

Thanks


----------



## rohitgupta125

Hi All, I Just want to know is anyone facing the long delays like me as well. I applied for 457 Visa on Sep 29, 2017 and I am still waiting for the decision. On 23 Jan 2018 immigration ask for the further documents and everything finalised on 11 June 2018 as they ask for the skill assessment which take 4 Months to complete. We already response immigration within 28 days timeframe and they are alright with that. After submitting the skill assessment we have not heard anything from immigration. I also submitted my new AFP police checks as well as they expired after 1 year.

Total time frame
Sponsorship, Nomination and Visa application 29 Sep 2017
Sponsorship approved 23 Jan 2018
RFI 23 Jan 2018
RFI Submitted 11 June 2018
Nomination and Visa Still Waiting
Occupation Chef
Status Onshore
Visa Bridging Visa


Thanks


----------



## Prabhat tamang

Hi everyone today i got my 457 nomination for the position of cook has been refused after 1 year which is really sad. I dont know what should be next step. Please let me know if someone is on same situation.


----------



## Mark05

Prabhat tamang said:


> Hi everyone today i got my 457 nomination for the position of cook has been refused after 1 year which is really sad. I dont know what should be next step. Please let me know if someone is on same situation.


Hi, I'm sorry to hear that. How did you apply through an agency? What were the dates you submitted your application?


----------



## rohitgupta125

Prabhat tamang said:


> Hi everyone today i got my 457 nomination for the position of cook has been refused after 1 year which is really sad. I dont know what should be next step. Please let me know if someone is on same situation.


 Hi can u pls share ur status as you are right now in australia or off shore and what's the reason for refusal of nomination


----------



## Prabhat tamang

Hi i applied through agency , i applied on 29/01/2017 both my nomination and visa. Since than didnt got any reply. This is the frist reply from imigration with the refuse latter.


----------



## Prabhat tamang

Hi Rohit right now i am in Aus on student Visa, they didnt mention it clearly, they just said the resturent is not under nomination. They think resturent is take away shop, which is not and also they gave me just 15 days to appeal. Which i think it should be atleast 28 days


----------



## Mark05

Prabhat tamang said:


> Hi i applied through agency , i applied on 29/01/2017 both my nomination and visa. Since than didnt got any reply. This is the frist reply from imigration with the refuse latter.


 It took 2 years to get it? Or did you apply 29/01/2018?


----------



## rohitgupta125

Any updates guys ?


----------



## rohitgupta125

Hi Guys, Can someone pls tell me is anyone waiting for 457 Visa from Sep 2017 ?


----------



## Shivani bedi

rohitgupta125 said:


> Hi Guys, Can someone pls tell me is anyone waiting for 457 Visa from Sep 2017 ?


Hi rohit i am also waitinh from November 2017....you filled your visa in September or nomination?


----------



## rohitgupta125

Hi Shivani, i filed my sponsership nomination and visa on the same date on 29 Sep 2017. RFI requested by immigration on 23 Jan 2018 and sponsership approved for business on the same date. After that i am waitjng for the nominaton and visa. RFI submitted on 11 June 2018. Tell me about what occupation u apply for and are in australia now


----------



## Shivani bedi

rohitgupta125 said:


> Hi Shivani, i filed my sponsership nomination and visa on the same date on 29 Sep 2017. RFI requested by immigration on 23 Jan 2018 and sponsership approved for business on the same date. After that i am waitjng for the nominaton and visa. RFI submitted on 11 June 2018. Tell me about what occupation u apply for and are in australia now


Hi rohit...can you pls tell what was asked in RFI....you should talk to your consultant through whom you applied your case they should send email to your case officer as a reminder mail to know your case status...which occupation you have applied??i have applied in hairdresser category and i am offshore...not in Australia


----------



## rohitgupta125

Hi Shivani,

They ask for my skill assessment as a chef which was submitted to them on 11 June 2018 after that i havenot heard anything about the visa


----------



## Mark05

Hi, it's been quiet for a while now has anyone had any news?


----------



## Rohitha131

Hi, Good day to all ! 

Anyone has any idea of the fee for the first 457 renewal/extension ?


----------



## Mark05

Rohitha131 said:


> Hi, Good day to all !
> 
> Anyone has any idea of the fee for the first 457 renewal/extension ?


Hi, I didn't think you could extend the 457?


----------



## Shivani bedi

My visa got refused. The reason they have given was absurd they were not clear about my exact work experience. They have given me right to appeal the decision but i want to know from you guys..does anyone know how much time MRT appeal gona take if i go for it..they have given me 21 days timeframe for appeal. Pls suggest me should i go for appeal or i shoul apply for 482


----------



## Mark05

Shivani bedi said:


> My visa got refused. The reason they have given was absurd they were not clear about my exact work experience. They have given me right to appeal the decision but i want to know from you guys..does anyone know how much time MRT appeal gona take if i go for it..they have given me 21 days timeframe for appeal. Pls suggest me should i go for appeal or i shoul apply for 482


 Hi Shivani, that's terrible news, what has your visa agency said you should do?


----------



## Shivani bedi

Mark05 said:


> Hi Shivani, that's terrible news, what has your visa agency said you should do?


Yes it was terrible...i was totally shattered...actually i talked to my agent and they are saying I should not go for MRT appeal because it will it 1 nd half year to get any result from them...they are suggesting me to go for 482 after getting skill assessment test,..Any other suggestions from you mark if you know anyorher option...Please let me knw


----------



## Mark05

Shivani bedi said:


> Mark05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shivani, that's terrible news, what has your visa agency said you should do?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was terrible...i was totally shattered...actually i talked to my agent and they are saying I should not go for MRT appeal because it will it 1 nd half year to get any result from them...they are suggesting me to go for 482 after getting skill assessment test,..Any other suggestions from you mark if you know anyorher option...Please let me knw
Click to expand...

 Sorry Shivani I don't know any other options. Best of luck with your new visa. I'm still waiting to hear about mine.


----------



## shehariar.ali

Shivani bedi said:


> My visa got refused. The reason they have given was absurd they were not clear about my exact work experience. They have given me right to appeal the decision but i want to know from you guys..does anyone know how much time MRT appeal gona take if i go for it..they have given me 21 days timeframe for appeal. Pls suggest me should i go for appeal or i shoul apply for 482


Sorry about it Shivani. Best of luck for the other visa.


----------



## shehariar.ali

Mark05 said:


> Sorry Shivani I don't know any other options. Best of luck with your new visa. I'm still waiting to hear about mine.


Hey Mark,

I recently lodge a complaint that has somehow expedited my application and finally the status has changed for my application. You should also lodge a complaint . My Application is now in further assessment state.


----------



## Mark05

shehariar.ali said:


> Mark05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Shivani I don't know any other options. Best of luck with your new visa. I'm still waiting to hear about mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mark,
> 
> I recently lodge a complaint that has somehow expedited my application and finally the status has changed for my application. You should also lodge a complaint . My Application is now in further assessment state.
Click to expand...

Hi Shehariar, could you give me some more details on how you Lodged the complaint. Thanks


----------



## Shivani bedi

Mark05 said:


> Sorry Shivani I don't know any other options. Best of luck with your new visa. I'm still waiting to hear about mine.


Thanku mark...all the best for your visa you will get it soon now


----------



## Shivani bedi

shehariar.ali said:


> Sorry about it Shivani. Best of luck for the other visa.


Thanku shehariar...best wishes from my side to you and all


----------



## shehariar.ali

Mark05 said:


> Hi Shehariar, could you give me some more details on how you Lodged the complaint. Thanks


Hi Mark,

Following is the link . If you will lodge a complaint you will get a response from the department that they will respond within 14 days and will forward to the concern person. Also don't forget to mention the details of how this delay in visa is causing trouble for you

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions


----------



## rohitgupta125

Hi Guys, Finally my wait is over in 457 Visa Journey. Visa and Nomination Granted today.


Timelines

Applied 29 Sep 2017
RFI 23 Jan 2018
RFI Submitted 11 June 2018
Nomination and Visa approved 21 feb 2019

Best of luck to everyone who is waiting.

Thanks


----------



## shehariar.ali

Congrats Rohit.Best of luck at least something is happening.



rohitgupta125 said:


> Hi Guys, Finally my wait is over in 457 Visa Journey. Visa and Nomination Granted today.
> 
> Timelines
> 
> Applied 29 Sep 2017
> RFI 23 Jan 2018
> RFI Submitted 11 June 2018
> Nomination and Visa approved 21 feb 2019
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who is waiting.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Mark05

rohitgupta125 said:


> Hi Guys, Finally my wait is over in 457 Visa Journey. Visa and Nomination Granted today.
> 
> Timelines
> 
> Applied 29 Sep 2017
> RFI 23 Jan 2018
> RFI Submitted 11 June 2018
> Nomination and Visa approved 21 feb 2019
> 
> Best of luck to everyone who is waiting.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations, well done for waiting for it.


----------



## Mark05

shehariar.ali said:


> Mark05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Shehariar, could you give me some more details on how you Lodged the complaint. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark,
> 
> Following is the link . If you will lodge a complaint you will get a response from the department that they will respond within 14 days and will forward to the concern person. Also don't forget to mention the details of how this delay in visa is causing trouble for you
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions
Click to expand...

 Hi Shehariar, have you had any news? I filled out the form but they had changed the processing time again so I'm back within the time frame again. They said I need to wait.


----------



## Mark05

Is any one still waiting for their Visa?


----------



## Mark05

My visa was approved today, submitted 22nd December 2017.


----------

